# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread)  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2013)

*New thread recap:* (Sod off Tazbot!)

Most of the party gathered in the small town of Etiawhtaes gathered by the rumors that the powerful mage Malcabeth was looking for adventurers to assist him in investigating the mysterious disappearance of mages.

In a cave nearby they found a man named Zakur, an apprentace of Malcabeth, who told them of a mysterious device known as the Well of Souls that could be used to amplify the power of magics used to contact those who have passed into the beyond.  However the artifact was currently broken and the heroes were needed to fix the well or failing that retrieve water manually from the chamber below.

The party was able to fix the well however they were subjected to strange visions of past lives at the same time, lives that apparently intersected at some point in the past.

After returning to Zakur the party was told that apparently their experience was of significance and Zakur wants to send them to the Realm of Dreams where Malcabeth hopefully awaits.

After a quick pitstop in town to sell loot, buy some new equipment, rescue some fairies, detonate a massive explosion across the town, break out of prison, incite a riot, and escape from the ensuing chaos the party makes ready for camp before they begin their unusual adventure in the morning.

Old thread for reference *Here*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn arrives at the spot where Ricket is and observes what is here as well as the sky.
> perception:25


Ulysesn attacks ricket catching him unaware and makes an attack action to punch his face.
attack action: 1d20+6: 12 [1d20=6](gog that was close)
dmg:1d3: 2 [1d3=2]

While the blow lands Ulysesn will say the following words.
"RICKETTTT!!!!LET ME SEE YA GRIT THOSE TEETH!!!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Dee hefts her rifle up into her hands and begins checking the sights. "Might want to pull your knickers up, Wizard. By the way Lover Boy sneaked off and the shit that Paladin's been up to I have the sneaking suspicion we might have to fight our way out of this town."

"By the Valiant, why do I get the distinct feeling something bad just happened?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 13, 2013)

Hayao walks with Tassara, his questioning gaze probing Duncan just as well as Tassara's inquiry.  He takes in the set up with an even gaze, but doesn't say anything or otherwise react in any meaningful way, instead just keeping to the edge of it.  And then sighing, literally facepalming as Ulysesn struck out at the figure at the table.


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

Ricket steps away from the table and Ulysesn. "Alright, fine, go sit on the table and talk with the dragon."

Ricket will walk away from this place to the max range of his silent image and continue the spell until the dragon arrives.

Ulysesn will find the table prepared with 2lbs of bread, butter, ham, sausage, salad, 2 kegs full of ale and wine are within arms reach as well as a few mugs.

On the opposing side are the animals, hoard of gold and parley flag.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket steps away from the table and Ulysesn. "Alright, fine, go sit on the table and talk with the dragon."
> 
> Ricket will walk away from this place to the max range of his silent image and continue the spell until the dragon arrives.


"I was going to tell you why I decided to...Take care of Makenna for me okay? Also don't get anyone else involved no matter what, hold them back if you have to."
Ulysesn rips some his clothing into strips and starts tying himself to the table as tightly as he can manage
"That way I can't run."


Muk said:


> Ulysesn will find the table prepared with 2lbs of bread, butter, ham, sausage, salad, 2 kegs full of ale and wine are within arms reach as well as a few mugs.
> 
> On the opposing side are the animals, hoard of gold and parley flag.


"Lot of good this all does me."


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"If you are that nervous, take a drink. It'll calm your nerves. You shouldn't drink, too much though," Ricket replies as he walks away. "And negotiating on an empty stomach is always bad. But to each their own."

Once Ricket sees the dragon landing, he'll dismiss the silent image.

After arriving at his max range, Ricket makes a U turn to return to the table. Arriving at the table he'll grab half of the food on the table. "Since you aren't eating, I may as well have my breakfast."

He sits down and prepares his breakfast, cutting the bread in half, putting on some cheese, butter, salad and half ham half sausage. Takes some tableware with him and returns to the max range of his spell before eating.

Feeling his throat rather dry while eating his sandwich he returns once more to the table. By now Ricket has dropped his disguise self spell, as it is no longer needed.

"This is really inconvenient. I had planned to share my breakfast with the dragon, but you really interrupted everything." Ricket will fill three mugs, two with ale and one with wine.

"Let's drink," he says while he sits down on the table, turning to face Ulysesn. "You are way to nervous right now anyways. You need to calm down if you want to chat with a dragon. Drink a beer or a glass of wine, it'll numb your senses a little and allows you to relax. Why else do you think I got so much beverage. It is to share a good meal and drink with a dragon."

He takes a good long drink out of his own ale filled mug, before continuing to ask. 

"So, got any solid idea how to chat up the dragon, yet? With you being this nervous I doubt you have any solid ideas. I bet none of the thoughts in your head with form proper words once you try talking to him. And it'll show in the conversation."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "If you are that nervous, take a drink. It'll calm your nerves. You shouldn't drink, too much though," Ricket replies as he walks away. "And negotiating on an empty stomach is always bad. But to each their own."



"As if I could eat at a time like this."


Muk said:


> After arriving at his max range, Ricket makes a U turn to return to the table. Arriving at the table he'll grab half of the food on the table. "Since you aren't eating, I may as well have my breakfast."
> 
> He sits down and prepares his breakfast, cutting the bread in half, putting on some cheese, butter, salad and half ham half sausage. Takes some tableware with him and returns to the max range of his spell before eating.
> 
> ...



"I'm not nervous, well I am but that has nothing to do with it. Dragon's have a habit of having anything they meet run in terror, this is what it's for. Even you might run Ricket I'm surprised you didn't tie yourself down."
Ulysesn tugs slightly to check it and it doesn't give in the slightest.
"I don't plan to talk to a dragon drunk. If I even get that chance."
Ulysesn abstains from drinking
"Just know what I offer will be the best for both parties and what I ask will be why."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2013)

((Others not present won't be privy to the details but they'll certainly see the dragon land assuming they're paying attention to such things.  Villagers will point it out at least))

The two's chat is interrupted as a huge draconic form slams into the ground a short distance from the table.  The ground shakes slightly from the impact and the animals immediately start to panic, attempting to flee from the large creature.  It's huge head, almost the size of a man, peers around.  Puffs of air blast from its nostrils as it seems to test the air.

After a moment it speaks, "_ready to speak already?  And they say humans can never learn._"  The dragon's voice is quiet, almost a whisper, yet it carries far better than it should.  Suddenly changing it flicks its tail through the "gold," passing through the illusion without impediment.  "_I do hope you haven't brought me here to barter with lies though._"  Piercing eyes look at you though the dragon's expression is impossible to read.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The two's chat is interrupted as a huge draconic form slams into the ground a short distance from the table.  The ground shakes slightly from the impact and the animals immediately start to panic, attempting to flee from the large creature.  It's huge head, almost the size of a man, peers around.  Puffs of air blast from its nostrils as it seems to test the air.
> 
> After a moment it speaks, "_ready to speak already?  And they say humans can never learn._"  The dragon's voice is quiet, almost a whisper, yet it carries far better than it should.  Suddenly changing it flicks its tail through the "gold," passing through the illusion without impediment.  "_I do hope you haven't brought me here to barter with lies though._"  Piercing eyes look at you though the dragon's expression is impossible to read.



*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"The gold is just a lure, a point of interest and not really my idea. Same with the animals."



Ulysesn points at Ricket

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"But I believe introductions are in order before we begin bartering with things that can be considered more valuable than gold."



"My name is Lord Ulysesn and this is a paladin named Ricket."
Ulysesn bows his head slightly

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"You wouldn't mind if I asked you to slate my curiosity some would you?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"Nah, but at least it got your attention," Ricket replies nonchalant and dismisses the illusion. "So, how's your morning? Had breakfast, yet. Wanna join in? I hope the food choices ain't too shabby."

Ricket takes a sip from his mug finding it empty, takes another mug, since Ulysesn doesn't want any. Afterwards he bites into his sandwich. 

"Some beverage maybe?" he points to the two kegs of ale and wine. "Or would you prefer bread, butter, cheese, ham and sausage instead?" as he points to the food he's been eating. "Well, you scared the animals for sure, don't know if they are to your liking, maybe a lord of the lands pissing into his pants is more to your liking." Ricket is saying in a hearty tone.

"Ah but where are my manners, name is Ricket," and he bows politely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Nah, but at least it got your attention," Ricket replies nonchalant. "So, how's your morning? Had breakfast, yet. Wanna join in? I hope the food choices ain't too shabby."
> 
> Ricket takes a sip from his mug finding it empty, takes another mug, since Ulysesn doesn't want any. Afterwards he bites into his sandwich.
> 
> ...


"Would you leave already? No one besides me should be here risking my life here Ricket."


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"Ah, well seems the lord here wants to get down to business already. Hit me up another time if you have time to chat," Ricket say. "Don't eat him too soon though. At least make him cough up half his lands. They are rich in silver after all."

He gets up, dusts himself off, looks towards the dragon and waits if he gives permission to leave. If so he'll leave, if not he'll sit back down on the table.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2013)

"'_Lord' Ulysesn?_" The dragon speaks as if tasting the words for the first time, "_and what titles would you think to claim that would matter in my presence?_"  The dragon turns its gaze back to Ricket ignoring the question as if rhetorical, "_and Ricket.  I may have something to eat later, depending on how our discussion goes._"

"_I am Turix'ackaurak, you may address me as Freezingtail if your tongues cannot manage that.  And I have little patience for human blathering, if your questions are important ask them, otherwise tell me why it is I shouldn't simply kill you and continue on to your little village_."

As Ricket goes to leave the dragon snorts with disapproval, "_oh you're not leaving so soon are you?  One is barely a snack after all.  I think you'd best stay, your fates are tied in this._"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2013)

Tassara is some distance away watching the event unfold with Hayao. "That's...a big ass dragon"

She gasps and covers her mouth looking at Hayao "Pardon my language...." 

She will cast Resist Energy (cold) on herself and Hayao. "Let's hope we don't have to put this to use... what are they doing there anyway?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"Ah glad you disapprove. I barely had the chance to chat with your mightiness," Ricket turns around happily and sits back down.

"Just out of curiosity, how many villages and villagers did you kill and since when did you start, Sir Freezingtail?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "'_Lord' Ulysesn?_" The dragon speaks as if tasting the words for the first time, "_and what titles would you think to claim that would matter in my presence?_"  The dragon turns its gaze back to Ricket ignoring the question as if rhetorical, "_and Ricket.  I may have something to eat later, depending on how our discussion goes._"
> 
> "_I am Turix'ackaurak, you may address me as Freezingtail if your tongues cannot manage that.  And I have little patience for human blathering, if your questions are important ask them, otherwise tell me why it is I shouldn't simply kill you and continue on to your little village_."
> 
> As Ricket goes to leave the dragon snorts with disapproval, "_oh you're not leaving so soon are you?  One is barely a snack after all.  I think you'd best stay, your fates are tied in this._"



*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"You are right of course such a title isn't important to you. I however have knowledge of certain things pertaining to my bloodline you might consider important as well as certain ties. That's not mentioning what I can potentially offer with that knowledge. Cooperation is the most profitable thing to do here for everyone including you. I see little to gain besides some possible amusement on your part if you just go about eating villagers.
Speaking of which, I heard reports you were wounded somewhere. Have you already healed or do you wish to be healed? It's just a courtesy."



Ulysesn looks at Ricket and sighs shaking his head.

*Spoiler*: _Draconic_ 



"My questions are simple enough. Why did you attack and what do you want Turix'ackaurak? A dragon is never without reasons."


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"You know, you could just tie him up, make him drunk and he'd spill all the beans. He did so last night anyways. He ain't that strong in his wills as one may believe," Ricket comments on Ulysesn try to make some efforts in negotiations.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 13, 2013)

When Ulysesn sat down near Ricket, Kaylee took a couple of steps forward.  The urge to go down and at the very least put the same spell on him was tempting.  She would have done it too had the mighty dragon appeared.  At this point her own life was of more importance.  For the moment she stood at the distance and watched.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2013)

Duncan looks round at Tassy, "What are we doin here? Do we even have a plan if things don't go well?"

"From here we don't know what's goin on. If those two are ....eaten then....I dunno do we just run? Fight?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

Dee watches through the window of where she and Drell have been sitting. "That's a right big fucker of a dragon. Yeah, there's no way I made enough dragon's bane for that...perhaps I shouldn't have skimped on the Sweet Almond Oil? I guess it's too late for the regrets now," Dee says with a slight shrug. "If Lover Boy dies should we not tell the party we have his stuff?" she examines a bow. "Some of this might fetch a mint in town. Or a real town, rather. We can go halvesies?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2013)

"You know Duncan, I might not be this worried if it was only Ulysesn. Sure, he is not the best mediator around and tends to do _unwise things_, but Ulysens AND Ricket... alone with the dragon?"

Tassara shivers "If Ricket annoyed us so easily... I don't want to know what the dragon would do to him. He might find him _rude._"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You know, you could just tie him up, make him drunk and he'd spill all the beans. He did so last night anyways. He ain't that strong in his wills as one may believe," Ricket comments on Ulysesn try to make some efforts in negotiations.



"Just a little bit then... You know how much of a pain you are Ricket?
Ulysesn decides to drink a sip of alcohol while waiting for a reply from the dragon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Ah glad you disapprove. I barely had the chance to chat with your mightiness," Ricket turns around happily and sits back down.
> 
> "Just out of curiosity, how many villages and villagers did you kill and since when did you start, Sir Freezingtail?"


"_How many ants did you step on setting all this up?_"  The dragon looks at Ricket lazily, "_today would be the fourth village._"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Draconic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"_'Why?'  I was simply making sure I had your full attention.  I'm somewhat surprised it was this quick to be honest, I figured I'd have to prove my point more thoroughly.  But let us talk about more interesting things, like your 'cooperation.'_"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2013)

"How long has it been? A minute? I guess taking in consideration who's dealing with whom this could be taken as a good sign" she comments Kaylee and Vergil.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

A half Elven figure in a costume just tight enough to avoid being bawdy crashes down the stairs of the Inn and rushes out past Dee and Drell. 

Dee grimaces, "Who the fuck was that?" 

_________

Beatrix struts out into the open field where the Dragon is yelling in Draconic as she goes.* "Sorry I'm late, don't start the negotiations yet. My apologies. The gold and junk was all their stupid plan. There's something more valuable than that here,"* she runs the whole way out at full speed. 

"Me. Virgin, Paladin, young. I speak the language.And I'm willing to go willingly to save the lives of these bumbling idiots," she points to Ricket and Ulyssen. 

*Diplomacy: *
   1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Ulysesn takes a swig and sets the drink down.


EvilMoogle said:


> "_'Why?'  I was simply making sure I had your full attention.  I'm somewhat surprised it was this quick to be honest, I figured I'd have to prove my point more thoroughly.  But let us talk about more interesting things, like your 'cooperation.'_"




*Spoiler*: _draconic_ 



"I was thinking of a symbiotic relationship of sorts between you and my bloodline. As time goes on the lands here will grow bigger due to you working in cooperation. 
Eventually we will swallow the other lands. 
We will then have access to rich mines, we will mine them and find every kind of metal in abundance easily caves upon caves worth of precious metal. 
This would cause a trade boom and cause even more riches to accumulate.
Making both of us richer. The other two options don't even compare.
Destroying everything, or eventually having everyone band together to slay a dragon.
Why even bother.

Of course that isn't the only thing I'm offering. I'm offering a mutual friendship here. 
I hope that we can come to a greater understanding. So in the future if your bloodline were to face any dangers we could help extend it once said power is gained. Granted this is very far into the Future.
 How many dragons could say that they gained riches by just waiting?" 



Diplomacy: 1d20+9: 16 [1d20=7]
((lets hope it's enough to supplement, probably isn't with that unlucky roll))


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A half Elven figure in a costume just tight enough to avoid being bawdy crashes down the stairs of the Inn and rushes out past Dee and Drell.
> 
> Dee grimaces, "Who the fuck was that?"
> 
> ...



"Um what?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

"Quiet Ulyssen," Beatrix says. "You had your chance to deal with the issue and you just came out here and bickered with Ricket. Who ought to be ashamed of himself, by the way, but you two shouldn't even be out here. Two boys trying to do a woman's job." 

She continues speaking to Ulyssen in Draconic so as not to break from her speech pattern. Then she gives a short bow. "I am Beatrix Stormstrike and I've come out to offer parlay, no tricks, no games, no lies," she says.


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"By all means," Ricket looks over at Beatrix. "I am rather surprised you only got 4 villages. Darn should have let you do a few more before suggesting the parley. And it was really only this pathetic lord I had to step on to set this up.

Ulysesn you talk too much and a lot of bullshit at that. Why'd he need some puny human do the job he can do on his own and a lot faster at that? Friendship my ass, tyrannical absolute power would get him just as much. All he needs from you is a empty signed document and he can write down anything he'd want.

Oh but I am getting ahead of myself, the fair lady here was doing the talking," Ricket bows ashamed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

((It's Beatrix, Dee is inside where she wanted to stay)).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "By all means," Ricket looks over at Beatrix. "I am rather surprised you only got 4 villages. Darn should have let you do a few more before suggesting the parley. And it was really only this pathetic lord I had to step on to set this up.
> 
> Ulysesn you talk too much and a lot of bullshit at that. Why'd he need some puny human do the job he can do on his own and a lot faster at that? Friendship my ass, tyrannical absolute power would get him just as much. All he needs from you is a empty signed document and he can write down anything he'd want.
> 
> Oh but I am getting ahead of myself, the fair lady here was doing the talking," Ricket bows ashamed.



"Ricket are you stupid? 
Cooperation would achieve that sort of thing much faster. Its not a matter of me just being only a mere human which to clarify I'm not, I'm a mere half elf. A document is worthless if the people won't follow. What you're suggesting takes far more work and risk while having less benefits.
I don't know why a law loving paladin would suggest that sort of thing unless he was actually evil."
Ulysesn is silent for a few moments.
"Since when could you understand Draconic?"


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Quiet Ulyssen," Beatrix says. "You had your chance to deal with the issue and you just came out here and bickered with Ricket. Who ought to be ashamed of himself, by the way, but you two shouldn't even be out here. Two boys trying to do a woman's job."
> 
> She continues speaking to Ulyssen in Draconic so as not to break from her speech pattern. Then she gives a short bow. "I am Beatrix Stormstrike and I've come out to offer parlay, no tricks, no games, no lies," she says.



*Spoiler*: _ draconic_ 




"Beatrix you don't have to do that, I'm trying my best up here."


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"All Sir Freezingtail needs, is to get the document, drag you down the gutter and pose as the savior of this crisis himself. Having an official document is just a bonus at this point. He's got a lord at arms reach and if he would bother with the legalities of rules etc he'd probably be king of the sky and the land below. 

It's not that he's already done it, he's doing it right now. See the difference, you assume he'd done it, but he's in the middle of doing so. Or am I concluding wrong here, sir?" Ricket looks over to Freezingtail.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Me. Virgin, Paladin, young. I speak the language.And I'm willing to go willingly to save the lives of these bumbling idiots," she points to Ricket and Ulyssen.


"_I'm not sure where one life is worth two others but I suppose a servant is a start at least, more than illusionary treasure._"  The dragon glances between Beatrix and the others, "_I'm quite sure you can do more than that though.  Human lives are so fragile after all, they can't be worth terribly much._"




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes a swig and sets the drink down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"'_Friends?_'" The dragon snorts, "_do not presume too much.  But your talk of wealth is interesting.  Do you have plans for how you would 'absorb' these other lands?  Or do you expect me to do everything?_"



Muk said:


> "All Sir Freezingtail needs, is to get the document,  drag you down the gutter and pose as the savior of this crisis himself.  Having an official document is just a bonus at this point. He's got a  lord at arms reach and if he would bother with the legalities of rules  etc he'd probably be king of the sky and the land below.
> 
> It's not that he's already done it, he's doing it right now. See the  difference, you assume he'd done it, but he's in the middle of doing so.  Or am I concluding wrong here, sir?" Ricket looks over to  Freezingtail.


"_I have little interest in the day to day workings of humans, only the results of their labor.  'Vassel' I believe is the human term?  If you wish to run the lands and provide me with my desires we may come to an agreement there._"  Something in the dragon's tone implies that this was his plan all along.

"_But there are details to work out yet.  Obviously I need a proper empire worthy of my greatness._"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2013)

"I'm sure we could make quite a bit selling all of his things," Drell says as Dee ponders pawning Ulyssesn's supplies. "We would certainly put them to much better use than his corpse."

He looks up as Beatrix comes crashing down the stairs, his eyebrows trying valiantly to escape his face. "That...would be our other Paladin," he tells Dee, watching Beatrix march towards the dragon through the window. "Equally as unintelligent as the others, but more principled, if that means anything to you."


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"So let me get this straight, you really just wanted a few vassal for yourself to build the great empire of Freezingtail? Should have just asked. I bet a few lords and the like (besides this one) would come to your calling. Especially after your latest demonstrations.

If you don't mind leading the military might to boost the peoples morale, I am certain all lands beneath heaven shall be yours in no time. 

I am certain the lord here isn't passed reasons to submit himself to your righteous ruling. Give him a flexible taxation rate and other such ruling and I am sure you'll come to a 'decent' lordship and vassal relationship.

Maybe add a few young maiden as servant every decade or so as a bonus and I think we can conclude the major issues. If the human lord here is incapable of executing your wishes, I am certain you can always come by and replace him with a more capable human of your choosing," Ricket suggests rather nonchalant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "'_Friends?_'" The dragon snorts, "_do not presume too much.  But your talk of wealth is interesting.  Do you have plans for how you would 'absorb' these other lands?  Or do you expect me to do everything?_"


Ulysesn goes back to common since he doesn't see much point in talking otherwise.
"In a way. All we have to do is put on a show that's convincing. Spread rumors, let doubt creep into the other lords of the lands minds. You don't have to necessarily have to raze armies and villages. No the mere threat alone might be more than enough to take over
 Feign that we have control over you. Or...
Ulysesn glances at Ricket
"Or I can trick the other lords gathering them into one place without anyone finding out about you for a 'barter' of sorts and that's when you strike. Less of a hassle than going after them one at a time and with one single lord to unite the lands with no questions I would be able to claim the neutral territories we have been fighting over on top of it. No one besides a greater kingdom could really stop us after that point. Though I'm not sure if I could get all of them it would be a start. The people might be a problem, but I could probably assure them no harm will come to them from you or I. It's important they are content else things might get complicated.
Feigning control of course.

Honestly there are a lot of options opened up from your mere presence here; you are that important to history. Any tactician would be overjoyed.
Any amount of work done should be small on your part you're strong enough to end things in one blow if they are arranged so with minimal losses in value. That's why I proposed that we defend each other, both getting the most of it all."
Ulysesn stays silent for a moment
"There is one problem however, how do I keep future bloodlines from dissenting from this. Hmm, a legally binding spell on both parties through blood perhaps? I do suppose you would deal with it one way or another as strong as you are though kingdoms do get stronger over time as they grow richer." He shrugs
"If we are going to do this how do you want to agree? Paper and blood? Because I have both of those on me at the moment."


Muk said:


> "So let me get this straight, you really just wanted a few vassal for yourself to build the great empire of Freezingtail? Should have just asked. I bet a few lords and the like (besides this one) would come to your calling. Especially after your latest demonstrations.
> 
> If you don't mind leading the military might to boost the peoples morale, I am certain all lands beneath heaven shall be yours in no time.
> 
> ...


"Are you sure you are a paladin and not some devil instead? The only problem with that is some hero from another kingdom might get some crazy idea of slaying the dragon and saving the ruled kingdom from oppression it's even sometimes joined the very people of the lands he's ruling. Happens from time to time. Even if the dragon escapes or destroys them all it's a loss for him."


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2013)

"And your plans to slay your opposing lords ain't much less treacherous? Well, I ain't here to argue with you on your politics. We could just make Lord Freezingtail have a proxy be the 'great emperor' while imposing a mono-religion of worshiping the mighty Turix'ackaurak. Thus if some idiotic hero does come along, at best he'd be trying to kill the proxy and the might lord and deity Turix'ackaurak would still be protecting the common folk and providing them shelter and guidance.

Besides if an idiotic hero does show up into these lands, I doubt the regent or Lord Freezingtail's vassal would just idly sit by and not do anything. Such volatile servants would not be needed in Lord Freezingtail's court," Ricket certainly is having fun thinking up odd scenarios.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> "And your plans to slay your opposing lords ain't much less treacherous? Well, I ain't here to argue with you on your politics. We could just make Lord Freezingtail have a proxy be the 'great emperor' while imposing a mono-religion of worshiping the mighty Turix'ackaurak. Thus if some idiotic hero does come along, at best he'd be trying to kill the proxy and the might lord and deity Turix'ackaurak would still be protecting the common folk and providing them shelter and guidance.
> 
> Besides if an idiotic hero does show up into these lands, I doubt the regent or Lord Freezingtail's vassal would just idly sit by and not do anything. Such volatile servants would not be needed in Lord Freezingtail's court," Ricket certainly is having fun thinking up odd scenarios.


"Less treacherous and damaging than the usual means.
Hmm a figure head king with Turix'ackaurak in actual power would be the most useful end scenario since it removes the possibility of loss that a direct rule can bring, but certainly not the best starting point. 
We must stimulate the lands by uniting them, letting them build and reach as far as they can into resources, then we trade for even more profit, then partake in the wealth. The mountains should be easy enough to claim first after we overthrow the other lords.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 13, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara is some distance away watching the event unfold with Hayao. "That's...a big ass dragon"
> 
> She gasps and covers her mouth looking at Hayao "Pardon my language...."
> 
> She will cast Resist Energy (cold) on herself and Hayao. "Let's hope we don't have to put this to use... what are they doing there anyway?"


"Thank you, Tassara-san."  He watches closely as the others speak with the dragon, not moving an inch.  "Given the situation, I think we can overlook your diction this once.  I think that this may serve to bring Ricket closer to Ulysesn, and perhaps the rest of the party in time..."


Vergil said:


> Duncan looks round at Tassy, "What are we doin here? Do we even have a plan if things don't go well?"
> 
> "From here we don't know what's goin on. If those two are ....eaten then....I dunno do we just run? Fight?"


"Our only option is to run."


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A half Elven figure in a costume just tight enough to avoid being bawdy crashes down the stairs of the Inn and rushes out past Dee and Drell.
> 
> Dee grimaces, "Who the fuck was that?"
> 
> ...


Hayao's eyes widen and he takes a sudden step towards the others, hand drawn to his katana as he only manages to stop himself by a very noticeable force of will.

"Dammit...why."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2013)

"Well I think I'd like te see the dragon and stuff. Never seen one proper."

Duncn follows Beatrix at a slower pace and sits down to marvel at the beast. "Whoa. That's pretty awesome lookin'. If I were te die by bein eaten alive then I reckon that's probably the best way te get eaten alive. I mean that's badass."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Well I think I'd like te see the dragon and stuff. Never seen one proper."
> 
> Duncn follows Beatrix at a slower pace and sits down to marvel at the beast. "Whoa. That's pretty awesome lookin'. If I were te die by bein eaten alive then I reckon that's probably the best way te get eaten alive. I mean that's badass."


Ulysesn just notices Duncan
"Oh hey, just noticed you."
Ulysesn looks over Turix'ackaurak
perception: 13 ()
"Now that I remember them ... I might actually be the strongest lord in these lands with my friends here.
How many lords do you think has access to two paladins, a cleric, two magus one of whom can do witch craft, a wizard slash alchemist, a thief, a samurai, a druid, an expert ranger(*cough*), a witch and a half devil who wields weapons that might not yet exist? Oh and a monk."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 13, 2013)

Yuki stays at the edge of the field, watching everything happen.

"Well, this seems like it's going...okay."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2013)

The dragon lounges somewhat as it watches the exchange.  After a moment it yawns and interjects, "_I really ask very little of you.  Wealth, some servants to take care of my needs.  How you choose to acquire both are of little interest to me.  Crush your neighbors and bend them to your will or produce them yourselves, I leave up to you._"

"_The only questions that matter are if you are capable of it and what return I can expect from you._"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

"Well I am willing to be the servant if there's need for that," Beatrix says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The dragon lounges somewhat as it watches the exchange.  After a moment it yawns and interjects, "_I really ask very little of you.  Wealth, some servants to take care of my needs.  How you choose to acquire both are of little interest to me.  Crush your neighbors and bend them to your will or produce them yourselves, I leave up to you._"
> 
> "_The only questions that matter are if you are capable of it and what return I can expect from you._"



"Capable of it? We should be able to the means are all here and within our power for the most part.
As for the return... that's something we can't know till we try unfortunately that's just how things are.
The wealth shall come never the less conflicts tend to do that. As for servants, the villagers here would likely be able to serve as such. I just ask that you treat them kindly."


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2013)

"Hey Duncan, finally showed up as well? Turns out Sir Freezingtails over there just wanted a few pretty virgin servant girls, some gold and an empire to call his own. Not that difficult a request, eh?" Ricket informs Duncan of the current situation. "It's just up to the lord now whether he agrees or not."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2013)

"Aye, well who wouldn't?" Duncan says tentatively looking at the dragon in awe, "I gotta say uh...Sir Freezingtail, I dinae mean te sound disingenuous cos I've never seen a dragon before - shit, yer a fuckin awesome being."

"Just one thing um...Sir...Yer no gonna hurt anyone are ye? I don't think I could ever have anyone of me mates agree te anythin that would cause harm te another person."

"An why does it have te be virgins, just out of interest?"


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2013)

"Sir Freezing Tail..." and Zozaria looks at Ulysesn, waiting for his answer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Hey Duncan, finally showed up as well? Turns out Sir Freezingtails over there just wanted a few pretty virgin servant girls, some gold and an empire to call his own. Not that difficult a request, eh?" Ricket informs Duncan of the current situation. "It's just up to the lord now whether he agrees or not."



"If he doesn't care how I do it then I don't see a reason not to agree."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Capable of it? We should be able to the means are all here and within our power for the most part.
> As for the return... that's something we can't know till we try unfortunately that's just how things are.
> The wealth shall come never the less conflicts tend to do that. As for servants, the villagers here would likely be able to serve as such. I just ask that you treat them kindly."


"_But there is still a matter of numbers to address.  Empty promises do little to fill my desires._"  The dragon pauses as if in thought the way his eyes gaze at Ulysesn feels like he already has numbers in mind.  After a moment he continues, "_grow my empire by one city a year - a built up city not one of these sniveling villages - until it reaches a size that I can no longer fly across it in one day, we can decide what to do at that point.  Half of all the wealth these lands produce will be delivered to me along with one able bodied servant for every thousand people._"

"_How you achieve this growth is up to you.  Of course if you fail to do so I will take corrective measures._"  The dragon lets this last hang in the air for a moment before speaking again, "_I will take twenty of your villagers as a downpayment.  Deliver them to my lair and I will accept this as good faith in your abilities._"



Vergil said:


> "Just one thing um...Sir...Yer no gonna hurt anyone are ye? I don't  think I could ever have anyone of me mates agree te anythin that would  cause harm te another person."
> 
> _"__An why does it have te be virgins, just out of interest?"_


_
The dragon looks at Duncan amused, "what care would I have in human sexual proclivities?  As long as they are fit enough to work for me I care not._"

"_As to harming them, do not presume to tell me how to treat my property,_" he parts his lips somewhat showing off teeth as long as Duncan's arm, "_however I am not in the habit of destroying my property offhand.  So long as they serve well I will not intentionally injure them._"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "_But there is still a matter of numbers to address.  Empty promises do little to fill my desires._"  The dragon pauses as if in thought the way his eyes gaze at Ulysesn feels like he already has numbers in mind.  After a moment he continues, "_grow my empire by one city a year - a built up city not one of these sniveling villages - until it reaches a size that I can no longer fly across it in one day, we can decide what to do at that point.  Half of all the wealth these lands produce will be delivered to me along with one able bodied servant for every thousand people._"
> 
> "_How you achieve this growth is up to you.  Of course if you fail to do so I will take corrective measures._"  The dragon lets this last hang in the air for a moment before speaking again, "_I will take twenty of your villagers as a downpayment.  Deliver them to my lair and I will accept this as good faith in your abilities._"


"Always wanted to build a city anyway I'm rather tired of having to deal with every little threat myself. I should be able to gather 20 people easily enough. They should be willing to do it once I explain the alternative and what it actually means to serve you. 
Yes, I can accept these conditions.
Any ground rules for the servants you wish to set or do you wish telling them yourself?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2013)

The dragon gives a lizard-like grin as he speaks, "_no, just let them know to come I'm sure I can sufficiently explain their duties._"

Apparently content with this resolution the mists rise up once again and the group finds themselves in the clearing with the cabin.  Again the mists have pushed back somewhat, this time revealing a largish statue of a dragon clutching a model of a city in its claws with a fiendish grin on its face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2013)

"Well that was a terrifying experience I don't want to speak of again. What did I even gain out of this I wonder."
Ulysesn looks at the statue of the dragon
"If only I was stronger..."
Ulysesn shakes his head and looks for Dee and Drell then heads towards them.
"I need my things back please, the only reason I left it with you was because I believed I would die and I could leave something useful behind."


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2013)

Ricket shivers with his entire body after the mist lifts. "Brrr...." he shakes off his sweat as his body finally relaxes. "God, controlling your body and mind to act exactly according to your act is more difficult than I had thought. Geez, I hope I don't have to act this role out ever again."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket shivers with his entire body after the mist lifts. "Brrr...." he shakes off his sweat as his body finally relaxes. "God, controlling your body and mind to act exactly according to your act is more difficult than I had thought. Geez, I hope I don't have to act this role out ever again."



"I told you it wasn't easy, I started losing it at the end there. I also think you were as well, you didn't really act like a paladin at all."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2013)

Drell glances around in annoyed confusion as the dream melts away, leaving him sitting cross legged on the grass outside Kiyro's old cabin.

"Take your things," he said to Ulyssesn, waving his hand dismissively. "I don't care about them. However..." he looks up at the statue. "I can assume from the fact that I heard no battle that you reached a peaceful solution to your problem. From the statue, and a smattering of common sense, I can infer that the dragon was more pleased with the deal than you were." He looks at both Ricket and Ulyssesn. "I don't know what the terms of the agreement were specifically, but I hope you're both aware of the metaphysical impact the decisions you made within the dream could have on you. You both consider yourself "good" people, I know this much. Do you believe your actions reflected as much?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2013)

"Right ye bastards! We need te talk about what the fuck just happened in that dream. Utter fuckin mess!"

Duncan says as he addresses the group. "We were lucky that the dragon was not a dick but was actually fairly agreeable, had things gone wrong then and this not been a dream - then we'd be fucked. just eaten alive."

"One thing I've noticed about us when we approach any type of problem is that there is too much fear. We're scared of doin the wrong thing. Scared of gettin killed. Scared of fuckin everythin! We're brave warriors, adventurers! How are we gonna kick the Magebane's arse if we hesitate at every given turn?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2013)

"For some reason, when it comes to both of them working together, I really don't want to know..." Tassara sighs as Kathy comes to her side and rubs against her leg. 


_"Did you catch a big lizard?"_


"No, we talked it down..."

_"I sometimes chat with them, before I eat them"_ the cat says licking the corner of her lips.

"That's... charming" The cleric sighs and pats the cat on the back. 

_"I know, thank you"_


She looks at Duncan fairly surprised and shocked. "Duncan..."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2013)

"Brox!  Talon!"  Kaylee rushes over to the animals grateful to be back with them.  They grunt at the hugs then begin digging at her pack for food.  "Oh fine..."  She mumbles then gives it to them.

Listening to what the group is saying, Kaylee sighs.  "You fight much."  Brox says with a mouthful of food.  

"I know.  For the most part we stay alive.  Though, I have to wonder if it is worth all the arguing and infighting.  One of these days that is what is going to get somebody killed."  She runs her hand down the fur on Brox's back and turns back to the group.  

Green eyes absorb the situation.  Watching as everyone sits and listens as the arguing and snide remarks already begin.  "We need to stop this.  Someone will end up dying while we are distracted with being the one that is right in every situation..." Kaylee says the words but sighs once again, figuring nothing would stop this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell glances around in annoyed confusion as the dream melts away, leaving him sitting cross legged on the grass outside Kiyro's old cabin.
> 
> "Take your things," he said to Ulyssesn, waving his hand dismissively. "I don't care about them. However..." he looks up at the statue. "I can assume from the fact that I heard no battle that you reached a peaceful solution to your problem. From the statue, and a smattering of common sense, I can infer that the dragon was more pleased with the deal than you were." He looks at both Ricket and Ulyssesn. "I don't know what the terms of the agreement were specifically, but I hope you're both aware of the metaphysical impact the decisions you made within the dream could have on you. You both consider yourself "good" people, I know this much. Do you believe your actions reflected as much?"


Ulysesn reequips and arranges all of the items, money
"Much better."
Ulysesn looks at the dragon statue
"I'd like to say yes, but if that is how I'm like when I'm cornered... I still have much to work on; Ricket perhaps even more. 
I did as much as I could given the situation I think, but it felt like something was trying to impede me." Ulysesn looks at Ricket.


Vergil said:


> "Right ye bastards! We need te talk about what the fuck just happened in that dream. Utter fuckin mess!"
> 
> Duncan says as he addresses the group. "We were lucky that the dragon was not a dick but was actually fairly agreeable, had things gone wrong then and this not been a dream - then we'd be fucked. just eaten alive."
> 
> "One thing I've noticed about us when we approach any type of problem is that there is too much fear. We're scared of doin the wrong thing. Scared of gettin killed. Scared of fuckin everythin! We're brave warriors, adventurers! How are we gonna kick the Magebane's arse if we hesitate at every given turn?"


"Yet we are still here, and I still decided to talk myself.
Maybe when it comes down to things fear doesn't matter anymore. I recall you being there as well, just walking up to a dragon. Beatrix even tried to sacrifice herself to the dragon."


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I told you it wasn't easy, I started losing it at the end there. I also think you were as well, you didn't really act like a paladin at all."



"Why should I? My job wasn't a paladin's. I was trying to figure out what the dragon thought and wanted. Besides he answered to me that he wanted a vassal. To you he was just waving and weaving around, not giving you a straight answer. At least to me he said he wanted a vassal.

It was painful to watch you try and get some sort of negotiation done. I got the job done of what he wanted and finally we could move on to the actual conditions. If you think the conditions are rather poor, it is your own failure to try and haggle out any better deals.

I mean come on, half the wealth of the lands goes to the dragon each year, you didn't even try to haggle out any better deal. Just 'Ok!'" Ricket shakes his head.

"And growing one city per year? What sort of dumb ass are you? I can't believe you just went with it without even trying to haggle. All you ever did is wander in the dark trying to get a straight answer out of Freezingtail only for him to reply to you in a vague statement.

He had only begun attacking your lands for three days, today being the fourth day and only hunted down three villages. I thought he'd done at least ten in.

This deal was totally bad for the citizens living in your land. No wonder your family lost all its power. There is noway they are able to keep this growth. I know I was a blabber mouth in the dealing, but this blabber mouth got actual concrete answers out of the dragon, but the final dealings and decisions are your own."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2013)

"Tassy, ye know I respect ye and think yer just an awesome person all round, but right now I don't think we could organise a blowjob in a brothel. We have to establish a chain of command here. We have te...argh! I don't fuckin know."

"Ricket, I'm no sure what yer role in this group is, and whilst I'm appreciative of ye gettin things done and attackin the situation head on, we have te be a team on this. I'm torn as te what te think. Yer the only one that set up the parley, but ye did so in such a fashion that it was uncooperative. That was Ulysesn's dream - he was the Lord, ye should have at least brought him inte it, from the beginning, rather than tryin te shoulder everythin yourself. I've learned from the monks that I have te share the burden and that the people in this group can be trusted. Ye need te allow them te help mate."

"


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2013)

"Really, you think I can bring someone in who's so shaky as Ulysesn? He'd just run away if he wouldn't have found his own resolve to come in front of the dragon on his own volition. 

There are no words of courage for someone like him. He must find the resolve on his own. And in the end it went all according to plan. He came and negotiated, not to his best ability, but at least he had the courage to face the dragon face to face.

You don't like my methods? You don't have to like them. As long as they get it done it, it is all good. As much as I provoked Ulysesn and dissed Tassara in the end Ulysesn moved on his own volition, so my plan worked wonderfully," Ricket replies to Duncan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Why should I? My job wasn't a paladin's. I was trying to figure out what the dragon thought and wanted. Besides he answered to me that he wanted a vassal. To you he was just waving and weaving around, not giving you a straight answer. At least to me he said he wanted a vassal.
> 
> It was painful to watch you try and get some sort of negotiation done. I got the job done of what he wanted and finally we could move on to the actual conditions. If you think the conditions are rather poor, it is your own failure to try and haggle out any better deals.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn throws Ricket a nasty glare
"Ricket my 'family' is still in ruling, just not in a way I like.
We are all descended from the same blood even if we are in separate houses.
You're still a paladin wherever you go Ricket and I'm still of noble blood according to history.
Dreams or no dreams."
Ulysesns sits down
"It's not like I had much choice on those conditions. Leverage isn't something that was given to me. It's either all of the people of my lands die, you along with me or I made the deal. So the choice was obvious."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2013)

"I wouldn't say it worked wonderfully. It worked alright. It would have been wonderful had we all reached a consensus on the plan, if we had a negotiator on the team, like someone who is actually good with words like Kaylee or Tassy and like ye said we tried te haggle a fairer situation."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2013)

“Ricket, I will not belittle the fact that it was you that pushed that last encounter on its way but you have no idea why we are even here do you?  You and Yuki came out of nowhere just as we were traveling here.  The monk has at least cooperated with this group.  Unlike you.”  Kaylee sighs, again running her hand through Brox's fur.  “You purposely cause dissension.  You seem to only be happy when you are in, what you believe, is in charge of the situation or doing things your way.”  Taking a deep breath the Druid shakes her head.  “I believe that we have to see these dreams to the end as a group.  When we leave this dream world.  I am sure you will not mind if we part company.  Until then I will do my best to work with you.”  She then grabs her bed roll and spreads it out.


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2013)

"Ulysesn, you didn't even try to haggle. All you did was say 'yes'. Even if you don't have any leverage, you always try and haggle. Your position may not be favorable, at least you should have the courage to try and you didn't.

Beatrix came to try and aid, though didn't really achieve anything, Duncan. Maybe Kaylee could've negotiated better, but it didn't happen. So drop the if's, would's and could's. Maybe next time I shall see if I can plan them into my plan. But this time around I did not.

As for the role as a champion of law and order, I shall do so if it moves me forward and I shall act according to the situation to get the best for the greater good. If I have to interfere with Ulysesn's poor negotiation skills, so be it. After all without them, Ulysesn, you'd still be trying to negotiate some sort of 'friendship and cooperation'.

Kaylee, you really think I enjoy voicing my disagreement? Maybe so, maybe not, however neither of you people actually shown proper leadership in this situation or previous ones. You just assume everyone is dilly dandy with what you say and cannot take any critique. Most of the time you are just words at that and no actions to follow. How am I to rely on people who are all barks and no bite?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2013)

Ulysesn starts to slowly lay down
"I don't why but I feel very tired, maybe my soul was shaken or som-h-"
Ulysesn falls asleep right away like a rock


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2013)

Tassara watches the discussion unfold, strangely quiet this time.

"Ulysesn!?" she quickly checks on him. "Hey, hey... can you hear me?"

Heal Check 1d20+9=21

"Can someone else check for magic on him?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2013)

"Yes Ricket I do believe you enjoy doing so.  For the most part you start before things even begin.  Hence the door when we met Dee.  You didn't even give things a chance before you decided to start arguing and not do what the group wants.  You are a solo person Ricket.  I think you should go the direction when we are done."

Turning toward Tassy and Ulysesn she frowned.  She will then cast Detect Magic, if that comes back empty handed she will cast Detect Poison.  What ever results she gets she will tell Tassy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2013)

"You're a sad excuse for a paladin!  Fuckin idiot!"  She stomps over, getting ready to deck the paladin.

Unarmed strike,
Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21

Roll(1d6)+3:
5,+3
Total:8


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara watches the discussion unfold, strangely quiet this time.
> 
> "Ulysesn!?" she quickly checks on him. "Hey, hey... can you hear me?"
> 
> ...


Ulysesn's responsive though fatigued, Tassara thinks that it's mostly exhaustion.  His pulse is a bit weak and his color's a bit pale which is consistent with some sort of sleeping aid but he seems stable and will likely sleep off whatever it is on his own.



Kuno said:


> Turning toward Tassy and Ulysesn she frowned.  She will then cast Detect  Magic, if that comes back empty handed she will cast Detect Poison.   What ever results she gets she will tell Tassy.



No magic is present.

Kaylee does detect the presence of a foreign "poison" within Ulysesn, it's very faint though.
((Gah finding a ruling on this was harder than it should be))

((Per OOC, assume she relays this info))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2013)

CO: That a lethal or nonlethal strike?  Also can you add an initiative when you get the chance?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2013)

((Lethal damage...

Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2013)

Tassara sighs in relief touching Ulysesn neck for pulse and checking his pupils.

"He's out of danger... although, its almost as he took something strong too sleep. Guys, will you please help me placing him in a more comfortable place where I can look after him? It might be a while until he wakes up"

"Is anyone else feeling unwell?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2013)

Duncan keeps an eye on the fight between Ricket and Yuki, readying his prehensile hair.


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2013)

"Would you mind not resorting to physical violence?" Ricket asks Yuki. "I guess, talking isn't your thing."

He'll continue casting sleep (5 spells left) until she falls asleep and 5 ft step back or away from her melee range.

(Will DC 13)
Initiative:
1d20+1
20+1 = 21
(lol what a waste)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2013)

Round 1:
Ricket casts sleep at the aggressively advancing Yuki to no effect (will save: 22), Yuki strikes Ricket a solid martial strike (-8HP).

((Need a round 2 from Yuki, and/or any change from Ricket or anyone else intervening in the fight))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 16, 2013)

“Everyone else has tried, you, sir are a big jerk, and somebody can only handle so much.” She charges towards the paladin, trying to stay close constantly.  Unless restrained or otherwise she will continue her anger filled attack.


*Spoiler*: _rounds 2-3_ 



Roll(1d20)+3:
18,+3
Total:21

Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+3:
12,+3
Total:15

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7




Yuki will use her Flailing strike this round;

*Spoiler*: _4(I'm pretty sure I do it this way...)_ 



Roll(1d20)+1:
19,+1
Total:20

Roll(1d4)-1:
4,-1
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4





*Spoiler*: _5_ 



Roll(1d20)+3:
9,+3
Total: 12

Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9


 

If heavily injured, she WILL back away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2013)

"Yuki!" Hayao barks, a harsh tone he'd delayed the use of until now.  Indeed, it was probably the first time he'd raised his voice since meeting any of them.  Though it was just for that instant, and after he has her attention, he sits back down, his horse kneeling next to him.  "Discontinue this.  Words nor violence will solve any disputes with Ricket.  Leave him be."

If it becomes apparent that she isn't listening or is unable to understand him due to how absorbed she is into fighting, he'll simply move towards her and attempt to hold her back from attacking Ricket further.  "This is not how we conduct ourselves..." he'll murmur once things settle down, either by her continually hitting Ricket, being put to sleep, or being restrained by Hayao himself.

Diplomacy
1d20 = 6 + 7 = 13
1d20+9=21

Grapple
1d20 = 17 + 5 = 22
1d20+9=21


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 16, 2013)

(Another will save against sleep, 1d20+9=21  )   

Yuki ignores the voice of reason, being too engulfed into her strikes, and unless something happens before Hayao grabs her, she will be grappled.  Yuki will be struggling, flinging various expletives at the paladin, but will falter, and stop.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2013)

As she stops, Hayao whispers something else quietly to her only, and then releases her all at once.  "I apologize for employing violence, Yuki-san."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2013)

Round 2:
Ricket steps away from the dangerous monk again chanting his spell of sleep.  There's a sinking feeling in Yuki's stomach as she faces the paladin but again she shakes off the effects of the spell.  Before she can advance to strike again Hayao grabs her from behind holding her back from the paladin.

((I'm assuming Ricket's not going to continue sleep spells though feel free to correct me if I'm wrong))

((Just FYI the way flailing strike works, you roll for the number of attacks then make an attack roll for however many attacks with the modifier to your normal attack listed.  I don't have the details handy but if it lists 1d4 attacks and a progression -0/-3/-0/-3 if you rolled 3 you'd make 3 attacks, the first at your normal attack, the second at your normal attack -3, and the third at your normal attack again.  Damage is normal for your unarmed strike or nunchucks or whatever.))


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2013)

"I never like Ricket butting in that negotiation. That dream is a test. A test of Ulysesn's character." Zozaria speaks as he looks at the stataue, especially at the dragon's grin. "And you fail...."

"Or, Ricket is meant to but in and we all are just playing the role of Ulysesn ancestor and his companions. Maybe Freezing Tail still alive and Ulysesn is destined to correct his ancestor mistake."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 16, 2013)

Ach - it was a good fight Hayao, need a bit of fisticuffs every now and again te get rid of the tension." Duncan says  with a smile. "Was gonna start takin bets on it too."

"Well, I reckon that's that then eh? We agree te not go off on our own, but also te be a bit more decisive in our actions. Sounds good te me."

Duncan gets ready to sleep for the night, "Hm, should one of us keep an eye on Ulysesn, make sure his condition doesn't worsen? Or is he pretty much in the clear now?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

Tassara sees the others have other things to do and simply orders Kathy to function like a pillow for Ulysesn. "Don't move, alright? He's sleeping, keep him comfortable, ok?" she warns the big cat.

_"Sure"_ Kathy starts liking Ulysesn face and his hair like he was a cub.

"... Okay. That's that."

Tassara walks closer to Hayao, Ricket and Yuki.

"The most sensible thing we could do is to part ways with Ricket for the safety of both sides, but given the current circumstances, we will have to pass the rest of the dreams together. And just like Kayle said before Yuki jumped on you, we have to do this as a team"

"You said _How am I to rely on people who are all barks and no bite?_. The answer is simple, Ricket. You do because the only other choice is to leave and you can't do that"

"But before we keep arguing. I want to ask you something."

"How is it possible you could cast a sleep spell on Yuki? Paladins do not have access to arcane spells of that type..."


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2013)

"I could ask you why you have a druidic pets with you when you are a cleric," Ricket replies. "it is as you can see, I am capable of casting arcane spells. Usually I refrain from using them, since my armor interferes with my casting. Right now I wasn't wearing any and didn't feel like actually drawing blood in a conflict that didn't need any."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

"May I ask how did you attain them?" Tassara looks calm and trying to understand the origins.

"We got these abilities on a very unique way... I want to know if there was anything in special that allowed you to gain them too"


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2013)

"None I am aware of. I always had access to them, just while I am wearing armor that they conflict with my paladin work. So I don't usually use them while in armor," Ricket replies. "And in situation I have no desire to use violence, spells that are of the non-violent side usually proof to be very useful."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Ach - it was a good fight Hayao, need a bit of fisticuffs every now and again te get rid of the tension." Duncan says  with a smile. "Was gonna start takin bets on it too."
> 
> "Well, I reckon that's that then eh? We agree te not go off on our own, but also te be a bit more decisive in our actions. Sounds good te me."
> 
> Duncan gets ready to sleep for the night, "Hm, should one of us keep an eye on Ulysesn, make sure his condition doesn't worsen? Or is he pretty much in the clear now?"



"I'd have happily allowed the fight to continue if it appeared to be anything besides Yuki continually punching Ricket and he seemingly unable to defend himself besides failing to cast spells at her."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 16, 2013)

"I'm sure he'd have fought back. He did win that tournament after all and beat me to do it. Would have liked te see those two fight in their own element. I reckon we should have a sparrin session at some point. Just fer giggles. Give us a chance te try out our spells and the like." Duncan nods sagely and then scratches his arse.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2013)

Hayao sits back down, running a hand along Shōgo's mane.  "In the proper setting and with precautions taken, I think sparring would be an interesting pastime.  Just...not with lethal force next time..."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 16, 2013)

"Hah - aye ye got a point there. That's some killin intent ye had there Yuki." Duncan says indifferent to the situation as he sat nicely on the fence.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 16, 2013)

Yuki sighs, knowing full well what she could have done to Ricket, "I wasn't thinking, I just got sick of it all.  And I guess I can have a bit of a temper." she looks to the ground below her, digging gently at it.  "I'll try to pull my punches next time, sorry." Yuki crosses her legs, Aries padding over to lay down on her lap.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> "None I am aware of. I always had access to them, just while I am wearing armor *that they conflict with my paladin work*. So I don't usually use them while in armor," Ricket replies. "And in situation I have no desire to use violence, spells that are of the non-violent side usually proof to be very useful."




"I believe there's little more than that conflicting with your paladin work, Ricket. Something from here and here" she touches his chest and his head. "Can you still lay on hands? I fear your behavior might have severed whatever link you had with the divine concepts of goodness or law"


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2013)

"You mean these bruises? I'll just sleep them off and I am good to go for tomorrow," Ricket replies. "As for smiting, do you want me to test it out on you, smite the evil within you?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You mean these bruises? I'll just sleep them off and I am good to go for tomorrow," Ricket replies. "As for smiting, do you want me to test it out on you, smite the evil within you?"



"Do it if you wish. I have no evil in my heart, but I'd be hurt only by your hand... although you shouldn't require to smite if you had the possibility of sensing evil with your paladin abilities"

"Look into your soul, Ricket, you know this to be true"


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2013)

"Nah, I don't need to do these sort of petty things to prove my positions. If you doubt them, you may, but you can't shake my resolve so easily," Ricket replies and refrains from any actions.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

"Is not a matter of resolve Ricket. You might think you are in the right now, but that doesn't mean that both precepts of Law and Good are being upheld by your behavior. You might be slipping away from them, even if you are 'resolved' that you are not... and what worries me is that those are the only things you have now. You renounced the ways of The Coddler, and I understand that even if the false cleric hadn't caused the fall of your temple, the Night Watchman was never meant to be your Patron Deity."

"But right now, your divine connection is in danger, and sadly I cannot provide atonement for you"

She will check on the sleeping Ulysesn and then talk privately with Hayao.


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2013)

"Tassara, give me your hand. I shall squeeze it and apply my smite evil upon it. Then all doubts should be gone," Ricket says holding out his hand. 

If she gives him her hand, he'll squeeze her hand and apply smite evil as well.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2013)

She casts Detect Magic and extends her hand to him. "Let's see then. Give me your best squeeze"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2013)

Ricket grasps Tassara's hand channeling his energy into it as he squeezes.  The grip is firm but not overly bad however there's a tingling weakness along her arm, almost as if striking at her very soul (Tassara HP -6).

The ability is magical, and obviously not spellcasting.


----------



## Muk (Aug 17, 2013)

"Thus my path is clear to me now. Hope your doubts were cleared as well," Ricket says after the smiting.

He'll set up camp and gets ready to rest.

Though before he does go to sleep he takes out some parchment, ink and pen to write another letter to Rosy.

"Dear Rosy,

I believe my path to be clear. Remember the incident that caused our first encounter? I know not how many of them are hiding withing Coddler's Cult, however now it is clearer than ever before me. 
Smiting Evil is the only sure way to reveal their souls. However to reveal their souls alone is not enough. For to be judged upon this earth one must proof their guilt. I shall be patient and gather more proof, enough so it is certain the evil within her soul is a danger to all mankind.


Love,

Ricket"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2013)

"That is... not right" she looks at her hand in shock. 

"Ricket... what did you do? That couldn't be Smite Evil..." 

K.Religion 1d20+4=16


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "That is... not right" she looks at her hand in shock.
> 
> "Ricket... what did you do? That couldn't be Smite Evil..."
> 
> K.Religion 1d20+4=16


The energy seemed to strike at the core of her being, it's consistent with a paladin's ability to smite though she can't say how it was able to affect her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuki crawls over next to Kaylee, wanting to talk to her, and she looks around at the group.  She’s scoping out the other members, and stops first on the blonde paladin, _‘Whenever Ricket speaks, I feel the need to punch him in the throat.  He’s not really acting like what the monks told me a real paladin would be like…I wonder what’s going on with him…  Maybe I should talk to Drell about a potent poison.’ _ Yuki huffs, looking at their brown haired ranger,_ ‘Ulysesn always expects everything to go his way, when it doesn’t he acts like a child as we saw.  Still hasn’t given me back my statue.’_  She grins at the dark haired drunken mage, along with the innocent blonde druid next to her, _‘Duncan is cool though, Kaylee too.  Don’t see much wrong with those two, other than Kaylee being forgetful of course.’_  The human rogue was after them, _'I just don't trust him in the least, besides...he's an idiot.'_

She turns then to the red haired cleric, _‘Tassara and I are on pretty good ground, at least I think so.  It’s really hard to tell in that innocent little head of her’s.  What the hell is she plotting now!?’ _her eye seems to twitch.  The red haired wizard was next after making a sound,_ ‘Drell… I’m not too suspicious, but he and Dee could all poison our supplies and we wouldn’t know, otherwise he’s cool with me.’  _Then watching the blonde Tiefling for a moment, _‘Dee on the other hand…I feel about the same as Ricket.  Maybe shove a few rocks down her throat while she’s sleeping…?  Small blades or iron shavings might work too…  Nah, that wouldn’t work out well…probably get me killed.’_  She looks at the mist, _‘I have no feelings towards Zozaria, or Kiyro, other than Kiyro’s tattoos seem pretty awesome.’_

She sighs, looking at the dark haired samurai, _‘I’m not sure just how I feel about Hayao.  He’s so quiet and withdrawn.  Sometimes I want to sit there and just talk, other times I want to slap him in his face.  I wonder if I could get a rise out of him again somehow…’_

She looks at *Kaylee* again, “So, where’d you grow up?  What’s your story, Kaylee?”


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2013)

For the most part Kaylee kept out of everything that happened.  Including the fight that had started.  The young Druid knew what things needed to be done and as much as she enjoyed most of them in this group, she wouldn't let them distract her from needed to be the outcome of things.  

It was as she was considering closing her eyes the monk talked to her.  Giving a smile she shrugs.  "Not much.  For the times I remember I grew up in The Wildes.  Surrounded by loving creatures and Stamar.  How about yourself?  You really don't seem like a monk, at least what I was told about them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2013)

"I lived there too, but I was pretty much alone besides one other that was the same age.  Found the Circle when I was higher in age, I can't remember when.  Though I didn't agree with them much in their views, they had great teachers.  Pretty much taught me everything.  But you do seem to be a good Druid, for what I was told." She chuckles, rubbing the back of her neck.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The energy seemed to strike at the core of her being, it's consistent with a paladin's ability to smite though she can't say how it was able to affect her.



Just when Tassara was about to say something, Ulysesn's head made a loud _THUD_ hitting the ground as suddenly the jaguar had left her job as a comfy pillow. 


Initiative
1d20+3=22

_*"YOU HURT HER!"*_  300 pounds of roaring cat bite Ricket. 

Bite 1d20+8=27
Dmg 1d6+2=7



"*GASP!* KATHY! DOWN, DOWN!" after the initial shock Tassara reacts in panic. 

Handle Animal 1d20+10=23
The cat stops any further attack. Kathy backs down as ordered and retreats at her side baring her fangs in fury at Ricket.

_*"STAY AWAY FROM HER!"*_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Just when Tassara was about to say something, Ulysesn's head made a loud _THUD_ hitting the ground as suddenly the jaguar had left her job as a comfy pillow.


Ulysesn wakes up for a very brief moment and mumbles something in elvish unknowingly
"Eska."
*Spoiler*: _elvish_ 



(Home)


before falling right back to sleep as if he never awoke.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2013)

"That's..."  Kaylee was interrupted as the large cat went for the attack.  With one animal going on the defensive, Brox also jumped and turned.  A low rumble coming from the wolverine's chest.  "What is going on?"  Kaylee glances at Yuki then sits up.  "Did you hurt Tassy?"  The druid came to her feet.  Her eyes narrow as she walks up to the cleric.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 17, 2013)

Duncan looks and gets up.

"Uh, ye alright mate? I got a healin hex if ye want me te use it"

"Hmph, it would be better for group if he just left. Either through his own accord or through other means." Pericles said, "And don't deny that you humans have thought this." The owl looks down with a condescending look.

Duncan sighs and looks up at the owl and sighs, shrugging his shoulders at Ricket with an awkward smile.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2013)

Tassara is still baffled trying to understand what's happening when Kaylee comes closer. 

"Yes, I was hurt. I gave him my hand to see if he still had his Paladin abilities. Smite Evil is not supposed to hurt good people... but his smiting DID. I don't get it! He shouldn't have even that. He hasn't been acting as a normal paladin. He has taken me as human shield, kept undermining Ulysesn's authority on the dream and..."

She looks at Ulysesn in the ground and her eyes widen at the sudden realization. "Ulysesn was poisoned. I only saw him drinking when speaking with the dragon. Ricket, did the wine had poison!? Was it you!? Did you let him drink it and say nothing? Paladins... Paladins are not supposed to use poison!"

"I had already talked with Hayao about this too... but, I feel he was behind the apparition of tortured souls too. Kathy said they didn't have smell, but I never gave it a second thought until now. The rest of us were spent of our magic... but if he "has always had" arcane spells, he could have done it with simple illusions without smell "

"You go against all of the paladins code...and you still have a smiting ability... WHAT ARE YOU!?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2013)

Yuki stands up along side Kaylee, Aries leaping onto Brox's back trying to make them both look more intimidating.  "Do we really need to beat some answers out of you?  I have no qualms going at it again."  She steps next to Tassy and crosses her arms, trying to look her scariest.

Intimidate
1d20+0 → [19,0] = (19)
1d20+10=23


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2013)

"I have to admit," Drell says, "I'm curious as well."

*Knowledge Religion*
Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27


----------



## Muk (Aug 17, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara is still baffled trying to understand what's happening when Kaylee comes closer.
> 
> "Yes, I was hurt. I gave him my hand to see if he still had his Paladin abilities. Smite Evil is not supposed to hurt good people... but his smiting DID. I don't get it! He shouldn't have even that. He hasn't been acting as a normal paladin. He has taken me as human shield, kept undermining Ulysesn's authority on the dream and..."
> 
> ...


"I did as I said. I did smite evil. If you have any other doubt, maybe you should doubt your own soul?

As for my code of conduct, have you undergone the trials of a paladin, sister? If not don't lecture me on my conduct and applications," Ricket replies.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2013)

"It doesn't make any sense, Ricket."

Tassara channels positive energy to heal him. 2d10=6

"See? A cleric can only channel positive energy when she's good herself"

"Stop lying Ricket. You could have never started as a Paladin of the Coddler! She has no trails because she  doesn't have any Paladins to start with!  You must have made your oaths to somebody and She wouldn't have accepted them, Ricket.  Then, who did you made your vows to?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2013)

"You knew that drink was poisoned and that Ulysesn was unaware of that fact!"  Kaylee glared at the paladin.  "And there is nothing evil about Tassara.  You on the other hand...answer her!"

Intimidate:
1d20+8 → [1,8] = (9)



Brox tenses then growls louder his head twisting back to bite at the weight on his back.  Seeing who it is he stops taking a step forward.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 17, 2013)

Duncan looks at Ricket and casts Evil eye (saving throw)

Then casts *suggestion*

"Tell us the truth Ricket."

Duncan will then cast Detect magic to see if Ricket is under the influence of Suggestion or not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2013)

"There's never a dull moment with you bunch," Dee says shaking her head. "Maybe we should have some kind of expert look at Ricket?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "There's never a dull moment with you bunch," Dee says shaking her head. "Maybe we should have some kind of expert look at Ricket?"



"Well the only other Paladin we have is Beatrix, but is she still here? I hadn't seen her since the dragon" she calls for the half-elf Paladin "Beatrix?"

If she's still there she will explain what just happened with the smite and if she has any idea what could have done something like that.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 17, 2013)

Hayao sits quietly as everyone begins to move, speak, and react, closing his eyes and concentrating on Ricket. the samurai scrutinizes his connection to the cycle of life, possible abillities, and even his identity as a living thing. When he opens them, he sighs, eyes scrutinizing Ricket himself, to gauge his mundane intentions, and the elf standing as well.


Scan 1d20 + 9 → [17,9] = (26)
Sense Motive 1d20 + 9 → [2,9] = (11)
2d10=6

((Both should be 28 and 13 respectively, I forgot about the bonus alertness from being near his horse.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao sits quietly as everyone begins to move, speak, and react, closing his eyes and concentrating on Ricket. the samurai scrutinizes his connection to the cycle of life, possible abillities, and even his identity as a living thing. When he opens them, he sighs, eyes scrutinizing Ricket himself, to gauge his mundane intentions, and the elf standing as well.
> 
> 
> Scan 1d20 + 9 → [17,9] = (26)
> ...


Ricket feels about the same power level as the rest of the party (3HD), his wounds are more serious than he's letting on but not terrible (44/53HP).

His words and actions feel earnest to Hayao though.  Misguided or not Hayao can't say but Ricket certainly believes he's walking a holy and righteous path.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "I have to admit," Drell says, "I'm curious as well."
> 
> *Knowledge Religion*
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 



From Drell's limited perspective Tassara's reaction is consistent with being smote.

Drell knows that a paladin's ability to smite is not based on any sort of perspective of the paladin (a paladin can smite someone that's evil without first finding proof of their evil, though that risks wasting the ability).  So the answer cannot be that Ricket simply perceives Tassara as evil.

It's possible that Ricket is using some other smite ability ("smite good" or "smite chaos" or "smite humans" or even some bizarre "smite clerics of the Coddler").

It's possible that Ricket is using some sort of supernatural ability that is similar to smiting evil in targeting the soul or essence of the victim.  There aren't enough visual cues to suggest what that might be though.

It's also possible that he's actually smiting evil and that Tassara's ability to channel positive energy is not based on being a cleric of the Coddler_._


----------



## kluang (Aug 17, 2013)

"So the paladin isn't a paladin after all...."


----------



## Muk (Aug 17, 2013)

"Tassara, does the name Syl Enth'inga ring a bell? A Mist Seer who was my mentor on the road to becoming a paladin. 
My final oath I never did make with the nightwatchman, as by that time the witch hunt had already happened and in my conscience I could no longer follow the doctrine of the nightwatchman. I did make my oath to law, order, and the good of society," Ricket replies.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Ricket and casts Evil eye (saving throw)
> 
> Then casts *suggestion*
> 
> ...



Ricket will save:
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

Duncan can tell that the magic has failed to affect the paladin.


----------



## kluang (Aug 18, 2013)

"Really? From your actions I thought you made an oath with stupidity and blunderness."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2013)

Ulysesn tosses and turns as if uncomfortable now that the fleabag he was sleeping on moved.
((ready to move on))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 18, 2013)

"Well, whatever the case may be - I have te ask. Were ye the one that made all those ghosts appear and send Makenna runnin'? An how bout the poison malarky? What's yer deal mate?" Duncan asks,


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2013)

"Duncan, you were in on my plans. I told you on my usage of poison. I wouldn't have used it if Kaylee wasn't willing to grant us protection. And you were the one to tell her about the poison plan. 
Ulysesn crashed the party, I can't do much about that. Nor will I make any excuses that he did drink or eat some food. They were planned for the dragon. And do you really think I can act in front of a dragon and tell Ulysesn there is poison in the wine? Try acting under a dragon not knowing whether he'll eat you at any moment. It takes all your concentration and will power just to act your role. I have no thoughts left for Ulysesn or his stupidity. Besides Kaylee knew all too well of the poison, so after the talks Ulysesn should be fine with Kaylee taking care of him.

And as for the walking dead. I abhor them. If you think it is funny to play some prank with undead, maybe a fallen cleric like Tassara is more tolerant to it. I on the other hand still remember Master Syl Enth'inga lessons.

All undead and their associates are to be destroyed, hunted down and eliminated. It matters not for what reason they are used. Tassara, if you want to play lose ball on your doctrines rules, it is your choice. Just remember you'll be excommunicated for letting any undead be brought to existence. 

Though I do not follow the Nightwatchman any longer, this one bit I still follow. No tolerance on Undead," he replies to Duncan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

"This conflict is pointless," Drell says from where he's sitting on the ground. "Whatever Ricket is, it's obviously not a Paladin in the traditional sense. It won't matter for long - I think we can all agree that separating as soon as possible would be in everyone's best interests. Until then, we should simply grit our teeth and bear it. Now, can we please move along?"

((Ready to move on))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 18, 2013)

Duncan listens to Ricket and  Drell and thinks about it,

"Alright, there's a lot of accusations flyin around. One thing is for certain that we have te be a bit more vigilant. I'm more inclined te trust Tassy than I am Ricket right now, on the basis I've known her longer - but we still have te be precautious. We can't leave either of those two alone at any given moment. Even....or especially when we are asleep. Tassy normally takes the last shift when it comes down to night watching so I'll get up wit her. Hayao should stay up with Ricket."

"I'm sorry that there is so much distrust and we feel we have te be as vigilant on each other as wit monsters an goblins but I'm no takin any chances."

((Ready to move))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 18, 2013)

"Hai.  Rest then."  Hayao takes to sharpening the edge of his katana, quiet on most matters, and shifting his berating gaze inward for now.  He seems surprisingly calm, and begins to take very long, drawn out breaths every so often.

((Ready to move on))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 18, 2013)

"They are right."  Kaylee places a hand on Tassara's shoulder.  "Like we said before, we are stuck together at the moment.  For now we need to continue onward.  If we make it out of here we will make sure to part company.  Come on.  We need rest."  The druid toss one last glare toward Ricket and goes back to her pack while Brox tosses the little fox off and follows her.

((Ready to move on too.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 18, 2013)

"I don't know..." Yuki mumbles, glancing back at Ricket as she turns away.  She will accomplish meditating at the edge of the group, then go to sleep.  

(Ready)


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2013)

Ricket goes back to his bedroll and does his watch from there before going to sleep. 

(Ready to move on)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2013)

Tensions settled, at least for the moment, the group settles down to another night of dreamless sleep.  Again the night passes uneventfully and the group rises in the morning to face another "day."


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2013)

Waking up, Ricket dons his armor, does some exercise, cleans up his camp and eats his breakfast. He's ready to head out into the mist afterwards.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 18, 2013)

*Earlier*

Duncan had been up with Tassara and had prepared his spells for the day (same as before - link in sig)

"I know I've put ye under suspicion Tassy, or rather Ricket has, but for what it's worth I think there might be somethin up with Ricket. I'm no sure what though. Or what his motives are. If he is responsible for everythin he is bein accused of, then we have te figure out why."

"I'm gonna be honest Tassy, if he pulls somethin like that again, especially if it's towards Kaylee I'm gonna outright kill him. As the group leader I figure I should tell ye." Duncan says as the others sleep, keeping his voice down so the others don't hear.

*Later*

"Mornin' guys, ready for another fun filled adventure in dreamland!?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 18, 2013)

"Another try..."  Kaylee sighs while going about her morning rituals including her meditation.  Glancing toward the mist she readies herself.  "Hope everyone is feeling better."  She looks toward Ulysesn then the others but does not look at Ricket.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2013)

Ulysesn continues to sleep comfortably as the group wakes up.
He appears to be hugging a rock.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

Drell sits and quietly prepares his spells and extracts for the day. He stands when he is done and lingers at the edge of the campsite, obviously eager to move on to the next dream.

*Spells and Extracts for the Day*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th level
Detect Magic
Prestidigtation
Mage Hand
Ghost Sound

1st Level
Grease
Mage Armor
Color Spray (x2)
Silent Image (x2)

Enlarge Person (x3)
Cure Light Wounds (x2)

2nd Level
Glitterdust
Web
Invisibility (x2)

Fox's Cunning (x2)




((Ready to move on))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 18, 2013)

Hayao wakes up, and seeing Ulysesn still sleeping, prods him awake with the butt of his katana.  "Oi, Ulysesn-san.  You need to rise, and prepare to move on." 

Hayao then prepares for the next dream himself, donning his armor, and removing his horse's saddle in case the beast wanted to move about unimpeded while he was gone.  Then he sits quietly with Drell to await the preparations of the others.

(Ready to go on.)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao wakes up, and seeing Ulysesn still sleeping, prods him awake with the butt of his katana.  "Oi, Ulysesn-san.  You need to rise, and prepare to move on."
> 
> Hayao then prepares for the next dream himself, donning his armor, and removing his horse's saddle in case the beast wanted to move about unimpeded while he was gone.  Then he sits quietly with Drell to await the preparations of the others.
> 
> (Ready to go on.)


Ulysesn slowly wakes up
"Ummm, wha? I don't remember going to sleep.
What happened?"
After being told and some talking ulysesn meditates.
spells for the day

*Spoiler*: __ 



The kick ass gravity-bow



After meditating Ulysesn looks around
"Where's Beatrix?"
((ready to move on))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2013)

((Going to go ahead and set the scene for the next one, I'll probably be headed to bed after this, if you need to flashback for stuff at camp feel free.))

The group once again enters the mist, when it clears they find themselves on the outskirts of a moderately sized town.  The construction style suggests the town is in Dnalgne, probably in the Eastern region since the town lacks a wall (assuming of course it corresponds to a real place).

It's dark, late evening.  The moon is mostly obscured by a thick layer of clouds but the main streets in the town are still lit by lanterns and the glow of candles and fires show through many of the buildings.  There are no signs of people on the streets though and the town has an unusual _empty_ feeling to it.

Anyone who's looking will notice that Makenna is missing from the group, there's no sign of her departure.


*Spoiler*: _Kiyro_ 




This place is "heavier" than any of the previous dreams, as if the plane itself is well practiced at forming this picture.  It doesn't seem linked to anyone present in particular but whomever's it is has probably been in this dream time and time again.

There's also a wrongness here, something coiled like a spring about to snap.  You suspect that this is not a happy dream.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




You feel something out in the town.  There's a sense of kinship but at the same time your instincts say there is something dangerous about it, like a child swinging a knife about wildly or an animal delirious with fever.  Uncontrolled and a possible harm to themself or those around them.


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 18, 2013)

"Another urban climate.", Troyce mutters. "Hopefully this dream involved less giant reptile diplomacy and more sneaking. I've been aching to use the shadow skills I learned."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2013)

"Well, perhaps it would be best if we identified exactly who this dream belongs to," Drell says. "Does anybody see anything that stands out to them? Anything familiar? I begin to tire of staring all of your deficiencies in the astrally conjured face, so the faster we can finish with this the better."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn slowly wakes up
> "Ummm, wha? I don't remember going to sleep.
> What happened?"
> After being told and some talking ulysesn meditates.
> ...






((feel free to flashback and answer questions))


Nicodemus said:


> "Well, perhaps it would be best if we identified exactly who this dream belongs to," Drell says. "Does anybody see anything that stands out to them? Anything familiar? I begin to tire of staring all of your deficiencies in the astrally conjured face, so the faster we can finish with this the better."




"Where's Makenna?"
Ulysesn looks around
perception: 1d20+13: 16 [1d20=3]


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2013)

"Really hppe this dream doesn't show the consequences of our last dream."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 19, 2013)

"Kaylee, I know from experience that you and Kiyro see things a bit differently in these dreams. Anythin stand out here?"

Perception

1d20+0
14+0 = 14


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

:::Flashback:::

"Guys, thank you for your trust..." Tassara smiles at them with a worried look. "We would need to keep our eyes open and have faith that it won't come to that, Duncan..."


--------------


::::::Now:::::

"What and empty place... " Tassara looks around for anything out of the ordinary.  "Doesn't exactly look too familiar to me..."

Perception 1d20+12=25


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2013)

Hayao breaths in, and then out, very slowly, observing everyone else's reactions silently as he surveys their environment.

Perception
1d20 + 3 → [2,3] = (5)


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricket will look behind them, then walk to the closest intersection behind them and look at the intersecting roads for signs of life.

Spot:
1d20+1
1+1 = 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

At first while the group gets their bearings there's no signs of anything unusual.  Then suddenly the quiet night air is pierced by a woman's distant scream.

A moment later a pillar of fire lances down from the sky striking at a point not too from the group.  The scream is lost in the sounds of the sudden roar of the flames which for a moment brightly light the entire area.

After a few breaths the pillar fades however the sky glows a dull orange, the clouds above casting a dim light as if they were smoldering.  The roar of the flames fades and the town is silent once again, the woman's scream apparently silenced.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Drell_ 




Your sharp eyes clearly note that the pillar of fire reached up from the ground to the sky not the other way around.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

((Sorry, meant to add the blue X is the approximate location of the party, the red X is the approximate location of where the fire pillar was.  Can't edit or I'll screw things up))


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

Since Ricket would lag behind in his medium armor, he'll start jogging 3 blocks up and then make a right turn to see what could have caused the flames.

Spot:
1d20+1
13+1 = 14


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> At first while the group gets their bearings there's no signs of anything unusual.  Then suddenly the quiet night air is pierced by a woman's distant scream.
> 
> A moment later a pillar of fire lances down from the sky striking at a point not too from the group.  The scream is lost in the sounds of the sudden roar of the flames which for a moment brightly light the entire area.
> 
> ...



"That came from the ground up... Hang on it couldn't be that right?!"
Ulysesn decides to run full speed to where the pillar of flame arose


----------



## Vergil (Aug 19, 2013)

"Fuck me!" Duncan exclaims half in shock and half in awe, "I dunno if that was terrifying or awesome!"

Duncan follows Ricket, "Any idea what that might have been?"

Int check

1d20+4
13+4 = 17


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2013)

"Something seems...off...Just be careful.  Remember, things here aren't always what they appear."  Kaylee comments to Duncan and will follow those that are running but she will move slower and keep an eye out.

Perception:
1d20+14 → [6,14] = (20)


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2013)

"Whatever it is. It's not friendly."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

Tassara will cast Bless on the party and follow along with Ricket and Kaylee. Her armor also slows her down. "Careful guys! Let's see what that was..."


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Fuck me!" Duncan exclaims half in shock and half in awe, "I dunno if that was terrifying or awesome!"
> 
> Duncan follows Ricket, "Any idea what that might have been?"
> 
> ...



"No idea, hope it isn't some demon portal though," Ricket replies while moving through 3 blocks of streets.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

The group jogs towards where they saw the fire, as they get close they see the small house at the corner (the SouthWest corner at the intersection on the map above) has burned to almost nothing, only the largest supports remain, even they charred as if the home had burned for hours.

The house next to it (to the West) burns in a full-force blaze, the flames dance a bit in the wind but it seems contained for the moment.  The two houses across the street (North) also burn, but only on the inner sides.  The ground between them is scorched black as if a ball of fire rolled past.


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



With the appearance of the fire the feeling seems more intense to Kaylee.  She can almost feel the mixture of confusion and panic in the air.

At the same time looking at the sky fills her with the dread of certainty.  This town is doomed.  She's not sure how or why she knows but whatever they have to do here they better do quickly.






Vergil said:


> "Fuck me!" Duncan exclaims half in shock and half in awe, "I dunno if that was terrifying or awesome!"
> 
> Duncan follows Ricket, "Any idea what that might have been?"
> 
> ...


*Fire* 

Duncan can't say for sure.  Magic most likely; though he's not familiar with any spells that would have this effect.  And it would have to be a fairly powerful mage to channel so much energy all at once.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2013)

Yuki will keep pace with whoever took point.  "The hell was that?"


Knowledge Religion
1d20+6;1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

Knowledge Arcane
1d20+6;1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)

1d20+14 → [6,14] = (20)


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2013)

A shiver races down Kaylee's spine.  "I think we need to move fast.  I have a feeling this town is about to be wiped off the map."  Her trepidation is visible as she wraps her arms around herself.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

Tassara casts* Detect Magic *and checks the surrounding area for anyone who might be trapped on the northern houses.

"Hello!? Is any body there!? HELLO?"

Tassara readies a* Resist Energy (fire)* spell for the party if someone responds from inside the burning building.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 19, 2013)

"Aye it's fire alright, an probably nothin natural. It'd have te be a powerful ass mage te have done it."

Spellcraft!

1d20+18
4+18 = 22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will keep pace with whoever took point.  "The hell was that?"
> 
> 
> Knowledge Religion
> ...



The fire and the sky certainly have a wrath-of-the-gods feel to it.  Though it's almost unheard of for the gods to intervene so directly in the realm of man.

Magic-wise has similar complications.  It's possible for a significantly powerful mage to accomplish what they witnessed.  This seems an unusual location for a powerful mage to reside though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricket will look for firefighters and aid them with fighting the flames.
If there are no firefighters and no buckets or well to fight the fire with, he'll go examine the flames to the north between the two houses.


*Spoiler*: _skill rolls_ 




search
1d20+8
4+8 = 12

spellcraft
1d20+8
10+8 = 18

k. religion
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

k. arcane
1d20+6
12+6 = 18

k. local
1d20+6
4+6 = 10


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2013)

Hayao observes the lancing flames as well, thinking to himself about where he might have seen them before or heard of them.  He grips the hilt of his blade instinctually, glancing about, but far more concentrated on understanding what just transpired.

Spellcraft, Know. Arcana 
1d20+12, 1d20+9 → ([11, 12], [8, 9])

((Didn't know that'd come out so confusing.  23 on Spellcraft, 17 on Kn Arcana))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

Tassara is looking for someone who might be trapped inside the burning houses.

Perception 
1d20+12=26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara casts* Detect Magic *and checks the surrounding area for anyone who might be trapped on the northern houses.
> 
> "Hello!? Is any body there!? HELLO?"
> 
> Tassara readies a* Resist Energy (fire)* spell for the party if someone responds from inside the burning building.


There's no sign of response or movement from either home.  For that matter there's no sign of response or movement from any of the homes, despite the pyrotechnic display earlier.  Other than the scream they heard there's no sign of anyone being in the town.




Vergil said:


> "Aye it's fire alright, an probably nothin natural. It'd have te be a powerful ass mage te have done it."
> 
> Spellcraft!
> 
> ...


The fire isn't the result of any spells Duncan is aware of.  It _could_ be some more complex magical ritual but he'd need to see where it was performed to say anything about it (there's no visible signs of such a ritual here, they've been wiped out if this was the origin).

Or it _could_ be something else entirely.



Muk said:


> Ricket will look for firefighters and aid them with fighting the flames.
> If there are no firefighters and no buckets or well to fight the fire  with, he'll go examine the flames to the north between the two houses.
> 
> 
> ...


There is a well just off the map to the east, but with no signs of other people to help forming a bucket brigade wouldn't be useful.

Looking at the buildings to the North and the scorched patches on the ground makes him think something went by here, maybe some sort of fire elemental that brushed the buildings setting them alight?

Like Yuki, Ricket certainly thinks the scene has a definite "wrath of the gods" feel to it.  From his training he knows that the gods very rarely involve themselves directly in the affairs of man this blatantly.  Generally they prefer to work through proxies or through more subtle symbols (or rather generally _other_ gods stop a god from involving themselves this directly).

His gut says this isn't vengeance of the gods despite how it looks.

He's not able to identify anything specific about the town from what he's seen so far.  It could be any of a number of moderate sized Dnalgne towns.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group jogs towards where they saw the fire, as they get close they see the small house at the corner (the SouthWest corner at the intersection on the map above) has burned to almost nothing, only the largest supports remain, even they charred as if the home had burned for hours.
> 
> The house next to it (to the West) burns in a full-force blaze, the flames dance a bit in the wind but it seems contained for the moment.  The two houses across the street (North) also burn, but only on the inner sides.  The ground between them is scorched black as if a ball of fire rolled past.



"Something is off here. Could it be a fire elemental maybe?"
Ulysesn examines the tracks and the surrounding area
survival: 1d20+10: 27 [1d20=17]
Arcana: 1d20+3: 11 [1d20=8]
perception: 1d20+13: 33 [1d20=20]
()


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao observes the lancing flames as well, thinking to himself about where he might have seen them before or heard of them.  He grips the hilt of his blade instinctually, glancing about, but far more concentrated on understanding what just transpired.
> 
> Spellcraft, Know. Arcana
> 1d20+12, 1d20+9 → ([11, 12], [8, 9])
> ...


Similar to Duncan this isn't the result of any spells Hayao is familiar with, it _could_ be the result of some sort of magical ritual but there's nothing in the area to confirm that with.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Something is off here. Could it be a fire elemental maybe?"
> Ulysesn examines the tracks and the surrounding area
> survival: 1d20+10: 27 [1d20=17]
> Arcana: 1d20+3: 11 [1d20=8]
> ...


Calling it "tracks" might not be appropriate but the scorched ground is certainly easy to follow.  It'll be hot trying to run between the burning buildings though, might be safer (if slower) to go around them.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

"Feels like the wrath of a deity, but certainly not vengeance," Ricket say. "We are somewhere in Dnalgne, not sure which town though. Anyone remember a town in Dnalgne getting set on fire? (k. history?)"

Ricket will try and trace the flame marking north to its beginning if it is possible. 

spot
1d20+1
12+1 = 13

search
1d20+8
10+8 = 18


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2013)

Kaylee will try to figure out what kind of scream it was.  "Was it fear?  Anger?  Pain?  Something else?"

Perception:

1d20+14 → [13,14] = (27)


----------



## Vergil (Aug 19, 2013)

Wasn't Hayao from the East?....Or was it the west?

Anyways lemme try an remember:

History
1d20+0
14+0 = 14


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Calling it "tracks" might not be appropriate but the scorched ground is certainly easy to follow.  It'll be hot trying to run between the burning buildings though, might be safer (if slower) to go around them.



"I need someone to magically protect me from flames. I'm going in between those buildings."
Ulysesn looks at the group
"I'll be tracking quickly for whatever is causing this while keeping a sharp eye out."
After the spell has been cast Ulysesn will run through the buildings following the easy trail
((spell should be casted by Tassara honestly))
acrobatics: 1d20+7: 12 [1d20=5](?)

In case he has to react to anything
Reflex: 1d20+9: 28 [1d20=19]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

"Ulysesn wait for a second. Are you sure you can go through that?" she says before casting Resist Fire. "There doesn't seem to be anyone here, so don't try anything too risky"

She will try to go around the safe way to check the other side. "Let's go this way"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Ulysesn wait for a second. Are you sure you can go through that?" she says before casting Resist Fire. "There doesn't seem to be anyone here, so don't try anything too risky"
> 
> She will try to go around the safe way to check the other side.



"I'm pretty sure that I can."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm pretty sure that I can."



Tassara will cast Touch of Good and Resist Fire on him. "Please don't get killed."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2013)

Hayao was indeed from the Eastern portion of Dnalgne, but wasn't certain if this event resonated with anything he'd heard of...

1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2013)

Drell searches his memories for anything that might be useful.

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+14:
8,+14
Total:22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket will try and trace the flame marking north to its beginning if it is possible.
> 
> spot
> 1d20+1
> ...


One end of the flame is lost in the burned-out building to the south.  The trail goes across the street and between the buildings, Muk can't follow it much past that, it gets lost in flame and smoke.  It's not a perfectly straight line though, whatever made it wasn't merely a projectile.



Kuno said:


> Kaylee will try to figure out what kind of scream it was.  "Was it fear?  Anger?  Pain?  Something else?"
> 
> Perception:
> 
> 1d20+14 → [13,14] = (27)


Fear, more than anything else.



Vergil said:


> Wasn't Hayao from the East?....Or was it the west?
> 
> Anyways lemme try an remember:
> 
> ...


Duncan's got nothing here, sorry.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I need someone to magically protect me from flames. I'm going in between those buildings."
> Ulysesn looks at the group
> "I'll be tracking quickly for whatever is causing this while keeping a sharp eye out."
> After the spell has been cast Ulysesn will run through the buildings following the easy trail



*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Protected by Tassara's magic there's no problem rushing between the buildings.  The trail continues North and cuts between the next set of houses, again they're alight with flame, they're also closer together.  The thatched roofs give the fire a quick medium to jump from one building to another, this whole part of town will soon be ablaze from the look of things.

Continuing to the street (now one block north of where the pillar was) Ulysesn sees the source of the blackened path he's following.

It's a humanoid figure, though the head seems too large and the limbs seem too small for the body.  It has blackened skin with orange light creeping through and flames that orange flames cover its form meeting a mane of red fire "hair" atop its head.  It's six arms each carry whip-like tendrils of fire.

As Ulysesn enters the street it's at the door of one of the houses to the North, back to Ulysesn touching the door, the door and the house near the figure is already starting to blacken and flame from the heat.  It turns back to look at Ulysesn as he approaches and opens its mouth as if to speak but the only sound produced is a dry hiss like the crackle of flames.

The figure's forehead has a glowing rune, the Ignan character meaning "Child of the Fire."  Where its eyes should be are merely pools of white light that are almost painful to look at.






soulnova said:


> She will try to go around the safe way to check the other side. "Let's go this way"


Going around the houses to the East or the West will be perfectly safe, just longer and you'd have to hope you can pick up the trail on the other side (though presumably Ulysesn will help with this).


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

Tassara keeps going around the houses, hopefully Kaylee and the others follow. "Please, don't get killed, please, don't get killed"

If she comes around to see the creature.... 

*Spoiler*: __ 




K.Religion 1d20+3=10 (lol is actually +4, = 11)

K.Arcana 1d20+3=5

"What By The Coddler is  _that_?" she whispers baffled at the sight of the creature.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2013)

"That scream seemed terrified."  Kaylee looks around and follows Tassara for a moment.  "Let's see if we can't scent a path.  I will make sure to leave a trail."  The Druid uses wild shape and turns herself into a wolf.  She will see if she can scent the woman that screamed.  If not or there is a lot of scents she will try to find Ulysesn's scent and follow it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Ignan_ 



"Child of fire what has arisen your anger?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

"That's a great idea!" Tassara will turn into a leopard instead of a wolf. She's more familiar with the felines. She will also follow any scent of a woman or Ulysesn.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricket will follow Tassara as she leads the trail to follow Ulysesn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ignan_
> 
> 
> 
> "Child of fire what has arisen your anger?"


The creature seems to hesitate a moment looking as Ulysesn speaks.  It opens its mouth again as if to speak but all that comes out is the strange angry hiss of fire burning, it turns and darts off down the road to the East.  It moves inhumanly fast despite it's short legs and quickly is lost amidst smoke and the night.



soulnova said:


> Tassara keeps going around the houses, hopefully Kaylee and the others follow. "Please, don't get killed, please, don't get killed"





Kuno said:


> "That scream seemed terrified."  Kaylee looks  around and follows Tassara for a moment.  "Let's see if we can't scent a  path.  I will make sure to leave a trail."  The Druid uses wild shape  and turns herself into a wolf.  She will see if she can scent the woman  that screamed.  If not or there is a lot of scents she will try to find  Ulysesn's scent and follow it.



Tassara and Kaylee (and presumably the others) show up a moment later, catching no more than a glimpse of light as the burning figure darts to the distance.

Kaylee, in wolf form, finds the woman doesn't have a normal scent of a living being but rather she smells strongly of ash and burning wood.  Even near the burning buildings it's easy to pick out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The creature seems to hesitate a moment looking as Ulysesn speaks.  It opens its mouth again as if to speak but all that comes out is the strange angry hiss of fire burning, it turns and darts off down the road to the East.  It moves inhumanly fast despite it's short legs and quickly is lost amidst smoke and the night.


"Wait!"


EvilMoogle said:


> Tassara and Kaylee (and presumably the others) show up a moment later, catching no more than a glimpse of light as the burning figure darts to the distance.
> 
> Kaylee, in wolf form, finds the woman doesn't have a normal scent of a living being but rather she smells strongly of ash and burning wood.  Even near the burning buildings it's easy to pick out.



"This is odd she does not seem to be able to speak and I saw a look of hesitation... 
Whatever you guys do don't attack okay or have your weapons drawn. If the child can't speak it may be able to write."
Ulysesn resumes tracking
survival: 1d20+10: 24 [1d20=14]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2013)

Hayao follows after, glancing at Ulysesn.  "What was that?" he inquires, nodding after the figure that just darted away.

((Did Kaylee tell everyone else that fear was the most prevalent emotion in the air?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao follows after, glancing at Ulysesn.  "What was that?" he inquires, nodding after the figure that just darted away.
> 
> ((Did Kaylee tell everyone else that fear was the most prevalent emotion in the air?))



"I have my suspicions, but it appears to be a fire element. But I suspect it may be something else with a certain someone missing and it being unable to speak ignan."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2013)

"Hai.  You don't think that the scream...and the pillar a flame...could be?"  Despite the skepticism in his tone, he nods in understanding.  Continuing in the direction he saw her move with swift steps.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

((About time for a monkey-wrench in the plans I think?))

As the group prepares to move on they a glance at the sky shows streaks of light across the sky like falling stars raining down from the cloud.  After a moment it's clear that small streaks of fire are slowly starting to rain down from the sky across the town and the surrounding area.

One of the "drops" lands just to the East of the party with a large explosion.  Six twisting serpent-like creatures of pure flame rise up from the crater and start making their way towards the party with determined speed.

A DC 16 Knowledge: Planes or a DC 21 Knowledge: Arcane will identify these as "Small Fire Elementals."

Initiatives and actions please.

((Gah, I missed these earlier, sorry!))


Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao was indeed from the Eastern portion of  Dnalgne, but wasn't certain if this event resonated with anything he'd  heard of...
> 
> 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)


Hayao has, actually.  In fact a member of the Order of Tajiya was actually sent out to investigate what happened though the results were inconclusive.

Word had reached the order that the town of Rihac was utterly annihilated one night some 10-20 years ago.  No witnesses made it out alive so there was never more than speculation as to what happened.

The investigation found only the ground burned to glass, the town itself had completely disappeared.  While there were a number of creatures that _could_ have done this (Red dragons, demons, devils, etc) there was no evidence of their presence and no motive for them to have destroyed what was considered a quite ordinary and insignificant town.  After finding no sign of the creature(s) in the area the representative left.




Nicodemus said:


> Drell searches his memories for anything that might be useful.
> 
> *Knowledge: Local*
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...


Drell has heard of the town of Rihac that was destroyed in Eastern Dnalgne in the recent history.  Not much more than rumors ever made it out as to what happened however it is used by some teachers as an example of the dangers of experimenting with magics unknown.

Based on what he's seen here (assuming this matches up to the historical truth) it seems unlikely that a powerful mage was experimenting in this town (for this very reason they typically choose lower value real estate) but it's possible.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2013)

Kaylee sneezes at the scent but continues on after the creature.  She won't get to close but will try to gain on her if it is possible.  If she is able to catch up and the woman stops, Kaylee will quickly turn back to human and use Summon Monster 1.  She will summon a fire elemental and cast comprehend language to try and understand it.  Hopefully the fire elemental she summoned can help.

"Wait...please...can we help you?"
Ninja'd...




Kaylee looks at the fire creature and changes back to her human form.  She closes her eyes for a moment and begins to chant a spell.

Init:
1d20+1 → [7,1] = (8)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Stone Call

Round 2:
Summon Monster 1:

Not sure what size, that is a link to a small.  

She will have the elemental use drench on any of the fire creatures that near.

Round 3:
Kaylee will then use Create Water.  Creating 8 gallons of water to spread in front of the group for the water elemental to stand in.  

Round 4-5:

She will pull out her sling and use 2 of the liquid frost pellets.

Attack:

1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19)

Damage:
1d4 → [3] = (3)
1d4 → [3] = (3)
Don't know what to add for the liquid frost damage.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2013)

Yuki steps back for a moment, recoiling from the blast.  She will charge towards the beasts, attempting to strike them for once, with her Nunchaku.



Init
Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

(lmao I always forget BAB, Don't let me forget anymore!)
Attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




1 Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

2 Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

3 Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

4 Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

5 Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((About time for a monkey-wrench in the plans I think?))
> 
> As the group prepares to move on they a glance at the sky shows streaks of light across the sky like falling stars raining down from the cloud.  After a moment it's clear that small streaks of fire are slowly starting to rain down from the sky across the town and the surrounding area.
> 
> One of the "drops" lands just to the East of the party with a large explosion.  Six twisting serpent-like creatures of pure flame rise up from the crater and start making their way towards the party with determined speed.



*Spoiler*: _ignan_ 



"We have no quarrel with you we only wish to help a child of fire. Please stop if you don't we'll have no choice but to fight."



diplomacy:9 ()
If they stand down Ulysesn won't attack
Initiative: 1d20+7: 24 [1d20=17]
+1 to attacks and hit to enemies within 30 feet
Ulysesn uses full attack actions combined with his skills

*Spoiler*: _ attack round 1-5_ 





*round 1*
1d20+11-2: 23 [1d20=14]
1d20+11-2: 19 [1d20=10]- 5(from BAB)= 16
*round 2: Ulysesn makes an additional shot along with deadly aim at the cost of -2 to all attacks on top of deadly aims -2*
1d20+11-2: 22 [1d20=13]-2=20
1d20+11-2: 29 [1d20=20]-2=27
1d20+11-2: 28 [1d20=19]-2= 26 - 5 = 21
*round 3*
Reload
*round 4: Ulysesn makes an additional shot along with deadly aim at the cost of -2 to all attacks on top of deadly aims -2*
1d20+11-2: 22 [1d20=13]= 20
1d20+11-2: 25 [1d20=16]= 23
1d20+11-2: 13 [1d20=4]= 11 - 5= 6
*round 5: just deadly aim with the last two bolts*
1d20+11-2: 19 [1d20=10]
1d20+11-2: 12 [1d20=3]- 5= 6



((I think I did that wrong mogs... oh well you'll fix it  It's only supposed to be +1 to the second attack right? Or in this case possibly the 3rd attack))

*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




*round 1*
1d8+4: 12 [1d8=8]
1d8+4: 10 [1d8=6]
*round 2*
1d8+4: 11 [1d8=7]
1d8+4: 12 [1d8=8]
1d8+4: 10 [1d8=6]
*round 3*
N/A
*round 4*
1d8+4: 6 [1d8=2]
1d8+4: 11 [1d8=7]
1d8+4: 10 [1d8=6]
*round 5*
1d8+4: 5 [1d8=1]
1d8+4: 5 [1d8=1]



((easy enough))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 19, 2013)

K. Arcana

1d20+6
19+6 = 25

"Wee fire elementals!" (Do I know resistances etc) 

Init:
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

Duncan will go frontline using his mage armor and attempt to lower resistances before hitting them with frostbite. If anyone needs healing then substitute any of the rolls after round 2 with a Healing Hex.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*

Mage Armor, Spell combat

1d20+7
3+7 = 10

1d6+5
5+5 = 10

*Round 2*

Spellstrike, Resistance Roc-ker (let's see how this works..)

1d20+9
19+9 = 28

1d6+6
5+6 = 11

Confirm
1d20+9
15+9 = 24

*Round 3*

Spell strike, Frostbite,

1d20+9
2+9 = 11

1d6+6
3+6 = 9

Frostbite
1d6+4
5+4 = 9

*Round 4*

Spell recall, Spell strike, Frostbite

1d20+9
2+9 = 11

1d6+5
2+5 = 7

Frostbite
1d6+4
5+4 = 9

*Round 5*

Spell combat, acid splash
1d20+7
2+7 = 9

1d4+0
1+0 = 1


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

"EEK!" Tassara gasps as the shooting star falls and explodes near them. She turns back into human.

Initiative. 
1d20+4=5 

*Round 1* 
Resist Fire on herself.

*Round 2~5*
She heals on the party as needed.

2d10 → [8,2] = (10)
2d10 → [9,10] = (19)
2d10 → [5,2] = (7)
2d10 → [3,2] = (5)


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2013)

*Knowledge: Planes*
Roll(1d20)+17:
13,+17
Total:30

Lacking a way to properly hurt fire elementals, Drell decides to fall back into a more supportive role for this fight. He tosses an *Enlarge Person* to Ricket.

*Initiative*
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)

HP: 49
AC: 15 
F(+4) R (+6) W(+4)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Color Spray* the nearest baddie, then support.

*Round 1*

Color Spray

*Rounds 2-5*

Hang back, offer *Cure Light Wounds* extract to anyone who might need one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((I think I did that wrong mogs... oh well you'll fix it  It's only supposed to be +1 to the second attack right? Or in this case possibly the 3rd attack))


When you use deadly aim all attacks you make that round are -2 to hit and +4 to damage.  When your BAB hits +8 this will increase to -3/+6, at +12 -4/+8 etc.

The part you're doing wrong is your second attack (for high BAB) is at -5.  So your first attack is at +11 (-2), your second attack is +6 (-2).

What are you using to make an additional attack rounds 2 and 4?



Vergil said:


> "Wee fire elementals!" (Do I know resistances etc)



Yeah, their resistances/etc are pretty much "things all elementals get" and "hey maybe we shouldn't try to burn the thing made of living fire."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2013)

Hayao seems just about ready to relay an extended explanation about what he just realized, but pauses as the fire elements appear, and draws his katana with one fluid movement, meeting them head on.  "They're minor fire elementals," he calls out to them all as he wades into close combat.

Knowledge Arcana
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)

Initiative 
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hayao spends resolve as needed, whenever it seems to be a good enough

Attack Rolls

1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)

Damage Rolls

1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)
1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)

Confirmation

1d20 +7 → [1,7] = (8)
1d20 +7 → [9,7] = (16)


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2013)

"Fire elements...." and Zozaria unsheathes his blade. 

Intiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
8,+1
Total:9


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zozaria will cast Mirror Strike on the first round

Attack

Roll(1d20)+2:
17,+2
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15

Damage

Roll(1d10)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

Roll(1d10)+6:
10,+6
Total:16

Roll(1d10)+6:
10,+6
Total:16

Roll(1d10)+6:
8,+6
Total:14


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2013)

Ricket catches the potion of enlarge person, however chooses not to use it, yet. Three small fire elemental aren't reason enough to waste such a good spell. 
Drawing his hammer, he goes ahead to smack some heads.

Initiative:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17

k. arcane:
1d20+6
17+6 = 23

"If you have ice spells, go ahead and use them," Ricket says to the group.
He'll also use his sunder armor ability to smash though the elemental's toughness.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




round 1
1d20+8
7+8 = 15

round 2
1d20+8
14+8 = 22

round 3
1d20+8
17+8 = 25

round 4
1d20+8
8+8 = 16

round 5
1d20+8
13+8 = 21







*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




round 1
1d8+5
1+5 = 6

round 2
1d8+5
5+5 = 10

round 3
1d8+5
4+5 = 9

round 4
1d8+5
6+5 = 11

round 5
1d8+5
6+5 = 11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 1:

Ulysesn fires an arrow at the closest elemental, the arrow catching it in the head even as it charges and the creature vanishing in a flash of fire and smoke.

Drell steps forward and fires off a color spray across three of the elementals, two are blinded by the light but otherwise they're unaffected.  Hayao charges from behind him catching one on the end with a keen slice from his katana.  His target attempts to counter but the nimble elf is too graceful for the attack.

Duncan casts mage armor and Zozaria casts mirror strike in preparation for the coming fight as Ricket charges into the fray landing a solid hit with his hammer.  His target attempts to counter but Ricket knocks aside the crude attack with his shield.

Yuki charges into the fray striking a solid hit on one of the elementals, it counters biting at her torso as the elemental next to it latches on at her shoulder (Yuki -7HP).  To her horror her clothes catch ablaze from the elemental's flame!

Kaylee calls down rocks from the heavens slamming into the elementals, the three wounded elementals are crushed by the rubble again vanishing in a flash of flame and puff of smoke leaving nothing behind but a scortch mark on the ground.

Tassara casts resist fire ((?  It's almost over at this point if you'd prefer to hold back the spell go ahead, tactically it makes sense)) as Ulysesn rapidly works his bow killing the remaining to serpentlike creatures.

The flames burn Yuki for another moment as before she manages to extinguish them (Yuki -3hp).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2013)

Yuki flails her arms and runs around in circles, "Oww oww oww!  Fire huurrrttss."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

"Wow that really was a heated battle!" Duncan says watching Yuki run around


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

"RESIST FI-... oh..It's over now...??" *gasp* "Yuki your clothes! Let me create water!!. " she splashes Yuki with water. "Punching fire might not be good idea Yuki. Do you have another weapon you could use?... Uhm. I could give you the Resist Fire to you so you can fight them directly... we will have to wait for another battle so it last you longer."

"... Sorry, I guess the whole falling balls of fire from the sky took me by surprise" 

"Where did that thing went anyway?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

A soft growl of frustration came from Kaylee, knowing she could no longer use her wild shape ability for this day meant that she couldn't track the creature easily.  Looking around her she tried to think of what to do but her eyes caught the monk running wildly Kaylee shook her head and chuckled.  "The good sister is right Yuki.  I wouldn't try playing with fire again."  

Looking around again, she starts to move in the direction they had been headed.  "We don't have time to stand around.  We need to keep going."  Kaylee looks around at the buildings, feeling as though it was a matter of time before they all went up in flames.  With that thought she continues on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2013)

"Thanks Tassy...Yeah, it wasn't a very good Idea...I might have to just stay back, because I don't have anything else."  She looks around, listening to Kaylee, "Well, I can just run around until I find her...but that could be just ending up in a trap." she laughs.


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2013)

"Wasn't Ulysesn pretty good at tracking down the weird fireball?" Ricket says. "Might as well let him lead again, as he likes to rush ahead anyways."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

Tassara will follow Ulysesn to look for the fire creature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Wasn't Ulysesn pretty good at tracking down the weird fireball?" Ricket says. "Might as well let him lead again, as he likes to rush ahead anyways."


Ulysesn reloads his crossbow
"Of course I'm the best at tracking I'm trained for it. You don't mind if I leave the small fry like those things to you guys do you? Hayao I'd like you to explain things while I search to the party."
((I rolled another 24 just like the other one, it's like the encounter never happened.))
survival:
Ulysesn goes ahead of the party and begins to track the fire child
"It could be a real pain to find her..."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

Kaylee will follow Ulysesn, her eyes ever watching.

Perception:
1d20+14 → [16,14] = (30)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

After crossing Kaylee's magical rubble Ulysesn easily picks up the trail again heading East through the streets.  After about a hundred feet they arrive at what appears to be a market square for the town, mostly open but a few empty stalls are still in place.

The fire-creature (read Ulysesn's spoiler above for a description) is there crouched by one of the stalls (now on fire).  A few random other fires burn in the area though it's open enough that they're not a serious threat.

The creature tenses as Ulysesn (and presumably others) approaches but doesn't flee yet.


*Spoiler*: _Perception DC 20_ 




Notes some scorch marks on the ground in the area similar to the ones left by the defeated elementals earlier.





*Spoiler*: _Updated Map_ 






Blue "X" is the party's current location.
Red "X" is where the burned out house where the pillar first came from.
Red line is the scorch mark trail they've been following.
Red "O" are approximate locations raining fire has landed.
Orange spraypaint is buildings on fire near the party


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> After crossing Kaylee's magical rubble Ulysesn easily picks up the trail again heading East through the streets.  After about a hundred feet they arrive at what appears to be a market square for the town, mostly open but a few empty stalls are still in place.
> 
> The fire-creature (read Ulysesn's spoiler above for a description) is there crouched by one of the stalls (now on fire).  A few random other fires burn in the area though it's open enough that they're not a serious threat.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn crouches down
"Lets keep our distance we don't want to upset."

*Spoiler*: _ignan_ 



"You seem unable to speak can you write? Can you understand common?"



Ulysesn repeats it in common with a minor difference
"You seem unable to speak can you write? Can you understand Ignan?"
Ulysesn begins writing in the dirt in a way it can be read from the fire child's side while also speaking it
"We can talk this way, just remain calm we can get through this."
And repeats it in Ignan

*Spoiler*: _ignan_ 



"We can talk this way, just remain calm we can get through this."



"Shake your head for yes and no if you don't want to do either of those things."

*Spoiler*: _ignan_ 



"Shake your head for yes and no if you don't want to do either of those things."



Diplomacy:


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

"I don't think we all need te follow her. I'm gonna try an go do somethin about these fires. I'm no sure about the dream, but I reckon the village burning down is a bad thing. Let's try and get these folk out."

Duncan bangs on the nearest door, "The village is on fire! Get out of yer homes!"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

Perception 1d20+12=24


Diplomacy 1d20+10=20

"Hello there... We mean no harm to you, see" while keeping her distance with Ulysesn she raises her hands to show them empty "Can you speak like us? Do you know what is happening here?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

"I can summon a fire elemental if need be..."  Kaylee says quietly then turns toward Duncan.  "I really don't think there is anyone here Duncan.  Just our group and her..."  She points back while her other hand was on his arm.  "Let's see if we can do anything to help..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

The creature pushes back against the stall obviously wary of the group.  It opens its mouth as if to respond but again the only sound is the hissing and popping of a fire in a sort of dull roar.

It gives no acknowledgement to any of the statements or writing, whether in Common or Ignan.  It glances about nervously around the area, occasionally looking up at the sky that still drops the occasional streak of fire in the distance.



Vergil said:


> "I don't think we all need te follow her. I'm gonna try an go do somethin about these fires. I'm no sure about the dream, but I reckon the village burning down is a bad thing. Let's try and get these folk out."
> 
> Duncan bangs on the nearest door, "The village is on fire! Get out of yer homes!"


There's no response to Duncan's knocking, if anyone's inside they're not giving any sign.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The creature pushes back against the stall obviously wary of the group.  It opens its mouth as if to respond but again the only sound is the hissing and popping of a fire in a sort of dull roar.
> 
> It gives no acknowledgement to any of the statements or writing, whether in Common or Ignan.  It glances about nervously around the area, occasionally looking up at the sky that still drops the occasional streak of fire in the distance.


 Sense motive: 7
"Not even writing? Okay maybe it's not her, but it still doesn't explain why she is missing..."
Ulysesn looks around
perception:
and notices scorch marks like the elementals they defeated
"It looks like the fire child defeated some of those fire elementals and the child hasn't attacked us yet. Certainly not an enemy to us and there is some clear intelligence there. We just need a way of communicating with it. Does anyone have spells that could do that on them?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

Rubbing her forehead, Kaylee casts comprehend language herself.  "Can we help you?"  She speaks softly and sits on the ground so the creature won't perceive her as a threat.  "What is wrong?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

"Bring the fire elemental Kaylee, it might make her feel more at ease" Tassara looks around trying to understand  the origin of the creature. 

Knowledge Planes
1d20+3=19


Sense Motive
1d20+9=19


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Ulysesn looks at Troyce
"Hey can you sing or something, maybe do a jig?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Rubbing her forehead, Kaylee casts comprehend language herself.  "Can we help you?"  She speaks softly and sits on the ground so the creature won't perceive her as a threat.  "What is wrong?"


It seems to relax a bit as Kaylee sits down, it doesn't seem to have any awareness of her words but it seems somewhat less tense.  It "responds" with the noise of a whipping sound of flames in the wind.

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




To her surprise her magic provides no translation to the sound.  Apparently the creature isn't speaking a language it's simply making sounds.







soulnova said:


> "Bring the fire elemental Kaylee, it might make  her feel more at ease" Tassara looks around trying to understand  the  origin of the creature.
> 
> Knowledge Planes
> 1d20+3=19
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




The creature clearly has an otherworldly presence about it.  It's clearly not an elemental, though it wouldn't surprise her to find it linked to the plane of fire.  It's distorted features and fiery nature could link it to one of the lower planes as well but Tassara doens't feel any particular malice in its actions.

Mostly Tassara gets impressions of fear from the creature.  A little of the party, it's certainly cautious of them, but more than anything of the surroundings, this place, the fire (though it doesn't seem to hurt it), the whole situation.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

"I wonder if it knows how te speak." Duncan says slowly approaching the girl. "Looks like it doesn't even understand us but seems te recognise us....?"

"Makenna?" Duncan asks


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

"Back away or sit down..."  Kaylee gestures toward the rest of the group.  "She isn't speaking any type of language.  She is just making noise..."  Trying to pinpoint the creatures fears Kaylee frowns.  Slowly takes off her pack and pulls out a water bottle.  She pours a little on the ground then sets it as far in front of her that she can reach.

Perception:
1d20+14 → [4,14] = (18)

Knowledge Nature:
1d20+13 → [13,13] = (26)

Diplomacy:
1d20+10 → [13,10] = (23)

Handle Animal:
1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)

((  Roll all the things!  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2013)

Yuki looks towards the fire person, "Wonder if she wants a hug?"  she opens her arms questioningly, but stands behind Kaylee.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

"Have you not learned that you shouldn't play with fire?"  Kaylee looks up at Yuki and shakes her head while smiling.  "Back up or sit down...you're making yourself look too big."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2013)

"Ugh, fine." she sits back a little ways, watching carefully.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

Duncan sits down behind Kaylee and looks at the girl.

"I wonder if she pees fire." he says taking out a drink of wine.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "I wonder if it knows how te speak." Duncan says slowly approaching the girl. "Looks like it doesn't even understand us but seems te recognise us....?"
> 
> "Makenna?" Duncan asks


The creature seems to get more tense as Duncan approaches.  There's no reaction to the name.




Kuno said:


> "Back away or sit down..."  Kaylee gestures toward  the rest of the group.  "She isn't speaking any type of language.  She  is just making noise..."  Trying to pinpoint the creatures fears Kaylee  frowns.  Slowly takes off her pack and pulls out a water bottle.  She  pours a little on the ground then sets it as far in front of her that  she can reach.


The creature ignores the water, it doesn't even show any recognition of it.

Something itches at the back of Kaylee's mind, it's clearly not an animal but in many ways it seems to act that way.  Skittish like a wild thing, yet it seems somewhat comforted by the party's presence, at least when they're calm.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks towards the fire person,  "Wonder if she wants a hug?"  she opens her arms questioningly, but  stands behind Kaylee.


The creature mimics the gesture smiling, six stubby arms reach out with long tendrils of fire stretching from side to side.  It opens its mouth producing a whirring hiss of the sound of flames and it claps three pairs of hands together.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Back away or sit down..."  Kaylee gestures toward the rest of the group.  "She isn't speaking any type of language.  She is just making noise..."  Trying to pinpoint the creatures fears Kaylee frowns.  Slowly takes off her pack and pulls out a water bottle.  She pours a little on the ground then sets it as far in front of her that she can reach.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+14 → [4,14] = (18)
> ...



Ulysesn sits next to Kaylee
"This must be the reason we are here, but what to do? If we could just communicate I would be able to guide... 
It's possible that this isn't Makenna but connected to her."
Ulysesn gets up
"I think we need to search the entire town in groups of two with some of us staying here to be sure, check all of the houses that are on fire first. Don't forget to check for trap doors. If we run into anything we can't handle we should retreat back here. I also think we should shout her name as we search of course. Better than sitting here all day."

Ulysesn points west
"I'm going this way, who wants to come with me?"
perception:
will search and try to hear for signs of life as he moves and shouts


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

"Find Makenna."  Kaylee agrees with Ulysesn.  "Don't yell to loud but move quickly."  She turns to look back at Yuki.  "Stay with me here.  She seems to like you and I think she is just a baby or child.  Do something else but move slow and not aggressive."  Kaylee then smiles at the creature but doesn't allow to teeth to show.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

"Right ye are Kaylee."

"Hm - last dream she felt most comfortable in a tavern? That's usually kinda central aye? Well we better start in the middle of town and then spread out."

Duncan waves in a friendly manner to the elemental as he leaves.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2013)

Yuki crawls slowly over next to Kaylee, and she lets off a gentle smile, "You want to play?" she says quietly, she claps her hands together, like she was mimicking, then setting her hands on her thighs and claps again, continuing slowly. She tries to play Patty-cake with the girl.  "Pat-a-cake, Pat-a-cake...Bake-er's man..." she starts calmly singing in the tune.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

"Nice and easy..."  Kaylee murmurs to Yuki before acknowledging *Tassara*.  "You are good with children, right?  Maybe you know of a nice quiet no touch game to play?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2013)

"Yes, I can play with her if you like"  Tassara will attempt to play with the girl from afar with some children songs.

_"If you are happy and you know it clap your hands ♪" *clap clap*

"If you are happy and you know it clap your hands ♪" *clap clap*

"If you're happy and you know it, then your face will surely show it"

"If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands ♪" (clap clap)_

Diplomacy 1d20+10=19

Sing 1d20+5=23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

Ulysesn and Duncan head back to the West to search the first of hundreds of houses.  There's no response to their calls and at a glance it appears to be empty, but it will take some time to thoroughly search.

Yuki starts her patty-cake game and the creature watches her curiously.  After a moment of consideration the creature rises and moves forward towards her sitting just at the edge of reach.  Yuki can feel the heat radiating off the creature, especially where she's already burned.

The creature joins in the game, awkwardly at first but quickly gaining rhythm.  Yuki just manages to avoid wincing when their hands meet, the creatures hands are very hot but don't quite burn her.  The creature lets out sound that's a low steady hiss of fire, it almost seems a giggle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn and Duncan head back to the West to search the first of hundreds of houses.  There's no response to their calls and at a glance it appears to be empty, but it will take some time to thoroughly search.


While still searching with Duncan
"So Duncan, what do you think of all of this?
((I'd like for you to mark the places we have searched mogs, kinda like scribble them out?))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

"About what? About bein in someone's dream, facin' a child fire elemental, or the fact that I haven't had sex in about 2 weeks?"

"Aye fuckin great!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "About what? About bein in someone's dream, facin' a child fire elemental, or the fact that I haven't had sex in about 2 weeks?"
> 
> "Aye fuckin great!"



"Hey it could be longer than 2 weeks here Duncan, could have been years already judging by Kiyro. No,I meant Kaylee."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

"Ugh - years? My balls'll be like watermelons when I get out of this." Duncan sighed. "What about ye? Ye gotta lady friend? Thinkin about findin someone an settlin down?"

Duncan keeps searching as he talks.

"Makenna!" he calls out (if he's far enough from the elemental)


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2013)

While Tassara sings and Yuki plays patty cake Kaylee will keep an eye on the area around them.  "I don't know if staying here is a good idea."  She chews on her bottom lip gently.  "But, I'm afraid we will scare her if we try to move.  Any ideas?"  She asks the two other women.

Perception:
1d20+14 → [12,14] = (26)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2013)

She continues playing with the girl, always being gentle.  Before playing a second round she quietly questions, "Can we play somewhere else sweetie?"  If no response she will continue to play, glancing at Kaylee for a moment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Ugh - years? My balls'll be like watermelons when I get out of this." Duncan sighed. "What about ye? Ye gotta lady friend? Thinkin about findin someone an settlin down?"
> 
> Duncan keeps searching as he talks.
> 
> "Makenna!" he calls out (if he's far enough from the elemental)



"I'm a half-elf I can take my time in such matters. But no not yet.  Aside from the multiple arranged marriages that were attempted if you count those."
ulysesn looks around keeping an ear out
"Makenna! Where are you? Say Duncan, do you think that is her actual name in her youth? She said she was adopted after all. Guess we have to hope she remembers herself. Makenna!"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

"A fair point. actually. Guess we just have te look out for her."

"Arranged marriage eh? Not fer me, what happens if ye get landed wit someone ye don't get on wit?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "A fair point. actually. Guess we just have te look out for her."
> 
> "Arranged marriage eh? Not fer me, what happens if ye get landed wit someone ye don't get on wit?"



"Makenna! Well that's why I said attempted. 
Many hearts were broken and enraged. My father didn't exactly approve of it, but hey what could he do?"
ulysesn takes a deep breath
"I really hope everyone else is searching in the other directions...
Makenna!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 20, 2013)

After the heat of the brief skirmish, Hayao takes the time to explain what he knows about this particular situation to those still around the creature.

He kneels a ways away, observing the creature and then concentrating to himself as he tries to feel out its connection to the natural order of life.  Opening his eyes, he stands, moving to go search east.  "She picked up the rhythm of that game rather quickly..." he murmured to himself.

Scan: 1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, I can play with her if you like"  Tassara will attempt to play with the girl from afar with some children songs.
> 
> _"If you are happy and you know it clap your hands ♪" *clap clap*
> 
> ...


The creature "giggles" again clapping along with Tassara.  It's seeming much more relaxed.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((I'd like for you to mark the places we have searched mogs, kinda like scribble them out?))


Sure, next time I update the map I will.



Captain Obvious said:


> She continues playing with the girl,  always being gentle.  Before playing a second round she quietly  questions, "Can we play somewhere else sweetie?"  If no response she  will continue to play, glancing at Kaylee for a moment.


The creature gives a popping hiss response but otherwise doesn't show any indication that it understands what was said.



Hidden Nin said:


> After the heat of the brief skirmish, Hayao  takes the time to explain what he knows about this particular situation  to those still around the creature.
> 
> He kneels a ways away, observing the creature and then concentrating to  himself as he tries to feel out its connection to the natural order of  life.  Opening his eyes, he stands, moving to go search east.  "She picked up the rhythm of that game rather quickly..." he murmured to himself.
> 
> Scan: 1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)


Hayao's unable to measure the life-force of the creature, perhaps it is simply too alien (or perhaps he simply rolled too poorly)?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 20, 2013)

His left eyes twitches in brief fit of momentary frustration, and then he lets out a quiet sigh, turning around, and attempting once more, but with his eyes open, watching the creature cooly from a seated position.  He'll relay whatever findings he gets this time, inconclusive or no, and then goes to search the eastern portion of the town himself.

Scan: 1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2013)

Deciding the creature would be better left with the more sociable members of the party, Drell draws his cloak more tightly around him and sets off to the nearest "fire from the heavens" impact site. He casts *Detect Magic* and tries to see what he can learn about the fire - is it a spell? From another plane? Religious in nature?

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+17:
1,+17
Total:18

*Knowledge: Religion*
Roll(1d20)+14:
1,+14
Total:15

*Knowledge: Planes*
Roll(1d20)+17:
11,+17
Total:28

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+14:
4,+14
Total:18

((Wow, two 1s?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> His left eyes twitches in brief fit of momentary frustration, and then he lets out a quiet sigh, turning around, and attempting once more, but with his eyes open, watching the creature cooly from a seated position.  He'll relay whatever findings he gets this time, inconclusive or no, and then goes to search the eastern portion of the town himself.
> 
> Scan: 1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)


Hayao has somewhat more success this time.  It's beyond Hayao to pinpoint but whatever the creature is it's powerful.  It almost seems to be a font of life energy.



Nicodemus said:


> Deciding the creature would be better left  with the more sociable members of the party, Drell draws his cloak more  tightly around him and sets off to the nearest "fire from the heavens"  impact site. He casts *Detect Magic* and tries to see what he can learn about the fire - is it a spell? From another plane? Religious in nature?


There's no magic at the sight, not even residual.  That suggests to Drell that it's extraplanar fire.  Most likely from the elemental plane of fire, though there are a number of "burning hells" across the lower planes as well.


----------



## kluang (Aug 20, 2013)

Zozaria stands next to Drell and also inspecting the fire from heavens.

Knowledge: Planes

Roll(1d20)+10:
11,+10
Total:21

"What do you got from this Drell? My guess. Flames from the elemental planes of fire."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

After singing, Tassara will make drawings on the ground. 

A smiling face. A sun. A house. A cat. A dog. These last ones, she makes the noises for. "The cat says _Meow, meow_. The dog says _Woof woof_!"

She will then draw herself. "Tassara" she points at the drawing and then at herself. "Me, Tassara"

She will attempt to make a smiling drawing of the girl and points at her. "See? You~♪"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 21, 2013)

She points at Tassara's drawing, "You have a name little one?" she pauses, "Tass, do you think she's lost?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

"Yeah, I believe she's not from around *here*..._ to say the least._" 

Tassara offers some food from her rations to the child. "Sorry sweetie, I wish I could give you some cupcakes"


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2013)

"Hmm ..." Ricket watches the women try and communicate with half-baked pictures. He'll cast dancing lights and let them swirl around the fire child and let them dance to Tassara's singing.

If he gets her attention he'll cast silent image and see if it reacts to any imagery. He'll make a copy of the fire child and let's it dance around for now waits for further ideas to pop into his head.

Int:
1d20+2
20+2 = 22

(Some ideas what other images he can use to communicate with the fire child?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2013)

Another set of streaks of fire rain down on the city however again none of them are near enough to any of the groups to cause immediate concern.  The creature doesn't seem to notice them, absorbed in its games.



soulnova said:


> After singing, Tassara will make drawings on the ground.
> 
> A smiling face. A sun. A house. A cat. A dog. These last ones, she makes the noises for. "The cat says _Meow, meow_. The dog says _Woof woof_!"
> 
> ...


The creature "giggles" at the pictures but doesn't seem to show any real recognition to them, the sounds, or names Tassara uses.



Captain Obvious said:


> She points at Tassara's drawing, "You  have a name little one?" she pauses, "Tass, do you think she's  lost?"


The creature continues playing with the others, apparently not understanding the question.



soulnova said:


> Tassara offers some food from her rations to the child. "Sorry sweetie, I wish I could give you some cupcakes"


The creature takes the offered food, which immediately burns to ash in its grip.  It looks at the now ruined and opens its mouth widely letting out the sound of loud, rhythmic explosions that have an almost sobbing quality to them.



Muk said:


> "Hmm ..." Ricket watches the women try and  communicate with half-baked pictures. He'll cast dancing lights and let  them swirl around the fire child and let them dance to Tassara's  singing.
> 
> If he gets her attention he'll cast silent image and see if it reacts to  any imagery. He'll make a copy of the fire child and let's it dance  around for now waits for further ideas to pop into his head.
> 
> ...


The creature's sobs quickly fade at the image, the food apparently forgotten for now and it looks at the double curiously for a moment before duplicating the dancing motion.  The creature has a surprising amount of grace and an excellent sense of rhythm however the dancing seems cold and forced.

Going with the "it's a baby" theory human(oid) children typically respond well to brightly colored easy to identify shapes and figures.  The creature clearly shows a reasonable capacity for "monkey see monkey do" so creating images of things you'd like it to do may work well.

Assuming a more elemental nature you could try exposing it to illusions of other elements but it becomes more troublesome to try to predict how the creature might react.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

"Oh my...I hoped that would last longer" Tassara sighs at the burnt food  "For what I can see... she's reacting as too young. A baby, perhaps."

She keeps singing for her with Ricket's illusions.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2013)

"Well, she's mimicking everything her illusion double does and maybe bright colors. Any ideas how to use this to communicate with her? She certainly is one to do 'monkey sees and monkey does'. We don't really have that much time. I think I saw a few more fireballs fall from the skies. So we gotta hurry up, maybe we should just lead the child outside the city. That way we have enough time to explore any further options later on."

Ricket will try and move the illusion in a circle around and see if the child follows the illusion to dance with it along in a circle. If that works, he lets his dancing lights lead and see if the child will follow the dancing lights. If she does he tries and leads her outside the city with the dancing lights.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2013)

"Makenna! Dammit how can this town be so empty?"
Ulysesn looks back at the houses they have searched and forward to the ones they haven't searched.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Well, she's mimicking everything her illusion double does and maybe bright colors. Any ideas how to use this to communicate with her? She certainly is one to do 'monkey sees and monkey does'. We don't really have that much time. I think I saw a few more fireballs fall from the skies. So we gotta hurry up, maybe we should just lead the child outside the city. That way we have enough time to explore any further options later on."
> 
> Ricket will try and move the illusion in a circle around and see if the child follows the illusion to dance with it along in a circle. If that works, he lets his dancing lights lead and see if the child will follow the dancing lights. If she does he tries and leads her outside the city with the dancing lights.



She follows the illusion readily enough, when he switches to dancing lights she giggles and jumps at them trying to "catch" them.  It looks like it will work to get her out of the city though it might be tricky keeping her from losing interest in the game before they get out.

((Assuming you're leaving on the same street you came from you'll probably walk by Ulysesn/Duncan.  Drell and Zozaria are just across the market and will probably see you/can be talked to readily.  Hayao headed east, you guys going to let him know you're leaving?))




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna! Dammit how can this town be so empty?"
> Ulysesn looks back at the houses they have searched and forward to the ones they haven't searched.


In the few minutes you've been searching?  You've searched a couple houses and have another 20 or so before the street dead ends.

Depending on how you draw the lines the "west" part of the city that you've seen is probably another hundred houses or so, you should finish in a few hours.

((It'll get faster as more buildings burn down  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

"Yeah, if this town is doomed like you said, we still need to get out of here anyway.  We just need to tell Duncan and the others..." she looks at Drell, Dee or Zozaria to know if they can tell Hayao to catch up.

Tassara will keep singing nursery songs following Ricket's bright and cute illusions, motioning the child to follow along.

"Do a flying cat. With rainbows...and stars. Kids love that kind of stuff" she suggests Ricket. Tassara takes Kaylee's and Yuki's hands to walk with them with the rhythm of the song. She hopes that's enough.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2013)

Ricket will keep doing weird childish illusion following Tassara's suggestions and letting the dancing lights dance and lead the fire child out of the city. Ricket probably can only move 30ft, since he's gotta concentrate on keeping the illusions active.

"Let me know if the child loses interest. I'll think of another illusion to entertain it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 21, 2013)

"That creature is far stronger than its childish behavior lets on.  Keep that in mind.  A tantrum would have deadly consequences, and I doubt you'd be able to cease or contain it." he warns, before scouting through the Eastern portion of the town, working his way methodically through each house.  "Makenna?"

1d20 +3 → [2,3] = (5) ()


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> "That creature is far stronger than its childish behavior lets on.  Keep that in mind.  A tantrum would have deadly consequences, and I doubt you'd be able to cease or contain it." he warns, before scouting through the Eastern portion of the town, working his way methodically through each house.  "Makenna?"
> 
> 1d20 +3 → [2,3] = (5) ()



"Well, by being so powerful... more reason to take her outside the town."

"Just don't take too long, though" she also warns Hayao.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 21, 2013)

Duncan will cast prehensile hair and knock on multiple doors as they go. He moves faster.

"Hello?! Can anyone hear us?!" Duncan shouts, figuring that the only person to respond should be Makenna, "Need your help!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan will cast prehensile hair and knock on multiple doors as they go. He moves faster.
> 
> "Hello?! Can anyone hear us?!" Duncan shouts, figuring that the only person to respond should be Makenna, "Need your help!"



"Makenna! Duncan do you know of anyway to possibly track Makenna with magic? Or for some way to find her if there is an object she touched?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2013)

@Duncan/Ulysesn: No response to your calls and no signs of life from your search so far.

@Hayao: You don't see any signs of people in the area.

@Others: You hear Duncan and Ulysesn calling for Makenna as you walk with the creature, so far the creature's been cooperating with the "game."


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2013)

Ricket keeps going unless something happens on the childs' side or some fireballs drop down from the sky and they can't avoid it.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 21, 2013)

"Let's go back to the group. Maybe they have some other info. If not then we'll try an figure somethin out. You've been wit Makenna the most - an this is probably her dream, you remember anythin that might be useful here?" Duncan asks Ulysesn


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Let's go back to the group. Maybe they have some other info. If not then we'll try an figure somethin out. You've been wit Makenna the most - an this is probably her dream, you remember anythin that might be useful here?" Duncan asks Ulysesn



"That looks like it might be the best course of action, but we can't give up looking for her.
Ulysesn pulls out one of his knifes and sticks it in the ground to keep track of where they have searched so far.
"I never tried to pry into her past further than her being adopted I figured that was her business and that she didn't know much more than that. "Etiawhtaes was all I ever really knew"... and Alec saved her from something when she was young both of her real parents died. So she must be around here somewhere

There was the training... The short sword and darkwood shield she used fora  short while. Perhaps we can track her with the shield?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 22, 2013)

"Alec? Oh yeah the barkeep....the one when Raven...." Duncan feels that heavy feeling again. "So much has happened since then. Maybe it's better to try an call for him?"

"Alec?! Makenna?!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Alec? Oh yeah the barkeep....the one when Raven...." Duncan feels that heavy feeling again. "So much has happened since then. Maybe it's better to try an call for him?"
> 
> "Alec?! Makenna?!"



"Dammit why didn't I think of that? If Makenna is too young or doesn't go by her name anymore Alec might actually be here. "
Ulysesn and Duncan also start shouting for Alec while searching leaving the dagger in place as a marker
"Makenna! Alec!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2013)

((Still somewhat away (obviously), will try to pick up speed again over the weekend.  Apologies, RL stuff. ))

@Duncan/Ulysesn: There's no response to your calls.

@Everyone:  Another set of streaks of fire rain down across the city.  Thankfully again none of them are near where the groups are.  At the same time the glow from behind the clouds seems to increase, after a moment a small sprinkling of rain-like sparks start to drift down.  They smoulder as where they land and are painful on skin but not large or hot enough to be damaging yet.

The straw thatchwork roofs of most of the houses and buildings on the other hand readily start to smoulder from the coals.  Likely in a few minutes the town will be fully ablaze.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Still somewhat away (obviously), will try to pick up speed again over the weekend.  Apologies, RL stuff. ))
> 
> @Duncan/Ulysesn: There's no response to your calls.
> 
> ...


"DAMMIT! We won't ever find her at this rate. How in the hell did she survive this?! 
Duncan, I need ideas. What should we do? If there is some chance she's here and we have to save her... I'd never forgive myself if I left."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 24, 2013)

Hayao sighs.  There was no point in doing things this way.  He begins to sprint back to the gathering of individuals learning what they can about an otherworldly entity.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2013)

"....If Makenna were here I reckon she'd have enough sense te get out by now an not stay in her house. Let's go back....though we can stay an look around a bit more if ye want te. Though it doesn't look good for this town." Duncan says to Ulysesn, noticing the smoldering roofs


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "....If Makenna were here I reckon she'd have enough sense te get out by now an not stay in her house. Let's go back....though we can stay an look around a bit more if ye want te. Though it doesn't look good for this town." Duncan says to Ulysesn, noticing the smoldering roofs



Ulysesn looks towards the water front
"Do you think she could have gone towards the water?"


----------



## kluang (Aug 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Still somewhat away (obviously), will try to pick up speed again over the weekend.  Apologies, RL stuff. ))
> 
> @Duncan/Ulysesn: There's no response to your calls.
> 
> ...



"Shit. What is this? Coal rain?" and he notice the smoldering roofs. "Hayao, in a few minutes this town will be ashes. I suggest we head somewhere open so we are not trap."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 24, 2013)

"We need to move a little faster..."  Kaylee shudders at the falling 'ash'.  "We have to get out of this town before it is gone."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2013)

"...Maybe." Duncan says looking out to the ocean, "I'd suggest goin back te the group. Maybe one of the other search parties found her. One thing is for sure, we cannae stay in this town fer too long."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "...Maybe." Duncan says looking out to the ocean, "I'd suggest goin back te the group. Maybe one of the other search parties found her. One thing is for sure, we cannae stay in this town fer too long."



"Tchh. We'll have to hope then. Doesn't mean we have to give up on the way back though. Alec! Makenna!"
Ulysesn makes his way back towards the group


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2013)

The group reunites as they are nearing the exit to the city.  Another wave of streaks of fire rain down.  One crashes near the party in a large explosion that levels one of the houses.

When the group recovers from the flash they see a huge humanoid figure of living fire towering over the houses in the area, it takes it only a moment to locate the party and it begins advancing on them.

The creature seems to have a look of recognition seeing the towering monster, it loses interest in the dancing lights and hisses at the creature waving it's arms and their flaming tendrils aggressively at it.


*Spoiler*: _Knowledge: The planes DC 22_ 




Recognizes this as a "Huge Fire Elemental" along with the standard abilities (go ahead and read the monster listing, there's nothing terribly unique).




Initiatives and actions please.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group reunites as they are nearing the exit to the city.  Another wave of streaks of fire rain down.  One crashes near the party in a large explosion that levels one of the houses.
> 
> When the group recovers from the flash they see a huge humanoid figure of living fire towering over the houses in the area, it takes it only a moment to locate the party and it begins advancing on them.
> 
> ...


"Well isn't this great! The kid is all riled up as well. 
Make it easier to hit for me so I can land a good shot."
HP: 62/62
Initiative: +5 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +6 = +4[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +9 = +4[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves

AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 5


BAB: +6 (+4 Ranger+ 2 Fighter)
CMB: +6 = Base attack bonus 6 + Strength modifier + special size modifier
CMD: 21 = 10 + Base attack bonus 6+ Strength modifier 0+ Dexterity modifier 5+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0

point blanks shot +1 dmg +1 attack within 30 feet(which it looks like it might be)

*Spoiler*: _attacks round 1-5_ 




*Round 1:* deadly aim and rapid shot
1d20+9 23 - 2 = 21
1d20+9: 13 [1d20=4] - 2 = 11
1d20+4 20 - 2 = 18


*round 2:* Just deadly aim
1d20+9 22
1d20+9: 19 
*round 3: *reload 
*round 4: *full attack action rapid shot+ deadly aim
1d20+9: 14 [1d20=5] - 2 = 12
1d20+9: 11 [1d20=2] - 2 = 9
1d20+4: 6 [1d20=2] - 2 = 4

*round 5:* just deadly aim 
1d20+9: 22 [1d20=13]
1d20+9: 28 [1d20=19]





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



*round 1:*
1d8+4: 11 [1d8=7]
1d8+4: 8 [1d8=4]
1d8+4: 9 [1d8=5]

*round 2:* 
1d8+4: 11 [1d8=7]
1d8+4: 7 [1d8=3]

*round 3:* N/A

*round 4: *No point.

*round 5:*
1d8+4: 11 [1d8=7]
1d8+4: 11 [1d8=7]

Rolls:



((okay then rest is up to you guys))


----------



## kluang (Aug 24, 2013)

With his sword on hand Zozaria moves forward

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+1:
8,+1
Total:9

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Round 1
 Zozaria cast Hydraulic Push with Spell Combat 

Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6-2
Total:16

 Round 2

Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22

 Round 3

Roll(1d20)+6:
1,+6
Total:7

 Round 4

Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Round 5

Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d10)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

Roll(1d10)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d10)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d10)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d10)+3:
5,+3
Total:8


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2013)

Duncan goes to the front line, "Yer hot but Kaylee's hotter!"

Init: 1d20+5
20+5 = 25 

HP: 70
AC: 15
F: 8
R: 6
W: 4

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1:*

Spellstrike, Spectral Hand (1d4+0 3+0 = 3 HP lost to spectral hand)  AC of 22 (+8 size, +4 natural armor), 

1d20+5
11+5 = 16

1d6+5
5+5 = 10

*Round 2*

Arcane accuracy (4/5), Spell combat (using spectral hand instead of his own), Frigid Touch, 

Using his spectral hand he will cast Frigid touch.

Spectral hand frigid touch (assuming this goes for his touch AC)

1d20+8 
16+8 = 24 (4+4+2 -2) - I'm hoping I did that right Int mod + arcane accuracy + 2 that spectral hand gets from touch atks, -2 for spell combat. Let me know if that's ok as I might use this strategy in the future)

Dmg
4d6+0
4,5,2,3+0 = 14

Scim atk:

1d20+11
12+11 = 23

Dmg

1d6+5
2+5 = 7

*Round 3* (not sure if the spectral hand is still around - will assume not)

Spell recall (2/5) (frigid touch), Spellstrike, Frigid Touch

1d20+9
20+9 = 29 ( immune to criticals...)

Frigid Dmg
4d6+0
1,2,2,4+0 = 9

Scim dmg
1d6+5
3+5 = 8

*Round 4*

Spell strike, Frostbite,

1d20+9
10+9 = 19

Frostbite dmg
1d6+4
3+4 = 7

Scim dmg
1d6+5
3+5 = 8

*Round 5*

Spell recall (1/5) (frost bite), Spellstrike, Frostbite.

1d20+9
15+9 = 24

Frostbite dmg
1d6+4
4+4 = 8

Scim dmg:
1d6+5
5+5 = 10


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 24, 2013)

Hayao's eyes narrow behind his glasses as he clicks his katana from its saya with his thumb, drawing in an instant and rushing forward toward their opponent with lithe steps, a polite declaration of his intent to slay the beast on his lips.  "I hope you are fully aware that you are now the target of my challenge.  Fight with honor."

*Initiative: *1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Challenging *the big bad, and using *Resolve *and other passive abilities as the situations present themselves (can't really say when to use them, depends on what the elemental does)

*Attack Rolls
*1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)
1d20+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)

*Damage Rolls
*1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [5,2] = (7)
1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8+2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)

*Crit Confirmations
*1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19)
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2013)

Initiative:
1d20+1
5+1 = 6

*Round 1*:
Moves closer to the elemental. Ready action. Once the elemental is 20ft away from Ricket, he'll casts obscuring mist.

*Round 2: *
Drink the enlarge person potion. Get closer to the elemental's last position without provoking attacks of opportunity and stepping out of the obscuring mist.

(Enlarge Person, +2 str, -2 dex, -1 base attack, -1 ac, weapon size +1 category, reach 10ft, space 10ft.
Results: 22 str, 10 dex, melee atk +8, ac 17, 2d6+6 dmg)

*Round 3-5: *
Sunder Armor and attack the elemental, hopefully from the flanks. 


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




R3
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

R4
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

R5
1d20+8
15+8 = 23






*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




r3
2d6+6
5,4+6 = 15

r4
2d6+6
4,4+6 = 14

r5
2d6+6
5,1+6 = 12


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2013)

Again, Drell can't really hurt the fire elemental, so he takes a more supporting role. He tosses his second *Enlarge Person* to Dee.

*Initiative*
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)

HP: 49
AC: 15 
F(+4) R (+6) W(+4)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*

*Mage Armor* on *Hayao*, then *shift* back and away from the giant fire elemental.

*Round 2*

*Glitterdust*

*Rounds 3-5*

Hang back, offer *Cure Light Wounds* extract to anyone who might need one.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 25, 2013)

Kaylee will stand back and protect the fire child.

Init:
1d20+1 → [1,1] = (2)

HP: 52
AC: 13

Fort: +4
Reflex: +2
Will: +7

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Kaylee will summon a small   Having the elemental race forward and use drench.

Water Elem:
Init:
1d20 → [12] = (12)


Round 2-5:
With not much else to do at the moment Kaylee pulls out her sling and uses her liquid frost ammo.

Attack:
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d20+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10)


Damage:
1d4 → [3] = (3)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [2] = (2)
1d4 → [1] = (1)

Frost Damage:
Not sure what to use for this...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 25, 2013)

“Well, I guess he has a fiery personality.” Yuki will pull out the nunchaku, charging forward hoping not to get burned again.

Initiative
Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+5:
2,+5
Total:7
Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18
Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+5:
1,+5
Total:6
Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25
Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 25, 2013)

"Fucking dammit, more elementals!"

Initiative
1d20+7
3+4=7


*Spoiler*: __ 



R1: Taking care not to get distracted by Dee's enlarged presence, Troyce will begin shouting some inspiring freestyle poetry to his teammates *(Inspire Courage*)

R2, 3, 4, 5: Figuring his whip won't have much effect of the giant thinking fire, he will instead try to help the others as best he can with their attacks indiscriminately (while still freestyling).

*Aid Attack*
1d20+9
20+9=29

1d20+9
5+9=14

1d20+9
8+9=17

1d20+9
3+9=12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2013)

*Round 1:
*Duncan summons his spectral hand and charges into battle along side Hayao before the creature has a chance to realize battle is joined.  Duncan hits a solid wound however the insubstantial fire doesn't seem as hurt as he thinks it ought to be.  Hayao is less lucky and misses with his strike.

The strange creature lets out a complicated series of fire-like sounds, they have a strange, almost rhythmic quality to them. 
*Spoiler*: _DC 16 spellcraft_ 



Identifies this as a "taunt" spell.


  It otherwise maintains an aggressive stance but doesn't advance on the elemental.

The elemental looks at the creature with a rage and charges it, ignoring the presence of Duncan and Hayao who take the opportunity to strike at it as it passes (Duncan hits, Hayao misses).  The elemental slams the creature with a brutal blow (Creature -10HP) which hisses angrily in response.

Ulysesn fires a barrage of bolts at the flaming figure however only one connects for a slight wound.  Drell spells up Hayao's defenses and teleports safely away from the large, dangerous creature.

Yuki charges in but to her surprise the giant elemental spins on her advance and swipes a fist of fire into her (Yuki: -13hp).  Her attack fails to connect to the surprisingly agile creature.  Zozaria tries a similar tactic to much the same end taking a massive strike from the creature in exchange for a missed blow (Zozaria: -11hp).  Zozaria summons a blast of water hoping to force back the elemental however it boils away against the tremendous heat of the fire.

Troyce beings improvising inspiring rhymes about dancing with fire as Ricket summons a mist to cover his advance.  Kaylee begins the long incantation to summon forth a water elemental to try and quench the fire.

*Round 2:
*Duncan advances again while summoning his frigid magics, as the hand touches the elemental a chunk of the fire dies out for a moment and it lets out a groan, the flames quickly recover but it seems weakened by the attack.  Hayao charges in and lands a solid strike with his katana however there's a disappointing lack of something to byte into.

The creature flails out with its whip-like tendrils of fire, it hits readily enough but it doesn't seem to really hurt the elemental with the light blows.  The elemental swings two massive fists of fire at the creature in response however the smaller flaming being manages to dodge aside.

Ulysesn fires another barrage of bolts, again hitting once while Drell summons a power of glittery dust at the elemental, it starts flailing wildly apparently blinded by the glow ((hehe, being blind utterly tanks this thing's AC)).

Yuki swings her nunchaku striking a glancing blow against the fire-giant as Zozaria swings his black blade drawing a line through the flames.  Troyce cracks his whip hoping to distract the creature and give others a better opening to strike.  Ricket drinks his potion and grows to the size of an ogre, though still dwarfed by the elemental.

Kaylee finishes summoning her elemental and loads a sling bullet, it crashes into the fire with a small explosion of frost.  Her elemental summons a blast of water hoping to drive back the larger flaming creature to it's home however it fails to overcome the much larger fire.

*Round 3*:
Duncan again summons a frigid touch and again the flames die down in response, this time he is ready and follows up with a quick slice to the ash-like core of the creature, slicing it in half.  The form of the fire giant shudders and flickers for a moment then it vanishes in a brilliant flash of energy.

The fire creature is still on edge and looking off in the distance the group can see a number of other giant fire creatures happily laying waste to the city.  None of them seem to notice the party yet but perhaps they best be quick in their flight.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 25, 2013)

"Thank you for your help."  Kaylee bows to the water elemental, dismissing it.  "We need to get out of here fast."  The druid walks slowly near the fire child then past toward the exit of the town, the entire time she is signalling toward the being to follow her.  If it doesn't follow Kaylee will stop and wait for someone else to help, if it does she will continue walking.  "We can heal as we walk, right?"  She keeps looking at the fire child and glancing at those that need healing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2013)

> The fire creature is still on edge and looking off in the distance the group can see a number of other giant fire creatures happily laying waste to the city.  None of them seem to notice the party yet but perhaps they best be quick in their flight.


Ulysesn reloads his crossbow
"Drell how many more of those glows do you have, I think that helped a lot if we bump into another we should lead with that."
Ulysesn looks at the huge fire elementals 9 as far as he can see at varying distances away from each other, some closer some farther
"We could pick them off one at a time we might be able to kill them all they aren't that tough in prospect."


He then looks up where the fires appear to be coming from and then the ground looking for something in particular and then the town
"Though if a bigger one than those came we could be in trouble, I don't think these things destroyed a town. No far too weak."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 25, 2013)

Duncan sheathes his sword delighted by his contribution to the fight, but for once understanding that it wouldn't have been possible without the help of others.

"Look like that elemental learned how te chill out! Cheers guys. It's funny just how well we work when it comes te fightin eh?" Duncan looks off to the village, "Why would they do this? Do any of you know why they would just lay waste to a place like this?"

"At any rate, we best get a move on, One of these things are alright, but a whole bunch of them an I think we'll be toast."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2013)

"Yes, I believe moving on would be the best choice of action," Drell says. "Unfortunately, I did not prepare more than one blinding spell for the day. A shame - it did seem to be quite effective." He glances back at the village, watching the fire elementals curiously. "It certainly is strange, but we have little time to waste. We should retreat to a safe location."


----------



## kluang (Aug 25, 2013)

"Erggggh..... That hurts, a lot."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Yes, I believe moving on would be the best choice of action," Drell says. "Unfortunately, I did not prepare more than one blinding spell for the day. A shame - it did seem to be quite effective." He glances back at the village, watching the fire elementals curiously. "It certainly is strange, but we have little time to waste. We should retreat to a safe location."



"A shame, we might have been able to put a real dent in them if you did. Well it looks like retreating is the best option in that case.
Certainly not as bad as a dragon, but I don't like this for other reasons..."
Ulysesn looks at the firechild
"I really wonder where Makenna is in all this."


kluang said:


> "Erggggh..... That hurts, a lot."


"That is a rather nasty burn, let me take a look at it. Sorry I'm not experienced with healing and burns even less so, but I'll see if I can ease the pain."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2013)

Kuno said:


> "Thank you for your help."  Kaylee bows to the water elemental, dismissing it.  "We need to get out of here fast."  The druid walks slowly near the fire child then past toward the exit of the town, the entire time she is signalling toward the being to follow her.  If it doesn't follow Kaylee will stop and wait for someone else to help, if it does she will continue walking.  "We can heal as we walk, right?"  She keeps looking at the fire child and glancing at those that need healing.



The creature seems nervous and keeps glancing at the distant elementals but hesitantly follows Kaylee for now.


----------



## kluang (Aug 26, 2013)

"Thanks Ulysesn. Now what this dream tell us? Any ideas?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

Tassara will heal any of the wounded and help guide the child out of the dream.

Channel
2d10=15, 2d10=13, 2d10=11


----------



## kluang (Aug 26, 2013)

"You're a life saver Tassara."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2013)

"Like you felt it as bad as I did.  At least you didn't get a good third of your clothing burned off." Yuki snorts at Zozaria, stretching her body around as she walks.  "Thanks Tassara.  Maybe this was a family get-together with _that_ side of the family."  she laughs, following Kaylee and the child.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

"Do you need any more? I still have healing left. Do you think we might find something else in the way?" Tassara asks the others while moving along with Kaylee.


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2013)

"I'd save a few for the next fireballs. Until we are out of this city it ain't safe to spend all your spells," Ricket comments while following them as rear guard.

spellcraft:
1d20+8
9+8 = 17

"It seems the child is a little reluctant to leave the elementals alone. It even taunted to fire elemental to attack itself instead of us."


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 26, 2013)

"Why are they even here?" Troyce asks outloud. "And where are they coming from?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2013)

The group slowly makes their through the outskirts of the town and into the surrounding area.  The sprinkling of fire gets more intense for a while but eventually they move outside of the area it encompasses.

Even at some distance they can see the huge elementals wading through the city with occasional streaks of fire giving birth to more.

After the better part of an hour the glow from the clouds suddenly diminishes.  Looking back they see a column of fire descend into the city followed by a massive blinding explosion.  A hot wind blows across the party even at the distance they're at.

When the spots fade from your eyes the city is simply gone.  The earth driven flat and scorched black without trace of any settlement.

Moments later the mists rise up and again the party finds themselves back at the clearing.  Again the mist has pushed back revealing a patch of ground of black glass.  In the center is a cradle, forged of the same black glass, covered in black "flames."

Makenna is back with the party in the clearing, she sits off to one side grasping her knees tightly to her chest rocking with her eyes pressed tightly closed.  She looks normal, though there is almost a glow about her.

((And the "creature" is gone in case there was any question))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group slowly makes their through the outskirts of the town and into the surrounding area.  The sprinkling of fire gets more intense for a while but eventually they move outside of the area it encompasses.
> 
> Even at some distance they can see the huge elementals wading through the city with occasional streaks of fire giving birth to more.
> 
> ...


"Like I thought..."
Ulysesn looks at Makenna
"Makenna..."
He then goes to knee level in front of her and attempts a hug on her
"That must have been horrible to experience. You shouldn't be afraid now you have friends."


----------



## kluang (Aug 26, 2013)

"Her dream?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Like I thought..."
> Ulysesn looks at Makenna
> "Makenna..."
> He then goes to knee level in front of her and attempts a hug on her
> "That must have been horrible to experience. You shouldn't be afraid now you have friends."


Makenna scrambles away visibly shaking.  She looks up, tears running from her eyes and speaks with a hesitant voice, "I remember running, trying to hide, but everything I touch burned."  She raises one hand looking at it as if half expecting it to be aflame.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 26, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna scrambles away visibly shaking.  She looks up, tears running from her eyes and speaks with a hesitant voice, "I remember running, trying to hide, but everything I touch burned."  She raises one hand looking at it as if half expecting it to be aflame.


Ulysesn stands up
"A flame doesn't have to burn Makenna even if it gives light, if you calmed down I don't think it would have burned that much at your touch. Besides you aren't that one that caused harm you are our friend after all. Sweet,gentle Makenna."
Ulysesn has his hand out as if offering to help her up now
"After all, I wouldn't mind that much even if your touch burned. Would you never touch anything again even another with their permission? Would you never hug your father again?"
Ulysesn looks at the party and then back to Makenna
"It's not just me here. If you are afraid you will burn anything you touch they can help."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 26, 2013)

Yuki smiles, "You didn't burn me." It slowly cracks into a grin, "I'd still be friends with you, probably even surprise you with hugs.  Even if you tried to punch my lights out everytime.  Just means you've got a warm heart."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 26, 2013)

Duncan flops down and spreads his legs fanning under his kilt. "Fuck sake, that was hot!"

"So, I'm confused, maybe ye don't want te talk about it, lass and if ye don't that's fine, but why did those elementals destroy that town?"

"An don't worry about bein a bit different lass. I can make my pubes grow, have multiple images of myself, and make my hand either frosty, acidy or shocky. Ye think ye can tap inte that power? Might be useful ye know."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 26, 2013)

"Do you not remember much else?"  Kaylee sets her pack down and shows her animals some affection.  "So does this mean you are something other than human?"  Frowning she bends down and scratches Brox behind the ears.  "It doesn't change anything though.  You are one of us Makenna.  Just might be really useful to protect yourself with."  

Kaylee then looks at Yuki and rolls her eyes.  "Warm heart?  Really?"  She then laughs and casts Mend on Yuki's clothes.  "Hopefully that will fix it."

Moving toward the woman Kaylee sits near her and offers her a ration.  "Everyone is facing demons here.  Don't worry, if you want to talk we are here, if not..."  She shrugs.  "Like Duncan said no need.  The decision is up to you."  Kaylee will ready her stuff for bed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 26, 2013)

Hayao finally sheaths his sword, settling in as the situation finally settles down.  Removing his glasses, he sits down, breaths out once, and begins to write a detailed report to return to the Order regarding the actual nature of the attack.  The elf was nothing if not thorough.


----------



## kluang (Aug 27, 2013)

"So she turns into an elemental. Any ideas why or how?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2013)

"Thanks Kaylee.  Really needed that." She laughs, hugging the druid then bounding over to the samurai.  She puts an arm on either of his shoulders looking at what he writes, "So whatcha doin Hay?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2013)

"Guess it was a good decision to leave the city instead of staying and trying to search," Ricket looks at the statue of black flames.

He'll set up camp. "Unless you guys want to go for another round of the dream right away."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2013)

He pauses.  The letter is written in spartan Elven calligraphy, though it isn't without a bit of flourish here and there.  For a very long moment he waits, and then shifts his shoulders, putting the monk's weight upon him off balance.  Then he finishes writing out the last few portions of the letter.  "A report for my Order on the true nature of the events surrounding that town.  The previous investigation was inconclusive.  It's my duty to document this while it's still fresh in my mind for our archives." he states simply.  He reads the letter over once more, and then nods to himself.  "If you'll excuse me."  He closes his eyes.  "Tetsuo," he murmurs quietly, beginning his spell, *Dream*.

The elf's body stiffens, then relaxes completely, and he enters a sort of trance, unaware of the activity around him.  Once he enters the dream of his intended recipient, he recites the information clearly and concisely.  Namely, that the incident was caused by the appearance of colossal fire elementals.  "I'm still trying to ascertain the nature of what sparked this, but at the moment it revolves around the awakening of a young woman's ability to manipulate fire, I've deduced thus far.  Once I can isolate whether or not the act was malicious or accidental on her part, I will either slay, or attempt to mentor her, as needed.  My search for the young lord has also been inconclusive thus far, on another note.  I hope the Order still remains relatively stable.  

And please give Kyoko my regards.  I will make the trip back so soon as I am able, keep her safe until then."

And with his message delivered to Tetsuo via dream, he then is drawn out of the trance, rubbing the base of his neck gingerly with the palm of his hand.  "That always leaves me with a headache..."


----------



## kluang (Aug 27, 2013)

"Time to hit the sack."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stands up
> "A flame doesn't have to burn Makenna even if it gives light, if you calmed down I don't think it would have burned that much at your touch. Besides you aren't that one that caused harm you are our friend after all. Sweet,gentle Makenna."
> Ulysesn has his hand out as if offering to help her up now
> "After all, I wouldn't mind that much even if your touch burned. Would you never touch anything again even another with their permission? Would you never hug your father again?"
> ...


Makenna raises a shaky hand to take the offered grip and pulls herself up.  She feels normal enough if obviously still unsteady.  "I guess so," she pauses, shivering violently.  "Besides it was only a dream right?"  She gives a forced smile.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smiles, "You didn't burn me." It slowly cracks into a grin, "I'd still be friends with you, probably even surprise you with hugs.  Even if you tried to punch my lights out everytime.  Just means you've got a warm heart."


She gives Yuki a grin, "careful, you might end up with your clothes burned off again, people will start to talk!"



Vergil said:


> Duncan flops down and spreads his legs fanning under his kilt. "Fuck sake, that was hot!"
> 
> "So, I'm confused, maybe ye don't want te talk about it, lass and if ye don't that's fine, but why did those elementals destroy that town?"


She hesitates, "it's fuzzy, I don't really remember everything that happened clearly.  Just everything burning and running and trying to hide from those things.  I remember having that dream before though, when I was little over and over.  Eventually, well eventually it was easier to just not dream."



Vergil said:


> "An don't worry about bein a bit different lass. I can make my pubes grow, have multiple images of myself, and make my hand either frosty, acidy or shocky. Ye think ye can tap inte that power? Might be useful ye know."


"I don't know, I feel different but I don't know how much of that is just shock."



Kuno said:


> "Do you not remember much else?"  Kaylee sets her  pack down and shows her animals some affection.  "So does this mean you  are something other than human?"  Frowning she bends down and scratches  Brox behind the ears.  "It doesn't change anything though.  You are one  of us Makenna.  Just might be really useful to protect yourself with."
> 
> Kaylee then looks at Yuki and rolls her eyes.  "Warm heart?  Really?"   She then laughs and casts Mend on Yuki's clothes.  "Hopefully that will  fix it."
> 
> Moving toward the woman Kaylee sits near her and offers her a ration.   "Everyone is facing demons here.  Don't worry, if you want to talk we  are here, if not..."  She shrugs.  "Like Duncan said no need.  The  decision is up to you."  Kaylee will ready her stuff for bed.


"Not human?"  Her voice shakes again and she looks down at herself, "if I'm not human what am I?"  She grips herself in a hug and shivers again.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2013)

"Well we don't know that yer not. Maybe yer half human half elemental. Maybe all it is, is a dream and yer totally human, or maybe yer all elemental.  We don't know. Fact is, it doesn't matter, not te us. Here, do you mind if I try somethin'?"

Duncan gently takes Makenna's hand.

Spellcraft
1d20+18
14+18 = 32


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Not human?"  Her voice shakes again and she looks down at herself, "if I'm not human what am I?"  She grips herself in a hug and shivers again.



"Well, if I remember correctly your name is Makena. Daughter to Alec, a waitress, and part of this misfit party here. Need me to list more things to define yourself?" Ricket says in a calm voice.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

"In this we can agree. You are still Alec's Makenna and our friend. You just happen to have more things now." Tassara put an arm around her for support.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Not human?"  Her voice shakes again and she looks down at herself, "if I'm not human what am I?"  She grips herself in a hug and shivers again.



"The sunny fire child Makenna.
It only matters in that you know where you are from, but it certainly doesn't effect who you actually are. I'd probably be about the same if I was fully human myself."
Ulysesn messes with his ears some making them jump around like a spring board with his hands.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2013)

Makenna smiles, "thank you everyone, I suppose I'll just have to see how things go."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles, "thank you everyone, I suppose I'll just have to see how things go."



"It's a pleasure. Now if you don't mind... I need to sleep now."
Ulysesn starts making himself comfortable
"I certainly feel like I've changed some since I met up with you guys."
He then relaxes and goes to sleep.
((ready to move on, presume I do meditation))


----------



## Crossbow (Aug 27, 2013)

"Well then" Troyce says, still a bit shaken from the city destruction. "Are going to keep up are little 'one dream a day' routine? Because we've been here for a good week or so and I don't feel much closer to meeting Malcabeth."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2013)

“Y’know you need to chill out.  Nah, somebody needs to set you alight.  So much work with you.  You never give yourself time to play.  I bet I could get you to relax Hay.” She sits infront the samurai, grin crawling across her face, looking at him.  “Need to get your man-dress from being too tight.  Probably most of the reason for the headache.” She has a mischievous look in her eye.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2013)

"_Man dress?_  This is called a _kimono_, Yuki."  He shakes his head, steadying himself by pressing his hand to his forehead.  "I suspect it has _something _to do with casting a dream based spell in the Realm of Dreams.  It's not always this much of a bother."  The elf watches her, crossing his arms in front of him.  "I should be retiring right now, but that last dream did not seem to span the full duration others were liable to.  I can entertain your antics...this _once_.  But it must be hasty; we should all be retiring soon."  He lowers his voice.  "And keep your voice down, others are resting as we speak."  Hayao puts his glasses back on, blinking once tentatively, then trains his gaze on the monk in front of him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan gently takes Makenna's hand.
> 
> Spellcraft
> 1d20+18
> 14+18 = 32



((I think there's a glitch on your character sheet, I think you've only got 4 ranks in spellcraft not 14, you can't have more ranks in a skill than you have levels))

Physically she seems like a normal enough human, at least from a casual examination.  Any signs of being the creature (if indeed she ever was) have vanished.

Still she seems to have a sort of glow about her, your training tells you that this comes from some sort of magic sleeping in her blood, you're not familiar with what specific bloodline this might be though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2013)

"Say Makena," Ricket looks over to Duncan, "imitate this spell, Dancing lights!" He cast the spell without much thought behind it, as if it was as natural as breathing. "Don't look at me so dumb and with doubts. And don't ask the how. Close your eyes, think of the dancing lights and follow your gut feeling."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Say Makena," Ricket looks over to Duncan, "imitate this spell, Dancing lights!" He cast the spell without much thought behind it, as if it was as natural as breathing. "Don't look at me so dumb and with doubts. And don't ask the how. Close your eyes, think of the dancing lights and follow your gut feeling."



Makenna does her best to imitate Ricket's incantation however there's no effect from her attempt.

((I'll go ahead and say anyone with ranks in spellcraft will be able to tell that there's no associated build-up of energy with the attempt))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 27, 2013)

Turning toward *Troyce*, Kaylee sighs.  "It might be fine you, Yuki, Ricket, and the like but some of us must rest to regain our spells.  Personally I don't want to be put someplace where I might need a spell and not have it."  She lays down, curling up with her animals.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2013)

Hayao glances over Yuki's shoulder as he cranes his neck slightly.  "There wasn't any real manifestation of magical energy, there.  What's your intention, Ricket?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna does her best to imitate Ricket's incantation however there's no effect from her attempt.
> 
> ((I'll go ahead and say anyone with ranks in spellcraft will be able to tell that there's no associated build-up of energy with the attempt))



"Hmm.... guess not. Any of our mages capable of casting fire spells? I ain't go not talent in that department. I thought maybe you could imitate the magic, but I guess it ain't quiet the right gut feeling.

Drell, you got any fire spells in your arsenal?" Ricket is looking for solutions.

"Or Makena, you could just aim it at the empty space and making the air hot until it burns. Though if you don't feel like it, you can just leave it alone. Still best to try it out in a controlled environment rather then be surprised and shocked later on. "

Adressing Hayao, "well, I figure she may have some innate magic inside her. Might as well let her experiment while we are awake and have multiple magicians here. That way she has a few mentors who are able to try and stop any unexpected accidents from happening. And it is better that way for all of us. Let her do this now while we are awake and safe from any external harm."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 27, 2013)

Yuki stretches her arms towards the distracted elf, she giggles evilly as she attempts to tickle him.  

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19
(Tell me if I need initiative)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2013)

Hayao's eyes widen, and he attempts to scramble away from the tickler.  "Y-yuki, stop this at once!"  He swats and bats at her tickling as she manages to get pokes and prods in at every turn, and he eventually either gets behind Shogo, or grabs her wrists.  Staring her down with a cooly exchanged gaze, he replies with more than a bit of energy to his voice.  "You cannot touch another individual so freely!  You would be branded a _geisha _in the kingdom I come from for such acts.  If you seek to have me invest myself more emotionally in ordeals, this most certainly is not the correct course of action!  I could be asked to commit seppuku if such an ordeal were to reach my kingdom."  Hayao calms down visibly a bit, and sighs.  The samurai bows to all those gathered.  "Please excuse my momentary outburst.  It was not my intention to disturb you all.  Good night."  And then he gets his bedroll out and goes to sleep.

((Ready to move on!))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2013)

Tassara will sing a lullaby for everyone before heading to sleep. 












_The world out there -
The heavens all - to sleep,
And I am here,
A watch with you to keep.

Sleep on... sleep on... sleep deep and sleep strong
Sleep on... sleep on... the road of life is long
I whisper a prayer, may your path be clear...
Sleep on...

May you be wise,
In answer to your call,
May you still rise,
If ever you should fall.

Sleep on... sleep on... sleep deep and sleep strong
Sleep on... sleep on... the road of life is long
I whisper a prayer, may your path be clear...
Sleep on... sleep on... sleep on~_


((ready to move))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 28, 2013)

"But we aren't in your kingdom now are we Hay?" she watches the samurai get out his bedroll, "That's exactly what I wanted to see.  Y'know... you're kinda cute when you're frustrated, but don't take that to heart mister _prince_.  You're never away from being mister cold." her grin fades into a smug smirk as she talks to the samurai, whether he listens or not.

"I'll take first watch then." she stands up to keep watch for part of the night.  

(Ready now.  )


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hayao grumbles something or another about being a vassal and not a prince, and his namesake obviating the need to point out he's cold as he turns in his bedroll.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "Or Makena, you could just aim it at the empty space and making the air hot until it burns. Though if you don't feel like it, you can just leave it alone. Still best to try it out in a controlled environment rather then be surprised and shocked later on. "



Makenna shrugs and tries focusing on an empty part of the clearing but there's no visible effect from the attempt.

((Going to move things along, if people need to bring anything up they can))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2013)

The party rests and the night passes without any incident.

XP gains:

Ulysesn Rens'hk 1900
Duncan McAlistar 1200
Sister Tassara 1200
Drell D'Harron 1400
Kaylee 1950
Zozaria Zanarkand 900
Troyce DePrivo 1000
Hayao Blizzard-born 1200
Kiyro Everett 700
Ricket 2900
Yuki 1900
Dee 1300


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2013)

After resting, Ricket wakes up and cleans up his camp. He does his morning meditation and exercise.

K. arcana:
1d20+9
13+9 = 22

He'll try to think of why Makena is not showing any sort of magical channeling when trying to cast magic.

After that he'll eat breakfast and is ready to head for the mist.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 28, 2013)

Waking up the next morning, Kaylee goes about her morning habits, meditates, then sits and talks with Brox and Talon until the others are ready to head into the mist.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2013)

Makenna rises early and starts some breakfast.  Once it starts cooking she begins a calm dance.  It starts slow, with wide movements, a warm-up and stretching routine.  After a few moments it speeds up, becoming more punctuated but also more contained.

She draws her short sword during the routine and begins adding occasional swings, they're clearly afterthoughts and have little force behind them but the strikes through the air show surprising precision cutting across the same spot from different angles time and time again.

After a few minutes she slows to a stop and goes back to finishing breakfast.



Muk said:


> K. arcana:
> 1d20+9
> 13+9 = 22
> 
> He'll try to think of why Makena is not showing any sort of magical channeling when trying to cast magic.


As likely as not she simply needs time and practice to learn to channel the energy in her blood.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna rises early and starts some breakfast.  Once it starts cooking she begins a calm dance.  It starts slow, with wide movements, a warm-up and stretching routine.  After a few moments it speeds up, becoming more punctuated but also more contained.
> 
> She draws her short sword during the routine and begins adding occasional swings, they're clearly afterthoughts and have little force behind them but the strikes through the air show surprising precision cutting across the same spot from different angles time and time again.
> 
> ...



After praying and having breakfast, Tassara watches Makenna doing her dancing and claps when she finishes.

"That was so nice, Makenna" she smiles at the woman "It looks to me that this experience has given you a little push on your abilities"

Kathy comes and purrs against Tassara's leg. _"Mine, mine...."_ she looks at Makenna and rubs against her too _"Mine"_.  She keeps her distance from Kaylee, specially for Bronx.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 28, 2013)

Along with Tassara, Kaylee also claps when Makenna was done.  "Simply wonderful.  Maybe I will have you teach me how to be so graceful."  Kaylee smiles at her and watches the big cat, Brox notices and curls closer to her.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 28, 2013)

Duncan wakes up and prepares his spells.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Magus spells:*

*0th*
Read Magic
Detect Magic
Dancing Lights
Acid Splash

*1st*
Shocking Grasp
Grease
True Strike
Vanish

*2nd*
Frigid Touch
Mirror Image

*Witch*

*0th*
Touch of Fatigue
Detect Poison
Guidance
Resistance

*1st*
Frostbite
Mage Armor
Command
Ear Piercing Scream

*2nd*
Unnatural Lust
Suggestion
Spectral Hand

*Hexes*
Slumber
Evil Eye
Prehensile Hair
Healing

*Magus arcana:*
Arcane accuracy
Spell recall

*Other*
Resistance Roc-ker!




"Mornin everyone!" Duncan says happily, still happy about the battle from the last dream, "Hey Kaylee, how ya doin today?"

((Ready when you are))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 28, 2013)

"Just fine Duncan, and you?"  Kaylee smiles up at him, her cheeks turning slightly red.  

"Back off."  Brox turns and growls toward him.

"Brox!"  

"What?"

"That wasn't nice."

"He trouble."  The wolverine huffs then lays back down, watching the Magus carefully.

"Sorry..."  Kaylee chuckles and runs her hand down the animal's back.

((Ready))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 28, 2013)

Pericles swoops down and looks at Brox, "It your master who trouble. She cause big division in group later on."

"I love animals as much as the next guy but can I just say hi without Shakespearean level drama goin on?" Duncan says

Pericles hoots, pecks Duncan's ear and then flies off into a tree. 

"So eh...you know...if ye wanna take a bath at any time an ye want me te stand watch then...uh....let me know aye...?" Duncan says with a knowing smile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2013)

Ulysesn wakes up to the smell of breakfest and sees Makenna dancing with her shortblade
"Wow you've gotten pretty good,doubt I could even take you on directly now." Ulysesn says with a proud face
He then meditates for 1 hour to prepare his spells
Spells for the day

*Spoiler*: __ 








"I feel so much stronger now. Wonder if it's because of you guys."

((ready))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hayao wakes up from a lukewarm sleep, combing his hair, donning his armor, inspecting his sword, making sure Shogo was fine, eating breakfast, and then meditating for a bit.

He blinks in surprise as he notices Makenna, but communicates nothing beyond a raised eyebrow.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2013)

Tassara's spell list for the day.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Cleric

0lvl
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


1lvl
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection from Evil
Protection from Evil
Summon Monster


2lvl
Spiritual Weapon
Spiritual Weapon
Resist Energy
Aling Weapon Good
Silence



Druid


0lvl
Orisons
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction

1lvl
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Produce Flame
Obscuring Mist


2lvl
Cat's Grace
Bull's Strength
Bull's Strenght




"Alright, I think I'm ready to move on when you like"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2013)

Drell awakes, studying his spellbook in silence as usual. The only disruption to his morning routine is a number of brief glances at Makenna, followed by him scribbling into his notebook. Anyone who gets nosy gets an withering look and the knowledge that the notes are written in Goblin.

*Spells and Extracts for the Day*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th level
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Ghost Sound

1st Level
Grease
Mage Armor
Color Spray (x2)
Silent Image (x2)

Enlarge Person (x3)
Cure Light Wounds (x2)

2nd Level
Glitterdust (x2)
Web
Invisibility 

Fox's Cunning (x2)




((Ready to move on))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2013)

The group once again steps into the mist, after a moment the mist fades however this time it doesn't completely disappear.  The group finds themselves in the most alien environment seen so far.

The group finds themselves on a platform suspended in a vast dark void.  Paths arc down from each side of the platform twisting off into the darkness.

Far below the platform there are four spots of light some distance away.  At each spot you can see a group of children huddling around whatever the source of light is.

In the center of the platform is a large alter dressed in silver,  midnight blue, and light grey.  Two plain-looking silver lamps sit atop  the alter providing light for the area.

A large book sits atop the alter, with a blue cloth bound wooden cover, silver lettering marks the tome as "Tranquility."  To its right is a worn silver mark stamped in the fashion of Ytali.  To the book's left is a small brass horn, the type that might be carried by a town's guard.  Laid across the alter behind the other items is a masterfully crafted halberd, haft wrapped in dark blue cloth.


*Spoiler*: _People with low-light vision_ 




Distantly above the area is a narrow platform.  You can just barely make out shadowy forms moving around on it across various points, it's too dark to make any amount of detail out about them though.





*Spoiler*: _Int or Knowledge: Religion DC 5_ 




Will identify the alter as an alter to the Coddler.  This also detectes the presence of a sanctified aura across the platform.





*Spoiler*: _Int or Knowledge: Religion DC 10_ 




Identifies the book "Tranquility" as the Coddler's canon text.  This particular copy is on the finer side craftsmanship-wise but is otherwise unremarkable at a glance.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




You feel a very real holy presence here, and the presence of something much darker in the blackness below.  The children below are in danger, and must be rescued before the darkness claims them.

You have the gut feeling that you will be permitted to take one of the items from the alter for a time, if you so choose to do so.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




This place feels somehow different than the other places the group has visited.  Less of a "dream," it feels kind of like a battlefield with soldiers ready to charge.





*Spoiler*: _Map_ 






The group is in the central platform which is also the high point of the spiral.

The purple ring is the ring above the group's head that can barely be seen (for those that can see it).

There's a general drop of about 5' per 20' traveled, so it's a little steep for walking but not so much as it will cause problems.  That makes for a healthy drop at the intersections if you're looking to use that route.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2013)

"There is a platform above us with something up there... Where are we? 
There is no way this can be a mortal plane or any place I have heard of."


----------



## kluang (Aug 28, 2013)

Zozaria looks around the new area. He looks at the narrow platform above them and then to the altar and word "Tranquillity. " he recognize the tome as The Coddler canon text.

"Well well this should be interesting." and he looks at Ricket and Tassara.

Zozaria spell for the day


*Spoiler*: __ 



0-Level Magus Spells (Cantrips)
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Arcane Mark
Read Magic

1st-Level Magus Spells
Mirror Strike
Chill Touch
Corrosive Touch

2nd-Level Magus Spells
Flaming Sphere


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2013)

Tassara is without words for a moment, her eyes wide at the realization this scene is hers. She makes a holy sign out of respect and grabs her silver sand close to her hearth.

Tassara looks at each item on the alter with urgency and turns to the rest of the party. 

"There's- there's something very dark and wrong down there. It will take the children. We have to save them. I feel... I feel I can take one of these items with me to help."

"This is, of course, the holy text of the Coddler. This one, a mask of Ylati where I was raised. The horn... the horn reminds me of my time in service as a city guard. The Halberd is the preferred weapon of the Coddler" she explains quickly.

"My first instinct is to get the holy text or the Halberd.... but perhaps there's something else at work here?"

Tassara will cast detect magic. If the items don't show a magic aura she will take the Holy Text of Tranquility, she's not that good of a fighter. Otherwise, she will ask for help to check the magic auras of the other items. 

spellcraft (1d20+3=10)  (( hahaha nope ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will cast detect magic. If the items don't show a magic aura she will take the Holy Text of Tranquility, she's not that good of a fighter. Otherwise, she will ask for help to check the magic auras of the other items.
> 
> spellcraft (1d20+3=10)  (( hahaha nope ))



The halberd, horn, and the alter itself all radiate very powerful magical auras ("overwhelming").  The lamps also radiate magic, though far lesser ("moderate").  Neither the book nor the coin appear to be magical.

Tassara isn't able to discern anything in specific about any of the auras.


----------



## Muk (Aug 28, 2013)

k. local:
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

k. religion
1d20+9
10+9 = 19

Does Ricket remember any event similar to this happening in Yalti?
He'll cast dancing light and send each light on a different path to follow it all the way to the children's light source.


"From the path that I am looking at, I doubt we have the time to walk to each light as a single group. We may have to split up, else we won't be able to save as many as possible," Ricket concludes from his initial observation.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> The halberd, horn, and the alter itself all radiate very powerful magical auras ("overwhelming").  The lamps also radiate magic, though far lesser ("moderate").  Neither the book nor the coin appear to be magical.
> 
> Tassara isn't able to discern anything in specific about any of the auras.



((Easy then. She takes the alter and mashes the darkness with it  ))

The cleric nods without looking back at Ricket.

 Tassara's hand move away from the text and instead she focuses on the halberd and the horn. 

"A halberd to attack or a horn to rise alarm" 

"Can someone take a look at the horn?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> Does Ricket remember any event similar to this happening in Yalti?


Not by this description.  Mass kidnappings are rare events none that Ricket has heard of describe anything that looks like this.  If it's based on a real event it's at least highly symbolic.



Muk said:


> He'll cast dancing light and send each light on a different path to follow it all the way to the children's light source.


The way is clear as far as the lights can travel (there's actually a vertical component to the map, the lights are nearly 200' below where the party is)


----------



## Vergil (Aug 28, 2013)

"4 items and 4 sets of kids. Maybe we have te give them each an item te protect them from whatever's beneath? What de ye think Tassy?"

Duncan casts dancing lights which will follow where he goes. 

"I wonder if this is like Troyce's dream in that only you can interact with the items..."

Duncan attempts to touch one of the items (the book)

(and assuming Tassy tells us about the auras)

Duncan does a spellcraft check on the items

1d20+11
8+11 = 19

1d20+11
10+11 = 21

(Don't know if you needed multiple checks or not)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan does a spellcraft check on the items
> 
> 1d20+11
> 8+11 = 19
> ...



Duncan's able to touch the book without issue, it feels like he expects it should.

Both the horn and the halberd's auras are too complicated for Duncan to read as well.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

Ricket will try to identify the magical nature of these items.

k. arcane

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+9
14+9 = 23

1d20+9
13+9 = 22

1d20+9
2+9 = 11

1d20+9
7+9 = 16




spellcraft

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+9
17+9 = 26

1d20+9
2+9 = 11

1d20+9
4+9 = 13

1d20+9
10+9 = 19




"Anyone have feather fall? The children are 200ft below us from what I can tell. It'll be a pretty long walk down for each one of them."

Since there was a shadow flying above the group, Ricket will send his dancing lights up to where the shadow was last seen and try and see if he can't figure out what is hunting the children.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2013)

"I'm sorry Ricket, I don't have that kind of spells" Tassara shakes her head "The magic on the halberd and the horn are the strongest ones. Do you discern anything else on them?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 29, 2013)

Hayao shakes his head, kneeling as he glances over the edge and squints at the children, and then looks at the items Tassara has called attention to.  Adjusting his glasses, he levels his gaze at them, then turns to Tassara.  "Perhaps you should base your decision on what suits you best, rather than the one that has the most potent effect.  My thoughts are that your heart has served you better than logic so far.  Which feels right?"

Casts* Detect Magic *if he must.

Spellcraft: 1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25)

Knoweldge Arcana: 1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)


----------



## kluang (Aug 29, 2013)

With everyone focusing on the objects below Zozaria looks up again at the shadowy platform above them. He cast Detect Magic 

Spellcraft

Roll(1d20)+10:
18,+10
Total:28

Knowledge Planes

Roll(1d10)+10:
6,+10
Total:16


----------



## Kuno (Aug 29, 2013)

"Like the last dream I do believe we need to hurry.  I don't like the feeling I am getting off of this.  It is like the dragon.  Like we are going to war."  She shivers at the thought then turns to Tassy.  "I will do whatever it is you want of me."  Kaylee then looks around while she waits.

Perception:
1d20+14 → [10,14] = (24)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 29, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ricket will try to identify the magical nature of these items.
> 
> k. arcane
> 
> ...


Ricket isn't able to identify anything with the alter, halberd, or horn.  The lamps radiate evocation and seem to be producing a holy light.  They seem to amplify the sanctified aura around the area.



Muk said:


> Since there was a shadow flying above the group, Ricket will send his dancing lights up to where the shadow was last seen and try and see if he can't figure out what is hunting the children.


Even under the light's illumination the figures seem to be cloaked in shadows.  A dozen or so small creatures pause when the light reaches them, gazing back at the group before scattering away from the light in both directions.



Hidden Nin said:


> Casts* Detect Magic *if he must.
> 
> Spellcraft: 1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25)
> 
> Knoweldge Arcana: 1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)


((Yeah, detect magic is needed for anything useful))

Both the halberd and the horn have very complex auras, layers of magic on top of each other.  The horn seems to have the strongest auras of conjuration, Hayao speculates that sounding it would summon something.  

He can't tell anything specific about the halberd magically however under careful examination he notices that it lacks the normal signs of the smith's hand on it, he doesn't think that the weapon was forged by man's hand.



kluang said:


> With everyone focusing on the objects below  Zozaria looks up again at the shadowy platform above them. He cast  Detect Magic
> 
> Spellcraft
> 
> ...


There's no sign of magic from the upper ring.



Kuno said:


> "Like the last dream I do believe we need to hurry.   I don't like the feeling I am getting off of this.  It is like the  dragon.  Like we are going to war."  She shivers at the thought then  turns to Tassy.  "I will do whatever it is you want of me."  Kaylee then  looks around while she waits.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+14 → [10,14] = (24)



The creatures are hard to see even when they happen to enter Ricket's light.  They seem to be emanating a blackness, creatures of smoke or shadow, but she thinks she catches glimpses of something more solid within from time to time.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 29, 2013)

"Well we take the stuff with the high magics to the kids. Split the group with those that can cast some sort of light spell, a long range fighter, and a short range fighter. Of course we'll have folk that overlap in these qualities but it's up te Tassy on what she fancies doin. Your dream lass."


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

"Well the creatures certainly respond to light, evident that they paused. The lamp radiates with evocation and seems to produce holy light. It is likely we can at least halt their advance with the lamp while walking through the dark corridors," Ricket is speculating.

"But in the end Tassara has to chose, also how are we going to save them? Split up or go as a single group? Those shadow black things won't wait for us to save every group each time we walk through the corridors."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 29, 2013)

"Up to you Tass.  What do ya want to do?" Yuki looks at Tassara, not knowing much because of the darkness.  "I'm literally running blind here."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2013)

Tassara closes her eyes.

"Kaylee, you say we are at war. Then..." her hand towars the horn and takes it with much respect.

_"Night Watchman, allow me to protect these children, may I call on you divine assistance"_

She waits to see if something else happens when she grabs it.

"Try taking one of the other lamps. If you cannot move it, then we must bring the children to this area, were they will be protected by the light"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 29, 2013)

"War...huh...yeah....what is it good for? Absolutely nothing...oh yeahh...." Duncan bursts out, clears his throat and holds a hand up apologetically.


----------



## kluang (Aug 29, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's no sign of magic from the upper ring.




"Strange. A room fill with a goddess sacred items and yet those creature doesn't have any magic on them." Zozaria then follows Tassara while trying to reach one of the lamps


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 29, 2013)

Hayao raises an eyebrow, and then turns to Tassara.  "The horn will more than likely summon something to our aid if you use it."  Hayao also explains what he's discovered about the halberd in comparison.  "But I urge our pushing forward incessantly, the situation here does not bode well for me either."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2013)

"Alright, we shall make haste then. This time seems sensible to split and try to get them as fast as we can. *Bring the children up here where the holy light is.* This should be the safest place"

"Kayle, Ricket, Duncan, Yuki, Drell and Dee should go to that group first. Kaylee and Yuki did a wonderful job with baby Makena. Ricket could also try the play with his lights to get them moving"


"Hayao, Zozaria, Ulysesns, Makena and Troyce with me. Makena and I will also attempt to make the children follow."

"If I see the children on danger, I'll use the horn. I still don't know what will bring or for how long so we should use it when is completely necessary. Stay on your toes... lets go"


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

Ricket ignites a torch and will spearhead the first group. "Let's hope there aren't any traps on the way to the children."

search trap:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+9
12+9 = 21

1d20+9
13+9 = 22

1d20+9
4+9 = 13

1d20+9
6+9 = 15

1d20+9
11+9 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2013)

Tassara casts *Light on Hayao's armor and on herself* as she starts making her way down.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 29, 2013)

Hayao makes his way down swiftly both hands free to react quickly, and piercing the darkness ahead of them with his* dark vision*.  "What will be your course of action if you cannot save all of them, and only a fraction?"  He eyes the horn again, thoughts going back to just what it might be able to summon.  Perhaps the halberd would have been a more suitable choice after all.


----------



## kluang (Aug 29, 2013)

Zozaria follows behind Tassar and Hayao while trying to figure out which plane this dream base itself on. 

Knowledge planes

1d20+10
4+10
14


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2013)

> "What will be your course of action if you cannot save all of them, and only a fraction?"



"I believe you just answered that question, Hayao. If I cannot save all of them, I'll everything in my power to save those I can." 

"Let's make it so to include all of them, shall we?"


She will attempt to see if the kids can hear them from that distance.  *"Hello! Children, are you alright? What are you doing over there?*" she calls to the ones she's approaching in a curious and friendly tone.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 29, 2013)

With Ricket holding a torch, Kaylee will cast light on herself.  She will then use wild shape to change herself into an owl.  For the most part she will hover over the group, keeping the light shining.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "I believe you just answered that question, Hayao. If I cannot save all of them, I'll everything in my power to save those I can."
> 
> "Let's make it so to include all of them, shall we?"
> 
> ...


Ulysesn will close his eyes and listen after this.
Trying to see if he can hear anything and focusing on that one sense
Roll(1d20)+14:
18,+14
Total:32
Perception: 32
((The site I use is down))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2013)

soulnova said:


> _"Night Watchman, allow me to protect these children, may I call on you divine assistance"_
> 
> She waits to see if something else happens when she grabs it.


There's no particular sign of response to her prayer, Tassara knows that the Coddler trusts his servants to use their own judgement though.



kluang said:


> "Strange. A room fill with a goddess sacred items  and yet those creature doesn't have any magic on them." Zozaria then  follows Tassara while trying to reach one of the lamps


Zozaria's able to pick up the lamp with no issue, it feels much like he expects a lamp would.



kluang said:


> Zozaria follows behind Tassar and Hayao while  trying to figure out which plane this dream base itself on.
> 
> Knowledge planes
> 
> ...


Zozaria isn't sure, the vast emptiness suggests the Astral plane but that is generally a gray void not the blackness that permeates most of this area.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2013)

As the groups move off the platform there's a flash of light and Zozaria feels a violent shock pass through him from the lamp (Zozaria -26HP).  When he recovers he finds that the lamp has vanished from his hands and traveled back to the alter.



soulnova said:


> She will attempt to see if the kids can hear them from that distance.  *"Hello! Children, are you alright? What are you doing over there?*" she calls to the ones she's approaching in a curious and friendly tone.



Her voice sounds odd, it takes a moment to realize that there's no echo from the shout as if the black void around them goes on forever.  A moment after her shout the children respond in kind yelling back, they're too far away to make out anything specific though.  Their voices suggest a mixture of fear and hope.


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2013)

Ricket keeps going. He sees a flash of light strike the other group. "Hmm, you guys what happened over there? Why was there lightning?" he shouts across the darkness.


----------



## kluang (Sep 3, 2013)

"Touching the lamp is a bad idea. Maybe it won't attack you if you're a follower of the Coddler.!!!!" shout Zozaria so everyone can hear.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2013)

"Then let just take the children over there" Tassara  provides Healing to Zozaria as they keep moving down.   

Channel Healing (2d10=14)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2013)

"Feels like you could get lost forever here if you weren't careful. I still have no idea what this is."
Ulysesn keeps an eye out for anything with his crossbow out.

If anything pops out and gives him(besides party members and the children) a AoO he'll fill it with bolts.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 3, 2013)

"Something tells me that you're only allowed one tool at a time, for some reason..." Hayao shouts in reply, glancing about the endless abyss as they make progress.


----------



## kluang (Sep 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Then let just take the children over there" Tassara  provides Healing to Zozaria as they keep moving down.
> 
> Channel Healing (2d10=14)



"Thanks Tassara." and he regains his composure. "Any other ideas on how to move the lamps?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2013)

((If you're waiting on a response for me for anything please repost it))

The groups press on.  They both travel under the floating ring for the first time however there's no sign of movement from it.  Just past this they enter the first platform.

The platform is much like the one they started from though unadorned by anything of note.

((I'll pause here just in case anyone wants to do anything.  Yeah, lame for the first post in weeks I know  ))


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2013)

"Shall we press on?" Ricket looks at the rest of his group. (he did roll of trap search but i guess there were none to be found xD. Want me to reroll them?)


----------



## Vergil (Sep 23, 2013)

"Aye, I'd like te get te the kids as fast as possible" Duncan says


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2013)

Tassara keeps going forward with the rest of her group, using her halberd to light the way down, the horn tightly held on the other hand. She is talking to the children from afar.

*"Keep calm. We are going to get you.  Stay together, alright?"*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2013)

"Lets not delay, they need help."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Group 2, Ricket, Duncan, Kaylee, Drell, Dee, Yuki_ 




As you start to leave the platform a group of creatures float down from the ring above the area.  They're shadowy creatures roughly the size of a man, they seem to shift as you look at them from one nightmarish form to another.  There's 5 of them, they're advancing on the group from behind with purpose.  (Inits and actions please).

(I'll do rolls for anyone that's absent)





*Spoiler*: _Group 1, Hayao, Troyce, Tassara, Makenna, Ulysessn, Zozaria_ 




You head off towards the next, slightly more distant platform.  The kids occasionally call out in fear but it doesn't sound like there's anything in particular that is threatening them.

(For clarification you can see the other group by their light however you're far enough away that making out details will be difficult.  If you want to get involved in their fight you can though it will be questionable how much of an impact you can make from here, you're around 200')


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2013)

Perception Check (1d20+12=19)

If Tassara sees the battle has started on the other side, she will cast bless on the party and takes out her wand of Divine Favor. "Can any of you hit them from here? I can help you with better luck, but we must press on. It wont be too long before they come for us too"


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2013)

Init:
1d20+1
11+1 = 12

Round 1:
Ricket will cast a silent image and create a 'Cubic wall of light' encasing the shadows. He'll make the illusion as bright as possible with the beams facing inwards as much as possible. (DC 13 Will)

Round 2-5: 
Smack the crap out of the shadows. 
If the shadows seems to be able to 'disappear' he'll cast glitterdust on them.
If Ricket gets surrounded he'll cast Mirror Image on himself.


*Spoiler*: _attack/cleave_ 




r2
1d20+10
12+10 = 22

r3
1d20+10
20+10 = 30 crit threat

r4
1d20+10
11+10 = 21

r5
1d20+10
4+10 = 14

crit confirm:
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

*Cleave:*
r2
1d20+10
8+10 = 18

r3
1d20+10
16+10 = 26

r4
1d20+10
20+10 = 30 crit threat

r5
1d20+10
2+10 = 12

crit confirm:
1d20+10
15+10 = 25





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




r2
1d8+5
5+5 = 10

r3
1d8+5
2+5 = 7

r4
1d8+5
1+5 = 6

r5
1d8+5
7+5 = 12

crit dmg:
2d8+10
5,5+10 = 20

*cleave:*
r2
1d8+5
6+5 = 11

r3
1d8+5
8+5 = 13

r4
1d8+5
3+5 = 8

r5
1d8+5
2+5 = 7

crit dmg:
2d8+5
4,3+5 = 12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Perception Check (1d20+12=19)
> 
> If Tassara sees the battle has started on the other side, she will cast bless on the party and takes out her wand of Divine Favor. "Can any of you hit them from here? I can help you with better luck, but we must press on. It wont be too long before they come for us too"


If Ulysesn's sharp eyes and ears spot them or if Tassara can

(I'm assuming they are evil outsiders if not take bonuses from favored enemy off from everything)
"Right! Tassara I need your help here."
((how did we get a wand of divine favor?))
ini= 1d20+7: 10 [1d20=3]


*Spoiler*: _hit_ 




full attacks with rapid shot
round 1
1d20+13: 18 [1d20=5] 
1d20+13: 27 [1d20=14]
1d20+6: 8 [1d20=2]
full attacks with rapid shot
round 2
1d20+13: 23 [1d20=10]
1d20+13: 22 [1d20=9]
((oops ran out of ammo with a full attack action 
I'm wondering if there are any rules on this... well just in case there are.))

*Spoiler*: _if I can't do that_ 




normal full attack round 2
1d20+15: 20 [1d20=5]
1d20+8: 17 [1d20=9]







all minus 3 to hit as well due to distance

*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




don't forget clustered shots to get past any DR they may have
round 1 
1d8+2: 6 [1d8=4]
1d8+2: 6 [1d8=4]
1d8+2: 4 [1d8=2]
round 2
1d8+2: 6 [1d8=4]
1d8+2: 5 [1d8=3]



Then reloads after the two rounds
"Lets hope that helped, even I can't quite tell."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2013)

Tassara casts Divine Favor from the wand on Ulysesns. (( +1 Atk, +1 Damage))

(( You should have  +2 atk, +1 Dmg.  If I cast Touch of Good on you, you should have +3 atk  for that round. Let's see how that goes... )) 
If Ulysesn can't manage to hit them, then she motions the rest to press forward. They better focus on getting the kids out of there. Kaylee, Duncan, Yuki and, yes Ricket, should be capable enough to handle that for the moment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 26, 2013)

Yuki will run forward attempt to beat the crap out of shadows.  She hopes it will work, she has very little other ideas.

Init
Roll(1d20)+2:
16,+2
Total:18

She will also try to figure out what these things are.
Knowledge Religion:
Roll(1d20)+6:
19,+6
Total:25
Knowledge Arcana
Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22



*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17





*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d6)+3:
5,+3
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7


----------



## Kuno (Sep 26, 2013)

Kaylee swoops around and flies at the creatures, having imbued herself with light.   She will try to confuse them.  If that doesn't work she will fly back to the middle of the group and summon a fire elemental.

Init:
?????

Perception:
????????

((Sorry still don't have my comp and really can't roll....   ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 26, 2013)

Hayao squints behind his spectacles at the fight as he strides forward, but can't really make out anything worth a damn either way.  "I don't possess any ability to involve myself in their fight from this distance.  We must simply press on."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2013)

"Shadows? Hm wonder what me brightest attack spell is.."

Init
1d20+5
4+5 = 9


*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 70
AC: 15
F: 8
R: 6
W: 4

Round 1

Spell combat, *Slumber*

1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d6+3
5+3 = 8

Round 2

Spell strike, shocking grasp

1d20+9
9+9 = 18

1d6+3
3+3 = 6

4d6+0
2,3,3,3+0 = 11

Round 3

Spellstrike, frostbite

1d20+9
10+9 = 19

1d6+3
1+3 = 4

1d6+4
2+4 = 6

Round 4
Spell combat, Ear piercing scream

1d20+7
11+7 = 18

1d6+3
1+3 = 4

1d6+2
2+2 = 4

Round 5
Spell recall, Spellstrike+Shocking grasp

1d20+9
1+9 = 10 (ugh)

1d6+3
3+3 = 6

4d6+0
5,1,1,2+0 = 9


----------



## kluang (Sep 30, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao squints behind his spectacles at the fight as he strides forward, but can't really make out anything worth a damn either way.  "I don't possess any ability to involve myself in their fight from this distance.  We must simply press on."



"Agreed...."


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

(I'll be taking over gming for the time until moogle has more time)

Round 1:
Yuki smacks down a shadow with ease, pulverizing it into dust. 
The cubic wall of light reveals more of the shadows nature however they are not phased or impressed by the light. They look like the dead but have this eerie 'not completely here' feeling to them. And as Yuki just demonstrated they disappear to dust upon death leaving no body behind.
Kaylee swoops down with her claws grouching out a shadows eye. The shadow falls to dust, too, after losing its eye.
Ulysesn fires three shots piercing two shadows, missing one. Each falls to dust.
Duncan already notices that illusions have no affect on the shadows, but he tries an enchantment anyways. It too fails to halt the shadows progress forward.

As Yuki is the one at the front, she is quickly surrounded, though she manages to smack one more to dust, just the sheer number is overwhelming. Though the shadows are flanking Yuki from all sides, Yuki's monk training is coming in handy allowing her to dodge all attacks.

Round 2:
Yuki tries to smack her way out of her predicament, taking another one down, yet more come to fill the empty spot. Ricket moves forward and cleaves two down opening a path to Yuki. He steps in and thus at least protects her back from any further flanking opponents. They are still surrounded on three sides.
Kaylee picks up another shadow from with her eagle claw.
Two more bolts pierce the shadows head and they fall to dust.
Duncan joins Ricket in protecting their flank and forms a line while killing a shadow.
The shadows try retaliating, though they miss their attacks against all three front liners.

Round 3:
Yuki relaxes for a moment and her aim is off. 
Ricket takes down two, only to find three to fill the spot. 
Kaylee picks off the third one. 
No bolts fly this time.
Duncan takes out one more and another shadow joins the empty spot.
Though the shadows are horrible in combat, they still are trying to attack and are completely hostile against the group. They hit Yuki, Ricket and Duncan (-1 hp each).

Round 4:
Yuki is still off with her aim.
Ricket takes down two more, however no more shadows fill the gap.
Kaylee takes down one of the last few.
Bolts have stop supporting the group it seems. 
Duncan has one more kill on his count.
And the shadows manage to scratch Kaylee, Yuki, Ricket and Duncan (-1 hp each).

Round 5:
Yuki takes down one of the last five.
Ricket takes down two, Kaylee one and Duncan the last one.

The rest of the shadows return to the darkness in between the room for now giving the group some time to breath and lick their wounds.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2013)

After the battle Kaylee landed on Yuki's shoulder and began to clean her feathers.  Making sure they were all back into flying order.  She listens to what the others say.  When they begin to move again, Kaylee will take back to the air.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2013)

(( I'll assume the other group kept going to reach the kids at a quicker pace. ))


"We gotta hurry!" Tassara says with worry on her eyes, glancing back at the group who just managed to beat the shadow creatures. She sighs in relief. "Good, they still seem in one piece..." she waves at them.


----------



## kluang (Nov 15, 2013)

Zozaria follows Tassara


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 15, 2013)

Hayao closes his eyes for a moment, and continues on.  "I still feel them, I believe.  There's nothing to worry about...in their case.  We should concentrate fully on what's ahead of us, however."  The elf keeps his eyes trained solely on the group of children as they continue to close the distance, even if his eyesight wasn't the best.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

Tassara's group (group 1) manages to get close to 60 feet of the children, when a swarm of shadows swoops down on them. The count is more than a few dozen. They are very keen on stopping the group on reaching the children.

(Initiative for group 1)

(I'll wait for group 2's decision on how to continue)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2013)

((Can't roll right now. Hopefully, I'll have my new computer by tomorrow night... otherwise, you won't see me until Tuesday. That might give enough time to everyone else to post. In any case assume Tassara casts Bless to the party,  casts Spiritual Weapon to the shadows to keep them away, and heals. In case the shadows attempt to reach the children and we cannot stop them OR someone's HP drops to red numbers/ we look clearly overpowered, she gives a silent prayer and blows The Horn.  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

Muk said:


> Tassara's group (group 1) manages to get close to 60 feet of the children, when a swarm of shadows swoops down on them. The count is more than a few dozen. They are very keen on stopping the group on reaching the children.
> 
> (Initiative for group 1)



Ulysesn Rens'hka 
HP: 74/74
Fort: +6 = +4[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +9 = +4[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves
AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
CMD: 21

Ini:

rounds

*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1 
Ulysesn casts  in the most optimal spot to slow down the shadows. (don't exactly have a map here) standard action
If ulysesn isn't close enough for AoO he'll move close enough to be able to do so and wait for movements from the shadows

He will also take any AoO against the shadows that present themselves(there are a few dozen I imagine he will use them all) (up to 5 AoO with a range of 40' with his current bow) in response to movement. Opponents can choose to halt their movement in exchange for an AC bonus(+10) (or continue moving if they don't consider the crossbow a threat).


Rolls for AoO for what they look like (I'm still assuming they are evil outsiders so +2 to everything.)

Accuracy

*Spoiler*: __ 



1: 1d20+15: 26 [1d20=11]
2: 1d20+15: 33 [1d20=18]
3: 1d20+15: 26 [1d20=11]
4:1d20+15: 25 [1d20=10]
5:1d20+15: 23 [1d20=8]




dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 




1:1d8+3: 11 [1d8=8]
2:1d8+3: 4 [1d8=1]
3:1d8+3: 10 [1d8=7]
4: 1d8+3: 8 [1d8=5]
5: 1d8+3: 8 [1d8=5] 



Don't forget point blank shot if it applies within the 30' range +1dmg and acu

round 2 reload while everyone else does their thing 

round 3

same as round 1just waiting for any AoO and making himself in range 
Accuracy

*Spoiler*: __ 



1: 1d20+15 18
2:1d20+15 16
3:1d20+15 27
4:1d20+15 16
5:1d20+15 25




dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 




1: 1d8+3: 5 [1d8=2]
2: 1d8+3: 7 [1d8=4]
3: 1d8+3: 11 [1d8=8]
4:1d8+3: 8 [1d8=5]
5:1d8+3: 11 [1d8=8] 



round 4
reload 

round 5
same as round 1 just attacks of AoO that present themselves
Accuracy

*Spoiler*: __ 



1: 1d20+15: 25 [1d20=10]
2: 1d20+15: 17 [1d20=2]
3:1d20+15: 33 [1d20=18]
4:1d20+15: 29 [1d20=14]
5:1d20+15: 16 [1d20=1]




dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 




1:1d8+3: 8 [1d8=5]
2:1d8+3: 8 [1d8=5]
3:1d8+3: 5 [1d8=2]
4: 1d8+3: 5 [1d8=2]
5: 1d8+3: 7 [1d8=4]


----------



## kluang (Nov 21, 2013)

Muk said:


> Tassara's group (group 1) manages to get close to 60 feet of the children, when a swarm of shadows swoops down on them. The count is more than a few dozen. They are very keen on stopping the group on reaching the children.



*Initiative*

Roll(1d20)+1:
9,+1
Total:10

*Round*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1

Zozaria cast Mirror Strike

Round 2-5

Roll(1d20)+6:
11,+6
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+6:
17,+6
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

Zozaria use Spellstrike and cast Flaming Sphere

Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12




*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d10)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d10)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d10)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d10)+2:
8,+2
Total:10


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2013)

Round 1:

Ulysesn casts Entangle in at the darkness. 
The dungeon floors are floating midair and neither sun nor earth nor water is within this dark space. No vegetation blooms in dark space. His spell fails and fizzles. 
A dozen shadows close in on the group and Ulysesn takes quick shots at them. Five shadows go down. The shadows now wail at Ulysesn and Zozaria. One manages to scratch Ulysesn (-1).
Stepping five feet back Zozaria casts his Mirror Edge from a save distance.
Tassara casts blessing on everyone.

Round 2
Ulysesn reloads his crossbow.
Another dozen shadows fly in and completely block the path towards the children. Ulysesn is still busy with reloading his crossbow.
Four shadows scratch at Zozaria (-4).
Zozaria returns the favor and slays 2.
Tassara summons a spiritual weapon and cleans one more up.

Round 3
Ulysesn fires three bolt out of his magazine. Two shadows go down. 
Another dozen shadows completely encircle the group, leaving no room for movement. As Ulysesn is completely surrounded with no room to back up he isn't taking any chances to leave himself while he aims his crossbow. Ulysesn gets scratched four times (-4). Tassara gets scratched once (-1) and Zozaria eats another four claw swipes (-4). 
In return Zozaria slays two more.
Seeing how they are making little to no progress Tassara says a short prayer to the Dreamer before blowing the horn. 
All shadows that were surrounding them turn to dust in a flash of light.

The path is clear to reach the children.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2013)

Tassara is in shock for a second by the sheer power of the horn. "Oh my..." she shakes her head. "The kids! Let's go!" she motions the rest to keep going and waves to the other team, hoping they are lucky enough to not find more shadows on the way back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2013)

"This cursed darkness, no living thing is here besides those children...
This is rather odd." Ulysesn reloads his crossbow


soulnova said:


> Tassara is in shock for a second by the sheer power of the horn. "Oh my..." she shakes her head. "The kids! Let's go!" she motions the rest to keep going and waves to the other team, hoping they are lucky enough to not find more shadows on the way back.



"Let's go then, before more of those appear."
Ulysesn follows and gets back into a more proper formation


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 24, 2013)

As they begin to quickly approach the position of the children, Hayao stops a moment.  "Perhaps we should exercise caution, in this dream."  He attempts to use his sense motive to gauge the strength of the nearest child, though only to see if he actually _could_, not gain any information.

Sense Motive
1d20+9
10+9 = 19


----------



## kluang (Nov 24, 2013)

Zozaria approach one of the children and cast Detect Magic


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2013)

Group 2 manages to close in on the children without any further interference with the shadows, for now.

Group 1
Hayao takes a good look at the children. They are human children, scared, hugging each other for warm, comfort and safety. They look alive but certainly scared from the ordeal of being held prison with these shadow things.

"I wanna go to my papa," one says. "I wanna go eat mama's apple pie," another cries. They start crying as they see group 1 arrive.

"What evil are you casting on us?" one cries and goes and bites Zozaria interrupting his spell casting. (-1 hp)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

Muk said:


> Group 2 manages to close in on the children without any further interference with the shadows, for now.
> 
> Group 1
> Hayao takes a good look at the children. They are human children, scared, hugging each other for warm, comfort and safety. They look alive but certainly scared from the ordeal of being held prison with these shadow things.
> ...



"Heheh. Maybe they are just kids."
Ulysesn slowly walks over to the children and crouches down slightly to establish eye contact better
"We are here to take you home, but first can you tell us how you got here?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2013)

Ulysesn approaches a pair of little girls (lolicon) then suddenly one of the boys punches him. (-1 hp non lethal) 
"He's lying! He's with the shadows! He just wants to kill us!" he yells. "Get him!" Cornered without any path to flee the boys jump on Ulysesn and grapple him, drag him down to the floor and use him like a punching bag. (-6 non lethal damage)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 24, 2013)

Yuki pats Kaylee on the head, taking the torch and leading for the time being.  She will watch for anything suspicious.


Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2013)

Group 2 arrives where the children are.

Yuki finds the second group of children huddling together. They look scared and are exhausted from being held prisoner in the dark. It looks like they have been holding out in hope of rescue, still they are wary of the arriving group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 24, 2013)

"Hey there little ones, are you alright?" She kneels down, keeping the torch in hand, to keep them in sight.  "What happened?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hayao blinks, rushing over, and attempting to pull Ulysesn from the dogpile before they could inflict too much damage to him.  "Perhaps we should leave this to Tassara for now, Ulysesn..."


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2013)

"The shadows are spooky and scary," one of the girls answers. "I wanna go home." "I wanna go to my mama and papa!" They start crying.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2013)

((I believe the detect magic must be still activate. Do she sees anything weird on the children? Tassara also has Light on her halberd.  ))


Diplomacy 1d20+10=28


"There, there, you all have been very brave. We'll get you to a safer place so I need you to keep at it just for a little more, alright? Let's go over there. Up there. You all see? That's where the light is. The bad shadows can't get there." Tassara points to the platform above. 

"You know what I did when I felt sad or afraid? I would sing a nice happy song! That makes me forget all bad things, at least for a while" she will start singing and motion the children to follow.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2013)

(Zoza needs to concentrate on detect magic if he wants to figure stuff out. He got interrupted, spell fizzles after that.)

The light on Tassara's halberd shines on the children. No visible harm has been done to them, yet.

The boys look suspiciously at Tassara while the girls sit there quietly. At first no one follows her song. After a few minutes a few tap their feet or hands, while others nick their head to the melody.

A few minutes in a few of the girls start to hum the tune, even a few boys hum the tune. The singing at least seem to have defused the aggressive nature of the boys. The group as a whole however is still unconvinced and doesn't make a move to get up to follow them to the platform.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2013)

"Alright, maybe we need to lighten up a little? Who knows this game? We hold each other hands and go around and around and around!" She will try to sing with them hold hands walking in a circle while singing.

 Then, still holding their hands, she will guide the line. 

_"No one let go. Is dangerous down here~. We go to ma and pa! To cookies and warm light!"

"Hold tight, hold tight, off we go~!"_

((About how many are there again? They were like 6?))


----------



## kluang (Nov 25, 2013)

"Biting children."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao blinks, rushing over, and attempting to pull Ulysesn from the dogpile before they could inflict too much damage to him.  "Perhaps we should leave this to Tassara for now, Ulysesn..."



"Seem pretty strong for just children."
Ulysesn brushes himself off and looks at the surroundings of the group for anything.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

Ulysesn looks around the platform. it is like the legendary hanging garden, floating atop of nothing but dark space.

As for the children, there are about a dozen of them. A few girls grab onto Tassara's hand and dancew ith her. The  boys are not convinced. However they are singing along.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2013)

Hayao takes a step towards the boys, crossing his arms over his chest after he adjusted his katana's sheath in his obi.  He addresses the boys clear and concise raising his chin.

"You were very brave just now, attacking a stranger to protect the other children, little ones.  And if you want to make it up there," he points to the sanctuary they were trying to gather the children to, "I'll need you to continually demonstrate that very same bravado.  We can make it up there, but we need your help.  Come.  Raise your chins, throw back your shoulders, and stick out your chests.  I need you all to be little men, and help me lead everyone up there.  Can you do that?"

Attempting to play off the riled nature of the boys of the group, Hayao's question comes out more as a challenge than a question or request.

Diplomacy
1d20 + 8 → [19,8] = (27)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

"Who's hungry?" Tassara will pass them the remaining of her wander meals.  Tassara kneels at their level. "What's your name sweetie? Is there a reason in special you don't want to go upstairs?  Me and my friends are going to fight off the shadows for you, but we really need you to come along. Would you do that for me? I want to help you find your mom and dad, but they are not down here. If there's any chance to find them it will be up there where the light is" she caresses their heads in a nurturing way.  "The shadows wont come closer to the light over there.... It is a _*special magic light*_ that shuns evil shadows away. I couldn't bring down the light, but I'll can take you to it."

Tassara nods at Hayao. "He's right. You are strong and you can help protecting your friends while we guide you."


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

"Pfff," one of the boy looks at Hayao. "Yeah, we beat up the weak looking dude, we'll take care of dem shadows!" He legs are shaking like crazy and his teeth are clattering together, but he's putting up a front.

The girls are following Tassara and nodding their heads in agreement to follow her up to the light.

The boys are following Hayao while whispering, "he's got a shiny sowrdzzzz." "But it looks so thin!" "Ma da' makes bigger and stronger sordzzzz than his!!!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

Tassara beams a smile at Hayao, managing to get the kids to move. She will lead the girls and keeps talking to keep their minds off the danger. "Oh, so you wanna be a swordsman when you grow up? That's amazing! I can tell you have talent in your arm. Just see that muscle! woah"

"And well, if you don't have a good arm, maybe you can also use magic. There are all kinds of magic too"  

"Oh, I also have a big cat I would love to show you. She believes the bed is all hers when we go to sleep! Can you believe that?" she jokes with the kids.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2013)

Duncan approaches the kids with a sheepish look on his face as he speaks to them.

"Uh....yer probably no gonna make this easy on us are ye, but de ye fancy comin wit us an out of this scary place? Those shadowy thingys give me the creeps like."

"I know yer not likely te trust us at all, I mean....I'm a guy wearin a skirt - it's a kilt by the way - but really we're tryin te help ye, so uh....ye lot comin?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2013)

"Children, this is not a sword, it is my _katana_.  Literally, it is my honor, and an extension of my very being.  A katana is not just a sword.  It is an expression of its wielder's nature.  Just as the wakizashi represents a warrior's soul."  At his hip, however, there was no wakizashi to complete his daisho...

Hayao walks poised, stepping lightly, and with his hand not far from the sheath of his blade should the trip up prove more difficult than expected.  He hums along with Tassara's singing.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

"Ma pa always says, bigger, stronger, shinier more BADASS!!!!"

The children follow the group out of the platform.
As the group is about 60ft away from the platform a chill runs through their bones. The darkness is moving and they fell themselves inside the eye of a tornado, a tornado of shadows.

They see about 30 ft in front of them, just enough of the torchlight as swarms of shadows circle around them. The back is completely dark, the platform unreachable and not visible anymore, all the shadows block out any source of light that came from the platform.

Their intend is clear, overwhelm the group and devour all into darkness.

As for group 2. They are still negotiating with the children and the shadows cut them off from their path to return to the middle platform.

(Initiative for group 1)

"Is he a boy or a girl?" one of the children asks Dante. "He might be both! Cause you know, he's wearing a skirt and has a beard!"

"Did his stork deliver the wrong baby?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2013)

Hayao's quick to draw his katana, the movement fluid and precise as he takes a stance to defend the children.  He tries to search the darkness for anything further, (*darkvision*, 60 ft.).  

1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

Hayao's vision is blocked by bodies of shadows circling them from darkspace. He can't see more than 30 ft in front of him and with each second the shadows are making the circle smaller and smaller.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2013)

"Oi! I told ye, its a kilt!" Duncan (not Dante ) says with a wry smile. "An ye know what....I'm no wearin any underwear either, so any more lip from ye an I'll stick yer face inte my butt crack!" Duncan grins. 

"Might do that anyway! I doubt ye could run away from me!" Duncan says hoping to get them moving.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

"Ewww, he's running around naked!" "Ma says, you get the pest if you run around naked!"

"Duncan, about getting out," Ricket points at the swarm of shadows outside the platform. "Any big spells that kill shadows in a hit?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 4, *Init* +4, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +7, *Ref* +1, *Will* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Halberd * +5 (1d10+1, x3)
*  Dagger * +5 (1d4+1, 19-20)
*  Sling * +4 (1d4, x2)
*  Lamellar Horn*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield)
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 8, Wis 20, Cha 18
*Condition* None


"Alright children, stay together."  


Initiative 1d20+4=12 


*Round 1 *

With the children in tow,  she's not about to wait for things to be grim to keep them safe. Tassara brings up the horn and uses it to summon the light.  

If this doesn't work for whatever reason, she instead casts her Spiritual Weapon to protect the children.
Spiritual Weapon (1d20+9=23, 1d8+1=3)



*Round 2 *

Depending on the previous round, if the path is clear she make a run for it with the kids. 
Otherwise she will use her Channel Possitive energy, hopefully the shadows are made of negative energy like undead and they get damaged by it. She also keeps directing the Spiritual Weapon.

Spiritual Weapon (1d20+9=18, 1d8+1=9)


*Round 3 *

Run ahead if able or,
Channel energy + Spiritual Weapon
Spiritual Weapon (1d20+9=16, 1d8+1=4)


*Round 4*

Run ahead if able or,
Channel energy + Spiritual Weapon
Spiritual Weapon (1d20+9=26, 1d8+1=7)



*Round 5*

Run ahead if able or,
Channel energy + Spiritual Weapon
Spiritual Weapon (1d20+9=13, 1d8+1=3)


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

Just blowing the horn once clears a path that's about 120ft long. Though that is not enough to stop the 'hurricane' from reforming and making the path smaller again.

(As in, you get to move 120ft and then they circle you again).


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

"See!? Magic is good too!" she tries to joke to let them know things are going to be alright.  "We have to get ahead and I'll use the horn again, alright?? One, two, three! GO GO GO!" she motions everyone to make a run for it, making sure none of the children are left behind.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2013)

Group 1 manages to make a good 120ft before the shadows circle them once again and are too close for comfort.

(Actions please)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

((How long until we get to the main platform? I was under the impression it was like 200ft away.  Can they reach the platform in time before they get swarmed again? ))

Tassara will blow the horn a third time and keep running with the kids.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2013)

Muk said:


> Group 1 manages to make a good 120ft before the shadows circle them once again and are too close for comfort.
> 
> (Actions please)


Ulysesn

HP: 69/74
Initiative: +5 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +6 = +4[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +9 = +4[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves

AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 5


Ulysesn lights a darkflare and throws it into the 'hurricane'

"Keep moving!"
Ulysesn uses his ability to make AoO against the many moving shadows while moving with the group.
attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+15: 19 [1d20=4]
1d20+15: 29 [1d20=14]
1d20+15: 31 [1d20=16]
1d20+15: 29 [1d20=14]

Confirm roll for special damage: 
IT'S A CRIT! 
How big of an explosion occurs?



dmg

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d8+3: 6 [1d8=3]
1d8+3: 4 [1d8=1]
1d8+3: 9 [1d8=6]
1d8+3: 10 [1d8=7]
1d8+3: 6 [1d8=3]


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2013)

The horn blows open a path 90ft in length. The group manages to make it to the 90 ft before once more the shadows fill the lost gaps.

Ulysesn manages to fire shots at the shadows from time to time, but he isn't making much of a 'dent' or hole in the swarm.

(actions after moving 90 ft)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2013)

Tassara will keep moving "Keep at it" she tells Ulysesn nodding. "Cast magic while we move"

Actions: 
Sound the horn 
Move 25 ft - Cast Bless on the whole group (kids included)
Move 25 ft - Cast Produce Flame for ranged touch attack
Move 25 ft - Shoots another of the remaining fires at the swarm as it closes in
If possible, double move with the kids.
Produce flame rolls:  1d20+4=6, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+4=14, 1d6+4=9 (damn, forgot to add +1 on each attack roll from bless ... 7 and 15)

~ Sound the horn again ~

Can Tassara tell if the horn needs to recharge or if the effectiveness will keep diminishing?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 27, 2013)

Hayao moves right along with Tassara and Ulysesn, sword drawn, and eyes scanning the darkness so that he could assess when they'd need to actually buckle down and fight for good.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2013)

Tassara blows the horn again with the same intensity. This time the horn only gives them 60ft space to move.
She manages to bless everyone and summon a Flame before the shadows are too close for comfort once more. (You moved 60 ft)

Meanwhile Ulysesn throws a darkflare at shadows. The swarm ignores the dark flare. He keeps firing his bolts in hopes of making a dent into the swarm.


The horn is a divine item and Tassara has no idea what else it could or could not do. Tassara has blown into the horn in the same way she's done previously. The results were easily visible to her.

Shadows die, just now at a range of 60 ft instead of 120ft.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

"I'm seeing a rather bad trend go on."
Ulysesn scans for a weakness anything that he could find that is possibly different in the midst of chaos.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2013)

They turn to dust when Ulysesn shoots them, or when they get destroyed by the horn's light. They swarm the group and just wants to overpower you with numbers.

The flares' effect is not visible to Ulysesn. In the midst of the swarm Ulysesn is not able to track the ones who were flared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

Muk said:


> They turn to dust when Ulysesn shoots them, or when they get destroyed by the horn's light. They swarm the group and just wants to overpower you with numbers.
> 
> The flares' effect is not visible to Ulysesn. In the midst of the swarm Ulysesn is not able to track the ones who were flared.



"Tchh I really hope this is working. Makenna remember that flare I gave you? This would be a good time to use it, follow my lead."
Ulysesn lights another dark flare and throws it ahead of the group's current path just into the swarm.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2013)

Makena throws the flare far into the darkness. However her throw doesn't make it passed the 20ft mark. No shadows are that close, yet, thus the flare goes to waste.


----------



## kluang (Nov 30, 2013)

"Ok plan B?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2013)

((Just so that all are being on the same page.

This is the current situation you are in, whether group 1 or 2.


think this image first frame: Link removed

with your group in the middle and the rest being shadows and dark around you 

For group 2, you are still on the platform and not in the middle of 'nowhere'))


----------



## kluang (Nov 30, 2013)

"Ok, only Tassara's horn works. We 're going to be here for a while...."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2013)

"Tassy! can ye clear us a path with yer horn?" he shouts across.

He hopes that he can can chase the kids through the gap."

"Now kids, I know yer scared but we can do this! All we have ye do is run for those lights up on that platform. Think ye can do that? Cos if ye don't I'll come and fart in yer face!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2013)

((I'm not sure Duncan is with us... but anyway. ))


Tassara nods at the rest and blows the horn an additional time. "BEGONE WRETCHED SHADOWS!".

She uses the remaining Produce Flame balls for ranged touch attacks (120ft) while advancing as much as they can. 

Ranged touch Attacks
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Damage
1d6+4
4+4 = 8

1d6+4
6+4 = 10

1d6+4
5+4 = 9


((I can't open invisible castle!!  Anyone else gets a "domain expired" error?))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2013)

Flying with the others, Kaylee decides to change forms landing lightly on her feet.  Quickly she summons a fire elemental in front of them.  "So should we run?"  She asks the group, gesturing to the children to come forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 30, 2013)

"Something tells me just running will not be that easy, but it's the only thing I can think of in this situation. I'll try my best to pick them off as we move."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2013)

Drell will attempt to reach the main platform any way he can. If the shadows block his way, he'll try hitting them with *Glitterdust* - if that doesn't work, he'll hide behind one of the bulkier members of the party.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2013)

Tassara blows the horn. The shadows yield 30ft of space. Ulysesn fires his magazine empty. Hayao stands firm at the front like a hard, giant boulder again a river's current. 

His blades cuts splits the river of shadows on two. Still a rivers force will eventually erode even the toughest  rock.

Likewise the fire elemental cut the shadow stream near group 2 in half. Yet they too know it is only a quetion od time until even this blade will become dull due to continuously cutting shadows.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2013)

"Tassara!  The diminishing returns mean we'll never be able to reach the platform, but be that as it may, continue!  When we get close enough, we'll have to burst through completely, through the shadows."

Hayao continues to slash his way forward at the forefront, carving his way forward with nimble cuts and precise strikes, against a near infinite supply of opponents.


----------



## kluang (Nov 30, 2013)

"Running it is."

Zozaria follows Hayao, swinging his blade left and right while moving forward


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2013)

"Only thing we can do is draw their wrath and keep em away from the kids."

Duncan pulls out his Scimitar, "Everyone, form a circle around the kids and let's get the fuck outta here!"

5 rounds: Spell combat, Spell Recall when necessary, 


HP: 70
AC: 15
F: 8
R: 6
W: 4


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Scimitar atk rolls:*
Roll(1d20)+7:
9,+7
Total:16

*Spell: Spectral hand *
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4 dmg taken into spectral hand


Roll(1d20)+7:
18,+7
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+7:
12,+7
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+7:
11,+7
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+7:
6,+7
Total:13


*Spectral hand attack rolls* If spectral hand is destroyed then just a regular touch attack (you'll have to -2 from the atk rolls then....)
Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5


*Scimitar Dmg: *

Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6


*Spectral hand Damage rolls (dependent on spell cast)* 

*R2: Shocking grasp:*
Roll(4d6)+0:
5,4,4,6,+0
Total:19

*R3: Spell recall, Shocking grasp:*
Roll(4d6)+0:
6,5,4,2,+0
Total:17


*R4 Spell Recall, Shocking grasp*
Roll(4d6)+0:
2,3,5,5,+0
Total:15

*R5: Frostbite*
Roll(4d6)+0:
6,2,2,1,+0
Total:11


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2013)

Initiative 1d20+4=17

Tassara makes sure the kids are in the middle of the party. "Everyone stay together and Keep advancing!"


Round 1 - Blow the horn.  (Most likely will open a smaller path, she advances while she can)

Round 2 - Move 25ft  + Spiritual Weapon (attacks closest shadows. Tassara will not redirect afterwards, letting it attack the swarm) 1d20+9=20, 1d8+1=7

Round 3 - Move 25ft  + Channel Positive Energy DC16 - 30ft burst radius

Round 4 - Move 25ft + Channel Positive Energy

Round 5 - Move 25ft + Channel Positive Energy

Channel Positive energy rolls 2d10=16, 2d10=8, 2d10=11

Spiritual Weapon rolls for round 3,4,5  1d20+9=20, 1d8+1=2, 1d20+9=21, 1d8+1=9, 1d20+9=14, 1d8+1=9


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

"All I can do is reload and shoot. If there were not so many of these things I'd be done with them already! I agree at the very last moment we have to rush and give everything we got."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 4, 2013)

Yuki nods, "You're right this time Duncan.  I'll take point."  she clenches her fist and looks back at the children, "You'll all be fine don't you worry."

She will attempt to fight back anything directly in front of her that isn't friendly with lethal unarmed strikes.

init
Roll(1d20)+2:
13,+2
Total:15



*Spoiler*: _Strikes_ 



Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+5:
14,+5
Total:19






*Spoiler*: _Dmg_ 



Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7




( Wizards of the coasts' dice roller is what I've used.  couple times I used my own.  )


----------



## kluang (Dec 4, 2013)

Zozaria moves forward and slashes at the shadows

*Initiative*

 Roll(1d20)+1:
14,+1
Total:15

*Attack*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+6:
10,+6
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14



*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d10)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d10)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d10)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d10)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d10)+2:
4,+2
Total:6


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Ulysesn falls down exhausted
"Thank the gods that's over."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 4, 2013)

Hayao lets out a sigh of relief, eyeing the other artifacts that were carried by the statues.  "Aptly done."  He offers a small smile to Tassara, glancing over the other group carefully.  

"Are you all without injury?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao lets out a sigh of relief, eyeing the other artifacts that were carried by the statues.  "Aptly done."  He offers a small smile to Tassara, glancing over the other group carefully.
> 
> "Are you all without injury?"


Ulysesn shakes his head
"I have a few bites and scratches."
He then makes sure his crossbow is loaded
"Where is that damn wizard already?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2013)

Tassara sighs deeply, suddenly relieved and a little surprised. "Just when we made it to the plataform... I was expecting we had to bring the rest of the children to safety too. Hehee, I was going to turn into and eagle and fly to you guys to help you out with that" she smiles back at Hayao. "The Elemental... that was a great choice too!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 4, 2013)

Ulysesn finds the weight only lifted of his mind, but he also feels a little lighter on the equipment side. His quivers are empty, all of them, all out of bolts. All fired at the shadows and none returned to him.

Tassara still finds the horn in her hands, but it certainly has lost its divine glow. Blowing into it just makes for a nice horn sound and no light shows or anything to indicate it dream power were retained. (You got a horn)


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2013)

Drell grunts, looking around the campsite. "That was certainly a bit more harrowing than the dreams before. I suppose we'll all want to rest before moving on? To be honest I would prefer we simply forge ahead...I am quickly growing tired of these dreams and would like to finish them."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 4, 2013)

"Aye I'm sure ye are gettin tired of doin nought but complain. Any time ye feel like gettin off yer high horse te join the rest of us, let us know." Duncan says, "Rest would be good right now seein as I used up most of MY spells."

Duncan said irately and made his way to take a bath and then head to bed. "Pericles, ye guys been alright here?"

The owl nodded and let out something akin to a sigh, indicating that he was bored. "Not too many dreams left mate, we'll have ye back te bein a badass soon. Just bear with it for a bit longer."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Muk said:


> Ulysesn finds the weight only lifted of his mind, but he also feels a little lighter on the equipment side. His quivers are empty, all of them, all out of bolts. All fired at the shadows and none returned to him.
> 
> Tassara still finds the horn in her hands, but it certainly has lot its divine glow. Blowing into it just makes for a nice horn sound and no light shows or anything to indicate it dream power were retained. (You got a horn)



"I'm out of bolts, does anyone know how to craft some? I think 100 would do."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2013)

Muk said:


> Tassara still finds the horn in her hands, but it certainly has lot its divine glow. Blowing into it just makes for a nice horn sound and no light shows or anything to indicate it dream power were retained. (You got a horn)



"I'm sure it will come in handy later" she chuckles and puts the horn on her belt for easy access. 

"Yes, rest is important before we attempt to go further into the dreams. I actually believe we are close to leave"

She turns to Ulysesns. "i'm sorry... I don't think I have the skills to craft those"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 5, 2013)

Hayao glances once in Yuki's general direction, then sits down near his horse, running his hand along his mane.  

"I know how to craft bolts, Ulysesn.  But I have neither the time, nor resources to make more for you right now.  It'd be best if you simply rested for now."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 5, 2013)

Seeing Hayao glance in her direction, she grins back at him for a moment, "Now that was a workout.  It's hard to punch something in the face, when they don't have one." She stretches her shoulders as she kneels down.  "How was your dream Aries?"

"Oh absolutely brilliant.  I only almost got eaten by a giant hare." Aries huffs in response.  While climbing into her bag.

"Aww, stop being a grump.  You're no fun."  She takes the pack off then stands, doing various stretches.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2013)

Soon night falls and everyone goes to bed.

The night is uneventful and everyone wakes up the next morning.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hayao wakes up, and gets some of the blocks of wood that had been left in Kiyro's hut, and sets to work in making some bolts for Ulysesn.

1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2013)

Waking up and seeing Hayao struggling to make wooden bolts she wanders over with a yawn, "Need any help there Hay?" If he says no she will sit down near him and watch, Aries curling up in her lap until she needs to get up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2013)

"...I'm fine," he muttered frustratingly, continuing in vain.  "But if it suits you, I wouldn't mind if you'd bring me a bit more lumber, and another knife.  I think I've already ruined this attempt."  Stubbornly carving out more of the dream wood, he glances up at the monk.  "I didn't know you were familiar with the process of creating bolts, however."  After finishing up there, Hayao would wet and sheath his sword, consume a daily ration allotment, and wait for the others to rise in preparation for their next challenge.

(OOC: Assuming enough time, he'd give it another whirl.)

1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)


----------



## kluang (Dec 7, 2013)

Zozaria wakes up and he feels strange. For some reason he lost all knowledge about his magic but gain more knowledge on swordsmanship. He looks at his sword cane and its transform into a dueling sword.

"What just happen? I can't feel my magic anymore, but for some reason my knowledge in swordsmanship is increase."


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2013)

Hayao manages to make 20 bolts total with his second attempt. By the time Hayao finishes making bolts it is midday. 

Ricket wakes up and does his praying before eating his breakfast.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Ulysesn meditates.

*Spoiler*: _spells of the day_ 



http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/a/abundant-ammunition
Register Now!!!!!


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2013)

"I wonder what amazing things will be in store for us today."  Kaylee rubs the back of Brox's head and sighs.  "Things haven't been to hard on you guys has it?"  Looking first at the wolverine then at Talon, who both shake their heads.  "Good at least there is that."  She will give them rations then be ready to move on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2013)

Drell wakes, preparing his spells and extracts as usual.

*Spells and Extracts for the Day*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th level
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Ghost Sound

1st Level
Grease
Mage Armor
Color Spray (x2)
Silent Image (x2)

Enlarge Person (x3)
Cure Light Wounds (x2)

2nd Level
Glitterdust (x2)
Web
Invisibility 

Fox's Cunning (x2)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2013)

Makenna rises early, stretching then beginning a graceful dance working her way around a patch of the clearing.  She holds her sword and moves fluidly to an unheard tune.  Her eyes closed she bobs and turns almost like a flame flickering in the wind.  The movements are odd, as if they would somehow be equally at home in a ballroom or in the midst of battle.

But the sword still seems unfitting to her.  Its movements are slow and awkward like a dance partner that lacks the skill needed to compliment.  Its movements seem like afterthoughts, perhaps graceful but utterly lacking in power.

After a short time she finishes her workout and makes a quick breakfast.

((No, not taking back over yet just had some bored time and felt like posting))


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2013)

Slowly but certainly mist rises from the ground covering all members and cutting off all vision.

The mist feels humid and cold at first, just a typical morning mist, then a small breeze blows through all your clothing touching your skin softly.

The mists temperature rises slowly until it feels like a hot water steam and you feel yourself submerged in a hot geyser. 


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee & Kiyro_ 




You've got towels on you, as you find yourself in a Roman styled bathhouse. The water feels nice and natural, yet you know feel a little transparent as if you cannot influence everything within this bathhouse.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




You are the main judge. There is a Miss Bathhouse contest and Duncan is the main judge with five votes against the other two people who have only one vote each.

You find yourself naked and looking at naked women standing for show and judging.





*Spoiler*: _rest_ 




You are naked, in the same bath. You feel you are guests and an audience to this Miss Bathhouse contest and are suppose to supply two judges out of the group. How the judges are suppose to be nominated is up to the group.




((you all have no gear what so ever))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2013)

Drell looks around.

He takes a deep breath and ponders, for a moment, if he can simply will himself to die. 

"I don't care what happens here," he says after a moment, doing his best to keep himself calm. "All I care about is getting out of here as quickly as possible so that I can forget it ever happened."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Ulysesn looks around
"Well considering who's dreams we've gone through so far it could only be Him. It feels like we should nominate judges for this, erm... I'd like to be a judge. *cough*"
Ulysesn seems to be more perverted than he lets on as he raises his hand


----------



## kluang (Dec 7, 2013)

"......................So this is one of those dreams, huh....."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 7, 2013)

"Well, you know..." Troyce speaks up for the first time in a while.

"Two seems like a strange number of judges. What if they disagree? There should be an odd number, right?" He clears his throat nervously, feeling (and being) naked without his weapons or his cure-bottle. 

"I figure we either let Duncan do all the judging or, and this is just my suggestion, send either me or Dee as a third, if they'll allow. We still have a telepathic link from the abyssal dream, I think, so if by some chance some actual danger transpires, the other side can come assist."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2013)

"Fuck YES!" Duncan yells out with a grin, "I must be dreaming.....oh yeah...I actually am dreaming! Well live for the moment aye! We got any drinks? Any music?"

Perception: 

Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25

(Awesome! )


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2013)

Duncan finds a few instruments lying next to the bath, however there are no people playing them. Maybe if he motivates the audience they'd be willing to boost the entertainment of this contest.

There are clay jugs with seals on them. The shape are those of roman wine jugs. Duncan will have to open the seal to find out if wine is within the jug.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2013)

Hayao pushes his glasses up, and nods at Troyce's explanation, folding his arms over his chest.

"That's a sound plan.  Who has any other suggestions?"  The Elven man doesn't appear overly perturbed by the situation, but is sitting _quite _still.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2013)

Duncan nods his head and steps up to be one of the judges. "Sorry guys, this ain't up for debate. I'm definitely a judge!"

"After all the crap we've been through, let's go nuts here and have a good time aye? No fighting? Just beautiful girls, friendly banter, some music and drink!"

Duncan is utterly caught up in the moment with a big smile on his face and totally up for letting loose. He looks at the jug and takes a seal off it and is busy looking at the naked women around him to focus on whether it's poisoned or not. He is about to take a drink.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2013)

The wine taste superb. Probably one of the best years as it melts Duncan's tongue and warms his heart.

He'll still need to convince his group if he wants some music as there are only his group as an audience, he also needs two more judges so the show may begin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2013)

"Fantastic," Drell says. "Great. Troyce and Ulyssesn have volunteered to be judges alongside Duncan. Now take your places so we can hurry this along, hm?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Fantastic," Drell says. "Great. Troyce and Ulyssesn have volunteered to be judges alongside Duncan. Now take your places so we can hurry this along, hm?"



"Say Duncan, don't you think Drell should judge instead of Troyce so he stops being such a stick in the mud?"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 7, 2013)

Troyce chuckles at Ulyssen's suggestion. "Great idea, but you know a leopard can't change it's shorts, as the expression goes. Not to offenend, but he seems like his gears turn conter-clockwise, if you catch my meaning."

Troyces sighs a bit. "But yeah, I sorts agree. with him, this situation is kinda contrived, even by our standards."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2013)

"Could care less who the other judges are, if some of the ladiues want te step up then go right ahead. Can uh....anyone play these instruments here? we need some music! Kaylee! Come ere! This wine is ....almost....the best thing you'll put in yer mouth!" Duncan said with a grin and taking another swig, "Actually scrap that, this is probably the best thing....." he sai looking at the wine.

He looks around to see how many other people there are, besides his party.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2013)

There are three or four male person lying on what looks to be massage beds. Some women are stepping or rubbing their backs for 'massages'. 

There is a small waterfall and a grotto under the waterfall. There seems be moaning sound escaping beyond the waterfall noise, but you'd have to double check to confirm the specifics.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2013)

"So who here can play instruments? Let's get this party into full swing here. That's definitely our objective here! Withoiut a doubt, we don't leave here until we're all completely wasted!! I'll take dancers and singers too!"

Duncan takes some more of the wine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Ulysesn steps up as a judge.
"If you don't mind I'd like to get a better view of the upcoming events."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking around Kaylee shrugs.  "Not much I can do but enjoy."  She grins looking at the steamy water knowing it will be a long time before she gets to enjoy a hot bath again.  "I'm fine!"  She calls in response to Duncan about the wine.  Dropping her towel she submerges herself in the water though she does keep an eye out.

Perception:

1d20+14 → [18,14] = (32)


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2013)

It is mineral heavy water from underground. It is good for skin and makes you feel good. 

All contestant are hidden from view as not to spoil anything. Even if you try and take a peek behind the curtain your vision is blurred by a thick mist.


----------



## kluang (Dec 8, 2013)

"This is a weird dream. I would expect a harem from you."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2013)

(( ))


"Not again!" Tassara blurts out in panic as she tries in vain to cover herself. She ends up sitting as deep as she can in the bath, with just her head above water.  "I need a towel" she tells Duncan.

"I can try to sing, but I really need a towel... that curtain might work!" she will grab it and use it as a toga. She then starts singing.

Perform 1d20+4=21


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 9, 2013)

Hayao sits still, eyes closed, and legs crossed in the water.  "Troyce, Ulysesn, you may need to gather Duncan's attention so we can continue this.  I fear what is behind the curtain may be more than we anticipate."  The elf crosses his arms over his chest as he sits completely still, keeping his eyes firmly shut.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao sits still, eyes closed, and legs crossed in the water.  "Troyce, Ulysesn, you may need to gather Duncan's attention so we can continue this.  I fear what is behind the curtain may be more than we anticipate."  The elf crosses his arms over his chest as he sits completely still, keeping his eyes firmly shut.



"Ah yes. Duncan! Don't you think we should start the show before you pass out drunk?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2013)

"huh? oh aye! Ladies and gentlemen, may I have your attention please?! I, Duncan McAllistar and welcome ye to the first annual Bathhouse Beauty Contest! On the panel are my fellow judges, Tassara there is, as you can hear a marvelous singer and we have drink and much fun that awaits, so without further ado may we bring out the contestants please!"

Duncan rubbed his hands and then sat down before turning to the other judges, "Brace yerselves lads, this is gonna be fuckin brilliant!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2013)

The first girl to walk down the walkway is this one.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2013)

((Can I open the spoiler at work?  o_O I'm afraid ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2013)

((It's work safe.  Well, so much as NF is work safe.  The pic is fine))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2013)

Muk said:


> The first girl to walk down the walkway is this one.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



"Not bad at all~ What do you think Duncan?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2013)

"Hmm, Indeed great poise, and great eyes. Question time lass, tell me a bout yerself, why do you deserve te win today?"


----------



## kluang (Dec 9, 2013)

"I never saw the point of a beauty contest."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2013)

_Lips, ripe as the berries in June 
Red the rose, red the rose 
Skin, pale as the light of the moon 
Gently as she goes ... 

Eyes, blue as the sea and the sky 
Water flows, water flows 
Heart, burning like fire in the night 
Gently as she goes ... 

La, la la la la la la 
La la la, la la la 
La, la la la la la la 
Gently as she goes ..._


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Hmm, Indeed great poise, and great eyes. Question time lass, tell me a bout yerself, why do you deserve te win today?"


"Cause I got the biggest boobs," she says in a honey voice.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2013)

Troyce winces at her response. "Well, personality isn't _everything _I suppose", he mumbles to himself, but loudly enough that it might be overheard.

"What, uh, what makes you so confident that yours are the largest here, Contestant #1?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

"Eh isn't that a bit shallow?"
 A sweatdrop falls down his face.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2013)

While the judges are arguing with the first contestant the second contestant comes onto the walkway.


*Spoiler*: __ 









"I win, cause I am the most powerful!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> While the judges are arguing with the first contestant the second contestant comes onto the walkway.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"I didn't know you were into that Duncan. Well..."
Ulysesn looks her over
"Not my type of thing, but you most certainly are a looker and you do look strong along with ambition too."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 10, 2013)

"Hmm. Don't think I can properly judge poise for someone of your... _physique_. But I am eager to get to see just how powerful you are in the _talent portion_!"

Troyce directs his attention back to number one. "And I hope you've got something to show us too, darling, because you're clearly not going to coast on your cup size alone with competition like this."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2013)

Tassara keeps singing a new song.


_You are my Star
You light my way
you brighten all my nights and make my day

You are my star
I'm not alone
now that i have one of my very own

and if i start to lose my way
i search the sky and find out where... you are
then i call on you and you shine through
because you are...because you are my star

Bare a smile when she smiles
She brings to those who watch
the sweet fullfillment of
your secret longing...

like a hope...like a dream
no request, is too extreme
when you wish, upon a star
your dreams, your dreams come true.

La la la, la la la_


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2013)

Duncan nods sagely at contestant 1's answer. "Indeed they are impressive. Of course it's not the size that matters but what ye do with them eh? Aye, that and personality and all that...."

The Scotsman looks to contestant 2.

"How exotic!" Duncan pounded his fist with steam shooting out of hi8s nose. "Most powerful eh? Hmmm, maybe we'll see that in the next stage. Wrestling contest, but that's for later. Tell me contestant 2, what can you do with that tail of yours?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2013)

A third girl walks onto the walkway.


*Spoiler*: _NSFW_ 




The middle head of the girl is this one:


*Spoiler*: __ 















The third girl says: "I win, cause I give the best head!"

The snake girl answers: "Anything you'd could think of my darling!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

"Ermmm, uh.... Next."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 13, 2013)

"Oh, don't be so insensitive, Uly. At least she's got a sense of humor. Duncan, what's your take on this?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2013)

Duncan runs his chin looking at the third contestant. "More than meets the eye here, 3 sets of boobs!, that's a pretty big plus there I reckon!" 

 Duncan scratches his head, "Any more contestants?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2013)

One more appears, looks like her animal reference is that of a donkey.
"I win, cause I have your past and future!"

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2013)

"Even in your dreams you are called a Donkey... Is this the last one?"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 16, 2013)

"That, uh... That sounds like a threat, Contestant #4" Troyce remarks. "Does that sound threatening to anyone else?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "That, uh... That sounds like a threat, Contestant #4" Troyce remarks. "Does that sound threatening to anyone else?"



"I'm thinking the near future will involve running, yes."


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _nsfw_ 









"I win, cause I am your mother and your father!" the fifth one says.

Looking towards the contestant area no further contestant will come out. This is the last contestant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Ulysesn gives the contestant an odd look.
"I legitimately have no idea."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2013)

"Duncan, may I just say how glad I am that I got to witness your descent into madness from within." Troyce says as an aside.

"Well, this should conclude our opening round unless any of my fellow judges have any more questions."


----------



## kluang (Dec 17, 2013)

"Can those girl can even cook? I'm hungry."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2013)

It wasn't until the third and forth contestants came out that Kaylee went from only paying half attention to paying full attention.  Living in The Wildes showed her a lot of strange things but this was getting a bit more than that.  Deciding she was done with her bath Kaylee moved toward the others and walked halfway out of the pool.  "I have to ask..."  She pauses for a moment eying the contestants.  "Exactly what did you mean by those statements contestants three and four?"

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
12,+14
Total:26


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

"Heads are best served bitter and cold," the third contestant answers. She does have an eerie similar appearance to a three headed canine from stories of the underworld and the dead. 

The centaur looking girl with a donkey body repeats, "I am your past and future!"

Their statement are said in a straight and serious tone.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2013)

"Uh?"

Tassara is quite confused with the participants and joins Kaylee still wearing her improvised "toga". 

"There might be some kind of deeper significance to this..."

Wisdom Check


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2013)

"Okay, folks, I apprecieate the concern, but _we're _ the ones in charge of judging over here. Duncan can reflect on the twisted signifgance of these choices later, but I want to get this over and done with as fast as possible, and that _probably _means selecting who advances to the next round."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 17, 2013)

Hayao maintains keeping his eyes shut tight, arms crossed in a sort of boycotting of the events at hand, but whispers to *Yuki*, who more than likely had kept her eyes open.

"What's going on, Yuki? Why are they questioning the validity of some of the contestants?" He's scowling all the way, thinking that this was definitely a breach of proper behavior. This sort of thing _definitely _required premeditated planning to be made appropriate.


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Uh?"
> 
> Tassara is quite confused with the participants and joins Kaylee still wearing her improvised "toga".
> 
> ...



This whole head is best served bitter and cold reminds her of a  proverbial saying. "V.I.M.S.W.E.I.C.B."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2013)

"Eh..." Duncan looks at the girls and wonders what's going on. "Don't get all fuckin serious on me now! We were havin a good time, I was gonna pick out a winner and then we were gonna go off on our merry way, all relaxed, without any issue. You know. One nice dream. Not too much te ask right?"

Duncan notes the serious looks on the faces of the latter girls and rubs his face. "Aye fuck's sake, go on then. Ye somehow represent my parental issues of some sort and ye represent my fuckin hatred for being called donkey. Brilliant. Absolutely fuckin doggone brilliant! Why don't we just hold hands in a circle with mke in the middle and call me a twat for the rest of the dream, and fuckin get it over with!"

Duncan said irately and sat down in a huff. 

"Let's just get this stupid dream over wit. Tassy, can ye give us a hand? Kaylee? What are ye thinkin?"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2013)

"Well, I know if _I _were picking, like, three of these five, I'd go with the naga, the ass-taur, and blondie. In that order", says Troyce. "I don't know what sort of brain damage brought forth these heavy-handed metaphors but from the perspective of a _pageant judge _and not a _psychiatrist_, those three seem like the best."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Crossbow said:


> "Well, I know if _I _were picking, like, three of these five, I'd go with the naga, the ass-taur, and blondie. In that order", says Troyce. "I don't know what sort of brain damage brought forth these heavy-handed metaphors but from the perspective of a _pageant judge _and not a _psychiatrist_, those three seem like the best."



"I vote 4, 5 , and 1. Clearly it would be best for Duncan later if these were picked."


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

The snake girl and the donkey cenataur step forward after being chosen by the judges.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2013)

Duncan notices Kaylee getting out of the water and starts drooling.

"I choose Kaylee!" Duncan says pointing at druid. "As head judge I officially nominate her. My dream, my rules!"


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I vote 4, 5 , and 1. Clearly it would be best for Duncan later if these were picked."



"Oh, 'best' my ass." Troyce grumbles to Ulyssen in almost a whisper, smaking the bath water. "You and I both know that Duncan's not going to _learn _anything from this or develop as a person in any way. His skull is thick, his vision is short, and I'm frankly amazed he's stayed this sober for this long. Voting for a damned _space egg_ claiming to be his parents is not going to-"

He stops as Duncan makes his announcement, then takes a deep breath. "That's fine, that's... That's great, sure. Can we move on to the talent round now or what?"


----------



## Muk (Dec 17, 2013)

The blond girl, the egg girl, and the cerberus girl turn towards kaylee jump her and devour her before disappearing with kaylee.

You find no traces of kaylee.


*Spoiler*: _kaylee_ 



You have been completely disconnected from the dream. You feel completely transparent in every way. If you try to interact or talk to anyone they do not hear or feel you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

There is a rather shocked face made by Ulysesn followed by intense sweating.
"Well...Kaylee just died... So Troyce looks like we have no choice, but to vote or be eaten. How fun, also hold down Duncan with me, before he gets the rest of us killed."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2013)

"Is this some kind of extended metaphor for Duncan's insecurities sabotaging any chance he might have at actually getting Kaylee?" Drell asks, staring at the monster girls warily. "Actually, I suppose we should extend the metaphor from "Kaylee" to "happiness in general", in which case it's much more applicable and amusingly sad."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Is this some kind of extended metaphor for Duncan's insecurities sabotaging any chance he might have at actually getting Kaylee?" Drell asks, staring at the monster girls warily. "Actually, I suppose we should extend the metaphor from "Kaylee" to "happiness in general", in which case it's much more applicable and amusingly sad."



"Shut the hell up Drell!"
Ulysesn says as he struggles with Duncan


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 18, 2013)

"Gods dammit, nobody is allowed to talk about symbolism at all until the competition is over and done with, okay?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2013)

Muk said:


> This whole head is best served bitter and cold reminds her of a  proverbial saying. "V.I.M.S.W.E.I.C.B."



((  I don't know what that is. I'm not very knowledgeable on Sayings. Can someone help me out here? Muk, PM? ))

"KAYLEE!!" Tassara gasps when the others jump at her and eat her. "By the Watchman!!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2013)

?Well there's this strange snake thing, something that looks like triplets got merged with a dog, another one that has the lower half of an ass, and some weird egg shaped thing claiming to be his parents.? she responds to Hayao, then gasps as the monsters eat Kaylee.  ?Alright Hay, I know this is against your code, but you might just have to look.  _Nuuta Dukkotis_ ate Kaylee, and then they disappeared.?  She growls, frantically looking around.



*Spoiler*: _Nuuta Dukkotis_ 




Elven for Damn Orc Lovers


----------



## Kuno (Dec 18, 2013)

When Duncan decided to nominate Kaylee it took the druid a bit by surprise.  She was about to tell him no thank you but she didn't have a chance.  One minute she was standing next to Tassy trying to figure out what was going on and the next everything seemed to change.  'Be careful!'  Kaylee yelled at the group before realizing that she had absolutely no affect.  She couldn't help, all she could do was watch, and wonder if this is what the monk meant when he talked about dying in the dreams...


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2013)

"Oh gods, Oh gods..." she's still a little in shock, trying to think on a spell she might use to 'revive' Kaylee, but she's not that strong yet!!

 "What...wait.. Duncan! DUNCAN" Tassara calls to him remembering something.

"I just... Do you have a grudge against someone? A vendetta of some sort? These things... well, they ate her. Like a dish. _"Revenge is a dish best served cold"_?"

She looks at the participants. (Donkey girl?) "What do you say about this? Why did you do this?" She inquires.


----------



## kluang (Dec 18, 2013)

Zozaria just watch all of this in amusement, and thinking Kaylee's disappearance is a part of the show.


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Oh gods, Oh gods..." she's still a little in shock, trying to think on a spell she might use to 'revive' Kaylee, but she's not that strong yet!!
> 
> "What...wait.. Duncan! DUNCAN" Tassara calls to him remembering something.
> 
> ...



The donkey girl and snake girl look towards Duncan and into his eye and say "I love you!" in a totally serious tone, but at the same time there is some sexiness in their voice. After hearing each other say it they turn their heads to each others and glare each other, giving each other a death glare, yet they do nothing, yet. They turn their head back to Duncan waiting for his respond.

In their eye they do not see the rest of the group or if they do, they are like flies, of no significance; or that is the aura of feeling you are getting from them.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2013)

Duncan's eyes become huge and he clenches his jaw as his stands up quickly as Ulysesn grabs him. 

"Ulysesn, I'm gonna ask ye just once. Kaylee is the most important person to me right now, if ye deny me my action against the fuckers that hurt her....no.... killed her... then mark my words I'll kill you. I'm no even playin around here. Let me go. Right now."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 19, 2013)

Hayao shifts suddenly, and it almost seems like he's about to spring into action, but he sits still. He breaths slowly and uncrosses his arms, setting his fingers into some sort of...odd gesture as he thinks. Sniffing once, the Elven samurai clears his throat, and then addresses the monk beside him. "Yuki, orient me in their general direction, please." His eyes remain closed, but it's clear that he's about to try to do something or another.


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2013)

Ricket grabs Hayao's shoulder and orients him in his not desired direction.

"You may open your eyes without any trouble," Ricket says. Ricket has been chilling and enjoying the bath to the best of his ability.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan's eyes become huge and he clenches his jaw as his stands up quickly as Ulysesn grabs him.
> 
> "Ulysesn, I'm gonna ask ye just once. Kaylee is the most important person to me right now, if ye deny me my action against the fuckers that hurt her....no.... killed her... then mark my words I'll kill you. I'm no even playin around here. Let me go. Right now."


Ulysesn refuses
"I can't do that as your friend. If you'd have a hard time killing me You'll sure as hell won't be able to do anything to them. It's a part of the trap, it's why we are all unarmed. Remember these are dreams, you must face them head on and in what dream would you actually kill Kaylee? So calm down, there is still a chance  she's alive. Do it for her sake, she wouldn't want you to die such a death."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2013)

"Oh, don't try to reason with him," Drell says offhandedly to Ulyssesn. "Acting without thinking is Duncan's whole thing, don't you know. It's what got him into this mess and it's how he's going to respond to it, because to act in any other way would require some modicum of intelligence he simply doesn't posses." He crosses his arms. "Just let him do what he does. If your dream was any indication, these dreams will bend over backwards to make sure we progress relatively unharmed."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 19, 2013)

He raises an eyebrow, but trusts the paladin, and cautiously glances about, so as to not intrude on anyone's privacy, though really, he just trains his gaze on the two beast ladies in front of him, and begins to try and sense out what their intent is, and then what they may or may not be, relative to the rest of the group.

"Thank you, Ricket."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> "Oh, don't try to reason with him," Drell says offhandedly to Ulyssesn. "Acting without thinking is Duncan's whole thing, don't you know. It's what got him into this mess and it's how he's going to respond to it, because to act in any other way would require some modicum of intelligence he simply doesn't posses." He crosses his arms. "Just let him do what he does. If your dream was any indication, these dreams will bend over backwards to make sure we progress relatively unharmed."



"It was the other way around dammit, it broke me! Not going to let that happen again!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2013)

Hayao examines the two ladies. They are serious about this competition and wanting to be number one "Miss Bathhouse". They won't let any 'outsider' get in the way and abide to the rules of no infighting among contestants.
As far as their strength is concerned, Hayao's eyes are drawn to the ladies sexy curves, distracting him even though they have partial animal bodies, their curves are too much distraction for him to gauge their strength properly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 20, 2013)

"Guh..." Hayao quickly closes his eyes again. "They are autonomous, they're going to play their parts to the best of their abilities. Please continue with the rounds, Duncan."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2013)

"Well, perhaps when you choose one of them they will eat each other until one remains?" Tassara still looks a little distraught and worried about the whole thing. 

"Duncan, uhm... would you move them that way. Away from..-." she points to whatever's left of Kaylee.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2013)

Duncan looks at Uly and nods slowly, "Right ye are, we'll do this the hard way then."

R1
Duncan casts prehensile hair (used to do the somatics of the spell)

R2
Unnatural Lust on Ulysesn towards contestant 1

R3 (if that fails)
Casts ear piercing scream

Roll(2d6)+0:
6,4,+0
Total:10

R4-5 if that fails then spell recall on ear piercing scream until he lets go


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Uly and nods slowly, "Right ye are, we'll do this the hard way then."
> 
> R1
> Duncan casts prehensile hair (used to do the somatics of the spell)
> ...


()

R1 grapple

Ulysesn  grip loosens barely holding Duncan down

r2 willsave



> If the target would not normally have lustful feelings toward the designated creature or object, it receives a +4 bonus on its saving throw.


Lost any such feelings after a shallow response from the contestant and realizing it's so shallow because its a dream construct from Duncan's mind. In other words. ewww

grapple

Lost grapple
"DAMMIT!"
r3
"Won't let you kill yourself!"
re attempt grapple



r4
maintain grapple

Loses it
Fort save

"GAHHH!"

r5
"Idiot!"
reattempt grapple

Fort save


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 20, 2013)

Troyce hurriedly starts speaking loudly over the kerfuffle between the other judges. "Um, it _seems _like our judge of honor has elected to mirror my descisions for his vote this round." 

"Duncan, if you _don't _agree with my choices, please sit still and don't cast any spells." Troyce will give him eight seconds.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2013)

The girls saw Ulysesn grab Duncan and were a little twitchy but did not really react. Now however as Ulysesn and Duncan are struggling they intervene.

In round three as Duncan frees himself from Ulysesn the snake girl's snake body entangles Ulysesn while the Donkey goes and grabs Duncan away from Ulysesn in a motherly and protective act.

Immediately as Duncan is taken away, the snake girls tail tip opens in a bright pink like a venus fly trap and eats Ulysesn whole in a single bite.

The snakegirl returns to the walkway as does the donkey girl after verifying Duncan is safe and sound. The clump of meat that should be Ulysesn is gone from the snakegirl's body.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




You end in the same place as Kaylee, with the same properties. You however are able to interact with Kaylee, just not with the others.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



"Fuck I'm...dead?"
Ulysesn looks around and sees Kaylee
"Well here we are. Duncan went berserk after what happened and I tried to calm him down. Got me killed... I guess? Kaylee is this what the afterlife is supposed to look like?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2013)

"And another one down," Drell says, this time taking several steps away from the girls and  Duncan. "Ulyssesn died as he lived...ineffectually trying to be a hero."


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 21, 2013)

"Alright, looks like with the decision to get another judge killed, he has finaized his vote as my own. So, Contestants 1, 2, and 4 are advancing! _Hooray_!" Troyce exclaims with thinly veiled fear and anger.

"Unless my peer would like to kill more of his friends while he has a streak going, we are ready to move on to the talent portion!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2013)

*Ulysesn*
*Spoiler*: __ 




"I...I don't know..."  Kaylee's eyes are big while she takes everything in.  She moves closer to Ulysesn.  "I thought we would have been given a fighting chance at least..."  She watches the goings on but doesn't do anything.  The druid had already tried that and knew it didn't work.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2013)

Duncan looks on in horror as another one of the party dies. 

"What the hell is this?You killin my friends! My...." the words get stuck in his throat as he recalls what happened to Kaylee. "This...this is like what happened to Raven! This is my fault! I....I..." he looked around at the other members of the party.

"I dunno what te do....."

"He looked back at the girls representing his parents and the donkey as they told hi, they loved him. "Love? What the fuck kind of reasonin is that?! How can ye love me when ye take what I love from me!?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 21, 2013)

Hayao opens his eyes at once, sighing as he stands once more, he takes steps towards the the judging panel, and sits down where Ulysesn was last seated, putting a hand on Duncan's shoulder, looking his fellow countryman in the eye, gaze deadly serious behind his glasses. 

"Duncan. You need to remain calm right now. At times some of us are separated from one another between dreams; but that's no reason to begin beating yourself up. Sit down. I'll replace Ulysesn as a judge. The quicker we move through this, the quicker we can find Kaylee and Ulysesn. When you are confused, or in doubt, simply take a moment to assess the situation at hand, and then proceed from there. This is a _dream_. Now we should continue. Come, sit."

Hayao sits, and nods towards the two monster girls, though he is shaking just a little bit, if one had an eye for noticing such fine details. Through tight lips and with a strained voice, he addresses the last two 'competitors'. "Due to this turn of events, you two are the only others left. Proceed to showcase your powers so we can approach finding a winner."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2013)

After seeing Ulysessn disappear only shortly after Kaylee, Yuki's eyes go wide and her face pales, then hearing Duncan start to break down.  Finally realizing that her friends are starting to get killed, she runs over to the water, splashing it then looking at the only two left, panic leaving her body and rage beginning to fill.  She walks back over to her spot, cracking her knuckles, "If anything else weird happens...They're going down."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2013)

"Dead, Hayao, those two are dead. Dream or no, they are fucking dead. And ye expect me te be rational about this? How can ye even think about a contest? I don't care about tits or ass right now! Right now I want te make those bitches pay for what they did!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Kuno said:


> *Ulysesn*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



 Ulysesn slings his arm over her
"Guess we'll just have to wait on him then. Hmm say do you know why Duncan went berserk after you died Kaylee?"
This was a rhetorical question for her sake.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 21, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Dead, Hayao, those two are dead. Dream or no, they are fucking dead. And ye expect me te be rational about this? How can ye even think about a contest? I don't care about tits or ass right now! Right now I want te make those bitches pay for what they did!"



"You do not know that for sure. If there had been a modicum of blood or gore involved, I would be inclined to believe you. Ulysesn literally disappeared, as did Kaylee and the three other contestants. If we were to judge the situation based on the information at hand, and that which is recurring from the other dreams, it would stand to reason that they weren't killed. The circumstances are too unreasonable to support that possibility." 

Hayao remains seated, though.

"But this is your story. Do as you see fit. Just do not allow passion to cloud your assessment here. Berserk rage will do those who are not present no favors, dead or not."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2013)

Duncan looks around after Hayao shares his observations.

"Aye....maybe yer right...." Duncan sits down his face pale, "Right...just a dream. They might be alive...." he says more to himself than Hayao.

He looks at the girls. "I declared the winner already. No my fault you up and killed her."


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2013)

The snake girl licks her lips as Hayao sits down, like a snake does, sensing the heat and vibration within the air.

As Duncan repeats his choice, the two girls looked shocked, look at each other and nick. The once contestant are now allies in a cause.

The snake girl's markings glow as she transforms herself into her full powered body. The donkey girl's scythe glows purple and red and an aura of purple emanates from her body.


*Spoiler*: _nsfw_ 




Full powered Snake Girl





The Snake Girl slashes in the air with her claws opening a rift then grabs into it pulling out Kaylee's ghost. The snake girl yells, "This is true power!"

"And this shall be your future!" The donkey girl screams. She cuts up Kaylee limb to limb. With each cut ghostly blood spills from her body, and the red and purple aura feast on each wound like fire and acid. These auras tear at the wounds making the once 'clean' cut into a seesaw shaped wound.

The snake girl switches her gripping position and only grabs Kaylee's head, letting the donkey girl decapitate her torso, neck and head. With her second hand the snake girl rips open a second and larger portal.

The Donkey girl tramples on the cut and ripped bodies parts before kicking them all through the portal. The snake girl lets Kaylee's head fall and uses her snake tail like a baseball bat shooting her head into the 2nd portal.

Both portals are closed after that. (The first rift immediately closed as soon as Kaylee was pulled out)

The mist rises on the dream while the two girls scream in rage.


*Spoiler*: _kaylee and ulysesn_ 




Kaylee you were properly pulled out of the ghost universe and properly cut up and trampled upon. You were fully conscious during all this part and properly received pain from all cuts and everything.

You return to the ghost universe in pieces and shambles.

Ulyses during all this you yourself did not find any portal or rift for escape. It was a one way rift only opened to the snake girl and her power.






*The clearing:*

The group finds neither Ulysesn nor Kaylee present in the clearing. Their gear and animal companions are still around, but no sign of their bodies.

There is a statue, a complex statue. It is of a snake girl and a donkey girl. The Donkey girl is trampling a female body while with her scythe she's cutting up a male body being held by the snake girl in one hand. The snake girl's second hand holds the female's head. Both looked like they are enjoying themselves at their work of 'art'.


*Spoiler*: _ulysesn kaylee in the clearing_ 




You have ghost properties. You may fly and pass through anything. The other cannot see you or touch you at all.

Ulysesn you notice you can poke at things and feel a respond. (less than 1 ms of interaction) You may poke them indefinitely, but each contact is an individual touch. _[The other side must make a sense motive/constitution/fortitude 20 to feel each poke]_

Kaylee you notice that you may whisper to each person one sentence. {1 sentence per person. you may only talk to one person once per day}_(max 2 dependent clause, 1 main clause).
[Listen/wisdom/sense motive Check is 22 for anyone to hear your whisper.]_

However neither of you are able to hear what the material world is saying. *You only see if they are able to respond.*

Kaylee with your ripped apart bodies you are able to move them at your discretion as long as you make a concentration/constitution check 20.(Retries are possible, it just takes extra effort. No Take 10 or 20s) Else you are unable to move at all.

Ulysesn you are able to touch and pick up Kaylee if you wish to do so, you may even gather her limbs and parts, but you have no place to stash them as you are a naked ghost.

As in Ulysesn you are free to interact normally with anyone who is a ghost. Kaylee too is 'free' to interact with anyone who is a ghost, she's just cut up in pieces and can't move unless she makes a concentration/constitution check 20.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



Ulysesn looks at Kaylee's condition
"Kaylee... that idiot."
Ulysesn picks up her head and then puts it next to Duncan
"Go yell at the idiot while I go gather your body and put it back together in some kind of fashion."
Ulysesn starts gathering her body parts near her head in a human like fashion


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2013)

Ricket grabs Duncan's shoulder as they realize the consequence of their actions. "If you need a hammer; here just hold it." Ricket hands him his warhammer into Duncans hand and turns him towards the statues.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2013)

Before Kaylee could ask Ulysesn what he meant exactly she was rudely pulled out of her position.  It took a few moments before relization sunk in.  When it did though she began to scream.  The cuts were obviously beyond painful and she couldn't stop herself letting it be voiced.  
*
Ulysesn*:
*Spoiler*: __ 




"I..."  The young woman couldn't even find the words about how she felt.  The druid knew that it was possible to die in the dream realm.  She understood that completely.  Only she had thought she would at least have a fighting chance and not be torn to pieces and trampled on, especially after being turned into a ghost.  "Oh...this...Uly..."  Without thinking she attempts to reach up and wipe away her tears.  It didn't work.  Of course not, her hands were no where near her at the moment.  "What are we going to do?"  Kaylee says with a bit of a hiccup from all the crying.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2013)

Hayao interposes himself between Duncan and the statue, shaking his head. His eyes are wide, and his body shakes in the folds of his kimono quietly. Tiny, terrible trembling that he doesn't even notice himself.

"Duncan, I can identify with what you're feeling right now, but we have no idea what those statues represent or what they do. We should at least talk about this, or try and get an idea of what destroying it will do." The elf nearly stumbles on the words, unsure if he believes them himself. But he told himself to keep a clear head, and try and assess the situation. He turns towards Brox. "Brox, can you feel Kaylee at all? What are you feeling, right now? Do you still sense your connection?" He also looks around to see if Beatrix's things are still present after her involvement in Ulysesn's dream. Hayao summons a deep breath and holds his head high, but does not budge from his position between the statue and Duncan.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2013)

Beatrix's belongings are gone as she stayed behind with the dream dragon.

Brox still has a connection with his master else he'd have left/disappeared, however any sort of communication is not possible.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2013)

Duncan looks at the statue and at the girl being trampled on.

"She suffered because of me. She died in agony and pain cos I'm an idiot. You guys are better off going ahead without me. I'm gonna stay here. Good luck an all....."

Duncan sits by the statue, not wanting to destroy it but keep it as a reminder to him over what he's done.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 22, 2013)

"No.  No no no no no...  This can't have happened.  It can't be over already...There has to be some way..."  Tears starting to well up in her eyes, she paces the camp, "C'mon...There has to be some way to get them back...something..." she sniffs as the tears begin to streak her face.  "T-Tass...You know anything?"

Knowledge Religion
Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26


Knowledge Arcana
Roll(1d20)+6:
14,+6
Total:20


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2013)

After thinking it through, she remembers the snake girl slashed open a rift and pulled Kaylee out of a 'parallel' dimension. So the two of them should still be 'near by'. 

Doesn't mean much as Yuki is in no position to bring them back to the material dream world nor is she able to pull of the same stunt the snake girl did to bring them back.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2013)

"Their...things are still here. Brox would be _gone_, just like Beatrix's things...I believe there's still hope yet." Hayao sounds like he's more inclined to believe his own words now. "And we're not leaving without you, Duncan. Especially not after what just transpired. I believe we could continue on to the next dream, if you all were willing." He eyes their remaining items, gaze lingering before he looks back to Duncan.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2013)

"Though we barely did anything, I don't think rushing into the next dream is a wise choice. Maybe at least let it sink in for one night. This event is rather draining and we need to be fresh for the next challenge," Ricket counters Hayao's eagerness.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

Kuno said:


> Before Kaylee could ask Ulysesn what he meant exactly she was rudely pulled out of her position.  It took a few moments before relization sunk in.  When it did though she began to scream.  The cuts were obviously beyond painful and she couldn't stop herself letting it be voiced.
> *
> Ulysesn*:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 



Ulysesn finishes putting her body together
"Done. Sorry about having to touch ya."
Ulysesn picks up Kaylee's head and wipes her tears then hugs her head to his chest
"Not going to cry about it that's for sure. I'm going to poke that dumbass Duncan in the eye a bunch of times.



Ulysesn pokes Duncan in the eye over and over until he notices while holding Kaylee's head


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2013)

Duncan listens to Hayao's words and nods. "Aye, ghosts....we've seen them before and I remember readin about them. eh....isn't there some sort of board they use te talk te ghosts or somethin.... a weewee board.....somethin like that?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2013)

"We elected Hayao as leader," Drell says. "What was the point if we argue his every decision? I agree with him - we are all rested and perfectly prepared to enter the next dream. If death is so disorienting an event to you, perhaps you've entered into the wrong profession. I have no numbers, but I think it is fairly self evident that adventuring has a rather high mortality rate."

He crosses his arms. "This realm has taken three of our number. We have no idea how long we've spent here - it could be weeks, or months, or years already. If we delay much more, our employer in the physical world might die of old age, rendering this mission pointless."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2013)

general Int check on communicating with ghosts 

Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2013)

Kaylee's death is still too much on Duncan's mind for him to properly think of a way to communicate with ghosts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2013)

EXP Gain (yeah this is less personal than I normally would but I didn't keep good notes as I went along)

1520 for everyone

If you need your current total let me know.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2013)

Con check Roll(1d20)+4:
9,+4
Total:13

(um....so what now?)


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2013)

Vergil doesn't feel Ulysesn's poking at all. None of them.

Maybe Ulysesn should try someone who is not in shock.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2013)

Tassara is in complete and utter shock.  Shadows of evil flying down to snatch children from the light, that she can handle.  Strange creatures randomly cutting up and eating her friends without being able to react at all is NOPE NOPE NOPE.

She remembers what Brother Menik told her years ago at the Church's orphanage.

_"Close your eyes, child... clear your mind of any thought. Let it be a place of peace."_

Tassara closes her eyes and takes slow deep breaths to calm herself.

She casts Guidance +1. 

She casts Detect Magic. 

She opens her eyes and looks around for any clue that might allow them to communicate with ghosts if that's possible. She looks at the place where the creatures took Kaylee's ghosts.







She keeps her distance to the creatures.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Tassara is in complete and utter shock.  Shadows of evil flying down to snatch children from the light, that she can handle.  Strange creatures randomly cutting up and eating her friends without being able to react at all is NOPE NOPE NOPE.
> 
> She remembers what Brother Menik told her years ago at the Church's orphanage.
> 
> ...



((Tassara is back in the clearing with the hut, she doesn't really get an opportunity to cast detect magic on the creatures or the magic they used.))

From the power displayed by the snake girl at least Tassara can conclude following. Opening any sort of portals or rift is a difficult feat to begin with. Opening a precise rift/portal to the ghost realm is even more difficult, usually any sort of 'spell master wizard' would take days of preparations and calculations to prepare just opening a portal.

The snake girl just did that in a blink of an eye, on a whim as if it was the most natural thing, like eating a banana or something along those lines. She made something that could take days, maybe even weeks or months of preparation for a master wizard look easy, very damn easy.

And that was just opening a portal on a whim. She then pulled out Kaylee's ghost without looking perfectly out of the ghost realm and was strangling and holding her like she was a toy. Common sense says you don't just hold ghosts in the palm of your hand like they are puppet toys to be ripped apart from.

Then there is this scythe weapon with a weird red and purple aura. It festers on ghost wounds, ghost wounds of all things. You've heard of torture of souls and what not, but that's stuff that's from the abyss or hell, torturing souls are stuff only powerful demons or devils usually do, very powerful demons or devils not the type you encounter in the mortal realm. If you do encounter creatures of this caliber usually it is a world ending scenario.

However as Tassara is thinking and praying for some sort of way she notices something. As the doom and gloom realization settles in, she notices in her prayer there is a respond of a powerful source of holy power coming from the mist. It is still out of her reach, but it is so powerful that even here in the clearing if she prays and concentrates she can feel it coming out of the mist.

She's unsure what sort of power it is, it is too far away, but it is radiating with a huge amount of holy power enough to give her glimmers of hope to think she's able to return her two fallen friends to the material dream world.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2013)

(( Sorry, so we are back to the hut?  I didn't catch that. Alright. ))

Tassara blinks. Yes. YES!

"Listen, everybody! LISTEN! What those creatures did... that was completely out of this world (even the dream world, I would think). Only the greatest spellcasters or demons could have been able to pull Kaylee's ghost out of the astral realm just like that on a whim. Those... I don't even want to think what could they be..." she visibly shudders as Katty comes and rubs against her leg. "The scythe was... for the torture of souls.  Either from the Abyss or Hell itself."


"BUT! There might be some hope yet! I can feel it... There's a huge holy power coming from the mist in that direction... It answered my prayers while looking for an answer to bring them back. It's still far away, but..."

"I must be honest. I don't know what kind of power that might be, but I have a hunch it might be our best chance to bring them back."

((Can Tassara at least tell if the power is Good/Evil? ))


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2013)

((It's holy power! as in super duper uber holy stuff))

"Now we just need to convince Duncan to come along for another ride," Ricket says after hearing Tassara's prayer results.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2013)

Tassara will come to Duncan and shake him off his shock. She crouches ((assuming his sitting on a catatonic state)) to get his head on her hands to make sure he is looking at her.


"Listen to me Duncan! Kaylee and Ulysesn might be saved still! You are not going to give up on them now, *are you?* *She needs you Duncan! *This is no time to loose yourself in despair! What are you willing to do to bring her back!? *Stand!*  Show me the true courage of your heart!" 



((_Holy Mother of The Coddler._))


----------



## kluang (Dec 23, 2013)

> Tassara blinks. Yes. YES!
> 
> "Listen, everybody! LISTEN! What those creatures did... that was completely out of this world (even the dream world, I would think). Only the greatest spellcasters or demons could have been able to pull Kaylee's ghost out of the astral realm just like that on a whim. Those... I don't even want to think what could they be..." she visibly shudders as Katty comes and rubs against her leg. "The scythe was... for the torture of souls. Either from the Abyss or Hell itself."
> 
> ...



"I may have lost my magic, but I haven't lost my instinct and blade prowess." and he unsheathed  his blade. He then walks to Duncan and kneel next to him. "Follow Tassara lead and maybe, just maybe we can save Kaylee and Ulysesn. This your dream and your trial, whatever the outcome, is by your decision. We're just here to help you to get to it."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2013)

Duncan listens to Tassy's words and nods. "A chance to bring her back? But....she....won't forgive me. How can I face her after this?"

"But I would rather face her wrath than let her remain in that state. I just...I just won't do anything."

Duncan has clearly lost all confidence within his abilities  and meekly stands up to join the others.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2013)

Hayao smiles meekly, and glances at Tassara to gauge whether or not she desired to pursue the possible lead now. The samurai was clearly in favor of continuing rather than wasting any more time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _kaylee_ 



"Damn idiot can't feel a thing lets try Hayao then."





Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao smiles meekly, and glances at Tassara to gauge whether or not she desired to pursue the possible lead now. The samurai was clearly in favor of continuing rather than wasting any more time.



Ulysesn pokes Hayao in his eye


----------



## kluang (Dec 23, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Duncan listens to Tassy's words and nods. "A chance to bring her back? But....she....won't forgive me. How can I face her after this?"
> 
> "But I would rather face her wrath than let her remain in that state. I just...I just won't do anything."
> 
> Duncan has clearly lost all confidence within his abilities  and meekly stands up to join the others.



"If this ghost thingy is correct, and there's a chance of bringing them back, then probably there are here, listening and watching. You really want to see Kaylee sees you like this?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2013)

Tassara uses Touch of Good and also casts Guidance on Vergil to bolster his resolve. "I'm here to help you. No one said you need to do this alone. Whatever is ahead in the mist, we will face it together!"

"Let's go!" she nods at Hayao, knowing he was waiting for a cue to move.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2013)

"Yes, excellent," Drell says, walking into the mist in the direction Tassara pointed. "Maybe now we'll see some progress." 

He doesn't really care about maybe getting Kaylee and Ulyssesn back, but for now he's focusing on the fact that Duncan's probably never going to be the same, which is nice.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: _kaylee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





(Assuming he keeps poking him incessantly, I rolled a 2 before this )

Hayao begins to move to follow Drell, but then blinks a few times, something seemingly hitting him in the eye despite his glasses. He shakes his head, looking about, but then continues on. Strange...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> (Assuming he keeps poking him incessantly, I rolled a 2 before this )
> 
> Hayao begins to move to follow Drell, but then blinks a few times, something seemingly hitting him in the eye despite his glasses. He shakes his head, looking about, but then continues on. Strange...




*Spoiler*: _kaylee_ 



"Hmm did he notice?"



This time Ulysesn gives a sharp jab with his finger


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 24, 2013)

Hayao doubles over as he's seemingly stabbed in the eye, glancing about for the perpetrator. "Vile spirits, show yourselves..." he muttered as he held his eye instinctively. "I fear there may be hostile ghosts about as well, we should move quickly." He glances about warily, though he couldn't see them, he was sure.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao doubles over as he's seemingly stabbed in the eye, glancing about for the perpetrator. "Vile spirits, show yourselves..." he muttered as he held his eye instinctively. "I fear there may be hostile ghosts about as well, we should move quickly." He glances about warily, though he couldn't see them, he was sure.




*Spoiler*: _kaylee_ 



 A huge smile comes over Ulysesn
I've always wanted to try this."



Ulysesn crouches over and... ONE THOUSAND YEARS OF DEATH pokes Hayao


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2013)

"Time is short then! We must hurry!" Tassara motions the rest.


----------



## kluang (Dec 24, 2013)

"Point the way."


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao doubles over as he's seemingly stabbed in the eye, glancing about for the perpetrator. "Vile spirits, show yourselves..." he muttered as he held his eye instinctively. "I fear there may be hostile ghosts about as well, we should move quickly." He glances about warily, though he couldn't see them, he was sure.



"Are you certain it is 'hostile'?" Ricket questions Hayao's interpretation. "You are quick to call it's action hostile. Who knows what the spirits wants from you."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 24, 2013)

Hayao rubs his eyes a bit more for good measure, and looks about. "Either hostile or incredibly immature." Hayao doesn't delay as he moves on into the mist as well.

((Using a Constitution check for the 'thousand years of death, which is a +0.))


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 24, 2013)

"Well, either way it's not anything we want anything to do with" Troyce says after a heavy sigh.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2013)

Duncan gets up with a bit more spring in his step, but a more serious and focused look on his face.

"Aye, let's do this." (Ready to go)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 24, 2013)

Wiping her eyes, she nods, "We can do this."  She immediately bounces back, with the thought of being able to bring them back, she runs after the rest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Wonder if we can follow them Kaylee."



Ulysesn attempts to follow along with  the group with Kaylee's head in tow


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2013)

The group enters the mist, the ghosts follow all are transported to the next dream.


*Spoiler*: _group and ghost_ 




You find yourself in darkness. All above and below, to your left and right and in front of you or to your behind there is darkness. You stand on solid ground.

The ghost is with the group, still with their ghost properties.







*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




You are not among the group. You are alone. In front of you is a table with a game board and two treasure chests.

There are windows in the treasure chests. Inside one is a tome, it has a snake woman's seal on it. It reeks of arcane power and knowledge. A once in a lifetime chance to attain such power.

In the other is a grail filled with a liquid. It reeks of holy power.

Connected to these two treasures are two tubes, one tube for each treasure chest. There are two doors at the end of the tube requiring three keys to open them. Each side has three distinct key holes.

There are three game-boards with different challenges. Each has two keys as a reward, however Drell knows they may only carry one key with them. The other one cannot be taken with them after the puzzle is solved.

He sees in a dark corner his party members (only the material ones, not the ghosts) on the game board. They are just standing there, for now. If he can't move them directly. There are a few flags to the side on the table. 

7 flags in rainbow colors. (red, orange, yellow, green blue, indigo, violet) There is a dial on the flags from 1 to 10, with this he can increase or decrease the intensity of the flag's light.

Drell may place the flags on anything he desires that he can see on the game board. He may zoom into a game board and examine anything he likes and rotate them in three dimension. 

The only thing he cannot do is take the three desired keys and open the damn treasure chest, for that he must employ the party instead of himself. He is but a guide who has the complete overview to the situation.





*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 




You feel two sources of power radiating from somewhere beyond this darkness. One is distinct Holy the other Arcane in nature.





*Spoiler*: _game board 1_ 




It is the stupid puzzle from the rogues dream. The same cage, the same device, just this time they don't have a child to help them solve it.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 25, 2013)

"Right can't see shit." Duncan casts Dancing lights in front of him and tries to see what he can see. 

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2013)

The light cast by Duncan's spell only illuminates a 5ft space. He's able to see his other party member and start counting who isn't with them. 3 are not there. (Drell, kaylee and ulysesn)


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2013)

1. Drell first attempts to cast *Prestidigitation* on each of the party members to turn what they're wearing blue. Duncan's clothing however, he'll turn purple. If that doesn't work, he'll simply skip this step.

2. Drell takes the blue flag and turns its light to 5. He then places the flag slightly in front of the party. If his Prestidigitation trick worked, he'll turn the purple flag to 5 and place it off slightly away from the rest of the group, just far enough to be a pain in the ass.

3. With that done, Drell will turn his attention to the cage. He remembers some of the construction from Troyce's dream, but he will take a few minutes to acquaint himself with it, examining it from front to back with the nifty 3D viewing he's got going. 

*Knowledge: Engineering*
Roll(1d20)+14:
10,+14
Total:24

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+11:
12,+11
Total:23

Drell is simply looking to understand the cage, and how it might be best to open quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2013)

Step 1&2: Works like wonders.
Step 3: It is a relative complex lock. It is rigged with some traps and a misstep would trigger it. The cage metal however is a soft metal, thus allowing it to be smashed easily. Unlike the potion there is no fear of destroying the keys if he would want to resort to a more crude way of doing things.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2013)

Drell nods in satisfaction, then turns his attention back to the party.

1. He cranks the blue flag up to seven and places it near the side of the cage. He'll alternate the blue flag between about 4 and 7 a few times to make sure the party understands. He moves Duncan up as well, though still keeps the magus separated from the rest of the group.

2. He casts *Presidigitation* on Ricket, turning his armor back to its normal shade. He then uses *Presidigitation* again, but this time turns Ricket's hammer (or is a mace? I really can't remember) a bright shade of red. He then takes the red flag and places it on the bars of the cage, flashing it violently.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2013)

The party sees a blue flag in the far distance. It has the same color as their clothing. It seems their footing is solid enough for them to walk towards the blue flag.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 



"Lets see what this Holy light is all about then Kaylee."



Ulysesn flys towards the holy power with Kaylee in tow


----------



## kluang (Dec 26, 2013)

Muk said:


> The party sees a blue flag in the far distance. It has the same color as their clothing. It seems their footing is solid enough for them to walk towards the blue flag.



Zozaria checks the path to see if its safe enough to walk on

Knowledge Dungeoneering

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2013)

@zoza: It is a flat wooden solid ground. Almost as if you are standing on a chess board.


*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 




The two travel through all the wall from game board one to three and find two giant gates. Each gate requires three distinct keys to open them.

Heading through the gate that radiates with holy power they travel along a 'tube' and find a grail with powerful holy water. 

They are certain with this holy power and grail and some sort of ritual they should be able to return to their friends.

Kaylee noticed a peculiar marking inside the tube. A candle holder with seven arms to hold seven candles was marked inside the tube on one spot.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 26, 2013)

"Wait...why am I a different color? Is this...Drell's dream?....aw shit. Why am I getting seperated?" Duncan said in panic as he got separated.

"You do realise that I can kick yer ass when we get together in the clearing yeah?" Duncan scowls


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2013)

Tassara follow along with Zozaria. "This place... looks familiar. Like a chess table. Uh, you don't think we are the pieces? Or..."


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2013)

After a few moments the group arrives at the first puzzle, the same cage back in zoza's dream except it is glowing red like ricket's hammer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 27, 2013)

((Cage from Troyce's dream))


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2013)

"Well, I see my hammer blinking red and so does the cage. Anyone wish to smash down the cage?" Ricket says noticing the same red color on his hammer and the cage metal.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2013)

Ghost
*Spoiler*: __ 




"What do you think we should do?  I think I might be able to help them a little..."  Kaylee thinks on the image she had seen in the tube.  Trying to figure out if she could tell anything more about it.

Perception:
1d20+14 → [14,14] = (28)

"I don't want to stay this way, Uly.  We need to figure this out!"


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 




Kaylee remembers seeing a candle stand in the second puzzle. It had seven arms to hold seven candles.

Examining the symbol on the wall and sticking their head through it they notice it is a tunnel. Where it connects to is uncertain, but it takes some traveling to find out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: _ghosts_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



"Got ya Kaylee"
Ulysesn travels down the tunnel as quickly as he can with Kaylee


----------



## kluang (Dec 28, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Cage from Troyce's dream))



"Ah, hell no. Not that cage again."


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2013)

"You wanna have another go at this cage?" Ricket looks at Troyce. "You might be faster this time around than you were last time."


*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 




They find another tunnel at the end of the secret passage.
Following the tunnel they find them in front of the arcane source of power. A tome with a snake woman edged into its front cover.

Being close to the tome makes Kaylee's ghost wounds glow in purple. It reminds her of the painful cutting apart.





*Spoiler*: _A picture of what Drell Sees_ 






The party are the chess pieces and don't see anything besides the puzzle 1 and the flags that Drell is placing on the game board.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You wanna have another go at this cage?" Ricket looks at Troyce. "You might be faster this time around than you were last time."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ghost_
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



"I see, so if they come over to this one it's a failure. Surely he would know better than taking something so easily in reach and that the dreams would punish him if he took what he wanted."
Ulysesn notices Kaylee
"Same as that snake monster, lets get back to the group then.
Ulysesn makes his way back to the group.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 




The ghosts arrive back at the party without any issues. As they pass through puzzle 2 they notice the candle-holder just being a typical decoration in the room. If you didn't know its importance you'd never would have noticed it.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> "You wanna have another go at this cage?" Ricket looks at Troyce. "You might be faster this time around than you were last time."



"...At what? This? Last time I tried to get through the outer layer, _someone _on the team tried to kill me. I think you guys should just hit it until it opens, isn't that what we did last time?" Troyce is still rather confused as to what's going on, but has decided to just roll with what happens.


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2013)

"Guess I'll just smash open a few bars," Ricket says and after a few minutes of bashing a hole opens up in the cage.


----------



## kluang (Dec 30, 2013)

"Nice one, Ricket."


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2013)

"So wanna have another go at this device? Not like someone's gonna smash your head in," Ricket says to Troyce.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 30, 2013)

"Alright, I can handle the inner part, I think" Troyce looks around to figure out if the mehcanisms are in the same places and do the same things.

Perception
19+7=26

Knowledge (engineering)
19+8=27


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2013)

Tassara uses Touch of Good and Bless to aid in the rolls. "Hopefully that will do"


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2013)

As Tassara is casting her spells she feels a strangely attuned to this place. Powerful Holy power is somewhere in this dream.

Troyce finds the device to be pretty much the same, at least from the outside. He'd have to take it apart completely to be certain if it is completely the same.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 30, 2013)

In that case, Troyce would instruct his partymates to pull down the requisite pulleys to open the panel.

(Unless i'm misunderstanding how far along we are)


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2013)

The pulleys are being pulled as via Troyce instructions. The device turns and opens up for one final puzzle. The one where Troyce had the child helping him out. Just this time around it is only him that is around.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2013)

Muk said:


> As Tassara is casting her spells she feels a strangely attuned to this place. Powerful Holy power is somewhere in this dream.



"Hey, guys, there's a big presence in here" she calls to the others. "Can someone else help me with detect magic or detect good?" 

She will use Detect Magic and pray for Guidance again to see if the power response as before.


Checks


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2013)

Tassara casts Detect Magic and after holding it for twelve seconds she's knocked off her feet. Double checking with Detect Good she is also knocked off her feet after twelve seconds of inspecting the general area of this dream.


----------



## Crossbow (Dec 31, 2013)

"Can someone help me get the fourth chain working again? Preferable someone with some amount of mechanical skill, but I guess I could help you."

Knowledge (engineering)
14+8=22


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2013)

"Well I really don't want te do anything in case I get someone ripped to death again." Duncan says rubbing his head, "That an I'm no very much use here. I guess I'll just go an.....uh....I know a couple o songs....."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2014)

Muk said:


> Tassara casts Detect Magic and after holding it for twelve seconds she's knocked off her feet. Double checking with Detect Good she is also knocked off her feet after twelve seconds of inspecting the general area of this dream.



"BY THE WATCHER!" She holds her head, everything seems spinning for a second. Tassara tries to focus on what just happened. "Dear God! It's like... It couldn't be... or COULD IT!?"

The party suddenly see Tassara getting all nervous and excited. Her hands are shaking and there's a strange smile on her face. "The presence here! MY GOODNESS! IS JUST TOO POWERFUL! Maybe, maybe... I have never-!" 

She Blesses again the party and offers a Touch of Good and Guidance to the one that might help with the last chain. If no one actually volunteers, she will do it herself. "Tell me what I need to do"


----------



## kluang (Jan 3, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Well I really don't want te do anything in case I get someone ripped to death again." Duncan says rubbing his head, "That an I'm no very much use here. I guess I'll just go an.....uh....I know a couple o songs....."



"This is your dream. Take responsibility."



> "Can someone help me get the fourth chain working again? Preferable someone with some amount of mechanical skill, but I guess I could help you."



"Sorry. My skill in engineering is as bad as my skill in magic now."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hayao rolls up the sleeves of his kimono and shrugs, striding past Duncan. "It isn't my forte, but I'll try my best. Instruct me on what I need to do please, Troyce." Removing his glasses, he studies the set up carefully for a moment, soaking up the assistance from Tassara's spells, and gets to work.

"...am I doing it right?"



((That's including Tassara's help.))


----------



## Muk (Jan 3, 2014)

Hayao pulls the chain as Troyce instructed. The device is making mechanical noise. *tick, tick, tick, tick, click* silence. A compartment opens, except Troyce doesn't remember this compartment. Before he is able to react a needle shoots into him. (-13 hp) The compartment closes off after having poked Troyce.

The device locks up after resetting its trap. Troyce will need to unhinge the device's inner mechanics if he wants to open it up once more via pulling the chains.

By now Ulysesn and Kalyee managed to float back to the group as ghosts.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2014)

"Let me patch you up"

Tassara will use her channeling to heal Troyce. 




"As good as new!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2014)

Drell rubs the corners of his eyes. "On second thought, I really shouldn't have expected them to be able to solve a puzzle they've _already solved once_." He sighs and examines the puzzle again, this time trying to puzzle out which chains to pull.

*Knowledge: Engineering*
Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total: 33

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total: 26

Remembering the puzzle from Troyce's dream, the final part of it involved working with both the top and bottom of an unspecified mechanical device simultaneously. Once that was done, pulling the final chain would reveal the glass spikes and the prize of the puzzle.

Since Troyce no longer has an engineering expert to help him with the mechanical device, Drell will simply have to act as a remote one. He had been assuming that direct interaction with the party was  impossible, but now he's beginning to think that without his guidance they're doomed to fail. He tries talking directly to them, asking them simply if they can hear him.

*If they can:* He will do his best to relay to Troyce what he's learned about the puzzle. The first step should be to get the device working again, which they can do by doing (relay the instructions depending on what Drell learned with his checks). Then they can once again go to work on opening the final puzzle, aided by Drell's newfound revelations.

*If they can't:* Drell will cast a *Silent Image* of himself in front of the party and proceed to mime, in increasingly exaggerated and frustrated motions, exactly what they should do.


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2014)

Drell is certain that the keys inside the puzzle are magical and solid. Fear of 'destruction' or breaking the keys is out of question. 

Examining the device under this aspect, the device is 'locked up'. As in it won't do anything at all to anyone at the current position. Smashing the device to pieces in such a way that you can pull out the keys is an option now.

Of course Drell remembers how the device should be solved and sees the triggers for pulling the traps and opening the device. With his flags he easily is able to mark the triggers or structural weak spots of the device.

The group is able to hear Drell's voice through a robotic sounding filter. 


*Spoiler*: _drell_ 




if you don't want to give away which keys you've chosen to mark, you can pm me your choice. gives it more suspense as to which keys are the correct ones to chose. Drell knows already which keys fit into which key hole.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 4, 2014)

"Oh hey, look. Clear visual instructions have appeared. Is there anyone here willing to follow clear visual instructions, since my verbal ones weren't enough?"

Disable Device
10+11=21


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2014)

Troyce manages to unlock the lock up and now is ready to try again. (Roll dice with a helper)


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2014)

Tassara casts Touch of Good, Guidance, Bless. (etc, etc)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hayao glances at Troyce again.  "Should I be assisting you again?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2014)

"Probably better than anyone else," Ricket comments. "It is more like the god of luck isn't in our favor."


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 6, 2014)

Disable Device

1+11=12


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2014)

As Troyce tries to disable the device, he breaks one of his own lock picking tools.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2014)

Hayao moves into position after Troyce has tried his hand, and uses his finesse in an attempt to simply time pulling the chain at the right time, rather than disable the device correctly.  "What if we just try to do this?"



(And if I get the +3 from Tassara's help, that'd be 21)


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2014)

Hayao believes his timing was good, it probably was. Troyce however had broken his lockpicking tools before hand and couldn't time it well anymore. He needs to replace his tool first before attempting a new try.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 7, 2014)

Troyce groans at the lost of his tools. "Does anyone have anything on them I could use here?"


----------



## kluang (Jan 8, 2014)

Zozaria decides to stab the device that Troyce was working on

Attack

Roll(1d20)+6:
10,+6
Total:16

Damage

Roll(1d8)+2:
4,+2
Total:6


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2014)

There is now a dent and a piercing hole in the machine. Troyce will have to double check if Zozaria didn't damage any of the mechanical parts inside the device.

If Zozaria wants to 'cut' the device apart, he'll have to do more than just poke a hole in it.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2014)

"If you are willing to wait, I might be able to *Mend* the tools." Tassara explains looking at the broken tools.

"Then again, I don't know if still works. Why don't you check it first while I rest?"



> This spell repairs damaged objects, restoring 1d4 hit points to the object. If the object has the broken condition, this condition is removed if the object is restored to at least half its original hit points




 (( Stop trying to brake it. *TAKE 20 on Disable Device*))


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 8, 2014)

"Wow. Thank you, Zozo. I aprecieate your contribution."

Troyce takes 20 to see what damage was done, then takes 20 to get it working


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2014)

Troyce waits for Tassara to temporarily fix his tools. He'll need a proper replacement if he really wants to properly work with his tool in the future.

It looks like the device survived the stabbing without any damage to its mechanics. Afterwards Troyce discovers a hidden mechanic that is linked to the fourth chain and unlocks it.

Now he can force his way without the need of an extra person. He unhinges the top side, then the bottom side without any further trouble.

The device containing two keys is off the trap and Troyce brings it outside the cage. Upon opening the first container a small dust cloud explodes in his face.

Troyce coughs heavily after choking on the dust and feels nauseated. ( per turn. )


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2014)

Now that the group has finally gotten the cage open, Drell goes about wondering how to game the system. Two keys are better than one, after all.

Earlier, he got the sense that the group would only be able to take one key with them. Can he examine this feeling any more deeply? Does Drell know what will happen to the key they don't take? And can the party members feel which key is which? Or are they completely reliant on Drell?


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




The party doesn't know which key is which. They look almost identical except for the teeth the keys have.

He's getting the feeling if the party tried taking both keys something bad will happen. Not entirely sure what sort of bad, but it's bad.

Even after examining the keys from close up, he can't tell exactly what sort of bad.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2014)

Tassara will examine Troyce. "Let me look at you"  

Heal 1d20+9=27
Can she tell what is affecting him and provide help? 


She also casts detect magic to check on the keys. "Mmmmh"
Spellcraft 1d20+3=16


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2014)

The keys have magic on them. Troyce has a stomach ache, a very strong stomach ache. He's leaking right on the spot with brown juice and nasty smelling farts coming out of his behind.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2014)

"Don't touch the keys yet. They seem to be magical of some sort. Can anyone check them with Detect magic?"


((What is he afflicted with? Can she know how to treat it with that roll? ))

((Detect Magic + Spellcraft?? Anyone? ))


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2014)

Troyce's got diarrhea with some sort of stomach flu. 


*Spoiler*: _detect magic_ 



Anyone trying to detect magic with the keys will be stunned and knocked down. Too powerful magic to know what it is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2014)

Drell speaks to the rest of the party. "As you can see, there are two keys, each with powerful magic on them. One will open the door leading to the spiritual power, which may be used to revive our dead friends. The other will open the door leading to the arcane power, which will benefit my personal strength greatly. After much personal debate, I have decided to mark the spiritual key for you. You're welcome for my sacrifice."

He places a flag on one of the keys.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell speaks to the rest of the party. "As you can see, there are two keys, each with powerful magic on them. One will open the door leading to the spiritual power, which may be used to revive our dead friends. The other will open the door leading to the arcane power, which will benefit my personal strength greatly. After much personal debate, I have decided to mark the spiritual key for you. You're welcome for my sacrifice."
> 
> He places a flag on one of the keys.



Ulysesn pokes the spiritual key several  times in an attempt to move it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2014)

Hayao casts his daily use of Detect Magic on one of the keys, and is promptly knocked on his ass. After standing up, he tries to obtain the key that (presumably) both Drell and Ulysesn indicate. "Your sacrifice will not go unforgotten, Drell."


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2014)

After picking up the marked key, Hayao notices a creaking noise. Suddenly the other key rips a hole in the devices bottom and crashes into the ground, ripping a 1ft small crater into the ground.

The party is certain that the other key has gained a gazillion amount of mass and it would be very difficult to pick up such a key now.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2014)

"Drell..." Tassara gives him a big hug. "I know how important is your arcane magic. If there's a chance to help you obtain more later, you can count me in"


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2014)

"Hayao, you certain you took the right key?" Ricket looks at the key Hayao's holding.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2014)

"I have no idea...but would Drell lie to us?"  Hayao places the key back to see if it has any effect on the weight of the other.  Narrowing his eyes as he replays the inflection in Drell's voice to see if the wizard was in fact telling the truth. 

Sense Motive

1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21)

OOC: Does Hayao notice Ulysesn's poking as well?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2014)

"I appreciate the condolences," Drell says. "I would just like it to be known to the group as a whole that I just sacrificed my dream since childhood in order to clean up Duncan's mess. I would just like to make sure everyone realizes that."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2014)

Ghosts...
*Spoiler*: __ 





The druid's head sat cradled in Ulysesn's arms, a look of utter disbelief gracing her features.  "Uly...Do you...did I just see what I think I did?"  A soft smile then replaced the awe before it turned into a grimace.  "I appreciate what Drell did but..."  She moves her eyes to look at her friend.  "Am I the only one that thinks that this major favor will be called in later?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



" I don't know or care all that much, you though... you're just a head right now. I'm worried what will happen with you if you were brought back. Might be just a head. Also if only one of us gets revived and it's me you'll be unable to get back unlike me... This is troubling. Hang on... if he's able to get that book along with that grail he might be able to bring you back fully. I mean those cuts reek of it."



Ulysesn goes over to the second  room with the candles and begins rapidly poking with no stops it in hopes of moving it, making it noticeable, something.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2014)

Hayao is not able to notice the pokes Ulysesn did on the key, since a key can't feel pokes.

His ability to tell lies from truth relies on being with a person and seeing their face and emotions. Just listening in on a voice doesn't help him determine whether or not the truth was/is being said. 

As the key is being placed back on top of the device, nothing else happens.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 12, 2014)

Hayao frowns, shrugging. Whether or not there was a mistake made, there was no way to reverse it now. Might as well continue on. He turns to the rest.

"Where to next?" Carefully, he slips the key into one of the pockets of his kimono.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2014)

Drell examines the map to see where the party should go next.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2014)

The next puzzle is to the east of the group.


*Spoiler*: _drell_ 




The puzzle is structured like the major's house the party escaped from before meeting with Yuki and Ricket.

The keys are hidden within the major's office.

Outside of the major's office is an army and a mob of angry shadowy people ready to storm the major's office if they notice something wrong.

Maybe there is another way of dealing with the shadowy mob this time around?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

Ulysesn decides he'd be better off poking Hayao to where he'd look in the direction of the candle thing needed for the hidden route.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2014)

Duncan says nothing, as he has done so. He looks at Drell and looks away shamefully. He continues on with the group but will only do what others ask him to.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2014)

(I assume Drell points them to the next puzzle)

After walking for a few minutes in the direction Drell flags, darkness completely engulfs the group. After a few seconds light shines again and the party finds themselves in a prison cell. (The party is fully equipped.)
The prison doors are locked, the party will need to break out of prison first before doing anything else.


*Spoiler*: _drell_ 




The architecture of the mayor's office seems to be off. There seems to be some empty, not visible space inside the mayor's office.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2014)

Drell briefly checks the inside of the lock and observes it, relaying instructions to Troyce to give him every edge available.

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+11:
4,+11
Total:15

*Knowledge: Engineering*
Roll(1d20)+14:
11,+14
Total:25

"There's a patch I can't see near the mayor's office," he says to the party as Troyce works. "I'm going to flag it for you." He places the blue flag there at a light level of three.

He takes the yellow flag and cranks it up to ten, placing it amongst the shadow people and moving it rapidly, seeing if it gets their attention.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2014)

The party finds the cage is made out solid, thick wood. It should be possible to break out of these cages with the equipment they have.

Drell finds the shadows not reacting to his flags. They seem more fixated on the mayor's office and either not seeing or ignoring his flags.

Examining the wooden Cage, Drell notices a few weaker connections. It still will require brute force to break them apart, but probably less than just randomly smashing into the cage.

Meanwhile Ricket is looking at the walls of the prison cells and reads out something: "Hmm... why would someone carve "Through Power, I am Unbound" into the stone walls?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2014)

> "Hmm... why would someone carve "Through Power, I am Unbound" into the stone walls?"



Tassara might feel some deep revelation for the meaning of those words.... 

Wisdom Check (1d20+5=25)

(( :WOW ))


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




It is a code, an ancient code.

Just one sentence is too little to give you any more hints. Examining the scripture on the wall, you cannot read it. The scripture Ricket reads out loud is foreign to you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2014)

Makenna halfheartedly strikes a wooden bar with her slender arm.  "'Bound' isn't the word I would use but I suppose power would be one way out, what with Troyce ill.  The sooner we can get him to the clearing the sooner he can rest."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2014)

"The cage is wooden," Drell explains. "I've identified some weaker spots in the construction." He flags the wooden bars. "I would suggest getting on that as soon as possible."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tassara_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tassara comments to all the party on the above. (( can't post more))

Tassara provides Guidance and Bless as needed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2014)

((Makanna can't actually damage wood  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2014)

Shaking out of the daze she has been in, she sees the wooden bars.  "Oh.  Stand back everybody.  I got this."  She steps infront of the bars, and attempts to punch through them, while shouting loudly.


Strike-
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+5:
11,+5
Total:16

Damage-
Roll(1d6)+3:
5,+3
Total:8

Roll(1d6)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+3:
1,+3
Total:4


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hayao takes his katana in a two handed grip, quite different than his grip during combat, and is clearly going more for damage than accuracy as he cuts into the bars along with Yuki.

3d20+6,1d8+3 → ([18, 14, 16, 6], [1, 3])
2d8+3 → [6,5,3] = (14)

Attack Rolls - 24, 20, 22
Damage Rolls - 4, 9, 8


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2014)

Yuki and Hayao smash at the wooden bars for a while.

Drell's spider senses are tingling. 

*Spoiler*: _drell_ 




Looking back outside at the shades they twitch each time Yuki and Hayao bang at the bars. There is a tall shade with a giant sword on her back. She is facing the crowd instead of the mayor's house.

The shade actually has pupils and are following Drell's movement as if she has noticed him, unlike the other shades. Waving with the flags gets her to put her hands on her hilt.

He could probably designate a patrol or a zone which she'd suppose to defend or attack into.




Yuki and Hayao finally manage to break open the wooden bars, they were a lot more difficult to break than they should have been.

Drell notice the shades (except the tall female one) move towards the mayor's house.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2014)

"Alright everyone, we're going to have to move rather quickly here," Drell says. He begins placing flags to lead the group through the mayor's house. "You've got shades moving in from outside, so I suggest you hurry up and complete this puzzle. I've also marked the void patch I can't see into. Hayao, I'd like you to check that out if at all possible."

He doesn't tell the party about the sword wielding shade, instead seeing if he can lead her away from the mayor's house.


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2014)

There is only one way to lead the female shade away from the mayor's house, it is through the rest of the shades. (Still want her to go through with it?)

The group finds flag markings to easily follow Drell's instructions and quickly find themselves inside the mayor's office. In the office somewhere are the well hidden keys. The party just needs to find them.

There is decorations and other items in the office. On a wall hangs a banner and Ricket reads out loud: "Order is a lie, there is only Freedom!"

"Hmm, I've read this before somewhere," he murmurs to himself. Tassara will find the letters on the banner of unknown origin to her. She cannot read this language.

There are also many candle stands including one seven handle one in this room. The seven handle candle stand is atop a pedestal.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hayao's strides were exceptionally quick, and he easily kept pace at the head of the group and beelined for the void patch that Drell could not analyze.  "Understood. What should I be looking for at this spot?"

He casts* Detect Magic *on the area.


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2014)

Hayao is not finding any magic where the flag is marked. Checking the room, he's not finding any magic coming from this room either. He'll have to search the old fashion way.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2014)

((Sorry, don't have much time to post. Do we know the "female shadow" is outside?))



> "Hmm, I've read this before somewhere," he murmurs to himself. Tassara will find the letters on the banner of unknown origin to her. She cannot read this language.
> 
> There are also many candle stands including one seven handle one in this room. The seven handle candle stand is atop a pedestal.



"what do they say?" she asks while she helps with the search in the old fashion way.

Guidance + Perception Check. 

Perception Check (1d20+14=34)

((  *drops mic* ))


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2014)

(No, the party itself has not notice the female shade, yet. Unless you look out the window)

"'Order is a lie, there is only Freedom.' And 'Through power I am Unbound!' I've read these before. Hmm ... can't remember where though," Ricket replies to Tassara. Tassara isn't making any connections. (Maybe Soul is xD)


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2014)

Ghosts... &  Hayao...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Uly!  We have to make sure they grab the right one.  It was marked so..."  Kaylee looks at the group before them and decides who would be the best choice.  "Take me to Hayao."  After Ulysesn takes her over she will attempt to tell him about the candle.

"Hayao, you need the seven candle holder..."  Kaylee will keep chanting all these words until he hears her.  "The seven candle holder..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts... &  Hayao...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ulysesn does so.


Muk said:


> There are also many candle stands including one seven handle one in this room. The seven handle candle stand is atop a pedestal.




*Spoiler*: _Ghosts... & Hayao..._ 



Ulysesn pokes Hayao repeatedly so he looks in the direction of the 7 handled candle stand.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hayao blinks as he seems to be hearing voices, glancing about once or twice again.  There was definitely something up with him...but he'd worry about it later.

"I believe our objective is the seven candle holder," he repeats, moving over to it and grabbing it. "But I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with it..."

1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2014)

Hayao has no idea what to do with the candle stand, however he notices as he picks up the candle stand that the candle stand was standing on top of a small pressure plate.

A loud alarm ringing noise rings through out the building. All shades except for the female one charge towards the mayor's office. As they charge pass the female shade, the female shade draws her two handed blade, roars a loud battle cry and starts cleaving and whirl-winding through the shades.

In respond archer shades shoot the female shade. Quickly she turns into a hedgehog with arrows sticking out of her body and bleeding ectoplasm. Still with each shade she slices she regains her strength and with each arrow that hits her she loses some strength.

The party easily takes notice of some sort of combat outside. Ricket looks out the window and reports: "There is a giant female shade with a great sword killing other shades. However arrows are raining down on her. We also are getting company, there are a few shades heading towards this building entering from the front door.

We must hurry and find the second key!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2014)

(( I rolled perception to find anything else ))

"A... WHAT!?" Tassara looks quickly out of the window, and takes a deep breath when she sees the shadows. "Oh no... no"

If there isn't anything else, she will look behind the banner with the strange words to see if the key is there.


----------



## Muk (Jan 17, 2014)

Tassara isn't quite lucky to find the keys behind the banners. She does find a safe behind it however. The safe will need to be opened first to see if there is anything inside of it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

Muk said:


> Tassara isn't quite lucky to find the keys behind the banners. She does find a safe behind it however. The safe will need to be opened first to see if there is anything inside of it.




*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



Ulysesn phases through the safe to look inside of it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hayao glances out the window and his expression grows a great deal grimmer, and he looks towards Troyce. "How do you feel? I don't think we can unlock this safe without your help..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2014)

"Makenna could burn through it," Drell suggests, half to himself. "It's about time she starts learning to harness her power anyway."

Order is a lie, there is only freedom, and through power I shall be unbound. Drell runs couple knowledge checks to see if he's heard these before.


*Spoiler*: _MEGA KNOWLEDGE CHECK_ 




*Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+18:
19,+18
Total:37

*Planes*
Roll(1d20)+17:
10,+17
Total:27

*Religion*
Roll(1d20)+14:
6,+14
Total:20

*History*
Roll(1d20)+14:
1,+14
Total:15

*Local*
Roll(1d20)+14:
12,+14
Total:26

*Nobility*
Roll(1d20)+14:
12,+14




"Zozaria, Ricket, Duncan, I want you three guarding the door of this room," Drell says, tracking the progress of the shades through the house. "Buy the rest of the party time to open this damn safe. Tassara, can you do anything to get Troyce back in fighting shape? If you can't then Troyce, try to walk Hayao through the process of getting the safe open."

He returns his attention to the female shade, casting *Glitterdust* into the crowd of shade archers to see if he can't buy her some reprieve.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2014)

Makenna bites her lip and nervously grips the hilt of her sword eyes darting between the safe and the door.  She supposed that the door meant that whatever the shadows were couldn't swarm them but she couldn't help but feel cramped in the room.

Looking at the safe she considered, burn it open?  She didn't have that sort of power within her, did she?


----------



## kluang (Jan 18, 2014)

> "Zozaria, Ricket, Duncan, I want you three guarding the door of this room," Drell says, tracking the progress of the shades through the house.



"Got it." and Zozaria unsheathed his blade.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2014)

Ulysesn finds two keys inside, though he can't do much besides look at them.

Troyce is still puking and wetting his pants, not really in any condition to do anything but moaning out painfully maybe an occasional yes or no in between, not much else as he's too busy trying to focus on his stomach.

Makena has pretty much no idea how to 'burn through' the safe.

The glitterdust does blind the shades and the female shades continues to cleave through the other shades making some good progress in regaining her strength and also making good progress to approach the archers.


*Spoiler*: _code_ 




The code is ancient. And it tingles your arcane veins.
It is too incomplete for you to figure out more of it.




Ricket grabs the nearest chair and jams it under the door. "Help me with the tables and other chairs, best to make a barricade instead of fighting them."

The shades are starting to bang and scratch at the door.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



Ulysesn sees if he can phase himself through the safe just right to see the inner mechanisms of the safe's door with his eyes. While still being able to poke the person trying to unlock it. Cause you know, ghosts."


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2014)

Ulysesn sees the mechanics, but without the proper understanding of how they are connected, it isn't much of any help to him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ulysesn sees the mechanics, but without the proper understanding of how they are connected, it isn't much of any help to him.


Ulysesn makes two checks
engineering :
Perception:
((I don't recall Ulysesn knowing how a chemists alchemy thing worked either, they mess with it, he can see what happens and then try to figure it out.))


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2014)

Ulysesn pokes away at the mechanics only to notice, yes he is a ghost. And like many ghosts he cannot interact with the material dream plane. The mechanical gear does not 'feel' the pokes and do not budge.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2014)

Against Drell's wishes she goes over, attempting to break the safe open.  She sets a grey eyed gaze down at Troyce, before turning to the safe.  ?We don't need you puking all over things.  It'll just make it slippery.?  


Roll(1d20)+5:
8,+5
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+5:
10,+5
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+5:
8,+5
Total:13


Roll(1d6)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7


Roll(1d6)+3:
4,+3
Total:7


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2014)

Tassara will cast Spiritual Weapon and attempt to break open the safe with it. 
It should do Force damage and bypass hardness, right? 


1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [2,1] = (3)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [3,1] = (4)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [8,9] = (17)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9; 1d8+1 → [5,1] = (6)

She directs the weapon to keep attacking the safe until open while she helps to barricade the entry.


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2014)

Both Yuki and Tassara chip away at the safe. It takes them a while to break open a metal safe. They find the keys inside.

Meanwhile the scratching and bashing on the door has broken down the door. The shades are starring at Ricket and Zozarian as they are still holding fast the makeshift barricade. It will however not hold for long. 

Now the party just needs to chose a key and then find an exit to escape from.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2014)

"Drell, which should we take in this situation?" Hayao kneels in front of the safe and is careful not to touch either of the keys just yet, fearing what happened last time to happen this time as well...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2014)

Seeing the shades getting closer, she begins to panic. After seeing no exit, Yuki runs over to Drell's marked spot and just starts smashing things.


Roll(1d20)+5:
19,+5
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+5:
10,+5
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+5:
2,+5
Total:7

Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2014)

Her random smashing opens up a small hole in the wall. The group finds the exit after opening the hole up a little bigger. 

(I am gonna skip ahead as this is just 'waiting for drell to mark a flag'.)

With Drell's aid they chose a key as the other key pierces through the safe and through the floor until it hits to bottom most floor. With that the party escapes the swarming shades and escape the second puzzle.

Once again they are in the black limbo between puzzles.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2014)

Hayao slides the second key into the pocket he'd kept the first in as well, glancing at Yuki for a moment before glancing around to discern their surroundings better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2014)

"One last puzzle then," Drell says, searching the surrounding area for their next target. Once he finds it he'll flag it and wait for the party to get there.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2014)

Hayao follows dutifully after Drell's lead.  "Do you have any idea what this one will be like?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 18, 2014)

The group follows Drell's marking and finds themselves in front of two giant doors.

There is a single 20ft shade in between them and the door. On the back of the shade is a giant two handed sword and the shade looks like a hedgehog with all the arrows sticking out of it.

There are no other note worthy features on the shade.


*Spoiler*: _drell_ 




You can tell that this is the same shade who was fighting the archers in the previous battle. However her pupils are gone and are just hollow glowing eyes and the features that would identify the shade as female are also gone. It could have been a generic shade if you hadn't seen it before hand. 

You also know that the shade is carrying the last pair of keys on her body somewhere.

You have to get the keys somehow from the shade, what method to use is completely in your hand.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2014)

Duncan looks up at the shade and walks towards it slowly and tentatively. 

"Raven...?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2014)

Hayao seems rather calm, for the moment, and elects to simply watch Duncan and make sure he does nothing he will come to regret, for the moment.  He looks up at the shade, trying to use his ability on it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



Ulysesn floats over and looks at the shade then talks to it.
"So can you hear me? Nod your head for yes, shake for no."


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2014)

The shade does not react to Ulysesn at all.

On the other hand it turns it head towards Duncan as he speaks up. At about 40 feet it lifts its hand towards its two handed blade's hilt and readies a battle stance. 

Hayao can tell it is a one draw one swing stance. Other than that Hayao is not able to read much out of a shade. It has no features to read off off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> The shade does not react to Ulysesn at all.



*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



Ulysesn pokes the shade in the eye to see if there is any response.
"Poke the bear. Poke the bear."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2014)

Ghosts

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Uly!  Stop that!"  There was a bit of laughter in her voice but she quelled it quickly.  "Don't go making it mad."  Kaylee thinks for a moment on how to help the group but for the time being she remains quiet waiting to see what they do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ghosts and muk_ 



"What else am I supposed to do? Well... Ulysesn scouts the rooms ahead again to see if he can find anything the left door first


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2014)

"The final key is inside the shade in front of you," Drell tells the party. "I suppose you could attempt to reason with it, but I have the distinct feeling that this is going to end in violence."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2014)

Duncan looks up at the shade and doesn't show any sign of backing down.

"I always wondered what I'd say te ye if I ever met ye again. I knew this dream land bullshit would have ye in there somewhere. I've carried the guilt of yer death with me ever since that day. I've never forgotten ye. Ye were a good lass and I thought we got on pretty well."

Duncan drew his sword, "But fuck it. I'm gonna get mopre answers from fightin ye than talkin te ye. Right now Kaylee's life hangs in the balance. If yer that fuckin bitter that yer gonna stand in my way whilst Kaylee....and Ulysesn...aye...yeah I forgot he died too....sorry mate...." he waves apologetically to the air, "Anyway if yer gonna stand in the way then ye bet yer ass I'm gonna fuckin kill ye were ye stand. Either stand aside or prepare te get yer arse kicked."

Duncan says seething with all sorts of emotions


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 19, 2014)

Hayao steps forward next to Duncan, but doesn't draw his blade yet, looking between the Magus and the shade. He could attempt to talk Duncan out of it, but the way he saw it, this was going to go one of two ways. Either they'd kill the shade, or be slaughtered themselves.

"I'll stand by your conviction, Duncan."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 20, 2014)

Yuki walks up to the other side of Duncan, "There you go Duncan.  That's how you do it." She starts to bounce on her toes, pulling her fists up to her chest.  "We'll stand together, for Kaylee and Ulysesn."


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2014)

Ricket stretches out his hand and does a short detection spell. "Hmm, Undead for certain and a big and ugly one at that. Let's smash it to pieces. Though I prefer to let the cleric do some divine smiting and turning on it and us just blocking its way. This thing is going to hurt."

He'll buff all four of them with the blurr spell.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2014)

Hayao nods, drawing his katana as well as he steadied his swordhand. "Slaying the undead is my specialty."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket stretches out his hand and does a short detection spell. "Hmm, Undead for certain and a big and ugly one at that. Let's smash it to pieces. Though I prefer to let the cleric do some divine smiting and turning on it and us just blocking its way. This thing is going to hurt."
> 
> He'll buff all four of them with the blurr spell.



"Guys, I fear my channeling might not be enough to turn it... She's very big and strong. The bigger they are, they resist it better. But I'll do my best. Just... try to stay put"

Tassara will keep enough distance between Shadow!Raven with the rest of the party and starts by calling positive energy. 

"Raven, I hope this is only an echo and not your soul itself. You deserve peace."

She starts praying.
_Oh Blessed Lady, hear our prayer
and let the radiance of your love
scatter away the gloom in our hearts.
May the light of  dreams restore us to life -
and free us from the dangers of darkness._

The positive energy surges from Tassara in waves.
DC 19 3d10=18

After that, she uses the channeling first for damage or for healing the party if needed.

3d10=9, 3d10=21, 3d10=16, 3d10=17


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2014)

Ghosts

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I might be able to help here!"  Kaylee says excitedly after hearing Ricket.  She will then use Command Undead.  If it works she will have the shade hold the keys out for the party to decide.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2014)

If the shade fights, the samurai will act accordingly, but will stand his ground until it or Duncan strikes first.

Hayao hands are a blur as he draws on the shade and issues a harsh challenge, lashing out with a series of quick strikes and resolving to call the shade out and fight.

"Come!"

*Challenging the Shade.* (Attacks ignore 2 points of Damage Reduction, plus whatever might be resisted by cold iron, if any. It's a DC 12 Concentration check to use spell or spell like abilities near Hayao, successful attacks suppress regenerative abilities for one round, and +2 to any saving throw from it that's a spell like ability, supernatural ability, or spell.) He'll also use *Resolve *as needed to recover from being hit to 0 hit points.

Initiative 1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)

Attack and Damage Rolls

1d20+8,1d8+6 → ([7, 8], [6, 6]) 15 to hit, 12 damage
1d20+8,1d8+6 → ([17, 8], [4, 6]) 25 to hit, 10 damage
1d20+8,1d8+6 → ([2, 8], [4, 6]) 10 to hit, 10 damage
1d20+8,1d8+6 → ([17, 8], [6, 6]) 25 to hit, 12 damage
1d20+8,1d8+6 → ([11, 8], [4, 6]) 19 to hit, 10 damage

Not a single critical


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2014)

Suddenly the Shade stops her combat stance and brings out two keys for the party to chose from.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2014)

"My goodness... is it... over?" Tassara looks at the shade rather confused.  "Uhm... Maybe it tested our resolve to face the past? I don't know. Anyway... We should take one of the keys, right? Can you flag it, Drell?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2014)

Hayao moves forward and takes the key as instructed in Drell, dropping it into the same pocket as the other two, and trusting his fellow Elf once again. "So then, we now need to arrive at the place these keys unlock."


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2014)

The doors the group needs to open are just behind the shade. Using the keys they open up the door and find a black long tunnel.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2014)

Tassara casts a light spell on her weapon to see better ahead.


((I'm assuming the tunnel is dark))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2014)

"Congratulations on loving your enemy into submission, etc, etec," Drell says, rolling his eyes as he marks the keys and uses the flags to light the party's way down the tunnel. "This would be the part where I gain ultimate arcane power and transcend my mortal form, but instead I suppose it will be the part where we do something about Katie and Ulander."

He zooms ahead of the party to see what's coming up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2014)

Hayao follows Tassara's and Drell's lighted leads down the hall, sprinting ahead to see what it was that they were in store for.

"Truly, thank you Drell."


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2014)

The party dashes ahead and find a grail filled with holy water. There is a lid to cover the grail's liquid from being poured out.

Being in the presence of this grail you know you are able to resurrect two people. You just need to pour the liquid on their body, half on one body another half on the other.

After grabbing the grail with liquid and lid, the mist returns you to the clearing with the cottage.

((Congrats you now have a method of bring them back, as soon as you find their bodies ))

The new statue is a holy grail.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2014)

"So... do we have a piece of them? I believe it should work like Raise Dead. Or similar..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2014)

"Is there...anyway possible to arrive back in the dream?" Hayao looks over at Bronn to try and see if there was any ideas floating about that he could make use of.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2014)

"Or we can hope the dreams are convenient enough to give us the bodies in the next dream or so," Ricket suggests. "I mean we got a holy grail, how bad could the next dream be."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 20, 2014)

"Well...it's either your dream, Kaylee's or..." he trails off, sitting down silently, not really desiring to finish the sentence.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2014)

"Or yours ..." Ricket completes Hayao's thought. "Doesn't look like you are keen on visiting your dream world."

"Tassara is there anyway you can somehow tend to Troyce? He's been farting and puking ever since the first puzzle. Maybe try a remove disease spell?"

Ricket will sit down and pull out his diary.

'Encountered these words: 'Order is a lie, there is only freedom! Through power I am Unbound!'

I've seen these words before somewhere. I just can't remember where.'


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Or yours ..." Ricket completes Hayao's thought. "Doesn't look like you are keen on visiting your dream world."
> 
> "Tassara is there anyway you can somehow tend to Troyce? He's been farting and puking ever since the first puzzle. Maybe try a remove disease spell?"
> 
> ...



"I didn't prepare any for the day. I certainly didn't expect this kind of effect..."

If possible, Tassara will pray for new spells for the day. 

Swaping for the following:
-Cleric-
Gentle Repose
Remove Disease (for Troyce) 
Locate Object (try to find the bodies on the next dream?)

-Druid-
Spike Growth


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hayao shrugs. "The outcome of some of these dreams has not inspired confidence in what is to come."

As Tassara looks over Troyce, Hayao goes through his usual ritual upon returning to camp. He cleans and sharpens his katana, eats beside his horse, and in general just converses with Shōgo in quiet tones, thinking over their situation, and...something else. After a bit of time, he bows formally to Drell to recognize his sacrifice, and then moves over towards Yuki. Bowing again, he excuses his intrusion to her and Aries, and sits down, whispering a request to the monk in Elven.


*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 



"Yuki...I would like to ask a very simple request of you. Over the course of the next few days, could you possibly...tutor me in how to fight in hand to hand combat, perhaps? Barehanded, as you do. I'm interested in the technique you use, on a fundamental level."


----------



## Muk (Jan 21, 2014)

The party rests up and wakes up the next morning fresh. Tassara has her new spells and is ready to cure Troyce.

((you can always write out stuff that happened the night before. Let me know when you are ready to move out.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2014)

She will then cure Troyce. "sorry it took long enough... I hope you feel better now"

"*sigh* I really need some mundane first aid kits..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 21, 2014)

_Before..._

"Mm..." She nods in agreement to the comments about the dreams, she sits down legs crossed on the dream-dirt, Aries in her lap.  After doing her normal procedures, she leans back on her hands, staring upwards until the samurai sits next to her, she looks mildly embarrassed at what the samurai asked.


*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 



“I don't know if I'd make a good teacher, but I think can teach you something about it, Hay.  But on one condition, if you can teach me how to properly use a sword afterwards.  Giant fire creatures and bare skin, I found out, do not mix.”




Her normal act of confidence wavering for a moment as she responds to the samurai, she lets off a a quiet chuckle.  Aries yawns, walking over to Shogo, and leans against the horse, “Idiot masters.” he snorts.
_______
Now...

“Let's hope that things will turn out better this time.” Yuki says, doing her warm up exercises.  She looks at all of the people there, and sighs, “I hope the next dream will be better.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 21, 2014)

Hayao seems about ready to object, with his habitually stern tone, but pauses suddenly. The cogs of his mind begin to turn, process some more data, and the Elf sighs, closing his agape mouth. Watching the human with keen eyes, he strokes his chin, and nods. "As you wish."

_______

The next morning, Hayao wakes up and meditates while the others prepare themselves accordingly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2014)

Drell wakes up and prepares his spells and extracts, finishing much more quickly than he usually does. He stands near the edge of the clearing, waiting for the rest of the party to finish their morning routine.

"Are we ready to move on then? We're drawing closer to finishing these series of dreams."

*Spells and Extracts for the Day*

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th level
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Ghost Sound

1st Level
Grease
Color Spray (x2)
Silent Image (x2)
Free Slot

Enlarge Person (x3)
Cure Light Wounds (x2)

2nd Level
Glitterdust (x2)
Web
Invisibility 

Fox's Cunning (x2)
Barkskin

3rd Level
Summon Monster III 
Fly (x2)


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 21, 2014)

Troyce clear his throat of any remaining bile. "Ugh, let's get this over and done with."

He will also double check to see if his cure bottle is still with him.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 21, 2014)

Duncan looks at his familiar, Pericles, who flutters and gives Duncan an odd glance.

He walks away from the rest of the group, not really wanting to interact too much today and sits with his bird as they prepare the spells.

"Oh, by the way, I came across a few words....strange language, ye know anythin about it?"

Duncan recites the words that Ricket spoke to Pericles.

"Also what de ye know about what happened inj my fdream. I mean....takin a ghost out of a body....sounds crazy te me...."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2014)

"Not crazy... it can be done. But I'm sure you just don't want to know who can really pull that off, Monsieur Duncan" Tassara shivers trying not to think on the implications.  "Let's just get over this quick..." 

If the others are ready, Tassara will step into the mist and wish for the best.


----------



## Muk (Jan 22, 2014)

The group steps into the mist and ends up in a big wine cellar.

The big cellar is lid up by a few torches in each corner and the keg have been broken open as if a raid has happened. A raid on a secret cult that has been doing some sort of blood sacrificing as blood is all smeared over the walls, tables and floors. Dead bodies either for ritual sacrifice or from combat lie on the floor or a splatter on the walls or kegs.

There is a blood magic circle in the middle of the cellar and it is partially still lid up with candles. In the middle of it there is a dead sacrifice clenching in its hand a burned symbol of the night watcher. 

Ricket approaches the sacrifice and tears open it's clothing. He confirms his suspicion as he reads out loud: "Through freedom I gain strength!"

Immediately after he begins smudging and destroying the blood magic circle to the best of his ability. "Now I am certain, this is a witches' ritual. A blood ritual to strength and empower a witch with even more power. That is the third ritual needed. One more ritual and she's ready to gain some tremendous power."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2014)

Hayao watches Ricket, his neutral expression not betraying his emotions.  He looks to each of the others to see what their reactions to all of this was.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 22, 2014)

"Oh dear, this looks rather serious. Is this the same stuff from the last dream? Does that mean..."

Troyce's eyes widen. "Could this be the work of someone like us? Like, a dream-hopper or what have you?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2014)

"through freedom I gain strength?" Duncan says whilst looking at the ritual, "Any idea what that means...I mean...uh...she's tryin te get stronger I guess...?" 

"This is creepy as shit - let's keep goin...."


----------



## kluang (Jan 23, 2014)

"Second that. Through freedom I gain strength..."

Zozaria looks at the chamber

Knowledge Dungeoneering

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

and he looks at the bodies on the floor and is disgusted by the carnage.

"What is the last ritual Ricket?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2014)

"My goodness..." she looks baffled at all the destruction and blood around. "This is terrible" 



> In the middle of it there is a dead sacrifice clenching in its hand a burned symbol of the night watcher.




"What?" she frowns staring at the symbol in bafflement  "wait... wait... what is this?"

"A witch? The symbol of the watchman?" she shakes her head "This is more like the work of the Order of  Agony or the Temple of the Sleepless Nights. I guess this is Ricket's dreams after all..."


----------



## kluang (Jan 23, 2014)

> "A witch? The symbol of the watchman?" she shakes her head "This is more like the work of the Order of Agony or the Temple of the Sleepless Nights. I guess this is Ricket's dreams after all..."



"Or there's something more sinister then a dream of a paladin. My knowledge of the Coddler is a bit fiddle, but I know she is connected with dreams, right?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2014)

"The last ritual, well it is another blood ritual with another sentient sacrifice. The code for it .... hmmm I forgot, hope it isn't too late for who ever the next victim will be," Ricket replies to Zozaria.

This cellar is still just a wine cellar. Someone with a lot of money put this cellar together and the wine in it seems to be rather expensive. Seems like a rich man's "hobby" that has gone beyond just being a hobby.

"I hope she didn't use the proper tools for this ritual, let me double check." Ricket returns to the sacrificed body to examine it this time more closely.

"Look for some clues or magic, it should still linger in this room. I need to know how soon she's able to do the next ritual."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2014)

Tassara nods to  Zozaria "She is The Lady of Dreams... but there's also the Prince of Nightmares" she warns a little worried.

She will use Guidance and Detect Magic and try to look for any clues.


(( I can't open IC, I have K. Arcana+4, K.Religion+7, Spellcraft +4))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 23, 2014)

Ghosts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The druid gasped when she saw the carnage, one that would have been accompanied with a hand covering her mouth, that would be if she had a hand in her corporeal form.  "Such destruction..." Kaylee couldn't or rather didn't want to believe anyone would willingly do this.  "Let's scout ahead to see what else is going on Uly."

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
10,+14
Total:24


----------



## kluang (Jan 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara nods to  Zozaria "She is The Lady of Dreams... but there's also the Prince of Nightmares" she warns a little worried.



"So, we can assume someone else is in the dreams, a witch and rich, from the looks of the cellar and wine." Zozaria took one of the wine and pops it open. He took a sip, to taste the wine

Knowledge Local


Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2014)

Zozaria tastes the wine and it taste like blood. Any alcohol and good aging it may have had got ruined by the battle and the blood splashing all over this cellar.


*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 




Kaylee notices a piece of nail stuck to the blood sacrificed body. It is a bloody piece, but also part of a very long, sharp nail. 




Tassara finds some very strong lingering necromantic and dimensional magic lingering in the cellar even after the ritual has been completed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 23, 2014)

Hayao looks about, examining the state of the ritual scene as well, kneeling to inspect the dead sacrifice that was left.

He casts *Detect Magic* on the ritual circle. "Ricket, is this something you've seen before?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 23, 2014)

Ghosts:

*Spoiler*: __ 




"What do you think that nail came from?"  Kaylee will have Ulysesn walk closer to the nail so she could peer at it better.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+13:
13,+13
Total:26

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27

If she can't figure out anything useful she will have Ulysesn continue on so they can scout ahead of the party so they can warn them of any dangers.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
9,+14
Total:23


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2014)

> Tassara finds some very strong lingering necromantic and dimensional magic lingering in the cellar even after the ritual has been completed.



"Necromancy"  Tassara explains. "There's also some kind of dimensional magic left over here... If it's still lingering, it should be a strong spell... this might be a problem"

"Is this what the witch did back at your temple?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 




Kaylee figures that the nail was used to write the code "Through freedom I gain strength" onto the sacrifices body. It is the tool used to do the bloody writing on the floor as well.

If the others examine this nail they may find out more.




Examining the bloody magic cirlce, Hayao gets knocked off his feet. Not before he discerns that the dimension magic is coming from the circle and the necromancy from the sacrifice.

"It is similar to what I've seen before, not exactly the same ritual. But all hint towards a witch doing her evil sacrifice in the middle of a city. 

Back then she also used a magic circle as a sort of protection spell, guarding her from potential interruption and then did some necrotic magic to drain the sacrificed life to some ritual and and got in return even more power." Ricket replies to Tassara and Hayao.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 23, 2014)

Yuki scrunches her nose at the smell of the carnage, everything magic going over her head.  She runs over and pulls Hayao up, "What exactly did they do, is it that they were looking for eternal life or just normal necromancy...?" she asks, confused.

Knowledge arcana:

Roll(1d20)+6:
18,+6
Total:24


----------



## kluang (Jan 23, 2014)

"Bleergh, this wine taste like blood. " and he puts back the wine.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 23, 2014)

Hayao scowls slightly, denying Yuki's help, and glancing at her with a quick 'I'm fine' sort of look.  "Well, the circle seems to be the reason for a sort of dimensional spell, and the sacrifice is what the necromatic component of the ritual was centered on. What could that possibly mean?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki scrunches her nose at the smell of the carnage, everything magic going over her head.  She runs over and pulls Hayao up, "What exactly did they do, is it that they were looking for eternal life or just normal necromancy...?" she asks, confused.
> 
> Knowledge arcana:
> 
> ...


"Instead of normal life, more like godhood or something in that direction," Ricket replies to Yuki. "Then someone tried to crash their party and the end result is this."

Yuki knows that their is a sort of necromantic magic that drains another's life to boost one owns power. Something similar may have happened here.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2014)

"So... who are these people? Guards? Other clerics?"  

"Although... The question would be... Did it work? Did the witch finished her incantation?"

Do these people carry some sort of cloak or symbol or something that might help identify them? 

 (( Perception +14))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2014)

Drell observes the circle, casting *Detect Magic* as he does so.

*Mega Knowledge Dump*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

*Knowledge: Religion*
Roll(1d20)+17:
20,+17
Total:37

*Knowledge: Planes*
Roll(1d20)+17:
14,+17
Total:31

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+15:
4,+15
Total:19

Also, perhaps he has heard similar stories to Rickets?

*Knowledge: History*
Roll(1d20)+14:
15,+14
Total:29

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+14:
6,+14
Total:20


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2014)

(( YAY DRELL!  Walking Encyclopedia!  ))


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2014)

"I don't know who this person is. As Zozaria is suggesting, some rich person who went overboard with his/her nasty hobby.

As for succeeding, yes for this part of the ritual this witch succeeded in draining this person's life force and transferring to the witch," Ricket replies. 

*Spoiler*: _ drell_ 




Detecting Magic on the circle will knock Drell off his feet. It is a dimensional warding magic circle. Usually you can do it with material components that is not blood, but that would be 'expensive' material waste. Using blood as a medium the magic circle was done rather quickly and in a cheap fashion, just needed a sacrifice to do so. One of the other dead body may have served as material supplier. 

The necrotic magic used usually is one of very high difficulty. To be able to convert it into a ritual that some 'dumb' shit can pull off is astonishing to Drell. This necrotic magic shouldn't be accessible to some dumb hobby loving rich ass. It's on the scale of a master wizard and some dumb ass did it with a few blood sacrifice and etching some stupid sentences into a sacrifices body. 

Drell can't tell how much power the hobbyist gained, but it is out of proportion to how much he has gained. The hobbyist certainly has now more power than Drell is currently wielding and the hobbyist started from zero.

Drell is uncertain about the dimension magic. Most of it is coming from the magic circle, but some is also coming from the sacrificed body. So maybe some outside force is aiding the hobbyist in this gaining power ritual.

He's heard of some rituals that are suppose to make super difficult spells easy as hell. They just need the extra sacrifices and some other 'easy' to attain stuff. Like summoning a demon, usually takes a lot of extra work and precision on the master wizards side. However some super secret ritual could pull it off with a few hundred sacrificed lives.

He's getting this sort of vibe from this ritual, except it isn't one for summoning a demon, but empowering oneself.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2014)

(( Tassara found anything else of interest?? Something that might help us knowing who are these people?  ))


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2014)

Tassara finds the same nail Kaylee found. It is stuck on the sacrifice, except covered in blood and hidden well with the skin and bones.

It was used to write this strange language and code on the body.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2014)

"Wait... What is that? A nail?" Tassara frowns.

She's not stupid and won't touch the nail with her bare hands. "Anyone has *Mage Hand*? There's something stuck in here. Don't touch it with your bare hands, it might be cursed!" 

"Ricket, did your witch used a nail for her ritual?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2014)

"I've got it," Drell says. He casts *Mage Hand* on the nail and suspends it in mid-air for Tassarra to examine.

"Whoever used this ritual is...cheating, for lack of a better term," Drell says as he does so. "They're feeding off the power of the dead and something from beyond this plane to gain power that was not theirs by birth or study. Anyone could've done this...it's infuriating."


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2014)

"Yes, the witch I encountered was also way too powerful," Ricket reacts to Drells comment. "And no she did not use a nail. She used proper embalming tools to cut open the living sacrifice. They must be alive first, Drell, else it is just normal necromancy. They manipulate the living life force for themselves somehow.

I heard powerful, like very powerful necromancer are capable of such feats, but the witch I encountered was not of this caliber. She cheated somehow with her ritual and gained power that was beyond her. 

Last time I got lucky, hope luck is this time on our side as well."

Tassara examines the nail. It looks like it is a rusty nail that's been drenched in the water for at least 20 or so years. Except such a nail could never cut open the skin of the sacrifice. The skin was cut open in a clean and sharp fashion. Like a hot knife through butter, the sharp cuts are, this nail at the very end does not look sharp at all.


----------



## kluang (Jan 24, 2014)

Zozaria explores the cellar, and looks for an exit.

Knowledge Dungeoneering

Roll(1d20)+8:
3,+8
Total:11


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2014)

"There must be some kind of magic in this nail. It is not sharp, and yet it cut through the body like butter. I'm unsure if we can carry it with us."

Tassara casts Detect Magic on the nail. "Drell, can you also check this thing? I sometimes pass up details you could help me with"

"Is it cursed? Can we touch it safely? I wouldn't want to leave it laying around here, but if we are going to hunt this witch I don't want her near this thing either. Any ideas?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2014)

Zozaria find the exit door behind the group's starting position. It is closed, whether it is locked he is uncertain.

Tassara finds a huge amount of necrotic magic emanating from the nail as it knocks her off her feet.


----------



## kluang (Jan 24, 2014)

"Hei guys, I found a door, and its closed. Can someone check this door for traps or magic?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2014)

Duncan looks around also as the others are doing so. He has a closer look at the ritual, wondering if his limited knowledge on witches would help figure out what happened here

perception
Roll(1d20)+5:
8,+5
Total:13

Knowledge Arcana
Roll(1d20)+9:
20,+9
Total:29
(whoa)

Duncan also casts detect magic on the nail that is being suspended


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan figures out the order of the code:
1. Order is a lie, there is only Freedom.
2. Through freedom I gain Strength!
3. ...........................................
4. Through power I am Unbound!

The nail was just a medium. Duncan takes a guess, the nail probably was very sharp before the ritual and edged the code into the body. Then it was used as a medium to transfer the life force from the sacrifice to the witch and in the process of transferring the nail started to rust until it transmuted into its current form.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2014)

Duncan scratches his head and shrugs his shoulders

"I dunno once we figure out the rest of the spell maybe we can use it somehow to reverse it's effects? Drell? Like is there a way the spell can be reversed?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2014)

"Not sure about reversing, but there are ways to interrupt these sort of rituals," Ricket replies. "That's how I beat my witch last time. She was over confident in her perception she was safe and I interrupted her ritual and it imploded on her. Let's hope this witch is just as stupid as the last one."

"Hmm, from what I gather, she'll probably try and do the next ritual very soon. Let us get out of here and find her quickly."

Ricket looks towards the door. "Troyce if you would examining the door please."


*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 




The ghosts find no trap on the door. It isn't even locked.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2014)

"Well, no point in wonderin how te interrupt the ritual - it looks pretty much done yeah?" Duncan says, "Guess we have te focus on how te beat this witch."


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2014)

"Yeah, this one is done, can't interrupt this one anymore, but maybe the next one," Ricket replies to Duncan.


----------



## kluang (Jan 24, 2014)

Zozaria opens the door


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2014)

After opening the door, the group finds a straight and long corridor.

There is a wall painting along the corridor. It is of a city, then of a mob forming with pitch forks and torches. The images tells a tale of this mob search for the witch in the city.

Their trail ends at their local church. A door at then end of the corridor symbolizes the entrance to their local church.


*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 




Going into the corridor wall you'll just find the dream mist around it. Seems the dream doesn't want anyone to steer off course.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2014)

"Ugh... the nail has too much necromatic power!" she calls behind the rest, visibly concerned.  

Before they enter the church....

"Guys, I'm sure we will need this. *Align Weapon to Good*!"  she will offer a casting to coat one weapon with a Good aura.  She also casts one *Cat's Grace and Bull Strength. (( Please call dibs.))*

"Bless!" for everyone.

She can use *Guidance* and *Touch of Good* on everyone too. (*+3 on the next attack or action, then is only +1 from Bless)*

Tassara readies to cast a *Spiritual Weapon* as soon as she has visual contact with whoever seems to be a power hungry necromancer.


----------



## kluang (Jan 24, 2014)

Muk said:


> After opening the door, the group finds a straight and long corridor.
> 
> There is a wall painting along the corridor. It is of a city, then of a mob forming with pitch forks and torches. The images tells a tale of this mob search for the witch in the city.
> 
> ...



Zozaria stares at the painting of the city,

Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23

He then unsheathed his blade as they approach the end of the corridor 



> "Guys, I'm sure we will need this. Align Weapon to Good!"



and he looks at Tassara and points on his weapon and then he slams the door open.


----------



## Crossbow (Jan 25, 2014)

(dibs on cat's grace)


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2014)

The heavy church doors open into a gothic church. It is a Gothic looking church of the Night Watcher with an altar to the far corner, however scenes of battle and destruction desecrate this once holy place.

The wooden seats and chairs for the worshipers are smashed or dead bodies smashed against it now lie motionless on top of these seats. 

Pools of blood stains the floor dying it almost completely red. The altar is smashed in half. Everywhere there is evidence of the mob having come here and there was a great battle unfolding in these halls.

The party must have come just a tiny bit too late.

Ricket touches the closest pool of blood with his left fingers and smears it between his fingers. "It is still fresh," he comments.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2014)

((there's still* Bull's strength* available  for one person!!))

"Then she or he should still be around here..."

Perception 1d20+14=26

Tassara advances slowly and the sights of the massacre are proving to be hard on her. Her eyes turn red and a couple of tears roll down her cheek.

_Oh Lady, allow them peace on a restful dream. 
For they may be only sleeping in your sweet arms.
Cradle them in a tranquil lullaby,
and soothe and kiss their tears away._

She stills has a readied Spiritual Weapon if she sees any danger.


----------



## kluang (Jan 25, 2014)

"At least we're on the right track." Zozaria looks around and speak again. "So they kill the priests and worshipers and perform a necromancy ritual downstairs? Someone must have one hell of a grudge against The Coddler."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 25, 2014)

"If that person has sacrificed all the people that were in here, there's no tellin what they've summoned." Duncan looks around a little taken aback at the scene


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 25, 2014)

"This is just weird..." Yuki mumbles, guard up, mildly paranoid as they enter awaiting anything to jump out or fall from the ceiling.  

((Yuki'll take bull's strength.)


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2014)

"You know what we could use right now, a ranger who can track down tracks," Ricket comments. "I am not the best at tracking down via reading these things. But let us carefully advance."

With his warhammer in hand he moves forward until he reaches the altar. "Hmm, it's been smashed in half, but not via brute force. Smashing something with a hammer looks different than how this altar was smashed. And there are two trails, one leads left to the common rooms and one to the right, my guess the high priests chamber.

Which one should we examine first?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 25, 2014)

"I reckon the shits gonna hit the fan in the high priests chamber. I recdkon we see what's goin on there first."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2014)

"None of us are quite as adept at tracking as Ulysesn was." Hayao comments quietly, eyeing what remains of the trail towards the high priests chamber. He doesn't draw his katana, and nods his head towards their destination. "Shall we?"


----------



## kluang (Jan 25, 2014)

"I'll lead." Zozaria creeps towards the high priest chamber with sword in hand.


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2014)

Zozaria opens the door to a small corridor. At the end he finds another door. Finding no immediate thread he advance to the door and opens it.

He's found the high priests chamber.

Evidence of combat is apparent in this room with the smashed wardrobe and other furniture. This room was also desecrate by a blood ritual.

A blood magic circle is painted on the floor and what looks to be a young acolyte (not the high priest) has been sacrificed on the floor for more power. There are no signs of the high priest.

The window to this room has been smashed and some cloth is hang from a splinter glass.


----------



## kluang (Jan 26, 2014)

Zozaria sheaths his blade and  signal the team to enter the room. He slowly moves to the window and touch the cloth to feel its fabric and look for any sign to indicate where the cloth come from

Knowledge Local

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2014)

The cloth piece is well made, probably part of a ceremonial clothing a high priest wears. 

Ricket goes and examines the dead body. "We are late again. 'Through Strength I gain Power.' .........

That is the last portion of the ritual code. The witch certainly completed the ritual."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2014)

Duncan has a look around the room to see if there are any other clues. Especially out the window.

Perception

Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22

If not then he will suggest going down to the common room


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2014)

Duncan notices there is another burned holy symbol of the night watcher in the hand of the acolyte.


----------



## kluang (Jan 26, 2014)

"If the last portion is complete, then why bother taking the high priest?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2014)

"I do not know," Ricket replies, "maybe there are some more hints somewhere. Search this room more thoroughly." He starts looking at the broken wardrobe of the high priest more thoroughly. "Hmm, there are a few pieces of clothing missing, or at least that is my guess."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2014)

Ghosts:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"We must look around Uly.  See if we can't help them in any way."  Kaylee sighs at the massive signs of carnage then squinting her eyes looks around the room carefully.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Ghost_ 



"I guess you are right, I'll track and follow the path then."
Perception: 1d20+14: 20 [1d20=6]
tracking from survival: 1d20+10: 22 [1d20=12]


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 




Ulysesn heads to the other trail taking Kaylee with him.

They find a well kept courtyard and a Gazebo on a small hill. Next to the Gazebo lie a pile of dead bodies. A pool of blood to the feet of the Gazebo.


----------



## kluang (Jan 27, 2014)

Zozaria looks out the window.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: _ghost_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ghost_ 



Ulysesn flies around the Gazebo in a sphere like direction to see if there is anything here. Even under ground.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2014)

Zozaria looks out the window and sees a well kept courtyard, a small hill with a gazebo atop. To the gazebo's feet lie a pile of dead bodies and a pool of blood.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ulysesn finds earth and solid ground underneath the gazebo until he hits the dream mist.

He also finds a trail from the broken window to the gazebo.


----------



## kluang (Jan 27, 2014)

"More dead bodies and a bloody gazebo." Zozaria points to the courtyard and look to the group and points to the gazebo.

Knowledge Local

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

"Ever heard of the man eating gazebo? A white gazebo gobble up a paladin after he shoots it with arrows. Legend says it, a paladin, a rogue and a wizard walks into a grass knoll and a white gazebo stands in the middle of it. The paladin ask the wizard for its color and size. Its white and about 30 feet across, 15 feet high, with a pointed top. Unlike any normal paladin, this one decide to attack it, with arrows much to the wizard annoyance and the rogue amusement. Then the gazebo awakes and leaps onto the paladin and gobbles it."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2014)

"More bodies... *sigh*... is it using them all? Ugh... I think I'm going to throw up if this keeps up"  Tassara helps to look around and search for other clues. 


 Percepction 1d20+14=34  ((:WOW))


----------



## kluang (Jan 27, 2014)

"Tassara, why the holy symbol of the night watcher on the sacrifice is burned? Is it by the necromancy?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2014)

"I'm guessing is going to knock me down like last time, can you please hold me if it happens?" She asks Zozaria before trying to check the symbol. Tassara uses Detect Magic on it. 


 Spellcraft 1d20+4=12

"Would be better if someone with a higher knowledge of magic checks it too..." she says slightly embarrassed. She does have a deep spiritual connection with the holy power that be, but she only knows the basics of how exactly magic works.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> Zozaria looks out the window and sees a well kept courtyard, a small hill with a gazebo atop. To the gazebo's feet lie a pile of dead bodies and a pool of blood.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



Ulysesn follows the trail that leads to the broken window and looks in the room


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ulysesn finds Zozaria's ugly butt kissing it on his way.




Tassara notices the blood pool slowly getting smaller. It is draining towards the gazebo.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2014)

"Ah.... guys! The blood! Is draining towards there!" she warns the others. "We need to check that gazebo, maybe there's is something hiding there"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 27, 2014)

Hayao doesn't waste any time, and circles around and out of the church, sprinting up towards the gazebo so soon as Tassara mentions that.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2014)

Hayao arrives inside the courtyard and finds a 30x30x15 ft sized gazebo with a white pointed top 50 yards away from where he stands.

There is a distinct sound coming from the gazebo like a grinder grinding meat and bones.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2014)

Tassara follows outside with Hayao. She's pale.

"Don't tell me that sound is..."

Tassara should still have Detect Magic activated and scans the immediate area.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2014)

Tassara gets knocked off her feet and doesn't discern what sort of magic it is.

Ricket makes his way down to the courtyard as well. "Hmm ... these are fresh kills."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopefully, Zozaria/Hayao catch her before been knocked off. 

"Too much! It's too strong! We have to stop it"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2014)

"What...whatwhatwhat!?  By all things unholy what is that thing!?  I can't get anywhere near that thing." she shivers, not wanting to get close, afraid of being eaten by the gazebo herself.


----------



## kluang (Jan 27, 2014)

Zozaria catches Tassara and look at the gazebo.

"Crap basket."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 27, 2014)

Hayao strides up towards the gazebo, hands drawn into the folds of his kimono as he stands just outside of it, where the gore had just previously been, and examines it closely.

"Ricket, what's your proposed plan of action?"

1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)


----------



## Vergil (Jan 27, 2014)

"It's a fuckin gazebo. Let's just uh....kill it...or something."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2014)

Drell rubs the bridge of his nose, taking a seat on the ground and crossing his legs before casting *Detect Magic*. He is quite tired of losing his footing, thank you very much.

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+12:
1,+12
Total:13
:I

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria catches Tassara and look at the gazebo.
> 
> "Crap basket."



"Thank you" she manages to stand back on her feet. 

"I agree with Hayao. This is Ricket's dream, what do you want to do about this?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell rubs the bridge of his nose, taking a seat on the ground and crossing his legs before casting *Detect Magic*. He is quite tired of losing his footing, thank you very much.
> 
> *Spellcraft*
> Roll(1d20)+12:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




There is a powerful spell in the air and something feels off. Something isn't right here. Out of place. F_ _ e.

And you get knocked back.




"Well it's a gazebo. It's made of wood and so, let's just burn it down," Ricket suggests. "Find some wood, there are seats in the church made of wood, make a nice fire and we toss the burning seats onto the gazebo. Unless you've got a better idea."


----------



## kluang (Jan 28, 2014)

"Can the wizard set it on fire using his magic stuff?"


----------



## Muk (Jan 28, 2014)

"If he has fire magic, certainly. I wasn't aware Drell had some fire spells though," Ricket says.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2014)

"Oh! I can help with that too! I can produce flame from a distance!" Tassara claps her hands and a ball of fire appears on her hand. "I can make 5 of these... tell me when you are ready"

Tassara will wait for indications to throw it to the gazebo from 120 feet away.

"Ready"

1d6+5=10, 1d6+5=7, 1d6+5=11, 1d6+5=11, 1d6+5=9


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2014)

Tassara shoots a flame at the gazebo. The flame flies onto the gazebo and through the gazebo's body and the other side back out.

"Is that how fire spells usually work?" Ricket comment at the flame being shot through a gazebo instead of at. "It shouldn't be hard to hit."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2014)

"You are right. It shouldn't be hard to hit" Tassara says confused. "An illusion, perhaps?"

Perception check+14 (1d20+14=32)

Did the flames actually touched the walls of the gazebo? or Did they passed *through* them?

She tries again, this time, she aims for the base/floor of the gazebo. Produce Flame (1d6+5=6, 1d6+5=11, 1d6+5=11, 1d6+5=6, 1d6+5=10)


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2014)

Tassara shoots another ball of fire at the gazebo. The flames do not touch any walls or floors and just pass through them into the floor/ground beneath them.


----------



## kluang (Jan 31, 2014)

Zozaria looks at Tassara's fire went pass the gazebo.

"Interesting."

He unsheathes his blade and run towards the gazebo.

*Initiative*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
2,+2
Total:4




*Attack*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+6:
16,+6
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+6:
11,+6
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+6:
3,+6
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+6:
11,+6
Total:17




*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d8)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

Roll(1d8)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d8)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2014)

Zozaria runs at the gazebo and slashes out at the gazebo. Suddenly a red circle encompassing the entire gazebo appears beneath his feet and his sword swing stops midair. He can't touch the gazebo however much he tries to, he's prevented from going near it, his weapon, too, is not able to pass through this invisible wall.


----------



## kluang (Jan 31, 2014)

Zozaria looks at the group. "Any ideas?"

Zozaria retreats back to the group if he can


----------



## Vergil (Jan 31, 2014)

"Um....well, it's a gazebo - can't we just leave it be? I mean if we can't hurt it then why try?" Duncan says looking at the thing


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2014)

Ghosts

*Spoiler*: __ 




"Let's look closer at that thing again..."  Kaylee says to Ulysesn.  She will have him walk around it and if they find nothing for them to look around and see if there is something else going on that is being missed.  Something that doesn't involve the gazebo.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
12,+14
Total:26


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




She notices that the shadow being thrown isn't exactly that of a gazebo. Something else is inside the gazebo.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2014)

Ghosts/Tassara

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaylee debates for a moment.  Wondering which member she should talk to and what she should say.  "Take me to Tassy, Uly."  The druid finally came to a decision.  Once the ranger takes her over she will start talking in Tassara's ear.  "It's a disguise!  Look at the shadow!  It is something else!"  She keeps chanting until Tassara hears her.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2014)

Perception check 1d20+14=27

(( what else I needed to roll to hear her? ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts/Tassara
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He does so.


----------



## Muk (Jan 31, 2014)

((Nothing, Tassara made the listen check.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2014)

((Did I managed to get her message?? If so, she tells the others she hears Kaylee's voice pointing out the shadow of the creature))


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2014)

"From what Tassara says, it does not look like a real gazebo. I can't tell the difference though, but apparently the shadows don't match," Ricket says after hearing Tassara's weird explanation.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2014)

"We can see you for what you are," Hayao states plainly. "Show us your true form." He takes another step closer to the gazebo.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2014)

Hayao finds the blood magic circle stopping him getting any closer from touching the gazebo.

"Well, I doubt he'll just 'show' himself even if you swing that sword around wildly," Ricket comments. "We gotta force him out of his protective circle! Who knows what he's doing with these bodies and their blood!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 1, 2014)

Hayao hasn't drawn his katana yet, and turns to Ricket. "I'm at a loss for how we might coerce it out, then."


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2014)

"Burn it with fire? Tassara's fire spell passed through the barrier, so toss a few torches or burning chairs into it. It should work," Ricket replies.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 2, 2014)

"...What about wind? Troyce interjects. "Regular gazebos always seem to just topple over in the face of springtime gales. They're basically big open tents. Does anyone have a way to make wind?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "...What about wind? Troyce interjects. "Regular gazebos always seem to just topple over in the face of springtime gales. They're basically big open tents. Does anyone have a way to make wind?"


"If it isn't solid, how's the wind gonna topple it?" Ricket comments.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2014)

Drell pulls a bomb out of his pack and tosses it towards the Gazebo.

*Attack*
Roll(1d20)+9:
11,+9
Total:20

*Damage*
Roll(3d6)+5:
1,5,1,+5
Total:12


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2014)

The bomb bypasses the protective magical circle and explodes inside the gazebo. The party hears some screaming of pain as the bomb explodes. The gazebo still does not fade away, but it did flicker for a moment, maybe a few more pushes and it will disappear.


----------



## kluang (Feb 3, 2014)

"Hit it again!!!"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 3, 2014)

"Hold on."

Duncan approaches the Gazebo.

"Oi! Is anyone in there? We have a shit ton of bombs here and if ye don't want te die then just lower this illusion thing and talk. We're no gonna kill ye if ye chat wit us."


----------



## Muk (Feb 3, 2014)

"It hurts, it hurts so much ... argh ... argh .... ahhhhh .... ugh .... so much blood .... argh ....." 
is what Duncan hears from the Gazebo besides the normal meat-grinder noise. Most of it is painful moaning and screaming that is muffled somehow. It is probably the bomb that managed to rip a crack in this otherwise tight seal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2014)

"Well, you know what they say," Drell says, preparing two bombs at once and smiling to himself. "Cheaters never prosper." He's been waiting a long time to put the Monks' instruction to use, and he can't imagine a better time to use overwhelming firepower. He throws the bombs simultaneously (since monk training granted me 2 weapon fighting and bombs are light weapons, I only take a -2 to both attacks)

*Attack* 

Roll(1d20)+7:
17,+7
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+7:
11,+7
Total:18

*Damage*

Roll(3d6)+5:
2,5,5,+5
Total:17

Roll(3d6)+5:
3,1,5,+5
Total:14


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2014)

The bombs fly pass the magic circle and explode inside the gazebo. It flickers for a few more moments and then the illusion shatters. It is revealed that there are multiple crucifixes with sacrifices nailed onto them. The bomb has ripped a few of them into pieces.

There is one last crucifix with a sacrifice left. Next to it is a person who's dressed in a high priests garment carving happily into the flesh of his/her sacrifice. There is a second wall of winds now erected to protect them from annoying interruptions. 

Then the witch begins to chant and as she does the words in the sacrifice begin the glow in an evil green.

"Order is a lie, there is only Freedom!
Through Freedom I gain Strength!
Through Strength I gain Power!
Through Power I am Unbound!"

The sacrifice screams in pain as slowly his life essence transfers over to the witch.


----------



## kluang (Feb 4, 2014)

"Die!!!!!" shout Zozaria as he charge with his dueling sword

*Initiative*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17




*Attack*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+6:
18,+6
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+6:
19,+6
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+6:
10,+6
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+6:
15,+6
Total:21




*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d8)+2:
1,+2
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+2:
7,+2
Total:9


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2014)

Zozaria charges in and gets knocked on his ass. He forgot that there is still a magical barrier preventing people from entering the area that used to be the gazebo.


----------



## kluang (Feb 4, 2014)

"................ Fuck............."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 4, 2014)

Troyce will try whipping the witch through the barrier, hoping to disrupt the ritual.

Initiative
12+4=16


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack Rolls
1d20+9

18+9=27
7+9=16
5+9=14

Damage Rolls
1d3+2

3+2=5
3+2=5
1+2=3



If it hasn't worked by the third try, he'll swear outloud and stop trying.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2014)

Drell casts *Fly* on himself, going up over the wall and injecting his *Cognatogen* as he does so.

*Round 1*

*Glitterdust* the witch.

*Rounds 2-5*

Basically just dropping *bombs* on the witch two at a time. Thanks to precise bombs, he can avoid hitting the sacrifice, though if she appears like she's about to complete the ritual despite his interference he will bomb the sacrifice.

Attacks
1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8)
1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27)

1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)

1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)

1d20+7 → [4,7] = (11)
1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22)

Damage

3d6+6 → [1,4,6,6] = (17)
3d6+6 → [5,4,6,6] = (21)

3d6+6 → [5,4,3,6] = (18)
3d6+6 → [3,4,3,6] = (16)

3d6+6 → [1,5,6,6] = (18)
3d6+6 → [5,5,3,6] = (19)

3d6+6 → [4,4,2,6] = (16)
3d6+6 → [2,5,1,6] = (14)


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2014)

Troyce's whip isn't getting passed the blood circle, it just bounces off. (Not getting passed the first layer)

Ricket sees Drell fly up high and the bombs bypassing the wind walls. He shouts "Aim for the SACRIFICE!!!"

One of the bombs hit the sacrifice, killing it.

The green magic flickers and becomes unstable and the priest screams "Nooooooooooo"

More green magic erupts out of her and like a larva green ectoplasmic green energy flows out of her body.

As it finished draining only a lifeless husk remains of the witch.

Mists soon rises and the party returns to the clearing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2014)

Drell lands calmly in the clearing, dusting off his hands. "You people with your silly little problems. I suppose we can't all bend the fabric of reality to our will."


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2014)

The statue is a bomb with a fuse ignited on top of a high priest.

"Well, I am glad the witch didn't think of closing off the top," Ricket comments on Drell's quick thinking.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 4, 2014)

Troyce grumbles a few things under his breath about hating magic. "Whose dream was that anyway? The witch's?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2014)

"Aye it was a good thing that the sacrifice was killed otherwise that ritual would been complete eh? No tellin what she would have become." Duncan says and plops down near his bedroll and Pericles. "Not too many dreams left, if we're goin by people."

Duncan realises one of them would have been Kaylee's dream and sighs, "I wonder if Kaylee's dream will still happen - I don't even know if she's around ye know...."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 4, 2014)

Hayao lets out a breath he hadn't realized he'd been holding during that dream, and then glances at Yuki as they return to the clearing. Then, he moves to his things and speaks in quiet tones to his steed, preparing himself to rest and gather his thoughts for the next day. He didn't seem to have much interest in the conversations of the others.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2014)

Ghosts/Duncan...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Still around?"  Kaylee was getting a little more than irritated.  She had been torn apart by a strange creature.  Carried around by Ulysesn because the only thing she has left is a head.  Seen more than her fair share of blood and yet Duncan had the audacity to say that.  Having Ulysesn carry her over she screamed in Duncan's ear.  "I'm still here and you better find my damn body!"  The druid will repeat that until he hears her or she goes hoarse.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2014)

Duncan finally able to hear Kaylee's voice gives a wry smile. "Aye I knew you were still around. Took ye long enough te talk te me." 

Duncan thinks back to the one night stands he's had and the girls he's kept waiting. He supposed it was fair game to be kept waiting by her.

"Aye, I'll get yer damned body - we got things to finish up what we started that one night by the lake."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2014)

Yuki wanders over and sits near Hayao, "If you want, we can start training today." she smiles at him and Shojo.  "What is it like where you're from, Hay?"she questions, petting Aries gently.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2014)

Hayao glances up from leaning against his horse and reading a scroll, raising an eyebrow as Yuki comes to sit over by him, but understanding it wasn't something he could avoid or just wave away at this point. "Cold," he says simply at first, and then leans closer to speak in Elven in order to address her second question.

"During either of our watches...not now." For a moment, he seems to be thinking of a reason to justify training without the others around, but simply shrugs, an uncharacteristically nonchalant thing for Hayao to do. "Unless you don't want to train alone," he adds quietly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 5, 2014)

"That sounds great with me." She smirks responding in elven, her cheeks turning a light rose color.  She will continue to sit next to him quietly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2014)

He leans back against his horse, and flips through another tome he had with him, sitting in silence as well, and glancing up at the monk every now and then. Then he sighs, and sets it down, knowing she definitely wasn't going to leave. "What's it like where you're from?" he asks instead, spending his time until it was ready to go to sleep learning about Yuki, and sharing a few bare details about himself as well, though reluctantly at first.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2014)

"Well, before the monastery...which was more on the warmer side, I lived in the wild lands.  Kind of rainy, lots of animals that could kill me.  Hence why I'm so thin.  Had to run so much it became a habit." She chuckles, looking at the elf.  

After pausing for a moment, she looks him in the eyes, "I'm sure you have more emotions than you let on, Hay." she pokes him lightly on the chest, for once not trying to push buttons.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2014)

Hayao watches her finger as it pokes his chest, and looks up at her, raising an eyebrow again, but slowly drawing her hand away from him, and setting it back on top of Aries' head.  "It's important for a samurai to separate emotional attachment from his duty to his Lord and Order.  You must keep a heart made of stone to face the supernatural threats we hunt."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2014)

"Well, if there's ever a time where you can't handle something, you know I'd be right there, possibly making a joke about this very conversation." she says, trying to keep it fairly light, looking down at her hand, vacantly petting the fox.  "To think that people have to go through that.  I think you're pretty strong Hayao, y'know for a elf." the blush on her face becoming a slight amount darker.

"Actually, we had this elf at the monastery who was a wreck.  Everything that went wrong, he cried about.  Even down to getting dirt on his hair.  When I left he had never gotten any better.  I guess he was different." She laughs, continuing the elven conversation.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2014)

"As often as you attempt getting a rise out of me, I'd be a blockhead not to know I could rely on you, Yuki.  You're strange...but honest in how you treat me.  And hardworking, in your own way."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2014)

Ghosts...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Yeah...um...er..."  Kaylee tries to get her anger under control.  If she had legs she would be kicking Duncan at the moment.  "What do you want to talk about?  Not much to the zombie thing...why use people that are alive and living when you can use the bodies of those that have unfortunately passed on..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 6, 2014)

She lowers her voice, "I haven't been able to figure you out all the way...But I know you are just the same way.  Just a bit quieter about it." she continues quiet conversation until it is time to sleep.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2014)

The night passes uneventful and the morning sun rises once again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2014)

Hayao doesn't quite know how to respond to that, but simply nods his head along with what Yuki's just said, closing his eyes as he leans back against Shogo.

---------

In the morning, Hayao's humming to himself quietly as he goes about his daily ritual, cleaning, sharpening, and polishing his katana, finishing the other half of the rations he'd started the previous night, brushing Shogo's mane, and then making sure he was well groomed.


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2014)

(Moving on)
The group enters the mist.

As the mist lifts, you see in front of you a 12 feet tall torii. To the left and right are forests and through the torii are steps, many many steps.

High up far in the distance there is a second torii marking the end of the entrance.


*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




You know that it'll seven thousand steps before you reach to top torii. Quite a pilgrimage it may cause exhaustion if you take it in one go.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 8, 2014)

"Whoa, that's got to be the tallest whatever-these-are-called I've ever seen", Troyce remarks


----------



## kluang (Feb 8, 2014)

"So many...." says  Zozaria as he eyes follows the steps.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2014)

Hayao looks up at the torii in the distance, and silently begins taking steps up towards the exit, eyes glued to the destination.


----------



## Muk (Feb 8, 2014)

After 4 hours of walking up the steps you finally reach the last step. Exhausted you take a break near the ending torii.

Then you hear a whipping sound with a silent moan. Looking to your right you see a few half naked people, kneeling on their knees and being whipped on their back by someone. The people that are being whipped have their eyes closed and are biting down on a piece of cloth. Their hands are bound to the floor.

Further inwards there are people standing below a twelve feet waterfall in barely any clothing. They too are meditating.

Then you see many people surrounding two bodies lying on stone slaps. The outer most seem to be guards while the inner ones seems to be shrine maids and monks. They are performing some ritual.

Upon inspection from afar you can tell the bodies belong to Kaylee and Ulysesn. 

Further ahead you see the main building a castle shrine-dojo.


*Spoiler*: _hayao_ 




You know that the whipping meditation is a form of advanced meditation. You are suppose to be focus only on your meditation and ignore the flesh and pain. It is one of the very last stages of mental purification.

The ritual with the many monks and shrine maiden is a purification ritual. It is given to the dead before they are placed inside the catacombs. Interrupting this ritual will turn all the monks and anyone else associated with them hostile to you and your group.

You also know the catacombs will be off limit to outsiders, the non-initiated and low ranking members. You also know that your current ranking is not enough to enter the catacombs. You'll have to raise your order of taija rank by one ranking before you are allowed inside the catacombs.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2014)

"Finally! We can get our pals back!" Duncan says happily and relieved by the situation.

"What's all this whipping malarky? These guys need help?" He looks round at Hayao, whom he assumed the dream is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


ghost

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Many think it's evil. Kaylee... do you know what evil is? You seem unlike most people, I'm not sure you do."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 8, 2014)

Yuki opens her mouth for a second, then shuts it.  "I don't know what to do here." she sighs, looking at everything going on, "What _is_ going on Hay?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 8, 2014)

Hayao at first simply bows his head very low to those being whipped, not going as far as to kneel, but bending low at the waist to show due respect.  Then, he rises, straightening his posture. "They do not require help. If they lose their focus, they will cry out. If their mind remains centered on their meditation, they will ignore the flesh. It is a form of purification." He bows his head again to them, and turns to the group.

Hayao turns to the others, and tries to explain the situation. "It is a grave insult to try and interrupt the purification ritual. Any perceived attempt will be met with rapid aggression. The only possible way to get inside the catacombs is to rise in rank(?) and gain the opportunity. I shall now begin." He regains his center, breathing in and out after the rather taxing walk up, and then moves to enter the castle.


*Spoiler*: _Muk_ 



OOC: Is the rank thing a general ranking of citizenship and status from his homeland, or is this a sect of the Order of Tajiya?


----------



## Kuno (Feb 8, 2014)

Ghosts...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"What is evil is standing by and watching innocents die while the try and protect their loved ones."  Kaylee sighs and looks around.  "I would happily give up my body after death if it could save just one innocent life."

Looking toward where their bodies are.  "Uly!  We can come back!"  she practically squeals while looking around the area..

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
6,+14
Total:20


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Ghosts...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Ghosts

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I wouldn't be too sure, you're just a head. I think we need them to actually get the entire bodies here and take them back to camp before they revive you, which means I also can't be revived. Stupid Duncan made this be even more complicated than is should be. Say want to get back at Duncan right now? I know a pretty good way of doing it."


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2014)

Hayao advances towards the castle. It looks similar to the castle of remorse he once called home. As he reaches the castle door it opens and a shrine maid welcomes him and his fellow companions.

She instructs them to take off their shoes and that there is a weapon stand next to the entrance for their weapons to be placed.

Hayao is infromed that three masters await him at the main dojo. His companion cannot follow him there, it is a private meeting. They are allowed to explore the castle, as long as they do not enter the guarded catacombs. 

If his companion wishes so they have rooms for them to rest or to enter one of the few purification rooms for them to purify themselves.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 9, 2014)

Bowing to the hand maiden, Hayao sets his katana down gingerly on the weapon's wrack, and removes his geta, his feet padding softly on the tatami matting before he turned back to the others.  Glancing over their...fascinating array of weapons, he wondered how exactly they planned to set them on a weapons rack intended mostly for the daisho. 

"I will do what I must to pursue this lead further. Please...try not to get into too much trouble." He shivers, not really all that comfortable with the others having such an intimate look into his past, or rather his specific perception of what his life had been like. Wondering for just a moment if the young master was present, he disregards the creeping feeling of dread the thought incurred.

Hayao ascends into the main dojo, glancing about for the masters and assessing his new environment before proceeding. He'll kneel with due respect should he come face to face with them.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 9, 2014)

Duncan looks ahead sheepishly as Hayao says not to  get into trouble.

"Maybe it's best if I stay outside.....? I don't mind - besides....I don't think I can face Kaylee right now. I'm just a bit overwhelmed by it all ye know? I need some time te get my head right."

Duncan says looking backwards.


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2014)

Duncan exits the castle and heads back out to the courtyard.
Hayao arrives at the main dojo to find three masters waiting for him
To the right there is an old monk and behind him are the signs for earth.
To the left is a middle aged monk with the signs of wood behind him.
And in the middle he finds his young master waiting for him with the sign of air behind him hanging on the wall.

"Greetings Hayao, how was your journey?" the young master greets. 

((btw i can't open hayao's backstory. is there any other way to read it xD))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2014)

((PM'd it to you))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hayao bows to a kneel pressing his forehead to the ground, both surprised and overwhelmed to find a vision of the prince of the Toyatomi Clan before him. Holding back a tear, he breaths in deeply, but replies quickly.

"My journey has not ended yet, Hojo-dono. I am still tenaciously pursuing leads to discover your whereabouts. It is only a matter of time." In the back of his mind, Hayao tries to piece together the significance of what's been put before him. The last he'd checked, the young lord had been trying to master wizardry, but now...

He sat up, inspecting the symbols of air, wood, and earth behind his potential instructors carefully.

1d20+10, 1d20+15 → ([13, 10], [4, 15])

Spellcraft - 19
Knowledge Arcana - 23


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2014)

Each symbol represents a path.
Earth is solid and underneath the feet you walk with, a solid, straight up path.
Wood follows the sun. It grows and dies with the sun, where the sun goes so does the wood grow.
Air free from all. It cannot be caught, yet all need it to live.

The masters each represents a path he'll probably has to chose, a choice he has not taken in the long years he has been with them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hayao takes stock of each symbol, observing Jin and Kazuo as well, as he'd known them before their deaths. "Kazuo-dono...Jin-dono. I'm at a loss for which path to pursue here."

((Guessing the oldest master is Kazuo, middle one is Jin, and youngest is Hojo?))


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2014)

((Yeah, old one is kazuo, mid jin, young hojo))

"It is your choice, none of us are able to chose for you," the masters reply. "Search your inner self and dedicate yourself to your choice without any regrets."

((class choice magic is hojo, kazuo is martial, jin is a mixed))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 12, 2014)

Hayao considers his choices carefully. Though he respected and loved each of them, Jin had been a brother to him, and they'd lived together as allies. He had already learned a lot from him, to be sure.

Hojo was his responsibility, and apart of him was disappointed not in the young prince for not becoming the next leader of the order, but in Hayao for not instructing him correctly to instill that. Hojo was Hayao's greatest struggle and goal to find right now, and he was learning every day from that. Perhaps that would not be the best method.

But Kazuo...he had taught Hayao everything he knew. To be the elf he was; his mannerisms, ideals, and feelings were a mix of his free form Elven blood and the cultural designs of the Toyatomi. Yes...that is where he would start.  He bowed to the eldest Toyatomi.

"I am ready to begin, Kazuo-dono."


----------



## Muk (Feb 13, 2014)

"Come," Kazuo says and takes two boken. 
He does a short spar with  Hayao before taking him to the backyard. 

"Your form is lacking," Kazuo says. "You've accustom yourself to a few more 'practical' stances, however they leave you open to timed attacks."

Kazuo takes Hayao's training down back to the basics as he sees many form mistakes that happen over the years of just 'practical' battle.

((You can now add your fighter class and other stuff you discussed with moogle to your char sheet))

After a long training session Kazuo says, "Go cleanse yourself under the waterfall, focus your mind and remember these stances."

((Stance: One-draw, +1 to attack and +1 to confirm crit and lower the crit range by 1. Only available to you if you perform it with the draw attack out of your sheath. Must be prepared for the day by focusing on/practicing the stance for one hour.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2014)

Tassara is waiting for the cleansing ritual to be done, keeping an eye on the way Hayao left.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2014)

Having waited outside for a while Duncan enters the castle and finds the group. 

"Eh...what are ye doin just standin around?" Duncan looks around for where he can find the bodies.

Perception

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

(Ugh I hate my perception so bad)


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2014)

"They are waiting for Hayao to finish his meeting," Ricket replies. 
Tassara will find the purification ritual to be finished and the bodies moved into the catacombs  by the time Duncan returns. the su is setting down and Hayao hasn't returned , yet


----------



## kluang (Feb 16, 2014)

"Lets not do anything stupid like rushing to get the bodies. He's our leader, and we must trust him."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2014)

Ghosts...

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Well...maybe since my whole body is there we can just do it there...I don't know..."  Kaylee sighs in frustration then scowls.  "Get back at him?  How?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2014)

"Hai, Kazuo-dono. Thank you so very much for this lesson." He bows low, and then returns to the hall outside to the party, pausing a brief moment before moving to the waterfall. "Are you all alright?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2014)

Having meditated for a night under the cold waterfall a shrine maid waits with a towel for Hayao to return. "The masters informed me that you are now allowed to enter the catacombs."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2014)

Hayao thanks her for the towel, wiping himself down promptly, and bowing to the maiden. He goes to inspect the progress on the purification ritual.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2014)

The purification ritual is done, the bodies are down in the catacombs now. They lay on a slap of stone.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2014)

Hayao arrives within the catacombs, and slowly pours half the elixir he had on Ulysesn's body, and then the other half on Kaylee's...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

> KUNO
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



"Ah well lets see, he loves you. So." 
Ulysesn steals a kiss from the helpless head of Kaylee
"There, got back at him."





Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao arrives within the catacombs, and slowly pours half the elixir he had on Ulysesn's body, and then the other half on Kaylee's...




*Spoiler*: _ghosts_ 



"Really at an impasse here... maybe your head is enough for you to talk for real and to convince them to carry my body back to the clearing so I can put the rest in later? I do remember where I sat the parts down and arranged them like a whole on the other hand. But if it results in you dying there is no point to this..."A pained look goes over Ulysesn's face


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2014)

Kaylee's soul is completely absorbed into her body as she finds her body breath with new life. Ulysesn also finds his soul dawn into his body and breathes new life.

((Congrats you revived your allies))

With the two friends revived again the three masters bid Hayao farewell and the mist rises again. The group finds themselves back in the clearing.

A new statue is added to the rest, just two simple slap of stones without anything else.

((From now on moogle will take the game back over  I am done with temp dming ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> Kaylee's soul is completely absorbed into her body as she finds her body breath with new life. Ulysesn also finds his soul dawn into his body and breathes new life.
> 
> ((Congrats you revived your allies))
> 
> ...


"Oh so that is how being brought back to life works."
Ulysesn goes over and reequips everything he has.
He checks his bolt count as well.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 16, 2014)

The group returns to the now quite large clearing reunited with their displaced companions.  Makenna breathes a slow sigh of relief.  "Normally I'd suggest a night of celebration, it's not every day that lost ones return."  She looks around hesitantly, "but we're almost done right?  Maybe it's better to hurry to the finish?  It'll be safe then, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group returns to the now quite large clearing reunited with their displaced companions.  Makenna breathes a slow sigh of relief.  "Normally I'd suggest a night of celebration, it's not every day that lost ones return."  She looks around hesitantly, "but we're almost done right?  Maybe it's better to hurry to the finish?  It'll be safe then, right?"


Ulysesn seems surprised
"You have matured some. Have to wonder what you're father will think after all this... We need to make proper preparations Makenna. I have no bolts for one thing and believe it or not we helped you guys here and there. No doubt Kaylee is exhausted."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2014)

Duncan looks at the pair

"Good te have ye back." he says with a small smile, "Who'd have thought a beauty contest would end up like that eh? My bad..."

"I swear though nothin will happen like that again. I'll make damned sure of it."

He looks at Makenna 

"Aye, one last push an we'll be there. Don't think many of us used many abilities durin that dream - I reckon we could push through."


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2014)

"Well, I am glad to have these two back. We could push now, since we stayed the night back in Hayao's dream and didn't do much else," Ricket says. "Oh right, our ranger needs some bolts. If I am not wrong you could just use wooden bolts or smelt some of that platinum for some platinum dipped bolts."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, I am glad to have these two back. We could push now, since we stayed the night back in Hayao's dream and didn't do much else," Ricket says. "Oh right, our ranger needs some bolts. If I am not wrong you could just use wooden bolts or smelt some of that platinum for some platinum dipped bolts."



"Wooden bolts will work just fine with how many trees there are here. It's a waste of platinum considering it's just about as effective. So how many bolts do you think we can whip up before we leave if we decide to go right now? Also the name is Ulysesn, Paladin Ricket."


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2014)

"Ah I miss the quiet already," Ricket reminiscence the dead ghosts. "On the bolts, you better ask Hayao. I remember him being able to craft a few."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ah I miss the quiet already," Ricket reminiscence the dead ghosts. "On the bolts, you better ask Hayao. I remember him being able to craft a few."



Ulysesn goes up to Hayao
"Lets try making as many wooden bolts as possible. I'd prefer to not be defenseless."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 17, 2014)

((Just FYI while all-wood arrows/bolts will certainly be faster to make they're not nearly as effective as the real thing.  Granted they'll be a lot better than nothing  ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn seems surprised
> "You have matured some. Have to wonder what you're father will think after all this... We need to make proper preparations Makenna. I have no bolts for one thing and believe it or not we helped you guys here and there. No doubt Kaylee is exhausted."



Makenna blushes, "I wasn't thinking of what you both must have been through, yes rest as much as you need to!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Just FYI while all-wood arrows/bolts will certainly be faster to make they're not nearly as effective as the real thing.  Granted they'll be a lot better than nothing  ))
> 
> 
> 
> Makenna blushes, "I wasn't thinking of what you both must have been through, yes rest as much as you need to!"



"Thank you."
Ulysesn addresses Hayao again.
"Hmm. It would be possible just to make platinum tips for all the wooden bolts after they are made right? If it comes down to it I may need something more effective. How many do you think one bar could make in that case?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 17, 2014)

((I'll say you need about 1pp/bolt for the heads so you'd get about 50 from a bar.  Without a true forge or anvil or molds or any normal forging kits they'll probably end up pretty crude, but I suppose beggars can't be choosers))


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2014)

"We can use those new stone slaps and the wood the make a makeshift high heat oven, I believe. I don't think we'll be able to make a forge, but maybe if we use the stone slaps as an anvil it could work out somehow," Ricket suggests. "I am just throwing out wild ideas, if there is a blacksmith here and thinks it is out of question please by all means give us instructions."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2014)

"If that is truly what you desire using your portion of the platinum for."

Taking Ricket's advice and asking for his help and hammer, Hayao chisels out a makeshift mold from one slab to form crude platinum tips, maintains a temporary anvil on the base of the statue, hammering them out after a while, and attaches them to about 50 carved bolts, handing them off to Ulysesn. "You're awfully casual for someone who was dead. Are you sure everything's alright?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2014)

(( Still without my PC. Gah))

Tassara gives a great hug to both Kaylee and Ulysesn. "I'm so glad you are back!" 

"If you are going to work on that, I might as well make some scrolls and then something for dinner, we deserve it" she nods to Hayao. 

(Lesser Restorationx2)
(Gentle Reposex1)
6 hours


She will also cook something nice for everyone. 

Profession Check (Cook)
1d20+9
20+9 = 29

Something very, VERY NICE. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Still without my PC. Gah))
> 
> Tassara gives a great hug to both Kaylee and Ulysesn. "I'm so glad you are back!"
> ]



"Ha missed you too."


Hidden Nin said:


> "If that is truly what you desire using your portion of the platinum for."
> 
> Taking Ricket's advice and asking for his help and hammer, Hayao chisels out a makeshift mold from one slab to form crude platinum tips, maintains a temporary anvil on the base of the statue, hammering them out after a while, and attaches them to about 50 carved bolts, handing them off to Ulysesn. "You're awfully casual for someone who was dead. Are you sure everything's alright?"



"Oh you find out a few things in death. A certain appreciation, like poking people in the eye. Speaking of appreciation I saw you and Yuki together. Seemed to be getting rather close."


----------



## Muk (Feb 17, 2014)

"Say Kaylee, those new scars on your neck, are they from your soul being ripped?" Ricket says as he takes a closer look at Kaylee.

((For cosmetic purpose, Kaylee got scars where the soul was ripped and burned, my last act as temp dm xD))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2014)

For a moment the druid just stood looking down at herself, almost unbelieving that she was back in her body and not just a head that Ulysesn had been holding.  The awe of being human again put the last of her and Ulysesn's conversation to the back of her mind for the moment though.

When Tassara hugged Kaylee it broke the dam.  "We're back!"  She squealed embracing Tassy and swinging her around before rushing over and tackling Brox.  

"Kaykay!"  The old wolverine squealed in delight and acted more like a puppy than the predator he was.  All the while Talon flew over them chattering away.  It took quite some time for Kaylee to calm down.

Sitting down she began to eat the wonderful meal that had been prepared, enjoying it even more since she hadn't been able to for some time.  "Scars?"  Kaylee scowls and feels along her neck before preceding to check the other parts of her body that had been ripped apart.  Scowling she tried to remember exactly where and how many but eventually gave up.

Shrugging she went back to eating.  "It doesn't matter.  I'm alive and that is all that counts."  Kaylee grins before going back to her meal.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh you find out a few things in death. A certain appreciation, like poking people in the eye. Speaking of appreciation I saw you and Yuki together. Seemed to be getting rather close."



Hayao's expression flattens, and instead of handing the Ranger the bolts, he simply sets them on the slab for him to pick up. "I should have known. And we're all together, around the campfire, and so on. We're a group after all." Hayao's unamused expression breaks to a more curious one as he cants his head. "I'm not sure I get your meaning." He then walks on by to get at some of the stew or what have you Tassara's made, eager to eat after smelling the aroma while spending time crafting bolts for Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's expression flattens, and instead of handing the Ranger the bolts, he simply sets them on the slab for him to pick up. "I should have known. And we're all together, around the campfire, and so on. We're a group after all." Hayao's unamused expression breaks to a more curious one as he cants his head. "I'm not sure I get your meaning." He then walks on by to get at some of the stew or what have you Tassara's made, eager to eat after smelling the aroma while spending time crafting bolts for Ulysesn.


Ulysesn picks them up as Hayao makes them.
"Can't say your dream helped you with matters of the heart. Nor Duncan's."
Ulysesn looks at Duncan with a smirk for some reason


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2014)

"On the contrary, it taught me that my heart lies with my lords. A samurai belongs to his lord and daimyo, first and foremost, Ulysesn.  Love of another clouds your judgement, and might compromise your Duty. To train with Kazuo-dono, even if he is only a memory, was a true honor."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "On the contrary, it taught me that my heart lies with my lords. A samurai belongs to his lord and daimyo, first and foremost, Ulysesn.  Love of another clouds your judgement, and might compromise your Duty. To train with Kazuo-dono, even if he is only a memory, was a true honor."



"Ouch, you wound me. Doubt you will ever figure out how to find your Prince or whatever he was with that kind of thinking. "


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2014)

"Then the fault lies with my inability to perform my Duty, not with my devotion to my lord."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2014)

Tassara wants to lighten the mood. 

"Hey... I was wondering. Do you think the time passed the same here and outside? I lost track of how long we've been here anyway. Days? Weeks?"

"Where do you think are we going to come out?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara wants to lighten the mood.
> 
> "Hey... I was wondering. Do you think the time passed the same here and outside? I lost track of how long we've been here anyway. Days? Weeks?"
> 
> "Where do you think are we going to come out?"


"A demon's rear end 10,000 years from where we were before."
Ulysesn says jokingly.
Ulysesn decides to eat while waiting on Hayao


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2014)

Tassara covers her mouth holding back a laugh and shakes her head. "That's not proper. BUT looking at how things have been doing lately..."

She eats a little more of the meal. (( I don't know what I did? A stew? I guess she made something with the rations at hand. She STILL have olive oil with her. ))

Kathy comes to sleep close to the small fire used for cooking.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 17, 2014)

"Man, if decades have passed in the real world, I would be_ right furious_." said Troyce, looking over the meal. 

"There's at least one person I care about out there, and I couldn't live with myself if they just withered away while I was stuck in here doing group therapy."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2014)

Drell frowned. _Wither away?_ Obviously this was some kind of deep insight into Troyce's life and relationships oh wait no humans only lived for a couple of decades or something.

He snorted quietly to himself and made a mental note to check to see if humans could actually feel their lives slipping away given how quickly it was happening. 

"Well, at least we're almost done," he said, finishing his meal. "If my memory is correct, we only need to finish Kaylee's dream. Then, hopefully, this blasted plane will let us move on with our mission."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell frowned. _Wither away?_ Obviously this was some kind of deep insight into Troyce's life and relationships oh wait no humans only lived for a couple of decades or something.
> 
> He snorted quietly to himself and made a mental note to check to see if humans could actually feel their lives slipping away given how quickly it was happening.
> 
> "Well, at least we're almost done," he said, finishing his meal. "If my memory is correct, we only need to finish Kaylee's dream. Then, hopefully, this blasted plane will let us move on with our mission."



"You're sacrifice was noble Drell. But there was a chance of being able to revive us and getting power. Either that or the one with the key to it was fake to begin with."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn picks them up as Hayao makes them.
> "Can't say your dream helped you with matters of the heart. Nor Duncan's."
> Ulysesn looks at Duncan with a smirk for some reason



Duncan looks at Ulysesn with an intense glare

"What de ye mean by that?"

He noted that Kaylee hadn't really acknowledged him and wondered what had been said or done between the two.

"Ach it doesn't bother me none. Let's find Mcalbeth and get this shite over an done with. I don't know about ye guys but I need some time te meself."


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2014)

Ricket sits down and starts cleaning his hammer after it has been used to forge some temporary platinum bolts. There are still some pieces or crusts of platinum sticking to his hammer.

"Hey, Ulysesn, you still want these platinum scraps? Else I am tossing them into the wind," Ricket addresses Ulysesn.

After he finished cleaning he'll eat this meal Tassara cooked. "Hmm, that's really good. Didn't think you could whipped up something this good with just the rations we had left. Is anyone missing an animal? Joking, but just in case, I thought I tasted bird stew or something."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket sits down and starts cleaning his hammer after it has been used to forge some temporary platinum bolts. There are still some pieces or crusts of platinum sticking to his hammer.
> 
> "Hey, Ulysesn, you still want these platinum scraps? Else I am tossing them into the wind," Ricket addresses Ulysesn.
> 
> After he finished cleaning he'll eat this meal Tassara cooked. "Hmm, that's really good. Didn't think you could whipped up something this good with just the rations we had left. Is anyone missing an animal? Joking, but just in case, I thought I tasted bird stew or something."



"Better than wasting them. Could easily be reforged later or still sold."
Ulysesn takes the scraps.
"Say Duncan where is your bird that usually hangs around here?" Ulysesn plays off Ricket's comment some


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2014)

Hayao's able to forge 25 bolts from the bar, the improvised tools cause a fair amount of waste.  The bolts he does make, while not pretty, should work normally enough.

Eventually the group winds down from their fantastic meal of roast familiar and rest.  The night passes uneventfully and after their normal morning routines the group enters the mist once more, perhaps for the last time?

When the mist clears the group finds themselves standing on one side of a large platform, perhaps 100' across, apparently crafted out of smooth bronze.  The platform apparently floats in an empty, starless void.  There's no apparent source of light but the party can see clearly despite this.

At first glance the platform appears featureless but on closer examination a faint swirling pattern plays across surface.  It almost looks like a script but if it is it's in no language the party recognizes.

At the far end of the platform stands a familiar figure, Kaylee.  Unlike the Kaylee standing with the party this Kaylee seems far more formal.  Her hair is up and she wears a fancy but comfortable looking dress.  

As the party gathers their bearings she takes a few strides towards them, stopping at about the center of the platform.  Her walk has an almost arrogant strut to it that is matched in her voice as she speaks, "well you certainly took your time getting here.  Are you sure there aren't a few more rocks to examine?"  She seems to be addressing the Kaylee with the party.  Her voice is an odd echo of Kaylee's, the same pitch but the inflection, accent, tone is all different subtly enough that she almost sounds like a different person.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Duncan, Tassara, Drell, Zozaria, Troyce_ 




It's tough to tell your memories of the event are fuzzy but this Kaylee looks very similar to the Kaylee from the event at the Well from days ago.

The movement and mannerisms however seem totally different.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Hahahaha.  Nope.  Got nothing for you.  Sorry


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2014)

The well awoke memories of past lives, right? Stands to reason there might be something about this Kaylee in history.

*Knowledge: History*
Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The well awoke memories of past lives, right? Stands to reason there might be something about this Kaylee in history.
> 
> *Knowledge: History*
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...



Not using the name Kaylee at least.  The appearance alone is too vague to be meaningful, at least at this point (I'll keep the result in case you get more information later).


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2014)

Green eyes moved over the area taking in the vision around them.  That was until the woman spoke up, just the tone in her voice caused Kaylee to stand a little straighter.  "Rocks?  I think we found those it was bodies we had to find.  Why?  Were you waiting for us?"  The druid immediately went on the defense and crossed her arms.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2014)

"Two of her! Fuck yeah! Thought you lose one and get two after a ritual. Shite, this is definitely a dream! So uh...make out whenever yer ready."

Duncan says and nods with a grin.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 19, 2014)

Hayao raises a thin eyebrow, but says nothing as Kaylee interfaces...with herself. He simply stands in silence, arms drawn into the folds of his kimono as he waited in silence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> As the party gathers their bearings she takes a few strides towards them, stopping at about the center of the platform.  Her walk has an almost arrogant strut to it that is matched in her voice as she speaks, "well you certainly took your time getting here.  Are you sure there aren't a few more rocks to examine?"  She seems to be addressing the Kaylee with the party.  Her voice is an odd echo of Kaylee's, the same pitch but the inflection, accent, tone is all different subtly enough that she almost sounds like a different person.



Ulysesn loads up the bolts, pretty shabby job on Hayao's part.
"I wouldn't judge her too harshly, after all there are idiots above the norm."
Ulysesn looks at Duncan then Kaylee's scars.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2014)

"Ye got somethin te say Ulysesn?" Duncan snaps angrily, "cos ye might as well say it rather than beatin round the bush."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Ye got somethin te say Ulysesn?" Duncan snaps angrily, "cos ye might as well say it rather than beatin round the bush."


Ulysesn didn't take kindly to this, so he did.
"I mean is this really how you make a first impression Duncan? Asking Kaylee to make out with herself and don't say it's a joke, I know you mean it. 

Right after you got her killed, then got me killed right after trying to get some sense back into you, then you made it where she was all but a head and I had to carry her around. 

Do you know how much that pisses me off (Not that she isn't good company)? 
You haven't learned anything at all. You didn't even get through your dream properly. You shouldn't even attempt talking to her like nothing happened after that."


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2014)

Ricket grabs Ulysesn and Duncan's shoulder with each of his hands keeping them separated. "Come now, each of us had to go through some very painful events recently. There are things men say and then there are things best kept private. I know not what you guys saw as ghosts, but even if you saw things, did you see into his heart? If you cannot, then best not judge a book by its cover."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket grabs Ulysesn and Duncan's shoulder with each of his hands keeping them separated. "Come now, each of us had to go through some very painful events recently. There are things men say and then there are things best kept private. I know not what you guys saw as ghosts, but even if you saw things, did you see into his heart? If you cannot, then best not judge a book by its cover."



"... The other Kaylee should know us from past lives, let her judge."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Green eyes moved over the area taking in the vision around them.  That was until the woman spoke up, just the tone in her voice caused Kaylee to stand a little straighter.  "Rocks?  I think we found those it was bodies we had to find.  Why?  Were you waiting for us?"  The druid immediately went on the defense and crossed her arms.


"I knew sooner or later you would come here.  I suppose it was inevitable once you came to this realm."  She looks at the party's Kaylee with piercing eyes for a moment then softens with what would seem to be amusement.  "You really didn't expect this did you?  As if this is all some sort of cosmic joke?"  She smirks and lets out a tight chuckle shaking her head slightly.

"Or is this just another layer of the games you play?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... The other Kaylee should know us from past lives, let her judge."


The other Kaylee glances at Ulysesn with almost the same look as one who has noticed a bug in the room for the first time.  "Judge?"  Her voice echo's Ulysesn dripping with dark amusement before turning her attention back to the party's Kaylee.  "Yes why don't we take a closer look at these pets you've brought with you.  Should we start with this one?"

"The bastard noble that plays at being a hero all the while being too much a coward to take action when it is merited."  She spares Ulysesn a second condescending glance.  "He was given the chance to play out his fantasies, lead people, fight the dragon, have the role of an epic hero of all time but couldn't decide whether to fight, run away, or just cower before his foe and hope his frail form wasn't worth eating."

"Ultimately he gave away what little he had in the hopes that he could buy a few more breaths.  Surely you agree that this pathetic creature is little more than a hindrance to you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other Kaylee glances at Ulysesn with almost the same look as one who has noticed a bug in the room for the first time.  "Judge?"  Her voice echo's Ulysesn dripping with dark amusement before turning her attention back to the party's Kaylee.  "Yes why don't we take a closer look at these pets you've brought with you.  Should we start with this one?"
> 
> "The bastard noble that plays at being a hero all the while being too much a coward to take action when it is merited."  She spares Ulysesn a second condescending glance.  "He was given the chance to play out his fantasies, lead people, fight the dragon, have the role of an epic hero of all time but couldn't decide whether to fight, run away, or just cower before his foe and hope his frail form wasn't worth eating."
> 
> "Ultimately he gave away what little he had in the hopes that he could buy a few more breaths.  Surely you agree that this pathetic creature is little more than a hindrance to you?"



"..." Ulysesn simply looks at the other Kaylee looking for details. This isn't his beast after all.
Perception: 1d20+14
9+14 = 23


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "..." Ulysesn simply looks at the other Kaylee looking for details. This isn't his beast after all.
> Perception: 1d20+14
> 9+14 = 23



Physically she looks the same as the party's Kaylee other than dress/hairstyle.  She is lacking the newly acquired scars.

Her stance/demeanor is totally different though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2014)

"Well at least this doppelganger has some good sense, whoever she is," Drell says. "Do Duncan next, I want to be able to remember the time he got ripped apart by Kaylee for the rest of my life."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2014)

The druid wouldn't believe the creature before them was herself.  She would never say such things about her friends.  Squaring her shoulders Kaylee takes a step forward.  "He may have had an issue in his dream, so what?  Why does it matter if he can live out his fantasies?  He has always been there when it matters the most."  She nods toward Ulysesn.  "Uly backs up his friends.  He cares deeply and trusts completely.  I couldn't ask for a better friend!"  She snaps back while glaring at the other woman.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 19, 2014)

"Why is everyone so harsh suddenly?" Yuki huffs at the group, then looks at the other Kaylee, then back at the Kaylee in the group, "Do you really have that kind of streak in you?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn didn't take kindly to this, so he did.
> "I mean is this really how you make a first impression Duncan? Asking Kaylee to make out with herself and don't say it's a joke, I know you mean it.
> 
> Right after you got her killed, then got me killed right after trying to get some sense back into you, then you made it where she was all but a head and I had to carry her around.
> ...



Duncan looks down at the hand on his shoulder and then back at Ulysesn. 

"Well, what would ye have me do eh? Feel more guilty about what happened? Go fuck yerself ye twat. I wasn't about te lie and say the most important girl in my life was those monsters in my dream. I didn't ask fer ye te hold me back - had ye not then I would have been killed and not ye. So don't go fuckin blamin me fer yer shite. It's our dreams right, ye gotta be honest te yerself - and ye know what, I'm sorry ye went through that bullcrap - but yer back now, so stop bitching."

"I can't be arsed carryin around the guilt anymore. Not for Raven, not for you, not for Kaylee. I'm just gonna do what I want from now and the hell with tryin te be all nice and a team player and all that shit. I was just fine on me own before - all I got from stayin wit ye guys is shite. As soon as we're done wit this dream crap then I'm just gonna fuckin go. Yer all clearly better without me, so aye, let's just make it easier on everyone!"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2014)

Tassara touches Yuki's and Kaylee's shoulder. "Some of our dreams have been about our issues and fears. We don't really know the goal of this dream... Kaylee's dream."

"You seem to know our journey through this realm, and yet we don't know the goal of this particular scene. How should we address you?" Tassara ask the other Kaylee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks down at the hand on his shoulder and then back at Ulysesn.
> 
> "Well, what would ye have me do eh? Feel more guilty about what happened? Go fuck yerself ye twat. I wasn't about te lie and say the most important girl in my life was those monsters in my dream. I didn't ask fer ye te hold me back - had ye not then I would have been killed and not ye. So don't go fuckin blamin me fer yer shite. It's our dreams right, ye gotta be honest te yerself - and ye know what, I'm sorry ye went through that bullcrap - but yer back now, so stop bitching."
> 
> "I can't be arsed carryin around the guilt anymore. Not for Raven, not for you, not for Kaylee. I'm just gonna do what I want from now and the hell with tryin te be all nice and a team player and all that shit. I was just fine on me own before - all I got from stayin wit ye guys is shite. As soon as we're done wit this dream crap then I'm just gonna fuckin go. Yer all clearly better without me, so aye, let's just make it easier on everyone!"



"You talk about being true to yourself then try to leave just like that? It would never sit right with you and you know it Duncan. Same for just living for yourself. We need to have a talk later."


Kuno said:


> The druid wouldn't believe the creature before them was herself.  She would never say such things about her friends.  Squaring her shoulders Kaylee takes a step forward.  "He may have had an issue in his dream, so what?  Why does it matter if he can live out his fantasies?  He has always been there when it matters the most."  She nods toward Ulysesn.  "Uly backs up his friends.  He cares deeply and trusts completely.  I couldn't ask for a better friend!"  She snaps back while glaring at the other woman.


Ulysesn is still looking at the other Kaylee
"Another dream construct. No, that thing is right Kaylee. But that is the past, I've grown from those mistakes. Same for back in the town I've grown since then. Truthfully if it wasn't for Ricket in that dream, I wouldn't have realized what I need to be,I'm thankful for that help. If that happens for real and isn't a dream things will play out differently.  But you need to be careful Kaylee, even if it really is a past self, she still is a test I believe."


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2014)

"Or you could give Duncan some time for himself to sort his feelings out. It barely have been a few days since you died and came back to life. Duncan is his own man and he's responsible for his own actions," Ricket keeps these two apart.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 19, 2014)

"Ah, here it is. Not four minutes in and the petty squabbling has begun", Troyce says to himself aloud. "Precisely the group dynamic we were _so sorely devoid_ of while he was dead."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2014)

"Guys" Tassara sighs and looks back at the rest of the party, begging them with her eyes to keep it down. " This is the last dream. Don't loose your focus. We need to resolve this. *Please*."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 19, 2014)

"I would implore everyone simply leave their gripes and personal talks for another time. At the moment we should allow Kaylee time to reflect inwardly."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2014)

"I don't know," Drell says, smiling slightly. "Don't you all think that it's kind of fitting that our most terrible enemy to date is our own bickering?"


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 19, 2014)

"You know, Drell, the way you pronounce 'mortifying' sounds like your saying 'fitting', it's the darnedest thing."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2014)

((Doing the math in my head this dream might very well take forever if we try to do it one at a time so I'm going to multi-thread a bit.  Meh, we'll work it out in the end I guess))



Kuno said:


> The druid wouldn't believe the creature before them  was herself.  She would never say such things about her friends.   Squaring her shoulders Kaylee takes a step forward.  "He may have had an  issue in his dream, so what?  Why does it matter if he can live out his  fantasies?  He has always been there when it matters the most."  She  nods toward Ulysesn.  "Uly backs up his friends.  He cares deeply and  trusts completely.  I couldn't ask for a better friend!"  She snaps back  while glaring at the other woman.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is still looking at the other Kaylee
> "Another dream construct. No, that thing is  right Kaylee. But that is the past, I've grown from those mistakes. Same  for back in the town I've grown since then. Truthfully if it wasn't for  Ricket in that dream, I wouldn't have realized what I need to be,I'm  thankful for that help. If that happens for real and isn't a dream  things will play out differently.  But you need to be careful Kaylee,  even if it really is a past self, she still is a test I believe."



The other Kaylee listens to both seemingly amused at their outbursts then addresses Ulysesn first, "you've learned, have you?  And what was the 'lesson' you learned from your dream?  That when confronted the best option is to let someone better equipped deal with the situation?  My that _would_ be a breakthrough for you."

She turns back to the party's Kaylee, "this is the 'best' you could ask for?  All of these bickering chattel are the best you could come up with?  The only thing he has ever done of consequence for you is to die.  And while I might applaud the gesture normally it was somewhat empty being after your 'death.'"



soulnova said:


> Tassara touches Yuki's and Kaylee's shoulder.  "Some of our dreams have been about our issues and fears. We don't  really know the goal of this dream... Kaylee's dream."
> 
> "You seem to know our journey through this realm, and yet we don't know  the goal of this particular scene. How should we address you?" Tassara  ask the other Kaylee.


"You _shouldn't_."  The other Kaylee sniffs derisively at Tassara before continuing, "as to the 'goal' of this 'scene' what do you think this is, some sort of game?"

"Of course it is expecting too much for you to understand the slightest thing about this realm, your own 'scene' showed clearly enough that you lacked any faith in the power invested in you by your god.  No, snatch up the most powerful item you could find, and rely on _its_ power."  She shakes her head tsking her tongue, for a moment there is a flash of what might be actual remorse before quickly being replaced by her normal cold derision.

"Clearly it was the correct decision on your part."



Nicodemus said:


> "Well at least this doppelganger has some good  sense, whoever she is," Drell says. "Do Duncan next, I want to be able  to remember the time he got ripped apart by Kaylee for the rest of my  life."



"_Doppelganger_?"  The other Kaylee smirks, "not at all up to your usual standard."  The almost-comment hangs in the air a moment before she continues, "but then you can't really claim to be anything other than a fraud any more can you?  'Anything for power,' immortality through magic and yet when given the once in a lifetime opportunity to literally get the power you've dreamed of you turned it down."

"And for what?  A man you don't even like and a woman you barely know?  Your sights are set low indeed if that is the worth of the power you dream of.  Those that truly wish power beyond others would simply master life and death and bring the fallen back themselves if they so choose."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2014)

Drell snarls, balling up his fists at his sides. "I overestimated the intelligence of my companions," he says. "It's a mistake I will not make again. When I _am_ powerful - powerful not because my strength was granted to me by some ephemeral dream but because of my own sweat and blood - I will come back here, and stand before you, and then we'll see you judge me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 19, 2014)

Hayao takes a careful step forward, hands drawn into his sleeves in front of him. "How could you possibly presume to know what you're talking about? You may look like Kaylee, but you simply are not her. And I don't think we have anything more to say to you, at this rate."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 19, 2014)

Troyce strokes his chin a bit. "I see where this is going...", he thinks to himself _not_-aloud.

To pass time until it's his turn, he decides to visually check the platform for any traps

Perception
1d20+8
11+8=19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell snarls, balling up his fists at his sides. "I overestimated the intelligence of my companions," he says. "It's a mistake I will not make again. When I _am_ powerful - powerful not because my strength was granted to me by some ephemeral dream but because of my own sweat and blood - I will come back here, and stand before you, and then we'll see you judge me."


"'I didn't really want to win,'" the other Kaylee says dripping with sarcasm.  "The last whimpering protest of an eternal loser."

"If you prick your hand does it bleed less here?  Are your efforts here easier than elsewhere?  Why do you try to deny this place as less real than any other then?  Unless the truth is you fear success?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao takes a careful step forward, hands drawn into his sleeves in front of him. "How  could you possibly presume to know what you're talking about? You may  look like Kaylee, but you simply are not her. And I don't think we have  anything more to say to you, at this rate."



"Whyever would I 'presume' anything" the other Kaylee says dismissively.  "as to silencing your prattle, if I thought there was a force in the cosmos that could accomplish that I would have brought it to bear long ago."




Crossbow said:


> Troyce strokes his chin a bit. "I see where this is going...", he thinks to himself _not_-aloud.
> 
> To pass time until it's his turn, he decides to visually check the platform for any traps
> 
> ...



Troyce detects no traps or mechanisms of any kind on the platform.  As best he can tell it's one solid piece of bronze.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2014)

Drell closes his eyes and doesn't respond, instead casting *fly* and ascending to a comfortable height above the party (high enough to get an unimpaired view of the platform, but ideally low enough that he can still hear the gist of what they're saying). Fuck this lady, he's going to get his think on. He downs a *Fox's Cunning* (+2 INT) and injects his cognatogen (+4 INT, -2 STR)

He's going to examine the script-like tracings on the platform. He knows it's no language he recognizes, but at this point he's basically got a small, library in his head. Besides, even if he can't figure out the script itself, maybe he can find something that will give him more context with asshole Kaylee.

Lots'a Knowledge checks coming up:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+11:
2,+11
Total:13

*Linguistics*
Roll(1d20)+11:
14,+11
Total:26

*Knowledge: History*
Roll(1d20)+17:
4,+17
Total:21

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+17:
7,+17
Total:23

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+21:
5,+21
Total:26

*Knowledge: Religion*
Roll(1d20)+17:
16,+17
Total:33

*Knowledge: Planes*
Roll(1d20)+20:
17,+20
Total:37

*Knowledge: Nobility*
Roll(1d20)+17:
14,+17
Total:31

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2014)

The other Kaylee doesn't particularly react to Drell taking off.

(I'll PM you in a minute)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other Kaylee listens to both seemingly amused at their outbursts then addresses Ulysesn first, "you've learned, have you?  And what was the 'lesson' you learned from your dream?  That when confronted the best option is to let someone better equipped deal with the situation?  My that _would_ be a breakthrough for you."
> 
> She turns back to the party's Kaylee, "this is the 'best' you could ask for?  All of these bickering chattel are the best you could come up with?  The only thing he has ever done of consequence for you is to die.  And while I might applaud the gesture normally it was somewhat empty being after your 'death.'"



"I've learned the difference between dreaming and making something a reality."
Ulysesn asks something that was bothering him.
This person the way this person acts, it's not normal.
"What are you trying to do to Kaylee?"
Ulysesn draws out his crossbow at the ready.
"If it comes down to it I won't let you run away with my friend."
Intimidate


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I've learned the difference between dreaming and making something a reality."
> Ulysesn asks something that was bothering him.
> This person the way this person acts, it's not normal.
> "What are you trying to do to Kaylee?"
> ...



The other Kaylee gives the crossbow a contemptuous look but otherwise ignores it, she certainly doesn't seem particularly intimidated.  "Have you now?  But again you seem to think things that happen here are less 'real' than in 'your world.'"

"This realm is indeed impacted greatly by your thoughts and your actions.  Do _you_ live in a world where your thoughts and actions have no bearing?  What a drab land that must be."  She waves dismissively at Ulysesn before continuing on.

"As to your 'friend.'  As ever she makes her own choices, as much as I might protest that fact that is not a power granted to me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other Kaylee gives the crossbow a contemptuous look but otherwise ignores it, she certainly doesn't seem particularly intimidated.  "Have you now?  But again you seem to think things that happen here are less 'real' than in 'your world.'"
> 
> "This realm is indeed impacted greatly by your thoughts and your actions.  Do _you_ live in a world where your thoughts and actions have no bearing?  What a drab land that must be."  She waves dismissively at Ulysesn before continuing on.
> 
> "As to your 'friend.'  As ever she makes her own choices, as much as I might protest that fact that is not a power granted to me."


"So just a devil with a tongue then. Kaylee should be more than enough..."
Ulysesn lowers the crossbow some
""How come some of us have memories of you?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 20, 2014)

"So, what de ye want?" Duncan asks the other Kaylee, "I mean, I'm sure ye got better thing te do wit yer time than just tell us what's wrong wi us. On the whole we know that we're a bunch of fuck ups - but we're out te find someone in this dream land, and I appreciate yer no wantin te help us, we seem insignificant te ye. I'm fine wi that, jest tell us what would appease ye and we'll try an make it happen. Not cos we're nice or anythin' but just cos like I said, we're on a bit of a quest here; and honestly - I'm tired of this dream realm. I want te go te a bar and know that a fuckin dragon isn't gonna pop out from under the table. I want te say what I like and know that there may be a brawl, but no-one soul is gonna get ripped out of their bodies, ye know? It might be a bit more borin' but I'll take that over this unpredictable mess."

Duncan says quite calm and evenly after regaining a bit of composure. 


"Plus, it feels like I haven't had a shag in like 5 years and me balls are like watermelons"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "You _shouldn't_."  The other Kaylee sniffs derisively at Tassara before continuing, "as to the 'goal' of this 'scene' what do you think this is, some sort of game?"
> 
> "Of course it is expecting too much for you to understand the slightest thing about this realm, your own 'scene' showed clearly enough that you lacked any faith in the power invested in you by your god.  No, snatch up the most powerful item you could find, and rely on _its_ power."  She shakes her head king her tongue, for a moment there is a flash of what might be actual remorse before quickly being replaced by her normal cold derision.
> 
> "Clearly it was the correct decision on your part."



Tasara's a little surprised for a second but not offended. She offers a bittersweet smile to her and nods. "I'm not as good fighter as Hayao or Yuki so the weapon was not an option for me. I'm not a smart as Drell so I didn't know how I was supposed to handle the book and make it work.  It was never a question of doubting the power of the Watcher, but my own capability and skill to use such power. _What can I do? What do I know to do?_" she explains calmly mostly to herself. 


Tassara feels there's something more behind Bitch!Kaylee's words and mannerism that she's letting them know. She prays for guidance and blesses the party and herself before stepping beside Nice!Kaylee. "We can dwell on our failures, problems and weaknesses all we want, but that won't help us move forward. But I'm here to support you." 

((Can you roll Sense Motive +12 for me vs Bitch!Kaylee? IC is not working for me at the moment))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tasara's a little surprised for a second but not offended. She offers a bittersweet smile to her and nods. "I'm not as good fighter as Hayao or Yuki so the weapon was not an option for me. I'm not a smart as Drell so I didn't know how I was supposed to handle the book and make it work.  It was never a question of doubting the power of the Watcher, but my own capability and skill to use such power. _What can I do? What do I know to do?_" she explains calmly mostly to herself.
> 
> 
> Tassara feels there's something more behind Bitch!Kaylee's words and mannerism that she's letting them know. She prays for guidance and blesses the party and herself before stepping beside Nice!Kaylee. "We can dwell on our failures, problems and weaknesses all we want, but that won't help us move forward. But I'm here to support you."
> ...


((Would that work?))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2014)

((Yes, thank you! ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So just a devil with a tongue then. Kaylee should be more than enough..."
> Ulysesn lowers the crossbow some
> ""How come some of us have memories of you?"


"Memories of me?"  The other Kaylee smirks as she speaks, "I thought I was just 'another dream construct'.  Am I the woman of your dreams then?"  She pauses to give an obviously drawn out wince, "please tell me that's not true, I shudder at the thought."



Vergil said:


> "So, what de ye want?" Duncan asks the other  Kaylee, "I mean, I'm sure ye got better thing te do wit yer time than  just tell us what's wrong wi us. On the whole we know that we're a bunch  of fuck ups - but we're out te find someone in this dream land, and I  appreciate yer no wantin te help us, we seem insignificant te ye. I'm  fine wi that, jest tell us what would appease ye and we'll try an make  it happen. Not cos we're nice or anythin' but just cos like I said,  we're on a bit of a quest here; and honestly - I'm tired of this dream  realm. I want te go te a bar and know that a fuckin dragon isn't gonna  pop out from under the table. I want te say what I like and know that  there may be a brawl, but no-one soul is gonna get ripped out of their  bodies, ye know? It might be a bit more borin' but I'll take that over  this unpredictable mess."
> 
> Duncan says quite calm and evenly after regaining a bit of composure.
> 
> ...


The other Kaylee gives Duncan a dark smile, "there, you see, despite your horrid failings and constant blathering, and despite the fact that she," the other Kaylee pauses a moment giving an obviously faked wave of nausea" allowed you to touch us.  You actually have one advantage over the rest."

She pauses a moment to stare through pressed eyes before continuing, "you _know_ your worthless.  You know you have no talent whatsoever, neither in magic nor weapons nor business nor love, and deep down inside you know that it must be out of some sort of pity that she tolerates you at all."

"Your own dream must have made this clear as day.  You tried to have what you didn't deserve, what you couldn't be good enough for and lost everything because of it.  Everything but your pitiful life.  And your reaction was what it always was, to go mope and cry and know that this is just what you deserve."

"You want to know what I want?  I want to know what motivates her to allow such worthless examples of life to be near her at all."



soulnova said:


> Tasara's a little surprised for a second but  not offended. She offers a bittersweet smile to her and nods. "I'm not  as good fighter as Hayao or Yuki so the weapon was not an option for me.  I'm not a smart as Drell so I didn't know how I was supposed to handle  the book and make it work.  It was never a question of doubting the  power of the Watcher, but my own capability and skill to use such power.  _What can I do? What do I know to do?_" she explains calmly mostly to herself.
> 
> 
> Tassara feels there's something more behind Bitch!Kaylee's words and  mannerism that she's letting them know. She prays for guidance and  blesses the party and herself before stepping beside Nice!Kaylee. "We  can dwell on our failures, problems and weaknesses all we want, but that  won't help us move forward. But I'm here to support you."
> ...



"In the land of dreams, facing nightmares given flesh, you still have such doubts?  Clearly it was right for you to do so, one truly blessed by your Coddler would surely have been trained to recognize such a situation.  That you have room for such thoughts shows that clearly you have little faith in you."

The other Kaylee is difficult to read.  Tassara is fairly certain that she actually knows what she's talking about but her motivations, assuming she has any other than simply to antagonize, evade Tassara.  You do get the feeling that she is waiting on something.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 20, 2014)

Her grey eyes narrow, glaring at the woman before the group, "I won't let you talk to friends like that.  We can do that to each other, but you can't.  I don't know who you are exactly, but you...you don't have the right." She growls toward the rude Kaylee.


((Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+0:
20, +0
Total:20))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 20, 2014)

The amazing amount of noise wasn't exactly a surprise to Kaylee.  The group always seemed to get this way, yet when everything comes down to it they rally.  Rubbing a hand on her forehead she practically growled.  "SHUT UP!"  She yelled at the group this was obviously her dream and she needed to figure things out and couldn't do that with everyone going on.  Stepping forward Kaylee turns to her companions.  "Stop.  Just stop."  

Afterward she turns back to herself.  "You're right.  When we came into this realm we weren't much.  We couldn't work together.  We couldn't make decisions.  We were a group of separate individuals."  She glances back at the group.  "We have had major issues."  

Clearing her throat the druid stepped forward again.  "Yet we have learned to over come these faults, to work together.  We have learned to become a team working as one."  Glaring she steps forward again and lets out a sound that almost sounds like a growl.  

"So don't you ever talk bad about my friends again!"  Kaylee pokes her image in the chest to emphasize every word.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total:26

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2014)

"Kaylee..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Her grey eyes narrow, glaring at the woman before the group, "I won't let you talk to friends like that.  We can do that to each other, but you can't.  I don't know who you are exactly, but you...you don't have the right." She growls toward the rude Kaylee.


"Ah the miniature monk finally pipes up?"  The other Kaylee snickers slightly at the inference of violence.  "What would give me the 'right' exactly?  You?  But then you don't listen to rules anyway do you?  Can't follow your order, can't even entice a master to teach you."  She clicks her tongue and shakes her head.

"And now you fall further and further behind all your 'friends.'  I wonder how long it will be before you decide following them is too hard and give up there too?"



Kuno said:


> The amazing amount of noise wasn't exactly a  surprise to Kaylee.  The group always seemed to get this way, yet when  everything comes down to it they rally.  Rubbing a hand on her forehead  she practically growled.  "SHUT UP!"  She yelled at the group this was  obviously her dream and she needed to figure things out and couldn't do  that with everyone going on.  Stepping forward Kaylee turns to her  companions.  "Stop.  Just stop."
> 
> Afterward she turns back to herself.  "You're right.  When we came into  this realm we weren't much.  We couldn't work together.  We couldn't  make decisions.  We were a group of separate individuals."  She glances  back at the group.  "We have had major issues."
> 
> ...



The other Kaylee watches with a slightly amused expression while the party's Kaylee talks.  Once the party's Kaylee finishes the other responds, "a pretty enough speech but it might be a touch more believable if you didn't have to shush your 'team's' bickering before giving it."

"You think that you can simply order me?  Or that you are somehow immune to the absolute truth I give?  You are a _child_.  You know not the smallest fraction of what you are."

"If you want to leave then leave.  The only reason any of us are here are because of you, if you cannot manage to even leave this place then perhaps you've reached the limits of what you can do with these weights bound to you."

"If you are looking for my blessing you'll have to earn it.  Explain to me why you allow these vermin to infest our presence.  Explain why you suffer in the world fighting and bleeding for the most trivial of causes."

"I may be here because of you but don't ever think you as you are now can dare to issue me orders."  There's a harsh and cold tone to the last, set apart from the cynical and sarcastic inflection she's used before.  The other Kaylee's face is twisted slightly, almost angry.



Kuno said:


> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> 13,+14
> Total:27


Is there something in particular you're looking for?  

The "other Kaylee" honestly appears to be you as best you can tell, other than the missing scars change her clothes, let down her hair, and keep her mouth shut and it could be a mirror.

Her movement seem wrong to you though.  You can't really place it but she seems to have completely different instincts, like she learned differently.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 20, 2014)

Duncan shrugs his shoulders at the words that were levied to him. "Aye, that's me! perennial failure." 

Duncan chuckles and sits down. "My advantage is that I just can't be arsed caring about what folk think of me anymore. I've walked along someone elses path for too long. I've been tied down an now I feel free. So with the greatest respect - fuck you and your opinions."

"Take it away Kaylee, she's all yours. I don't know if we're worth defendin - if ye don't like us for whatever reason, then we'd respect that. Ye can't expect te get on with everyone ye know? For instance, I think Drell is a class A fucktard, but I put up with him and he has his moments. Nothin wrong with not liking someone - jest human nature ye know?" he says turning to the nice one.


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2014)

Ricket will cast Detect Undead on the Other!Kaylee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The other Kaylee watches with a slightly amused expression while the party's Kaylee talks.  Once the party's Kaylee finishes the other responds, "a pretty enough speech but it might be a touch more believable if you didn't have to shush your 'team's' bickering before giving it."
> 
> "You think that you can simply order me?  Or that you are somehow immune to the absolute truth I give?  You are a _child_.  You know not the smallest fraction of what you are."
> 
> ...


"As different as you seem from our Kaylee, there seems to be a similarity somewhere besides appearance. Justice? Kindness? I can't find the word for it, but it's there underneath all that harshness.
If you consider us weights tell us how to be a shield."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "In the land of dreams, facing nightmares given flesh, you still have such doubts?  Clearly it was right for you to do so, one truly blessed by your Coddler would surely have been trained to recognize such a situation.  That you have room for such thoughts shows that clearly you have little faith in you."
> 
> The other Kaylee is difficult to read.  Tassara is fairly certain that she actually knows what she's talking about but her motivations, assuming she has any other than simply to antagonize, evade Tassara.  You do get the feeling that she is waiting on something.




"A Truly Blessed One? Goodness, Brother Menik would flip if he heard that!" she chuckled at the thought of her tutor and care taker reacting to such information.  "He would always sigh when he tried to make me memorize my lessons. Although... The main reason I picked the horn was exactly because of HIM" she beamed at rude!Kaylee "Before I became a full-fledged member of church, he told me I should do my community service on a half-time job at the city watch _'to prepare me for the future'_. I found it strange because my forte was care-taking, but he insisted I should broaden my skills, so I went along with his sound advice. Thanks to that, I developed a keen eye and perception"


"From the moment I saw the Horn at the altar... it was almost as if Brother Menik himself was winking and grinning at me" she giggled and covered her mouth. "As if The Coddler had worked through him all those years ago to make sure I recognized this sign."

"Because of that, my faith in The Coddler has grown even stronger. Maybe I was indeed trained for all this, but I simply never figured it out until now. It was not a training on holy books or weapons. It was a training of the heart..."



"In any case, I believe Kaylee might be the one to resolve this one dream, so I'll leave it to you..."  Tassara approaches nice!Kaylee and whispers on her ear.  _"She's waiting for something. I don't know if she's stalling for time or actually waiting for us to do something"_ Tassara gives the druid a warning look.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 21, 2014)

After the other Kaylee spoke it did take a bit of wind out of her sails.  Yet before she could open her mouth she received a warning from the cleric it was sound and it made sense.  'Could they just leave?'  Kaylee wondered to herself and went to the side of the platform and looked down.  There was nothing but a void there.  

Wrapping her arms around herself she thought for a moment.  “Maybe you're right...”  The druid's mind began to wander as she looked from face to face in the group.  She thought of how they were before the dreams but especially how they were once they entered the dreams.  Looking up she saw Drell floating above them.  “You are such an ass.  You do nothing more than belittle everyone and roll your eyes.  Yet you show flashes of decent being with a great drive.  When you were given the choice between a huge boost in power or bringing us back, you didn't even hesitate...”  Kaylee's words are soft as she smiles turning a bit.

Before her stood Duncan.  “You're crass, a drunk and womanizer.  Things Stamar warned me about.  You are careless and you charge ahead not thinking about the consequences of your actions.  But, your biggest weakness is also your strongest.  You're passionate and you care.  You will do anything for those that you hold as friends.  I bet you would even help Drell.”  She smiled at that and let her eyes move again.  

There stood the half-elf.  “She is right, you can't make a decision, Ulysesn.  You listen to everyone’s opinions and judgments and lose confidence in yourself and your own thoughts.  Then when it comes down to it, you are the first to decide to help.  Your decisions come instantly when they are needed most.  Anyone can depend on you to be there no matter what.”

Troyce wasn't too far from Ulysesn and he came next to Kaylee's mind.  “You seem scared at trying anything, you antagonize the fights in the group.  But, your memory is great and you have become more willing to take risks.”  The samurai stood to the side and she looked at Hayao.  “Silent and cold.  You don't seem to care about anything but yourself.  Those things are just a front.  You are thoughtful and careful, willing to listen to all opinions and be the voice of reason.”

The girl that had been hoisted on the group caught her eye and she smiled.  “Makenna doesn't know how to fight.  She can't do anything special but she is doing her best to learn and to trust.  I'd bet she would be one of the first to defend someone she thought had been wronged.”

Not too far away stood Zozoria.  “You barely say anything.  You can't even tell yourself where you stand in this world, something that destroys your confidence.  But, whenever adversity strikes you are the first to show your sword.”

The monk stood behind him and it caused Kaylee to shake her head.  “You are hot-headed, worse than Duncan when it comes to running in without a care and judging from Hayao you don't know anything about personal boundaries.  Yet those things are also what makes you wonderful to have around.  You don't let people over think or to lock themselves away from others.”  

Ricket was next, waiting to jump between those fighting.  “Does anyone's opinion matter to you but your own?  You antagonize and make people doubt themselves, honestly you are down right mean in pushing your beliefs on others but you stand behind your beliefs and would be the first to defend those in need.”

Tassara came to Kaylee's mind making her smile.  “Tassy isn't all that smart and she is really flaky.  Not things you want around in a fight but I don't think you could find anyone with a bigger heart.  She cares and is willing to help those that can't help themselves.  She would do anything, give her own life, to protect the innocent.”

Stepping forward she looks into the eyes of the woman and looks her over.  “You're right they aren't perfect, yet neither am I.  I have just as many if not more faults then them.  Regardless I wouldn't want anyone else standing at my back.  I am honored to be able to be part of their group.”

“As far as your last question.  Because life is worth living.  Because the innocent deserve a chance to experience the joys of life without having to live in fear.  I don't agree with anyone forcing their opinions or expectations on anyone else and that includes you!”  Tears sparkled in her eyes as she remembered the visions that came to her at the well.  “I will no longer run away from things...”  

Before she could change her mind she looks back at the group.  “I'm sorry for anything that has been said here.  I shouldn't have allowed someone to push me like that.”  Wiping at her eyes she looked around.  "I think we need to find a way out of here..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

Ulysesn didn't know what to say. It's more than he ever expected out of one person.
"Could she really be the one?" was among his thoughts.


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2014)

"A lost lamb shall trust in his faith's tenants," Ricket replies to Kaylee. "Even if I've lost my lord I am still following tenants of my faith."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2014)

"Drunk, crass and a womanizer? I thought those were my good points. Fuck it, works for me lass. 
Well said. Could ye repeat the bit where ye said Drell was an ass. I'm no sure he heard it. Never mind, I'll tell him."

"Oi Drell! It's official! Yer an ass!"


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2014)

"Does Drell even have a behind?" Ricket says. "You can only call them your good points if you can get women to sleep with you, Duncan. Until now its Bed 0 and Rejected 1."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2014)

"Oi! That's cos we have a prude of a cleric, a hyperactive monk and a druid who wouldn't know a hint if it hit her in the face. I reckon I did pretty well given the circumstances. Like I said though, I want te get back te the real realm cos my balls are the size of someone's head. Ye want te see?"

Duncan walks over to Ricket and starts to pull up his kilt. "On second thought, that sight is only reserved for the fairer sex. Oh and no offense by the way girls - just I'm used te a....different type of lass. Most of ye are like family now."


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2014)

"Last I checked I even spilled the beans and you still couldn't get your seeds delivered. Well you could just bang the other one, bet she isn't as feisty as the real one and she claims to be as real as the real one," Ricket says in a rather joking tone. "And we might just get out of this dream if you do that."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2014)

"Look, mate, I appreciate it - but she has the memory of a goldfish and the innocence of a three year old. I could say, 'Kaylee I want to have sex with you.' really loud to her face and somehow she would twist it and think about....I dunno....something else!"

Duncan rubs his head angrily. 

"She's probably not even listenin to us right now and will say somethin like "Guys could you keep it down.""

Duncan sighs, "But that makes it fun doesn't it." he says with a bittersweet tone.


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2014)

"I'd agree with you on our Kaylee, but I bet this new one actually has enough brains to understand you want to reproduce with her. Now just convince her that she'd do with you and your balls will be a lot less saggy," Ricket encourages Duncan.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2014)

"No, see if I do that, she'll all be like, I don't want babies right now. And if I talk to her about protected then she won't see the point."

"Nope, this is gonna be a long road filled with...a lot of misunderstanding, double entendres and a whole lot of nothing."


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2014)

"Hey Other!Kaylee, Duncan wants to bang ya! What say ya?!" Ricket shouts at other!Kaylee. "His stick is six feet high and lock and loaded just waiting for the ok! You are a milk cow anyways why not let him unload and fill up your empty milk breasts?!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

These two... these two were really ruining this moment.
Who knows it might be the right direction knowing these crazy dreams.
Ulysesn is seen facepalming while listening to the conversation.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 21, 2014)

Troyce tries to contain himself and focus internally on Kaylee's sage words.

"..._sssSSsSsSSss_SSsSSSSHUT UP!" 

Troyce ultimately fails to contain himself.

"Holy everloving FUCK would you two just STOP TALKING. _FOREVER_."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2014)

Drell descends calmly from where he was hovering above the party, fixing his gaze on Duncan. "If being an ass means I can avoid getting the love of my life murdered and then distracting her from a very important moment in her growth as a person, then I think I'll take that."

He shrugs. "More to the point, what Troyce said."


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2014)

"Haha this group, just too good. They can't even take a gutter joke when it is right in their face. Too serious for you. " Ricket is laughing at the members who took his banter wit Duncan serious


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Haha this group, just too good. They can't even take a gutter joke when it is right in their face. Too serious for you. " Ricket is laughing at the members who took his banter wit Duncan serious



"I said. SHUT UP. You IGNORANT. FUCKWIT", Troyce says, anger still in his words. "Do you not understand what that term means?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

Ulysesn gets some distance from Ricket and Duncan walking over next to Party!Kaylee.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2014)

Duncan's mind whirls through a few options as Troyce yells but he simply holds his tongue and pats Ricket on the shoulder before tiptoeing away from them as silently as he can, with a sardonic smile on his face.

He sits down and marvels at the thought of having two Kaylees at once


----------



## kluang (Feb 22, 2014)

Zozaria just look at the situation with interest


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2014)

The other Kaylee largely ignores the rest of the party's antics apparently preferring to focus on the party's Kaylee's words.  As she goes through the individual members you get the feeling that she would like to argue the points however she waits quietly, if impatiently.

As the party's Kaylee finishes, "...I will no longer run away from things..." the other Kaylee's expression changes, for moment a mix of confusion... and fear.  

It's quickly replaced with her dark, cynical expression, her voice drips with bitterness, "you have memories you shouldn't have.  But I wonder if that will make any difference for you this time?"

After a moment she says slightly louder and with a firmer voice, "but for now it makes no difference.  It is enough, they have been judged.  Begone from this place."

The mists rise up once more, oddly as everything else dissolves the other Kaylee can be seen clearly for a moment before she simply vanishes.  You all get the distinct impression she will still be watching.

The party returns to the clearing, or what once was thought a clearing.  The mist is clear revealing the clearing as an island floating in the black void.  At one end of the island stand a series of statues, one of each of the party members.  Resting against each statue is a small brass plate about the size of hand covered in writing.

*Drell*'s statue shows the elf standing tall and domineering, his pose radiates power, you could easily envision the statue adorning the courtyard of a lord's castle.

*Spoiler*: _Drell's Coin_ 




On one side the plate says "you faced the challenge of intellect.  Your knowledge allowed you to use your abilities diversely and to extreme effect."

On the other side it says "you faced the challenge of intellect.  Your lack of empathy and lack of understanding of your companions caused you to fail to maximize their abilities and ultimately cost you greater success."




*Duncan*'s statue shows the proud Ttocsman brandishing his magic-covered scimitar in what seems to be a still of a graceful dance.

*Spoiler*: _Duncan's Coin_ 




On one side the plate says "you faced the challenge of self-reflection.  You showed steadfast dedication to what you wanted avoiding confusion and entanglements from outside factors."

On the other side it says "you faced the challenge of self-reflection.  Your unwillingness to consider your own inner nature cost you dearly."




*Ulysesn*'s statue shows the ranger holding his crossbow casually in one hand, apparently looking at something in the distance intently.

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn's Coin_ 




On one side it says "you faced the challenge of valor.  You showed great appreciation for the lives you were intrusted with and deep wisdom in considering all possible options."

On the other side it says "you faced the challenge of valor.  Your unwillingness to decide on a course of action left you passively following rather than leading."




*Troyce*'s statue shows the man with his arms crossed, intelligent eyes looking intently at something nearby.

*Spoiler*: _Troyce's Coin_ 




On one side it says, "you faced the challenge of determination.  You kept your efforts focused on your goal meeting your challenges with intelligence and cunning."

On the other side it says, "you faced the challenge of determination.  In achieving your goal you have sacrificed many things, studies, romance, perhaps even one day your life."




*Hayao*'s statue shows the samurai standing with a contemplative look on his face, one hand casually on his sheathed katana.

*Spoiler*: _Hayao's Coin_ 




On one side it says "you faced the challenge of loyalty.  You chose to honor your oath to your order and their cause."

On the other side it says "you faced the challenge of loyalty.  You chose to abandon the chance to speak with your lost charge."




*Makenna*'s statue shows the young woman holding her short sword defensively in front of her, her expression a mix of fear and determination.

*Spoiler*: _Makenna's Coin_ 




Makenna's coin is written in Ignan, on one side it says "the flame dances in the wind.  It sheds light and warmth."

On the other side it says "the flame dances in the wind.  It consumes all that it touches."




*Zozaria*'s statue hold his dueling sword boldly in one hand, apparently ready to dart forward.

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria's Coin_ 




On one side it says, "you faced the challenge of family honor.  You embraced your goals and fought your opponents bravely and directly."

On the other side it says, "you faced the challenge of family honor.  You held your family's honor light and failed to win."




*Yuki*'s statue shows the young monk striking a fighting pose, an impish grin on her face.

*Spoiler*: _Yuki's Coin_ 




On one side it says, "you faced the challenge of tradition.  You refused to be tied down by the expectations of others or to bend knee simply to gain respect."

On the other side it says, "you faced the challenge of tradition.  Your unwillingness to compromise your own personal beliefs kept you from learning from a master."




*Ricket*'s statue shows the man with a look of determination, swinging his hammer against an unseen opponent.

*Spoiler*: _Ricket's Coin_ 




On one side it says, "you faced the challenge of investigation.  You lead the others to stop a great evil from completing its dark ritual."

On the other side it says, "you faced the challenge of investigation.  You failed to find evidence to sufficiently expose the evil you faced.  While you stopped them you did little to undermine their order."




*Tassara*'s statue holds her holy symbol in one hand bracing her halberd against the ground a slightly pained expression on her face.

*Spoiler*: _Tassara's Coin_ 




On one side it says "you faced the challenge of faith.  You held true to the tenants of your faith and led the children out of the darkness and into the light."

On the other side it says "you faced the challenge of faith.  You met your opposition relying on the strength of items not the strength of your own faith."




*Kaylee*'s statue stands proudly, a determined look on her face.

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee's Coin_ 




Kaylee's coin is covered in the same swirling symbols that were on the platform.  Written over this in common it says, "is this a new thing?  Did you plan this so long ago?  Or is this just a new way to experience failure?"

The other side is almost blank, at the top it says simply, "I'll be watching."  And then smaller at the bottom, "good luck."




Behind the statues is a difficult to see bridge, apparently made of crystal or glass.  It's about 20' wide and heads out into the darkness at least as far as anyone in the party can see.  "Bridge" is perhaps a generous term, it lacks any sort of guard or rail it's more like a path without the ground.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

Ulysesn is the first to pick up his coin and goes to read the others coins while looking at each statue choosing Makenna's first.
"Ignan? Can you read this Makenna?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2014)

Makenna takes the coin and looks at it confused, "No I--" she cuts off hesitating, "it says something about flames dancing in the wind," she turns it over and frowns.  "What is this?  How do I understand this?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2014)

"Well I personally think we've had plenty of self reflection recently," Drell says, stuffing his coin into his pack. "I think it would be best to hurry and get out of here." He begins striding towards crystal bridge.


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2014)

Troyce gives his coin a read. "Ah man, I hate sacrificing things. Especially romance."

He sighs, then smiles. "Oh well, I'm still calling this one a victory."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna takes the coin and looks at it confused, "No I--" she cuts off hesitating, "it says something about flames dancing in the wind," she turns it over and frowns.  "What is this?  How do I understand this?"



Ulysesn seems surprised and takes a look at both sides of the coin reading them.

*Spoiler*: _ignan_ 



"the flame dances in the wind. It sheds light and warmth."
"the flame dances in the wind. It consumes all that it touches."
"Why you are a natural at Ignan. Ignan is the language of flames. Or rather the flame's tongue. Light and warmth. That is clearly a proper description of you."
Ulysesn is pretty impressed.
"So you really are a child of the flame, that's pretty cool don't you think?"



"Whoops, sometimes I forget to speak common instead. Sorry Makenna."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 22, 2014)

Hayao examines his coin for a long moment, simply holding it as he stares at one of the sides, and then closes his eyes, sliding it into his sleeve. "Very well."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2014)

Duncan looks at the large coin andnods at it, putting in his backpack, reflecting on both sides of it. He takes out a smaller coin and flips it before catching it. 

"Aye, I get what mine is tellin me. RIght then, let's head out again - again, that last dream didn't really tax us too much. Though Kaylee, are ye alright? Not often someone gets te argue with themselves. I'm sure if I had te argue with meself it would end up with a fight and then us being totally drunk by the end of it."

"Fuck sake I could do with a drink." Duncan says looking at the empty bottles of wine.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 22, 2014)

Yuki was angered into silence from what the other Kaylee had said before the dream was over.  After they returned, she reads her coin, "And I have no problem with that."  She turns to look at all the statues, "Look at us!  We look so majestic, don't we?" she gives a stupid grin, "This was a lot of fun.  Thanks for letting me come along." She puts her coin in her backpack.

"Some strange things have happened with you guys.  Much better than being stuck with a bunch of dull monks, that's for sure."  she starts walking slowly towards the bridge.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2014)

Picking up the coin, Kaylee looks at both sides and frowns slightly before looking up at her statue.  She stands there for several moments contemplating everything that had happened then sighs before following Drell.  "I agree..."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2014)

Duncan sighs after being ignored again and heads down the bridge (ready to move)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2014)

((I'm going to hold off slightly before addressing the people moving on just to give people that want to do so the chance to post))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn seems surprised and takes a look at both sides of the coin reading them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ignan_
> 
> ...



Makenna wraps her arms around herself and shivers slightly, "I don't know, I've always lived a pretty simple life.  I'm not used to this sort of thing like you all are."

"I've always liked fire, a good roaring fireplace that takes Winter's chill from your bones or the street lamps flickering in the wind and lighting the street.  But I think back to the village in my dream.  I don't know that I'll see it the same way again."


----------



## kluang (Feb 22, 2014)

Zozaria picks up his coin and read the coin and smile. (ready to move)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2014)

Duncan turns and puts an arm around Ulysesn and Makenna having already forgotten about the conversation they had in Kaylee's dream, "Aye, a fireplace is a lovely thing. Maybe you an Ulysesn should get tegether on a bearskin rug and drink and...enjoy each other's company. Warm fire, good food, good drink and good friends are all ye need. Well that and rampant jungle sex but aye, ye get the picture."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna wraps her arms around herself and shivers slightly, "I don't know, I've always lived a pretty simple life.  I'm not used to this sort of thing like you all are."
> 
> "I've always liked fire, a good roaring fireplace that takes Winter's chill from your bones or the street lamps flickering in the wind and lighting the street.  But I think back to the village in my dream.  I don't know that I'll see it the same way again."



"Don't worry about it, it's not what defines you after all. You define yourself. Just bare in mind they are the same flames you've always seen such is their potential. Besides people also give out warmth don't they? Aren't they the same way? Truth is none of us are actually used to this."
Ulysesn looks out and sees the others start heading towards the bridge
"Let us talk as we walk."



Vergil said:


> Duncan turns and puts an arm around Ulysesn and Makenna having already forgotten about the conversation they had in Kaylee's dream, "Aye, a fireplace is a lovely thing. Maybe you an Ulysesn should get tegether on a bearskin rug and drink and...enjoy each other's company. Warm fire, good food, good drink and good friends are all ye need. Well that and rampant jungle sex but aye, ye get the picture."


"..."
Ulysesn doesn't even address the perverted man
Ulysesn looks as far as he can  from the start of the bridge and also at the details of the bridge
Perception:


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2014)

Duncan is completely oblivious to the situation and follows them. "Aye, fire is pretty too. I love watchin the flames dance. Actually gives me inspiration for my fightin style ye know? What's the first thing yer gonna do when ye get back te the real world then?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan is completely oblivious to the situation and follows them. "Aye, fire is pretty too. I love watchin the flames dance. Actually gives me inspiration for my fightin style ye know? What's the first thing yer gonna do when ye get back te the real world then?"



"Check on Makenna's home, see if her father is still alive. Check on the Pixies and brownies I helped save. Let Makenna decide what to do in regards to staying with us and then continue traveling with Kaylee. Doubt things will be that simple..."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2014)

"Yeah - things are never that simple." Duncan says with a grin and wonders what he'll do, 

"Ye know I might join a group or somethin - been thinkin that I haven't really held down much of a job recently. Might need some money if we're going up against the magebane. That high end gear can get fairly expensive. Not sure what though....there are a lot of places te work. Was also thinkin about joinin a religion of some sort - I dunno, after Tassy's dream and all this stuff - made me think about gettin some favour with the folk upstairs. Can't hurt anyways."


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 22, 2014)

"Me, I'm headed straight to my hometown to deliver this panacea", Troyce says. "Then I figure I can pretty much retire, get a nice secluded cottage on the Emoran countryside, that sort of thing."


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2014)

Ricket picks up his coin and says "Can't always have everything in life. We managed to stop the immediate thread and that is a victory in itself."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2014)

((I'll probably post the "moving on" stuff tonight, though people are welcome to flashback if they want/need to after that, I doubt anything too serious will happen in the clearing))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Don't worry about it, it's not what defines you after all. You define yourself. Just bare in mind they are the same flames you've always seen such is their potential. Besides people also give out warmth don't they? Aren't they the same way? Truth is none of us are actually used to this."
> Ulysesn looks out and sees the others start heading towards the bridge
> "Let us talk as we walk."


"If you say so.  Most people find 'choice' is a luxury for the nobles, no offense."  She starts to walk with Ulysesn.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "..."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn doesn't even address the perverted man
> Ulysesn looks as far as he can  from the start of the bridge and also at the details of the bridge
> Perception:


It's a mostly straight, smooth path made of some sort of nearly transparent substance (glass, crystal, whatever) maybe a foot thick.  It seems to smoothly attach to the island.



Vergil said:


> Duncan is completely oblivious to the situation  and follows them. "Aye, fire is pretty too. I love watchin the flames  dance. Actually gives me inspiration for my fightin style ye know?  What's the first thing yer gonna do when ye get back te the real world  then?"



Makenna looks contemplatively at Duncan for a moment, "fire doesn't really dance you know, it flickers in the wind and people use poetic phrases to say it 'dances' but it doesn't really hear the music.  Your fighting is kind of the same way, you have a lot of grace and movement with your sword, but you don't really hear the music do you?"

She smiles slightly, "no offense intended.  Papa would scold me if he saw me so forward with two lords, my apologies to both of you."

"I suppose when I get back I'll try to find out what happened to Papa, find some place safe to wait until I can get word to him.  Waitresses are always needed in the big cities, hopefully I can find a reasonably nice place to work though I've heard the worst of stories about some places."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2014)

"Aye, right ye are lass. Hard te hum a tune when yer in the midst of battle and fendin for yer life. I suppose fire, like anythin else is push along a certain path by somethin else - in the flame's case it'd be the wind that's makin it dance."

"But we're different. We have te seize the power whilst we can and control our own destinies. Walk the path that we want te and not let our past hold us back. And don't think of us as yer Lords lass, as far as I'm concerned yer one of us now - whether that's a good or bad thing I dunno." Duncan says with a friendly smile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "If you say so.  Most people find 'choice' is a luxury for the nobles, no offense."  She starts to walk with Ulysesn.



"Ah believe me when I say it really isn't. Sometimes there is no choice at all even if you are a noble."


> She smiles slightly, "no offense intended.  Papa would scold me if he saw me so forward with two lords, my apologies to both of you."
> 
> "I suppose when I get back I'll try to find out what happened to Papa, find some place safe to wait until I can get word to him.  Waitresses are always needed in the big cities, hopefully I can find a reasonably nice place to work though I've heard the worst of stories about some places."


"We'll see... just promise me you'll keep yourself together for papa's sake no matter what. Don't think of me as a lord. As you saw with that dragon even that title doesn't matter."
Ulysesn is looking at his coin.
"No more indecision."


Muk said:


> Ricket picks up his coin and says "Can't always have everything in life. We managed to stop the immediate thread and that is a victory in itself."


"Ricket, I need to talk to you about something important."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 22, 2014)

The monk listens into the conversation happening, and she decides to get involved, "There's always music somewhere, our hearts are beating, footsteps, we're taking breaths.  Each one of us is a song, just playing out in a different way.  And every one of us a bard, playing the story of our lives, on the instrument of our hopes and dreams." she looks at the group.  

"I don't know what I'll be doing, probably just wandering again."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> The monk listens into the conversation happening, and she decides to get involved, "There's always music somewhere, our hearts are beating, footsteps, we're taking breaths.  Each one of us is a song, just playing out in a different way.  And every one of us a bard, playing the story of our lives, on the instrument of our hopes and dreams." she looks at the group.
> 
> "I don't know what I'll be doing, probably just wandering again."


Before getting into a full conversation with Ricket Ulysesn addresses Yuki
"You're welcome to travel with me if you wish. 
I've always been traveling by myself before all of this, I wouldn't mind a friend."


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2014)

"Speak your mind, friend. I have enough ears to listen." Ricket replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Speak your mind, friend. I have enough ears to listen." Ricket replies.



"Friend... I wish for atonement. You are a paladin, you should know the process."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2014)

((Moving on, feel free to flashback if there's anything you needed to do in the clearing still.))

The group moves on, it feels foreign to not be entering the mist.  Though the sense of the unknown might be unusual they have little choice but to move forward.

They walk for hours, with nothing outside of their lights but the empty black void surrounding the increasingly difficult to see bridge.  At some point the bridge itself vanishes.  The group walks on nothingness before someone notices that they simply float, moving seemingly by act of will alone, drifting through the dark empty void.

At first there is a great sense of vertigo, without any landmarks or milestones finding anything, even the way back, seems impossible.  But soon after a small light appears in the distance.  With nothing else to guide the party they head in that direction.

As they get closer the light grows and slowly more details can be made out.  It is a city, quite large by the standards of the world they are used to.  The architecture style is a strange mismatch of all different styles even some unrecognizable to the party.  Streaks of energy rain down upon the city from time to time.

Soon they are able to see movement within the city.  People scurry about on the streets, many are panicked and run in fear from five separate forces.

In the Northern center part of the city a series of fires burn.  When the party is close enough they see a group of goblins holding strange contraptions attached to tanks on their backs.  These contraptions spew fire, killing any people so unfortunate to get in their way and lighting buildings ablaze.

In the Northwest is a group of living shadows, they dart quickly about striking down any misfortune enough to get close to them.  From time to time one of the shadows makes gestures in the air and splits in two, clones of one another adding to the chaos.

In the Southwest a lone figure stand upon an erected stage.  Most of the people in the area are gathered about him, bowing and worshiping him.  Some of the people break off from time to time to grab others nearby and drag them in, once they reach about 50' from him they cease their struggles and join in.

In the South is a large mass of ice, slowly growing bigger.  It shoots fragments of ice from time to time at any people that happen to be nearby.

In the East a man stand on the roof glowing with a bright light.  He shoots blazing beams of light over a large area of the city at anyone that enters his line of sight.

The strikes of energy rain down from time to time striking at one of these forces.  Whenever they cause damage and reduce one area the other areas all seem to grow slightly stronger.


*Spoiler*: _Int Check DC 10_ 




Looking at the relative strengths of the forces below and the rain of energies from above, the force above is slowly losing.


*Spoiler*: _Int Check DC 25_ 




Based on how the energy is targeted whomever us sending it from above is focused on delaying not winning.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2014)

Ricket replies to Ulysesn, "You'll have to find a priest more powerful than Tassara currently is. You'll have to express your desire and conviction to atone for your sins to this priest and the priest may ask you perform a task that shows your sincerity and resolve in atoning for your sins. Then s/he may grant you atonement."

"Finally we find something more solid than the void," Ricket says at see the city of light. "Though I guess it is our luck we find another city almost ready to be devoured into the void. The forces above don't seem to be winning."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket replies to Ulysesn, "You'll have to find a priest more powerful than Tassara currently is. You'll have to express your desire and conviction to atone for your sins to this priest and the priest may ask you perform a task that shows your sincerity and resolve in atoning for your sins. Then s/he may grant you atonement."
> 
> "Finally we find something more solid than the void," Ricket says at see the city of light. "Though I guess it is our luck we find another city almost ready to be devoured into the void. The forces above don't seem to be winning."


"Hmm I was asking you personally, but very well. I'm not sure a priest would believe me."


EvilMoogle said:


> ((Moving on, feel free to flashback if there's anything you needed to do in the clearing still.))
> 
> The group moves on, it feels foreign to not be entering the mist.  Though the sense of the unknown might be unusual they have little choice but to move forward.
> 
> ...


Int check: 1d20+2: 13 [1d20=11]
Perception:1d20+14: 31 [1d20=17]
Ulysesn uses his eyesight to get a better grip on the situation and looks at each area.
"If we are to help I believe we should target the northern center first. It's most doable and it looks like it can help us deal with the south. I'm not sure how to deal with the rest. 

The man in the southwest may be gaining power, he could be the greatest threat. If we don't deal with the northwest soon it may be impossible to deal with later. The man in the east looks like he may be a possible counter, but is just attacking anyone he sees."


----------



## kluang (Feb 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm I was asking you personally, but very well. I'm not sure a priest would believe me."
> 
> Int check: 1d20+2: 13 [1d20=11]
> Perception:1d20+14: 31 [1d20=17]
> ...



Int Check
Roll(1d20)+1:
14,+1
Total:15

"Slice and dice, my friend." says Zozaria. He agrees to Ulyseen suggestion on attacking the goblins.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2014)

"As a paladin I wouldn't be able to grant you the atonement you'd seek, unless you just want forgiveness from a mortal such as myself. If you seek true redemption it is for you to ask the divines for forgiveness," Ricket replies to Ulysesn.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2014)

"Personally, I'm thinking we take out the random factor first - the man on the roof. Try an convince him te help us, he seems like he would be a powerful ally who is otherwise actin outta panic."

"I'll attempt te....convince him. Doesn't look like a direct path is much of an option. Troyce, yer good at the sneaky stuff too aye? We should try an get round and convince him te join us. If not then - heh we're fucked and we'll probably die - but that's half the fun aye?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2014)

"That mass of ice to the South seems like it could become a problem if left alone for too long," Drell says. "If only we had somebody here that was capable of generating large amounts of fire." He shoots Makenna a glance out of the corner of his eye, but then turns to Hayao and Tassara, waiting for their instruction.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2014)

"Aye that'd be badass. Giant fire person would definitely fuck that ice up - but those flamethrowers would do the trick too. Mr Light would help fuckin up the shadows, so aye - one group get the flamethrowers - the other group convince Mr Light te fight with us and we'll be good te go. Good plan, great plan."


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2014)

"We could try and get the goblins to use their fire spitter at the frost guy. Or I could try out a new illusion to see if the goblins don't kill themselves first," Ricket says. "Just need a few spells that will make their brains a little weaker to magical trickery."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

"Well don't look at me. I'm only good at observing things..."
Ulysesn looks over at the man gathering a group of people.
"Who would you say has the strongest will here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2014)

Makenna looks at the various opponents.

"The shadows don't look to bad, but if we leave them alone won't there be a lot of them?  I could probably distract them at least."  She clutches her sword hesitantly, "just don't leave me alone too long."

"The goblins, burning the city," she shivers slightly, "I suppose I was okay the last time I was in a burning city, right?"  Her voice has a touch of bitterness but she looks determined.

"The guy with lights, I don't know.  I've never been very sneaky, I could try just charging him though.  Might distract him at least."

"The ice," she looks at her short sword curiously, "doesn't seem like I could do much to it.  I still don't know about this 'power' you think I have."

Lastly she looks at the guy gathering a crowd, "he doesn't look too scary, but how do you get close to him?  I don't want to join the crowd around him."

((Makenna's 2cp not the DM's))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna looks at the various opponents.
> 
> "The shadows don't look to bad, but if we leave them alone won't there be a lot of them? I could probably distract them at least." She clutches her sword hesitantly, "just don't leave me alone too long."


Ulysesn has his crossbow out.
"... I'll go with Makenna to fight the shadows and keep their numbers down, maybe get rid of them completely. Once the goblins are defeated you should take their weapons to help fight the ice if it's not taken care of. 

As for that man gathering people... it makes me feel uneasy. Reminds me of that ritual Ricket.
The man shooting light is attacking too randomly, but he may end up shooting one of us in the back as we fight, I'm all for Duncan's plan there."
Ulysesn groups himself with Makenna


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 23, 2014)

"Wait a second...", Troyce begins. "Lights, shadows, fire, ice..."

He rubs his chin a bit, furrowing his brow. "Dammit, I almost had something. But I really think this whole thing can be sorted out with little trouble. I _feel _it."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 23, 2014)

"Great plans..."  Kaylee speaks up for the first time in a while.  Brox stands at her feet and Talon is resting on her shoulder.  "But how do we know who is in the right and who is in the wrong?  We could be going in blindly helping the enemy.  Yet we don't know who the enemy is.  Shouldn't we find out a bit more before rushing forward?"  Kaylee looks toward the city wondering how they can tell what is going on and how to get to the places they should go.  "Remember we shouldn't split up too much..."

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
20,+14
Total:34


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2014)

"I'm gfonna make a reasonable guess that the villagers are in the innocent ones here but aye, let's grab one and ask."

Duncan looks around for a person and attempts to grab their attention.

Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

"Oi! What's goin on here? Where did these things come from and why are they attacking you guys?" Duncan says


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2014)

"We can handle this quickly and efficiently if we break into groups," Drell says. "We've essentially got our plan already."

"Ricket, Hayao, Duncan, you take care of the goblins and grab whatever they're using to generate that fire, then focus on the ice to the south. One of you take this extract of enlarge person." 

"Ulyssesn, Makenna, Tassara, you keep the shadow population to a manageable level. Makenna, take a cure light wounds extract in case Tassara's too busy to heal you."

"Troyce, try to sneak up on the man firing light. Duncan may be right - he's lashing out blindly. You may be able to convert him to our side, hopefully against the shadows. If you wish, I can make you invisible for five minutes. Yuki, Kaylee, stick around that area to back Troyce up if things get difficult."

"I will observe the man gathering followers. Perhaps I can kill him from afar, or convince him to leave peacefully. Does this plan sound agreeable to everyone?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "We can handle this quickly and efficiently if we break into groups," Drell says. "We've essentially got our plan already."
> 
> "Ricket, Hayao, Duncan, you take care of the goblins and grab whatever they're using to generate that fire, then focus on the ice to the south. One of you take this extract of enlarge person."
> 
> ...


"You always know how to tie a plan together. I'm all for it. Just be careful Drell. It'd be bad if he somehow got a hold of you. Lets go Makenna."
Ulysesn walks over to Tassara with Makenna to face the shadows.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 23, 2014)

Hayao had simply watched and listened to everyone as they began to speak and attempt to interpret the different situations, positing different solutions. He gives a slow, appreciative nod to Drell as he explains a coherent plan in full, nodding as he strode towards the goblins.

"Your intellect is complimented greatly by empathy, lethallin," he murmurs in passing to Drell. It was clear from how Hayao fought that a potion of Enlarge Person would do little for his fighting style. His hand hovered above his hilt carefully as he drew closer to the goblins.


----------



## Muk (Feb 23, 2014)

Initiative:
1d20+1
4+1 = 5

"Let's time these spell up Duncan. Follow my lead!" Ricket says.

He'll ready his minor image spell to match Duncan's timing and casts them from Max range.

Round 1:
Cast Minor Image. (Will DC 13) First illusion is an obscurring mist imitation.
((Do you need any other skill rolls? Concentration/spellcraft?
*Spoiler*: __ 




Concentration: 
1d20+5
19+5 = 24
Spell craft: 
1d20+9
20+9 = 29

.... what a waste xD


 ))


Round 2:
Continued Minor Image. Make all goblins look like humans and dissipate the mist so the goblins see each other as humans.

Round 3: Wait and see, if things go bad, cast an actual obscurring mist to slow down the goblins.

Round 4-5: Melee attack.
attack
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+10
11+10 = 21

1d20+10
2+10 = 12




damage:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d8+5
7+5 = 12

1d8+5
1+5 = 6


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2014)

Drell moves towards the man on the stage, casting *Invisibility* on himself when he gets close to the edge of the "worship zone". He'll cast *Detect Magic* and try to figure out what's going on. 

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+11:
2,+11
Total:13

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+18:
5,+18
Total:23

*Knowledge: Religion*
Roll(1d20)+14:
17,+14
Total:31

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+15:
16,+15
Total:31


----------



## kluang (Feb 23, 2014)

"And I will join the goblin group. "

Initiative


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+2:
19,+2
Total:21



Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+6:
10,+6
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+6:
17,+6
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+6:
11,+6
Total:17




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d8)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+2:
5,+2
Total:7

Roll(1d8)+2:
2,+2
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+2:
3,+2
Total:5


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2014)

"Finally get my sneak on and can't use it." 

((Duncan will stay back on the whole and retreat if neccessary. If any ally gets hurt then Duncan will replace one of the moves for Healing Hex, If the injuries are too great then he will use the empathic transfer to heal, using a power point to augment if necessary))

HP: 68/68
PP: 17/17
Init: +5[Dex]

Fort: +8 = +4[Psychic Warrior] +4[Con]
Ref: +6 = +1[Psychic Warrior] +5[Dex]
Will: +1 = +1[Psychic Warrior] +0[Wis]


*Init*
1d20+5
3+5 = 8


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1 - 2 

*Evil eye*

Round 3 - 4

*Slumber*

Round 5

Roll(1d20)+9:
19,+9
Total:28

Roll(1d6)+8:
3,+8
Total:11

crit confirm:  (dammit)
Roll(1d20)+9:
4,+9
Total:13


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 23, 2014)

"And their whispers fell when the rain came down."

Quick strides took him towards the the first goblin within moments. His opening strike was one fluid motion of drawing, shifting to the left, and then striking as the goblin adjusted to his after image before being attacked by the real thing. He then went into a whirlwind of cuts and strikes, lashing out at the goblins continuously.

HP 50/50
AC 17

Round 1: Move action to get near the goblin, swift to feint with Wave Strike, standard to attack. +1 to my AC as dodge if the feint works.

Initiative
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)

Feint 
1d20+12 → [9,12] = (21)

Stance Strike
1d20+10 → [12,10] = (22) (should be one higher because of Stance bonus, so 23)

Damage 
1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)

Round 2-5: Full Attack!


1d20+10,1d20+5,1d8+2,1d8+2 → ([2, 10], [17, 5], [4, 2], [2, 2])
1d20+10,1d20+5,1d8+2,1d8+2 → ([13, 10], [6, 5], [1, 2], [2, 2])
1d20+10,1d20+5,1d8+2,1d8+2 → ([10, 10], [20, 5], [1, 2], [6, 2])
1d20+10,1d20+5,1d8+2,1d8+2 → ([10, 10], [17, 5], [8, 2], [5, 2])

Round 2: 12 to hit, 6 damage, 22 to hit, 4 damage
Round 3: 23 to hit, 3 damage, 11 to hit, 4 damage
Round 4: 20 to hit, 3 damage, 25 to hit, 8 damage
Round 5: 20 to hit, 10 damage, 22 to hit, 7 damage

Crit confirmation
1d20+12 → [7,12] = (19)


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2014)

"By the gods..."  Kaylee places her hand on her forehead and shakes her head.  "Charging in without figuring out the whole situation..."  She begins to head toward the man firing the energy.  "Nobody mentions what is going in the sky?"  Sighing she moves on being careful and watching, trying to figure out what is happening before attacking.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
9,+14
Total:23

Trying to identify the spell he is using.

Spellcraft:
Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2014)

*Flashback*

Tassara reads her inscription and nods. "Two side of the same coin. Heh" she smiles and moves forward with the rest.  "I might need help to write down all this. I'm sure they would like to hear of this back home, but I have never wrote anything like that before..."

==============================



Intelligence Check 1d20-1=18


Tassara gives a good look to the battlefield before heading out.
Perception Check 1d20+13=27 
Sense Motive/Enchantment Check 1d20+10=22



> Sense Enchantment: You can tell that someone's behavior is being influenced by an enchantment effect even if that person isn't aware of it. The usual DC is 25,* but if the target is dominated (see dominate person), the DC is only 15 because of the limited range of the target's activities*.



If the people seem to be under a spell, she will tell Drell _* NOT TO GET CLOSE TO HIM.*_ If there's anything else she can tell about the battlefield she will rely the information to the rest.


She nods at Drell. "You took the words from my mouth. We will handle the shadows"  Tassara offers a general Blessing for all the party. "That must do for the moment"  She heads towards the area of the shadows with Kaylee and Ulyseens. She cats Detect Magic on her way there.




===================


"Shadows, leave these innocents at once and begone!"

((I'm assuming Kathy is with me as we finally left the mist island... can she speak?))

*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* +4, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 16, *Fort* +7, *Ref* +1, *Will* +9, *CMB* +6

====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP43; AC18
Init+8
F+4,R+7,W+3
Attack +8 Bite (weapon focus) [1d6+2]; 2 claws (1d4+2); Rake (1d4)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Weapon Finesse, Improved initiative
Tricks: Down, Defend


*Initiative*
1d20+4=12


*Round 1*
Knowledge Religion 1d20+6=21

Casts Spirit weapon - Halberd  to the closest Shadow.
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [7,1] = (8)

Free - Order Kathy to defend her


*Round 2*
If the creatures are Negative Energy like Undead Tassara brings out her holy symbol and spams Channel Positive Energy (DC17), taunting them. 

Channel Energy 3d10 → [1,8,7] = (16)

Free - Direct Spirit weapon - Halberd 
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [6,1] = (7)



*Round 3*
Channel Energy 3d10 → [10,1,6] = (17)

Free - Direct  Spirit weapon - Halberd 
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [3,11] = (14)
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [7,1] = (8)



*Round 4*
Channel Energy 3d10 → [3,9,4] = (16)

Free - Direct  Spirit weapon - Halberd 
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [1,1] = (2)



*Round 5*
Channel Energy 3d10 → [5,2,7] = (14)

Free - Direct  Spirit weapon - Halberd 
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [7,11] = (18)
1d20+11;1d8+1 → [1,1] = (2)




Spirit Weapon rolls 1d20+4=12
Channel Energy rolls 1d20+4=12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

HP: 74/74
Initiative: +5 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +6 = +4[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +9 = +4[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves(temp bless+1)

AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 5
Light repeating Crossbow 13+1 bless to attack rolls

Ulysesn backs up Tassara and Kaylee by staying behind them and firing on the shadows
*Spoiler*: __ 




He takes any AoO that present themselves on the shadows(5 per round) (40' foot range, 10+ AC if they stop) +14 atm 1d8+1 for dmg for any shots fired. Can you roll it for me if it happens?
Clustered Shots is in effect for any singular enemy

Round 1
Uhh forgot how full attacks work might of messed it up

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rapid shot -2 penalty
Full attack
attacks:
1d20+12: 29 [1d20=17]
1d20+12: 23 [1d20=11]
1d20+8: 27 [1d20=19]
dmg:

1d8+1: 5 [1d8=4]
1d8+1: 5 [1d8=4]





Round 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Full attack with Rapidshot -2
1d20+12: 14 [1d20=2]

Much messier criticals: Auto multiply damage, use confirm roll for "special" damage 
Crit confirm(?):
dmg:

1d8+1: 2 [1d8=1] (lol)







Round 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Reload




Round 4

*Spoiler*: __ 




full attack rapid fire deadly aim -4 +4 damage
full attacks: 
1d20+10: 24 [1d20=14]
1d20+10: 27 [1d20=17]

crit confirm( how do bonuses work?): 
dmg: 
1d8+1: 6 [1d8=5]
1d8+1: 9 [1d8=8]
1d8+1: 6 [1d8=5]



Round 5

*Spoiler*: __ 



full attack rapid fire deadly aim -4 +4 damage
1d20+10: 17 [1d20=7]
1d20+10: 24 [1d20=14]
dmg:
1d8+1: 6 [1d8=5]
1d8+1: 2 [1d8=1]


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 24, 2014)

While Kaylee does her analysis, Troyce will try to sneak to a side of the building the man is not facing, preferably the side upon which the building's shadow falls.

Stealth
1d20+13
6+13=19

If that goes over well, he will attempt to scale the building with a few jumps and flips so that he is on the roof with the man and not in his line of sight.

Acrobatics (Dance)
1d20+10
12+10=22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell moves towards the man on the stage, casting *Invisibility* on himself when he gets close to the edge of the "worship zone". He'll cast *Detect Magic* and try to figure out what's going on.
> 
> *Perception*
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...


Drell isn't sure exactly _how_ the man is doing what he's doing but the effect is clear enough.  There's an aura of enchantment surrounding the man and/or the stage out to about 50', based on the effect on people brought into it it seems to be something akin to 'dominate person.'

The man himself is giving a fairly stereotypical cultist 'follow me' speech, nothing about it stands out to Drell, it certainly isn't magical (in theory it could be some sort of focus for the ability but Drell is inclined to think it's a persistent ability of some sort).

Distressingly the aura seems to be growing and strengthening very slowly.  Leaving him alone for too long might lead to trouble.



Crossbow said:


> While Kaylee does her analysis, Troyce will try  to sneak to a side of the building the man is not facing, preferably  the side upon which the building's shadow falls.
> 
> Stealth
> 1d20+13
> ...



Troyce makes his way toward the man as quickly as he can while still keeping out of sight.  He has no particular problem closing the distance (though he can remember the scorching heat from a blast of light that lanced uncomfortably close to him to strike a man down the street).

Climbing the building proves simple enough and soon he finds himself atop the building with the man.  The man doesn't notice him (yet), he continues to focus on picking targets on the street.  Troyce thinks he hears the man giggling under his breath as he goes from target to target.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, why mess with a winning strategy?

Drell casts *Fly*, soaring up until he's directly over the speaking man, just outside the range of his spells. He mixes his bombs and begins dropping them onto the man.

((I'm not sure if I should add the range increment penalties, because I'm not throwing the bombs so much as dropping them, but I'll go ahead and add it in anyway. If you rule that it doesn't take effect just add 4!))

*Round 1*
1d20+5 → [3,5] = (8)
3d6+5→ [5,3,1,5] = (15)

*Round 2*
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
3d6+5→ [2,2,2,5] = (11)

*Round 3*
1d20+5 → [3,5] = (8)
3d6+5→ [2,3,5,5] = (15)

*Round 4*
1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)
3d6+5→ [3,2,2,5] = (12)

*Round 5*
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
3d6+5→ [3,5,1,5] = (14)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "By the gods..."  Kaylee places her hand on her forehead and shakes her head.  "Charging in without figuring out the whole situation..."  She begins to head toward the man firing the energy.  "Nobody mentions what is going in the sky?"  Sighing she moves on being careful and watching, trying to figure out what is happening before attacking.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...


((Sorry I missed this before))

They're low level arcane spells.  Magic missile, Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray, Flaming Sphere.  As Troyce starts moving on you notice the spells seem to be concentrating on the growing ice formation in the South.  You might assume that this means the battles are joined in the other areas.

((Combat post to follow, eventually))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 27, 2014)

*Round 1: Goblins

*The first group carefully approaches the goblins whom are busily setting anything flammable ablaze.  So busy that they don't notice Hayao and Zozaria swiftly approaching to strike serious wounds on a pair of the goblins.

Duncan focuses his energies on one of the goblins while Ricket begins his illusion, shrouding the battle area in mist.

*Round 1: Shadows

*Meanwhile the second group approaches the small swarm of shadows.  Ulysesn takes position while the others advance and fires off a volley of arrows, one shadow takes the three platinum bolts to the chest and disintegrates into a cloud of smoke.

Tassara summons her spiritual halberd which strikes one of the shadows though it's difficult to tell what effect it has and Kathy eagerly takes a cautious position ready to defend her master. 

Makenna moves forward, hesitantly at first then with more confidence.  Her steps take on a rhythmic, almost dancing pattern as she advances and in a awkward cut she manages to clip one of the shadows with her sword.

A crowd of the shadows engage Makenna however her graceful dances seem to always been one step ahead of them.  Two charge at Tassara, Kathy take the chance to bite deeply into one.  And two advance towards Ulysesn while the remaining one splits in two, leaving a new, identical shadow.

*Round 1: Charmer

*Drell has no problem invisibly flying into position, once he is ready he mixes his bomb and let it drop.  He miss-judges the distance at first, the bomb narrowly missing the speaker who is still tossed aside by the explosion.

The crowd erupts in a fervor as they spot the elf high above them.  They quickly scavenge to find whatever they can to hurl at him, rocks, bits of wood, mugs.  Fortunately they are both unskilled and unfocused and the agile elf manages to avoid all the attacks.

The man himself looks up and takes a more defensive stance but doesn't seem to do anything in particular.

*Round 2: Goblins

*Zozaria strikes the goblin he charged a pair of hits dropping it to the ground.  Hayao manages a slight wound on his opponent while Duncan picks another target to weaken.

The goblins turn to fire at the pair attacking them, lines of fire cutting across the battleground.  Both Zozaria and Hayao manage to avoid the worst of it but they take some some burns in the process (Zozaria  *-6hp*, Hayao, *-11hp*).

Ricket then focuses on changing his spell, placing images of innocents over the forms of the goblins.  It looks convincing enough, it remains to be seen whether the goblins will fall for it.

*Round 2: Shadows

*Ulysesn fires the remaining arrows from his clip at one of the shadows advancing on him.  The arrows bury into it but it's difficult to tell whether it's wounded or not.

Tassara channels energy, she gets feeling that they are somewhat resisting it but one shadow catches in a brilliant white flame and quickly disintegrates.  Kathy fends off one of the shadows assaulting Tassara while her halberd finishes the other.

Makenna continues her "dance" striking her targeted opponent again with an awkward looking blow, if it's hurt there's no particular sign of it.  The shadows around her try again to connect but fail.

The remaining shadow advancing on Ulysesn swipes at him, but the ranger is too agile for the creature.

Two of the other shadows split, keeping the numbers high and the pressure apparently on.

*Round 2: Charmer

*Drell carefully mixes another bomb and lets it fall, this time scoring a direct hit.  The charmer is injured for sure this time but doesn't seem to change his focus.  The crowd again tries to strike the elf with whatever random items they could find but again the flying target proves too difficult for them.

*Round 3: Goblins

*Zozaria gracefully parts the head from the body of another of the goblins as Hayao adds another fine cut to his opponent.  Duncan drops one of the goblins into a slumber as the Goblins act.

One fires at Hayao who scurries out of the way, The two other standing goblins fire their strange devices in wide arcs catching friend and foe alike!  Hayao takes a minor burn (*-4hp*) as does one of the goblins he's fighting.

*Round 3: Shadows

*Ulysesn reloads his crossbow as Tassara channels energy again.  Her halberd charges off at one shadow but the flighty thing proves too quick for it.  Makenna continues her dance, catching her shadow for the third time, this time the form seems to flicker for a moment before disintegrating like the others have.

More shadows swarm at Makenna, this time as she dances out of the way her foot catches on a loose stone and one lands a nasty strike on her (*-13 hp*).

Two new shadows approach Tassara and while Kathy does her best to ward them off with a bite one manages to claw at the cleric (*-6 hp*).  One of the remaining shadows splits again, as if the battle will never end.

*Round 3: Charmer

*Drell again mixes a bomb however dodging the flying debris has thrown his aim off.  He manages a near hit on the man but the bulk of the explosion is wasted.  The crowd continue to try to find something to bring him down with but again he skirts away from them.

*Round 4: Goblins

*Zozaria moves on to a third target landing a solid hit on this goblin as well.  Hayao finally scores a good strike on his opponent dropping it to the ground dead.

Just as it does it explodes violently, Hayao and Zozaria manage to scramble out of the way but the several of the other goblins are not so lucky.

One of the lucky ones takes a chance to strike the distracted samurai once more (*Hayao* -9 hp).  The other two goblins take aim with their devices however they look down at them with surprise just before exploding violently like their previous companion.

Zozaria and Hayao again scramble out of the way of the explosions, seeing the writing on the wall they quickly make their distance from the last goblin before he too explodes.

((Two of the flame devices remain if the group is still planning on using them))

*Round 4: Shadow

*Ulysesn puts his reloaded bow to good use firing another volley at one of the shadow creatures popping it like some sort of smoke filled balloon.

Tassara channels again, this time 5 of the creatures burst into white flame and disintegrate.  Kathy makes quick work of one of the remaining ones and the spiritual halberd finishes the other.

*Round 4: Charmer

*Drell drops his fourth bomb on the still preaching man, this time he's blown backwards and finally lies still.  The crowd quickly disperses, looking somewhat confused but otherwise not apparently under his spell any longer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2014)

Ulysesn reloads his partially fired crossbow (15 left)
"We defeated them with ease?! Hang on, let me look around for a moment before deciding to help any of the others. We have to make sure."

Ulysesn looks around for any hidden remains of the shadows, then if he sees nothing he looks around the center point to check on each member that split up


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2014)

"Well, that went better then expected," Ricket looks at the goblin explosion show. He'll pick up one of the devices that weren't burned. "Hey Duncan, get the other one. We'll use it against the ice dude. Let's head to Tassara's position and have these two Rambos get patched up."

Ricket will meet up with Tassara's group first then move towards the ice dude.


----------



## kluang (Feb 27, 2014)

Zozaria follows Ricket


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2014)

If the danger from the shadows is taken care off, Tassara will quickly stabilize any dying victims around here with Sacred Touch.

((That will give us a chance to re-group with Ricket))


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2014)

"Hey Tassara, we got a burned samurai, his steel should be as hot as fire instead of cold as steel and Zozaria who's also got burned. We also managed to get two fire spewing weapons," Ricket reports.

He'll test out these new weapons aiming in the air as to not hurt anyone. Ricket wants to get a feel for how far these things shoot and with what precision or arc.


----------



## kluang (Feb 27, 2014)

"Hayao took more damage then me, heal him first."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2014)

Hayao shakes his head. "I am fine. Tend to Zozario first."


----------



## kluang (Feb 27, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao shakes his head. "I am fine. Tend to Zozario first."



"If you say so." and Zozaria looks at Ricket. "Whats the next move?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2014)

"I'd say burn the ice dude with Tassara's group. We'll wait and see how Drell and Troyce are handling their opponents afterwards," Ricket says. "We'll have the number advantage as well as the element to fight back against the ice dude, so now is the best time to deal with him."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2014)

"please, come closer I can heal all of you at the same time"

Channel Energy 3d10=20

"Is that enough? Do you need more?" she ask to her friends.

On the next tactic:
"I can throw small balls of fire at him, too, if that helps" she suggests.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 27, 2014)

"You aren't getting anything done." she looks at the ground then back to the rooftop.  She will jump and climb her way onto the rooftop, attempting to get behind the wizard.  


If possible she will punch him, attempting to knock him off the roof towards Kaylee.  "This is how you die, A spectacle of violence, Gorgeous and ugly." she will state while confronting him.

Acrobatics
Roll(1d20)+7:
10,+7
Total:17

Climb(If needed)
Roll(1d20)+7:
16,+7
Total:23


Init-
Roll(1d20)+1:
16,+1
Total:17



*Spoiler*: _Punches...my luck ran out_ 



Roll(1d20)+5:
18,+5
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+5:
6,+5
Total:11

Roll(1d20)+5:
2,+5
Total:7

Roll(1d20)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+5:
9,+5
Total:14






*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 



Roll(1d8)+3:
6,+3
Total:9

Roll(1d8)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Roll(1d8)+3:
3,+3
Total:6

Roll(1d8)+3:
6,+3
Total:9


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2014)

In the absence of Duncan getting the other flamethrower, Hayao instead picks it up, watching Ricket carefully as he observed how it was operated. "Thank you, Tassara-san. I feel renewed; I can not ask for more." He bows his head to Tassara in thanks, and then moves towards the ice statue. 
(How does using this thing work?)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> (How does using this thing work?)



((Don't cross the streams))


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2014)

"Let's cross the flames together, maybe it'll make it even bigger," Ricket suggests. "Point that hole up into the air and pull the trigger, be careful of your surroundings though and don't set me on fire, or we'll all blow up."

(Magicka ftw)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2014)

"Just a moment, Makenna, might want some distance."
Ulysesn grabs Makenna by the arm gently and takes her a safe distance away along with himself


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2014)

Drell lands beside the rest of the party, dusting himself off. "My job has been taken care of, and I assume from the way you've all gathered together that you've seen similar success. I can help against the ice with my bombs if needed, but I would prefer to keep a few in reserve should we need them again later."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 27, 2014)

Those trying to use the flamethrowers please give me an Int check.

(Will post to other stuff later)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2014)

(( Muk  you are tempting Fate ))


Tassara stands back to let Ricket and Hayao work the strange artifacts. From a safe distance she will cast Produce Flame and throw the flames to the focus point they are attacking. 

Ranged Touch Attacks 1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=8, 1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=15 
Damage 1d6+5=6, 1d6+5=9, 1d6+5=9, 1d6+5=11, 1d6+5=6


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 27, 2014)

Troyce gets out his whip, then notices Yuki's actions. He will try to position himself so that he is not between her and the man, still keeping out of his line of sight. At the very least, she will serve to divert his attention.

Initiative +4
10+4=14


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whip Attack Rolls
1d20+9 (+1 from Bless, I guess)

20+9(+1)=30
18+9(+1)=28
3+9(+1)=13

Whip Damage Rolls
1d3+2 (+2d6 from sneak attack)
3+2=5(+2+6=13)
2+2=4(+3+2=9)
2+2=4(+4+5=13)


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2014)

int check:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17

(we are not fighting the ice dude yet i think)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 27, 2014)

Intelligence Check:


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2014)

(( I was under the impression you were already giving directions on where to throw the fire. Alright. Tassara will hit whatever you guys are hitting. I have a session today so I won't be able to check until tomorrow ))


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2014)

((No we are just testing out the new flamethrowers, not fighting, yet. Don't want to have some sort of 'technical' failure when fighting the ice dude.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 27, 2014)

*Round 1: Light Mage

*Yuki carefully sneaks her way up to the roof with Troyce without issue.  Once in position the two nod to one another and Yuki charges forward.  She slams her shoulder into the mage's back knocking him forward off the edge of the roof.  Troyce follows a moment behind and cracks his whip even as the mage falls, the metal tendril wraps around the mages neck and sends him spinning.

There's an audible crack as the whip pulls taut.  Troyce staggers a step forward, teetering on the edge of the roof.  Yuki grabs Troyce and pulls him back from the edge.  

A heartbeat later the mage's body crashes into the wall of the building and the whip pulls free, letting the mage's body drop limply to the ground.

*Meanwhile

*Hayao and Ricket work with the strange devices for a moment before stumbling across the trigger that causes them to emit a blast of fire.

They shoot a line of fire about 20' with a full "blast."   With a little experimentation they find firing the devices while moving lets them shoot a 10' arc.

(2d6 fire damage, ref save to avoid damage)


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2014)

"Alright, now that we know how to use these things, let's go and finish the ice dude," Ricket says and motions the group to follow.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2014)

A green eye twitches as Kaylee watches the man in the ground in a dead heap.  "I hope we are fighting on the right side..."  Rubbing her forehead she looks up at the pair on the roof.  "I suppose we should join the others by the glacier."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2014)

((Moving on I guess?))

The reunited group heads on to the South.  From time to time they can see glimpses of the ice looming tall between buildings and when they get close enough to see clearly they find the ice has become truly gigantic.

At some 50' tall the ice constantly shifts, breaking apart and reforming like some sort of bizarre living avalanche.  It launches spears of ice like ballista bolts and hurls frozen boulders that explode into shrapnel at anyone so unfortunate to present itself as a target.

Makenna hesitates slightly gripping her sword, "maybe we shouldn't have left this one for last?"  She forces a smile and does her best to look reassuring.

*Actions please*


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2014)

"Is...this a natural phenomenon or a living thing?" Duncan says and he pulls out his weapon. "Hack and slash at it, either way. Hope those flame throwers help."

Init
Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17


*attack rolls 1-5*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+9:
20,+9
Total:29

(Crit confirm)
Roll(1d20)+9:
10,+9
Total:19

2
Roll(1d20)+9:
16,+9
Total:25

3
Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24

4
Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27

crit confirm)
Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24

5
Roll(1d20)+9:
11,+9
Total:20




Damage rolls:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1
Roll(1d6)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

2
Roll(1d6)+8:
3,+8
Total:11

3
Roll(1d6)+8:
3,+8
Total:11

4
Roll(1d6)+8:
3,+8
Total:11

5
Roll(1d6)+8:
4,+8
Total:12


----------



## Kuno (Feb 28, 2014)

"Okay.  Any ideas besides flamethrowers?  Is it a spell?  Is it alive?
 And, is anyone else a bit concerned about the guy in the sky?"  Kaylee couldn't figure out why they were ignoring that.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+14:
15,+14
Total:29

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+14:
18,+14
Total:32

Spellcraft:
Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Okay.  Any ideas besides flamethrowers?  Is it a spell?  Is it alive?
> And, is anyone else a bit concerned about the guy in the sky?"  Kaylee couldn't figure out why they were ignoring that.
> 
> Knowledge Nature:
> ...



It's certainly not natural phenomenon.  Whether it is "living" is probably at best a argument of semantics, it certainly is acting on something more than random chance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Moving on I guess?))
> 
> The reunited group heads on to the South.  From time to time they can see glimpses of the ice looming tall between buildings and when they get close enough to see clearly they find the ice has become truly gigantic.
> 
> ...


"If anyone has anything flammable now is the time to use it, that or explosions. Makenna, I gave you a heat stone earlier... before that dream, you should still have it right? We want things to be warmer around here slow it down just a bit possibly, maybe make sure we don't freeze to death. Mind making hard contact to activate then throwing it?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 28, 2014)

Hayao operates the odd fire spewing machine until it runs out of whatever resource it runs on, directing it as straightforwardly as he can at the ice statue.

Initiative
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)

Damage Rolls


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 28, 2014)

Initiative 
6+4=10

Troyce will spur on his more-appropriately-armed allies with some lively footwork, trying to stay out of the way.

Inspire Courage (Dance)
1d20+10
19+10=29


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 28, 2014)

She'll just continuously throw the flasks of oil.

Init
Roll(1d20)+1:
9,+1
Total:10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
Roll(1d20)+3:
3,+3
Total:6
Roll(1d4)+3:
1,+3
Total:4

Round 2
Roll(1d20)+3:
6,+3
Total:9
Roll(1d4)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Round 3

Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18
Roll(1d4)+3:
4,+3
Total:7

Round 4

Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14
Roll(1d4)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Round 5

Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23
((Confirmation?
Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18))

Roll(1d4)+3:
2,+3
Total:5


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

(( I might not be able to post over the weekend. Tassara has Resist Energy and Bull's Strength, she will cast them to whoever is going head first against the ice (resist energy cold). She will then use the previous roll for Produce Flame against the ice-thing. Kathy defends by default))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2014)

((Don't have a way to confirm rolls right now))
"I doubt bolts are going to do much to a lump of ice."


----------



## kluang (Mar 1, 2014)

"I doubt hacking the ice with a sword will do any good."


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2014)

Ricket will unleash the flamethrower at the ice thing. "Well might as well empty this baby all the way."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2014)

"Tassara, do you still have those oil flasks? Now would be a good time for us to use them all."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2014)

Kaylee will hide behind something and step out to aim her sling where the flasks of oil land.  She will use the fire bullets she received from the gnome.  (Don't know the damage on the fire...)

Init:
Roll(1d20)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rounds 1-5:

Attack:
Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+4:
6,+4
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+4:
10,+4
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+4:
6,+4
Total:10

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2014)

"I'll structurally weaken it, even if I can't actually hurt the thing I should be able to do that"
Initiative: 
Ulysesn uses clustered shots in every round to make an overall huge fault line to break it apart in a circular pattern with full attacks each round
HP: 74/74
Initiative: +5 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +6 = +4[Class] +2[Con]
Ref: +9 = +4[Class] +5[Dex]
Will: +3 = +1[Class] +2[Wis] +1 to fear saves

AC: 20 (15 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 5
full attack rapid fire deadly aim -4 attack +4 damage
Round 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:
1d20+9: 18 [1d20=9]
1d20+9: 20 [1d20=11]
1d20+5: 14 [1d20=9]
dmg:
1d8+5: 6 [1d8=1]
1d8+5: 8 [1d8=3]
1d8+5: 8 [1d8=3]



round 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:
1d20+9: 18 [1d20=9]
1d20+9: 23 [1d20=14]
dmg:
1d8+5: 10 [1d8=5]
1d8+5: 10 [1d8=5]



round 3
Reload
round 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



attack:
1d20+9: 11 [1d20=2]

1d20+5: 6 [1d20=1]
dmg:
1d8+5: 11 [1d8=6]
1d8+5: 8 [1d8=3]
1d8+5: 11 [1d8=6]



round5

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:

1d20+9: 14 [1d20=5]
dmg:

1d8+5: 10 [1d8=5]


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2014)

Initiative:
1d20+1
12+1 = 13


Flame thrower damage rolls

2d6+0
6,4+0 = 10

2d6+0
1,1+0 = 2

2d6+0
1,4+0 = 5

2d6+0
3,5+0 = 8

2d6+0
1,4+0 = 5

Ricket will aim at the oil flasks landing spot if possible.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2014)

Tassara gives yuki  the bag with all oil.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2014)

*Round 1:

*The group moves out, spreading out to engage the frozen creature.  The flamethrower wielding pair fire long arcs of flame at its massive form, where the fire connects the creature almost seems to disintegrate.  It's an impressive sight, but at the same time the target is so large....

Makenna and Duncan charge forward to attack, both graceful cuts arcing across the frozen form as Ulysesn peppers the frozen creature with bolts.  It's difficult to tell what how effective they are though.

Troyce begins his inspirational interpretive dance entitled 'a candle in the blizzard of the frozen tundra.'  Everyone is quite moved.

Yuki pitches the first of her oil flasks into the blazing fire.  The lamp oil's flame isn't as impressive as the flame thrower but it burns longer.  Kaylee launches the first of her alchemical stones, it hits with a satisfying explosion knocking loose a chunk of snow and ice while Tassara conjures fire against the frozen beast.

Then the skies glow orange with flame.  An incendiary cloud of white-hot burning death rains down from the heavens over the blizzard creature.  Once it reaches ground it settles atop the frozen creature.  The sound of ice hissing as it boils makes the blizzard-creature almost seems like a howl of pain.

The creature retaliates launching spears and stones seemingly at random.  Makenna dodges two and Troyce dodges a third even as Tassara dives out of the way of a ice boulder.  Then suddenly a huge frozen lance fires out from within the churning form catching Duncan solidly in the side (*-15HP*)

*Round 2

*Hayao and Ricket continue to pour on the flame even as the creature burns from above.  Makenna and Duncan continue their work carefully avoiding the burning and Ulysesn sends another pair of bolts into the frozen form.

Yuki, Kaylee, and Tassara continue their ranged fire attacks, what was once a roaring avalanche now seems more like a large pile of slush.  Yet it's not ready to stop yet sending out another barrage of ice.  Yuki bats aside a spear aimed at her while Makenna dodges a spear and the giant lance of ice.  Ulysesn dives out of the way of a spear only to be slammed by a melon-sized block of ice (*-3HP*, lame).

The burning fire above and the pools of oil below then prove too much for it and soon the creature is little more than a puddle of water, showing no signs of life magical or otherwise.




For a few moments all is calm and still then the clouds part and a figure slowly floats down to the street below.  As it draws nearer more details come into view.  It appears to be a man, dressed in thread-bare, dirty red robes.  A number of glimmering lights float in the air about him, keeping orbits of various speeds and trajectories.   One arm hangs limply, lifeless while the other clings to an unadorned wooden staff he leans heavily on.  But most distinctly his head, or rather his visage, is crafted of shifting blue flames with "eyes" of burning red light.

Sensing your gaze his good hand reaches up to pull the cowl of his robes up over his head, the twin burning red lights still can be seen but the rest is simply darkness.

He coughs violently for a moment, shuddering clinging to his staff before righting himself to speak, his voice hoarse and raw, "well come, or at least timely.  I am Malcabeth."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2014)

"Are you really?  You're health seems to be terrible, you look like you need rest we've been looking for you after all, don't want you falling over dead while we speak."
Ulysesn stares at the man


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2014)

((Minorly edited my post above))

The man straightens slightly and speaks slightly more forcefully, "I am."  The effect is somewhat diminished as he is interrupted by wracking coughs again.  "As to my health, I have been at this for days on end, working magics without chance for break or solace.  Such things have consequences."

"I have seen the world burn, or freeze, more times and in more ways than I can count.  And each time no sooner 'solved' than replaced with something just harder."

Ulysesn doesn't sense any deception with the man's words.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2014)

"Well, now we've come," Drell says. "We were hired to find you and bring you back to the mortal plane. I think we'd all very much prefer that you come with a minimal amount of fuss - we've been here for a while and all the self reflection is beginning to grate."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2014)

"Were you now?"  The man seems honestly surprised at the thought.  "That would be convenient were it the case in all my travels I've met only one man who knew a way to and from this place, another allowing us a way to leave would be most timely."

"I had assumed you were sent by my apprentice.  Tell me, why, and how are you here then?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Were you now?"  The man seems honestly surprised at the thought.  "That would be convenient were it the case in all my travels I've met only one man who knew a way to and from this place, another allowing us a way to leave would be most timely."
> 
> "I had assumed you were sent by my apprentice.  Tell me, why, and how are you here then?"



"To sum things up. We where sent by a monk to obtain some water. Afterwards we came across past memories because of the water. We took the water to the monk who is presumably your apprentice to help fight the magebane by meeting you. We believe him to be dead however as we were ambushed near the well of souls and we were all forced to retreat here in this dream realm without him."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "To sum things up. We where sent by a monk to obtain some water. Afterwards we came across past memories because of the water. We took the water to the monk who is presumably your apprentice to help fight the magebane by meeting you. We believe him to be dead however as we were ambushed near the well of souls and we were all forced to retreat here in this dream realm without him."



"I see," the man says simply.  "You apparently have some misconceptions.  But then I suppose we all do."  The man sighs and leans more heavily on his staff.

"I am not at my best so you will excuse me if I cut directly to the point, yes?"  He pauses to clear his throat before continuing, "Zakur was tasked with, amongst other things, sending people to the water.  On occasion the water, directly from the source, has stronger effect on people.  We hoped that it would act as a catalyst, finding a few with the right combination of ability, desire, and that something-else to act as proxies in the world."

He gestures out, touching one of the floating lights with a gentle touch, "it was probably a mistake.  One that cost Zakur his life and his soul."  The red lights that make his eyes look over the party, "and yet you're here.  The question is, where does that leave us?  I fear the world is becoming more unsettled the longer we stay here and this place...."  He trails off shaking his head.

"This place was not what I expected.  And probably not suitable for the plan as it was."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I see," the man says simply.  "You apparently have some misconceptions.  But then I suppose we all do."  The man sighs and leans more heavily on his staff.
> 
> "I am not at my best so you will excuse me if I cut directly to the point, yes?"  He pauses to clear his throat before continuing, "Zakur was tasked with, amongst other things, sending people to the water.  On occasion the water, directly from the source, has stronger effect on people.  We hoped that it would act as a catalyst, finding a few with the right combination of ability, desire, and that something-else to act as proxies in the world."
> 
> ...


"Because this place is real as any other? What is this plan?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2014)

"Now then, are you able to tell us anything on this magebane person? I've got a few cases and charges against 'unknown' thanks to this elusive magebane," Ricket says.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2014)

"Aye, I'm just lookin te put some hurt on this magebane. Yer the one with the best leads on him." Duncan says


----------



## kluang (Mar 4, 2014)

"I'm looking to swing my blade at the magebane. I've lost my magic but I gain something else."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Because this place is real as any other? What is this plan?"


The man shifts as he leans on his staff, you get the impression he'd prefer to sit down.  "Because this place is more fluid than I expected, and more dangerous.  Initially my plan was to focus on protecting magic while recruiting some proxies to investigate Magebane.  Now I understand that this will not work."

He gestures briefly around the city, "I feel this is a message, or at least a lesson.  While I am able to focus a lot in one area when it is merited doing so only allows other incidents to grow.  And trying to contain multiple incidents at once will ultimately prove futile."

"To put it simply I need partners.  Those that can reach out to the coming storm and take action where merited."  He pauses and slumps somewhat, you can hear ragged breathing.  "Normally I would take great care with such bonds but to put it bluntly you all are the best chance that I have and if you'll excuse my ego the best chance the world has."



Muk said:


> "Now then, are you able to tell us anything on this magebane person? I've got a few cases and charges against 'unknown' thanks to this elusive magebane," Ricket says.





Vergil said:


> "Aye, I'm just lookin te put some hurt on this  magebane. Yer the one with the best leads on him." Duncan says





kluang said:


> "I'm looking to swing my blade at the magebane. I've lost my magic but I gain something else."



"'Magebane'" he says the word awkwardly, as if he finds it distasteful.  "I 'know' very little.  I've never been overly skilled with divination, I prefer cold logic to the puzzles and riddles such spells tend to present, but the few attempts I've made to discern more about this 'Magebane' have failed entirely.  And that is something I have never seen happen before, I can surmise by this that this 'Magebane' is somehow shielded against such attempts."

"However I can make some logical deductions.  He, or she or it, has been caught in fights at least some of the time.  That means that some of the mages he has fought have had a chance to recognize a threat and fight back.  Between this and the fact that he seems to strike most often at high profile mages - mages known in the realms for their magic, not merely the most powerful mages - leads me to conclude we are dealing with something human-like.  Something that can at least pass in cities and gather rumors like anyone else."

"This is fortunate because whatever powers he might bring to bare they are ultimately human in origin.  And thus I believe that with proper planning he can be fought with other human powers."  He stops to take a deep rattling breath, "but we must know more.  He has struck at some powerful people, some that I have known quite well, and their defenses and preparations have counted for nothing."

"So we must learn more.  I will see about meeting some other contacts and see if perhaps they can glean more information.  You, if you are willing, I would ask go out to world and see what else has happened.  I fear the world will not remain idle while we search."


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2014)

"Before you send us away, is there any way to contact you besides wandering into this dream again? Cause that took a lot of time and unneeded expositions. I doubt any of us are willing to go through this realm once again just to find you struggling in this realm half dead," Ricket says bluntly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

"I don't intend to stay here much longer.  I will seek out a better location for my needs and meet back up with you.  I can provide a method of contacting me then."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2014)

"Ye seem quite powerful as a mage, Ye got any spells or anythin that we could learn off ye? If yer no too tired an all."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

"Do you know the purpose of these coins?"
Ulysesn shows his coin to Malcabeth


----------



## Kuno (Mar 4, 2014)

"I do believe we should find somewhere else to talk if we are going to continue.  From what you said, once you defeated these then more would come in there place."  Kaylee looks around.  "Or better yet, lets leave these dreams so we can all rest and gather our thoughts..."

Perception:
((Watching for bad guys.))
Roll(1d20)+14:
14,+14
Total:28


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2014)

"My Goodness! Look at you"  Tassara provides First Aid for whatever wounds he may have and healing. "Will this work for you? Don't push yourself"

Channel Positive Energy 3d10=17

"I agree with Kaylee, we need a good rest. Specially you"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Ye seem quite powerful as a mage, Ye got any spells or anythin that we could learn off ye? If yer no too tired an all."


"I'm afraid I don't have any materials for that with me at the moment.  Perhaps after I have had a chance to rest."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Do you know the purpose of these coins?"
> Ulysesn shows his coin to Malcabeth


"I've never seen such things before.   You found them here?  Curious..."



Kuno said:


> "I do believe we should find somewhere else to talk if we are going to continue.  From what you said, once you defeated these then more would come in there place."  Kaylee looks around.  "Or better yet, lets leave these dreams so we can all rest and gather our thoughts..."
> 
> Perception:
> ((Watching for bad guys.))
> ...


There is no sign of trouble.   Not yet at least.

"Leaving would be best, yes.  You were sent here by Zakur?  Then you are stranded now as well."  He pauses frowning looking over the party seeming to appraise.

After a moment he seemingly sighs before speaking again, "I suppose it must be me.  We dare not risk resting here.  I should need a volunteer to stand in for energy I no longer have."  He speaks plainly looking at the party.



soulnova said:


> "My Goodness! Look at you"  Tassara provides First Aid for whatever wounds he may have and healing. "Will this work for you? Don't push yourself"
> 
> Channel Positive Energy 3d10=17
> 
> "I agree with Kaylee, we need a good rest. Specially you"



He looks slightly better from the channeled energy but from Tassara's estimation his injuries are resistant to the healing.  His voice sounds slightly warmer as he speaks, "thank you for the attempt but this is something not done lightly and not so easily recovered from.  Worry not this will not be the end of me, in a few days time I will recover. "


----------



## Kuno (Mar 4, 2014)

Thinking of what was told to her when they trained with the Monks, Kaylee steps forward.  "I will gladly stand in for you Sir.  Tell me what you need me to do."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2014)

Tassara smiles with a slightly worried look on her face. "Alright... but then, just let me know if you need anything."

"About the coins... yes, we found them here, once we journeyed through our personal dream scenes" the cleric explains to him.

"If you need help, I also offer mine. I already familiar on the ways of channeling energy"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

His voice has a hint of sadness as he speaks, "are you sure?  I will take as little as I can but this is not without risk."  After a pause for her answer he addresses the group, "are we settled then?  I would prefer not to waste another moment.  If there are other things you have to do before we leave now would be the time."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 4, 2014)

"I am pretty sure we are all more than ready to leave."  Kaylee gives the man a smile and pats Brox on the head.  "Risks come with everything in life..."  She rubs the scar on her neck.  "Why should I worry now?"  She'll move to where ever he needs her.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2014)

"I think we've gotten as much as we can from this realm." Duncan says gripping his sword. I'm ready te go when ye are."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2014)

"Lets go before things get worse."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2014)

"Alright, Kathy stay close. We are leaving" she calls her animal companion to her and looks carefully at what Malcabeth is going to do. "I would... I would like to know how to enter or leave this place later, if that's possible."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2014)

Hayao keeps his hands drawn into the folds of his sleeves as they all voice their individual concerns, offers, and posit theories, and finally bows to the great mage after it is agreed they should best leave. With a deft bounce, he gets into the saddle of his steed, adopting a confident grip on the reigns as he rolls his shoulder, and nods once more.

"Thank you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Alright, Kathy stay close. We are leaving" she calls her animal companion to her and looks carefully at what Malcabeth is going to do. "I would... I would like to know how to enter or leave this place later, if that's possible."



"As would I, one of the reasons I worked with Zakur was his apparently unique ability to travel to and from this place."  The man straightens as he makes his preparations for his spell, "to be quite honest I do not know if this will work and I shudder to think of the consequences if it does not but as the lady says nothing in this life is free of risk and the consequences of not doing it are much worse."

((Long post incoming to follow, just didn't want this to get lost in the shuffle))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

"Gather close," the man addresses the party straightening up, apparently  summoning what strength he can manage.  He motions the group into a  circle with Kaylee to one side.  "Hold each other dearly, this many  would be many to transport at once in the best of times and these are  far from the best of times."

Turning to Kaylee he beings chanting  slowly, those versed in spellcraft might recognize it as some sort of  multi-round duration vampiric drain.  Before anyone has a chance to  object (or change their minds) he grasps Kaylee by the shoulder with his  good hand.  She has time for a brief yelp before seizing.


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




The  man's hand is colder than anything Kaylee has ever felt.  It feels more  like he grasps her heart directly rather than just her shoulder.  The  rest of the world goes black and it's all she can do to stay standing  against the pain.




The man wastes no time going into  his next spell.  It's vastly different complex conjuration unlike  anything anyone has heard.  It builds steadily for a few heartbeats  before the group is sucked sideways into a black void.  There's a brief  rush of movement and vertigo then all senses fade.  There's no light or  sound and only the barest sense of touch holding the people next to you.

In  this sensory deprivation it is impossible to tell if it lasts mere  seconds or hours all you know is it is too long.  By instinct you cling  to those around you even as it feels like some force tries to pull you  apart, fling you into the dark silence away from any hope.


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Despite  the obvious evidence to the alternative you're quite certain the man  has ripped your heart out and was busily clawing deeper into your  chest.  Your whole body is frozen and for what seems like forever you  feel nothing but pain.

Then lights fill your vision, glowing  crystal globes as far as the eye can see in any direction.  You see  flickering images in the crystals, some you recognize from your vague  memories from the well, some are new.  None last more than moments  though as they fly past you faster and faster.

In the distance  one light glimmers brighter than all the rest, you can't see far enough  to make out any images from it but you get a feeling from it, almost  like half heard voices singing in one grand chorus.




The  darkness seems infinite, any sense of distance or perspective loses  meaning.  Your hands become damp with sweat and you grip those near you  with muscles that begin to ache.  The lack of sound or sight is becoming  maddening.

Then, far in the distance, you see a small pinprick  of light.  Normally it would be beyond notice but in the current  blackness it calls to you like the sun.  You feel a lurch of movement  toward the light which slowly glows brighter.


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




The  pain is almost forgotten as you get closer to the glittering light in  the distance.  The song grows louder and clearer and you're fairly sure  that if you could just get a little closer you'd understand, the answers  to all the questions of where you came from and how you got here.

Then suddenly the world and the glowing lights lurch and everything goes black.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

You fall to the floor, half surprised to find there is a floor.  For a moment it continues to be dark then the room is filled with light.  The room is what appears to be a chapel of sorts.  Alters to the Traveler, the Peacemaker, the Coddler, Fate Scribe, and the Wanderer decorate one side of the room in a rough arc.  A dozen stone pews fill the other side of the room with double stone doors providing an exit from the room.  The whole area is filled with a sanctified feeling, consecrated with holy energy.

The source of the light is apparently Makenna herself, a glowing aura emanates from her over a 20' radius clearly lighting up the room.  Makenna herself looks subtly different, it's difficult to put words to it, a softness to her features, a smoothness to her movements.

*Spoiler*: _Makenna_ 




Um, why are you reading this?




Zozaria looks more clearly different, his body is more solid, wiry muscle clings to his frame and his eyes show a new twinkle of insight as if he sees something others do not.

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




+8 Str, +8 Dex, +6 Con, +6 Int
Add Str to HP/HD (HP/level becomes 10+CON+STR)
Add Int to shield bonus granted by Dueling Mastery
Add shield bonus to damage
DR 5/Cold Iron (increases to 10/Cold Iron at level 12)

Gain four stances (any one can be active at a time, switch between them as a swift action during your turn):
-Makashi Form:
--Add shield bonus to AC and CMD as a dodge bonus
-Djem So Form:
--Add shield bonus to CMB when performing maneuvers
-Niman Form:
--Add shield bonus to attack rolls
-Vaapad Form:
--Increase crit range by 1 for every 3 points of shield bonus.

Fighter secondary class:

*Spoiler*: _Fighter secondary class_ 




        BAB increases every even level
        +1 skill point/level (I'd suggest bluff for feinting)
        1st:
            Bonus Feat: Combat Expertise
        2nd:
            Bonus Feat: Improved Feint
        2nd:
            Deceptive Strike:
                +1 to CMD and CMB on disarm checks and on Bluff checks to feint in combat.
                Increases to +2 at 6th level, +3 at 10th level, +4 at 14th level, and +5 at 18th level.
        3rd:
            Elusive:
                +1 dodge bonus to AC when off-hand is free.
                Increases to +2 at 7th level, +3 at 11th level, and +4 at 15th level.
        4th:
            Bonus Feat: Dodge
            Bonus Feat: Mobility
        5th:
            Singleton:
                +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls when wielding a melee weapon in one hand and nothing in the other.
                Increases to +2 at 11th level, +3 at 17th level.
        6th:
            Bonus Feat: Improved Disarm
        8th:
            Bonus Feat: Greater Feint
        9th:
            Timely Tip:
                As a move action can push aside a target's shield (disarm roll).  If successful target loses shield bonus to AC against the fighter's next attack.
        10th:
            Bonus Feat: Wind Stance
        12th:
            Bonus Feat: Spring Attack
        13th:
            Interference:
                As a move action can make a disarm or trip check to push opponent off balance.  If successful target is flatfooted until next takes damage next round.
        14th:
            Bonus Feat: Superior Feint
                May Feint as a swift action.
        16th:
            Bonus Feat: Whirlwind Attack
        18th:
            Bonus Feat: Dazzling Display
        19th:
            Reversal:
                As an immediate action can make a disarm combat maneuver against a creature he threatens when he is the target of a melee attack from another creature.
                If successful, the attack changes to target the target of the free hand fighters maneuver instead of the free hand fighter himself.
        20th:
            Bonus Feat: Lightning Stance
        20th:
            Whirlwind Blitz:
                Can make a full-attack as a standard action.  May use Whirlwind attack as a standard action.







Ricket shows more obvious change as well.  He holds himself with a stronger more reinforced stance and his force of personality almost radiates from him.

*Spoiler*: _Ricket_ 




Str +10, Con +4, Int +4 Chr +10
DR 5/Evil (Becomes 10/Evil at 12th level)
Self-sufficient Illusions
-For illusion spells that would normally require concentration you can maintain concentration as a swift action up to INT rounds during a casting.
(Can maintain as a standard action the rest of the normal duration of the spell)
Selfish Healing:
-Can burn a use of lay on hands to heal twice the amount you would have normally healed to yourself only (1d6/level)
Disrupt Lifeforce
-As a swift action you can charge your weapon with your lay on hands ability to add the amount healed as extra damage on your next successful attack (lost if not used by your next round).




Duncan rises from the floor with an inhuman grace, eyes looking around with newfound perspective on the world.

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Dex +14, Int +8
Add Int to damage.
Psychic Shield: So long as you have 1PP available a force "shield" of 3xINT temporary HP, this restores at 1HP/round.
Life Linked Power: Positive Energy healing (IE clerics channel, paladin's lay-on-hands, cure spells) restore 1PP/10HP healed.
Bonus feat: Cloak Dance
Bonus feat: Up the Walls
Extra Hair:
-Duration of hair is no longer limited (turn on/turn off at will).
-Hair's reach increases to 20'.




The samurai Hayao rises slowly but fluidly, his face an ever unreadable mask that suggests complex thoughts lay beneath.

*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




+12 Dex, +6 Int, +6 Chr
Add Intelligence to Initiative checks.
Add Intelligence to attack rolls.
Miss chance equal to your intelligence score against attacks from sources you are aware of.
Iaijutsu Focus skill as a class skill
-Chr based skill, when attacking a flatfooted opponent with a weapon you just drew do +1d6 damage at DC10, +1d6 for every 5 points higher on the check. (+2d6 at 15, +3d6 at 20, etc).  This is
-NOT precision damage but deals half damage against objects or creatures immune to critical.
-(May do as part of full attack but extra damage is only on the first strike)
Bonus Feat: Leadership (discuss specifics of cohorts/followers with me, acquiring these will be a matter of RP not merely "bumped into")




Yuki jumps to her feet, her small frame somehow seems more solid than before.  Her eyes seem piercing, as if seeing deeper as she takes in the room.

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




+8 Str, +8 Wis, +6 Dex, +6 Con
Gain access to Ninja secondary class (Ki Pool wisdom based, combines with Monk's pool).
Able to flailing blow with "ninja weapons": kama, katana, kusarigama, nunchaku, sai, short sword, shuriken, siangham, and wakizashi
Able to make flailing blows as part of a charge.
Add (movement rate)/5 damage to attacks during an action that combines movement and combat (charge, leap attack, etc).
DR 5/Lawful (Becomes 10/Lawful at level 12)
Supreme Pun:
-1/encounter may make a pun targeting a specific opponent.  Target must will save (DC 10+1/2 level +Wis) or be stunned for 1 round.
-Creatures immune to stunning may be affected by this normally.  Creatures immune to mind effecting abilities may still be targeted
-but receive a +4 to their save.  Unintelligent creatures receive a +8 to their save.
-Once an individual creature is has been targeted it is forever immune to this ability thereafter.
-If it makes the DM laugh the creature is denied a save (harder than it sounds  )




Troyce keeps his feet, apparently being thrown across the dimensions is not enough to unseat him.  His face barely conceals his desire to add commentary to the new situation the group finds itself in.

*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




(Note, Troyce is missing some blacksnake abilities on his character sheet)
+12 Dex, +6 Int, +6 Chr   
Add Dex to damage
Evasive Repositioning:
-If you didn't move during your last turn may take a 5' step as an immediate action in response
-to an attack you are aware of that targets you or includes you in the area of effect.  If this
-moves you out of the eligible target for the attack the attack fails to effect you.   
May start bardic performance as a move action (at 7th level as a swift action)
New Bardic Performance: Irritate
-Gives opponents -X to attack and damage rolls (where X is the same as 'Inspire Courage')
-No save however creatures immune to mind effecting or morale abilities are immune to this.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

Drell rises up slowly checking himself and his alchemical gear for damage from the event.  He doesn't seem much different at all.

*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Int +18.
May Prepare up to INT extra levels of spells each day.  Number of spells cast/day does not change.
Formula Vitae
-Retained a fragment of knowledge from the holy elixir that corresponds with life itself.
-Use 100gp/level of special alchemical materials, your familiar bond, and a "core" to create a new life.
-Has 1/2 your Max HP in HP.
-Has base intelligence per the Familiar table.
-Gains special abilities (share spells, etc) per familiar table.
-Minimum NAC bonus from familiar table.
-Other abilities will be determined based on the "core" used (rule of thumb roughly melee strength of a animal companion).
-A given creation does not grow when you level, must be recreated (these are intended to be moderately disposable).
-"Core" is a small sample of a material (animal, vegetable, mineral).




Tassara rises slowly, taking great care and consideration of what she experienced and where she finds herself now.

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Wis +12, Chr +8, Con +4, Str +4
Force of Personality
- +Chr to AC as a deflection bonus
- Do [Chr] force damage with melee attacks.
Add Wis to HP at level (8+Con+Wis hp/level)
Treat Halberd as a standard or reach weapon ('cause the DM thought it /was/ a reach weapon)
Bonus Feat: Leadership (discuss specifics of cohorts/followers with me, acquiring these will be a matter of RP not merely "bumped into")
Bonus Domain: Dream ()
One extra domain spell at each level, this can be from any of your domains.
'Sacred Watch' at will, however can only have WIS active targets at any given time.
hothead




Ulysesn stands gracefully, piercing eyes ever full of questions looking around the room and it's inhabitants.

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




+10 Dex, +4 Con, +4 Int, +10 Wis
+Wis to Ranged Attack
+Wis to Ranged Damage
Called Shots:
-As a full-round action can make a single attack targeted at a specific body part of an opponent.
-AC of the target will vary (for a humanoid a general idea might be +4 for a limb, +8 for the head, +12 for an eye)
-Will cause various effects based on what is targeted and how much damage you do.
Dragon Deference:
-So long as you take no offensive action and maintain a properly subservient attitude dragons will not
-take offensive action against you.   




Kaylee:

*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 




18d6+0
3,3,3,4,5,1,3,5,4,1,1,4,6,1,3,1,4,5+0 = 57

Note: This damage will not heal from your fast healing ability or from magical healing.  It will heal at your natural healing rate: 1hp/level for 8 hours of rest or 2hp/level for a full day of rest.




Kaylee lays still in where she lands at first it seems she does not breathe or move but after a few moments she stirs, opening her eyes.  She's clearly gravely injured though she lives yet.

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




+4 Dex, +4 Int, +10 Wis, +10 Chr   
Level/2 Fast Healing
Life-wrought spells
-May transfer the energy of some or all of your fast healing to add power to a spell.
-Fast healing is lost for the duration of the spell, or 1d4+1 rounds (if instant spell).
-Specific effects will vary situationally (eg the DM's to lazy to make set abilities)
Life-empowered Companion
-May transfer the energy of some or all of your fast healing to your animal companion.
-Animal companion gains a equal bonus to attacks, saves, skill checks, damage, and AC.
-Can start or stop as a free action (eg only on your turn).
Foggy Memories
-May make a special "knowledge" check for insight into any historical event or natural
-or magical phenomenon to see if any of your foggy memories might provide insight.
-d20+level+int




The figure that brought you all here lays still in the corner.  While everyone recovers he vanishes.

*Spoiler*: _Spellcraft DC 21_ 




Recognizes this effect as a contingent teleport.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, I promised EXP too:

4000 exp for everyone.
2000 bonus exp for Ricket for stepping in to DM for us.  (Which by my math means he levels twice, bleh, oh well).


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

Duncan looks at his hands and trembles at his new power. "This...this feelin'. Yeah, it's kinda....well it's kind of a rush isn't it?"

He looks over to Kaylee who is looking close to death.

"Shit not again!" he says with panic.

Duncan runs and tries to use *empathic transfer* to bring the damage she took to himself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan runs and tries to use *empathic transfer* to bring the damage she took to himself.


The empathic transfer fails, her injuries resist the healing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Ulysesn makes sure his crossbow is fully loaded
spellcraft: 1d20+13: 21 [1d20=8]
"Teleported away."


EvilMoogle said:


> The empathic transfer fails, her injuries resist the healing.



Ulysesn walks over next to Kaylee then leans down
"Still with us Kay?"
Ulysesn examines her closely
Perception: 1d20+18: 26 [1d20=8]
Heal: 1d20+14: 15 [1d20=1]
Spellcraft: 1d20+13: 25 [1d20=12]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hayao, for one reason or another, ends up clinging to a certain monk on the terrifying trip over, though seems oddly serene at certain points, with steady breathing, eyes closed, and his movements stilled. As they return, and he regains a better idea of how to move after what he couldn't measure in time apart, Hayao's movements are almost unbelievably smooth even to his own witnessing. He blinks, and rolls his shoulders once, before then moving towards Kaylee, and kneeling, looking over the druid's body to see if there was any indicator of what had happened to her present.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

Heal: 
1d20+3
14+3 = 17

"Hmm, I don't think magical healing will do the trick. Duncan just used some magic and it didn't do anything to cure Kaylee. Maybe just plain old taking care of her and having her rest properly will do the trick? What do you think Tassara?" Ricket observes Kaylee's situation. 

"Let us see what is outside this shrine, maybe we can find a proper Inn, or maybe we are able to setup camp here?"

He'll explore this shrine and then head outside to see what else is there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Still with us Kay?"
> Ulysesn examines her closely
> Perception: 1d20+18: 26 [1d20=8]
> Heal: 1d20+14: 15 [1d20=1]
> Spellcraft: 1d20+13: 25 [1d20=12]


There are no visible wounds on Kaylee however she is quite obviously not well off.  She looks as if a stiff wind might knock her over but what life-force remains is stable.  She should recover naturally given sufficient rest and standard care.  It might be a while before she's fully recovered.

Magically she's had her life-force forcibly ripped from her, even her unusual healing abilities were barely enough to survive the process.



Muk said:


> "Let us see what is outside this shrine, maybe we can find a proper Inn, or maybe we are able to setup camp here?"
> 
> He'll explore this shrine and then head outside to see what else is there.


The room they're in is of simple but well crafted design.  Each of the five alters has it's own area and none seem particularly favored in their layout.  It's unusual but not unheard of to see "common" temples, generally in smaller villages, perhaps the party is at one of these.

The furniture is slightly small, a safe bet would be it was intended for dwarves though humans can still manage well enough on it.

Ricket opens the doors to the adjoining room, it's an atrium of sorts, probably the entrance to the temple.  It's a slightly surreal sight.  The walls are crafted in the same simple bricks as inside the worship area however every inch of them has been carved with images.

What's more, the images themselves are layered, apparently made of smaller images scaled on several orders of magnitude.  Looking at it gives a sort of sense of vertigo.  The walls, floor, even the ceiling seems to tell a story that as you look closer becomes more detailed.

Unlike what one might expect though it doesn't seem to be a religious story, at least not one that the party is familiar with.  The pictures seem to depict a group having some sort of adventure, the makeup of the group and their activities change from place to place seemingly without reason (and in some cases their activities are quite explicit).

The far end of the atrium has giant double-doors presumably leading outside.  Unlike all the other surfaces the doors are carved with magical runes and sealed with wax.

The atrium curves slightly to the right and the left and smaller wooden doors on each side lead to other areas.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

Ricket will use read magic to try and see what the runes are saying. Afterwards he'll explore the left then the right side before heading outside.

know arcane
1d20+13
20+13 = 33

spellcraft
1d20+13
11+13 = 24


----------



## kluang (Mar 5, 2014)

Zozaria looks around the atrium

Knowledge (Dungeoneering)

Roll(1d20)+13:
3,+13
Total:16


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will use read magic to try and see what the runes are saying. Afterwards he'll explore the left then the right side before heading outside.
> 
> know arcane
> 1d20+13
> ...



They're part of a Magic Circle against Evil, likely linked to the consecrated aura in the area.  It's directed inward though there's no obvious sign why.

(I'll have to wait to do the scene change maybe lunch)



kluang said:


> Zozaria looks around the atrium
> 
> Knowledge (Dungeoneering)
> 
> ...


It does have a kind of dungeon feel, the structure lacks windows which is very atypical.

Beyond that Zozaria can't say much,  it seems solidly built and there are no obvious hazards that he can see.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> There are no visible wounds on Kaylee however she is quite obviously not well off.  She looks as if a stiff wind might knock her over but what life-force remains is stable.  She should recover naturally given sufficient rest and standard care.  It might be a while before she's fully recovered.
> 
> Magically she's had her life-force forcibly ripped from her, even her unusual healing abilities were barely enough to survive the process.


"She needs nothing besides rest. Possibly 3 days worth, she's been through so much to begin with before this with no rest."
Ulysesn slowly moves Kaylee over to the furniture for her to rest on then meditates for an hour

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



Abundant Ammunition
Dream Feast
Gravity bow


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2014)

After a couple of seconds regarding her new found insight Tassara moves quickly to Kaylee and uses Sacred Watch on her. 

"Everyone, wait, don't wander off. First let me check on you too. I will be able to tell if you are in danger of dying whenever you are" She will also cast Sacred Watch on everyone else.

After that, she starts to provide Long Term Care to Kaylee to improve her condition, hopefully. 
1d20+15=30

"I would suggest to explore this place a little, see if there's anything we can use to help her, but I wouldn't venture off just yet. Kaylee needs a lot of rest, I don't find wise to move her just yet"


Once that settled, she also meditates on her divine powers in serene contemplation in front of the shrine of The Coddler:

_"Let me reach high, for stars lie hidden in my soul. Let me Dream deep, for every dream precedes the goal."
_

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Orisons-
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
-Obscuring Mist
-Bless Water

lvl2
Resist Energy
Aling Weapon Good
Spiritual Weapon
Silence
-Pleasant Dreams
-Gentle Repose
-Hold Person


Lvl 3
Speak with Dead
Blindness/Deafness
-Premonition
-Dispel Magic
-Searing Light
-Magic Circle against Evil


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

"All things considered, I think it's best if we do take a rest here, at least for a wee while. Need te prepare a couple spells anyway."

"Let me scout around the area first and see what's outside."

Duncan will approach the nearest exit and open the door as quietly as he can to look outside.

Stealth

Roll(1d20)+22:
14,+22
Total:36

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

If Everything is all clear then he will relay this and then rest.

(Pre-empting preparations of spells, whilst I have time to do it!)

Spell for the day!

*Spoiler*: __ 




0 level:

Resistance
Message
Touch of Fatigue
Detect Poison

1st level
Beguiling Gift
Mage Armor
Command
Mount
Warding Weapon

2nd

Unnatural Lust
Suggestion
Invisibility
Versatile weapon
Darkness

Powers: PP27

- Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Chameleon (1)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hayao looks over the pictures that are incorporated into the hall, silent, hands drawn into the folds of his kimono, and simply drinking in the sights. As the others look over Kaylee an debate her condition, he begins to practice his kata for an hour as the mages go to work with their spells.

Once that's over, he'll move to the largest sealed door and cast *Detect Magic* on it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> After that, she starts to provide Long Term Care to Kaylee to improve her condition, hopefully.
> 1d20+15=30
> 
> "I would suggest to explore this place a little, see if there's anything we can use to help her, but I wouldn't venture off just yet. Kaylee needs a lot of rest, I don't find wise to move her just yet"


((Assuming the party's willing to wait the 8 hours she'll respond normally to this sort of treatment. ))



Vergil said:


> Duncan will approach the nearest exit and open the door as quietly as he can


To open the door he'll have to break the wax seal, does he want to do this?



			
				hayao said:
			
		

> Once that's over, he'll move to the largest sealed door and cast *Detect Magic* on it.


The entire area radiates a moderate magical aura.  It seems to be only a single source.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((Assuming the party's willing to wait the 8 hours she'll respond normally to this sort of treatment. ))
> 
> 
> To open the door he'll have to break the wax seal, does he want to do this?



No he does not want to do this (Thanks!)

He will instead look for a window and check outside


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

After meditating Ulysesn will cast dream feast on kaylee while she's being treated long term.
"Make sure she gets rest Tassara, that way she won't be starving."
Ulysesn gets up then walks over to Makenna to speak to her

*Spoiler*: _ ignus_ 



"So, how do you feel?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hayao takes a moment to study the aura more closely, rubbing his chin in thought...

Knowledge Arcana
1d20+14 → [4,14] = (18)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 5, 2014)

"Thank you..."  Kaylee thanks everyone for their concern and care.  With her mind spinning she will stretch out and rest with Brox and Talon ever watching over her.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

"Hmm, Hayao you can save your detect magic. It is a magical circle against evil and it is facing inwards, meaning directed at us or what ever is inside this shrine. I am guessing something else is sealed within this shrine, something evil, else there would not be these runes.

Maybe we should explore the inside of this shrine and see what evil lurks within to be sealed like this."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

"Evil inside the building eh? Well bring it on.....uh after we rest and all."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hayao cants his head as Ricket addresses him, but nods. "Perhaps.  More time spent gathering data would behoove us, especially if your intent is to root out the evil." He adjusts his glasses neatly. "Well. Ours."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

"What kinda word is behoove?" Duncan says turning to the elf


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hayao glances towards Duncan and raises an eyebrow. "Every word has a type in and of itself based on its meaning and acoustics. I'm not sure how to approach your question."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2014)

"I don't know that word either" 

Well, there you have. Some things never change.

"It would be nice to know."

She will look around for paper, or an empty notebook to start writing her experience on the Dream World.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances towards Duncan and raises an eyebrow. "Every word has a type in and of itself based on its meaning and acoustics. I'm not sure how to approach your question."



"...."

"um...Well...what the fuck does behoove mean? I mean can I use it like 'why don't ye go and behoove yerself' "

"Behoove you and yer granma."

"Behoooove. Beeehoove. Fuck the word has lost all meaning now. I'm pretty sure ye just pulled it out of yer behooved ass."


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

Ricket will let Duncan play his word game and instead explore a little bit to the left and right side.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

"..." Hayao's eyes narrow slightly as he tries to gauge if he was being made a fool of or being offered an honest query.

"To behoove is to..."

Bluff


"Behoove means to approach a problem with a sexual context, Duncan."

He decides to check the left if Rick inspects the right, and vice versa.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2014)

Sense Motive +16 (auto-pass)

Tassara gives Hayao a  long sigh. "Would you at least tell _me_?"

Tassara will stay close to Kaylee, looking after her.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

"Oh, I see. So if I was te go up te a girl and say that I was gonna behoove them....then, I mean like what position is that? Reverse cowgirl? 69? Dirty sanchez? Or just a straight up Missionary?"

"Behoove....maybe somethin te do with feet?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After meditating Ulysesn will cast dream feast on kaylee while she's being treated long term.
> "Make sure she gets rest Tassara, that way she won't be starving."
> Ulysesn gets up then walks over to Makenna to speak to her
> 
> ...



"You guys would be a riot in the city. So many words you wouldn't understand."
Ulysesn chuckles
"So it's pretty odd to say that you're literally glowing at this moment Makenna. Normally I would say that because of your countenance, but now it's literal."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

Hayao tsks quietly at Ulysesn's subtly flirtatious comment, and also being caught in his joke by Tassara. Closing his eyes for a moment, he thinks about it, and shrugs. "It's of no consequence. A word to indicate what responsibilities fall upon an individual." He cringes at Duncan's explanation and question, shivering slightly as well.

"No...no."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

"No? Then what? Chilli dog? anal? BDSM? Doggy style? The Eagle? The Propeller? At least tell me where her feet should be and I can make a good stab at it. Hehe....stab at it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2014)

Drell prepares his spells and extracts along with the others. By the time they've started babbling about "behooves" he's begun looking around the room observing the pictures.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spells*
Detect Magic
Prestidigitation
Mage Hand
Dancing Lights
Arcane Mark

Ear Piercing Scream (2)
Mage Armor (2)
Unseen Servant (2)
Protection From Chaos (2)
Silent Image (2)
Grease 
Mount (2)

Glitterdust (4)
Resist Energy (4)
Web (2)
Invisibility (4)

Summon Monster III (4)
Fly (6)

*Extracts*
Crafter's Fortune
Shield (2)
Enlarge Person (2)
Disguise Self
Polypurpose Panacea
Endure Elements

Fox's Cunning (3)
Barkskin (3)




"It looks like Malcabeth has teleported himself somewhere safe, which means we're probably not getting paid for this job until we find him," he says. "However, I would think it best that we find a town to resupply at first. A group of adventurers should have little trouble finding money in a large city."


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

"It is an Oracle, Duncan, an Oracle," Ricket tells Duncan.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 5, 2014)

"Duncan, please", Troyce speaks up for the first time since entering the cathedral. "If _anything_, it would be The Centaur for the sake of wordplay."

"And I concur that a city would be that best place to set our sights."


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

"And Duncan, you still need to pay Kaylee 469," Ricket reminds Duncan.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

She grins, feeling the new found power within her.  Her heart racing from the adrenaline running through her body, she listens to the conversation.  Duncan's antics combined with Hayao's normal stone exterior, she grabs the shoulder of the Samurai and abruptly disconnects his conversation with a kiss filled with all of her feelings towards him.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

"Hayao, that's 469 for Yuki," Ricket sees the kissing.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

Duncan looks at Yuki and then at Hayao. Then he grins.

Duncan casts *Unnatural Lust* on Hayao and targets Yuki with it as they are in mid smooch.

DC is 20 btw


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2014)

Tassara cringes too at all the strange positions Duncan is talking about. "Something tells me I don't want to know what half of that means"

"Duncan, what are you doing?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

"Just giving them a nudge." Duncan grins cheekily


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2014)

"A well deserved nudge," Ricket adds. "No need to worry, we'll stop them if they actually need a room for themselves, not."


----------



## kluang (Mar 5, 2014)

Zozaria raises his left eyebrow as Duncan cast unnatural lust on Hayao


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 5, 2014)

Will Save
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)

Before he can make heads or tails of what's happened to him, the effects of the spell come over him, and Hayao's decision is made for him. The elf closes his eyes, and picks up the monk as he embraces her, swinging Yuki about for a moment as he returns the kiss. And then, after a Round, the elf opens his eyes. He stops moving, and sets Yuki down carefully in front of him. His movements are rigid, deliberate, and gradual, and he takes a slow step back. His gaze is not mortified, not horrified, or happy, pleasant, curious, surprised, or anything. He is simply looking Yuki over for a moment, before his neutral mask is set on Duncan. 

Hayao sits down, closes his eyes, lets out a careful sigh. Setting his hands on his knees while he sat cross legged, he simply...waits. He sits there, still as a statue, eyes closed, and waits. The elf breaks the silence for one moment, but his comment is not aimed at anyone in particular. "I beg that you give me time to simply gather my thoughts right now, and meditate on what has just transpired between myself and Yuki. I cannot be held responsible for what will ensue should any of you not respect my wishes. Thank you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

((Postponing the exploring other places for now since those involved seem to have other things they're occupied with  ))



Vergil said:


> No he does not want to do this (Thanks!)
> 
> He will instead look for a window and check outside



Strangely there are no windows (at least not here).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> After meditating Ulysesn will cast dream feast on kaylee while she's being treated long term.
> "Make sure she gets rest Tassara, that way she won't be starving."
> Ulysesn gets up then walks over to Makenna to speak to her
> 
> ...


"I... I don't know," Makenna says honestly.  "Different?  Kind of tingly?"  She seems mildly in shock by the experiences.  She looks at one of her hands curiously, like she had never seen it before.  "I think I'll stay in here and keep Kaylee company for now if that's okay.  I'm not sure I'm up to any more surprises."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao takes a moment to study the aura more closely, rubbing his chin in thought...
> 
> Knowledge Arcana
> 1d20+14 → [4,14] = (18)


(It's actually Spellcraft not K:A just FYI)
The entire are is consecrated with a magic circle against evil apparently on the border of the building.  As Ricket says it's directed inward, at least at some point in time it was intended to trap some great evil here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I... I don't know," Makenna says honestly.  "Different?  Kind of tingly?"  She seems mildly in shock by the experiences.  She looks at one of her hands curiously, like she had never seen it before.  "I think I'll stay in here and keep Kaylee company for now if that's okay.  I'm not sure I'm up to any more surprises."



"Then I'll leave it to you to protect her, I'm going to look about. Make sure Hayao doesn't stab himself or anything funny like that."
Ulysesn starts searching the entire place* top to bottom*, making sure not to set anything off.
Perception: 1d20+17:* 29* [1d20=12]
spellcraft: 1d20+13: *20* [1d20=7]
Arcana: 1d20+10: *19* [1d20=9]
Survival(tracking old tracks if there are any): 1d20+14: 16+3(tracking) = *19*[1d20=2]
Acrobatics: 1d20+12: *13* [1d20=1]
Climb: 1d20+6: *19* [1d20=13]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Yuki's face slowly turns a dark crimson after she gets set down from the kiss.  Covering her mouth, she falls backwards onto her butt, and stares off to the side into a daze.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 5, 2014)

Troyce gives Ulyssen some half-hearted but still inspirational words of encouragement from a seated position at the pews.

Inspire Competence (Oratory)
1d20+13
14+13=27


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2014)

Duncan looks at Hayao and Yuki and feels somewhat accomplished. "Ah young love. The fire of youth!"

He looks at his supplies and sits down, making himself comfortable. "Time for a rest. Uh...I'll take the later shift for watching if ye don't mind - need te replenish some used spels ye know." 

He chuckles as he says this and lies down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts searching the entire place* top to bottom*, making sure not to set anything off.
> Perception: 1d20+17:* 29* [1d20=12]
> spellcraft: 1d20+13: *20* [1d20=7]
> Arcana: 1d20+10: *19* [1d20=9]
> Survival(tracking old tracks if there are any): 1d20+14: 16+3(tracking) = *19*[1d20=2]



Assuming just the shrine and the atrium?

The shrine unusually spartan.  The alters are plain and adorned with only basic cloth with the symbol of the god they stand for.  It occurs to Ulysesn that it's unusually bare, no candleholders or plates or any of the usual paraphernalia that serve at tools of religious services.  

The pews are stone and roughshod, Ulysesn suspects that it would not be a comfortable service here.  But in general everything is in good shape.

The atrium is bare, void of any furniture or adornment (except for the carvings on the wall).  Careful inspection of the walls show holes in the walls where tapestries likely once hung.

The carvings give pictogram stories, it would take days to "read" it all with the varying levels of detail.  Ulysesn can't even speculate as to how long it must have taken to plan and carve.

Interestingly there is no dust or surface to hold tracks anywhere (granted there's no sign of anything that would be a source of dust either).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell prepares his spells and extracts along with the others. By the time they've started babbling about "behooves" he's begun looking around the room observing the pictures.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





EvilMoogle said:


> Assuming just the shrine and the atrium?
> 
> The shrine unusually spartan.  The alters are plain and adorned with only basic cloth with the symbol of the god they stand for.  It occurs to Ulysesn that it's unusually bare, no candleholders or plates or any of the usual paraphernalia that serve at tools of religious services.
> 
> ...


"Drell, I think you need to come over here and look at these pictograms, possibly chug one of those potions you like. Something odd is here."
Ulysesn looks around for the best place to obtain a bird's eye view.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 5, 2014)

"You know, I've broken into quite a few churches in my time" "But this one feels noticably more soul-rending than I'm used to", Troyce remarks, leaning back and crossing his arms. "I mean, I just returned from a sabbatical in Dreamland, and _this_ crap is what I'm greeted with. I was hoping to, I dunno, get a glimpse of the worldly sun before I forget what it looks like."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2014)

Drell nods at Ulysesn, approaching where the ranger is pointing and observing the pictogram stories. He's not looking at the fine details so much as the gist of going on, trying to figure out how the stories are structured (for example, do the "2nd level" of pictures show details of the "1st level" or a completely different story?) He also casts detect magic.

*Mega-Check*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+11:
16,+11
Total:27

*Spellcraft*
Roll(1d20)+33:
17,+33
Total:50

*Knowledge: Arcana*
Roll(1d20)+36:
7,+36
Total:43

*Knowledge: Religion*
Roll(1d20)+36:
5,+36
Total:41

*Knowledge: History*
Roll(1d20)+32:
20,+32
Total:52

*Linguistics*
Roll(1d20)+19:
9,+19
Total:28


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "You know, I've broken into quite a few churches in my time" "But this one feels noticably more soul-rending than I'm used to", Troyce remarks, leaning back and crossing his arms. "I mean, I just returned from a sabbatical in Dreamland, and _this_ crap is what I'm greeted with. I was hoping to, I dunno, get a glimpse of the worldly sun before I forget what it looks like."



Ulysesn raises an eyebrow
"You've broken into churches?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods at Ulysesn, approaching where the ranger is pointing and observing the pictogram stories. He's not looking at the fine details so much as the gist of going on, trying to figure out how the stories are structured (for example, do the "2nd level" of pictures show details of the "1st level" or a completely different story?) He also casts detect magic.



Drell detects the same consecration/magic circle against evil mentioned before.  The images themselves are not magical.

The "closer in" the stories get the more details come out, eg looking at a large section of the wall might show the image of a man fighting a dragon, closer in tells the story of why and how they were fighting and even closer how the individual characters met, how they came to be at the town where they learned of the dragon, that sort sort of thing.

The stories don't seem to have any particular religious or historical context other than the most general themes.  Between this and the fact that there doesn't seem to be any clear chronology between the different events leads Drell to suspect it's fiction.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2014)

Drell frowns. "That's...odd. These stories don't appear to be historical or religious in nature. If I had to guess I would say they were fictional. But what kind of church has works of fiction in it?"

He focuses on the most general layer of stories. Are there any recurring themes? Maybe that could give some insight into the church's purpose.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He focuses on the most general layer of stories. Are there any recurring themes? Maybe that could give some insight into the church's purpose.



They're generally dark stories.  Even where the heroes win there seems to be more focus on the individual suffering and loss the heroes have.  Most of the endings are either hollow victories or sardonic twists at the end.

Even in the cases where the heroes have a clear victory that seems to be mentioned only as an afterthought or for the sake of completeness rather than a focal point of the story.


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

Now that the fun had settled down, Ricket will open the right door.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> Now that the fun had settled down, Ricket will open the right door.



"Ricket hold on a moment, we should wait until Kaylee is fully rested and see if that wizard shows up until then."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

((I'll let you guys debate if you want but it's easier for me to post the description from home so I'll leave it here until you decide to move forward.  If you decide to rest I'll post as I can through the day))



Muk said:


> Now that the fun had settled down, Ricket will open the right door.




*Spoiler*: _The right door_ 




Ricket opens the door to the right, it opens into an adjoining room.  At a glance it appears to be some sort of barracks or common housing, a long room with a series what was once bunk-beds.  The wooden beds are mostly broken and in disrepair.  At one point a few dozen could have slept here though.

The walls/floor/ceiling of this room are covered in carvings similar to the atrium.

In one corner of the room is a stone table with a copper pitcher and several copper plates on it.  The table, pitcher, plates are also engraved though with less levels of detail given their smaller size.


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Well to the right seems to be a barracks. Let Kaylee rest inside, though most beds are in disrepair and bad use, I bet we can somehow make something worth living in there." Ricket says to the group.

"Ulysesn you have a better eye than me, maybe you'll find something more interesting inside. I'll go look at the left side."

Ricket will leave the exploring and searching for the others and move to the left door and open in.


----------



## kluang (Mar 6, 2014)

Zozaria enters the right room and inspect the broken furnishes, seeing what can be made to ease on Kay;ee's injury, a makeshift bed or something

Knowledge (Engineering)

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

"Maybe a Mending spell can work on one of those beds" Tassara suggests and then offers to help carrying Kaylee to the barracks. 

"Hey... did anyone get bigger muscles from our journey? I think I can land a punch a lil better. What about you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Maybe a Mending spell can work on one of those beds" Tassara suggests and then offers to help carrying Kaylee to the barracks.
> 
> "Hey... did anyone get bigger muscles from our journey? I think I can land a punch a lil better. What about you?"



"I feel like I can hit a flea in between the eyes a mile away."


Muk said:


> "Well to the right seems to be a barracks. Let Kaylee rest inside, though most beds are in disrepair and bad use, I bet we can somehow make something worth living in there." Ricket says to the group.
> 
> "Ulysesn you have a better eye than me, maybe you'll find something more interesting inside. I'll go look at the left side."
> 
> Ricket will leave the exploring and searching for the others and move to the left door and open in.



"Oh, so it's just some Barracks. Have to say this place is creeping me out."
Ulysesn enters the barracks and looks around.
Perception: 1d20+17
12+17 = 29
He primarily focuses on the carvings everywhere and  The table, pitcher, plates.
He focuses on the overall details of each instead of the small details that would take ages.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well to the right seems to be a barracks. Let Kaylee rest inside, though most beds are in disrepair and bad use, I bet we can somehow make something worth living in there." Ricket says to the group.
> 
> "Ulysesn you have a better eye than me, maybe you'll find something more interesting inside. I'll go look at the left side."
> 
> Ricket will leave the exploring and searching for the others and move to the left door and open in.


Ricket opens the other door, it leads to what appears to be,  or more accurately what once was, a library of some sort.  Like the dormitory the bookshelves and wooden furniture is mostly destroyed and has been piled in one corner along with their contents.  Like the other rooms this one is also covered in carvings.  

In the far end of the room is a makeshift bed apparently salvaged from various bedding and cushions.   Lounging on it is a woman.  She has striking features set in her pale skin and even without her black - feathered wings she has an otherworldly appearance. 

She watches Ricket as he enters, an almost hungry smile on her face but she remains quiet apparently waiting for him to act first. 



kluang said:


> Zozaria enters the right room and inspect the broken furnishes, seeing what can be made to ease on Kay;ee's injury, a makeshift bed or something
> 
> Knowledge (Engineering)
> 
> ...





soulnova said:


> "Maybe a Mending spell can work on one of those beds" Tassara suggests and then offers to help carrying Kaylee to the barracks.
> 
> "Hey... did anyone get bigger muscles from our journey? I think I can land a punch a lil better. What about you?"


The beds are too damaged for mending spells but between Tassara and Zozaria they manage to make a few pallets better than the hard pews.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I feel like I can hit a flea in between the eyes a mile away."
> 
> 
> "Oh, so it's just some Barracks. Have to say this place is creeping me out."
> ...



The carvings don't stand out particularly to Ulysesn they're the same style as the other room (if you have knowledge history please make a check).  He does notice a slight crack a few inches wide in the ceiling in one corner of the room.  Twinkling starlight trickles through it.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

Duncan remains sitting on the ground with Kaylee as the others investigate. He meditates with his sword and becomes *focused*

"This meditating stuff is weird, but kinda cool. Calms me down but gives me more energy somehow."


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Well, excuse me my lady, I did not expect someone to live in here," Ricket says as he sees the black winged lady. "Names Ricket, paladin and adventurer. Are you the subject for the consecrated magic circle against evil that is locking this place down?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2014)

After a while, Hayao stands, and jolts Yuki gently with a slight tap to the shoulder. "May I have private counsel with you, Yuki? It pertains to something most interesting."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

"That should do it for the moment" Tassara finishes cleaning around the place where Kaylee will be resting. As she picks up any other garbage and dusts off the sheets she tells the following to Duncan without looking at him.

“Meditation is the tongue of the soul and the language of our spirit. Meditation is the dissolution of thoughts in Eternal awareness or Pure consciousness without objectification, or simply... knowing without thinking.”

She folds the sheets neatly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2014)

"Mhm." She nods,  getting up and standing face to face with the elf, "What's up Hay?" she scratches the back of her head, giving him an apologetic look.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The carvings don't stand out particularly to Ulysesn they're the same style as the other room (if you have knowledge history please make a check).  He does notice a slight crack a few inches wide in the ceiling in one corner of the room.  Twinkling starlight trickles through it.



"Hmm, light?"
Ulysesn looks directly through the crack
Perception: 1d20+17: 20 [1d20=3]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2014)

He nods and leads her to somewhere quiet where they could speak in private.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 6, 2014)

She follows him to the area, waiting quietly for him to speak first for once.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, excuse me my lady, I did not expect someone to live in here," Ricket says as he sees the black winged lady. "Names Ricket, paladin and adventurer. Are you the subject for the consecrated magic circle against evil that is locking this place down?"


She purses her lips in a impish smile for a moment before replying, "I suppose I must be mustn't I?"  Her voice almost purrs full of amusement.  "I believe I must have done something to offend the poor priests they locked the door and summoned me here.  I've been so awfully bored since then.  No proper entertainment in ages.  The brutes outside are afraid of me I think, don't even come near anymore."

She gives Ricket another smile, "surely you're not afraid of me are you?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, light?"
> Ulysesn looks directly through the crack
> Perception: 1d20+17: 20 [1d20=3]



He sees a bit of the sky and a few stars, not enough to say anything other than either it's nighttime or the sun's been blotted out.


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Maybe a little bit, I know not your thoughts behind your smile. But who says fear cannot be overcome? May I know your name, my lady," Ricket replies. "And if you seek entertainment I do believe my party does well in entertaining guests in many fashion and in many ways."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> He sees a bit of the sky and a few stars, not enough to say anything other than either it's nighttime or the sun's been blotted out.


Ulysesn goes back to the main room
"Drell there are some more in the room I just exited, I think you should take a look at them. It may be key for the rest of this puzzle."
Ulysesn decides to enter the door Ricket entered to see what is in there.


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Oh we got another woman for you to woo or is it behoove? Ulysesn," Ricket turns as he hears Ulysesn come to this side.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

Duncan becomes bored with meditating and goes to see what Ricket was up to. That's when he sees the girl. His first instinct was to hit on her, then he remembered what happened in his dream, then he thought 'fuck it'

"Yer a fine lookin girl. Eh...yer no here to kill us all are ye? Though honestly if I were te die being suffocated by yer chest would be the way I'd opt for. Just fyi"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Maybe a little bit, I know not your thoughts behind your smile. But who says fear cannot be overcome? May I know your name, my lady," Ricket replies. "And if you seek entertainment I do believe my party does well in entertaining guests in many fashion and in many ways."



"A party?  What an occasion I hope I'm dressed for it."  She makes a show of smoothing her dress.  "As to names, names can have power but I've been known by a number of things, I was always partial to Blackrose, you can call me that if you'd like."

She flutters here eyes as Ulysesn enters,  "why it is a party, more visitors!  I'm sure tonight is a night to remember. "


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Well, Duncan, she was rather bored, maybe you can lift her boredom and lift her mood," Ricket says.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan becomes bored with meditating and goes to see what Ricket was up to. That's when he sees the girl. His first instinct was to hit on her, then he remembered what happened in his dream, then he thought 'fuck it'
> 
> "Yer a fine lookin girl. Eh...yer no here to kill us all are ye? Though honestly if I were te die being suffocated by yer chest would be the way I'd opt for. Just fyi"



"Killing wouldn't be my first choice of entertainment.   Or the first use of my chest for that matter.  But no, I'm simply here because I'm not allowed to go, though tonight is looking better than most."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Oh we got another woman for you to woo or is it behoove? Ulysesn," Ricket turns as he hears Ulysesn come to this side.



"Hmm another person?"
Ulysesn looks around and looks at the woman in detail
Perception: 1d20+17: 25 [1d20=8]
Sense motive: 1d20+12: 16 [1d20=4](+2 if evil outsider)
Arcana: 1d20+10: 20 [1d20=10]
Knowledge(planes)Raw check= 1d20: 16 [1d20=16]
Knowledge (Geography)(identify accent): 1d20+9: 10 [1d20=1]


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm another person?"
> Ulysesn looks around and looks at the woman in detail
> Perception: 1d20+17: 25 [1d20=8]
> Sense motive: 1d20+12: 16 [1d20=4](+2 if evil outsider)
> ...



She looks much as described, she doesn't appear to be disguised or the like.
Ulysesn thinks she's probably an Outsider.
Her accent is neutral , it doesn't fit strongly with any particular place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> She looks much as described, she doesn't appear to be disguised or the like.
> Ulysesn thinks she's probably an Outsider.
> Her accent is neutral , it doesn't fit strongly with any particular place.



Ulysesn sits down and addresses BlackRose
"So... have you read any of these books?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

"Well, what ye after missy? One thing I learned is that there's no such thing as a free lunch."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2014)

Drell enters the room with Blackrose, but keeps his distance from the woman.

*Knowledge: Planes*
Roll(1d20)+36:
17,+36
Total:53


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sits down and addresses BlackRose
> "So... have you read any of these books?"



"A few, they're dry religious works though.  Not very interesting."



Vergil said:


> "Well, what ye after missy? One thing I learned is that there's no such thing as a free lunch."



"Entertainment mostly.  You'd be surprised how dull a place can get after a few centuries.  Of course if you're offering I wouldn't mind you opening the door so we can all leave.   I'll be happy to escort you past the brutes outside, I doubt they'd dare touch me."

"But I suspect you will tell me you don't want to 'free me' so we're back to pleasant conversation. "  She glances at the bed briefly before adding,  "or other activities."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "A few, they're dry religious works though.  Not very interesting."



"To be expected, most religions aren't big on imagination or freedom I feel."


> "Entertainment mostly.  You'd be surprised how dull a place can get after a few centuries.  Of course if you're offering I wouldn't mind you opening the door so we can all leave.   I'll be happy to escort you past the brutes outside, I doubt they'd dare touch me."
> 
> "But I suspect you will tell me you don't want to 'free me' so we're back to pleasant conversation. "  She glances at the bed briefly before adding,  "or other activities."


"Would you really be so peaceful if we freed you?"
+2 if evil outsider.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

"Brutes outside eh? And you'd help get rid of them for us? And yer up for a bit of fun at the same time? I dunno - seems win win win te me. I'm callin first dibs on her like."

Duncan looks back at them. "Well what ye waitin for - out ye go. I told ye, I haven't had any action for ages since we entered that dream world and here's a sexy lass pretty much givin it away. So aye. Off ye go."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell enters the room with Blackrose, but keeps his distance from the woman.
> 
> *Knowledge: Planes*
> Roll(1d20)+36:
> ...



The woman is an Erinye, one of the Nine Hells equivalent of succubi.  While they're capable warriors they are primarily on Prime, tempting men to betray their loved ones.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2014)

Drell sighs. "Duncan, if you think even for a moment that we're going to allow you to sleep with this..." he pauses, struggling for the right word, "thing, then you've somehow become even stupider. Do not be ridiculous."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "To be expected, most religions aren't big on imagination or freedom I feel."
> 
> "Would you really be so peaceful if we freed you?"
> +2 if evil outsider.



"If released I would go back about my task; punishing those that are unfaithful.  Surely you can't find fault in that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "If released I would go back about my task; punishing those that are unfaithful.  Surely you can't find fault in that?"


"What would you define as unfaithful?"


Nicodemus said:


> Drell sighs. "Duncan, if you think even for a moment that we're going to allow you to sleep with this..." he pauses, struggling for the right word, "thing, then you've somehow become even stupider. Do not be ridiculous."



"I believe she's an outsider of some kind and with the knowledge of one of the past dreams in mind... Probably not the kind you'd want to sleep with."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

Tassara sees almost everyone entering the other room, except for Yuki and Hayao. "Makenna, mind you look after Kaylee? I fear the boys might have run into trouble"

"Boys? ... is something the matt-?"

She stares at the creature for a second. "Greetings" she says is in a very neutral and impassive tone. "An outsider  that punish the unfaithful? Is that so?"

Sense Motive (1d20+16=36)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

"Ach I'm only playin' ye dumb wizard. I'd rather just get my end away at a bar. This seems a little too....eh....clinical fer my tastes. Besides, havin all you lot in the next room, waitin for me te be finished....eh kinda kills the mood. Besides, I'm kinda taken anyways. I think. I don't know anymore with her." He looks back at where Kaylee is.

"In regard te yer quest to punish unfaithful....well I suppose that'd be alright. As much as I talk big, I'm pretty sure if ye make a promise wit someone then that shouldn't be broken. Death do us part and all."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "In regard te yer quest to punish unfaithful....well I suppose that'd be alright. As much as I talk big, I'm pretty sure if ye make a promise wit someone then that shouldn't be broken. Death do us part and all."



She smiles, "exactly, see?  He understands.  And I am one of the tools the universe uses to enforce that agreement.   Yet I am trapped here because of the bitterness of a woman who could not understand. "


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Hmm, his man cheated on her with you and now you are stuck here?" Ricket looks at Blackrose. "Hope you didn't kill the poor man or woman, cause then I'd have to actually do paladin work, not that I mind."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

"I would have to agree with Ricket here. Drell, can you tell me what kind of outsider is she? I'm sure you know by now" the cleric asks Drell.


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Black wings, a lady, a being from the nine layers of Hell. The equivalent to the abyssal Succubus I believe," Ricket says to Tassara.

"Doesn't like to give her true name, yep, typical Baatezu."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

"Ach I don't know - if I ever cheated then I'd be less of a man." Duncan says idly scratching his head. "Like, Tassy, when ye finally find that special someone and they cheated on ye - wouldn't ye want te make him suffer?"

"Maybe it's just me an my emotions but simply put if ye cheat on someone then te me yer less than human. I wouldn't think twice te put the hurt on them. Especially if there are kids involved. Ach that make me blood boil ye know?"

He turns to BlackRose, "Now, if yer just killin for the sake of killin then that's fucked up and I'd gladly use me sword on ye - but no the type yer thinkin of, ye know?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hmm, his man cheated on her with you and now you are stuck here?" Ricket looks at Blackrose. "Hope you didn't kill the poor man or woman, cause then I'd have to actually do paladin work, not that I mind."



"I enforced the oath he gave to her, as went his transgression so went his soul.  As have so many others.  Tell me Paladin, do you often murder mortal enforcers of man's law?  If not then why be so quick to threaten an enforcer of divine law?  While we may not be allies we both seek to punish the wicked yes?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> He turns to BlackRose, "Now, if yer just killin for the sake of killin then that's fucked up and I'd gladly use me sword on ye - but no the type yer thinkin of, ye know?"



"Save for those who I have punished and those who have attempted force against me I have never employed violence against a mortal."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

"Thank you Ricket"


"Duncan, Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one who gets burned. It is natural for the immature to harm others. Getting angry with them is like resenting a fire for burning."


"We should not seek revenge or reply to their crimes with other crimes. We should reflect that they are in danger of lowly and miserable lives to come. "


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"I believe you misunderstood me. I said no word of killing you, at least not yet. All I am implying is I'd have to open up a case to find evidence of you being guilty of murder on a man or woman," Ricket answers. 

Knowledge Religion:
1d20+13
17+13 = 30

Any knowledge on religious scripture on Divine Punishment or Divine Executive acting on the material plane?


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 6, 2014)

Troyce had followed everyone else into the book room by now, getting the gist of what's going on.

"...I say we help her", he interjects quietly.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

"She's been here for a reason. You don't make temple wide circles against evil to trap something just by accident. Whatever happened here, it seemed important and I wouldn't go about releasing long sealed evils from their prison" Tassara shakes her head.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2014)

"I agree with Tassara," Drell says. "This is not some helpless mortal girl, locked up because of some mistake. This is an Erinye. An agent of one of the nine hells. There is a reason for her being here and blindly freeing her after hearing only her side of the story would be completely ridiculous and dangerous."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Thank you Ricket"
> 
> 
> "Duncan, Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one who gets burned. It is natural for the immature to harm others. Getting angry with them is like resenting a fire for burning."
> ...



"Immature? So what ye'd just forgive them and let them go on their merry little way? Lass yer the one that's immature - given a situation like that revenge is the first thing that'll pop up into people's minds. They got hurt by someone - it's just fair that ye hurt them back. I'm no a prayin man but I really do pray that yer never put inte that situation hon. Havin yer trust betrayed like that is no easy te get over and if ye can just be totally fine with it and forgive them at a drop of a hat, then - well, ye weren't in love with that person in the first place."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I agree with Tassara," Drell says. "This is not some helpless mortal girl, locked up because of some mistake. This is an Erinye. An agent of one of the nine hells. There is a reason for her being here and blindly freeing her after hearing only her side of the story would be completely ridiculous and dangerous."



"I understand she's evil and dangerous and so forth, but what other actions do we have? Killing her where she lay? Blasting a hole in the church walls and hoping for the best? Digging a tunnel?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"We could have her do an oath or a written oath. That should at least seal her actions for a while if not seals her action completely," Ricket lays out another option.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 6, 2014)

Troyce raises an eyebrow. "I don't know how I feel about contracting a demon, but whatever. You're the moral compass here."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

"To forgive does not mean to tolerate what they do. To forgive does not meant to forget" she shakes her head slowly, but overall she seems calm and collected. Her tone is sweet and understanding. 

"If they betrayed my thrust, then they shall not have it again. Is a simple as that. If a person wishes to be with someone else, you should not force them to love you back. You both will grow bitter and resent each other.  So, yes, it might be sad at first, but better to part with them." 

"Bitterness is like cancer. It eats upon the host. Let go of what's bitter and move on. Do not give them more power over your happiness, dreams and joy that they already had. You are free to pursue this. It is your choice.”


*“Forgiveness is the key that unlocks the door of resentment and the handcuffs of hate. It is a power that breaks the chains of bitterness and the shackles of selfishness.”*

(( Chaotic Good church. I'm guessing most marriages are of symbolic nature.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Ulysesn seems to be thinking
"Would everyone besides myself and Tassara leave for a few moments?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Why don't you take Tassara to another room? Better than us leaving Miss Blackrose alone," Ricket says to Ulysesn. 

"And Troyce, we are not making a contract, we are debating whether or not she would be willing to give us an oath witness by us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Why don't you take Tassara to another room? Better than us leaving Miss Blackrose alone," Ricket says to Ulysesn.


Ulysesn frowns
"I meant just us two with the temptress. It's a wonder that the group has anything on their minds besides sex if you think of me that way."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "To forgive does not mean to tolerate what they do. To forgive does not meant to forget" she shakes her head slowly, but overall she seems calm and collected. Her tone is sweet and understanding.
> 
> "If they betrayed my thrust, then they shall not have it again. Is a simple as that. If a person wishes to be with someone else, you should not force them to love you back. You both will grow bitter and resent each other.  So, yes, it might be sad at first, but better to part with them."
> 
> ...



"Differences of opinion, I guess - One thing though; I'm no gonna forgive anyone that hurts my pals. Physically or otherwise. Even if ye forgive them, I won't, because that's just how I am."

"For that reason, demons like her exist, because not everyone can forgive - nor do they want to. In an ideal world then maybe - but we're not in it and we never will be. Until ye can tell me that people won't commit acts of violence because they have been hurt, then this demon still serves a purpose and I'm fine with her existence. Of course I'd help you slay her if you insist, but - I just think it's a fool's errand."


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn frowns
> "I meant just us two with the temptress. It's a wonder that the group has anything on their minds besides sex if you think of me that way."



"And you try what? Banish her? I am pretty sure she's still miles above you as far as her powers are concerned. No, sticking as a group is good in this case cause we ain't losing the two of you to her," Ricket says.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "And you try what? Banish her? I am pretty sure she's still miles above you as far as her powers are concerned. No, sticking as a group is good in this case cause we ain't losing the two of you to her," Ricket says.



"Would you prefer if I ask in front of everyone here? I wouldn't be able to control their actions Ricket. Nor yours."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2014)

(( I'll be going soon and won't be able to post until tomorrow.   Tassara certainly doesn't want to have any dealings with evil outsiders. She would use diplomacy and Sense motive to ask for information on  this place and relay data that to the other members of the party, Uly, Ricket and Drell, most likely.   Use as needed: ))


 Diplomacy 1d20+14=33 
Sense Motive 1d20+16=34


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

"Well, its better to talk this out in the open then have some sort of secret. And I think we are reasonable enough on this case. And you have to take a few risks, better it be on our side than have her skewer the two of you on her evil sword or something. So out with it, be open about it, we'd just harass you later on it and make fun of you. No worries, right?!" Ricket encourages Ulysesn to go through with his idea or deal or whatever he's planning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, its better to talk this out in the open then have some sort of secret. And I think we are reasonable enough on this case. And you have to take a few risks, better it be on our side than have her skewer the two of you on her evil sword or something. So out with it, be open about it, we'd just harass you later on it and make fun of you. No worries, right?!" Ricket encourages Ulysesn to go through with his idea or deal or whatever he's planning.



"Miss BlackRose. Will you tell us who the woman who ended up sealing you was, the man that you punished resulting you being sealed in detail all those centuries ago. Please don't leave anything out that would be relevant. I want to know specifically why you are here. Don't worry about the length we have some time."


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

Ricket is going to smirk, when he hears Ulysesn request, "really, that's all you wanted to know? Should have just asked her instead of dancing around the point."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket is going to smirk, when he hears Ulysesn request, "really, that's all you wanted to know? Should have just asked her instead of dancing around the point."



"I don't expect the story to be pretty."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

"I think we've all seen our share of not really pretty."

"Floor's all yours Miss Rose."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> Knowledge Religion:
> 1d20+13
> 17+13 = 30
> 
> Any knowledge on religious scripture on Divine Punishment or Divine Executive acting on the material plane?


The term "divine" is an arguable one.  The various religions differ sometimes quite substantially on the details but there are a few universal themes in them.

Amongst them is the idea that good people do not go to the hells (at least not under normal circumstances).  The specific details of what is a hellworthy "sin" again vary but the themes themselves are universal.

The Nine Hells are very much aware of this point, and they are quite proactive in "recruiting" souls to their realm.  In some cases vary blatant Faustian dealings others are more subtle "she'll never know, just spend one night with me."

Whether this is divine meaning of the gods or just due to the nature of the outsiders and planes themselves is a larger debate (one which I'll spare you).



Crossbow said:


> "I understand she's evil and dangerous and so  forth, but what other actions do we have? Killing her where she lay?  Blasting a hole in the church walls and hoping for the best? Digging a  tunnel?"


"We could always spend the next few decades getting to know one another better."  She gives a slight shrug and a feathery chuckle, "I assure you it's better than the way I have."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Miss BlackRose.  Will you tell us who the woman who ended up sealing you was, the man  that you punished resulting you being sealed in detail all those  centuries ago. Please don't leave anything out that would be relevant. I  want to know specifically why you are here. Don't worry about the  length we have some time."



The woman gives Ulysesn a bemused look, "it's not so different a story this time than any other but I'll indulge you.  It's not like we don't have time for it."

"I wasn't there for the beginning of course but I'll make some assumptions.  Young love, hearts on their sleeves, they meet, they kiss, they fuck, and soon they simply must be married."  She gestures dramatically obviously amused by the whole concept.  "One way or another they were wed and lived their boring little lives together for a few years."

"Then as you mortals seem wont to do they stopped focusing on each other, drifted.  Eventually the woman started wondering whether he still loved her and she let those doubts fester into obsession with exactly what he was doing."  She continues in a faux recitation voice still lit with amusement.

"One day she hears a rumor, from a friend of a friend or maybe someone she doesn't know or even hates but in her mind that rumor means there must be some truth, that he doesn't love her any more, that he's found someone else."  She smirks as she continues, "really the only this is different than the hundred other times this happens every day is that this woman happened to have some magical talent.  And in her determination to find 'the truth' she summoned me thinking that I would prove things once and for all."

"I honestly don't know the truth before I met him.  All I know is that after enough talking he came to understand that his wife long ago stopped being the woman he loved and so he laid with me, and with that he sealed his fate."

"Again I don't know what happened after that, not specifically, but as it turns out to my chagrin this woman had some fairly powerful friends," she pauses contemplating with a dark grin, "not powerful enough as it turns out but that changed little.  One day I found myself summoned to this place, wards already in place to keep me here.  I gather that the woman thought that she could repent for her sins by killing me."

She stops again with a snort, "like a murderer repenting by breaking his knife.  'Repentance' doesn't exist, and even it it did it wouldn't be through such meaningless actions as that."  She puts her amused smile back on before continuing, "and that, as they say, is that.  I've been here ever sense, I didn't bother counting days but it's been a century at least, maybe two or three."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman gives Ulysesn a bemused look, "it's not so different a story this time than any other but I'll indulge you.  It's not like we don't have time for it."
> 
> "I wasn't there for the beginning of course but I'll make some assumptions.  Young love, hearts on their sleeves, they meet, they kiss, they fuck, and soon they simply must be married."  She gestures dramatically obviously amused by the whole concept.  "One way or another they were wed and lived their boring little lives together for a few years."
> 
> ...


"Have you counted how many lives you ruined instead of repairing? Or are they like bread to you?"


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 6, 2014)

"Well, her intentions are _kinda _admirable on paper and her situation is _somewhat _pitiable, but her misanthropic cynicism is still really unsettling" Troyce states, in a manner as a food critic would describe an underwhelming steak.

"I'll leave this decision to you guys for now, I guess. I'll try to occupy myself."

Troyce will grab some nearby books and check the condition of their pages.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Have you counted how many lives you ruined instead of repairing? Or are they like bread to you?"


"Some of my sisters do.  I even know a few that keep mementos.  Myself, I never really bothered.  Does a soldier keep track of every warrior he kills?  I'm sure some probably do, are they any better than the ones that do not?"



Crossbow said:


> Troyce will grab some nearby books and check the condition of their pages.


The pages are generally in pretty good shape.  The bindings on most of the books are damaged but even some of them still seem in reasonable condition.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Some of my sisters do.  I even know a few that keep mementos.  Myself, I never really bothered.  Does a soldier keep track of every warrior he kills?  I'm sure some probably do, are they any better than the ones that do not?"



"Considering the kin I doubt the counting is done in kindness. I can see why people call you monsters."
Ulysesn sighs
"But I can find no reason to hold anything against you personally. I'll just say that I'll think about it as we stay here, which may be a while."
Ulysesn is silent for a few moments.
"Do you know what the pictographs out there mean? They are rather odd or can you not leave this room at all?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Considering the kin I doubt the counting is done in kindness. I can see why people call you monsters."
> Ulysesn sighs
> "But I can find no reason to hold anything against you personally. I'll just say that I'll think about it as we stay here, which may be a while."
> Ulysesn is silent for a few moments.
> "Do you know what the pictographs out there mean? They are rather odd or can you not leave this room at all?"


"I've got nothing but time," she gives him an amused look then glances at the walls, "my work?  I'll admit it's an unusual hobby but I'd go mad without something to occupy my mind."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

"Love can make ye paranoid like nothing else." Duncan says as he strokes his chin.

"How was she able to summon ye? I mean doesn't that take a bit of knowledge."

Duncan wonders if there would be a way to summon such a thing with relative ease.

Knowledge Arcana
Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I've got nothing but time," she gives him an amused look then glances at the walls, "my work?  I'll admit it's an unusual hobby but I'd go mad without something to occupy my mind."



"Pretty sure that you always have nothing but time. Go ahead and tell us some of the stories of your work then."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Love can make ye paranoid like nothing else." Duncan says as he strokes his chin.
> 
> "How was she able to summon ye? I mean doesn't that take a bit of knowledge."
> 
> ...


"She had some magical talent, there are spells to summon beings such as myself and my sisters if you know where to look."

Duncan knows of summoning and calling spells.  While most are used to summoning generic types of creatures even a weaker spell can sometimes be used to attract the attention of a more powerful creature in the right circumstances.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Pretty sure that you always have nothing but time. Go ahead and tell us some of the stories of your work then."


She looks at Ulysesn amused.  "Even if you can't read they're just pictures.  This is my first conversation in ages I'd much rather talk about something interesting."

"Like you, for example.  Why, how, come here of all places?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at Ulysesn amused.  "Even if you can't read they're just pictures.  This is my first conversation in ages I'd much rather talk about something interesting."
> 
> "Like you, for example.  Why, how, come here of all places?"


Ulysesn decides to be vague
"Have you ever had a dream? A real actual dream? In your sleep? In your life?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn decides to be vague
> "Have you ever had a dream? A real actual dream? In your sleep? In your life?"


She looks at him curiously, almost like a cat eying a toy.  "My kind doesn't sleep.  We're beyond such mortal concerns."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at him curiously, almost like a cat eying a toy.  "My kind doesn't sleep.  We're beyond such mortal concerns."



"Then you couldn't possibly EVER understand. We are borne of dreams. That is why we are here. Those pictograms ,I think they are more interesting than you give them credit for, especially for one who doesn't dream.

I have an interest in the dragon pictogram you made. I wish to hear the story it holds, it's within my interests, A summary with a few names here and there would be nice. I used to listen to such tales often as a child after all. 
After you tell yours I'll give you my own story. Something new from the outside world hitting yours ears again would be nice wouldn't it?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2014)

"That fucking dream realm." Duncan murmurs

"Hey, you wouldn't happen to know about a human that got a bunch of powers and started killin mages? Considerin everything ye must have felt or heard somethin down there. Like I mean in Hell, not down _there_ though I don't know how yer sensors work or nothin."

"But anyway - ye know of a human that's commited a lot of murders on mages recently?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Then you couldn't possibly EVER understand. We are borne of dreams. That is why we are here. Those pictograms ,I think they are more interesting than you give them credit for, especially for one who doesn't dream.
> 
> I have an interest in the dragon pictogram you made. I wish to hear the story it holds, it's within my interests, A summary with a few names here and there would be nice. I used to listen to such tales often as a child after all.
> After you tell yours I'll give you my own story. Something new from the outside world hitting yours ears again would be nice wouldn't it?"



She looks at him queerly then shrugs and begins her story.  She tells the tale of six men who were convicted of various offenses, some minor, some serious.  And who, in lieu of a normal sentence were charged with facing a dragon who had laid claim to the kingdom.

The six did not get along, they fought with each other as often as they did with the forces around them.  Nonetheless they traveled through the swamps of despair into the mountains of doom to confront the dragon in its lair.

They then faced a hopeless battle against a merciless opponent.  Overcoming their contempt for one another five of them fought bravely.  In the end they managed a Pyrrhic victory by blinding the dragon in one eye before being killed.

The sixth snuck off during the battle, finding a magical device amongst the dragon's horde he escaped into a conjured portal never to be seen again.

She tells the story with little flair but smoothly enough.  None of the names or places in the story hold any meaning to Ulysesn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "That fucking dream realm." Duncan murmurs
> 
> "Hey, you wouldn't happen to know about a human that got a bunch of powers and started killin mages? Considerin everything ye must have felt or heard somethin down there. Like I mean in Hell, not down _there_ though I don't know how yer sensors work or nothin."
> 
> "But anyway - ye know of a human that's commited a lot of murders on mages recently?"



"I'm sure I've heard stories of men gaining power in all manner of different ways.  I'm afraid none of them would be 'recently' though, not by human standards at least.  I've been rather without news of outside world."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at him queerly then shrugs and begins her story.  She tells the tale of six men who were convicted of various offenses, some minor, some serious.  And who, in lieu of a normal sentence were charged with facing a dragon who had laid claim to the kingdom.
> 
> The six did not get along, they fought with each other as often as they did with the forces around them.  Nonetheless they traveled through the swamps of despair into the mountains of doom to confront the dragon in its lair.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn laughs and speaks to the party briefly
"Hey does that story remind you of us or what. Well not the exact details. Well okay here is mine, it's a simple one. After that I'll tell a much better one, probably unbelievable as stories go. "
Ulysesn clears his throat.

"7 Adventurer's enter a cave in search of something, they fall into some deadly mold causing illnesses. They decide to frolic in the mold some more to try to get out of it like idiots. 

Afterwards they find a group of mold people and try to communicate with them for a stupidly large amount of time. They end up mostly arguing with themselves.
Ulysesn takes a small pause

"So at some point they and the mold people made of discarded human bones and flesh from dead bodies and fight. It's a rather pathetic fight as fights go. The mold people shouldn't have stood any chance at all yet nearly killed one of them. The adventurer's won without a single causality.

 Afterwards they get rid of all the deadly mold. Then they rest in a large space. While they rest one of them approaches a barricade of sorts made of wood and gets stabbed for his trouble, he still lives however."
Ulysesn seems to be smirking about something. Something Troyce would know about.

" So eventually a Barbarian in the group ends up rushing and breaking the barricade and it turns out. There is an absurdly large armed Trog behind. Stronger than most of it's kin. The party can barely fend it off, they are practically helpless against it. It's size deceiving it's actual speed. SO eventually the Barbarian ends up near death and getting REALLY pissed off and ends up nearly killing the trog. Scaring the crap out of the rest of the party."
Ulysesn chuckles a bit

"Now here is the best part, they let the trog live even after it tries to kill them near death. One of the members of the party talks the trogs head off to the point it actually gives up to go along with them from some ritual and not kill them. Of course you know how trogs probably are like. Even better when they reach the ritual site the trog fully heals. 

It was injured from mold before during the first fight, but now, it's in peak condition. The same person who talked the trog's ears off ends up pissing him off right at that moment. The party was in rather bad condition at that point. So they end up having to fight the Trog while it's in full condition injured.

They tried to be friends to the thing even after it tried to kill them. He must have been rather confused at the end when the party ended up narrowly killing him. Well anyway the adventurer's found what they wanted and left after that in the ritual site."

Ulysesn takes a long breath
Bluff: 1d20+7: 13 [1d20=6]
Ulysesn obviously embellished the story here and there leaving out important details.
"Thoughts?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

"Ye have any idea how powerful those runes are that are keeping you in place? Ye said that the woman had some powerful friends - why didn't they just kill ye? why go through the trouble of trapping ye? And who the hell guards a place for 3 centuries? Had to be some sort of organization."

Duncan says and then strokes his chin.

"Either way it looks like there's only one way out of here. Our big decision is whether or not she's alive or not when we open the doors. I think what yer doin, regardless of yer story just now is fine, and I'm tempted te have ye swear an oath - like Ricket suggested."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2014)

Yuki grins at the elf as they walk back towards the group, "First reason, it's because I couldn't read you.  Then it was your general lack of emotions.  And then...I kind of admired you." she laughs, "Not to mention, you're pretty cute."  she sticks her tongue out at him, before glancing into the room with most of the party in it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

"Since when can you read anyon-" Hayao's statement falls short as he comes upon the rest of the party talking to the prisoner of the temple.

"I beg that you explain this situation prior to my instincts driving my reactions, because within a few moments I will draw if not given reason not to."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Since when can you read anyon-" Hayao's statement falls short as he comes upon the rest of the party talking to the prisoner of the temple.
> 
> "I beg that you explain this situation prior to my instincts driving my reactions, because within a few moments I will draw if not given reason not to."



"I think dying would be a good enough reason Hayao. Besides she can't leave herself , you can leave her alone for now, at least hear her out. Of course If you try anything I'll probably give you a bit to think about."
Ulysesn draws a small dagger.
"Not nearly as deadly as my bolts, but sufficient for restraint to some degree."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2014)

Yuki raises a fist towards Ulysesn, "Just try it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki raises a fist towards Ulysesn, "Just try it."



"Eh? You think I intend to stab him if he fights? I thought you knew me better than that, he's more likely to stab me. Well I guess it's that crush you have. But yeah, tell your boy friend not to fight her. I only fight my friends for their own safety. If you don't recall me getting killed because of Duncan."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

Hayao ignores Ulysesn and looks towards Drell, Tassara, or Ricket to give a proper explanation instead of mouthing off. He considers what he wants to know more carefully, and then just looks between Tassara and Drell.

"A katana is not designed to stab, Ulysesn."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao ignores Ulysesn and looks towards Drell, Tassara, or Ricket to give a proper explanation instead of mouthing off. He considers what he wants to know more carefully, and then just looks between Tassara and Drell.
> 
> "A katana is not designed to stab, Ulysesn."



Ulysesn raises his eyebrow and puts the knife away. Frowning.
"As long as you don't decide to start slashing people based off looks. We already have enough injured as it is."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

"Duty, logical deductions, and prior experiences motivate my actions, and my question to you. I'd appreciate compliance in place of cynicism. If I was as impulsive as you seem to believe, I'd have drawn on you the moment you unsheathed your dagger."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

"Easy guys, no need te get all feisty. We got a situation here."

"First we obviously want te get out of here and we have demon lady trapped in here with us, who is eager te leave. Second, she seems te be punishing those that are already guilty - for whatever reason, the people that are being punished are guilty.Third, we have injuries that need TIME. We can't afford te get inte a fight here."

"All I'm sayin is that I know ye have yer agenda but I'm no riskin people's lives. Especially a certain someones life over yer morals. I'm proposin' that we have her swear an oath with Ricket, as he suggested earlier."

Duncan stares at Hayao - "Look I'm hopin yer no holdin me puttin a spell on ye earlier - it was just a bit of fun aye and it looked like some good came of it - which is what we were hopin'. Yer certainly farther along than me and Kaylee are, I'm just implorin ye te let this one go - because a stray bolt could end up killin one of us. And I won't forgive the person that drew first."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2014)

"He's not my pet, I can't just tell him not to do something." she looks at BlackRose, then back to Ulysesn, "Watch yourself Pretty Boy."

She turns to Duncan, "An oath _might_ be an Idea...  Possibly." she seems slightly skeptical.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Easy guys, no need te get all feisty. We got a situation here."
> 
> "First we obviously want te get out of here and we have demon lady trapped in here with us, who is eager te leave. Second, she seems te be punishing those that are already guilty - for whatever reason, the people that are being punished are guilty.Third, we have injuries that need TIME. We can't afford te get inte a fight here."
> 
> ...



"Actually I'd shoot out his knees if I decided to use bolts."


Captain Obvious said:


> "He's not my pet, I can't just tell him not to do something." she looks at BlackRose, then back to Ulysesn, "Watch yourself Pretty Boy."
> 
> She turns to Duncan, "An oath _might_ be an Idea...  Possibly." she seems slightly skeptical.


Ulysesn decides to lighten up the mood some.
"So you DO think I'm pretty."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

"One does not reach enlightenment any faster on foot, crawling, or in flight, Duncan."

He removes his glasses, taking a small rag from his obi to polish the lenses. "Your timely explanation does not fall on deaf ears. My duty compels my actions in the absence of a _very _good reason, I'm sure you understand."

Readopting the spectacles, he blinks once, twice, three times. "A winter tempest / Savaging lustful spirits / four were born of trust." Hayao doesn't appear angry...but he's not exactly happy either.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

"This is as good a reason as any, mate. Protectin those that we hold dear te us. If that's not what we are fightin for then what is?"

"And stop talkin poetically I can barely understand ye."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn decides to lighten up the mood some.
> "So you DO think I'm pretty."



"So pretty you could be mistaken for Kaylee." she lets off a snort, her smirk never faltering for a moment through the tense nature of the situation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "So pretty you could be mistaken for Kaylee." she lets off a snort, her smirk never faltering for a moment through the tense nature of the situation.



"You really think so?"
Ulysesn starts messing with his hair so it looks sorta like Kaylee's hair.
"Damn I look good."
Ulysesn smiles a fake smile


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"Hayao, I doubt you'll stand a good chance in a one on one against this lady, let alone us all. She's well beyond our strength, and it will be a Pyrrhic victory at best. Let us have her swear a written oath and seal away most of her actions. It is the best compromise we could possibly come to. You can always come back later and kill her then," Ricket says weighing in their options.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

"The passing of spring / Turned seasons full circle / And it withered twice." 

Hayao nods, folding his arms. "And what makes you so sure she cannot twist or ensorcell your own oath, if physical combat of all things she finds herself superior? Surely a battle of wits is the last thing you should like to offer her."


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"There is no guarantee for her not to twist them. But surely a battle waged in wits is better than trying to win a battle of might. Besides we are many and she is only one. Combine our smarts and we surely will come up with an oath that is not so easily broken or twisted," Ricket says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They tried to be friends to the thing even after it tried to kill them. He must have been rather confused at the end when the party ended up narrowly killing him. Well anyway the adventurer's found what they wanted and left after that in the ritual site."
> 
> Ulysesn takes a long breath
> Bluff: 1d20+7: 13 [1d20=6]
> ...


"A fair story" she says appraising, "it doesn't seem to explain how you ended up here though."

She shrugs, entertained for now, and turns to the others.



Vergil said:


> "Ye have any idea how powerful those runes are  that are keeping you in place? Ye said that the woman had some powerful  friends - why didn't they just kill ye? why go through the trouble of  trapping ye? And who the hell guards a place for 3 centuries? Had to be  some sort of organization."
> 
> Duncan says and then strokes his chin.
> 
> "Either way it looks like there's only one way out of here. Our big  decision is whether or not she's alive or not when we open the doors. I  think what yer doin, regardless of yer story just now is fine, and I'm  tempted te have ye swear an oath - like Ricket suggested."


"They tried," she says with a grin, "however they were not up to the task.  Sadly their magic outlived them.  If not for some sort of intervention I'll likely be trapped here for eternity, or until the walls collapse in on me at least."

"An oath might be acceptable, depending on the terms.  I cannot take an oath that is against my own nature though."


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"No direct physical/magical murder or expediting a mortals soul to the realms beyond and no direct physical/magical tempting someone to break their oath of marriage bond. That should leave you with only your wits to tempt a mortal to betray his oath. And if someone is swayed by words alone, then by gods may they be punished for their weak mind and resolve," Ricket proposes.

"Unless someone has a better oath to propose, by all means correct me if I am wrong."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

"No killing a mortal, so the next time I am summoned for 'punishment' I would be bound to not defend myself?  That doesn't seem very fair now does it?"  She looks at Ricket pointedly, "as to the other I don't use magic as it is to compel the breaking of an oath, it would be pointless.  I suppose I could but an action take while compelled by magic is not the same as an oath violated of free will."


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"The next time you are summoned to punish someone, you'll just have to find a way to not fight for yourself. And I think correcting the word from killing to murder is appropriate," Ricket says. He's still waiting for the rest of the group to chime in on the oath wording.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2014)

"If you compromise on word choices, it will find loopholes," Drell warns. "And this is all still banking on it not just be lying to us and break this "oath" the minute it's free."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2014)

"I agree with Drell, any Oath with her will STILL be very unwise"   She still looks very calm, but her tone is firm and clear "No Good will come out of this... only danger and discord"


"She did not know if the man had been unfaithful. He might no have been guilty at all and yet, she tempted him, dooming his soul forever. She doesn't punish guilty ones, she's the mastermind behind a larger more disturbing crime. She ravels on the damnation of her unknowingly accomplices."



"The woman that brought you here saw the truth maybe too late, but the blind was taken from her eyes and attempted to correct her mistake. *The Mistake of Trusting You*"

"We should not repeat such mistakes"


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 7, 2014)

"Man, I thought you guys were all okay with murder", Troyce interjects as he starts tearing out pages from the books. "I mean, that's all you ever talk about, it seems. 'Let's kill these bandits', 'Let's kill this sapient lizard hermit', 'Let's kill these government officials'. I'm the only one who ever suggests reason-based approaches, and not once have we followed through on any of them!"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "Man, I thought you guys were all okay with murder", Troyce interjects as he starts tearing out pages from the books. "I mean, that's all you ever talk about, it seems. 'Let's kill these bandits', 'Let's kill this sapient lizard hermit', 'Let's kill these government officials'. I'm the only one who ever suggests reason-based approaches, and not once have we followed through on any of them!"



"Hah, aye, we try an be Good but really our intentions often lead to bad outcomes. Just because we are on a mission, we think ourselves above the law. Personally I'm fine with it. I'll do what I want when I want and live with the consequences as long as it doesn't go against my gut."

"Anyways - there's no guarantee that she won't lie, but it's better than getting into a needless fight that'll endanger folk that can't readily be healed. She is sayin that she ain't usin magic to sway them - that's good enough for me. I'd say a kill in self defense as a last resort is fine."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2014)

"And now your reason based approach is to let a demon free because it asks politely?" Drell asks Troyce. "You're going to assume it's not at fault and doesn't deserve this...why, exactly? Because it said so? I'd like to take a moment to appreciate the irony of the fact that you're basing your "reasonable decision" on the grounds that it's not lying and being manipulative, two things that are part of it's very nature! Let me reiterate - nobody goes through this much trouble to seal a single agent of the nine hells unless it's for a very good reason. Happening to teleport through the defenses does not give you the right to make this decision."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

"Fact remains Drell that we either have te kill her for a crime she didn't commit, or let her go for a crime that she did. We have te open the door so it basically boils down to those worst case scenarios. I'd rather not kill the lass if we don't have te."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2014)

"It's not a lass, Duncan. It's not a her. It's an outsider. If we had been teleported into any other prison in the world, would you for a second consider letting the prisoners inside walk free?" He shakes his head. "Dealing with creatures from other realms is dangerous, especially to those who refuse to acknowledge the risk."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

Hayao's steady breathing quickens as he grumbles quietly to himself, eyes simply set on the Agent of Nine Hells. "If you believe her your superior in wit and also combat, why would you default to what she favors, and not what you favor? If you had to choose between her hurting us, and her hurting those unsuspecting outside, who would you choose? Ourselves over those unawares outside? It is not our place to release her from her sentence, but it is my place to destroy threats such as her before they can be unleashed upon the world." 

The elf simply sighs.


----------



## kluang (Mar 7, 2014)

"You crazy. What is her crime?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "It's not a lass, Duncan. It's not a her. It's an outsider. If we had been teleported into any other prison in the world, would you for a second consider letting the prisoners inside walk free?" He shakes his head. "Dealing with creatures from other realms is dangerous, especially to those who refuse to acknowledge the risk."



"IF fighting one of the prisoners would mean the possibility of someone I cared about being hurt - and if the prisoner claims they did not do it - and if the only way out was to open the doors because we were trapped in his cell - then yes!

Don't go making up a scenario that isn't fully fleshed out like the one we have now."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's steady breathing quickens as he grumbles quietly to himself, eyes simply set on the Agent of Nine Hells. "If you believe her your superior in wit and also combat, why would you default to what she favors, and not what you favor? If you had to choose between her hurting us, and her hurting those unsuspecting outside, who would you choose? Ourselves over those unawares outside? It is not our place to release her from her sentence, but it is my place to destroy threats such as her before they can be unleashed upon the world."
> 
> The elf simply sighs.



"Because it's not a case of someone just getting hurt - it's a case of someone getting _killed_ I don't want te spell it out but I'm sure Rose has figured it out by now, if we go into combat, who do you think she'll go after first? The strongest of us or perhaps the one that is close te death?"

"I'm not messin around - if ye go ahead and start a fight and there's even one scratch on Kaylee's head because of it - then I'll be held fully accountable for what I do - just don't expect te like it. And remember - we _can't_ heal her - she needs time. So think. Think long and hard before ye get inte yer duty. Remember yer one of the leaders here and our wellbeing is also one of your duties."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

"Were eyes once closed / Specters would have approached naught / But their gaze now turns."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

"What the fuck does that mean? English friend, do you speak it?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

"It's of no consequence, Duncan."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "And now your reason based approach is to let a demon free because it asks politely?" Drell asks Troyce. "You're going to assume it's not at fault and doesn't deserve this...why, exactly? Because it said so? I'd like to take a moment to appreciate the irony of the fact that you're basing your "reasonable decision" on the grounds that it's not lying and being manipulative, two things that are part of it's very nature! Let me reiterate - nobody goes through this much trouble to seal a single agent of the nine hells unless it's for a very good reason. Happening to teleport through the defenses does not give you the right to make this decision."



"Don't be daft, of course she deserves this prison. But you're not perfect yourself. Remember that time the witch had a hostage sacrifice and you killed it? The guy on the stage, remember him? The whole lot of us are responsible for enough crimes to land a life sentence in the most lenient jurisdictions and an execution anywhere else. And that includes me, of course."

Troyce flattens a stack of a few papers.  "I'm just saying, you're being preachy for all the wrong reasons."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2014)

She turns towards the samurai as she speaks, "Duncan might be right for once Hay.  It could cause problems later on, but if the time comes I'm sure we could deal with her.  Something's got to give."


----------



## kluang (Mar 7, 2014)

"That's an insightful speech from you, Duncan. I say oath, and we set her free or whatever once we're clear of danger."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2014)

"Let's see it this way Duncan: Drell (the smartest among us), Hayao and I have reasons to believe this "Oath Plan" will fail. Do you not trust our judgement?  See what good that did to the woman who summoned her in the first place. I'm not saying we should kill her or get into a fight..."


*"I'm saying to AVOID HER and find another way to leave."*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Fact remains Drell that we either have te kill her for a crime she didn't commit, or let her go for a crime that she did. We have te open the door so it basically boils down to those worst case scenarios. I'd rather not kill the lass if we don't have te."



"We just wait until Kaylee fully recovers then we decide, things could change. Now if you don't mind I'm going to check on them, please don't get yourselves killed."
Ulysesn leaves the room to check on Makenna and Kaylee


----------



## kluang (Mar 7, 2014)

"We cannot just unsummon her?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"Zozaria if we had the power to do, we probably would have done it. I know not the spell, I doubt Drell knows and neither does Tassara know it. I doubt Blackrose will tells us. 

And Ulysesn, do you really wish to let her be around us for the entirety until Kaylee has recovered. You do realize that she'll subject us to her games of wit far worst than our little infighting we usually already have.

As far as I know devils do not break oath. It is one of their definitions. They may try and twist them as much as possible, but outright breaking a wording is one thing Devils as Blackrose is one of them do not do.

Also having her give an oath really limits her actions even towards unknown and unsuspecting targets. If it is only her wit she's allowed to use it is a lot better than having her use both her wits and might. We at least sealed half her power away with just a simple oath.

And for neither Tassara nor Hayao to like it, well that is typical for you two. You two don't ever follow the law, you hold your word as high as the next dump of a fly. I would not trust you with any oath or word you give. The two of you are just as impulsive as a Balor. 

And sometimes we do need to compromise, it isn't always a zero-sum game, winner takes all. We have Kaylee to protect and right now an outright fight is not an option.

Subjecting ourselves to her prolonged wits and games will also be bad. So the best option in my eyes are to seal away at least all her physical might to harm others and only leave her with her wits to do harms. People would stand no chance against her if she would use both her might and wits against them. With only her wits at least strong minded people have a chance against her," Ricket says.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2014)

"I'll prepare a Zone of Truth spell. Hopefully it will enough to make her talk. Please, keep her busy until then" ((Gotta run, lunch-break ))


----------



## kluang (Mar 7, 2014)

"If that the best course, I will follow. We need an oath spoken and written."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2014)

"I'm not using the Zone of Truth for the Oath, though. I'm doing it to gather information about this place." 

"To release an Evil agent of the Nine Hells sealed for hundreds of years with such strong spell as this, is something very foolish I can't allow. The party had decided to follow our combined lead, and Hayao and Me have a very clear stance on this."

"We can't release her"

Tassara will prepare the spell.

"I'm mean no harm as you have not attacked us thus far. We should certainly want to keep it that way. I'll cast a small spell, I hope you don't mind. We can still chat if you wish. Please, stay still. Thank you"

Diplomacy 1d20+14=31


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

"Tassy, if this demon is as powerful as you think it is then you're saying that it's ok to sacrifice one of us to kill this demon, when an oath would render her relatively harmless. I'm sure she'll get into trouble but certainly not anything worth risking one of our own for. I won't lie - I'm more against this because it's Kaylee. Perhaps I'd be more open te your side of things if it wasn't her - but I swore to do everything in my power to protect her. So with all due respect, I'm not following your lead on this one if that's the decision yer taking"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

((I'm probably not going to be able to post until tonight but she'll consent to the zone of truth if you want to ask your questions.))


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"Really now, is this how you lead ? The power must have gotten to your head, little miss tyrant. Life isn't as ideal as you wish it to be and compromises must be made. I am in favor of an oath. " Ricket casts his vote.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"And it's two people we are endangering Duncan. You forgot to count Makena, she stands little chance in a direct fight with miss Black here," Ricket corrects Duncan.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2014)

"We should wait until Kaylee has recovered.  Then decide from there.  That way no matter what happens, we wouldn't have to worry like Duncan is right now." she feels confident in her vote.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2014)

"As Tassara said, we need to simply take a step back, and meditate on the situation. You cite brashness and lack of honor on our parts, Ricket, when we are the ones who seek to slow our pace. You doubt our word when you mark the word of a creature who's nature is deceit as bond."

Hayao looks to Duncan. "If you would truly like to protect Kaylee, I implore we simply slow down first."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

Muk said:


> "And it's two people we are endangering Duncan. You forgot to count Makena, she stands little chance in a direct fight with miss Black here," Ricket corrects Duncan.


(just in case )Perception:1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]
Ulysesn can hear them speak and decides to comment on things while he's with Makenna and Kaylee.
"Glad I'm not the only one that noticed... 
Makenna, how do you feel about our guest over there?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2014)

"I'm still in favour of the oath." he looks to blackrose

"Yer not just going to let us wait are ye?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2014)

Drell throws his hands up in the air. "Fine. If you all insist on this, then by all means go about it. Who am I to get in the way of your unearned self righteousness Ricket? What have you done that so proves your moral worth?"

He walks out of the room. "I'm tired of trying to reason with a group of children. When this backfires, rest assured that I will not be helping clean up the mess this thing creates."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2014)

Tassara finishes her casting for the Zone of Truth. "There, that's wasn't so bad, right?"

She ignores Ricket's words, she seems calm and collected. 


"Alright, Drell, Yuki, Hayao and I are in favor or avoiding anything harsh decision just now, while Ulysesn already left. At least for now, there's no need for any oath so, we should wait for Kaylee to recover and then we will simply ponder our options."


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2014)

"Be my guest  if you have nightmares during your sleep or while you are conscious don't say i didn't warn you." Ricket says. "Besides casting the zone truth are you going to ask her anything?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Muk said:


> "The next time you are summoned to punish someone,  you'll just have to find a way to not fight for yourself. And I think  correcting the word from killing to murder is appropriate," Ricket says.  He's still waiting for the rest of the group to chime in on the oath  wording.


"An oath against murder might be acceptable," the woman offers hesitantly.  "If it would grant my freedom from here.  I could offer the oath in the name of Belial, Lord of the Fourth, I would not dare to tempt his displeasure."

(Anyone that has or can make a DC 20 Knowledge: Religion or Knowledge: The Planes will recognize the name as the Duke of Hell that rules over the 4th layer of the 9 Hells.  Lord of Pain and Suffering.))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> (just in case )Perception:1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]
> Ulysesn can hear them speak and decides to comment on things while he's with Makenna and Kaylee.
> "Glad I'm not the only one that noticed...
> Makenna, how do you feel about our guest over there?"


Makenna is resting, eyes closed in meditation when Ulysesn approaches.  She opens her eyes and shivers slightly in response, "it's a devil, right?  I don't know anything beyond what I might have heard at the temple but every story with them ends badly.  Don't they turn people evil?  I wish we could just get out of here, but then she'd get out too wouldn't she?"  She frowns unsure.




Vergil said:


> "I'm still in favour of the oath." he looks to blackrose
> 
> "Yer not just going to let us wait are ye?"



"Of course I would prefer to be set free," she spares a glance at the direction Drell left, "even _creatures_ like myself value our freedom.  But the sheer entertainment of something new after so long alone is a refreshing change.  I'm in no hurry for this entertainment to end."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna is resting, eyes closed in meditation when Ulysesn approaches.  She opens her eyes and shivers slightly in response, "it's a devil, right?  I don't know anything beyond what I might have heard at the temple but every story with them ends badly.  Don't they turn people evil?  I wish we could just get out of here, but then she'd get out too wouldn't she?"  She frowns unsure.


"Yes, she would. But don't let the fact she's a devil scare you. There are scarier things even in our world after all.  Well that doesn't really cheer you up does it."
Ulysesn scratches the back of his head
"Do you know why what happened in the town happened?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yes, she would. But don't let the fact she's a devil scare you. There are scarier things even in our world after all.  Well that doesn't really cheer you up does it."
> Ulysesn scratches the back of his head
> "Do you know why what happened in the town happened?"


"Why what happened?"  She looks slightly confused, "it seems so long ago, what do you mean?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Why what happened?"  She looks slightly confused, "it seems so long ago, what do you mean?"


Ulysesn hesitates
"Ah, maybe it's better to talk about that when we get back to that town, Etiawhtaes. You've gone through enough change for several peoples lifetimes after all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn hesitates
> "Ah, maybe it's better to talk about that when we get back to that town, Etiawhtaes. You've gone through enough change for several peoples lifetimes after all."


She glances down at herself briefly, "it does seem that way sometimes.  But I just did what I had to do to get by."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She glances down at herself briefly, "it does seem that way sometimes.  But I just did what I had to do to get by."



"Not that many people can do that you know. Can you hear us talk to the devil from here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Not that many people can do that you know. Can you hear us talk to the devil from here?"



"Bits, here and there.  I've always had pretty sharp ears."  She gives a half smile but her voice is shaky, "I try not to listen though.  I don't know much about this sort of thing, I'll go along with whatever you all decide."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Bits, here and there.  I've always had pretty sharp ears."  She gives a half smile but her voice is shaky, "I try not to listen though.  I don't know much about this sort of thing, I'll go along with whatever you all decide."


The question seems rather out of nowhere
"Do you scare yourself Makenna?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The question seems rather out of nowhere
> "Do you scare yourself Makenna?"



"Yes.  No.  I don't know."  She's quiet for a minute, "it's all too much sometimes.  I think of my dream where everything I touch burned and wonder how much of that is real.  Is that really me?  Some of the others look at me sometimes like they expect me to breathe fire."

"And then other times it's quiet and I'm at peace.  Between the time with the monks and now I hear the music clearer then ever and when as long as I don't really think about fighting it just seems like a dance, some stage performance."  She sighs slightly.

"Mostly I don't know.  It seems like I'm always a page behind everyone else.  It's all I can do to keep up, I can't afford to worry about such things."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Yes.  No.  I don't know."  She's quiet for a minute, "it's all too much sometimes.  I think of my dream where everything I touch burned and wonder how much of that is real.  Is that really me?  Some of the others look at me sometimes like they expect me to breathe fire."
> 
> "And then other times it's quiet and I'm at peace.  Between the time with the monks and now I hear the music clearer then ever and when as long as I don't really think about fighting it just seems like a dance, some stage performance."  She sighs slightly.
> 
> "Mostly I don't know.  It seems like I'm always a page behind everyone else.  It's all I can do to keep up, I can't afford to worry about such things."


"You're whoever you want to be. At least your fear is rational. Mine... Will you listen as hard as you can, I'm about to go over there and tell a story. I want to make sure you hear it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Makenna nods quietly with a slightly concerned look.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods quietly with a slightly concerned look.



Ulysesn nods back and walks back to the room with BlackRose in it.
"So I promised a second story. Are you ready for it?"


----------



## kluang (Mar 7, 2014)

Zozaria leans against the wall while looking at Tassara casting the Zone of Truth. He sighs in disapproval and left the room.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn nods back and walks back to the room with BlackRose in it.
> "So I promised a second story. Are you ready for it?"



"Certainly.  While I have an acute interest in discussing my potential demise it wouldn't be my first choice for entertainment."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Certainly.  While I have an acute interest in discussing my potential demise it wouldn't be my first choice for entertainment."



"Okay then lets start."
((The story is the one we've gone through, don't expect any lies, just left out details))
The story seems to be centralized on one person and the interconnected details for why things happened are given for each event along with their relevance. (as much as Ulysesn could figure out and know)

It begins in a small town with a man shooting a miner in the leg to stop a fight then joining a group of people to help find something.
No names are given however during the story.

Then the story skips right onto the events after the cave.
This part seems more detailed than the others.
"It was supposed to only be a short rest in a town, but..."

The events with the gnome and fairies are described, then the eventually freeing of the pixies from begin turned into nothing besides magical product. Ulysesn uses the word I a few times during the story one of which is heard during this part. Ulysesn describes the explosion of chaos that happened after.

"All of the clothes in the town were turned into nothing and everyoen drunk. Chaos erupted from it, people had to be saved from themselves."

Ulysesn goes over the rest of the details of that day, then moves onto the second part. The part that ended up with them being jailed.
How Ulysesn tried to break them out without deaths, given a moment.
 A Barbarian  ends up breaking them out, then violence occurs.
Several men were killed, Ulysesn notes he killed one man.

Then the part where Troyce robbed the safe, though he isn't named.
The part they tried to reason with the mob of people that shortly resulted.
How the same Barbarian foolishly attacked and ended up dying.
He goes over it all including the details with the barkeep who is Makenna's father.

He doesn't mention the monk,water or even their next destination like last time or the dreams.
The story takes quite a while.

"So what would you think of such a person BlackRose?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Blackrose listens attentively as Ulysesn speaks allowing him to give his story without interruption.  When he's finished she speaks, a bit of an appraising tone in her voice, "an interesting story, one that might be worth cataloging though I'm running out of materials that hold an image."

She pauses to consider idly looking at her nails, after a moment she speaks, "What do I think of your 'hero?'  A weighted question, I'm not a bard that weaves stories or a scholar that analyzes the great works.  But your character reminds me a great deal of two of my own."

She rises from her bed, she's surprisingly tall, over six feet, and walks over to one patch of the wall and points at the picture of one character, "this character plays the role of the universes punching bag.  He always tries his best to play the hero, but everything he touches is ruined.  At every turn with every twist things go against him.  If he needs heads it comes up tails.  If he goes right the princess is to the left.  And all the time he puts up his happy face of hope until the universe finally crushes him."

She takes a few steps to the side and points at another character, "this one is much the same.  The universe never cuts him a break.  If he finds a magic sword, it's cursed.  A bag of treasure?  Stolen.  But he bends these events to his will rather than be crushed by them.  The sword that jumps to his hand when he is faced with an opponent?  That's a built in monster detector.  Stolen money?  Why perfect for framing a political rival."

"I wonder how yours will turn out?  Will he keep on smiling until he's crushed?  Or will he accept his situation and make it his own?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I wonder how yours will turn out?  Will he keep on smiling until he's crushed?  Or will he accept his situation and make it his own?"


Ulysesn chuckles a bit
"Hard to tell. He might be able to soon. But for now he has to wait and think along with others."
Ulysesn looks at the pictures
"Do you have any happy stories? You know the traditional kind given by mortals?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn chuckles a bit
> "Hard to tell. He might be able to soon. But for now he has to wait and think along with others."
> Ulysesn looks at the pictures
> "Do you have any happy stories? You know the traditional kind given by mortals?"


"Maybe 'happy' is relative?  Or maybe I'm just going through my blue phase?"  She shrugs with an amused grin and slinks back to her bed.  "There might be a few where the 'heroes' win if that's what you are looking for."

She stops considering the request a little closer, "there is one, one of my first attempts, where love triumphs over the many trials and pitfalls society throws and two lovers come together despite these challenges.  Is that what you had in mind?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Maybe 'happy' is relative?  Or maybe I'm just going through my blue phase?"  She shrugs with an amused grin and slinks back to her bed.  "There might be a few where the 'heroes' win if that's what you are looking for."
> 
> She stops considering the request a little closer, "there is one, one of my first attempts, where love triumphs over the many trials and pitfalls society throws and two lovers come together despite these challenges.  Is that what you had in mind?"



"First attempts, yes. That would be the one I'm thinking of."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

"Three copper plates," she gestures outside, "in the other room.  I'd show you but I suspect some," she pauses to smile sweetly at Duncan, "would object if I tried to leave."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Three copper plates," she gestures outside, "in the other room.  I'd show you but I suspect some," she pauses to smile sweetly at Duncan, "would object if I tried to leave."



"Okay then."
Ulysesn leaves and goes to the copper plates he examines them closely before deciding if he is going  to pick them up even looking underneath as well.
_Might undo the seal, but I have to be sure_ he thinks
Perception: 1d20+17: 27 [1d20=10]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2014)

She looks skeptically, but then leaves the room heading back towards the center room.  "Everyone's so different, and people rarely follow either Tassy or Hay.  I wonder what will happen."  Yuki stands in the room, keeping an eye out for anything suspicious.

Perception-

Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay then."
> Ulysesn leaves and goes to the copper plates he examines them closely before deciding if he is going  to pick them up even looking underneath as well.
> _Might undo the seal, but I have to be sure_ he thinks
> Perception: 1d20+17: 27 [1d20=10]



The plates are engraved, front and back, with pictograms much like what's on the walls and floor though slightly less detail.  They tell a story in three "acts."  They're told largely from the point of view of the woman.

The first introduces the couple.  The woman is a recluse, she lives in a small cottage in the woods only coming to the nearby town on occasion to trade for supplies.  One day she sees the man, some sort of lord or prince or leader, in the distance and is instantly smitten with him.  She begins making more excuses to come to the town in order to catch a glimpse of him.  One day when the man's carriage is going down the street a strap breaks on one of the horses harnesses and it goes out of control threatening to crush the woman.  The man leaps out of the moving carriage to save her at the last moment.

The second their relationship kindle, the woman is brought to the man's manor to recover and almost immediately the man is as smitten with her as she has been with him.  For a period of time the two try to make it work despite the vast difference in the worlds they come from however the man's friends and advisers want nothing to do with the woman and eventually they drive the woman out.

The third plate shows the woman driven from the man's manor and shunned by the town, forced to hide in her cottage in the woods.  The man makes several attempts to bring her back but those around him sabotage each effort.  Finally he is given the choice between his life in the city and the woman.  After much soul searching he abandons the life he knew to be with the woman.  Tragically neither the man's former friends nor the townspeople will accept that.  They swarm the woman's cottage and kill the couple.  It ends tragically but with the couple together.

(*dice clatter*) Parts of the story sound vaguely familiar to Ulysesn but he can't place exactly what.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She looks skeptically, but then leaves the room heading back towards the center room.  "Everyone's so different, and people rarely follow either Tassy or Hay.  I wonder what will happen."  Yuki stands in the room, keeping an eye out for anything suspicious.
> 
> Perception-
> 
> ...



The atrium is quiet, save for the movements of the party members.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 7, 2014)

Troyce hums to himself as he starts folding the torn-out pages into a few small hats


*Spoiler*: _Craft skill check if it's even needed for something this trival_ 



Craft (Hat)
1d20+10
19+10=29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2014)

((*snort*))

Troyce has no problem making a few paper hats out of bits of paper here and there.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

"Well I suppose if ye don't mind waiting then that'd be the way forward."

Duncan sits down and starts to talk to the devil.

"I'm curious - what are your thoughts on Good and Evil. Perhaps a deep topic, but I've always been curious what someone like you thinks. My thoughts are that there is no real distinction. Just about everything can be justified with enough persuasion. I mean yer classed as an evil entity but in your mind you're doing good by punishing those that cheat.

In the same breath someone trying to do good may often lead te something evil - is it just intentions that are judged or the deed itself?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The plates are engraved, front and back, with pictograms much like what's on the walls and floor though slightly less detail.  They tell a story in three "acts."  They're told largely from the point of view of the woman.
> 
> The first introduces the couple.  The woman is a recluse, she lives in a small cottage in the woods only coming to the nearby town on occasion to trade for supplies.  One day she sees the man, some sort of lord or prince or leader, in the distance and is instantly smitten with him.  She begins making more excuses to come to the town in order to catch a glimpse of him.  One day when the man's carriage is going down the street a strap breaks on one of the horses harnesses and it goes out of control threatening to crush the woman.  The man leaps out of the moving carriage to save her at the last moment.
> 
> ...


"Why does this seem familiar to me?"
Ulysesn carefully picks up the plates making sure not to damage the stories on them even making more than one trip if he has to and takes them back to BlackRose gently setting them down.
"This seems familiar, can you tell me their names?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She looks skeptically, but then leaves the room heading back towards the center room.  "Everyone's so different, and people rarely follow either Tassy or Hay.  I wonder what will happen."  Yuki stands in the room, keeping an eye out for anything suspicious.
> 
> Perception-
> 
> ...



"Because they are not leaders. They think so and assume or overpower us individuals to their way of doing things, not because they are able to persuade us. 

A leader is able to convince his followers that his action is the correct one, right now they have neither weighed in their positions and the devils position.

It makes them into tyrants if they just overpower others opinion and not try to persuade others or come to a compromise. Not everything in this world is a zero-sum winner takes all situation," Ricket replies to Yuki.

Afterwards he'll go back to the giant door and reexamines the magic circle and hollow spell. He wants to know how far does it stretch or if it is only applying to the door.

Knowledge Arcane:
1d20+13
3+13 = 16

Spellcraft:
1d20+13
20+13 = 33

He returns to Blackrose and asks: "How far does this seal prevent you from exiting? If a wall would break open, are you able to leave? And why is a wizard able to leave via teleportation and you not?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2014)

> It makes them into tyrants if they just overpower others opinion and not try to persuade others or come to a compromise.



"Ricket, we came to a compromise with most of the group. We are waiting. We are weighing our options and for Kaylee to recover. Then, we will see if this Oath is the only way out, or if there's any other option. You, on the other hand, were trying to overpower the majority's opinion to make a deal with a devil" she corrects him.  She doesn't seem bothered by his words. His remarks simply do not stick to her anymore.

She waits patiently for Blackrose's answers about the walls.  Then she moves closer to her and sits down to also help Duncan to make more time for Kaylee. 

"You mentioned you didn't dream because you do not sleep. Even then, would you be able if you wished? Have you ever tried? I cannot imagine a life that cannot dream... Do you believe dreams are the language of the soul? Would you like to have a soul -your own soul- to be able to dream?"

There's something special in the way Tassara made those questions. As if she was looking deep into the winged woman for a glimpse of... hope? Good? 

Diplomacy 1d20+14=29
Sense Motive 1d20+16=33


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Because they are not leaders. They think so and assume or overpower us individuals to their way of doing things, not because they are able to persuade us.
> 
> A leader is able to convince his followers that his action is the correct one, right now they have neither weighed in their positions and the devils position.
> 
> It makes them into tyrants if they just overpower others opinion and not try to persuade others or come to a compromise. Not everything in this world is a zero-sum winner takes all situation," Ricket replies to Yuki.



"Where I hail from, when a decision is reached by your commander, that is the culmination of all discussion. A member of the Order would not dream of berating a gunso. You lack discipline, Ricket, and it bleeds through in your diction, body language, and actions. You do not trust Tassara, and you do not trust myself. A leader's job is not to convince and beg his followers to assume his way of thinking. It is a follower's job to have faith in their leader, and his choices."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

"I suppose." Duncan says scratching his head, "As long as yer thinkin it through - I wasn't sure if ye'd seen all the factors here. Ye just came in here and were ready te cut her down."

"I'm sorry if I spoke out of turn - heh, well ye know me by now I'm sure."

""I'm not too versed in demons and the like - but honestly, she seems....nice. It'd be a shame te cut her down. That's what my gut is tellin me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2014)

"I was. It was why I was insisting that you all be my eyes, to allow me a more accurate point of view. And for that, I am grateful." He bows low at the waist. "It allowed me a much more levelheaded approach to the situation."

Hayao simply glances off at BlackRose as Duncan says it'd be a shame to cut her down. On that front, he was unconvinced, it would seem.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2014)

"We are not looking to cut her down Duncan. We in fact do not wish to involve ourselves on any fighting" Tassara pats his shoulder. "Yes, Hayao was surprised at first. His whole life has been trained for moments like this. A creature like her meant danger, not only for our bodies, but for our souls. And yet, we came to an agreement. Let's hope it stays like this."

"And Who knows. Perhaps the mage will come back. I really doubt he did this by accident. Perhaps he wanted us to talk to her. Or to know this place."


She chuckles. "And well, believe it or not I'm not too versed on Devils either. My mind would wander to other things during those lessons. We should take this opportunity to expand our knowledge"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Well I suppose if ye don't mind waiting then that'd be the way forward."
> 
> Duncan sits down and starts to talk to the devil.
> 
> ...



"Some of both.  Actions themselves are neither good nor evil there must be a will behind the actions.  A rock that falls and crushes a village is still just a rock."  She lounges as she talks apparently amused by the line of the discussion, "but once one knows what they are doing some actions are simply evil.  People like to pretend they're justified but they're really just fooling themselves.  I'm sure many actions are in a grey area where intent might matter I don't know."

"My experience in this area is rather focused you understand."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Why does this seem familiar to me?"
> Ulysesn carefully picks up the plates making sure not to damage the  stories on them even making more than one trip if he has to and takes  them back to BlackRose gently setting them down.
> "This seems familiar, can you tell me their names?"


She thinks for a moment then shakes her head, "that one is from a long time ago, not one of my newer works.  I'm afraid I no longer remember."



Muk said:


> Afterwards he'll go back to the giant door and reexamines the magic  circle and hollow spell. He wants to know how far does it stretch or if  it is only applying to the door.
> 
> Knowledge Arcane:
> 1d20+13
> ...


The hallowed effect (and the circle) covers the entire temple.  The seal on the door is part of the border (and breaking it would disrupt the effect) but it's not contained merely to the door.



Muk said:


> He returns to Blackrose and asks: "How far does this seal prevent you  from exiting? If a wall would break open, are you able to leave? And why  is a wizard able to leave via teleportation and you not?"


"The magic blocks my teleportation, you'd need to ask a wizard to explain that.  As to a wall, I don't know.  No one's ever tried.  Perhaps?"



soulnova said:


> "You mentioned you didn't dream because you do not sleep. Even then,  would you be able if you wished? Have you ever tried? I cannot imagine a  life that cannot dream... Do you believe dreams are the language of the  soul? Would you like to have a soul -your own soul- to be able to  dream?"
> 
> There's something special in the way Tassara made those questions. As if  she was looking deep into the winged woman for a glimpse of... hope?  Good?
> 
> ...



She looks at the cleric curiously, Tassara gets the impression she's being studied.  "Would I like a soul?"  She giggles a light bubbly giggle, "my dear cleric I _am_ a soul.  All _creatures_ like myself are the distilled essence of humans or others that have died in the past.  Apparently my distilled essence best fits a form that tempts men into damnation and death."  Tassara detects a hint of bitterness from the last, she's not sure exactly the source.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

"So ye were born in hell after being a culmination of these souls? Like I mean...when ye came to exist were ye a baby that was raised - or did ye just take the form ye are in now?" Duncan asks as he listens to her talking to Tassy.

"The reason I ask is I'm wonderin about yer choice in the matter. As soon as ye were born were ye told that this is what ye had to do, or was there some sort of choice involved?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She looks at the cleric curiously, Tassara gets the impression she's being studied.  "Would I like a soul?"  She giggles a light bubbly giggle, "my dear cleric I _am_ a soul.  All _creatures_ like myself are the distilled essence of humans or others that have died in the past.  Apparently my distilled essence best fits a form that tempts men into damnation and death."  Tassara detects a hint of bitterness from the last, she's not sure exactly the source.



"And yet, you wish it wouldn't be so? That it would be different?"

"We do have that choice to act as we see fit: To care, to nurture, to be joyful and love... or to hate, destroy and hurt. These actions define each one of us, but then, that means you are already defined?"

"Do you long for more than simply destruction and damnation?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2014)

"Well the magic circle is not restricted to just the door. The entire temple is her prison. So any holes in it, will most likely allow her to escape. So I think the make a minor hole in the wall idea is out," Ricket says to the party. 

"No, you were just about ready to fight her. Oh and you are wrong on the leader part," Ricket addresses Hayao. "A leader is useless if he/she can't convince the entire group that his decision is for the better. And you are asking for discipline when you have not established trust? Discipline follows trust, and the two of you are a poor example at that."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2014)

Drell consults his knowledge of spells for any way for the party to leave this place without freeing the devil. Is teleportation the only way out?

*Spellcraft*
 16,+33
Total:49

*Knowledge: Arcana*
16,+36
Total:52


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "So ye were born in hell after being a culmination of these souls? Like I mean...when ye came to exist were ye a baby that was raised - or did ye just take the form ye are in now?" Duncan asks as he listens to her talking to Tassy.
> 
> "The reason I ask is I'm wonderin about yer choice in the matter. As soon as ye were born were ye told that this is what ye had to do, or was there some sort of choice involved?"


"When a mortal dies their soul is spirited off to the place where it belongs.  Most of the time it arrives as a powerless and memory-less shadow of its former self."  She shrugs slightly, "in Hell these beings are tortured by those above, whether as some sort of cosmic punishment or simply because of the desires of those above I will leave as a philosophical question."

"Some times a soul that retains a bit of power or is able to gain a bit of power in some form can climb up from this 'shadow' form to become an actual devil.  Hell is actually a quite ordered place there are a number of different castes -- you might call them.  My position, with the Erinyes, is to find men that are willing to forsake their wedding vows and to escort their souls to hell where they belong."

"Perhaps I was a woman jilted by her lover in life, perhaps I simply hated men with a passion and want to see them suffer.  Or perhaps this is just a temporary form that I reside in and my true damnation will become more evident in the future, assuming I have a future that is."



soulnova said:


> "And yet, you wish it wouldn't be so? That it would be different?"
> 
> "We do have that choice to act as we see fit: To care, to nurture, to be  joyful and love... or to hate, destroy and hurt. These actions define  each one of us, but then, that means you are already defined?"
> 
> "Do you long for more than simply destruction and damnation?"



"Mortals are given choices.  'Creatures' like myself are more limited.  The universe itself has determined my path.  I may have flexibility in how I perform my duties but not in if.  For example I know that none amongst you are married so I'm free to deal with you how I wish."  She shrugs seeming ambivalent on the whole line of discussion.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell consults his knowledge of spells for any  way for the party to leave this place without freeing the devil. Is  teleportation the only way out?
> 
> *Spellcraft*
> 16,+33
> ...



Teleportation certainly would work.

Any effect that gives them an exit without disturbing the runes on the door would _sort of_ work.  Exposing an exit would still leave a magical barrier (to the devil) but its one that she might be able to force through eventually.

Presumably other methods would be available that are likely beyond Drell's current power.  A new harrow effect could contain the devil to one room leaving the party free to simply walk out.  The devil could be sealed into a magical receptacle.  The party could be turned intangible or shrunk or otherwise allowed to pass through the crack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She thinks for a moment then shakes her head, "that one is from a long time ago, not one of my newer works.  I'm afraid I no longer remember."
> 
> She looks at the cleric curiously, Tassara gets the impression she's being studied.  "Would I like a soul?"  She giggles a light bubbly giggle, "my dear cleric I _am_ a soul.  All _creatures_ like myself are the distilled essence of humans or others that have died in the past.  Apparently my distilled essence best fits a form that tempts men into damnation and death."  Tassara detects a hint of bitterness from the last, she's not sure exactly the source.



Ulysesn repeats the story as he read it earlier and tries his best to see if he can remember new details.
"I believe that story is about you and that man. I remember my past lives it could be possible that... We knew each other once."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2014)

Drell claps his hands together. "Well then. If we are all quite done speaking to the agent of the forces of evil in the universe, I suggest we all depart." He begins to gather his things together. "I will teleport us all outside one by one and we will leave worth the devil trapped and our own actions blameworthy. Who's first?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

Duncan sighs and furrows his head in concern

"Do you think you could change your ways? We were talking earlier about how it's better to let things go rather than hold on to them as it becomes toxic within you. Hatred is strong and I can't say that I'll be any better - if one of my friends died then I'd have hatred within me. I'm a passionate problem, I don't deny that. I'll likely be consumed, but perhaps ye could find some sort of peace?Try and be one that doesn't break up the relationship but makes them stronger. Find yer happiness through the happiness of others?"

"Ach - probably just sentimental bullcrap that isn't possible. A shift in the way you are is possible - you don't have te be evil if ye don't want te be."

"An I suppose that's the real question eh? Do ye want te remain evil?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell claps his hands together. "Well then. If we are all quite done speaking to the agent of the forces of evil in the universe, I suggest we all depart." He begins to gather his things together. "I will teleport us all outside one by one and we will leave worth the devil trapped and our own actions blameworthy. Who's first?"



"I'll go last - or thereabouts. I don't know, I don't feel right leavin her on her own."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2014)

"It is her nature, Duncan. Her _essence_. She does not have the power or where with all to change what she is, her task, or her nature."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2014)

"I understand" Tassara nods in deep thinking. "It is just pains me creatures like you might not be able to break off such cycle of pain and loneliness. That whatever future they have might be worse than... well, _this_." she looks around the temple. 

Tassara looks at Ulysesn curiously. "You think you are the man in that story?"


"If it is one by one, take Kaylee out first, then Makena, please" Tassara tells Drell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara looks at Ulysesn curiously. "You think you are the man in that story?"



"How else would I recognize a story someone 'made up'? After all the things we've been through it's very possible. I can't think of any reason I should know this story yet I do. It could be possibly one of you instead because of that though..."



> "If it is one by one, take Kaylee out first, then Makena, please" Tassara tells Drell.


"That wouldn't be the best course of action. It's safe in here, not out there. Anything could potentially kill Kaylee at this moment."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 8, 2014)

"Send me first Drell, I can make sure everything's safe before anyone else comes.  If you smell something burning, just don't send anyone else." Yuki says, stepping towards Drell.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 8, 2014)

Troyce packs up his paper hats and stands back up. "Maybe I should go first and scout things out? What's the delay on teleportations?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2014)

Drell nods as the others speak, walking towards the door. "All excellent points, but I think in the end the person I'm going to take first is..." He *shifts* outside. "Me," he finishes, glancing around to see what's going on.

*perception*
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

"Fuck head. I hope there's like 10 ogres outside for him."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 8, 2014)

Kaylee lays on the bed her mind still around and she listens the best she can to what is being said hoping she is hearing correctly.  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
6,+19
Total:25

She tries to figure out exactly what is going on.  If she can't she will get up and move around.  The druid really doesn't like being in the dark on things.

While she moves from one room to the next she will look over the drawings and then head toward the room she hears Duncan and Tassy in.

Knowledge (Special Foggy Memory):
Roll(1d20)+10:
14,+10
Total:24


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn repeats the story as he read it earlier and tries his best to see if he can remember new details.
> "I believe that story is about you and that man. I remember my past lives it could be possible that... We knew each other once."


She flutters her eyelashes at Ulysesn, "oh darling if you want me you don't need to come up with stories about being past lives and destined lovers.  Just shoe the others out of the room -- or not if you prefer."

"The story isn't anything from my time as a mortal, I have no memories there.  It's just something I heard once somewhere.  That was before I started carving my own stories."



Vergil said:


> "An I suppose that's the real question eh? Do ye want te remain evil?"





Hidden Nin said:


> "It is her nature, Duncan. Her _essence_. She does not have the power or where with all to change what she is, her task, or her nature."


She looks at Duncan, "I'm afraid your friend is right.  It's not a matter of choice, it's simply who I am.  My nature requires that I do my duty, there is no 'choice' there.  I'm not sure a mortal like you can understand."

"And while I can empathize with why mortals disagree with what I do, some things are bigger than that, if I don't do my duty then who would?"



Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods as the others speak, walking  towards the door. "All excellent points, but I think in the end the  person I'm going to take first is..." He *shifts* outside. "Me," he finishes, glancing around to see what's going on.
> 
> *perception*
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...


Drell shifts up above the crack and surprisingly finds himself standing on a small hill, apparently the temple was built mostly-underground.  It's night and surprisingly cold for the season.

Looking around the area is slightly hilly, he can't tell for sure but likely there are other buried buildings in some of the hills.  There's nothing immediately around Drell (within 50' or so) but he sees a series of cookfires here and there all around the area with a few dozen Orcish forms.  They're thickest to the North and West but they seem to encircle the area along with a few crudely constructed structures.

Apparently the temple is in the middle of what is now an Orc town.



Kuno said:


> While she moves from one room to the next she will look over the  drawings and then head toward the room she hears Duncan and Tassy in.
> 
> Knowledge (Special Foggy Memory):
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> ...



The drawings on the wall don't have any particular meaning  to Kaylee.

Kaylee doesn't recognize Blackrose specifically but seeing her does stir something, some sort of knowledge that only makes a little sense in context of her other memory.

She somehow knows that 'outsiders' good and bad are instruments of the planes themselves.  "Redemption" for them isn't possible, not in the human sense of the word.  Those (like Blackrose) that have a sort of free will to operate could only truly change if their nature can be directed in a different way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She flutters her eyelashes at Ulysesn, "oh darling if you want me you don't need to come up with stories about being past lives and destined lovers.  Just shoe the others out of the room -- or not if you prefer."
> 
> "The story isn't anything from my time as a mortal, I have no memories there.  It's just something I heard once somewhere.  That was before I started carving my own stories."


Ulysesn blushes slightly for a moment then returns to normal
"Never thought I'd be able to flatter you so. I have to wonder where I've heard it. Honestly don't think I'd be able to decide on leaving until I figure that out."
Ulysesn turns to the present party
"Do any of you recognize the story? I believe it has relevance here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

((I'll take knowledge: History or knowledge: Nobility.  I've already made yours Ulysesn))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

Duncan furrows his brow.

"Hayao - would ye object to her making the oath just now? I mean it can't hurt right?"

He turns to Blackrose - "This would just be a gesture of good faith. I think if ye did it without any benefit te yerself, that might be a step in the right direction. Is that something that you'd object to?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

Blackrose shrugs slightly then looks at Duncan and intones, "I here do give my oath that if you release me from here no mortal shall ever be murdered by my hands nor shall I use force of arms or magic to compel a mortal to adulter their marriage; here I do swear in the name of Belial, Lord of the Fourth, Lord of Pain and Suffering, may I know naught but pain and torment at his hands so long as the sun and moon are in the sky if I break my oath."

"Does that satisfy you?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 8, 2014)

"I'm not sure..." she looks back at Ulysesn, "I'll try to see if I can remember anything."

Knowledge: Nobility
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Blackrose shrugs slightly then looks at Duncan and intones, "I here do give my oath that if you release me from here no mortal shall ever be murdered by my hands nor shall I use force of arms or magic to compel a mortal to adulter their marriage; here I do swear in the name of Belial, Lord of the Fourth, Lord of Pain and Suffering, may I know naught but pain and torment at his hands so long as the sun and moon are in the sky if I break my oath."
> 
> "Does that satisfy you?"



"Sounds good to me. So where would you go after we release you?"


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 8, 2014)

Troyce checks his own memory, since Ulysenn is making such a fuss about it.

Knowlege (History)
1d20+10
15+10=25


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

"Tassy, Hayao - I know this probably goes against yer being, but perhaps ye'd at least think about it? I know the existence of this being detests you on a level that perhaps I can't understand, but honestly - if all she's doing is tempting men to leave their wives, without magic - then there are human women that will do the same. Hell there are human women that will use magic to tempt men and men that will tempt women using magic."

"I just want te know if she was a regular human, what would she be doing that's so wrong?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Tassy, Hayao - I know this probably goes against yer being, but perhaps ye'd at least think about it? I know the existence of this being detests you on a level that perhaps I can't understand, but honestly - if all she's doing is tempting men to leave their wives, without magic - then there are human women that will do the same. Hell there are human women that will use magic to tempt men and men that will tempt women using magic."
> 
> "I just want te know if she was a regular human, what would she be doing that's so wrong?"



Ulysesn thinks for a moment.
"Blackrose, do you mind changing  that oath slightly? Can you change the 'if you' to 'any of the people I've met today' if you could please?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2014)

Knowledge Nobility:
1d20+4
17+4 = 21


----------



## Kuno (Mar 8, 2014)

Wandering the rooms, Kaylee looks at the pictures, periodically running her fingers across them.  When she hears the oath she sighs.  "You can't change a creature like that.  Though you could probably direct her in a different way."  Kaylee doesn't look at them just continues on admiring the pictures.  "Maybe she could be directed to show woman how much their wedding vows mean to their husbands?  Rather than showing that they _can't_ be trusted, show that they _can_ be trusted."

"Do you enjoy your job?"  She asks the woman.  "Or do you do it because you have to?" She remembers Tassy mentioning some zone of truth so figures why not ask.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "I'm not sure..." she looks back at Ulysesn, "I'll try to see if I can remember anything."
> 
> Knowledge: Nobility
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...





Muk said:


> Knowledge Nobility:
> 1d20+4
> 17+4 = 21


Something about it sounds familiar to both of you but you can't quite place it.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sounds good to me. So where would you go after we release you?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn thinks for a moment.
> "Blackrose, do you mind changing  that oath  slightly? Can you change the 'if you' to 'any of the people I've met  today' if you could please?"


"I suppose I would find the nearest large city.  Assuming large cities still exist?"

She chuckles slightly at his second request, "yes of course, as you say, if any of the people I've met today free me it will be so."




Crossbow said:


> Troyce checks his own memory, since Ulysenn is making such a fuss about it.
> 
> Knowlege (History)
> 1d20+10
> 15+10=25


Something about the story clicks with Troyce to one that he heard many times growing up in Eomr.

The version he has heard was about one of the first rules of Eomr, a paladin of the Valiant.  He fell in love with a woman that turned out to be an evil witch from the nearby woods.  The paladin knew this but was convinced that his love would show her the path to goodness.

Ultimately he ventured too far into the darkness and fell, unable to find his way back.  Sadly the people of Eomr had to fight their own ruler in order to escape the threat of evil.

The version on the plates is interesting in the sense that it's focused from the woman's perspective and paints her as a more sympathetic figure than the story that is commonly told.  Troyce has never heard this version before.




Kuno said:


> "Do you enjoy your job?"  She asks the woman.  "Or do you do it because  you have to?" She remembers Tassy mentioning some zone of truth so  figures why not ask.


The woman considers this for a while.  "I suppose it varies, there are men that are so clearly vile creatures that they deserve my attention.  In those cases I enjoy it a great deal."  She has a dark smile on her face obviously reliving some adventure or another, "in other cases it's just work.  Something that has to be done."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2014)

"She does so explicitly to damn their souls to Hell, Duncan. There is no way to change that, I'm afraid."

Knowledge: History
1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I suppose I would find the nearest large city.  Assuming large cities still exist?"
> 
> She chuckles slightly at his second request, "yes of course, as you say, if any of the people I've met today free me it will be so."



"Oh they still do, but the wilds have expanded due to... self destruction I believe. You wouldn't mind if we decide to stick around with you until then do you? It's hard to get such unusual company even if it's just for a while. Of course I wouldn't even mind if you adventured with us after."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh they still do, but the wilds have expanded due to... self destruction I believe. You wouldn't mind if we decide to stick around with you until then do you? It's hard to get such unusual company even if it's just for a while. Of course I wouldn't even mind if you adventured with us after."



"It's a free world, or so they tell me."  She smiles seductively at Ulysesn, "of course it doesn't sound like all your companions share your perspective.  Even if they let me leave I doubt they want me hanging around."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It's a free world, or so they tell me."  She smiles seductively at Ulysesn, "of course it doesn't sound like all your companions share your perspective.  Even if they let me leave I doubt they want me hanging around."


Ulysesn chuckles and frowns a bit.
"True, it's free in it's own way. I guess I have my upbringing as a noble is partially to blame. Maybe Makenna was right about nobles having more freedom than the less fortunate. Hey, speaking of, how are you with healing wounds?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

"I'm afraid I have no talent whatsoever with healing.  Devils in general don't."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid I have no talent whatsoever with healing.  Devils in general don't."



"That's a shame, it's a useful skill for anyone... Say how long has it been since you've eaten something?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "She does so explicitly to damn their souls to Hell, Duncan. There is no way to change that, I'm afraid."
> 
> Knowledge: History
> 1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)



Wouldn't they go to Hell anyway if they cheated?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

"A few hundred years, I told you I stopped counting how long I've been here."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Wouldn't they go to Hell anyway if they cheated?



"More than likely, Duncan."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "A few hundred years, I told you I stopped counting how long I've been here."



Ulysesn takes out some of the elven rations he has. Then gives it to BlackRose. (3)
It's soft trail bread made of oats mixed with other grains, berries, and nuts and sweetened with honey. 
"Here. I suppose anything would taste good after a few hundred years."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 8, 2014)

"You know, it's _probably _just a culture gap, but I distinctly remember that story having more good-and-evil themes. Instead of the townsfolk being the antagonistic force, the tale was presented as a tragic yet cautionary tale of the futility of trying to change an evil soul to good."

Troyce approaches Ulyssen casually. "Care for a hat, Uly? I've got enough for everyone"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "More than likely, Duncan."



"Soooo, by that rationale, she's not doing anything _wrong_ aside from seducing men and women that should know better. If they had better will then there wouldn't be a problem. Blaming her is hardly the solution. If she was human would this be a problem? As she is right now she isn't doing anything a human can't - perhaps shape shifting maybe that will make her appearance even more appealing maybe....but that's the same as make up and tartin yerself up."

"I'm really trying to understand your reasoning for keeping her in here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> "You know, it's _probably _just a culture gap, but I distinctly remember that story having more good-and-evil themes. Instead of the townsfolk being the antagonistic force, the tale was presented as a tragic yet cautionary tale of the futility of trying to change an evil soul to good."
> 
> Troyce approaches Ulyssen casually. "Care for a hat, Uly? I've got enough for everyone"



"Sure."
Ulysesn puts on the silly paper hat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn takes out some of the elven rations he has. Then gives it to BlackRose. (3)
> It's soft trail bread made of oats mixed with other grains, berries, and nuts and sweetened with honey.
> "Here. I suppose anything would taste good after a few hundred years."



She chuckles, "you know I don't really have to eat right?  Or were you trying to take me to dinner?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She chuckles, "you know I don't really have to eat right?  Or were you trying to take me to dinner?"


Ulysesn adjusts the silly paper hat like a dork
"I knew the same feeling for a while, but eating is sometimes a pleasure. There isn't a guarantee you'll be released after all, enjoy every bit of it. But if the only way to get you to eat is dinner I guess I wouldn't mind."
Ulysesn chuckles a bit


----------



## Kuno (Mar 8, 2014)

"My healing is slow but working."  Kaylee gives Ulysesn a small smile then sighs.  "Good and evil are relative terms.  Do you call the fox that eats the rabbit evil?  Yet that same fox who steals from chicken from a farmer is put to death.  Some natures are just that, the way a being is suppose to be."  The druid walks to the door and looks at it.  "Are you the only thing that was locked away in this place?  What was going on the world when you were locked away?  I am trying to figure out how much time has elapsed since we left."

She will cast Comprehend Languages on the writings.  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
11,+19
Total:30

Kaylee will then look carefully at the door.  Trying to understand everything on the door to make sure.  Shrugging and without looking back she shivers listening to something the others can't seem to hear before shaking her head.  "I spent too long locked away in dreams to stay locked away in here.  Besides, everything deserves its freedom."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Soooo, by that rationale, she's not doing anything _wrong_ aside from seducing men and women that should know better. If they had better will then there wouldn't be a problem. Blaming her is hardly the solution. If she was human would this be a problem? As she is right now she isn't doing anything a human can't - perhaps shape shifting maybe that will make her appearance even more appealing maybe....but that's the same as make up and tartin yerself up."
> 
> "I'm really trying to understand your reasoning for keeping her in here."



Hayao takes a deep breath, and glances over at Ulysesn offering his rations to Blackrose, his patience being tried to an extent that had not been seen in him yet. He usually maintained a neutral-on that was befitting a proper samurai; one was not to show overwhelming emotion in public, lest he dishonor his lord with a breach of etiquette. But Hayao appeared truly irritated as he sat down slowly, and massaged his temples in silence, eyes snapped shut.

"I will explain this once, and only once, Duncan."

He opens his eyes, and lets out an even sigh. "I will allow you the benefit of the doubt that you do not believe her to be above the judgement of the Order, simply because of her appearance, though I do have myself doubting you'd treat someone of more sinister appearance the same, given your tendencies."

"I understand my duty, for what it is. I do not slay faeries for they are supernatural; and I will not end the lives of elementals simply because they are who they are. I have watched scores of men from a sworn brotherhood of mine die combating creatures unnatural to this plane. Corrupted angels, spawns from the very bowls of Hell and beyond the grave."

Another deep breath, removing his glasses. "She is not of this plane, Duncan. She was created by her Lord for the sole purpose of damning souls of our world to hell, and with or without magic, she is far more skilled in the act than any mortal temptress. Any soul that damns themselves due to their fate because of another of this plane is indeed, deserving of that fate, as all factors were drawn from this existence. For a creature whose very essence is deceit, and will outlive any human seductress tenfold, to come here, with the sole intent of damning men and women to Hell, to go unpunished...that is blasphemy. Men with lust in their hearts could very well go their entire lives without ever meeting something like it, and die faithful to their wives, simply because of the natural cycle. When you introduce something alien to this world, you endanger those within. What lives they could have lived are stained with the influence of something evil, sinister, and vile."

Hayao then stands up, growing visibly angry for the first time since they'd found him fighting for his life against those orcs on the planes outside the Well of Dreams. Thinking about this topic wasn't good for him. "Where do I draw the line, Duncan? Would you have me release the hordes that line the Nine Hells upon this world, simply because we would all die one day? Let their armies rend apart those of my kingdom, simply because they are soldiers, and will die _anyway_? Have devils with curses lining their tongues defile our temples because they are manmade structures of stone and wood, and would decay one day? Is that what you suggest? Is that it Duncan? _*Is it?*_"

Hayao lets out a slow, even breath, and puts his glasses back on, and closing his eyes. He simply stands there, steady, and runs a hand through his hair, his voice quiet when he spoke next. "I apologize for that outburst. It was uncharacteristic of me. Please excuse me, everyone." He exits the room to go meditate in silence somewhere else.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 8, 2014)

Duncan watches as a clearly irritated Hayao leaves but before he does Duncan speaks up,

"There is a natural order to things, absolutely. Would you deny the existence of these beings as something that is out with the natural order? Do ye think that they are somehow rejected from the natural order of things? Of course not. We believe ourselves te be the superior beings - the ones that are at the top, but when faced with a being that has an advantage over us, we are naturally scared. Fearful of the fact that we are prey. Our reaction to destroy it is out of fear.

Do we just stand there and take it? Of course not. We have our own moral compasses to guide us, unfortunately evil will occur on this plane, whether you kill a demon or not - it will simply be reincarnated. It is a tentacled beast and we are simply chopping off limbs that will regenerate faster than we can do anything about. 

Ye say that she is more adept at tempting folk than humans - maybe so, but it doesn't change the fact that it's temptation at the end of the day. We have the decision at the time te submit te it or not. She is not doing anything different than another woman. I've seen women seduce men for money; marry older men just for their inheritance, treat the children like shit, treat the parents like shit. Why not slay them too? Because it is part of a natural order? Whether ye want te admit it or not Hayao, we can't eliminate Hell from our lives. It is part of us, just as Heaven is. It's up te us what decision we make at the end of the day and we have te be held responsible for them. Trying to eliminate evil is folly because ye would have te slay everyone, because we all have a darkside te us.

I see yer point though - when faced with a predator, I'd kill it. If my life depended on it, aye - I would. I wouldn't want harm te come te anyone else - but my point is that she is not killing. She isn't using magic. And whilst she isn't innocent, she's not doing anything that a fucked up woman doesn't do. Killing her now is like killing a caged beast that has had its fangs removed. I'd agree with ye if the situation was different - evil should be dealt with appropriately;  but for this particular one - I couldn't let ye kill this demon."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2014)

During the argument Ulysesn takes one of the trail mixes and starts eating it like popcorn while watching. It's not very often he isn't involved in arguments like that after all.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 8, 2014)

“It seems like Hayao only has two emotions, none at all, and very angry.” she mumbles to herself, “Both of you are right in your own way, and I'm sure if there was some way to compromise, we would.” she rubs her face with both of her hands, “Obviously we can't wait any longer, and if we were just to attack, it could get one of us killed.  But an oath of peace isn't something to agree on either, I know how it feels to be cornered into one decision for what is supposed to be your life.  And I can't do that to somebody, especially if it's someone like Rose.  I'm pretty sure I would have ended up much different had I not been allowed into the monastery, sure...” She pauses for a moment, looking at Hayao.

“Because of those vows I took to be as strong as I am today, it broke me.  I took a vow of chains and silence at the same time back then to make up for lost time.  For someone who is doing their duty, because that was what she was told to do...I think she should be allowed to do what she wants for once.  If only temporarily.” she nods to BlackRose, “I see a kindred spirit in her eyes, and if she just ends up slaughtering people for no reason, then of course we will have to cut her down.  But if she only wants to get out and have freedom, who are we to stop her?”


----------



## kluang (Mar 8, 2014)

"Everyone have a right to be free, even a demon or a devil. Freedom is the right of all sentient being, no matter the alignment. If she wants to be free, who are we to deny her?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn adjusts the silly paper hat like a dork
> "I knew the same feeling for a while, but eating is sometimes a pleasure. There isn't a guarantee you'll be released after all, enjoy every bit of it. But if the only way to get you to eat is dinner I guess I wouldn't mind."
> Ulysesn chuckles a bit


After a moment she nods and tries the food, "I suppose this is something too could be part of today's experiences.



Kuno said:


> "Are you the only thing that was locked away in  this place?  What was going on the world when you were locked away?  I  am trying to figure out how much time has elapsed since we left."


"I was the only one that received this special treatment.  I have no idea if they had tried similar things in the past but I doubt it."

"As to the mortal world?  The big news that I had heard was some sort of surrender or end of war between Dnalgne and Ttocsland.  Bad for business that, war means lots of soldiers away from their wives, more than willing for a friendly ear, or whatever other part they're interested in."

Kaylee and anyone else would recognize that event as happening around 250 years ago.



Kuno said:


> She will cast Comprehend Languages on the writings.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kaylee will then look carefully at the door.  Trying to understand  everything on the door to make sure.



Kaylee can recognize that the writings on the door are magical in nature not a different language.  They're part of the effect that keeps this area blessed and keeps the devil trapped here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> After a moment she nods and tries the food, "I suppose this is something too could be part of today's experiences.


"Plenty of that going around nowadays."


> "I was the only one that received this special treatment.  I have no idea if they had tried similar things in the past but I doubt it."
> 
> "As to the mortal world?  The big news that I had heard was some sort of surrender or end of war between Dnalgne and Ttocsland.  Bad for business that, war means lots of soldiers away from their wives, more than willing for a friendly ear, or whatever other part they're interested in."
> 
> Kaylee and anyone else would recognize that event as happening around 250 years ago.


A sweat drop goes down the side of Ulysesn's head
"250 years or so? That's quite some time. Well hopefully 250 years ago."
Ulysesn looks at Troyce and frowns


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2014)

"Tell me, de ye have any friends? I mean maybe not - if ye did then they'd probably have busted ye out by now. I dunno, I guess I'm extendin an olive branch. If ye ever need te chat then - ach well look me up. We could share some drink. I'd share some wit ye just now but I've been empty since we got out of that dream realm."

"I'm sure the rest of the group would object to this request of mine, but I'm like fuck it - ye seem alright te me. AND I'm sure this'll bite me in the ass later on, but I just like hearin about other people's lives an shit."

Duncan says, "Maybe it'll be in yer nature te try an break Kaylee and I up, but if ye manage it and my soul is consigned te Hell, then that's my own dumbass fault isn't it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

"Excuse me for a moment."
Ulysesn gets up and looks for Kaylee
"You should be resting you know."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Tell me, de ye have any friends? I mean maybe not - if ye did then they'd probably have busted ye out by now. I dunno, I guess I'm extendin an olive branch. If ye ever need te chat then - ach well look me up. We could share some drink. I'd share some wit ye just now but I've been empty since we got out of that dream realm."


"I have various acquaintances, I'm sure some have noticed I'm gone.  None are close enough that I would expect them to do anything about it though."  She smiles politely, "if I'm ever out of here perhaps I'll take you up on your offer."



Vergil said:


> Duncan says, "Maybe it'll be in yer nature te try an break Kaylee and I up, but if ye manage it and my soul is consigned te Hell, then that's my own dumbass fault isn't it?"



"You are quite the enlightened human.  I have nothing against couples that are true to one another, and despite my reputation that is the majority of couples I approach.  My vengeance is only reserved for those that are untrue."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2014)

"You're right Uly.  My body hurts, I feel like I have been run over by large team of oxen pulling a cart."  She continues to look at the door.  "Yet I can't breath in this place.  I have been locked away for..."  Kaylee shrugs after thinking for a moment.  "We don't know how long.  I need fresh air.  I need to see the sky, smell the forest, feel the grass under my feet."  Determined to get away from this place, Kaylee attempts to open the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2014)

Gonna go ahead and ask for initiatives from everyone that's going to get involved here with their actions (you too Kuno).


----------



## Kuno (Mar 9, 2014)

Standing at the door she gets ready to open it with Brox and Talon guarding her back.

Init Kaylee:
Roll(1d20)+4:
16,+4
Total:20

Init Brox:
Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

Init Talon:
Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2014)

Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
10,+4
Total:14
((Yuki's ninja trick will allow her to need a perception within 10 feet of a trap.))
Roll(1d20)+14:
3,+14
Total:17
((if there is then she would knock Kaylee away.))

"You go girl." Yuki grins, charging to behind Kaylee, she lets off a laugh when she goes to stealth.

If the door opens, she will stealth;
Roll(1d20)+12:
19,+12
Total:31

if there is an immediate threat to Kaylee, or anyone else, she will punch them.

Roll(1d20)+11:
5,+11
Total:16

Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2014)

Init: 
Roll(1d20)+12:
12,+12
Total:24

"Eh?" Duncan looks around as Kaylee opens the door. "Bloomin Hell girl, at least let us prepare some!" Duncan says with a grin, enjoying that side of Kaylee.

If anyone attacks Kaylee (non lethal or otherwise) Duncan will go for the kill.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Mage Armor

2-5:

ATK: 

Roll(1d20)+16:
7,+16
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+16:
8,+16
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+16:
7,+16
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34
 (Crit confirm:

Roll(1d20)+16:
15,+16
Total:31


DMG: 

Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27

Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24

Roll(1d6)+23:
6,+23
Total:29

Roll(1d6)+23:
2,+23
Total:25 crit confirmed = 50




If there is no action towards Kaylee then nonlethal damage but will defend Blackrose if any action is taken on her.

"I can't let ye kill her - it's not right. But I can't fight ye either." 

He turns to BlackRose "I know this is fighting for yer life but please, only attack if I fall."

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Duncan will cast invisibility on BlackRose.

2. Uses Dimensional Swap between Kaylee and BlackRose after she's opened the door.

((I'll assume that if no-one tries to stop Kaylee from opening the door that one round will be enough for her to open the door and any antievil spell to dissipate. Duncan will switch the positions of Kaylee and Rose so Rose is at the door and she can escape.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 9, 2014)

^ I'm more concerned with "if the threat is coming from other party members"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "You're right Uly.  My body hurts, I feel like I have been run over by large team of oxen pulling a cart."  She continues to look at the door.  "Yet I can't breath in this place.  I have been locked away for..."  Kaylee shrugs after thinking for a moment.  "We don't know how long.  I need fresh air.  I need to see the sky, smell the forest, feel the grass under my feet."  Determined to get away from this place, Kaylee attempts to open the door.


HP: 99/99
Initiative: +10 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +9 = +5[Class] +4[Con]
Ref: +15 = +5[Class] +10[Dex]
Will: +9 = +2[Class] +7[Wis] +1 to fear saves

AC: 22 (20 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 7
Armor training : -1 armor check +1 dex to armor
"Don't!"

Round 1:
Ulysesn attempts to shove Kaylee away from the door from the side.
1d20+2: 5 [1d20=3] (Oh joy)
"You need to rest, don't open the door!"
no attacks


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 9, 2014)

Initiative
2+4=6

Troyce will hurry to the scene and try to trip Kaylee with his whip

Tripping: 1d20+14
20+14=34


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2014)

"She does what she does. Don't dare harm a hair on her head!" Duncan is in full rage mode.

"If she wants that door opened then that door gets opened. You're the ones stopping what needs to be done."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2014)

Hayao's meditation is interrupted by a bunch of yelling, and during Round 2, he goes to inspect what's going on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 9, 2014)

"Watch yourself, you wouldn't want to get your pretty little face busted." her eyes narrow towards the Ranger, "You already threatened Hayao, and to even touch somebody in the condition that Kaylee is...It could hurt her.  She's a druid Ulysesn, for her to be truly better, she needs to be outside." she looks to the rest of the group.

"Anybody even touches a hair on her head, and that will just end up making Duncan and I angry.  You won't like us when we're angry."


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2014)

Initiative:
1d20+1
14+1 = 15

Seeing Ulysesn rush to interfere with Kaylee, Ricket will issue the spell and command "Halt!" if Ulysesn is still moving at Ricket initiative.(Will Save DC:18 immediate action xD)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

Muk said:


> Initiative:
> 1d20+1
> 14+1 = 15
> 
> Seeing Ulysesn rush to interfere with Kaylee, Ricket will issue the spell and command "Halt!" (Will Save DC:18 immediate action xD)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 9, 2014)

"Dammit Ricket, she shouldn't be the one opening doors to who knows where in her condition!"


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2014)

"It warrants not your blinding charge towards her," Ricket replies.


----------



## kluang (Mar 10, 2014)

Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
4,+6
Total:10

Zozaria moves quickly across the room towards Kaylee and stand between her and the door

Acrobatic

Roll(1d20)+11:
14,+11
Total:25



> "If she wants that door opened then that door gets opened. You're the ones stopping what needs to be done."



" Her druidic instinct is getting out of control. Restrain your woman, Duncan. Too be honest I can't blame her. I too miss the open blue sky." 

Zozaria turns around and see if the door is open.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

Initiative 1d20+4=20


*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* +4, *HP* 115/115, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 26, *Fort* +9, *Ref* +1, *Will* +15, *CMB* +8 
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 32, Cha 26
*Condition* None
====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP43; AC18
Init+8
F+4,R+7,W+3
Attack +8 Bite (weapon focus) [1d6+2]; 2 claws (1d4+2); Rake (1d4)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Weapon Finesse, Improved initiative
Tricks: Down, Defend


*Round 1 *

"Kaylee, honey, please stop, you are not fully recovered yet"
Casts *Hold Person on Kaylee.*  Will DC23

Duncan should know the spell is harmless with a simple spellcraft check.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, I'll elaborate in ooc in a minute but here's how it goes for now:

Initiative 24: Duncan readies an action to swap Kaylee with Blackrose. 

Initiative 20: Ulysesn, Kaylee, and Tassara.  By the rules when tied characters act in order of initiative modifier so Ulysesn First (+10):

Ulysesn charges forward trying to knock Kaylee away from the door however she steps aside and he instead collides with the wall.

Tassara and Kaylee tie at +4 so I roll d20s to resolve who goes first.  Tassara rolled a 20, Kaylee a 5 so she goes first.

Tassara edges into the room just in time, chanting a quick spell Kaylee freezes paralyzed in place.

(I'll leave it up to Duncan if he wants to then use his swap to bring Kaylee away from the door)

I'm not going to resolve the rest of the actions as they would likely change.

If you guys want to continue I'll let the people who haven't acted change their actions if the want first then finish the round.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

"Do not hurt her, please. Let us all calm down. Duncan, if you will, please take Kaylee back to the library, she needs to rest still, we cannot endanger her now by opening the door right now" she will follow him or help carry her back.

"Kaylee honey, we will get out. If you open the door now, whatever is outside might attack you." she places her on a comfortable position.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

"Kaylee, what do ye think? Ye think ye'd feel better outside or in here?"


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2014)

Troyce will use the tripping action on whoever in front of the door is doing the most frightening/impulsive thing


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Kaylee, what do ye think? Ye think ye'd feel better outside or in here?"



"She won't be able to talk until the spell ends... in a minute. Let's move her to a secure location"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

"I'll wait." Duncan says not budging.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

“C'mon Tassy,” she balls her fist, “I don't want to be stuck in here either.  It's closed in, it's suffocating. I don't think I can stand it much longer.  The dreams were different, they were Dreams, but this...” she shakes her head, and kicks the door open.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

Duncan looks at Tassy and nods, helping to move Kaylee (and totally not copping a feel ) "Sorry love, We'll get ye outside, just have te make sure yer in the middle of us when we do."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2014)

Ulysesn peels himself off the wall
"I see how it is..."


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2014)

Ricket will cast dispel magic on Kaylee to free her from the paralyze.

Caster Level Check:
1d20+6
11+6 = 17

If Yuki is still kicking in the door, Ricket will cast Obscurring Mist on the door cutting off any line of sight between casters and Yuki.

Initiative:
1d20+1
19+1 = 20


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Yuki gives the door a solid kick and it bursts open revealing a short upward staircase and a second door.  A moment after the door opens Blackrose's eyes widen in surprise for a moment then she vanishes (Greater teleport spell - like ability).


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

Tassara positions herself between the door and Kaylee to protect her. 

"She's gone" Tassara glances black with a pained expression to where Blackrose was and gives Hayao a long meaningful look.


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2014)

Ricket will exit the temple and have a look upstairs. He returns and dispels the Hold Person on Kaylee with his dispel magic. (Using the above roll)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

Tassara ends the effect of the Hold Person willingly. She follows outside with a calm expression. 

"Wait here, no need of placing yourself in danger" she calls Kathy to her side.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2014)

"I thought you of all people would understand the need to be outside Tassara."  Kaylee huffs and looking toward her companions.  "I won't get better being locked up in this musty old place."  She begins to move toward the door.  "Don't want them to face things on their own right?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+17:
20,+17
Total:37


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2014)

Ulysesn moves up the stairs and looks around.
Perception: 1d20+17: 23 [1d20=6]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

((Forgot to add Perception roll.))

Perception 1d20+16=33


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

Duncan uses stealth and quietly moves with the group, behind Tassy and in front of Kaylee.

"If ye want me te scout ahead just give the word" Duncan says, having already forgotton about what just transpired.

stealth
Roll(1d20)+22:
2,+22
Total:24


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

The whip catches Yuki's leg as she puts the first one down, "Hey, hey!" she shouts, falling on her face.  She gets up, rubbing her face, "It's already open!  And they are already going up, what's the point?"


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2014)

Troyce does his best to rush through the door and catch up with the others.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Those going outside see what was described to Drell earlier with the significant difference that there seems to be a lot of rapid movement from the distant figures.  It occurs to those outside that the light escaping from within the temple probably shows up fairly well to the surrounding city.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

She gets ready to playfully chase the rogue up the stairs, but decides to go get Hayao, "C'mon, We're heading out Hay."  She will grab his arm and drag him towards the door to the outside.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

"It seems we will have company soon. They will definitely come here to check this"

"I doubt they will be friendly whether they realize the devil has escaped or not. We should move" 

Is there any sign of a road leading away from that settlement?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

No roads as such but the "city" seems densest to the north and west so sout/east would likely be the quickest way out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2014)

Drell watches the rest of the party emerge from the hill, moving to meet them. "You left through the door," he says, pinching the bridge of his nose. "I assume then that the Devil is long gone. Excellent. I leave you all alone for two minutes and you manage to release a being that has been successfully imprisoned for a century. Really, excellent work."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

"Does anyone recognize this place?" 

Tassara sighs in relief when seeing Drell is safe and also gives him a meaningful look when he mentions the devil.

"Given Kaylee's condition, we must avoid confrontation. Let's go. No time to waste. They will be here any minute now" she goes to the southeast towards the less populated area, avoiding any orcs on the way.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

((Any convo we can flashback to.  XP))

After the pair arise from the temple, Yuki walks upto Kaylee, kneeling infront of her, "Here, get on my back, it will make the trip easier for you."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2014)

"See, this is want I wanted to avoid", he says in regards to Drell's whining. "Now he'll never shut up about this!"

Troyce follows Tassara


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

(( Can anyone roll Knowledge Local or Geography? ))


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2014)

Ricket will ready an invisible sphere spell so the party can become invisible if Orcs do find them.

"Hey, stick together, my invisible sphere doesn't reach out beyond 10ft. So if they do spot us, we can at least get away," Ricket explains to them how his spell works.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

"Yuki, stay in the middle of the group with Kaylee for that spell. Everyone, stick together and quiet" she whispers back to try to avoid detection, although not much sneaking as they are moving at normal speed.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Can anyone roll Knowledge Local or Geography? ))



Knowledge (Local)
1d20+14
6+14=20


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2014)

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+32:
6,+32
Total:38

*Knowledge: Geography*
Roll(1d20)+32:
16,+32
Total:48

"Oh, no, I'm sure it won't take you all long to do something much stupider," Drell says. "It's become somewhat of a habit, I've found."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

"Well you've been here for more than 2 minutes, I'm surprised ye haven't managed te piss everything off in a 5 mile radius." Duncan says to Drell, "Of course this could have been avoided if ye just teleported us out like ye said ye were gonna. What happened to that idea by the way?"


----------



## kluang (Mar 10, 2014)

"Yeah, well Drell we need to be free and the druidess needs to feel nature after being disconnected from it for a time."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

"Leave that for later, please" Tassara reminds them as they are  trying to escape the Orc settlement. 

Diplomacy Check (1d20+14=27)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Geography*
> Roll(1d20)+32:
> 16,+32
> Total:48


The hills in the region suggest that they're near the mountains, they'd probably be in view if the sun were out.  The temperature would suggest they're far to the North but Drell notices a fly in the area is a Simuliidae Ectemnia, they're not beyond 100 miles north of the river Rebet.  This combined with the faint scent of pine in the air (the southermost parts of the Wilds are strictly deciduous) suggests that the group is roughly at the dark spot on the map about half-way between the river and the letters "LD" on the map.

Assuming they make reasonable time they could be at the Naisrep/Eomr border in two days time.



Muk said:


> Ricket will ready an invisible sphere spell so the party can become invisible if Orcs do find them.
> 
> "Hey, stick together, my invisible sphere doesn't reach out beyond 10ft.  So if they do spot us, we can at least get away," Ricket explains to  them how his spell works.


Makenna comes up cautiously to join the others while Ricket prepares his spell.  Her glow illuminates the local area.

While it makes it easier for (most of) the party to see it also will make them a very obvious target, even with the invisibility spell.  She seems oblivious to the fact though.

(('Cause we haven't had a moral dilemma in like 30 seconds  ))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

"Everyone, stay in arms reach of each other. This way...". Tassara casts obscuring mist, hoping it will be enough to cover their retreat.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2014)

Troyce attempts to hand Makenna a paper hat. "Here, wear this."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2014)

For a moment the druid stands staring at the sky and breathing deeply.  "Thank you Yuki."  Kaylee gets ready to get on her back and notices Makenna's glow.  "You have such a glow about you Makenna!"  Kaylee giggles then thinks for a moment.  "I wonder if this would help..."  She will cast Darkness on Makenna or something of hers.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

"Orcs eh? What's the plan of action? Is there a short way out of here?"

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
3,+8
Total:11


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2014)

Hayao declines Yuki's helping him out as he arrives in the main hall in time to see her kick the door open. At that point he simply stands still, letting the act sink in, and from that point on simply goes about his business in silence, his face a stone mask.

The elf emerges from the temple astride Shōgo, and glances towards Yuki carrying Kaylee, then simply casts his gaze forward.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Everyone, stay in arms reach of each other. This way...". Tassara casts obscuring mist, hoping it will be enough to cover their retreat.


The obscuring mist obscures the source of the light a bit, but the glowing mist if anything is more obvious than before.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce attempts to hand Makenna a paper hat. "Here, wear this."


Much like her clothes the hat seems to have no impact on her glow.



Kuno said:


> For a moment the druid stands staring at the sky  and breathing deeply.  "Thank you Yuki."  Kaylee gets ready to get on  her back and notices Makenna's glow.  "You have such a glow about you  Makenna!"  Kaylee giggles then thinks for a moment.  "I wonder if this  would help..."  She will cast Darkness on Makenna or something of  hers.


The darkness spell dims the light, it's less obvious but still present.  If they pick a path near the fires and other sources of light it might not be noticed.  Of course the fires are almost certain to have orcs around them.

Makenna starts to understand the problem, "you'll get drawn into a fight if I come with you won't you?  Kaylee can't afford to get into a fight right now, you should get her free.  I'll make a run for it once you're clear."  She forces a smile but can't help but sound slightly wistful."


----------



## kluang (Mar 10, 2014)

"Orcs? Kill first. No questionasked. "

Zozaria tries to remember any local rumors or knowledge on how orcs moves, their search parties or their scouts formation and movement.

Knowledge Local

1d20+13

17+13=30


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

"I can run ahead, get Kaylee to safety, if you guys want.  You know how fast I can be." she whispers, looking back at the passenger, then to the rest of the group, "What do you think?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The obscuring mist obscures the source of the light a bit, but the glowing mist if anything is more obvious than before.
> 
> 
> Much like her clothes the hat seems to have no impact on her glow.
> ...



"Pfft - I'm no leaving you behind - not after Raven." Duncan says sighing at the prospect of another argument. 

"I can cast invisibility on ye, or I can summon a mount.....or Yuki could throw ye, or maybe Drell can minitarize ye a couple times and fly over."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Orcs? Kill first. No questionasked. "
> 
> Zozaria tries to remember any local rumors or knowledge on how orcs moves, their search parties or their scouts formation and movement.
> 
> ...



Orcs don't typically act like seasoned soldiers and typically have a might-makes-right style of leadership.  Likely whichever orcs are the relative strongest will organize groups to go investigate what is going on.

Depending on how structured this city is that might be anywhere in the 2-30 minutes.

Orcs are nocturnal so the fact that it's night plays in their favor, this is probably one of their more active periods.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2014)

"Great idea Yuki, but I think we can expand on this a bit."  She looks at Makenna then back at Yuki.  "Why don't you get Makenna out of here first then come back and get me.  We will start moving that way and maybe you can eventually help everyone."  Kaylee sticks her tongue out at the monk and laughs.  "Though I think the best thing would be to get Makenna out of here first.  I can probably change form and fly behind you..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "I can cast invisibility on ye, or I can summon a mount.....or Yuki could throw ye, or maybe Drell can minitarize ye a couple times and fly over."



((Just FYI invisibility will not hide light sources, so while it will conceal their numbers there's still going to be a traveling circle of light that even Orcs will probably realize means something's up))

((Gotta run for a little bit, be back in 30))


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2014)

"Change into a bird and cling to Yuki's shoulder, Kaylee. I'll put an invisibility spell on you. Yuki should be able to make a lot of distance happen with makenna and you on her shoulder," Ricket says.

"Meanwhile, should any Orcs come our way, we should be able to handle them, more or less."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2014)

"Even better idea Ricket."  Kaylee agrees and looks at Brox and Talon.  "You two help these guys out the best you can okay?"  She looks specifically at Talon.  "You come let us know if they get into trouble."  The hawk nods and takes to the air.  Kaylee then turns in an owl and lands on Yuki's shoulder.  She wasn't going to give Makenna a chance to say no.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2014)

"Does anyone have, I don't know, a large cloak or a blanket or something?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

Yuki nods, "Sounds good to me, this could work guys.  And yeah I have a cloak Troyce, I'm wearing it at the moment though.  I also have a blanket in my backpack." she flicks the opposite side of her cloak than Kaylee was on.  She kneels in front of Makenna and stretches her arms behind her, folding the fabric back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

((Just to make sure I'm understanding this right, the plan is for Yuki to carry the heavily wounded party member and the one most likely to attract attention and try to run through the Orc "city" until far enough away?))

((Just confirming))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

((I'm pretty sure that is what it is.  Ricket was going to cast an invisibility...and so yeah, taking _both_ of them with her.  She was going to head towards the clearest area, to avoid as many as she can.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Just to make sure I'm understanding this right, the plan is for Yuki to carry the heavily wounded party member and the one most likely to attract attention and try to run through the Orc "city" until far enough away?))
> 
> ((Just confirming))



Ulysesn  makes sure his crossbow is loaded/ out and follows behind Yuki there seems to a be certain look on it's face at the moment. It's hard to describe, he doesn't quite seem all there. 
(Low light vision unless you forget)
Perception: 1d20+17: 18 [1d20=1]
Stealth: 1d20+14: 25 [1d20=11]
Survival tracking: 1d20+14: 15 [1d20=1] + 2= 17
((two ones...))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, clarifying one more time to make sure I've got everything.

Yuki, Makenna, and Kaylee are traveling together, invisible (do Ricket and Duncan have enough invisibilities for all three?)  What's Yuki's base move?  40'?.  Ulysesn's following behind using stealth (movement 15').

That leaves Ricket, Duncan, Drell, Tassara, Troyce, Hayao, and Zozaria traveling under Ricket's invisibility sphere (Ricket's move is 20', or 10' stealth-speed?)?  Everyone headed for the most expedient route out of the city?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2014)

Hayao dismounts his horse, and moves to join Ulysesn in tailing the others.

Survival 29 Stealth 26
1d20+11, 1d20+16 → ([18, 11], [10, 16])


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

Yuki will dart foreward once Makenna is on her back, and spells used manuvering around and jumping over anything that gets in her way.

Acrobatics checks-
Roll(1d20)+12:
19,+12
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+12:
13,+12
Total:25

(Used one Ki Point)
Roll(1d20)+32:
18,+32
Total:50


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2014)

Before they leave, Kaylee will cast (natural spell) Status then touch Tassara and Duncan so she can can keep an eye on the party.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2014)

((Drell has some invisibilities if the rest of the party doesn't have enough))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2014)

((Hayao would appreciate one to boost his stealthing; he has run and high acrobatics so might be able to keep up with Yuki.))


----------



## kluang (Mar 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Orcs don't typically act like seasoned soldiers and typically have a might-makes-right style of leadership.  Likely whichever orcs are the relative strongest will organize groups to go investigate what is going on.
> 
> Depending on how structured this city is that might be anywhere in the 2-30 minutes.
> 
> Orcs are nocturnal so the fact that it's night plays in their favor, this is probably one of their more active periods.



Zozaria inform the group about the orcs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Drell has some invisibilities if the rest of the party doesn't have enough))


Ulysesn looks at Drell for a moment
"I need to follow after Makenna. Can you make me invisible?" in a whisper (+20 to stealth due to invis)
Stealth: 45


----------



## Kuno (Mar 10, 2014)

One other thing Kaylee does is cast Blessing of the Mole on Hayao Ulysessn.  

((Blessing of the Mole - The targets gain darkvision 30 feet and a +2 competence bonus on Stealth checks.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2014)

((Hayao already has Darkvision >.>))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2014)

Drell sighs but casts invisibility on hayao and Ulyssesn. "You will probably die," he tells the ranger, "but I'm okay with that."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 10, 2014)

"Real nice pep-talk there, Drell. You should probably leave the oral encouragement job to me"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

"You mind if I cast Slumber on Makenna? I want te see if her light goes away if she's asleep." Duncan suggests.

"Hayao, are ye sure ye want te go - I've seen Yuki run and you'll get left behind eventually - then you'll be left alone. Running. Then there's the fact that invisibility won't last forever. Plus if yer running the sound will make ye easier to locate."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "You mind if I cast Slumber on Makenna? I want te see if her light goes away if she's asleep." Duncan suggests.



Makenna looks distinctly uncomfortable at the suggestion, "not to sound ungrateful but if Yuki runs into trouble wouldn't it be better for me to be awake to help out?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

"True - but if it works then you'll attract less attention so less likely to run into trouble. Up te you though if yer not comfortable with it then we'll just do the beacon of light running at the speed of sound plan."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 10, 2014)

Makenna shakes her head, "I feel bad enough been a burden as it is, I don't want to risk Yuki getting hurt because of me while I just lay there."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 10, 2014)

Yuki snorts, "You're never a burden.  Either way has it's advantages." she grins at the other woman, "Of course, I'm not trying to convince you to do anything, but we need to do something about that self-esteem." she quiets, waiting for the words to tell her to go.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2014)

Duncan casts Invisibility and Mage armor on Kaylee.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2014)

Hayao keeps his eyes on Yuki for a moment before turning to Duncan, shaking his head before he vanished. It was clear he wouldn't let the monk charge ahead by herself, having to account for two people, especially if he could actually see in the dark.  He bows and gives quiet thanks to Drell, and then he's off.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

"Shit - it doesn't make sense for you te go. But if ye insist. Ulysesn, you're definitely going to be left behind. Yuki is going to run at full pelt. Hayao can run pretty fast too but not as fast as the speedster."

"Stealth at full speed. I just hope ye get out of there before the invisibility runs out. But the thing is that if ye do get caught, yer putting a lopt of stress on Yuki. They'll want te come back after ye."

He looks at Yuki.

"Don't look back Yuki. Just fucking run. If they get themselves in trouble then I'll break out of our little bubble and go all out attack."

He looks at Kaylee and looks at her owl eyes.

"Kaylee. Please stay alive. I don't think I could bear te lose ye again. I care for ye more than anyone else. I don't know what I'd do without ye."

"This is really weird doing this te an owl."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 11, 2014)

"Don't worry, I'll keep em safe guys." She thumps her chest twice, "I swear it on my life." she looks around, "Don't I get an invisibility too?" she sticks her tongue out playfully at them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "This is really weird doing this te an owl."



"That owl was rather delicious."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

Duncan looks at Ulysesn pulls out his sword. "This is my familiar now - want te try and eat that?"

Duncan says with a grin. "Anyways I doubt you'll get inte enough trouble if I'm not there so I'm comin wit ye."

Duncan will cast *chameleon *on himself and then *stealth*.

"If ye stay close te me I also have Darkness, which will help."

Duncan casts *Darkness *on his sword.


----------



## kluang (Mar 11, 2014)

Zozaria follows Duncan

Acrobatic

1d20+ 11

9+11=20

He also have low light vision


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria follows Duncan
> 
> Acrobatic
> 
> ...



"You lack the necessary skills, I'd be best if you stayed with Ricket."


----------



## kluang (Mar 11, 2014)

" If you say so."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Makenna, Kaylee, Rounds 1-30_ 




Yuki takes off like a bat out of hell.  Carrying Makenna and the owl-form Kaylee she blasts by one Orc camp then a second fast enough that the groups barely have a moment to react.

Her speed and agility make up for the attention they attract.  Most of the camps she draws near rouse to alert but by the time they can arrange any sort of reaction they're far out of range.

Before too long they're a fair distance out of the city, though it may be some time before others arrive.





*Spoiler*: _Hayao, Rounds 1-40_ 




Hayao takes off at full speed as well, though he can't match Yuki's speed.  Still without the living torch he's able to maintain a modicum of stealth and manages to make it by all but one of the camps without getting spotted.

The orcs that spot him fire bows, two arrows hit (*-16 hp*), he doesn't stop to engage the masses though instead continuing on at full speed.

Soon he's out and tracks down the still invisible Yuki.






*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Rounds 1-50_ 




Duncan takes off at full speed as well.  With his magic enhancement's he's able to go full speed and while not as fast as Yuki or Hayao he too manages to catch up to the group just as his invisibility wears off.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Rounds 1-50_ 




Ulysesn carefully follows the running group following tracks.  He has no problem evading the Orcs despite some of the camps becoming quite agitated until his invisibility wears out.

He's most of the way through the city (3000'/5000').  Following Yuki's direct path will take him close to two more camps and then a watchtower at the edge of the city.  He could take a more conservative approach but it would be slower and tracking down Yuki and the others might take some time once he's clear.





*Spoiler*: _Troyce/Ricket/Tassara/Zozaria/Drell rounds 1-60_ 




The mass group moves slowly, tied down by the heavier armors of the encumbered and forced to keep in a tight group.  They quickly realize that following Yuki's path isn't an option, the camps she went by are on full alert.

Instead they're forced to take a slow winding path avoiding the camps.  Their slowness gives them the bittersweet chance to watch several scout groups approach the temple, each time they scout around for a few minutes and take off following one of their compatriots.

When their invisibility wears off it feels as if they've barely moved from the temple (600'/5000').  They're not near any of the camps at the moment but it's only a matter of time before a random orc stumbles across them.

Stealth may no longer be an option for them, but combat may also get very ugly very quickly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hayao draws forth from the shadows, argent eyes alight with energy in the darkness. Two arrow shafts stuck out of his back, blood beginning to stain his kimono as he approaches the trio, looking slightly irritated.  "This...was inadvisable."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Rounds 1-50_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn makes note of things surrounding him and decides on a slower route that is more out of the way and less likely for him to be detected(not full speed anymore). It should be easy enough to get where Yuki is.
Perception re roll: 26
Survival Tracking re roll: 1d20+14: 27 [1d20=13]+3 (it's half my level, not 2) =30
Stealth without potion: 25+2 (if that mole thing is still on) = 27


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 11, 2014)

Yuki drops to her knees, laughing with a quiet pant, "See, I got you two out safely." she grins, "I didn't think we'd make it out that quickly, and I hope everyone else is okay..." she looks back in the direction they came from.  "I might not be the best person to decide, but should we get a bit farther away and figure out a place to wait, just in case they come to check or just wait here, and keep an eye out over there?" she questions, willing to keep a hold on Makenna, just in case the speed was enough to make her dizzy.  "There's no way I'd leave your guys' side after what I promised." she chuckles, tensing as the samurai draws near.

"Yeah, I'm sorry Hay...but ALL of us would have been targets otherwise, like one big group of pincushions." she quiets, looking at the blood staining his robes.  "We made it out fine, but I didn't expect anyone following directly behind me.  It's my fault that you got hurt, but I promised Duncan and Ulysesn, even though we don't get along well." she looks at him, with apologetic eyes(if visible lol), "I'll make it up to you, okay Hay?" she sets Makenna down, and dislodging Kaylee's talons from her shirt, she sets her on the ground as well.  

She will stand up and hug the elf, purposely getting his blood on her, "I'm sorry Hayao, I should have been more careful." she will let go, sighing, "That statement still stands, we need to figure out where the girls should stay...And I can run back for somebody else..." she turns back to the girls, stretching her arms.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao draws forth from the shadows, argent eyes alight with energy in the darkness. Two arrow shafts stuck out of his back, blood beginning to stain his kimono as he approaches the trio, looking slightly irritated.  "This...was inadvisable."





Duncan uses Healing Hex on Hayao.

2d8+5
7,3+5 = 15

"We have te go back for the rest of them. Ricket's invisibility should have worn off by now. One person should stay here just in case. The Yuki express is definitely the best way te get back te them."

Perception check to see if there are any good hiding spots for Makenna and Kaylee.

1d20+8
4+8 = 12

"I'm no sure if I can see much in the way of a good place te hide, until we get out of there. But shit, it's a fucking city of orcs....as powerful as we are - do we stand a chance against those numbers?"

Duncan thinks out loud.

"We might have te try and talk te them...."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki drops to her knees, laughing with a quiet pant, "See, I got you two out safely." she grins, "I didn't think we'd make it out that quickly, and I hope everyone else is okay..." she looks back in the direction they came from.  "I might not be the best person to decide, but should we get a bit farther away and figure out a place to wait, just in case they come to check or just wait here, and keep an eye out over there?" she questions, willing to keep a hold on Makenna, just in case the speed was enough to make her dizzy.  "There's no way I'd leave your guys' side after what I promised." she chuckles, tensing as the samurai draws near.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm sorry Hay...but ALL of us would have been targets otherwise, like one big group of pincushions." she quiets, looking at the blood staining his robes.  "We made it out fine, but I didn't expect anyone following directly behind me.  It's my fault that you got hurt, but I promised Duncan and Ulysesn, even though we don't get along well." she looks at him, with apologetic eyes(if visible lol), "I'll make it up to you, okay Hay?" she sets Makenna down, and dislodging Kaylee's talons from her shirt, she sets her on the ground as well.
> 
> She will stand up and hug the elf, purposely getting his blood on her, "I'm sorry Hayao, I should have been more careful." she will let go, sighing, "That statement still stands, we need to figure out where the girls should stay...And I can run back for somebody else..." she turns back to the girls, stretching her arms.



"Drell can fly, as can Tassy if she changes shape - but ye have te worry about the animals too as well as Ricket, Troyce and Zozo. That's a lot of trips and I'm no sure yer stamina will hold. What do you think?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hayao closes his eyes, easily able to make out Yuki's eyes in the darkness. He returns the hug, holding her for a moment as the blood continued to flow. "Personal injury is not of any concern to me. But this could have been avoided if we'd taken caution; at least waiting for Drell to return before opening the door..." He sits down in front of Makenna and Kaylee, a practiced kneel.

"I'm neither as fast or strong as Yuki, or able to employ magic as Duncan can. Attempting to create a diversion for me will be difficult. I shall act as their yojimbo until you all return. Kaylee, I simply request you act as my sense."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

"What the fuck is a yojimbo - is that the same as behoove? Better not be. Yer here wit Kaylee. There'll be no yojimboin' whilst I'm gone. If anyone's gettin some Yojimbo then it's me."


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2014)

"Hmm ... we didn't make any distances really," Ricket looks back at how much they managed to move. 

((So we are somewhere in the middle of the city and still got 4,4k' to walk?))

"Let's try hide in plain sight, I'll disguise us all as an scouting orc party and we'll just 'scout' our way out of this orc city."

Ricket will use a major image to disguise everyone as an orc and try to hide in plain sight to move out of the city, acting as a scouting orc.

"Btw does anyone speak orc?" He'll make the one who speaks orc the biggest and toughest orc.


----------



## kluang (Mar 11, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hmm ... we didn't make any distances really," Ricket looks back at how much they managed to move.
> 
> ((So we are somewhere in the middle of the city and still got 4,4k' to walk?))
> 
> ...



"I can try."

Linguistic

Roll(1d20)+13:
8,+13
Total:21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn makes note of things surrounding him and decides on a slower route that is more out of the way and less likely for him to be detected(not full speed anymore). It should be easy enough to get where Yuki is.



*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn Round 51-120_ 




Ulysesn picks a longer winding path and moves slower taking care to avoid the major groups of orcs.  He's able to get free of the city and then winds back toward the direction Yuki left.  Eventually he picks up on her trail and arrives back with the group.

(That may or may not have Yuki and Duncan still there, sounds like they're leaving to try their luck again)







Vergil said:


> Perception check to see if there are any good hiding spots for Makenna and Kaylee.
> 
> 1d20+8
> 4+8 = 12


The group's about 1000' out from the city.  About half that distance away they hit the forest line.  Cover's fairly easy to find with brush, fallen logs, etc.  Not sure how well they could really "hide" though.

I suppose you could make some sort of shelter or screen to hide them a bit better but that would take a fair amount of time.




Muk said:


> ((So we are somewhere in the middle of the city and still got 4,4k' to walk?))


Yeah, the group moved 20' a round (movement rate 10' to get the best stealth) for 60 rounds but they had to take a winding path so they're only about 600' from the starting point.  About 4400' to the edge of the city, assuming a direct route.  The orcs are broken up in various "camps" (clusters of crude lean-to like shelters around cookfires), the camps in the direction Yuki fled are all on alert.



Muk said:


> Ricket will use a major image to disguise everyone as an orc and try to  hide in plain sight to move out of the city, acting as a scouting orc.


Ricket could use major image to disguise the party where they're at, bit it has a fairly limited area of effect, once they leave that he wouldn't be able to disguise them anymore. (10 10' cubes)


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2014)

((Ricket got 70cubic ft of major/minor/silent image. But that isn't really efficient unless he burns all his spells of the day, from silent image to major images.))

((Does disguise self work to make one look like an Orc? Cause then I could pretend to have captured the group and lead them to the edge of the city.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2014)

((Ricket's Silent Image would have a range of 450 ft. and he has to keep concentration going, so I always assumed the range is centered around yourself, moving along with you, one of the reasons Silent Image is one of the most broken 1lvl spells))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

Duncan will scout around the camp to see if there is a route with the least amount of campfires stealthing if necessary,

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2014)

((Nvm, I reread the spell. It takes size/volume, not range. Alright))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2014)

Tassara will use Bless on the party to give them a small boost.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 11, 2014)

?I'm still okay I think...Kaylee, how are they doing?? she turns around towards the druid, ?I will probably run out of invisibility, and I'll likely stay here, so I don't attract attention.  But anything is better than running in blind.? she starts pacing the area around the trio, ?Orcs are pretty scary fighters, huh Kaylee?  The wilds are still quite a bit scarier.? she laughs nervously.  

?I wasn't going to admit it then, so it wouldn't worry anyone, but I was scared half to death.  I'm over that fear now, I mean I ran that far, with an owl on my shoulder, holding a person that was glowing like a torch.? she snorts, ?Through the heart of an Orcish town, there's not much that could scare me now.  Except being the one to hurt our friends.? she stares in the direction that they came from, waiting for Kaylee's response.

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+14:
10,+14
Total:24


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

Makenna idly pokes at the ground with her sword, "I'll never understand how you do it;  how you can face monsters like that and not be terrified.  It's all I can do to keep standing and I'm not even doing anything. "


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2014)

"Will you do the illusion spell or do you want to try something else?" Tassara asks Ricket. 

"In any case... Do you think they will understand common? We could attempt to talk our way through" she suggests.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2014)

"I can speak orcish, if they approach us," Drell says.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2014)

Changing back to her human form, Kaylee looks over herself to make sure nothing was lost in the speed.  "Don't worry Makenna.  It isn't like we aren't afraid either.  You just have to put it to the side and protect your friends."  She chuckles but it is a bit flat, she is still calming herself after the ride.  

"The rest of them?"  Kaylee closes her eyes and thinks for a moment, letting the status spell work.  Pointing in the direction they went she sighs in relief.  "At the moment I'm not detecting any issues with Tassara but I can't tell if they are fighting only if something happens to her."  

Turning toward the Samurai she nods.  "Of course Hayao.  I will do what I can."  Frowning she thinks for a moment.  "This will be my last transformation of the day so I will try not to change back.  I will do my best to communicate in my owl form."  Thinking she puts a finger up.  "If I land on your shoulder then fly away that means to follow me.  If I call out then someone is coming."  She hopes anything else would be obvious.  "If I land on your shoulder Yuki, that means something is wrong with Tassy or Duncan.  Right for Tassy.  Left for Duncan."

Changing back into an owl Kaylee will fly up into the trees at the edge of the forest, watching as best she can.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
9,+19
Total:28


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hayao simply shuts his eyes at Duncan's comment, letting the insult to his honor as a samurai and a man pass at this point, and nods to Kaylee.

"If you know the enemy and know yourself you need not fear the results of a hundred battles."


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2014)

"Let's do two orcs, me and Drell as orcs and the rest are 'prisoners'. We'll walk through this area in plain sight and hope for the best? I'll throw in a few illusions if it looks bad," Ricket answers Drell and Tassara.

"Anyone got some rope and tie yourself up, but not too seriously that you can't run away."

He'll use disguise self and make himself look like the most muscle badass orc that's ever been seen with some breast plates to boot. 

"Drell, I leave the talking to you, I'll just smash heads!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2014)

"I do have a rope. We can make loose knots for our hands. That would hopefully be enough with you both leading us"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Changing back into an owl Kaylee will fly up into the trees at the edge of the forest, watching as best she can.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...


Ulysesn arrives as Kaylee flies off.

From the treeline she has a pretty good view of the city.  Things are getting more and more chaotic as time goes by.  Fortunately there is little organization amongst the orcs.  

For a few minutes all is quiet then she notices something disturbing: four orcs, mounted on what appears at first to be large wolves but Kaylee quickly recognizes them as something more monsterous, worgs.

They sniff the groun, obviously following some trail.  This slows them somewhat but they'll be in sight of the others all too soon.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao simply shuts his eyes at Duncan's comment, letting the insult to his honor as a samurai and a man pass at this point, and nods to Kaylee.
> 
> "If you know the enemy and know yourself you need not fear the results of a hundred battles."



Makenna gives the samurai a polite smile before speaking, "what does it mean when you don't know what you are?"  She raises a glowing hand questioningly.   "I suppose now isn't the time for self reflection though."



Muk said:


> "Let's do two orcs, me and Drell as orcs and the rest are 'prisoners'. We'll walk through this area in plain sight and hope for the best? I'll throw in a few illusions if it looks bad," Ricket answers Drell and Tassara.
> 
> "Anyone got some rope and tie yourself up, but not too seriously that you can't run away."
> 
> ...



((Is Drell doing his own alter self?))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2014)

((I believe it would be the most logical action. I haven't seen Nico today))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

((Eh we'll assume he gets it somehow))

Ricket and Drell escort their prisoners for a few minutes of progress toward the exit of the city without incident before running into a group of six orcs.  The largest is obviously in charge the others look largely pushed into accompanying him.  He addresses Ricket in crude orc,  "where are you going with the food?  This one's female you greedy idiot!  Take her back to the pit."  He gestures rudely at Tassara.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ulysesn arrives as Kaylee flies off.
> 
> From the treeline she has a pretty good view of the city.  Things are getting more and more chaotic as time goes by.  Fortunately there is little organization amongst the orcs.
> 
> ...



"Hayao, what is going on? I could have sworn I saw Kaylee fly off just now."
Ulysesn looks at the surrounding area of the forest, looking for proper locations.
Perception: 1d20+17: 32 [1d20=15]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 11, 2014)

She nods in agreement to Kaylee's plans, “Alright, just be careful.” Then turns back to Makenna, “I can do that, because I've stared death in the face.  And outright spit on him.  I lived in the wilds for a long time before finding the monastery.  When I wasn't there, I was scavenging in the streets of a nearby town.”  she scuffs the dirt with her sandal.

“I didn't even have a name until one of the monks found me sneaking around.  Her name was Fyre, and she was a gnome that had been there for a while, in fact she was about middle age in Gnome years.  She started to befriend me, then finally asked the elder monk, Adoenthius if I could join, he wasn't sure at first because I was so much like her, except for one thing, I was scared of everything.  They always called me child.  We had elves, dwarves gnomes and humans there...  All of them, I was a child to them, including the ones younger than me.  Fyre gave me the name Yuki in an attempt to curve the name.   I didn't know anything, I spoke broken common, much like a young child.  But I was often sick, and she would always be there at my side, she would even skip meditation to teach me more.  We were both outcasts in a group of hardened soldiers.  Looking back, I guess she was the closest thing to a mother that I had.” She chuckles gently.

“Once I got older, I grew fast, eventually towering over the small stature gnome.  So I had to go through numerous, unfair challenges to prove my worth to them.  Pack of wolves?  Send the child.  An Owlbear...” she deepens her voice for a minute, mockingly, “Oh, the child can handle it.” she goes back to normal, “I nearly died both of those times.  No matter the beast I wouldn't back down.  But it was always Fyre that came to my rescue, and she would pretend it was all me who did it.”

“Anyway, it wasn't until I was about...Nineteen that I took my vows.  Silence was nearly forced upon me, and I took a vow of chains as well, to become as strong as Fyre.  But it didn't seem fair, the shackles on my arms and legs were chained together.  She fought to get them taken off, but it ended up causing strife in the monastery.  They were saying, 'It was the child's own choice.'   It never felt right.  She tried to help, but she could tell that I was never fitting in.  The vows only lasted a couple years, but the hate stayed.  It was a place for ancients, but I never understood why I was different.  Not until she told me, I was a human, and that they would become increasingly aggressive towards me.  That was just recently before even meeting Ricket.” she adjusts her cloak around her, her tone turns dark.

“Within days they decided enough was enough, and silenced Fyre.  They told me it was an accident in training, and told me to find Zakur.  I knew it wasn't, I saw what happened right before me, they made it quick at least, just snapped her neck.” She sighs, “If I had the confidence then that I do now, I would have confronted them about it.  Long story short I don't fear, because I was afraid a lot growing up.  I was shown not to fear, and to follow my feelings, more than other people's judgments.”


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

Duncan comes back - not seeing anything of use.

"Guess we just have te wait."

Whilst he's waiting for Kaylee to come back, he'll look for herbs around the forest, listening to Yuki as she talks

Herbalism:

Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2014)

Drell steps forward and shakes his head. "These prisoners special," he says in Orcish. "They don't go to the pit. ((He uses whatever word Orcs have for "leader" here)) said so. You want to fight ((whatever word Orcs have for "leader"))?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 11, 2014)

Kaylee comes back down to the group in the forest, changing back into her human form, and tells them about the worges with riders.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2014)

(( nvm. Will wait to see what they say to Drell))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee comes back down to the group in the forest, changing back into her human form, and tells them about the worges with riders.



"Hmm. They'll track them down no problem." Duncan says. "If they raise an alarm, they're done for."

"I'm gonna go and run some interference."

Duncan enters the camp once again using the *Chameleon *power to stealth,using the direction Kaylee had relayed to them. He ensures to stay downwind from the Worges and in the shadows as much as he can.

PP: 25/27

Stealth:

Roll(1d20)+32:
10,+32
Total:42


Perception:

Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21


Once close he will use *Ventriloquism*, directing them in the opposite direction that the larger group is facing, but also not in the same direction as Kaylee.

"Orcs are pussies!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

> WorkingMoogle said:
> 
> 
> > Ulysesn arrives as Kaylee flies off.
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"An owl bear? You're kidding. Hang on a moment, wouldn't this be a place owlbears would be in?"
Nature: 1d20+10: 25 [1d20=15]
Geography:1d20+9: 21 [1d20=12]


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2014)

Ricket looks over to Drell and is ready to smash the big orcs head in, or grab him by his throat and do an 'atomic buster' (grapple).

Intimidate:
1d20+7
18+7 = 25

((Also how tough does the big orc look? Could Ricket smash him in 1 hit?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan comes back - not seeing anything of use.
> 
> "Guess we just have te wait."
> 
> ...


((Sorry I missed the scouting post earlier))

((Properly searching for herbs will take longer than the few minutes that Kaylee was gone, you don't find anything at this time))


Vergil said:


> Duncan enters the camp once again using the *Chameleon *power to  stealth,using the direction Kaylee had relayed to them. He ensures to  stay downwind from the Worges and in the shadows as much as he can.
> 
> Once close he will use *Ventriloquism*, directing them in the opposite direction that the larger group is facing, but also not in the same direction as Kaylee.
> 
> "Orcs are pussies!"


Duncan creeps out to flank the mounted orcs and calls out with his magic.  The worgs charge out in the direction the sound comes from with surprising speed, after a moment they pause sniffing the air.  They circle for a moment then start heading back to the trail.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "An owl bear? You're kidding. Hang on a moment, wouldn't this be a place owlbears would be in?"
> Nature: 1d20+10: 25 [1d20=15]
> Geography:1d20+9: 21 [1d20=12]


Owlbears exist in this general area of the wilds.  Ulysesn doesn't see any sign of their activity here right at the moment though (though it would be unusual for them to be this close to "civilization" if you can call the Orcs that).




Nicodemus said:


> Drell steps forward and shakes his head.  "These prisoners special," he says in Orcish. "They don't go to the pit.  ((He uses whatever word Orcs have for "leader" here)) said so. You want  to fight ((whatever word Orcs have for "leader"))?"



To the party's (or at least to Drell's who can understand them) relief the orc seems to accept this at face value.  But the orc clearly doesn't seem to care much for Drell he responds (still in orcish), "this Twisted Claw territory, special prisoners go to Twisted Claw chief.  You come with Grok, Grok let chief know you capture, share credit.  Share horse stew."



Muk said:


> Ricket looks over to Drell and is ready to smash the  big orcs head in, or grab him by his throat and do an 'atomic buster'  (grapple).
> 
> Intimidate:
> 1d20+7
> ...


The orc cows back slightly at the sign of Ricket's approach, he roughly shoves one of the orcs in front of him.

((Probably wouldn't kill him in one hit, but would hurt him bad enough he'd notice for sure))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

"Say Makenna, what would you do now if you were in my place?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 11, 2014)

Duncan uses *Distract* to mess with their concentration and keep them off the trail. 

((Stealth check? - its Material component spell only))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Say Makenna, what would you do now if you were in my place?"


"Me?"  Makenna looks at Ulysesn surprised.  "Every instinct I have says run away.  Find someplace safe and hide until the others get free."  She frowns slightly, a sterner expression than usual.  "But I can't keep hiding and depending on others forever, can I?"

"So I guess I'd say I'd worry about Duncan.  We shouldn't leave him to fight alone."  She grips her sword with a white-knuckled hand.



Vergil said:


> Duncan uses *Distract* to mess with their concentration and keep them off the trail.
> 
> ((Stealth check? - its Material component spell only))



((I'm pretty sure it's "mental" given that it's telepathy discipline, but ugh, that's dumb having both "mental" and "material" displays and then using "M"))

Duncan can distract one target at a time, unfortunately both the worgs and their riders seem to be skilled trackers, the distraction is minimal to the group as a whole.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Me?"  Makenna looks at Ulysesn surprised.  "Every instinct I have says run away.  Find someplace safe and hide until the others get free."  She frowns slightly, a sterner expression than usual.  "But I can't keep hiding and depending on others forever, can I?"
> 
> "So I guess I'd say I'd worry about Duncan.  We shouldn't leave him to fight alone."  She grips her sword with a white-knuckled hand.



"Thanks, you reminded me of what I should be doing. Also don't get worked up yet stay with Hayao. Being a hero when you aren't experienced enough is what gets you killed like Raven... I'll go and see what I can do for Duncan."
Ulysesn starts after the trail Duncan left behind crossbow out
Tracking duncan: 1d20+14+3: 21 [1d20=4]
Perception: 1d20+17: 18 [1d20=1]
Stealth: 1d20+14+2: 25 [1d20=9]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2014)

After Ulysesn heads off Makenna turns to Hayao, Yuki, and Kaylee.  She smiles at them before speaking, "it's the same as before.  They'll find me for sure."  

She shakes her head cutting off objections, "I'm not giving up, the opposite really.  They'll find me for sure, that's a fact.  But we can choose how they find me right?  Yuki, Hayao, you can hide right?  Work your way back toward the city?  I'll trail behind, they'll seem me and that gives you a chance to take them by surprise.  Kaylee can stay farther back, if things go bad she can still get away."

"I can't keep depending on others to defend me.  But I can't do this alone either, will you help me?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thanks, you reminded me of what I should be doing. Also don't get worked up yet stay with Hayao. Being a hero when you aren't experienced enough is what gets you killed like Raven... I'll go and see what I can do for Duncan."
> Ulysesn starts after the trail Duncan left behind crossbow out
> Tracking duncan: 1d20+14+3: 21 [1d20=4]
> Perception: 1d20+17: 18 [1d20=1]
> Stealth: 1d20+14+2: 25 [1d20=9]



Ulysesn has no problem finding Duncan's trail though he bumps into him before he sees him.  The four worg-riders are closing in on the rest of the party's location.  If they're going to stop them they're rapidly running out of time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn has no problem finding Duncan's trail though he bumps into him before he sees him.  The four worg-riders are closing in on the rest of the party's location.  If they're going to stop them they're rapidly running out of time.


Reroll Perception: 1d20+17: 33 [1d20=16]
*whisper*"Duncan, they are getting closer. We need to get rid of them. I think we should get rid of those wolves then the orcs. You should prepare spells then strike them up close from behind while invisible for a surprise, I'll do the same with my spells and attack from the side. That alright with you?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 12, 2014)

"I don't think you and I should go Makenna."  Kaylee frowns and looks at her.  "I know the others would worry about you and I.  So their complete minds wouldn't be in the fight..."  She cross her arms around herself.  The druid is worried about Brox and Talon along with the others in the group.  "I don't like sitting back and not helping either but we don't want to throw them off."

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+17:
18,+17
Total:35

"Besides I still have status on Duncan and Tassy.  We can go if we sense worse trouble..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2014)

"Aye, just let me put one te sleep. They're fast, so watch out." Duncan whispers back.

He casts Evil eye (will save) and then Slumber.

After that he will cast pre-venom weapon on his blade.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, just let me put one te sleep. They're fast, so watch out." Duncan whispers back.
> 
> He casts Evil eye (will save) and then Slumber.
> 
> After that he will cast pre-venom weapon on his blade.



Ulysesn casts Gravity bow and abundant ammunition at the same time Duncan casts evil eye and slumber
"Let's take them down fast." whisper


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I don't think you and I should go Makenna."  Kaylee frowns and looks at her.  "I know the others would worry about you and I.  So their complete minds wouldn't be in the fight..."  She cross her arms around herself.  The druid is worried about Brox and Talon along with the others in the group.  "I don't like sitting back and not helping either but we don't want to throw them off."
> 
> "Besides I still have status on Duncan and Tassy.  We can go if we sense worse trouble..."


Makenna bites her lip, frowning.  "If you say so Kaylee."  She looks at Yuki and Hayao for a moment but before continuing.  "But do you think they'll abandon their promises to 'protect us' to go help Duncan and Ulysesn?  They're fighting two-on-one not even counting the mounts.  If we all go it would be in our favor."

She turns to Yuki almost pleading in her voice, "you know what it's like to lose those that you care about.  I've only ever had adopted family, for all I know Papa might be," she wavers a moment hesitating, "well you all might be all I have left.  I don't want to risk losing them.  Not out of some sense that they have to protect me."  Hot tears well in her eyes but they're piercing with determination.

"Which lesson did you prefer?  The burning pain of the wolf and the owlbear or the cold suffering of just having to watch, unable to even try to change things?"



Vergil said:


> "Aye, just let me put one te sleep. They're fast, so watch out." Duncan whispers back.
> 
> He casts Evil eye (will save) and then Slumber.
> 
> After that he will cast pre-venom weapon on his blade.



((Tactical advice for the future, when ambushing use your "will certainly not alert them" abilities first, you really should pre-venom first since that will last long enough to do the evil eye/slumber whereas when they look around for why Narlok just fell off his worg and spot you you would miss out on your pre-venom))

Duncan picks his target and he falls asleep, promptly falling from his worg.

Promptly hitting the ground and waking up. 

The others halt, looking around cautiously at what might have struck the orc from his mount, they don't seem to see you though.

((Combat on....))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 12, 2014)

Rubbing her forehead Kaylee sighs.  She knows what Makenna means but she doesn't want the others worrying.  "Here, we can compromise."  Take off her cloak she puts over Makenna.  "Pull it tight and it might darken the glow a bit."  She takes a step toward where Duncan went and checked the status.  "Things seem fine at the moment."  Nodding she looks at Makenna.  "All I ask is you don't get too far away from me.  We can help protect each other.  That will free up Yuki and Hayao."  She gives a bit of smile then begins to move slowly, keeping an eye out.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
2,+19
Total:21


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2014)

Duncan moves a little further away from them so they do not hear him using Suggestion. He whispers whilst targeting the Orc that fell off his mount.

"Didn't get much sleep, say a word to anyone and I'll gut you. I think I heard something from over there!"

The direction is away from Tassy's party and away from them - hopefully directing them to the other part of the city.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

Ulysesn stays still and hidden waiting to see if it works.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2014)

Yuki looks at Makenna, her eyes seeming to darken, then stands in the direction of  Duncan and Ulysesn's battle.  She looks back at the glowing girl, throwing off her cloak at the pair, at such a force she causes a miniature whirlwind around her, "Right.  I didn't realize you and I were so alike.  I may not have known how you came to join these misfits, but you're one of them, I don't want any of you hurt, so if you see danger... Don't hesitate to run.  I don't care how bad we're hurt, just run.  Hayao, you might want to stay with them.  I don't want to see you hurt either." she cracks her knuckles, "I'll be back.  You can bet on that." she gives a thumbs up, ready to stealth and go towards the other two, "Risk is on my side tonight." she grins, finally stealthing, and drawing near the pair.


((Music would stop there lol  I can make my rounds if they are spotted, she'll only attack then.))
Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+12:
14,+12
Total:26

She will stay in an area she can see from, near the other two, but far enough away she isn't as easily spotted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2014)

Drell nudges Ricket forwards, silently urging him to keep up the intimidating glower he's got going. 

"Chief already knows about special prisoners," he says. "Chief tell Arrug and Carkus to take special prisoners to humans and kill them. Show Twisted Claw strong. Chief tell strong warriors to come to him, get ready for battle." He looks Grok up and down. "All strong Orcs will be there. If an Orc is not there, he is not strong."


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2014)

Ricket will snot and then spit on Grok's feet and dares/taunts him for supremacy into a duel with only his body language.

Bluff:
1d20+16
18+16 = 34

Diplomacy:
1d20+16
17+16 = 33

Intimidate:
1d20+7
13+7 = 20

If the duel is happening Ricket will use a two-handed grip on his warhammer instead of his typical 1hand style and doesn't draw his shield. Then he'll power attack the crap out of Grok.


*Spoiler*: _combat_ 




Initiative:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17

*Attack:*
Power Attack -7 (+14 dmg)
R1:
1d20+10
15+10 = 25

1d20+5
20+5 = 25 (crit?)

r2
1d20+10
12+10 = 22

1d20+5
3+5 = 8

r3
1d20+10
19+10 = 29

1d20+5
2+5 = 7

r4
1d20+10
12+10 = 22

1d20+5
20+5 = 25 (crit?)

r5
1d20+10
9+10 = 19

1d20+5
8+5 = 13

*Crit Confirm:*
1d20+5
19+5 = 24

1d20+5
16+5 = 21

*Damage:*
1d8+29

R1
1d8+29
6+29 = 35

1d8+29
6+29 = 35

r2
1d8+29
5+29 = 34

1d8+29
3+29 = 32

r3
1d8+29
4+29 = 33

1d8+29
2+29 = 31

r4
1d8+29
5+29 = 34

1d8+29
5+29 = 34

r5
1d8+29
4+29 = 33

1d8+29
5+29 = 34


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks at Makenna, her eyes seeming to darken, then stands in the direction of  Duncan and Ulysesn's battle.  She looks back at the glowing girl, throwing off her cloak at the pair, at such a force she causes a miniature whirlwind around her, "Right.  I didn't realize you and I were so alike.  I may not have known how you came to join these misfits, but you're one of them, I don't want any of you hurt, so if you see danger... Don't hesitate to run.  I don't care how bad we're hurt, just run.  Hayao, you might want to stay with them.  I don't want to see you hurt either." she cracks her knuckles, "I'll be back.  You can bet on that." she gives a thumbs up, ready to stealth and go towards the other two, "Risk is on my side tonight." she grins, finally stealthing, and drawing near the pair.
> 
> 
> ((Music would stop there lol  I can make my rounds if they are spotted, she'll only attack then.))
> ...



Hayao nods as Yuki says that, turning back to Makenna and Kaylee. He simply stands there, the essence of serenity, calm, and utter patience, and then he shakes his head. "I am sorry..." he murmurs quietly. A samurai's bravery was not to be tested.

And just as Yuki comes up upon the scene of Duncan trying to interfere with the Worgs, Hayao fell into place beside the monk, silently. He simply looms in the shadows beside her, ready to move as she did. His argent gaze, even in the dark, was easy to feel trained on her. "That's not how this works between us."

Stealth
1d20+16 → [14,16] = (30)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan moves a little further away from them so  they do not hear him using Suggestion. He whispers whilst targeting the  Orc that fell off his mount.
> 
> "Didn't get much sleep, say a word to anyone and I'll gut you. I think I heard something from over there!"
> 
> The direction is away from Tassy's party and away from them - hopefully directing them to the other part of the city.


Duncan casts his spell, the fallen orc looks confused for a moment but ultimately shrugs and climbs back on his mount.

As Duncan finishes his suggestion though one of the worgs growls something in gutteral Orc looking in Duncan's direction.  A pair of the mounted Orcs walk slowly closer to where the two hide, they don't seem to see them yet but they clearly heard something to make them suspicious.



Captain Obvious said:


> She will stay in an area she can see from, near the other two, but far enough away she isn't as easily spotted.





Hidden Nin said:


> And just as Yuki comes up upon the scene of Duncan trying to interfere  with the Worgs, Hayao fell into place beside the monk, silently. He  simply looms in the shadows beside her


Yuki and Hayao arrive in time to see the worg group split, two moving to one side the other two keeping a careful watch out.




Kuno said:


> Rubbing her forehead Kaylee sighs.  She knows what  Makenna means but she doesn't want the others worrying.  "Here, we can  compromise."  Take off her cloak she puts over Makenna.  "Pull it tight  and it might darken the glow a bit."  She takes a step toward where  Duncan went and checked the status.  "Things seem fine at the moment."   Nodding she looks at Makenna.  "All I ask is you don't get too far away  from me.  We can help protect each other.  That will free up Yuki and  Hayao."  She gives a bit of smile then begins to move slowly, keeping an  eye out.


Makenna nods smiling, "we'll keep each other safe.  Don't worry."  Makenna pulls the cloak tight, it doesn't seem to help with the light any though, and creeps forward her sword held carefully at the ready.

As they get closer the two waiting Worgs catch a glimpse of the light.  They call out a challenge and tense up to charge.

((Initiatives and actions please))



Nicodemus said:


> Drell nudges Ricket forwards, silently urging him to keep up the intimidating glower he's got going.
> 
> "Chief already knows about special prisoners," he says. "Chief tell  Arrug and Carkus to take special prisoners to humans and kill them. Show  Twisted Claw strong. Chief tell strong warriors to come to him, get  ready for battle." He looks Grok up and down. "All strong Orcs will be  there. If an Orc is not there, he is not strong."



The Orc snarls at Drell, "you not Twisted Claw.  You take special prisoners toward Blood River territory.  Twisted Claw orcs not stupid, you no can trick!  Chief of Twisted Claw gets special prisoners!"  The orcs look a little restless.  It occurs to Drell that the names he use probably refer to various groupings of the orcs within the "city."  He may have made a misstep.



Muk said:


> Ricket will snot and then spit on Grok's feet and  dares/taunts him for supremacy into a duel with only his body language.
> 
> Bluff:
> 1d20+16
> ...



The orc already apparently annoyed steps forward to Ricket's challenge drawing a crude but heavy blade.  Ricket's swing promptly turns the orc's head into a pulpy mush.

The other orcs quickly pale, and back away slightly, apparently whatever drive they had to confront the group is fading quickly without the larger orc's presence.  They'll probably scatter in another moment.


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2014)

Ricket will scare away the smaller orcs and once gone he'll address the rest. "Let's get through this 'blood river' territory fast. Or hope that another stupid big orc comes along."

Ricket leads on the prisoner in an orcish muscle badass looking way.


----------



## kluang (Mar 12, 2014)

"Oh man, I wanna smash some heads."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> As Duncan finishes his suggestion though one of the worgs growls something in gutteral Orc looking in Duncan's direction.  A pair of the mounted Orcs walk slowly closer to where the two hide, they don't seem to see them yet but they clearly heard something to make them suspicious.
> 
> Yuki and Hayao arrive in time to see the worg group split, two moving to one side the other two keeping a careful watch out.
> 
> ...


HP: 99/99
Initiative: +10 [Dex] +2 [only Favored Terrain]
Fort: +9 = +5[Class] +4[Con]
Ref: +15 = +5[Class] +10[Dex]
Will: +9 = +2[Class] +7[Wis] +1 to fear saves

AC: 22 (20 touch, 15 flat footed)
10 + armor bonus 4 + buckler bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 7
Armor training : -1 armor check +1 dex to armor

BAB: +9 (+6 Ranger+ 3 Fighter)
CMB: +9 = Base attack bonus 9 + Strength modifier + special size modifier
Weapon Finesse (Combat)
CMD: 29 = 10 + Base attack bonus 9+ Strength modifier 0+ Dexterity modifier 10+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0

Ulysesn  moves forward for a surprise full attack on one of the worg's being ridden from the side catching it flatfooted resulting in his cover being blown.
Abundant ammunition and gravity bow are in effect.

Anything stupid enough to get 40' within his range gets hit with AoO on multiples or on one target if it continues to move.(up to 10 per round((there is no way I'm rolling 13 attacks per round for orcs lets go with 5)), reloading is a free action) 

He will use the AoO in conjunction with full attacks
Clustered shots is always in effect, reload will be done in the most efficient order according to how many bolts fired(for example only two AoO bolts fired = reload after full attack) possibly the reverse order knowing how combat is with ini or since it's a free action multiple times in each round to simply things.

He's going after all of the worgs first, nothing else. He'll hit the orc's with AoO if they decide to present themselves.
Hunting the worgs down to the point of chasing if he has to. 
He's letting duncan handle the orcs that attack him.

((Sooo many rolls))
Round 1

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



 (4 possible since there are 4 opponents moving forward if they are close enough)
1d20+27: 30 [1d20=3]
1d20+27: 37 [1d20=10]
1d20+27: 28 [1d20=1]
1d20+27: 39 [1d20=12]
1d20+27: 43 [1d20=16]




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 




2d6+8: 14 [2d6=3, 3]
2d6+8: 14 [2d6=4, 2]
2d6+8: 19 [2d6=6, 5]
2d6+8 14
2d6+8: 13 [2d6=2, 3]




*Spoiler*: _attacks_ 




Deadly Aim (Combat) -3 aim +6 dmg
Rapid Shot (Combat) -2 all attack rolls + 1 extra attack
1d20+27-5: 25 [1d20=3]
1d20+27-5: 24 [1d20=2]
1d20+22-5: 34 [1d20=17]




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




2d6+8+6: 18 [2d6=2, 2]
2d6+8+6: 25 [2d6=5, 6]
2d6+8+6: 19 [2d6=2, 3]




Round 2

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+27: 28 [1d20=1]
1d20+27: 29 [1d20=2]
1d20+27: 35 [1d20=8]

Crit Confirm: 
1d20+27: 28 [1d20=1]





*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 




2d6+8: 14 [2d6=1, 5]
2d6+8: 15 [2d6=1, 6]
2d6+8: 15 [2d6=2, 5]
2d6+8: 16 [2d6=3, 5]
2d6+8: 12 [2d6=1, 3]




*Spoiler*: _attack_ 



1d20+27-5: 26 [1d20=4]
1d20+27-5: 39 [1d20=17]
1d20+22-5: 36 [1d20=19]




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




2d6+8+6: 22 [2d6=2, 6]
2d6+8+6: 19 [2d6=1, 4]
2d6+8+6: 23 [2d6=6, 3]





Round 3

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+27: 46 [1d20=19]
1d20+27: 45 [1d20=18]
1d20+27: 43 [1d20=16]
1d20+27: 32 [1d20=5]
1d20+27: 36 [1d20=9]




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 




2d6+8: 16 [2d6=4, 4]
2d6+8: 13 [2d6=2, 3]
2d6+8: 15 [2d6=5, 2]
2d6+8: 16 [2d6=6, 2]
2d6+8: 18 [2d6=5, 5]




*Spoiler*: _attack_ 



1d20+27-5: 33 [1d20=11]
1d20+27-5: 40 [1d20=18]
1d20+22-5: 18 [1d20=1]




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



2d6+8+6: 22 [2d6=4, 4]
2d6+8+6: 17 [2d6=2, 1]
2d6+8+6: 21 [2d6=1, 6]





Round 4

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+27: 45 [1d20=18]
1d20+27: 39 [1d20=12]
1d20+27: 31 [1d20=4]
1d20+27: 35 [1d20=8]
1d20+27: 35 [1d20=8]




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 



2d6+8: 13 [2d6=2, 3]
2d6+8: 18 [2d6=5, 5]
2d6+8: 12 [2d6=1, 3]
2d6+8: 14 [2d6=4, 2]
2d6+8: 17 [2d6=5, 4]




*Spoiler*: _attack_ 



1d20+27-5: 28 [1d20=6]
1d20+27-5: 28 [1d20=6] (again?!)
1d20+22-5: 22 [1d20=5]




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



2d6+8+6: 25 [2d6=6, 5]
2d6+8+6: 22 [2d6=6, 2]
2d6+8+6: 24 [2d6=4, 6]




Round 5

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 





1d20+27: 46 [1d20=19]
1d20+27: 31 [1d20=4]
1d20+27: 33 [1d20=6]
1d20+27: 43 [1d20=16]




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 




((trying a mass dice roller for this one one at a time is a pain now, can't confirm with it though...))
2d6+8
5,4+8 = 17

2d6+8
1,5+8 = 14

2d6+8
5,2+8 = 15

2d6+8
5,5+8 = 18

2d6+8
2,6+8 = 16





*Spoiler*: _attack_ 



1d20+27-5: 28 [1d20=6]
1d20+27-5: 24 [1d20=2]
1d20+22-5: 20 [1d20=3]




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



2d6+8+6: 21 [2d6=3, 4]
2d6+8+6: 21 [2d6=6, 1]
2d6+8+6: 19 [2d6=1, 4]



 ((whew))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2014)

Hayao Blizzard-born

HP: 64/64
Initiative: +18 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
Fort: +6 = +6[Class] +0[Con] 
Ref: +13 = +3[Class] +10[Dex] 
Will: +9 = +3[Class] +6[Int]
+2 on all saves vs supernatural abilities, spell like abilities, and spells
+1 on all Will saves against fear

AC: 24 (24 touch, 10 flat footed) (22% Miss Chance)
10 + fighting defensively 3 + dodge bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 10
Armor training : -1 armor check +1 dex to armor

BAB: +7 (+5 Cavalier + 2 Fighter)
CMB: +9 = Base attack bonus 7 + Strength modifier 2 + special size modifier
Weapon Finesse (Combat)
CMD: 29 = 10 + Base attack bonus 7+ Strength modifier 2+ Dexterity modifier 10+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0

Attack Roll: +23 (+7 BAB + 10 Dex + 6 Int + 1 Weapon Focus + 1 Weapon Training - 2 Fighting Defensively)
Damage Roll: 1d8+3 (+2 Strength + 1 Weapon Training)

Hayao rushes for the duo that notices Makenna and Kaylee, drawing on the Worg. (Move Action to get close, Wave Strike to feint as a Swift Action, using Elemental Fist, Weapon Finesse, Iaijutsu Focus, and Stance: One-Cut, Standard Attack. If the feint works, +1 dodge bonus to my AC for a turn, can parry one melee attack for free with Crane Wing each Round.)

Initiative



*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Feint 


Iaijutsu Focus
 (+2d6 damage to strike)

Attack Roll 


Damage Roll





*Spoiler*: _Rounds 2 to 5_ 




Full Attack, first attack of each round on the Worg, second on the Orc


Critical Confirmation


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2014)

Tassara keeps quiet and looks the part of distressed girl until the orcs move again. 

"What did they say, Drell? They were pointing out to me. Is something the matter?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2014)

Duncan will use Cloak dance as a move action whenever applicable, Also will use Healing Hex (cure moderate wounds) if someone needs healin')

HP: 68/68 (92 with shield)
PP: 24/27
Init: +12[Dex]

Fort: +8 = +4[Psychic Warrior] +4[Con]
Ref: +13 = +1[Psychic Warrior] +12[Dex]
Will: +1 = +1[Psychic Warrior] +0[Wis]

AC: 25 = 10 +12[Dex] +3[Armor]
FF: 13 = 10 +3[Armor]
Tc: 22 = 10 +12[Dex]

INIT: 
Roll(1d20)+12:
17,+12
Total:29


ATK


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round1.* Roll(1d20)+16:
19,+16
Total:35 (crit)

Confirm - Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29

*Round2.* Roll(1d20)+16:
14,+16
Total:30

*Round3.* Roll(1d20)+16:
15,+16
Total:31

*Round4.* (Expends focus - deep impact: melee is a touch attack)
Roll(1d20)+16:
3,+16
Total:19

*Round5.* Roll(1d20)+16:
7,+16
Total:23



*DMG:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round1.* Roll(1d6)+23:
5,+23
Total:28 (x2 = 56)

*Round2.* Roll(1d6)+23:
2,+23
Total:25

*Round3.* Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27

*Round4.* Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

*Round5.* Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2014)

She just nods at Hayao, ?You're right...? she sees the Worg warriors notice Makenna, ?This is.?

Yuki will lurch foreward towards the pair noticing Makenna, and attempt to strike out as often as possible, aiming for the Worg first, then to the riders with ferociousness.

Init
Roll(1d20)+4:
14,+4
Total:18

Strikes:

*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 



Basic unarmed strike
Roll(1d20)+11:
12,+11
Total:23

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 



One flailing stirke per round-
Roll(1d20)+10:
17,+10
Total:27

Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 



Roll(1d20)+10:
2,+10
Total:12

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 



Roll(1d20)+10:
17,+10
Total:27

Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9





*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 



Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+10
Total:30
((Confirmation
Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29  
EXPLOSIONS?))

Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10


----------



## Kuno (Mar 12, 2014)

"This was a bad idea."  Kaylee mutters seeing the pair heading toward them.  

Rounds 1-5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Kaylee will cast entangle on the worgs heading toward her and Makenna.

Round 2:
Kaylee will cast murderous command on one of the worgs, making it attack its ally.

Round 3-5:
Kaylee will then take out her sling.

Attack:
Roll(1d20)+5:
2,+5
Total:7

Roll(1d20)+5:
12,+5
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+5:
15,+5
Total:20

Damage:
Roll(1d4)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d4)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d4)+8:
1,+8
Total:9


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2014)

"Nothing's the matter," Drell says as they keep moving. "The Orcs here seem to be several different tribes organized into one large city. The big one wanted to take us to his Chief when I told him you weren't food." He pauses. "They seemed to have special interest in you, though because they enjoy eating women more or because they intended to rape you I can't say."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2014)

Tassara forwns with some worry on her face. "Would it be better then if I turn into an animal like Kathy? That way, they wont take so much interest on me" she suggests.

If Drell agree, she will shape change into a wolf and walk along with the rest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2014)

Drell nods. "That seems like a good enough plan. Whatever reason they have for taking special interest in women, it attracts attention that we would be better off avoiding."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2014)

Tassara heeds his advice and transforms into a wolf as planed.


----------



## kluang (Mar 12, 2014)

"Does orcs even have a female in their species? Maybe they need woman for breeding?  What tp do if we find one them breeding pens?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Does orcs even have a female in their species? Maybe they need woman for breeding?  What tp do if we find one them breeding pens?"



In wolf form Tassara's fur stands on her neck and she growls in disgust when he mentions the breeding pens. Tassara shows her teeth but keeps on walking. 

You get the impression she would fight to release them if they come across such thing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

((Will work on combat following this post))



Muk said:


> Ricket will scare away the smaller orcs and once gone he'll address the rest. "Let's get through this 'blood river' territory fast. Or hope that another stupid big orc comes along."
> 
> Ricket leads on the prisoner in an orcish muscle badass looking way.



The group moves on a bit farther, still taking care to avoid any major entanglements.  However before too long they run across another, larger group of orcs.  There are about 20 in total, though only 5-6 look like dedicated warriors.

One orc calls out to Ricket (in orcish), "you look capable.  Come with us, scouts are tracking the invaders and will be back soon.  We'll attack in full force.  You can play with your pets later."  While the phrasing is somewhat crude his tone sounds like one warrior greeting another with a touch of respect.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2014)

Drell relays what the orc said to the party, keeping his voice low. "This Orc sounds more intelligent than the last one. I'm going to try something."

*Knowledge: Religion*
Roll(1d20)+36:
6,+36
Total:42

Drell's looking for the ins and outs of Orcish religion. He's going to try to pass the captives off as sacrifices to the Orc's God, so anything that might be able to help with that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

*Round 1:

*Hayao darts forward from his hiding spot cutting like the wind itself.  He strikes a sudden blow to the monstrous wolf, it rears up threatening to throw the rider but the orc maintains control.

A heartbeat later Duncan charges from hiding at the flank of the orcs hunting him.  He spins into the cut with such surprising speed that for a moment he thought he must have missed entirely only for the head of the worg to fall neatly to the ground with a spurt of blood.  The orc riding falls backward with the suddenness of the strike falling to the ground prone.

Makenna darts forward to block the other worg from advancing, dancing forward she twists and plants the shortsword deep in the flank of the worg.  It roars in surprise but the orc keeps his grip.

Ulysesn takes aim at the exposed flank of the pair fighting Makenna putting two bolts into the wolf, dropping it, and one into the rider even before he can fall.  The orc lands prone badly wounded.

Yuki charges forward beside Hayao to land a spinning kick to the giant wolf driving it backwards from the force of the blow.  The worg bites at Yuki but she narrowly dodges out of the way.  The rider cuts at Hayao at the same time but he contemptuously knocks the crude blow aside.

Kaylee chants her spell causing the grass about the worgs and fallen orcs to grow and spring to life gripping them tight and entangling them.

The prone orc beside Duncan struggles to break free from the grass and rise to his feet, Duncan doesn't miss the chance and cuts the orc as it rises, splitting its torso down the middle spilling blood and guts to the ground.

The orc by Makenna tries the same maneuver, with a conflicted look on her face she lashes out with her sword, burring the small blade in the neck of the orc and driving it back to the ground.

The remaining mounted orc spurs at his mount trying to get it to move however the grass keeps it pinned in place.  He swears in orcish but has no other option available to him.

Hayao makes two more precise cuts at the worg and it falls still to the ground, dropping the rider in a undistinguished heap.

Duncan advances carefully around the living grass on the remaining Worg and cuts another fine line releasing a satisfying spray of blood.

Makenna steps over to the fallen orc and lays him still, not giving him the chance to recover.

Ulysesn fires twice more, picking the mounted orc off the wounded worg.  Yuki charges around the twisting grass and drives her fist into the side of the maw of the wounded creature, it rears one last time then falls still.

It lasted only seconds leaving the force shattered.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

"... What just happened?"
Ulysesn looks around stunned and at the condition and appearance of each party member


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell relays what the orc said to the party, keeping his voice low. "This Orc sounds more intelligent than the last one. I'm going to try something."
> 
> *Knowledge: Religion*
> Roll(1d20)+36:
> ...



Just FYI there are no "orc gods."  There's only a single pantheon of gods (though the different races/cultures commonly use different names and the _opinion_ of various gods vary).

The Confuser of Ways and the Creator of Strife are both commonly followed Orc gods.  The Emperor of Scorn and the Prince of Terror are pretty commonly found as well.  Battle Rager is pretty well followed as well despite being a neutral deity.

Orcs might potentially offer sacrifices to any of those depending on what the tribe (or individual orc) is trying to accomplish.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... What just happened?"
> Ulysesn looks around stunned and at the condition and appearance of each party member



((Not a scratch, just for clarity))

Makenna pulls her sword out of the fallen orc with a slightly shaky hand, a conflicted expression on her face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Not a scratch, just for clarity))
> 
> Makenna pulls her sword out of the fallen orc with a slightly shaky hand, a conflicted expression on her face.


"Makenna, you have a bit of blood on you... and we got rid of them like..."
Ulysesn seems unnerved how easily they just dispatched the enemy and the fact that Makenna was there and that she killed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 12, 2014)

"Leaves falling from trees / Snow drifting onto the ground / Life leaving your corpse." she wipes some blood off her face, giving a contented laugh, focused into the quick battle.  "That was fun, wasn't it?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2014)

Hayao gives a dismissive sniff, and with a flick of his wrist, cleans his blade of the newly acquired gore. He then re-sheathes his katana in its saya neatly, letting out a quiet sigh, and running his thin fingers through his hair again. "What did you say you'd seen again, Kaylee?" The elf looks over at Makenna cautiously, and smiles faintly at Yuki's haiku...or attempt thereof.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna, you have a bit of blood on you... and we got rid of them like..."
> Ulysesn seems unnerved how easily they just dispatched the enemy and the fact that Makenna was there and that she killed.



"This might have been my suggestion."  Makenna says awkwardly.  "I didn't like the idea of the two of you fighting alone so I convinced the others to come help."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "This might have been my suggestion."  Makenna says awkwardly.  "I didn't like the idea of the two of you fighting alone so I convinced the others to come help."



"Makenna, if you go any further you won't be able to turn back." there is a scolding and harsh tone to the voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Makenna, if you go any further you won't be able to turn back." there is a scolding and harsh tone to the voice.



She shakes her head sadly and slides her still-bloody sword into the sheath before looking at Ulysesn, "maybe.  But do you really think any of us can 'go back?'"

"I don't even know if there's a 'back' for me to go to.  All I know is I've been with you all long enough that I care about you as much as I care about anyone else.  And if you all can fight for each other I need to be able to too."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2014)

"Kaylee, Makenna what in the bloody fuck are ye doin here?"

He turns angrily to Hayao. "I thought ye were meant te be vice leader here. What was the point of us gettin the girls out of here? Yuki, Uly and I had this. Shit, by the way these guys went down I reckon only one of would have been enough."

"I know yer a free spirit Kaylee but after all the worry and hassle we went through te get ye out of this camp..." Duncan is clearly quite angry. He takes a breath and calms down, "I've never been one te tell other folk what te do. Live yer own life, stand by yer own choice and suffer whatever consequences that befall on ye. But Kaylee - get it through yer thick skull, that I love you. If anything happened te ye again then I'd go fuckin insane. I only didn't care what other people did cos I've never given two shits about them. Kaylee - ye are literally the most important person in my life."

"So I say this because ye are that person te me - get the hell out of the orc city. I'm goin wit ye and I don't even care if yer mad at m,e."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She shakes her head sadly and slides her still-bloody sword into the sheath before looking at Ulysesn, "maybe.  But do you really think any of us can 'go back?'"
> 
> "I don't even know if there's a 'back' for me to go to.  All I know is I've been with you all long enough that I care about you as much as I care about anyone else.  And if you all can fight for each other I need to be able to too."



" Haha that old bar keep would kill me if he knew. I can't protect you anymore because the greatest danger from now on is yourself. Speaking of your pa I remember him telling me Aurum was having Orc problems. 

I'm guessing this is it. Going by how easily things went here I think we can kill every single one of them provided we are all gathered and prepared. Of course some of us have other ideas, like Troyce. He needs to get that elixir to his mother.
If you are actually sure of yourself you'd have to throw yourself into countless battles one after another, killing. I can only imagine he has that experience..."
Ulysesn begins looting everything while talking.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 12, 2014)

"I...um..."  Kaylee grins sheepishly and rubs the back of her head.  "Makenna and I didn't want to wait by ourselves.  Besides, what if someone had ambushed us in the forest."  Never having to make excuses for herself before, it felt strange to the young druid but she was a bit confused by the things Duncan had been saying.  She decides to make a mental note to talk to the other girls about things when they have a chance to rest.  "I also helped hold them in place."  She cross her arms like a petulant child.

"Oh!  I wanted to try something..."  Looking over the battlefield, Kaylee tries to see if any of the Worgs or Orcs would be useful to reanimate.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
11,+19
Total:30

Starting with the worgs she will use animate dead to bring back as many as she can.

Spirit Vessels (Su): You can channel wendo spirits into lifeless bodies, reanimating them to aid you. When using the animate dead spell, you can control 6 HD worth of undead creatures per caster level rather than 4 HD. In addition, any zombies or juju zombies you create using animate dead, create undead, or similar spells possess maximum hit points.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 12, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Kaylee, Makenna what in the bloody fuck are ye doin here?"
> 
> He turns angrily to Hayao. "I thought ye were meant te be vice leader here. What was the point of us gettin the girls out of here? Yuki, Uly and I had this. Shit, by the way these guys went down I reckon only one of would have been enough."


Makenna glares at Duncan, "if you need to blame someone I'm right here.  But can't she say the same thing to to you?  What gives you the right to sneak off by yourself to try and fight outnumbered four to one?  What do you think Kaylee would have said if you ended up pinned under one of these big honking dogs while the other three chewed on you?"




Unlosing Ranger said:


> " Haha that old  bar keep would kill me if he knew. I can't protect you anymore because  the greatest danger from now on is yourself. Speaking of your pa I  remember him telling me Aurum was having Orc problems.
> 
> I'm guessing this is it. Going by how easily things went here I think we  can kill every single one of them provided we are all gathered and  prepared. Of course some of us have other ideas, like Troyce. He needs  to get that elixir to his mother.
> If you are actually sure of yourself you'd have to throw yourself into  countless battles one after another, killing. I can only imagine he has  that experience..."




 Makenna wilts slightly, "I'm not sure I like the killing idea.  But these orcs, they wouldn't exactly have given us another choice would they?  As to the fighting, I don't know that I like the idea of going back into the city, the handful of us, fight a whole city?  Isn't that kinda crazy?"


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn begins looting everything while talking.



I'll post loot in the morning, trying to actually sleep tonight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna wilts slightly, "I'm not sure I like the killing idea.  But these orcs, they wouldn't exactly have given us another choice would they?  As to the fighting, I don't know that I like the idea of going back into the city, the handful of us, fight a whole city?  Isn't that kinda crazy?"



"... We can kill that dragon from the dream now Makenna. That's how I feel about it."
He says this clearly and somewhat coldly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Kaylee, Makenna what in the bloody fuck are ye doin here?"
> 
> He turns angrily to Hayao. "I thought ye were meant te be vice leader here. What was the point of us gettin the girls out of here? Yuki, Uly and I had this. Shit, by the way these guys went down I reckon only one of would have been enough."
> 
> ...



Hayao cants his head, body language tense as he humors Duncan's explanation. "You're both too idealistic in your conduct. This would not have gone nearly as well had we not all been here...they are neither completely well, nor useless."

He keeps his gaze calm. "And you and I both know that if my directives were heeded, we would not be out here, in the dark, fighting orcs, when I am the _only _one who can see nocturnally.  You are right, Duncan, to be a leader is a job. And should the work not be appreciated, it can simply be discarded altogether."

The samurai gestures to the two ladies, then himself. "Needless to say, there is not a single scratch on anyone here."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2014)

Yuki looks at Duncan shouting at Hayao, "My emotions got a hold of me after something Makenna had said...and I couldn't convince Hayao otherwise.  Wherever I go, he goes.  Wherever he goes, I go." she rubs her arm, "I'm sure you understand.  You do the same thing with Kaylee.  He can't  be blamed, you've seen how everyone has listened to him.  Sure, neither of us may agree with him sometimes, but I'll follow him anyway, because he's MY Hayao."  

She steps towards the elf in question, "Besides Duncan, if you can't remember, I was the one that gave a promise to keep these two safe.  And I have.  Sometimes you have to put trust in other people's judgements.  Sure, I kicked down a door that brought us into the middle of an Orcish camp, I have done a lot of things that could get people killed.  We followed Makenna's Idea.  She wanted to make us go back." she steps towards Duncan. 

"Kaylee came too because she was worried about you.  That should tell you something all on it's own."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna glares at Duncan, "if you need to blame someone I'm right here.  But can't she say the same thing to to you?  What gives you the right to sneak off by yourself to try and fight outnumbered four to one?  What do you think Kaylee would have said if you ended up pinned under one of these big honking dogs while the other three chewed on you?"



Duncan glares back at Makenna and then his eyes soften.

"I'm no used te bein in a group. Besides...." his voice goes a little quiet, "the relationship is probably a little one sided anyways."

He resumes his rant, "I'm no freakin close te death. One bolt, one swipe of a sword and she'd be dead. I have a couple tricks up my sleeve if I get hurt. If she got hurt, then what? Listen, I'm glad ye got yer resolve te come an help us. Both of ye were a help, but yer in much better shape than she is currently. Look, there's no need te endanger members of our party unnecessarily" 



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao cants his head, body language tense as he humors Duncan's explanation. "You're both too idealistic in your conduct. This would not have gone nearly as well had we not all been here...they are neither completely well, nor useless."
> 
> He keeps his gaze calm. "And you and I both know that if my directives were heeded, we would not be out here, in the dark, fighting orcs, when I am the _only _one who can see nocturnally.  You are right, Duncan, to be a leader is a job. And should the work not be appreciated, it can simply be discarded altogether."



"No heaven forbid that ye take responsibility for any of yer actions Hayao. Aye go on -it's all my fault aye. Yep fine by me. No blame at all on ye. What - are ye like 13?!"

"Just so ye know, I could see perfectly in the dark if I needed to, but of course ye never really took time te know the abilities of us did ye? But I digress, I never said ye were useless. I'd never say that. I'm saying she needs bed rest. A lot of it. Tassy, our freaking healer and co-captain said as much. But no - blame me all ye want."

Duncan says irritably.

"Look, I'm no havin a massive discussion about this in the middle of enemy territory. Make the call - de ye want Kaylee te stay wit us or do ye want her te go back?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2014)

"You know with all this yelling and talking the entire orc city is going to come over here right?"
Ulysesn looks out for any disturbances
Perception: 1d20+17: 32 [1d20=15]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 13, 2014)

Hayao's calm gaze grows harder as mention of taking responsibility of his actions came into the conversation. And the elf wondered if perhaps protecting a charge...might have been something he wasn't capable of after all. He turns, heading back towards the clearing they'd originally arrived at.

"As you say."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2014)

Duncan swipes his sword clean of blood and looks back at where the Worg were facing. "Hope they are ok." he says referring to the rest of the group.

"Kaylee, we're off. Ye comin'?" he says, making sure she started moving.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2014)

The monk watches the samurai leave, she feels her heart drop.  She looks at the rest of them, then back at him, trying to intercept.  "You aren't the easiest to read...But I know that look in your eyes.  It hurts, doesn't it.” she sighs, tears welling up on the surface, “You have what it takes Hayao.  Don't just give up.  You know how Duncan can be, you know how I can be.  I know that you probably just want more time to think everything over that's happened...But you can't right now.” she pauses, “You and Tassy have too similar views, and end up not getting all possible ways of doing things.  I'm all for chaos, but there's sometimes order is needed.”  she stops her footsteps, watching the others for a moment. 

 “But if you just gave up like this, would you have ever been a leader?  My opinion isn't something to take too heavily, and I'm not all that smart, but I think this something your samurai training should have prepared for.” 

She nods, determinedly, “From now on, I'll try to become your emotions, like your sword by your side.  As long as you don't give up on yourself.  Somebody who gives up on themselves, gives up on their friends.  Deny it all you want, but every single one of us has a small place in you." she turns around on her toes, pointing at the elf's chest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2014)

Drell steps forwards towards the Orcs, raising his voice.

"We would fight with you," he says, "and our foes would fall! But we must do a task given to us by the Chief." He motions at the "prisoners". "We will take these intruders and sacrifice them to the Creator of Strife, the King of Disharmony, the Maker of Dissension! He Who Brings Misfortune, Ill-luck, the Discordant one!" He pauses for dramatic effect. "Bolg."

Another pause. 

"He will drink their blood and strike fear in the hearts of our foes! He will hear our praise and destroy those who might oppose us! Go, warriors, and know you are blessed by Bolg."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2014)

((Don't have a lot of time to post, running late this morning, so I'm needing to skip Makenna's input.  Will try to add comments in later when work allows))



Kuno said:


> "Oh!  I wanted to try something..."  Looking over the battlefield, Kaylee tries to see if any of the Worgs or Orcs would be useful to reanimate.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+19:
> ...


((This requires casting 'animate dead' or 'animate dead lesser' or something similar.  If Kaylee has either prepared she could animate any one body with 'lesser' or 3 worgs and 3 orcs with the full spell))




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You know with all this yelling and talking the entire orc city is going to come over here right?"
> Ulysesn looks out for any disturbances
> Perception: 1d20+17: 32 [1d20=15]


No sign of any trouble yet.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell steps forwards towards the Orcs, raising his voice.
> 
> "We would fight with you," he says, "and our foes would fall! But we  must do a task given to us by the Chief." He motions at the "prisoners".  "We will take these intruders and sacrifice them to the Creator of  Strife, the King of Disharmony, the Maker of Dissension! He Who Brings  Misfortune, Ill-luck, the Discordant one!" He pauses for dramatic  effect. "Bolg."
> 
> ...



The orcs seem to consider this a moment then apparently decide it's not worth a point of contention and start to move on leaving them with a quick comment, "better hurry on it then, our warband will be leaving soon, Bolg better be satisfied with your sacrifice!"

((Gotta run to work, will post a "moving on" update in a bit))


----------



## Kuno (Mar 13, 2014)

Using her animate dead spell, Kaylee raises 3 worgs and 3 orcs.  She will have them go with the group.  "Now we are bit more protected."


((She has both spells at the ready.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The orcs seem to consider this a moment then apparently decide it's not worth a point of contention and start to move on leaving them with a quick comment, "better hurry on it then, our warband will be leaving soon, Bolg better be satisfied with your sacrifice!"
> 
> ((Gotta run to work, will post a "moving on" update in a bit))



The group moves on for a bit, they're getting to the outskirts of the town.  The camps are farther apart and easier to avoid but there seems to be more and more activity in them.

At some point while walking Tassara gets a brief flash of danger from the other group but it quickly vanishes. 

As they approach the edge of the city they see a series of watchtowers keeping an eye on the wood line some 500' past them.  Large groups of orcs mill about between some of the towers apparently on some sort of guard duty.



Kuno said:


> Using her animate dead spell, Kaylee raises 3 worgs and 3 orcs.  She will have them go with the group.  "Now we are bit more protected."
> 
> 
> ((She has both spells at the ready.))


((Yup that works fine enjoy them while they last  ))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2014)

"Grrr...mmhh *whine*" she starts moving just a little faster and nudged Drell. There's some urgency on her step.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2014)

Drell nods to Tassara. "I have flight spells...we might be able to move past them that way. I do not really trust my own ability to trick that number of Orcs into believing you're a sacrifice to their barbaric God." He frowns. "Perhaps I could fly up and cause a distraction, allowing the rest of you to punch through their perimeter?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Using her animate dead spell, Kaylee raises 3 worgs and 3 orcs.  She will have them go with the group.  "Now we are bit more protected."
> 
> 
> ((She has both spells at the ready.))



"Hold on, if Ricket sees that when you are in this kind of state I'd be bad. It would be best to be without here."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 13, 2014)

Kaylee's eyes narrow at Uly's comment.  "I do this to protect the group.  If he doesn't like it then we can talk then.  I believe Ricket is the type to talk first..."  She scowls but continues on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee's eyes narrow at Uly's comment.  "I do this to protect the group.  If he doesn't like it then we can talk then.  I believe Ricket is the type to talk first..."  She scowls but continues on.



"I'm sure if Troyce were here he'd disagree, considering how he reacted to that arm and how he reacted in my dream to undead. I'd prefer to not have to start burying my allies due to differences of opinion."


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods to Tassara. "I have flight spells...we might be able to move past them that way. I do not really trust my own ability to trick that number of Orcs into believing you're a sacrifice to their barbaric God." He frowns. "Perhaps I could fly up and cause a distraction, allowing the rest of you to punch through their perimeter?"



"Maybe a big fire illusion will do the trick of getting their attention and moving them away. I still got a few spells left," Ricket looks at the guard post. 

((What is outside the guard post? A forest? Open terrain?))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 13, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Maybe a big fire illusion will do the trick of getting their attention and moving them away. I still got a few spells left," Ricket looks at the guard post.
> 
> ((What is outside the guard post? A forest? Open terrain?))



Cleared forest.  More or less open terrain.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 13, 2014)

Strangely as it looks like the wolf nods at Ricket and wags her tail. That seems like a good idea.


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2014)

Ricket is going to cast a Major Image.
The illusion will be at the open plains that is a sequence of a earth cliff opening and lava spilling out and setting everything on fire in the shape of a snake heading towards the guard post. He'll use all his volume 70ft long. DC 18 Will Save

It it works he'll move pass the guard post and out of the city with the rest of the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ricket, Drell, Troyce, Zozaria, Tassara_ 




The illusion pops up and charges at a weak-spot in the orc's defenses.  Predictably the orcs scatter in fear, though its likely the initial confusion won't last long.

You take the oppurtunity to charge across the field hoping that the ruse will last long enough for you to escape.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Ulysesn, Hayao, Yuki, Duncan, Makenna_ 




As you head back into the forest you're suddenly interrupted by the sight of the ground breaking open and a fiery worm erupting amongst lava and charging the orc town.

The orcs scatter in all directions.  Most farther into the dubious safety of the city, but a few seem to be charging across the field right towards you!




[/dick DM]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn's search the body's result_ 




Amongst them the orcs had 272gp, 410sp, and 226cp.

Each orc had a crude falchion and wore crude studded leather armor, while they function well enough they'll likely be sold at scrap prices.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 13, 2014)

"What in the hells is that?"  Kaylee's eyes widen as the fire erupted.  "Glad we made it out but..."  Sensing with her status she can tell that at least Tassy was coming.  Unfortunatly, so were some more ors.  "Attack the orcs running at us!"  Kaylee commands her undead followers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ulysesn's search the body's result_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-A few moments ago-
Ulysesn takes the money and unloads all of the equipment on yuki
"If you don't mind Yuki."
-present-
"Lets keep moving then Makenna, Kaylee."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ricket, Drell, Tassara, Zozaria, Troyce_ 




As you run across the field you see a group of creatures emerge, 3 large animals of some type and 3 humanoids are moving to intercept you in the field.

They're lumbering slowly, at their current pace you could easily outmaneuver them, but that will mean extra time exposed in the open.


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2014)

Initiative:
1d20+1
10+1 = 11

Ricket will cast haste on his group and then smash the crap out of the 6 enemies.

R1
Haste
R2-5 power attack -7;smash heads (2handed) and cleave

*Spoiler*: _atk_ 




r2
1d20+10
14+10 = 24

haste
1d20+10
20+10 = 30

r3
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

haste
1d20+10
5+10 = 15

r4
1d20+10
17+10 = 27

haste
1d20+10
2+10 = 12

r5
1d20+10
20+10 = 30

haste
1d20+10
4+10 = 14

Cleave:
r2
1d20+10
15+10 = 25

1d20+10
8+10 = 18

r3
1d20+10
18+10 = 28

1d20+10
1+10 = 11

r4
1d20+10
19+10 = 29

1d20+10
4+10 = 14

r5
1d20+10
1+10 = 11

1d20+10
3+10 = 13







*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




r2
1d8+29
5+29 = 34

1d8+29
7+29 = 36

r3
1d8+29
2+29 = 31

1d8+29
1+29 = 30

r4
1d8+29
3+29 = 32

1d8+29
4+29 = 33

r5
1d8+29
4+29 = 33

1d8+29
5+29 = 34

cleave:
r2
1d8+29
5+29 = 34

1d8+29
6+29 = 35

r3
1d8+29
8+29 = 37

1d8+29
5+29 = 34

r4
1d8+29
3+29 = 32

1d8+29
1+29 = 30

r5
1d8+29
6+29 = 35

1d8+29
8+29 = 37


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2014)

> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Elven Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 5, *Init* +9, *HP* 55/55, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 15, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +4, *Ref* +6, *Will* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* +2 (M) +8 (R)
> *  Bombs * +9 (3d6+14)
> ...



Drell accepts Ricket's Haste, then casts fly on himself and quickly ascends. He chugs an extract of Shield on his way up (+4 AC)

*Initiative*
Roll(1d20)+9:
17,+9
Total:26

*Round 1*
Glitterdust on the leading attacker.

*Round 2*
1d20+5 → [5,9] = (14)
3d6+14→ [3,3,6,14] = (26)

1d20+5 → [19,9] = (28)
3d6+14→ [4,1,4,14] = (23)

*Round 3*
1d20+5 → [9,9] = (18)
3d6+14→ [6,1,4,14] = (25)

1d20+5 → [7,9] = (16)
3d6+14→ [6,4,6,14] = (30)

*Round 4*
1d20+5 → [17,9] = (26)
3d6+14→ [5,5,2,14] = (26)

1d20+5 → [19,9] = (28)
3d6+14→ [3,4,4,14] = (25)

*Round 5*
1d20+5 → [14,9] = (23)
3d6+14→ [4,4,2,14] = (24)

1d20+5 → [18,9] = (27)
3d6+14→ [5,2,4,14] = (25)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 13, 2014)

Kaylee

*Spoiler*: __ 




If the orcs show their true faces and there is zombies left, Kaylee will call them off.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 13, 2014)

"Shit, they're just runnin in fear, doubt they'll stop te attack us. Honestly I don't think I could really hurt them....better just put em to sleep - or try te anyways."

Duncan casts *Slumber* on the approaching Orcs.

Init.
Roll(1d20)+12:
16,+12
Total:28


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2014)

Being interrupted from the conversation, she notices the pair of orcs fighting another, and decides to charge towards them, ?Kaylee.  Get away, I'll push them back.?

Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19

She will directly strike at the larger, scary one.

*Spoiler*: _Rnd1_ 



Roll(1d20)+11:
13,+11
Total:24
Dmg
Roll(1d8)+7:
2,+7
Total:9





*Spoiler*: _2_ 



Roll(1d20)+11:
16,+11
Total:27
Dmg
Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15





*Spoiler*: _3_ 



Roll(1d20)+11:
10,+11
Total:21
Roll(1d4)+0:
4,+0
Total:4
Dmg
Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12
Roll(1d8)+7:
3,+7
Total:10
Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8
Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12





*Spoiler*: _4_ 



Roll(1d20)+11:
4,+11
Total:15
Dmg
Roll(1d8)+7:
8,+7
Total:15






*Spoiler*: _5_ 



Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total:26
Roll(1d4)+0:
1,+0
Total:1
Roll(1d8)+7:
5,+7
Total:12


----------



## kluang (Mar 14, 2014)

"It's showtime." Zozaria easily untie himself and draws his blade and charges with Combat Expertise and in Makashi Form

Makashi Form:
Add shield bonus to AC and CMD as a dodge bonus



*Initiative*

Roll(1d20)+6:
18,+6
Total:24

*Attack*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Deceptive Strike
Roll(1d20)+12:
11,+12
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+12:
7,+12
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+12:
8,+12
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+12:
13,+12
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+12:
11,+12
Total:23



*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+2:
12,+2
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+2:
4,+2
Total:6

Roll(1d12)+2:
6,+2
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+2:
10,+2
Total:12


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2014)

*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 5, *Init* +4, *HP* 65/65, *Speed* 20
*AC* 16, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 16, *Fort* +7, *Ref* +1, *Will* +9, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Halberd * +6 (1d10+1, x3)
*  Dagger * +6 (1d4+1, 19-20)
*  Sling * +5 (1d4, x2)
*  Lamellar Horn*, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+5 Armor, +1 Shield)
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 8, Wis 20, Cha 18
*Condition* None
====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP43; AC18
Init+8
F+4,R+7,W+3
Attack +8 Bite (weapon focus) [1d6+2]; 2 claws (1d4+2); Rake (1d4)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Weapon Finesse, Improved initiative
Tricks: Down, Defend


(( Alright, I guess I can diffuse this situation ))

Perception 1d20+19=39

Even in wolf form, Tassara tells there's something strange on these creatures. ((at the very least))


*ROUND 1*

 K.Religion check.  1d20+6=24  
She realizes they are undead. She changes back to human form, as there's not much she can do as an animal.  (standard action)

If she can tell they are the type of zombie's Kaylee would use, she will tell that to the party. Otherwise is a simply "They are undead!" and moves ahead preparing a channel energy to stop them.


*ROUND 2* 
CHannel Positive Energy 3d10=22 (although I remember  they wouldn't be affected as they are "Neutral")


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2014)

((Minor note, I apparently screwed up the animate dead.  I should read how zombies actually work before answering questions next time  ))

*Round 1:
*Suspecting something suspicious about the orcs/worgs Tassara transforms so as to better engage them.  Drell casts a flight spell while Ricket hastens the group.  Zozaria darts out to meet the lumbering creatures head on, he strikes one of the worgs with a crossing pair of slashes.  Only as he attacks does he realize the worg already has mortal wounds.  Still the damage from his cuts breaks apart what's left of the worg's form and it drops still.

The other two worgs lumber past Zozaria towards the others while the three orc zombies swing their stiff arms at him, more of a clubing motion than an actual attack.  Zozaria easily bats aside the awkward attacks.

*Round 2:
*Seeing the commotion outside Duncan advances cautiously in order to get in range of his slumber ability.  Yuki likewise closes some of the distance so she can charge out to engage them.

Drell drinks his potion of shield and takes to the air ready to engage the zombies.  Tassara presents her bag of holy sand and channels energy through the divine focus.  Oddly there is no response from the creatures, neither healed nor harmed.

Zozaria cuts at the zombies with fierce strikes.  He catches two of them with broad slashes bisecting them.  He stabs at the third one but the strike slides off the unusually thick hide of the orc.

Ricket hits one of the worgs with a quick double-strike.  The first hit lifts the worg into the air while the second one spikes it to the side, so fierce that the body strikes the worg next to it hard enough to shatter them both.

The last remaining zombie tries to strike Zozaria but he again parries the crude blow.

*Round 3:
*Being close enough to see more clearly Duncan notices Tassara, Zozaria, and Troyce present with the two orcs.  Clearly something unusual is going on.

((I'll pause here assuming for the moment that Duncan will at least question why some of his companions are fighting together with these unknown orcs.  If Zozaria continues fighting he'll easily cut down the last orc))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 14, 2014)

"I think we should wait for a moment."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2014)

Tassara changes to total defense, "Hey... these are like Kaylee's undead" Tassara calls back to her part of the group. "They don't get harmed or healed with my channeling. Can anyone see her?"

Perception 1d20+19=30

"Kaylee?" she calls out.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2014)

"Eh...Why are ye fightin with orcs. Like I know we were fightin with Orcs but now yer fightin _with _Orcs."

He uses Resistance on himself (+1 to saving throws)
*Will save*
Roll(1d20)+2:
1,+2
Total:3 ()

"Don't think it's an illusion.....but uh...I've no been very wide te these things. Oi! How did ye guys manage te make friends wit Orcs? Don't tell me Drell's their fuckin leader now!"

"Tassy! Aye those are Kaylee's!" Duncan announces happily

He still looks at the Orcs (especially the very large one) with suspicion and tries to fake it out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Eh...Why are ye fightin with orcs. Like I know we were fightin with Orcs but now yer fightin _with _Orcs."
> 
> He uses Resistance on himself (+1 to saving throws)
> *Will save*
> ...



Ulysesn moves forward to look at the situation
Will: 1d20+9: 26 [1d20=17]
Perception: 1d20+17: 26 [1d20=9]

"Duncan knock it off, it's them! Since when have you seen an orc fly. That must be Drell and since Ricket is missing the other must be him."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2014)

"We could still be in a dream. Holy shit we could still be in a dream! What's the solution te this one?! Whose dream is it? I'm thinkin it's one of the animals. Or maybe it's.....Pericles...."

Duncan's eyes go wide as he looks around to see the mist anywhere.


----------



## kluang (Mar 15, 2014)

Zozaria will proceed to smash the last orc
Do I have roll again?


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2014)

Ricket waits for Zozaria to finish killing the last zombie or killing it himself before dropping his disguise.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria will proceed to smash the last orc
> Do I have roll again?


((Nah, I'm just using your rolls from before))

Zozaria easily cuts down the last orc.


----------



## kluang (Mar 15, 2014)

Zozaria spins his blade victoriously and sheath it back into its scabbard. He look at Ricket who drops his disguise."Does orcs practice necromancy?"  He then looks at Duncan. "I'm surprise to see you alone without your druidess."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria spins his blade victoriously and sheath it back into its scabbard. He look at Ricket who drops his disguise. "Does orcs practice necromancy?"



"Probably."
Ulysesn goes back to where Kaylee is


----------



## kluang (Mar 15, 2014)

"So whats the plan now?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

"Kaylee and the others shouldn't be too far away, am I right, Duncan?" she gets close to him, Kathy close by.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2014)

"Uh yeah - I wanted te make sure they were safe. They came running back inte the camp whilst I was tryin te stop some worgs catching on te yer scent. I may have been a little harsh in my tellin off. Hayao is....uh....I think I broke him." Duncan says looking sheepish. "They are over there by that forest."

"Listen Tassy, you and I need te chat later if ye got time." Duncan says somewhat apologetically.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2014)

"Hmm, what ya mean with breaking Hayao? I thought Yuki did that," Ricket says.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2014)

"Aye....she probably did too. Cripes, that girl." Duncan says with a laugh, "I thought monks were supposed te be all serene and quiet too."

"I say we regroup and try and get back te a town or somethin. Dunno about ye but I could really do with a nice warm meal and some drink te go with it."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2014)

Once the druid heard her friend's voice she cringed.  Knowing now that they weren't actually orcs made her feel a little guilty.  Not to mention she just lost some of her defense that could have been very useful.  "Sorry about that!"  Kaylee calls toward them, with a bit of a chuckle in her voice.  "We should get moving, don't want to get caught again..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

"Yes, it won't be long before they found out where we are. We should keep moving"

"Kaylee, I'm glad you are Ok" Tassara orders Kathy to stay close to Kaylee and defend her.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2014)

Hayao was simply sitting in silence at the clearing with Makenna, completely still. His arms were crossed, his eyes closed, and the only movement about him was a brief wind that disturbed his hair, just a bit. He opens his eyes to regard the others as they arrive.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2014)

The reunited group heads off away from the orc town.  The last they see of it it is still panicking though it seems to be recovering quickly enough.


DM assumptions, correct me if I'm wrong:
- Party's moving at the speed of Ricket/Tassara (20' due to armor)
- Party's pushing (double-moves) at least for a little while.  This speed isn't really sustainable all day (or rather will leave you fatigued and possibly with some nonlethal damage from the effort) but near the orc town it's probably advisable.
- The group's not generally using stealth (talking to one another, catching up on adventures, making plans on what to do, whatever).

It's about midnight right now though you're all pretty freshly rested so you can keep it going for a while without issue.  Assuming nothing interrupts your normal "camp" time would be about 8am, pushing longer than that is possible but it goes back to the fatigue question.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

(( Does anyone else have a horse, besides Hayao? Maybe we could ride him... although that would be very, very awkward IC.  I can't ride Kathy yet... but I'll get there. She will be a magnificent Battle Cat.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2014)

Duncan uses *Summon Mount. *If Kaylee needs it more (due to her condition) then he will offer it to her first, if not then one of the slower characters. (of course Yuki can give a piggy back to one of the slower characters too )


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

"Yuki, I don't know how heavy am I, but, could you carry me? Is that possible? I would ride Kathy, but she's too small still" the cleric pets the black jaguar.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2014)

Yuki gives her stupid grin, "I'm sure I could do that." She looks at the jaguar, "At least I don't have to run like that this time." she chuckles, kneeling before the cleric, "I'm sorry about trying to attack you guys.  I was just so caught up in the moment." she admits to Tassara.

"We'll have a long walk," she pauses, "Maybe we can do some talking Tassy.  Get to know each other better.  I trust everyone, but I don't know much about anyone." she waits for Tassara to climb onto her back, before standing up again.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

"I'm really sorry" she apologizes trying to find a comfortable position for both of them. "Oh my goodness, I should be very heavy, it really doesn't bother you...? alright"

"That's a very nice idea. The road is long and that is a perfect way to keep our minds off... well, orcs"

"Well, you already know I come from the church"

"I don't really remember my ma-ma and pa-pa. Their faces have faded with time. I remember we were poor. Too poor. I remember always being hungry and I was very young. One day, a man brought me to the Temple and gave me some silver coins. I wasn't afraid, he seemed kind and good. That temple had a small orphanage and they took me in." 

"It was fine to me. I missed my ma-ma and pa-pa but at the people at the temple became my new family.  I met many children there. Brother Menik always looked after me and he was the one who first inducted me into the church... He was the one I was talking before, the reason I took the Horn to save the kids. Before I became a full-fledged member of church, he told me I should do my community service on a half-time job at the city watch '_to prepare me for the future_'. I found it strange because my forte was care-taking, but he insisted I should broaden my skills, so I went along with his sound advice."

"When the children came to the orphanage, they were obviously sad and scared, either by being abandoned or orphaned. Their dreams laid broken and many would not dare to think of the possibility of a good life or future. But Brother Menik... he would take to himself to show you it was possible to dream, to have hope."

"Most of them got adopted or left on their own to follow their dreams. Most of them were happy goodbyes"

"I wish to one day follow his example of kindness and generosity to nurture the dreams of kids like I once was. To give them the chance and the tools to make their wish a reality"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 15, 2014)

“Just because I'm lanky doesn't mean I'm not strong Tassy.  Don't worry about being too heavy.”  she makes sure she has a good hold on the cleric, and keeps pace with the rest of the party, “I'm glad you turned out into a good girl.  I don't know what would have happened if you ended up like Drell or something.” she giggles.  “I've thought that how you were brought up as a child, is how you will be as you get older.  You, you're a really good person, and want to help children like how people did for you.”

“Me, I grew up in the wilds, and scavenged a nearby town.  That's all I knew, I didn't have family before a Gnomish monk took me in and gave me a name.  She taught me everything from talking to reading, to fighting.  I trust my instincts, and I'm more trouble than anything.  I would be sent out to deal with things that were much stronger, and it usually ended up with her protecting me.  Until she got silenced.  They never liked me, they were all ancients, they thought, and knew they were better than me.  So part of my own reason for leaving was to find people that could at least like me for who I am.”

“And now that I have it, my only wish is to protect you guys.  So I don't have to go through that pain again.  I said the long version to Makenna, but you didn't get to hear.” she giggles.

“Anyway, how did you meet these guys in the first place?  Doesn't seem like something you would do willingly.” she snorts, looking at Kathy and Aries, staying next to the girls.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2014)

"Say Troyce, now that we have some time, you think the art that we found in the temple has any sort of monetary value?" Ricket ponders on the thought. 

Appraise:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

"I think we may need to return to the temple. How full are your pockets?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I'm really sorry" she apologizes trying to find a comfortable position for both of them. "Oh my goodness, I should be very heavy, it really doesn't bother you...? alright"
> 
> "That's a very nice idea. The road is long and that is a perfect way to keep our minds off... well, orcs"
> 
> ...


" _'Prepare you for the future'_? Do you think Menik knew?"


Captain Obvious said:


> ?Just because I'm lanky doesn't mean I'm not strong Tassy.  Don't worry about being too heavy.?  she makes sure she has a good hold on the cleric, and keeps pace with the rest of the party, ?I'm glad you turned out into a good girl.  I don't know what would have happened if you ended up like Drell or something.? she giggles.  ?I've thought that how you were brought up as a child, is how you will be as you get older.  You, you're a really good person, and want to help children like how people did for you.?
> 
> ?Me, I grew up in the wilds, and scavenged a nearby town.  That's all I knew, I didn't have family before a Gnomish monk took me in and gave me a name.  She taught me everything from talking to reading, to fighting.  I trust my instincts, and I'm more trouble than anything.  I would be sent out to deal with things that were much stronger, and it usually ended up with her protecting me.  Until she got silenced.  They never liked me, they were all ancients, they thought, and knew they were better than me.  So part of my own reason for leaving was to find people that could at least like me for who I am.?
> 
> ...



"It was fated."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Say Troyce, now that we have some time, you think the art that we found in the temple has any sort of monetary value?" Ricket ponders on the thought.
> 
> Appraise:
> 1d20+8
> ...



Without a careful examination of the items Ricket can't give an appropriate appraisal.  The carvings were all masterfully done but fiction can be difficult to accurately pin down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2014)

The party travels for a few hours, reminiscences, considers the ramifications of leaving behind vast fortunes in treasure.

They keep a fast pace for an hour before they start feeling the limits of endurance, they'll have to slow down to more typical speeds or risk fatigue.

((Party's call, hustling a second hour causes fatigue and 1 point of nonlethal damage.  A second hour of hustling causes 2 points, a third 4 points, etc.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

"Maybe Brother Menik just had a hunch... But sometimes that's all fate needs"


"Kathy found me, not long before meeting you. Just after our visit to the fountain..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

"What's wrong, you guys seem  Need a bit of rest?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

"I believe we should keep going on a slower pace... otherwise it will start to affect us"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2014)

((Endurance actually provides no benefit to the "hustling" penalties, there's no save.  It probably should but *shrugs*))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2014)

"I'm concerned if we run into trouble at the town then it could be a pain. Maybe we should rest while we can?" Duncan suggests


----------



## kluang (Mar 15, 2014)

"Second that." says Zozaria.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Endurance actually provides no benefit to the "hustling" penalties, there's no save.  It probably should but *shrugs*))



((need to stop with the group anyways.))


Vergil said:


> "I'm concerned if we run into trouble at the town then it could be a pain. Maybe we should rest while we can?" Duncan suggests



"Good idea all things considered. Kaylee, how about you get some actual rest this time? Okay then, I'll keep a look out."
Perception: 1d20+17: 20 [1d20=3]
Ulyesn tries his hand at making wooden bolts from nearby trees
Weapon craft: 1d20+8: 13 [1d20=5]


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2014)

"So Drell and Duncan, what say you after we rest in town, we bring the benefit of civilization to these chaotic and barbaric orcs? I say we should be more than capable of negotiating a 'peaceful' coexistence," Ricket talks with Duncan and Drell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

Muk said:


> "So Drell and Duncan, what say you after we rest in town, we bring the benefit of civilization to these chaotic and barbaric orcs? I say we should be more than capable of negotiating a 'peaceful' coexistence," Ricket talks with Duncan and Drell.



"You'd need to prove you have the upper hand."


----------



## kluang (Mar 15, 2014)

"And why? What did this orcs do to the town?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2014)

The party ponders the future as they walk for another hour ((feel free to continue, I'm just setting up the next bit)).

Then out of nowhere comes a strange thrumming.  The party has only a moment to contemplate this unexpected development before the source becomes clear:  Wasps.

Very large wasps.  Wasps the size of a horse.  14 of them, about 70' away headed straight for the party.  It's tough to tell with vermin but they seem angry about something.

((Initiatives and actions please))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 15, 2014)

Ini: 
Ulysesn decides to defend Kaylee with AoO and stays next to her
round 1

*Spoiler*: _AoO_ 



1d20+27
18+27 = 45

1d20+27
13+27 = 40

1d20+27
5+27 = 32

1d20+27
14+27 = 41

1d20+27
3+27 = 30

1d20+27
1+27 = 28

1d20+27
10+27 = 37

1d20+27
3+27 = 30

1d20+27
14+27 = 41

1d20+27
6+27 = 33




*Spoiler*: _AoOdmg_ 



1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
3+8 = 11

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
8+8 = 16

1d8+8
2+8 = 10

1d8+8
4+8 = 12

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
1+8 = 9

1d8+8
4+8 = 12




*Spoiler*: _attack_ 



1d20+22: 26 [1d20=4]

crit confirm

1d20+22-5: 27 [1d20=10]




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 



1d8+8+6: 18 [1d8=4]
1d8+8+6: 19 [1d8=5]
1d8+8+6: 21 [1d8=7]



((not sure on the exacts on bolt count 10-15 I think))
rounds 2-5 absolute defense + 4 AC


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2014)

Initiative  1d20+4=8

"Step back, step back, they are angry" she tells the rest. "Kaylee, you too. I'll try to handle this one. Give me a moment but stay on your guard"

*Round 1*

Tassara attempts ((TO BE NAUSSICA)) to see why the wasps are aggresive and difuse the situation with Wild Empathy. She orders Kathy to defend Kaylee.

Perception 1d20+19=29
Wild Empathy 1d20+5+8=23


She will tell the others if there's something specific bothering them and what to do otherwise she attacks defending Kaylee with her halberd.


*Round 1 -5*
She casts Spiritual Weapon to stay close to Kaylee while she keeps attacking with her halberd.

Spirtual Weapon attacks
1d20+5+8 → [15,5,8] = (28)
1d20+5+8 → [15,5,8] = (28)
1d20+5+8 → [3,5,8] = (16)
1d20+5+8 → [15,5,8] = (28)

SW dmg
d8+1 → [7,1] = (8)
1d8+1 → [7,1] = (8)
1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)
1d8+1 → [8,1] = (9)


Halberd Attacks/damage
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [4,8] = (12)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [9,3,8] = (20)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [2,3,8] = (13)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [2,8] = (10)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [10,3,8] = (21)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [10,3,8] = (21)

1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [13,8] = (21)
1d20+8;1d10+3+8 → [6,3,8] = (17)


----------



## kluang (Mar 15, 2014)

Zozaria eyes widens as he sees the wasps approaching and he quickly grab and draw his blade and he quickly gets into his form

-Niman Form:
--Add shield bonus to attack rolls

*Intiative*

Roll(1d20)+6:
5,+6
Total:11

*Attack*


*Spoiler*: __ 



12 melee+4 shield= 16

Roll(1d20)+16:
9,+16
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+16:
2,+16
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+16:
19,+16
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29



*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Roll(1d12)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+2:
9,+2
Total:11

Roll(1d12)+2:
7,+2
Total:9


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2014)

@Tassara:  You actually can't use wild empathy, they're vermin not animals.  

A knowledge: nature check using the same number tells you that they're non-intelligent creatures so it must be something extremely basic, their territory is as likely as anything else.

It also tells you that as non-intelligent creatures they probably won't back off at this point no matter what you do.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2014)

(( Oops! ok, she just defends Kaylee then. lol ))


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2014)

"I believe the whole taking a woman prisoner and then doing a blood sacrifice counts as being barbaric. That is not civil," Ricket replies to Zozaria's question. "And I didn't ask you if you wanted to come, I asked Drell and Duncan. If you don't like it, by all means you don't have to come."

"Well, if you are too scared to even try to negotiate with orcs, no result will come but blood," Ricket replies to Ulysesn. "So if you are that scared, go stay in town."


"Now as for these Bugs, it's hammer time!"

Ricket will use bouncing hammer and cleave.

Initiative:
1d20+1
17+1 = 18

Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d20+17
15+17 = 32

1d20+17
2+17 = 19

r2
1d20+17
4+17 = 21

1d20+17
7+17 = 24

r3
1d20+17
8+17 = 25

1d20+17
5+17 = 22

r4
1d20+17
6+17 = 23

1d20+17
11+17 = 28

r5
1d20+17
13+17 = 30

1d20+17
9+17 = 26

*Cleave:*
r1
1d20+17
15+17 = 32

r2
1d20+17
12+17 = 29

r3
1d20+17
10+17 = 27

r4
1d20+17
19+17 = 36

r5
1d20+17
3+17 = 20






Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
1d8+10
5+10 = 15

1d8+10
5+10 = 15

1d8+10
6+10 = 16

r2
1d8+10
2+10 = 12

1d8+10
2+10 = 12

1d8+10
8+10 = 18

r3
1d8+10
5+10 = 15

1d8+10
5+10 = 15

1d8+10
3+10 = 13

r4
1d8+10
5+10 = 15

1d8+10
4+10 = 14

1d8+10
7+10 = 17

r5
1d8+10
3+10 = 13

1d8+10
8+10 = 18

1d8+10
4+10 = 14


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2014)

Drell considers Ricket's offer for a moment. "The Orcs concern me little, as a threat to a city or civilization," he says. "However, we are distressingly low on funds. I would not find myself adverse to returning and relieving the beasts of their spoils of war. Perhaps they even have something of value, magically speaking."



> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Elven Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 5, *Init* +9, *HP* 55/55, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 15, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 10, *Fort* +4, *Ref* +6, *Will* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* +2 (M) +8 (R)
> *  Bombs * +9 (3d6+14)
> ...



Drell moves behind the front line fighters and begins lobbing bombs at the nearest wasps. If the vermin start getting too close for comfort (into attacking range) he'll cast fly and ascend.

*Initiative*
Roll(1d20)+9:
19,+9
Total:28

*Round 1*
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)
3d6+14→ [2,2,4,14] = (22)

*Round 2*
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)
3d6+14→ [6,5,6,14] = (31)

*Round 3*
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
3d6+14→ [1,3,6,14] = (24)

*Round 4*
1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10)
3d6+14→ [1,1,5,14] = (21)

*Round 5*
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
3d6+14→ [3,3,4,14] = (24)


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2014)

"Civilization brings the benefit of trade and financial funding, surely we will be able to negotiate some beneficial financial agreements," Ricket agrees with Drell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2014)

"Why do those two assholes get along so well..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> "So Drell and Duncan, what say you after we rest in town, we bring the benefit of civilization to these chaotic and barbaric orcs? I say we should be more than capable of negotiating a 'peaceful' coexistence," Ricket talks with Duncan and Drell.



"Aye, I don't mind. We'll see just how bad me hangover is first" Duncan says as he spots the giant wasps.

"Why are things so fucking big? I mean giant maggots, giant rats, giant wasps. Can't anythin be normal sized?!"


> HP: 68/68
> PP: 20/27
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...



Duncan will take the fight to the wasps, hopefully staying far enough from Kaylee so that they won't go to her. He keeps it simple and slashes with his sword. 


Init
Roll(1d20)+12:
10,+12
Total:22

ATK:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Roll(1d20)+16:
17,+16
Total:33  (33) (stupid smilies....)

Roll(1d20)+16:
7,+16
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+16:
11,+16
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+16:
8,+16
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+16:
11,+16
Total:27





DMG:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Roll(1d20)+23:
19,+23
Total:42

Roll(1d20)+23:
4,+23
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+23:
3,+23
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+23:
14,+23
Total:37

Roll(1d20)+23:
15,+23
Total:38


----------



## Kuno (Mar 16, 2014)

"Thank you Duncan."  Kaylee smiles at him and rides the mount he summoned for her.


_Later..._


"Really?  Can't we get a break?"  Kaylee doesn't can't tell if she wants to laugh or cry.  Things are finally showing her how exhausted she truly was.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
8,+4
Total:12

Round 1:  
Kaylee will stay at the back of the group.  Brox will stay in front of her and defend while Kaylee casts Fear at the wasps.

Round 2 - 5:

She will remain quiet, bringing as little attention to herself as possible.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2014)

Hayao Blizzard-born

HP: 64/64
Initiative: +18 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
Fort: +6 = +6[Class] +0[Con] 
Ref: +13 = +3[Class] +10[Dex] 
Will: +9 = +3[Class] +6[Int]
+2 on all saves vs supernatural abilities, spell like abilities, and spells
+1 on all Will saves against fear

AC: 24 (24 touch, 10 flat footed) (22% Miss Chance)
10 + fighting defensively 3 + dodge bonus 1 + Dexterity modifier 10
Armor training : -1 armor check +1 dex to armor

BAB: +7 (+5 Cavalier + 2 Fighter)
CMB: +9 = Base attack bonus 7 + Strength modifier 2 + special size modifier
Weapon Finesse (Combat)
CMD: 29 = 10 + Base attack bonus 7+ Strength modifier 2+ Dexterity modifier 10+ special size modifier 0 + miscellaneous modifiers 0

Attack Roll: +23 (+7 BAB + 10 Dex + 6 Int + 1 Weapon Focus + 1 Weapon Training - 2 Fighting Defensively)


Damage Roll: 1d8+3 (+2 Strength + 1 Weapon Training)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1: Hayao moves forward and uses Lifesense on the nearest wasp.



Round 2: He continues forward, and opens with a fluid iaijutsu style draw and cut motion, while still fighting defensively. (Wave Strike, Dueling Adept, Iaijutsu Focus, Elemental Strike, Weapon Finesse. Fighting Defensively, Crane Wing active.)









Rounds 3 to 5

Hayao continues his assault.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 16, 2014)

Initiative
9+4=13

On Round 1, Troyce will begin shouting poetry with a tasteful amount of puns.

Inspire Courage (Oratory)
1d20+13
15+13=28

As he spouts rhymes, he will whip at any wasps that get too close.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack Rolls
1d20+9
16+9=25
20+9=29
9+9=18
15+9=24
14+9=23

Damage Rolls
1d3+12
2+12=14
2+12=14
3+12=15
2+12=14
2+12=14


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2014)

Yuki will continuously attempt to strike the wasps, aiming to impale the abdomen of the vermin with her fist.  Hoping to use a corpse's stinger against the others.

Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
2,+4
Total:6

Unarmed strike-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attacks-
Roll(1d20)+11:
9,+11
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+11:
5,+11
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31
((Confirm?
Roll(1d20)+11:
7,+11
Total:18))

Roll(1d20)+11:
13,+11
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+11:
4,+11
Total:15

Damage-
Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d8)+7:
4,+7
Total:11

Roll(1d8)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d8)+7:
6,+7
Total:13

Roll(1d8)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2014)

*Round 1:

*Hayao takes measure of one of the wasps, while they're immeasurably stronger than the typical species of wasp they're not terribly powerful individually (5HD/38hp).  Spurred on by this he moves to intercept one as it dives in, cutting a deep slash through the insect's armor.  ((I've decided to retroactively say you can do your life sense 1/round as a free action)).

Ulysesn takes aim with his crossbow firing a few of his remaining bolts from afar, waiting for the bugs to get closer.  One bolt drives into the skull of its target, the other two leave serious wounds behind but otherwise the bugs keep going.

Drell lobs a bomb with all his might catching one bug directly and burning several near it in the resulting explosion.

Makenna takes up a defensive position near Kaylee waiting her chance to strike, short sword held backwards in one hand as she dances slowly.  When one approaches she strikes, splattering ichor from the bug's pinhole wound.

Duncan likewise bides his time waiting for the chance to strike.  His scimitar cuts a wider swath though, neatly bisecting the first wasp to approach him.

Four of the wasps dive in ignoring shots from Ulysesn to target Troyce, Drell, Duncan, and Hayao however all fail to connect with their sharp stingers.

Ricket throws his mighty hammer striking the wasp threatening Drell dead.  The hammer rebounds back to him and he twists to throw it at the bug bothering Troyce likewise crushing the creature's torso.

Apparently seeking revenge for his fallen brethren one of the wasps dives at Ricket only to be skewered by a bolt from Ulysesn.

Troyce begins laying down some phat rhymes and takes aim at the wasp bothering Duncan.  Surprisingly the metal whip cuts deep spraying ichor from the wound and dropping it to the ground.

Another wasp dives in at Drell, Ulysesn tries to suppress it with a shot but it ignores the ranger's efforts.  The sharp stinger tears at the elf's robes but he manages to twist away by an inch.

Zozaria steps forward and strikes at the bee engaging the wizard, his blade hisses as it strikes and splits the wasp wide open dropping it to the ground.

Another wasp dives in only to catch a bolt from the ranger and drop still before ever engaging.

Kaylee chants a spell hoping to drive fear into the bug's black hearts but they apparently aren't even smart enough to understand fear.

A wasp dives at Ulysesn apparently hoping to stop his deadly bow.  The sharp stinger catches Ulysesn in the side and drives him a step backwards (*-9HP*), Ulysesn shivers to himself feeling venom pump into his veins (*-1Dex*).

Tassara summons a spiritual halberd to strike at the wasp engaged with Ulysesn.  The invisible blade strikes a serious wound but the bug is still crawling at the ranger.

A wasp dives to strike at Tassara, it misses, stinger deflected by an invisible shield around the cleric.

Yuki gives a roundhouse kick to the wasp threatening Tassara knocking it backwards and to the ground, head crushed.

Three more wasps dive in, targeting Zozaria, Ricket, and Yuki.  Zozaria and Ricket managed to knock aside the attacks but Yuki catches a clawing strike (*-7HP*), the poison from the stinger makes her shiver a moment but she pushes it aside.

*Round 2:

*(Kind of a boring round, sorry)

Hayao easily dispatches the wounded bug engaged with him.  Drell pragmatically decides to save his bombs since this is almost over.  Makenna gives two quick stabs to the bug attacking Yuki, it falls still and the pair push it aside.  Duncan strikes down the bug bugging Zozaria.  Ricket crushes the bug attacking him and then throws his hammer in a spin to strike dead the bug engaged with Ulysesn.

Ulysesn feels the cold let up from the venom, the worst of it seems to have passed.
((Ulysesn's officially out of bolts again))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2014)

"Well I'm out now. Wonder why they were so agitated."
Ulysesn searches the area


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well I'm out now. Wonder why they were so agitated."
> Ulysesn searches the area



Similar to Tassara you know that giant wasps are vermin that don't possess true intelligence.  They're purely instinctual creatures (moreso than even animals).

For large numbers to be out it probably means the group got too close to the nest and the creatures swarmed.

There are no tracks to follow from flying creatures.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2014)

"That fight really bugged me." Duncan says off handedly.

Duncan checks the wasps for loot


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2014)

"Kind if a buzzkill to the trip if you ask me." she grins at Duncan, ignoring her wound for the time being.

She will attempt to break off one of the stingers if any are still intact.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 16, 2014)

"If you don't bug off with those puns I might be forced to sting you... Dammit now you have me doing it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Kind if a buzzkill to the trip if you ask me." she grins at Duncan, ignoring her wound for the time being.
> 
> She will attempt to break off one of the stingers if any are still intact.



How much of the stinger is she trying to get?  As much as possible (near the base)?  They're maybe 2'-3' long.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 16, 2014)

"Don't Beetray us with our own puns."


((Yeah, as much as possible.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

((Oh, hey, Yuki has disable device, that will work *dice clatter* ))

Yuki carefully removes most of the stinger from one of the wasps.  It's in as perfect shape as you could expect from a wild animal's dead remains.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Don't Beetray us with our own puns."
> 
> 
> ((Yeah, as much as possible.))



"I think we need some nest."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2014)

Drell puts on some gloves and casts Unseen servant to begin preparing his alchemy supplies as he sits down and harvests some of the poison from the wasps' bodies. 

*Craft: Alchemy*
Roll(1d20)+29:
6,+29
Total:35


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

"We should rest here for a bit, or somewhere that might be out of the big wasp's territory. We got lucky with that. Really Kaylee should not be traveling at all in this condition. Just one night's rest and we'll head to the town. If some of ye are desperate te get there then ye can go on ahead."

"Kaylee, Drell, where would be a good place te camp? I mostly do dungeons not really open forests."

Duncan tries to spot a good campsite with his knowledge of dungeoneering:

Roll(1d20)+14:
5,+14
Total:19


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "We should rest here for a bit, or somewhere that might be out of the big wasp's territory. We got lucky with that. Really Kaylee should not be traveling at all in this condition. Just one night's rest and we'll head to the town. If some of ye are desperate te get there then ye can go on ahead."
> 
> "Kaylee, Drell, where would be a good place te camp? I mostly do dungeons not really open forests."
> 
> ...



"Hey now the forest isn't so bad, I can even make more ammo here, especially if Hayao helps out."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

It will take a while to process 14 giant wasps.

Stripping out the appropriate glands will take probably two hours (~9 minutes a wasp).  Processing them all into a more portable form will take hours.

Is the party going to set up camp here for Drell to work?  Or what's the plan?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> It will take a while to process 14 giant wasps.
> 
> Stripping out the appropriate glands will take probably two hours (~9 minutes a wasp).  Processing them all into a more portable form will take hours.
> 
> Is the party going to set up camp here for Drell to work?  Or what's the plan?



"If you don't mind while Drell does his thing I'll make more bolts. Kaylee, you should be treated while we rest for a short while. At least that's my vote."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 17, 2014)

"As much as I don't want to admit it, I'm going to sit down and rest as well.  I think we all need to be in good shape for the rest of the trip." she drags her stinger over with her and sits down, she wipes her hands on her pants then takes out a bag of rations and eating some, while sharing with Aries.  She'll keep a watch in the direction she's sitting in.

Roll(1d20)+14:
14,+14
Total:28


----------



## Kuno (Mar 17, 2014)

"Rest would be good."  Kaylee looks around from atop her mount and thinks for a moment.  "I wonder what the weather will be and where the best place to camp might be..."

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
11,+21
Total:32

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
1,+15
Total:16    She is tired.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
14,+19
Total:33 (33)  :rofl


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

Duncan leaves the campsite to Kaylee as he goes off to find some herbs that might be of use in the forest, not straying too far.

Craft: Herbalism 
Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

((I'm intentionally ignoring the things-that-will-take-a-long-time results for now, I'll post them when more time has passed.))



Kuno said:


> "Rest would be good."  Kaylee looks around from atop her mount and thinks for a moment.  "I wonder what the weather will be and where the best place to camp might be..."
> 
> Survival:
> Roll(1d20)+21:
> ...



((Be a dick DM or not *dice clatter*))

With some minimal work this area will work well enough for a camp site.  She can direct the others that aren't particularly busy in setting up some simple lean-to shelters and other similar precautions.

*dice clatter* the weather for the next day should be clear.  It's colder than Kaylee expects, by the look of things it's late Fall rather than the Summer she remembers it being, but beyond that there shouldn't be any particular weather problems.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

((Guess we'll go with that for a bit.))

Two hours pass....

Drell works on the wasps' corpses for a while managing to extract the appropriate organs for harvesting.  He sets to work to the more delicate task of extracting the venom from the organs and preserving it for use outside of the wasps' bodies.

Ulysesn spends his time finding the surprisingly difficult task of selecting wooden sticks that will serve as bolts once carved to the right shape and sharpened.  The remaining task will be easy if somewhat time consuming.

Duncan searches around near the wasp battle location.  He finds a cache of Navew, a kind of turnip useful in treating poison.  He finds enough to craft 9 antitoxens if he can spend some time with the appropriate manufacturing tools.

Tassara (presumably) tends to Kaylee to make sure she's getting sufficient rest while Kaylee gives directions on setting up camp to her standards.
((Why yes, I did find a random chart for that.))

After the two hours the group is surprised by a woman approaching the camp.  Despite their careful watch she seemingly comes out of nowhere, upon the party in moments.

She's dressed in a simple, wispy gown that seems entirely inappropriate for the woodland setting yet she and it seem to fit so well.  She frowns slightly looking at the wasps.  She then looks at the party speaking, "adventurers?"  The word sounds foreign on her tongue, "that explains the racket.  You're very far from your homes, many would not welcome humans, elves here.  What brings you here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> After the two hours the group is surprised by a woman approaching the camp.  Despite their careful watch she seemingly comes out of nowhere, upon the party in moments.
> 
> She's dressed in a simple, wispy gown that seems entirely inappropriate for the woodland setting yet she and it seem to fit so well.  She frowns slightly looking at the wasps.  She then looks at the party speaking, "adventurers?"  The word sounds foreign on her tongue, "that explains the racket.  You're very far from your homes, many would not welcome humans, elves here.  What brings you here?"



"I'd guess half-elves would be the least welcome in that case. We were passing through and had to take a rest is all. You seem odd. But then again odd is something I'm used to by now... Your appearance is too sudden to be normal, I could only guess what you are. Tell us a bit about yourself, who knows we could be friends and not know it."
Ulysesn is finishing up on the wooden bolts and looks at her for a bit

*Spoiler*: _a bunch of skill checks to find stuff out_ 



Diplomacy: 1d20+9: 15 [1d20=6]
Sense motive: 1d20+12: 23 [1d20=11]
Nature:1d20+10: 28 [1d20=18]
Arcana: 1d20+10: 13 [1d20=3]
Nobility:1d20+8: 21 [1d20=13]
planes(RAW):1d20: 5 [1d20=5]
Perception: 1d20+17: 34 [1d20=17]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

The woman chuckles and continues walking into the camp before sitting down as if at home, "half of one world half of another?  I imagine there's a quite many places you aren't welcome.  But I don't count humans or elves as my enemies, not as a species at least."

Ulysesn looks her over carefully, she's beautiful, almost painfully beautiful.  The features seem elven, but something more, Fae.  Ulysesn would guess she's a nymph though she's not exactly what is expected.

"As to myself?  What's there to tell?  I hear rumor of a group of adventurers cutting their way through anything that they come across and I decided to see for myself.  That brings us back to my question, what are you doing here, in my home, days from any of your lands?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman chuckles and continues walking into the camp before sitting down as if at home, "half of one world half of another?  I imagine there's a quite many places you aren't welcome.  But I don't count humans or elves as my enemies, not as a species at least."
> 
> Ulysesn looks her over carefully, she's beautiful, almost painfully beautiful.  The features seem elven, but something more, Fae.  Ulysesn would guess she's a nymph though she's not exactly what is expected.
> 
> "As to myself?  What's there to tell?  I hear rumor of a group of adventurers cutting their way through anything that they come across and I decided to see for myself.  That brings us back to my question, what are you doing here, in my home, days from any of your lands?"



"We all have individual motivations yet have something tying us together, we journeyed from the land of dreams self made... 
So you are a Fae? A real beautiful one as well. 
Do you know a brownie named Nissa perhaps? She recently saved several pixies, I'm hoping to bump into her. I know the chances aren't high, but I was hoping to chat with an old friend. Also how do you feel about those nearby orcs?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2014)

"Reminds me of the beauty contest in Duncan's dream," Ricket says as he sees the lady enter the camp. "First came a demon, now comes a Fae, next should be a donkey and then a nightmare is about to happen," says Ricket in a sarcastic tone.

"No ill will intended," Ricket directs to the new lady.


----------



## kluang (Mar 17, 2014)

Zozaria mouth opens when he sees the beauty that enter the camp. "By The Guardian, she's beautiful......"


> "As to myself? What's there to tell? I hear rumor of a group of adventurers cutting their way through anything that they come across and I decided to see for myself. That brings us back to my question, what are you doing here, in my home, days from any of your lands?"



He stands up and walks to the fae and he slighly bow to her. "My name is Zozaria and as my companion have stated, all of us have individual motivations yet have something tying us together. So this is your land? Beautiful. Except for the orcs."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 17, 2014)

"My apologies for the wasps."  Kaylee smiles toward her.  "We were only defending ourselves.  They attacked first as wasps do."  After a few moments she speaks again.  "Could you tell us where we are?  We came here rather abruptly and our guide left us to quickly to tell us anything."  Clearing her throats she adds a bit more.  "Also could you tell us what rumors you have been hearing?  And, I don't suppose you would know the date by human time..."  Chuckling to herself she shakes her head.  "My apologies, my name is Kaylee and who might you be?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+19:
4,+19
Total:23

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+17:
10,+17
Total:27

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
14,+19
Total:33 (33)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

"So, yer a very pretty lady." Duncan says coming back from his Herbalism, but clearly taken by the girl. He analyses her figure, trying to discern how big her boobs are.

((actually what kind of figure does she have? This is very important for Duncan ))

He grins at Kaylee, "Are all ye girls from the wilds this pretty? In all fairness yer a hundred times more gorgeous, but still ye have te appreciate the female figure. Like a work of art."

He turns back to the woman, "Sorry - what was yer name again? Mine's Duncan."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We all have individual motivations yet have something tying us together, we journeyed from the land of dreams self made...
> So you are a Fae? A real beautiful one as well.
> Do you know a brownie named Nissa perhaps? She recently saved several pixies, I'm hoping to bump into her. I know the chances aren't high, but I was hoping to chat with an old friend. Also how do you feel about those nearby orcs?"


"Dreams wandering the world?  How poetic," she smiles politely.  "Nissa?"  She stops to think, "the brownie that thinks she's a pixie?  She may be around somewhere, assuming the pixies haven't sent her on another prank as they tend to do."

"I'm not a friend of the orcs, they certainly aren't friendly to my kind when they happen to catch us."  She pales for a moment at the thought.  "But I suppose there's a sort of balance to it, they too have their role in this land."



Muk said:


> "Reminds me of the beauty contest in Duncan's  dream," Ricket says as he sees the lady enter the camp. "First came a  demon, now comes a Fae, next should be a donkey and then a nightmare is  about to happen," says Ricket in a sarcastic tone.
> 
> "No ill will intended," Ricket directs to the new lady.


"None taken, though I doubt you'll run into a donkey anytime soon."



kluang said:


> Zozaria mouth opens when he sees the beauty that enter the camp. "By The Guardian, she's beautiful......"
> 
> He stands up and walks to the fae and he slighly bow to her. "My name is  Zozaria and as my companion have stated, all of us have individual  motivations yet have something tying us together. So this is your land?  Beautiful. Except for the orcs."


"It is my land while I'm here.  None can truly claim ownership here, just temporary habitation.  But if you're going to travel I would suggest you take care, many do not like the idea of humans or elves or dwarves or other _civilized_ races walking this land."



Kuno said:


> "My apologies for the wasps."  Kaylee smiles toward  her.  "We were only defending ourselves.  They attacked first as wasps  do."  After a few moments she speaks again.  "Could you tell us where we  are?  We came here rather abruptly and our guide left us to quickly to  tell us anything."  Clearing her throats she adds a bit more.  "Also  could you tell us what rumors you have been hearing?  And, I don't  suppose you would know the date by human time..."  Chuckling to herself  she shakes her head.  "My apologies, my name is Kaylee and who might you  be?"


"Wasps attacked because you foolishly strayed too close to their nest.  Would you not defend your home?"  She shrugs slightly, "but what is done is done and the world continues spinning."

"By human terms?  You are in the wilds, I don't know how to say more.  The river is a day, perhaps two, to the south of here, beyond it is your realm.  I'm afraid I can't tell you more than that, I don't have many encounters with humans.  Unless you're asking for rumors about the wilds?"

"I am known as Pareia in these parts."
((There's no import to the name, just grabbed it from random Greek myth, if this is meaningful for some reason it's accidental))



Vergil said:


> "So, yer a very pretty lady." Duncan says coming  back from his Herbalism, but clearly taken by the girl. He analyses her  figure, trying to discern how big her boobs are.
> 
> ((actually what kind of figure does she have? This is very important for Duncan ))
> 
> ...


((She has a slender build as is typical of fae))

"A pleasure to meet you Duncan, you sound like you are quite the interesting character."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

Duncan grins,

"Aye, I've been told I'm interesting! Ye seem mighty interesting yerself! I mean, pretty lady that just walks over and sits by a group of strangers - dressed like ye are and lookin' like ye do. Ye must be either exceptionally confident of yer abilities or ye don't know too much about human males. Don't worry though yer safe with us, especially wit me. I'm no one te hurt girls, ye know....unless the want me too." Duncan laughs heartily

He ponders for a second and then looks quite intently at her. "Do ye mind if we spoke alone for a bit? I'm having some...issues and I think ye might be just the person I need te speak te." Duncan says


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Dreams wandering the world?  How poetic," she smiles politely.  "Nissa?"  She stops to think, "the brownie that thinks she's a pixie?  She may be around somewhere, assuming the pixies haven't sent her on another prank as they tend to do."
> 
> "I'm not a friend of the orcs, they certainly aren't friendly to my kind when they happen to catch us."  She pales for a moment at the thought.  "But I suppose there's a sort of balance to it, they too have their role in this land."



"Ah, well if you see her around or any of the pixies I'd be nice if you told them Ulysesn came by and I wish her luck in her knightly pursuits.
What role do the orcs play in the wilds? Keeping civilization away?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2014)

"By the way Tassara or Drell, mind if you check this missy if she isn't disguising herself?" Ricket ask Tassara. "Just a thought, but better save than sorry."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2014)

Hayao regards the nymph evenly, then bows his head to her in silence, thanks for her neutral approach. Curious, he tries to see what he can sense about her from afar.

"I apologize in the stead of my companions for our temporary intrusion. This one is Hayao Blizzard-born, of the Order of Tajiya. It is an honor to meet you, Pareia."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2014)

perception 1d20+19=39 + detect magic
Sense motive 1d20+16=28

"We meant no harm and it seems we missed the sight of the nest. Otherwise Kaylee and I would have told the others to avoid it" she comments after making sure Kaylee had enough rest.

"Is there a place where we can rest or a path were trouble is less likely to find us? We just wish to return to civilization"
Diplomacy 1d20+14=21


----------



## Kuno (Mar 17, 2014)

"Rumors from the Wildes would be wonderful to hear."  She sighs wistfully.  "It feels like a lifetime since I left home."  Frowning slightly, Kaylee looks around wondering if she might know vaguely where they are at or if her old home with Stamar is near or if she recognizes the fae's name or type.

Knowledge Nature:
Roll(1d20)+15:
9,+15
Total:24

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
19,+19
Total:38


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan grins,
> 
> "Aye, I've been told I'm interesting! Ye seem mighty interesting yerself! I mean, pretty lady that just walks over and sits by a group of strangers - dressed like ye are and lookin' like ye do. Ye must be either exceptionally confident of yer abilities or ye don't know too much about human males. Don't worry though yer safe with us, especially wit me. I'm no one te hurt girls, ye know....unless the want me too." Duncan laughs heartily
> 
> He ponders for a second and then looks quite intently at her. "Do ye mind if we spoke alone for a bit? I'm having some...issues and I think ye might be just the person I need te speak te." Duncan says


"Perhaps you don't know too much about my kind?"  She smiles sweetly, "but it is no matter.  I'm sure we mean each other no harm.  If you want to accompany me when I leave to speak you are welcome to that as well.  This is a free land, though remember others keep things free as well."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, well if you  see her around or any of the pixies I'd be nice if you told them  Ulysesn came by and I wish her luck in her knightly pursuits.
> What role do the orcs play in the wilds? Keeping civilization away?"


She smiles, "I will convey your message the next time I see her, whenever that is."

"As to orcs, I suppose there's a number of roles.  They discourage the humans from pushing further, they keep things worse than them from growing to large.  They're being pushed though, the longer they're pushed the more likely they are to break one way or another."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao regards the nymph evenly, then bows his  head to her in silence, thanks for her neutral approach. Curious, he  tries to see what he can sense about her from afar.
> 
> "I apologize in the stead of my companions for  our temporary intrusion. This one is Hayao Blizzard-born, of the Order  of Tajiya. It is an honor to meet you, Pareia."


The nymph has a unusually strong aura for her slender build though this probably has to do with being a magical creature.  She seems slightly stronger than the individuals in the party but overwhelmingly so.

"I'm sure the pleasure is all mine."



soulnova said:


> perception 1d20+19=39 + detect magic
> Sense motive 1d20+16=28
> 
> "We meant no harm and it seems we missed the sight of the nest.  Otherwise Kaylee and I would have told the others to avoid it" she  comments after making sure Kaylee had enough rest.
> ...


As best Tassara can tell she is who she says she is.  There's no magic about her.

"As I said what's done is done.  I suppose your type is bound to stumble upon trouble of one kind or another.  This land is a dangerous place, 'wild' is a fitting name.  An alien here can't help but stand out."

"As to safe places to rest?  If you're truly friends of Nissa's you might find some small respite there, of course many humans wouldn't tolerate the pixies' attentions."

She pauses thinking a moment, "the village is back, I suppose that might be a safe haven for your kind."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

"What did you know of a demon that was locked in the temple by the Orc city? She said she had been there for a great many years. Her name was Blackrose, lovely lass - even though she was a demon."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Rumors from the Wildes would be wonderful to hear."  She sighs wistfully.  "It feels like a lifetime since I left home."  Frowning slightly, Kaylee looks around wondering if she might know vaguely where they are at or if her old home with Stamar is near or if she recognizes the fae's name or type.



Nymphs are a type of fae with druidic abilities.  They tend to avoid fighting and confrontation preferring to flee instead though they can wield powerful magics in defense when the need arises.

And while possessing unearthly unlike succubi or erinyes they're not temptresses.  In fact their beauty has been known to blind or kill men that catch the nymph unaware or try to push things with them too far.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "What did you know of a demon that was locked in the temple by the Orc city? She said she had been there for a great many years. Her name was Blackrose, lovely lass - even though she was a demon."


"I'm afraid I don't stray into the orc city very often.  They don't treat my kind very well."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

"Cripes, how long has that Orc city been around. Rose said she'd been there for over 2 centuries. But aye, I don't think they treat anyone very well. Is any of yer kind in there right now? I reckon we're gonna go in and see what we can do about them. Maybe."

"So aside from us choppin down a bunch of wasps - sorry by the way, didn't mean te wander inte their territory, has the forest been fairly peaceful? No trouble?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Cripes, how long has that Orc city been around. Rose said she'd been there for over 2 centuries. But aye, I don't think they treat anyone very well. Is any of yer kind in there right now? I reckon we're gonna go in and see what we can do about them. Maybe."
> 
> "So aside from us choppin down a bunch of wasps - sorry by the way, didn't mean te wander inte their territory, has the forest been fairly peaceful? No trouble?"



"I don't know if any of my sisters are there now, I would hope not but I can't say for sure.  We're somewhat loners by our nature."  She gives him a polite smile and half shrug.  "I don't doubt that there are innocents there though.  Freeing them would be good, but it might not be as easy as you think."

((Oops forgot to answer when Kuno asked a similar question, sorry!))
"As to other things in the wilds?  Things have been more active of late.  Creatures from the North are coming further south, it makes the wilds more crowded.  I don't know what the cause is but it is something to be wary of."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

"Well, I've always been one for defendin the wilds. I've always seen it as kinda innocent. Aye, it's dangerous an all, but only if ye don't respect it." Duncan said looking at the Navew. "Basically after we rest, I'd be up fer helpin ye wit yer problem. Must be somethin spookin the animals if they are comin from the North like that."

"Say, ye know these wilds fairly well - must be pretty well versed in the type of plants here. Are there any out here that uh....could be sought after? I promise I'll be responsible wit me harvestin of them"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She smiles, "I will convey your message the next time I see her, whenever that is."
> 
> "As to orcs, I suppose there's a number of roles.  They discourage the humans from pushing further, they keep things worse than them from growing to large.  They're being pushed though, the longer they're pushed the more likely they are to break one way or another."
> 
> ...


" I see, so the orcs are under pressure. Sounds like negotiations are the best shot after all Ricket.

The wilds are rather large, we wouldn't know where it would be exactly. You'd have to lead us there. I wouldn't mind there attentions I would think."


EvilMoogle said:


> "As to other things in the wilds?  Things have been more active of late.  Creatures from the North are coming further south, it makes the wilds more crowded.  I don't know what the cause is but it is something to be wary of."


"Anything to do with the orcs being under pressure? Sounds like we need to head North after dealing with things here."
Ulysesn looks at Makenna
"So what do you think of your first sight of  a Nymph?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2014)

Ricket sets up his camp and looks over how Drell is progressing with his venom extracting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Say, ye know these wilds fairly well - must be pretty well versed in the type of plants here. Are there any out here that uh....could be sought after? I promise I'll be responsible wit me harvestin of them"


She looks at Duncan confused, "all of the plants are valuable in their own way.  The trees provide shade and sometimes fruit.  Bushes a place to hide and nests for the creatures on the ground along with their own berries and nuts.  Even molds and fungus help to break down the dead wood and make the soil rich so new trees can grow."

"If you're asking which of these would be valuable in the human lands I'm afraid I don't know."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> " I see, so the orcs are under pressure. Sounds like negotiations are the best shot after all Ricket.
> 
> The wilds are rather large, we wouldn't know where it would be exactly.  You'd have to lead us there. I wouldn't mind there attentions I would  think."
> 
> ...


The nymph smiles in difference, "no offense intended, you seem like nice enough folk but I'm not sure I'm comfortable leading you anywhere in the wilds.

Makenna bites her lip thinking, "she seems nice.  Not what I expect from something from the wilds.  I suppose it's comforting to know not everything here is going to try to kill us."  Softer she adds, "she's fae though, isn't she?  Aren't they all tricksters and troublemakers?"

The nymph looks at Makenna crossly, "'fae' covers a large list.  Yes there are tricksters amongst my kin but do not group nymphs so easily with pixies or leprechauns.  Brownies like your friend mentioned _used_ to live alongside humans helping out with the chores at home until your kind drove them all out."

"I didn't--" Makenna hesitates, "I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to offend, everything here is new to me."



Muk said:


> Ricket sets up his camp and looks over how Drell is progressing with his venom extracting.


Drell's working at extracting fluids from the sacs of the wasps, mixing them with various other alchemical components presumably to preserve the venom.  At the rate he's processing the organs it will take hours more before he's finished the extraction.  Beyond that he'd have to ask the wizard.

((It'll probably be about 6 more hours, assuming a herd of owlbears don't trample the area destroying the work))


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

Duncan opens his mouth and points a finger at the woman, but no words come out.

"Aye, lass fair enough" 

Duncan sets up his bedroll near Kaylee's and sits on it. 

"Ye ever curious about the human world? Like what the cities are like? Ye remind me a lot of Kaylee here. She'd never experienced the human cities or really come inte contact with us all that much. It can be fun, but I'll say this - humans create a lot of drama and heartache - but at the same time bring a lot of joy and laughter. I reckon on the whole the good outweighs the bad."

"Ye can feel free te tag along with us if ye want te experience our brand of idiocy"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2014)

Drell doesn't look up from where he's extracting venom, but when the nymph begins waxing poetic about the value of nature he rolls his eyes and groans quietly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan opens his mouth and points a finger at the woman, but no words come out.
> 
> "Aye, lass fair enough"
> 
> ...



The nymph giggles and puts a hand over her mouth shielding the smile for a moment before speaking, "thank you for the offer Duncan, while I'm sure there are an abundance of entertainment to be found with you and your group you don't seem to understand that I'm from a different world than you."

"And the track record of your kind interacting with mine isn't the most positive."  There's a hesitation here, she's clearly dodging around something with this.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2014)

"Hmm." Duncan nods, "Well it's up te ye. Ye'd be free te leave whenever ye like. Sounds like ye know someone that has really had a rough time wi us. I'd kick their ass if I knew who they were. Do ye know who they are - I'll go kick their ass!" Duncan says pumped up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Hmm." Duncan nods, "Well it's up te ye. Ye'd be free te leave whenever ye like. Sounds like ye know someone that has really had a rough time wi us. I'd kick their ass if I knew who they were. Do ye know who they are - I'll go kick their ass!" Duncan says pumped up.



The woman rises chuckling, "I appreciate the sentiment.  It gives credit to your race, I don't know that you'd want to follow through though."  She starts to walk off then as an aside calls back, "change comes off of you all in waves, I can feel it.  It's probably best you leave the wilds soon."

Assuming no one is stopping her she then precedes to walk off.

((Duncan if you want your "private chat" still now would be the time))

((Everyone else if you have changes to your actions or other things to do please let me know otherwise I'll fastforward time until the next random encounter or until Drell finishes his work))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman rises chuckling, "I appreciate the sentiment.  It gives credit to your race, I don't know that you'd want to follow through though."  She starts to walk off then as an aside calls back, "change comes off of you all in waves, I can feel it.  It's probably best you leave the wilds soon."
> 
> Assuming no one is stopping her she then precedes to walk off.
> 
> ...



"Be careful out there Pareia."
Ulysesn then  resumes working on the bolts full time.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 17, 2014)

"Protecting the place I grew up is one of the most important things in my life Pareia.  Please tell me what is going on in the Wildes.  You will have at least my help in this..."  Kaylee stretches out on her bedroll and watches the fae.

In case they are needed:

Sense Motive:
Roll(1d20)+19:
2,+19
Total:21

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+19:
15,+19
Total:34

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+17:
11,+17
Total:28


----------



## kluang (Mar 18, 2014)

Zozaria looks at Kaylee and back at the fae. For him, the orcs aren't his problem since they haven't done anything wrong with him or this group. But knowing what some of the member reaction to what they call uncivilised,  he probably will have fight the orcs. He loves fighting,  but he won't look for trouble.


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2014)

Ricket will take his rest after eating some dinner.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Protecting the place I grew up is one of the most important things in my life Pareia.  Please tell me what is going on in the Wildes.  You will have at least my help in this..."  Kaylee stretches out on her bedroll and watches the fae.



((Rather than potentially reopen this by continuing dialogue I'll leave it generic and just say Pareia gives her thanks but doesn't know what is causing the trouble up North, it's quite a ways away))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

((Bah))

Perhaps the Nymph left some sort of blessing in her passing as the next six hours pass without incident.  It's now about 8am, Kaylee has had some much needed rest (heals +12HP) as have most of the others.

Ulysesn has managed to craft 50 wooden bolts, while better than nothing without a metal head on them they won't have nearly the stopping power (half damage, round down).

Drell manages to extract the poison from all of the glands and properly treat it so that it will last outside of the wasps bodies.  He has to fill pretty much ever container the party has to store the 14 pounds of the vile stuff though so be careful which water skin you drink out of.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2014)

Ulysesn loads his crossbow then eats two of his rations.
"*yawn* That took longer than I thought."
Ulysesn looks at the surroundings to see it's beauty
Perception: 1d20+17: 28 [1d20=11]


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2014)

Ricket wakes up does his routine, eats breakfast and is ready to go.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2014)

FLASHBACK

Before going to sleep, Tassara casts Pleasant Dreams on Kaylee.



=======================
*MORNING*


Tassara makes breakfast for everyone before checking on Kaylee again.

Prof. (cook) 1d20+15=24

"I have been wondering. Do you think we can contact Malcabeth once again? Do you think he would return to the temple or find us?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2014)

Feeling a bit better Kaylee goes about her morning rituals and enjoys Tassy's wonderful cooking.  "I have to wonder why he would bring us there then disappear.  I'll be honest, I really don't trust him.  We didn't even get to see his face..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Feeling a bit better Kaylee goes about her morning rituals and enjoys Tassy's wonderful cooking.  "I have to wonder why he would bring us there then disappear.  I'll be honest, I really don't trust him.  We didn't even get to see his face..."



"He has to rest, perhaps even more than you. 
Besides I remember seeing his face somewhat."
Ulysesn yawns
"That fae was a nice change of pace. I expected Duncan to do something very stupid."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

Makenna sleeps fitfully,  tossing an turning though the night.  When she awakes she's soaked in sweat despite the chill in the air.  Unlike previous mornings she rises slowly,  skipping her normal routine.


----------



## kluang (Mar 18, 2014)

"We should be moving. I dont want to get rope into someone else's problem."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2014)

Having been only watching the fae that night, Yuki slept fairly soundly, and took her turn for watch that night.  She slips the giant wasp stinger through her sash after getting up.  "Yeah, Duncan isn't the brightest when there's a pretty woman around." she snorts, eating a portion of what Tassara cooked.  "So, which way do we want to go now?  North or south?"  She'll look around, to make sure there's no immediate threat.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+14:
12,+14
Total:26


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2014)

"I still don't trust him.  He takes us to a sealed 'church' with a demon locked inside in the middle of and orc city even after he knows we were sent by his friend?  Then he teleports out without us?"  Kaylee shakes her head.  "Something about that just doesn't sit well with me."

"Other people's problems?  Why do you think we are here Zozoria?  I just wanted to protect the wildes..."  She frowns looking around her and thinks about the fae that had shown up the night before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna sleeps fitfully,  tossing an turning though the night.  When she awakes she's soaked in sweat despite the chill in the air.  Unlike previous mornings she rises slowly,  skipping her normal routine.


Ulysesn looks Makenna over
"You're probably thirsty Makenna, I wouldn't suggest drinking though, most of them are wasp poison. That inner fire must be burning to make you sweat like that at night."
Ulysesn has bags under his eyes
"I suggest you eat instead, there is water in food after all."
Ulysesn meditates his spells for the day

*Spoiler*: __ 



Delay Poison
charm animal
entangle


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2014)

"Whether we decided to help The Wilds in the north or face the megabane (if Malcabeth comes back), we are ill equipped to face any great threats. We should head to the nearest town or city, get prepared and then, head out to whatever we have decided by then."





WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna sleeps fitfully,  tossing an turning though the night.  When she awakes she's soaked in sweat despite the chill in the air.  Unlike previous mornings she rises slowly,  skipping her normal routine.



Tassara approaches Makenna with a very worried look. "You had a bad dream?" she gives a pained sigh, almost as if she herself had the bad dream "I'm sorry, I only had one spell to keep nightmares away and I thought to use it on Kaylee so she could rest and recover her strength.... tonight I'll use it on you."  

"In the mean time. Do you want to share it with me? I might be able to give some insight..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2014)

Spells for the day!


*Spoiler*: __ 



0th

Guidance
Message
Detect Poison
Touch of fatigue

1st

Mage armor
Mage armor
Frost Bite
Mount
Command
Warding Weapon


2nd

Invisibility
Spectral Hand
Suggestion
Suggestion
Versatile Weapon

3rd
Blink
Blink
Greater Magic Weapon
Greater Magic Weapon




Duncan spends some time concentrating with his sword and meditating so he is *Focused*

"Mornin folks - I totally needed that. Was feelin a little spent there. How's everyone doin? Ooooh what's for breakfast?"

Duncan doesn't wait for an answer and takes some. "Thanks Tassy!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara approaches Makenna with a very worried look. "You had a bad dream?" she gives a pained sigh, almost as if she herself had the bad dream "I'm sorry, I only had one spell to keep nightmares away and I thought to use it on Kaylee so she could rest and recover her strength.... tonight I'll use it on you."
> 
> "In the mean time. Do you want to share it with me? I might be able to give some insight..."



Makenna huddles with herself and looks at Tassara sounding almost confused, "a dream?  I guess it must have been."  Her voice is quiet, timid, sounding almost like a child.  "I don't dream though, not that I remember at least.  I remember Papa used to comfort me."  She trails off then shakes her head clearing it somewhat, "burning, fire, faces I've never seen consumed by flame.  Then running from them as they chased me."  She shakes her head again and grips her knees tighter.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2014)

Tassara sits besides her and gives her a good hug to comfort her.  "Everyone dreams, but sometimes we forget or do not want to remember" 

"That sounds like the dream we visited, might be related to that... but whatever happened before, you deserve better than nightmares. No bad dreams for you tonight, alright?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

Makenna nods and slowly pulls herself up, "thanks Tassara."  She gives her a smile, it seems a little forced but slowly warming.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna nods and slowly pulls herself up, "thanks Tassara."  She gives her a smile, it seems a little forced but slowly warming.



"Yea, cheer up. Soon we'll be able to begin to search for your papa. Besides your friends are here, you don't have to worry about anything like bad dreams."
Ulysesn yawns and stretches
"Well as soon as you are all ready we should get going to where Pareia directed us."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2014)

Tassara prepares her usual spells for the day and she's ready to move with the rest. ((ready))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

((I should bring a set of dice to work, online dice roller doesn't work gracefully with my phone))

The group travels on for a few hours headed towards civilization before their trip is disturbed by nearby sounds.  A series of strange throaty roars is syncopated with snapping branches and underbrush.

Something or somethings nearby are seemingly fighting though you can't make out the sound of what with from here.

It's not quite in the direction your headed, it's probably possible to avoid it altogether if that's what you want.

((EvilDM.jpg))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I should bring a set of dice to work, online dice roller doesn't work gracefully with my phone))
> 
> The group travels on for a few hours headed towards civilization before their trip is disturbed by nearby sounds.  A series of strange throaty roars is syncopated with snapping branches and underbrush.
> 
> ...


"Lets go over there, someone could be in trouble. But with caution please, I'd hate to run into a trap."
Perception:1d20+17 14+17 = 31


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2014)

Perception 1d20+19=21

"Most likely two animals in mortal combat. If that's the case, I don't think we should get involved, let nature run its course" 

"Take a look first... stealthy, if possible"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Perception 1d20+19=21
> 
> "Most likely two animals in mortal combat. If that's the case, I don't think we should get involved, let nature run its course"
> 
> "Take a look first... stealthy, if possible"



"Got it. Duncan, mind going ahead and checking? Considering I can bump right into you while hiding you should be able to find out what is going on then get back to us."


----------



## Muk (Mar 18, 2014)

"Do let us know what you find," Ricket says to the scouts.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2014)

"Aye, right ye are." Duncan says, using his *chameleon* power to hide himself better.

Stealth
Roll(1d20)+32:
17,+32
Total:49

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2014)

"Talon follow Duncan."  Kaylee orders the hawk.  "Let us know if he needs help and what you see."  With a cry the hawk takes off.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

Duncan sneaks off to investigate the noise escorted by the hawk.  He quickly finds an unusual sight.  Eight large creatures, some bizarre mismash of bear and owl roar about in in a rage swatting at largish butterflies the size of Duncan's head.

Looking closely Duncan spots tiny armored figures ride the butterflies gracefully guiding their mounts between claw swipes while skewering at the bears with tiny lances.

((And we're establishing pixies as tiny creatures because it's absurd that they're 2.5' tall ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

Exp Gains:

```
Player...........Character............Current Exp....New Exp.....New Total
Unlosing Ranger..Ulysesn Rens'hk......15804/23000....1960........17764
Vergil...........Duncan McAlistar.....14804/23000....1760........16564
Soulnova.........Sister Tassara.......14949/23000....1235........16184
Nicodemus........Drell D'Harron.......14468/15000....1235........15703
Kuno.............Kaylee...............15320/23000....1560........16880
kluang...........Zozaria Zanarkand....12615/15000....1035........13650
Crossbow.........Troyce DePrivo.......14770/15000.....860........15630
Hidden Nin.......Hayao Blizzard-born..11105/15000....1560........12665
Muk..............Ricket...............15370/23000....1335........16705
Captain Obvious..Yuki.................11720/15000....1660........13380
```


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2014)

Duncan creeps away after seeing the fight, but isn't too concerned as he meets back up with the party.

"Pixies fightin wit Owlbears. On giant butterlies. Wait, the pixies are on the butterflies not the owlbears. I dunno, I don't think we need te get involved. Just nature bein nature. Kaylee, what's yer take on this?" Duncan asks.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2014)

"I would agree with you, Duncan.  Nature is nature, it is the way of the wildes."  Kaylee shrugs and shakes her head as Talon lands on her shoulder and begins to groom his feathers.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2014)

Yuki shivers, "Yeaahh...Let's stay as far away as possible.  Those claws and beak hurt." she rubs her shoulder nervously.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2014)

"For once, I agree with Duncan," Drell says. "These kinds of battles are fought every day in the Wilds, and we would be better suited to push forward. The sooner we return to civilization, the better."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

((Okay then, moving on...))

The group continues on for a little under an hour before running across Pareia standing calmly in their path as if waiting for them.  Unlike before she carries a small rucksack.  "Run into trouble again?  I was beginning to wonder if you would ever get here."

((It's about 11:00am for those keeping track.  The party's still got about a day and a half of travel to get out of the wilds.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2014)

"Oh by the gods," Drell mutters under his breath. "I'm sorry we aren't magically attuned to the wonder of the forest, or whatever in the nine hells you wish to be preachy and uptight about. I swear, if we spend much more time with you or your kind Duncan and Ulyssesn are going to become insufferable." He pauses. "More insufferable than they already are, I mean."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2014)

"Shut up Drell. When we get te the city we can look inte havin whatever is up yer ass removed. Maybe ye sat on a wand of douchebagary?" Duncan says.

"Glad ye could make it lass! Ready for a bunch of adventure?" Duncan grins.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2014)

"Some of us are slower that others," Yuki explains to Pareia, "We probably would have been here sooner if we had enough horses for everyone, or at the least the slower ones."  She steps out of the group, "You going to tag along, Pareia?" she smiles at the fae.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2014)

The nymph smiles at Drell, "oh I'm sure we'll get together fabulously."  She saunters over to the elf, "don't worry I'll be sure to set aside extra time for to chat, you look the type that values learning."  She points to one side, "this is called a tree!"

She gives the elf one last smile then turns to Yuki, "yes, it was suggested that perhaps I learn more about your 'civilization.'  I admit there's a sense of curiosity with the idea."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2014)

"Aye - knowing the culture of yer neighbors is always a good plan." Duncan nods to himself and sneaks a laugh in at her remark to Drell. "Aye - that tree is where sticks come from. Yer smart enough te know where my chain of thought is goin' wit that."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 18, 2014)

"I'm sure it'll be great to have you around.  You'll get the best of every section of our civilization by sticking around with us." she grins, then snorts, "And the worst."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2014)

Drell smiles cheerily at the nymph - the motion looks wrong and disconcerting on his face, which previously looked like it could only twist itself into various degrees of annoyance or apathy. He holds up and hand and casts Prestidigitation, creating a small heatless flame that dances across his palm before he clenches his hand in a fist.

*Sylvan*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"See that?" He asks the nymph. "That's magic. It's what I'm going to use to burn this entire forest down if you continue speaking to me as if I'm a child."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2014)

The group can tell that Kaylee is extremely angry at whatever Drell had said and she returned in the same language.  Her foot stomps and she puts her hands on her hips.

*Sylvan*:
*Spoiler*: __ 




"I knew you were an ass Drell but that goes beyond.  You even try to burn this place down and you will have the wrath of all the hells on your head!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

"Do you really think we should have left those pixies to fight owl bears?"


Nicodemus said:


> Drell smiles cheerily at the nymph - the motion looks wrong and disconcerting on his face, which previously looked like it could only twist itself into various degrees of annoyance or apathy. He holds up and hand and casts Prestidigitation, creating a small heatless flame that dances across his palm before he clenches his hand in a fist.
> 
> *Sylvan*
> 
> ...





Kuno said:


> The group can tell that Kaylee is extremely angry at whatever Drell had said and she returned in the same language.  Her foot stomps and she puts her hands on her hips.
> 
> *Sylvan*:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ulysesn's brow furrows as he frowns


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

"Ma-gic" she repeats the word in common, drawn out like a child.  "I think I've heard of that before."  She turns away from Drell, instead looking at Kaylee, "you really shouldn't get angry at him, the simple so often lash out when they're confronted by something they can't quite understand."

While she speaks three tiny flames appear behind her, one red, one green, one blue.  They dance about for a moment before spelling out 'elves suck sticks' in sylvan.

(DC trivial-for-all-of-you-overpowered-guys spellcraft check will detect the effect as a quickened, still, silent prestidigitation spell)


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2014)

"Kaylee , i think it was a rather sarcastic statement,Drell said. Don't take it personally," Ricket says .
"By the way how do nymph treat treehuggers?" Ricket asks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2014)

((If I'm going to rp this right I need some more info. Can I just take 10?))

*Knowledge: History*
1d20+32 - [10,32] = 42

Specifically, I want to know what the beef between the civilized and wild races is.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

Hayao rubs his chin slightly, his other hand resting thoughtlessly on the hilt of his sword as he regarded the nymph again. His kimono was badly in need of repair and proper care after the wounds he'd incurred, and he appeared almost like a wave-man in his current attire. Then, he looks up at the sky to gauge the time of day, a faint glint from the sunlight catching his spectacles.


*Spoiler*: _Sylvan_ 



"That's not nice to say, Pairea."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2014)

Kaylee clamps a hand of her mouth but can't suppress the giggle that erupts from her.  After a few moments she nods.  "Sorry, I get a bit protective of my homeland."  She nods to the nymph.  "I like you.  I think you being around should be at least interesting."


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The nymph smiles at Drell, "oh I'm sure we'll get together fabulously."  She saunters over to the elf, "don't worry I'll be sure to set aside extra time for to chat, you look the type that values learning."  She points to one side, "this is called a tree!"




"Nice one. It's good to have humor now and then."

Zozaria looks at Drell shows his fire. He doesn't have to understand the language to know it's a threat. 

He partially draw his blade and looks at Drell. " We need her to get out from this maze of a forest. Make one move and I will gladly introduce you to the ground. And I assure you,  your relationship will be very close."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2014)

"I'm not sure what's going on, but I think whatever it is...It's supposed to be pretty funny." she snorts, running her hand through her hair, trying to be cool, catching it in a snarl, and spins in circles trying to pull her hand out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ma-gic" she repeats the word in common, drawn out like a child.  "I think I've heard of that before."  She turns away from Drell, instead looking at Kaylee, "you really shouldn't get angry at him, the simple so often lash out when they're confronted by something they can't quite understand."
> 
> While she speaks three tiny flames appear behind her, one red, one green, one blue.  They dance about for a moment before spelling out 'elves suck sticks' in sylvan.
> 
> (DC trivial-for-all-of-you-overpowered-guys spellcraft check will detect the effect as a quickened, still, silent prestidigitation spell)


Ulysesn walks over to drell after looking at thier physical motions and use of magic. It would be safe to assume that Drell is being an asshole as always.
"Listen I already have to deal with blowing up a town on my mind, I'd prefer a forest wouldn't be added to the list Drell."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> ((If I'm going to rp this right I need some more info. Can I just take 10?))
> 
> *Knowledge: History*
> 1d20+32 - [10,32] = 42
> ...



Before the great nations there wasn't really a "wilds."  It's just the great nations grew and kind of pushed the more "monster-like" creatures to one area (where they're now so dense that it's not worth the effort to push them further).

For Orcs/Ogres/Giants/etc it was mostly pragmatic "kill-them-before-they-kill-us."  For Fae it was more that they were troublesome pranksters (in general) and aggravating to have around.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

kluang said:


> He partially draw his blade and looks at Drell. " We need her to get out from this maze of a forest. Make one move and I will gladly introduce you to the ground. And I assure you, your relationship will be very close."


Hayao raises an eyebrow. "I should hope my eyes are deceiving me, and you didn't just draw your blade to threaten him for such a trivial matter. I suggest you calm down. That isn't a toy."



Captain Obvious said:


> "I'm not sure what's going on, but I think whatever it is...It's supposed to be pretty funny." she snorts, running her hand through her hair, trying to be cool, catching it in a snarl, and spins in circles trying to pull her hand out.


His expression then softens as he glances sidelong at Yuki, but he doesn't bring himself to smile. He gently helps her unsnag her fingers from her hair. "That sort of gesture doesn't really suit you."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2014)

Drell narrows his eyes at the nymph's use of magic, but says nothing. He likewise fails to repond to Kaylee, and merely snorts at Zozaria's threat.

Ulyssesn speaking up, however, appears to be the last straw. "Oh yes," Drell says, his voice seething. "The town you oh-so-nobly ruined and then inspired to riot. How _hard_ it's been for you, getting over your role in that catastrophe. How _wracked with guilt_ you've been, between attempting to mate with every reasonably attractive female we've encountered thus far. Please enlighten me, oh _hero_," he continues, his voice now dripping with sarcasm. "Oh defeater of the fearsome cloud dragon, have you even stopped to feel some vague sense of regret for your role in that disaster? Or is it too difficult for you to aggressively court Makenzie and do anything else simultaneously?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Nice one. It's good to have humor now and then."
> 
> Zozaria looks at Drell shows his fire. He doesn't have to understand the language to know it's a threat.
> 
> He partially draw his blade and looks at Drell. " We need her to get out from this maze of a forest. Make one move and I will gladly introduce you to the ground. And I assure you,  your relationship will be very close."


Ulysesn sighs.
"This group really needs a new leader."
Ulysesn seems to be worried about something
"The least we could have done was cast a several spells to help those pixies..."


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2014)

Ricket  bursts out and laughs after hearing Drell.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn sighs.
> "This group really needs a new leader."
> Ulysesn seems to be worried about something
> "The least we could have done was cast a several spells to help those pixies..."



"Don't know who was right and who was wrong in that situation." Duncan shrugs, "Kaylee is used te this sort of thing in the wildes and she didn't seem too concerned."

"Well let's get a move on - Kaylee, ye still need te take it easy - yer no at full health but yer lookin much cheerier now at least."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell narrows his eyes at the nymph's use of magic, but says nothing. He likewise fails to repond to Kaylee, and merely snorts at Zozaria's threat.
> 
> Ulyssesn speaking up, however, appears to be the last straw. "Oh yes," Drell says, his voice seething. "The town you oh-so-nobly ruined and then inspired to riot. How _hard_ it's been for you, getting over your role in that catastrophe. How _wracked with guilt_ you've been, between attempting to mate with every reasonably attractive female we've encountered thus far. Please enlighten me, oh _hero_," he continues, his voice now dripping with sarcasm. "Oh defeater of the fearsome cloud dragon, have you even stopped to feel some vague sense of regret for your role in that disaster? Or is it too difficult for you to aggressively court Makenzie and do anything else simultaneously?"


"Thats..."
Ulysesn looks at his crossbow, it's rather pathetic as things go especially with something like these wooden bolts.
Damned archer, if only he was as strong as him.
"This is pretty much all I have Drell, of course you couldn't understand you have your magic. I know if I had such a thing it would have turned out differently."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> His expression then softens as he glances sidelong at Yuki, but he doesn't bring himself to smile. He gently helps her unsnag her fingers from her hair. "That sort of gesture doesn't really suit you."



She laughs gently, "Yeah, I know...Thanks for helping me." she pats his arm, then turns away, "Duncan's right, we should head on, we might still be able to make great time before everyone's exhausted."


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2014)

"Nope, it wouldn't,"Ricket says. "You'd still be a scared little boy who runs away ."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thats..."
> Ulysesn looks at his crossbow, it's rather pathetic as things go especially with something like these wooden bolts.
> Damned archer, if only he was as strong as him.
> "This is pretty much all I have Drell, of course you couldn't understand you have your magic. I know if I had such a thing it would have turned out differently."



"Drell - just don't say anythin'. Just leave it be. It's in the past now." Duncan says looking forward. If ye want te squabble then just stay here and do so. I'm in the mood te get drunk and get some supplies, dance and see what trouble we get inte. Cos ye know we will...."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Makenna looks about in the wilderness surrounding them.  "I'm not sure who's right and who's wrong here but I'm certain I don't want to have this argument here."

"Maybe we should get moving before something big comes along wondering who's making all the noise?"

The nymph bites her lip chuckling at the suggestion but says nothing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell narrows his eyes at the nymph's use of magic, but says nothing. He likewise fails to repond to Kaylee, and merely snorts at Zozaria's threat.
> 
> Ulyssesn speaking up, however, appears to be the last straw. "Oh yes," Drell says, his voice seething. "The town you oh-so-nobly ruined and then inspired to riot. How _hard_ it's been for you, getting over your role in that catastrophe. How _wracked with guilt_ you've been, between attempting to mate with every reasonably attractive female we've encountered thus far. Please enlighten me, oh _hero_," he continues, his voice now dripping with sarcasm. "Oh defeater of the fearsome cloud dragon, have you even stopped to feel some vague sense of regret for your role in that disaster? Or is it too difficult for you to aggressively court Makenzie and do anything else simultaneously?"





Muk said:


> Ricket  bursts out and laughs after hearing Drell.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thats..."
> Ulysesn looks at his crossbow, it's rather pathetic as things go especially with something like these wooden bolts.
> Damned archer, if only he was as strong as him.
> "This is pretty much all I have Drell, of course you couldn't understand you have your magic. I know if I had such a thing it would have turned out differently."





Muk said:


> "Nope, it wouldn't,"Ricket says. "You'd still be a scared little boy who runs away ."



Hayao takes a protective step between Ricket or Drell and Ulysesn, his voice edged with frost as he cut off the conversation. "That's enough. We're done with this conversation, and going." 

He continues on with Yuki and Duncan, getting a move on.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2014)

Giving a Duncan a smile she moves toward the ranger.  Kaylee lays her hand on Ulysesn's shoulder while glaring at Drell.  "The fault doesn't lie solely on your shoulders.  You are not the only one that was involved in that."  She looks him in the eye then gets ready to continue on.  "As far as leaders go, many creatures are able to live and work together for the good of the group.  They don't have leaders..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Giving a Duncan a smile she moves toward the ranger.  Kaylee lays her hand on Ulysesn's shoulder while glaring at Drell.  "The fault doesn't lie solely on your shoulders.  You are not the only one that was involved in that."  She looks him in the eye then gets ready to continue on.  "As far as leaders go, many creatures are able to live and work together for the good of the group.  They don't have leaders..."



"Make things your own..."
The words that BlackRose gave float across his mind.
Ulysesn starts heading in the direction to where the bugbear was seen without saying anything about it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

((In the interest of I'm-going-to-bed I'll make the foolish assumption you're not all going to kill one another  ))

((/edit: Read below first, if the group ends up splitting up here go with the appropriate groups.  If it doesn't read whichever part applies and totally ignore the rest.))


*Spoiler*: _I/We decide to go on_ 



The group travels on for another hour when *dice clatter* *swear* they stumble suddenly upon a strange elaborate grove of flowers.  They're almost on top of it before they see it, so cleverly disguised as it was.

As soon as they approach a group of the small armored figures mounted on largish butterflies calls out to them, "halt!  Who goes there?"  He pauses for a moment seeing Pareia, "Pareia?  What are you doing here?   Why did you bring these... people to our village?"

The nymph chuckles at the suggestion and replies, "I'm just tagging along, they came right here."  She pauses to glance at the group, "they said they're friends of Nissa's I figured they knew where they were going."

((Bombard me with your dice rolls, questions, slings and arrows, I'll get to them in the morning))





*Spoiler*: _I/We decide to head back_ 




You arrive at the location of the battle about half an hour after parting with the group.  The bodies of the owlbears lay still, pierced by many tiny wounds and the occasional blast of magic.  There's no sign of the creatures they were fighting.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2014)

"They are at least an hour away, by now," Ricket grabs Ulysesn shoulder.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> "They are at least an hour away, by now," Ricket grabs Ulysesn shoulder.



Ulysesn shrugs the hand off
"You should care why?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2014)

"Everyone calm down, please" 

Diplomacy 1d20+14=22 

Perception 1d20+19=25
Sense Motive  1d20+16=35

"We need to keep moving" she motions the rest to move along with her and Hayao, but she notices Ulysesn wanting to take the other route.


She approaches Ulysesn and offers him a smile. "Come, please, don't go off by yourself. I wouldn't want anything bad happening to you"

"You know I care"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Everyone calm down, please"
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+14=22
> 
> ...



"... I tire of this, but you all would probably fall apart without me. So I guess I'm going with. But we all need a talk once we reach town, all of us."



> The group travels on for another hour when *dice clatter* *swear* they stumble suddenly upon a strange elaborate grove of flowers. They're almost on top of it before they see it, so cleverly disguised as it was.
> 
> As soon as they approach a group of the small armored figures mounted on largish butterflies calls out to them, "halt! Who goes there?" He pauses for a moment seeing Pareia, "Pareia? What are you doing here? Why did you bring these... people to our village?"
> 
> The nymph chuckles at the suggestion and replies, "I'm just tagging along, they came right here." She pauses to glance at the group, "they said they're friends of Nissa's I figured they knew where they were going."


"How are the ones that survived that gnome?"


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

"Riding a butterfly? Nice." Zozaria then looks at Pareia and points to the butterfly rider. "More fairies?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

The pixie that spoke lowers his lance slightly as Ulysesn speaks then he replies somberly, "ah, so you are the ones she spoke of."  As if by some unseen sign the group notices dozens of tiny winged figures start poking out from behind or within the flowers, watching the group hesitantly.

"Our thanks are in order," he continues.  "The survivors have all recovered, physically at least.  Please join us, I'm not sure what we can offer creatures of your size but anything we can do is yours."  He lands and dismounts while the other riders go off to patrol the area.

After landing he looks up at Zozaria and puffs up his tiny chest, "we are the pixie knights, protectors of this village and this area."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pixie that spoke lowers his lance slightly as Ulysesn speaks then he replies somberly, "ah, so you are the ones she spoke of."  As if by some unseen sign the group notices dozens of tiny winged figures start poking out from behind or within the flowers, watching the group hesitantly.
> 
> "Our thanks are in order," he continues.  "The survivors have all recovered, physically at least.  Please join us, I'm not sure what we can offer creatures of your size but anything we can do is yours."  He lands and dismounts while the other riders go off to patrol the area.
> 
> After landing he looks up at Zozaria and puffs up his tiny chest, "we are the pixie knights, protectors of this village and this area."



"I'm not greedy, I only need company. If you'll lead us in if possible brave knight whose name I don't know?"
Ulysesn follows if he does then looks around himself before sitting down so he doesn't squish anyone or tower above them or just the latter if one cannot be led further.
"Ulysesn Rens'hka at your service. On the way here we saw the knights fighting a bugbear. Are they okay? I'd be glad to help more, these days no one has any care for the wilds."
Ulysesn glances at Drell then back to the pixie knight.
"Is it possible to see the survivors at this time? Or maybe just Nissa?"


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

"I'm Zozaria of the Zanarkand family. Wandering swordsman." he kneels before his host so they can see each other closely. " So you are the captain of the city guards?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm not greedy, I only need company. If you'll lead us in if possible brave knight whose name I don't know?"
> Ulysesn follows if he does then looks around himself before sitting down so he doesn't squish anyone or tower above them or just the latter if one cannot be led further.
> "Ulysesn Rens'hka at your service. On the way here we saw the knights fighting a bugbear. Are they okay? I'd be glad to help more, these days no one has any care for the wilds."
> Ulysesn glances at Drell then back to the pixie knight.
> "Is it possible to see the survivors at this time? Or maybe just Nissa?"



The fae leads Ulysesn into the grove.  As he looks around he starts to see more details, tiny tools, hanging clotheslines normal evidences of civilization all carefully built in and around the flowers so naturally they appear part of the grove.  More winged Pixies poke their heads up and slowly a few emerge to see the visitors.

The knight speaks, "I will relay your message to them, I'm afraid they are more hesitant than most around outsiders, you understand?  As to Nissa I'm afraid she's on a mission at the moment."

The nymph coughs slightly at this as she settles down greeting pixies.

The knight shoots her a glare, "we don't interfere in your affairs, I'd thank you to let us conduct our own.  If Nissa insists on playing at being a knight she must endure the proper challenges.  Or give up and accept that she's a brownie."



kluang said:


> "I'm Zozaria of the Zanarkand family. Wandering swordsman." he kneels before his host so they can see each other closely. " So you are the captain of the city guards?"



"I am a knight like the others.  We keep no rank or station here.  I am the most experienced with outsiders so this task fell to me.

A few of the braver Pixies start hovering over to the party pulling at their clothes and whispering to one another.  "Are these their clothes?"  "Do all humans dress like this?"  "They're practically rags!"  "Humans smell funny."  As they talk they grow braver and more rapid darting about their little flower village.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The fae leads Ulysesn into the grove.  As he looks around he starts to see more details, tiny tools, hanging clotheslines normal evidences of civilization all carefully built in and around the flowers so naturally they appear part of the grove.  More winged Pixies poke their heads up and slowly a few emerge to see the visitors.
> 
> The knight speaks, "I will relay your message to them, I'm afraid they are more hesitant than most around outsiders, you understand?  As to Nissa I'm afraid she's on a mission at the moment."
> 
> ...


"Wow, this place is pretty amazing, guess I really have to watch my step from now on.

Playing at being a knight? She seemed pretty determined about it after that incident. What sort of challenges are we talking about? Because it might kill her with that kind of determination..."

Ulysesn looks at the pixies darting about
"I haven't seen anything this happy and energetic in years, very uplifting. But yes, we've been through a lot. Our clothes are ragged from it all and we smell because we've done nothing besides fighting and traveling for about a week I suppose if you are wondering."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... I tire of this, but you all would probably fall apart without me. So I guess I'm going with. But we all need a talk once we reach town, all of us."



"Agreed" Tassara gives him a long meaningful look, as she knows exactly what he's talking about.



--------------


"Teheehee" Tassara giggles like a young girl with all the attention from the pixies. "Hello, I'm Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silver Mist, a pleasure to meet you"

"I'm so glad the rest of the pixies survived."



> Ulysesn looks at the pixies darting about
> "I haven't seen anything this happy and energetic in years, very uplifting. But yes, we've been through a lot. Our clothes are ragged from it all and we smell because we've done nothing besides fighting and traveling for about a week I suppose if you are wondering."



"A week? I almost though we were there for months" 


"Excuse me, what's the difference between a pixie and a brownie?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wow, this place is pretty amazing, guess I really have to watch my step from now on.
> 
> Playing at being a knight? She seemed pretty determined about it after that incident. What sort of challenges are we talking about? Because it might kill her with that kind of determination..."
> 
> ...



The knight shoots another glare at the nymph who pretends not to notice then diplomatically replies to Ulysesn,  "thank you for your concern, it does you credit.  But being a knight is a dangerous path.  For both those starting and those farther down it.  If you care about her safety you should convince to give up the attempt."

While the knight talks the flying pixies continue to buzz around.  Out of nowhere one dives at Ulysesn with a bucket throwing something at his head.  A moment later a second pixie fires a spray of water at him.  His nose is filled with a floral, heavily perfumed scent as he realizes it must have been some sort of soap applied moments before.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Excuse me, what's the difference between a pixie and a brownie?"



One pixie lands on her shoulder as she talks and knocks on ye horn armor curiously, it lifts off and darts away a moment later.  Voices of the flying fae answer randomly as they dart around.  "Pixies can flyyyyyyyyy! "  "Brownies are no fun work work work!"  "Pixies dance and play, I've never seen a brownie dance."  "Nissa dances!"  "Nissa doesn't count!"  "Pixies live with flowers, brownies live in holes.

The buzzing about and rapid answers give a Tassara a sense of vertigo.  Made worse when the pixies start gently tugging at her, pulling her about in a slow circle.


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

> "I am a knight like the others. We keep no rank or station here. I am the most experienced with outsiders so this task fell to me.
> 
> A few of the braver Pixies start hovering over to the party pulling at their clothes and whispering to one another. "Are these their clothes?" "Do all humans dress like this?" "They're practically rags!" "Humans smell funny." As they talk they grow braver and more rapid darting about their little flower village.





> "I haven't seen anything this happy and energetic in years, very uplifting. But yes, we've been through a lot. Our clothes are ragged from it all and we smell because we've done nothing besides fighting and traveling for about a week I suppose if you are wondering."



"What he said. Still its a good change of scenery."



> The knight shoots another glare at the nymph who pretends not to notice then diplomatically replies to Ulysesn, "thank you for your concern, it does you credit. But being a knight is a dangerous path. For both those starting and those farther down it. If you care about her safety you should convince to give up the attempt."



"True. But being a knight is her choice, so she must see it through. Either she gave up or not is her choice, not ours. We forge our destiny, our story. Friends can be there to help out when we stumble, but the ultimate decision must come from within."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The knight shoots another glare at the nymph who pretends not to notice then diplomatically replies to Ulysesn,  "thank you for your concern, it does you credit.  But being a knight is a dangerous path.  For both those starting and those farther down it.  If you care about her safety you should convince to give up the attempt."
> 
> While the knight talks the flying pixies continue to buzz around.  Out of nowhere one dives at Ulysesn with a bucket throwing something at his head.  A moment later a second pixie fires a spray of water at him.  His nose is filled with a floral, heavily perfumed scent as he realizes it must have been some sort of soap applied moments before.


Ulysesn is silent for a few moments then starts chuckling
"Do I really smell that bad? You're welcome to douse me as often as you like until it's tolerable. Though I'm not to sure about attracting all of the local wildlife within several miles. It's appreciated."

Ulysesn looks at the knight
"It's possible for her to become strong enough if she traveled with us. Though it would probably be far more life threatening all things considered. But then again looking at Makenna's absolutely fantastic progress it may work."
Ulysesn looks Makenna's way to see what she is doing at this moment


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2014)

"Well, perhaps Nissa was born for greater things that being just a Brownie" Tassara chuckles. "If that's her dream I really can't do anything to stop her. She's not endangering someone by it, is she? As far as I remember she actually took a great risk to save the pixies involved."

"With that said, who wouldn't want to be a pixie?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

kluang said:


> "True. But being a knight is her choice, so she must see it through. Either she gave up or not is her choice, not ours. We forge our destiny, our story. Friends can be there to help out when we stumble, but the ultimate decision must come from within."


The knight gives the nymph a weary look before replying to Zozaria,  "to try to become a knight is her choice.   We have something to say however about who joins our ranks."

A pair of pixies tug at Zozaria from behind giggling at the half-elf.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is silent for a few moments then starts chuckling
> "Do I really smell that bad? You're welcome to douse me as often as you like until it's tolerable. Though I'm not to sure about attracting all of the local wildlife within several miles. It's appreciated."
> 
> Ulysesn looks at the knight
> ...



In response another blast of water hits Ulysesn momentarily obscuring his vision.  When it clears the knight continues, "she Is free to choose the path she walks.  While she is with us she will Follow our tasks, or not."

Makenna is giggling with the pixies, they've somehow gotten her belt off and they're pulling at it, spinning Makenna around like a top.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna is giggling with the pixies, they've somehow gotten her belt off and they're pulling at it, spinning Makenna around like a top.


"Pfttthahahaha. You should show them how good a dancer you are once you get enough room Makenna. "
Ulysesn turns back to the knight
"Say Mr.Knight, I noticed how disciplined you all are, so I'm wondering. What would you do if you met a dragon face to face?"


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

> The knight gives the nymph a weary look before replying to Zozaria, "to try to become a knight is her choice. We have something to say however about who joins our ranks."
> 
> A pair of pixies tug at Zozaria from behind giggling at the half-elf.



"Then so be it. Each culture have its own way, I will respect yours." 

Zozaria pays no mind to the pixies giggling behind him.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2014)

Duncan grins at the pixies playful nature.

"So have you ventured up te the town that we're headed to? What's it like? Or more like, what are the humans like there?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

Hayao seems, at first, unbothered by the rather chaotic pixies, instead electing to simply introduce himself quietly, and watch carefully as they spoke. He frowns intensely at the mention of wearing rags...a supreme look of embarrassment.

"Hayao Blizzard-born, of the Order of Tajiya."

He uses *Lifesense *on the captain.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2014)

"Say," Ricket looks towards the knight pixies, "what illness did befall the ones that were rescued? I heard Ulysesn made a flashy rescue action, but he never told me what befell the ones he rescued."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Our thanks are in order," he continues.  "The survivors have all recovered, physically at least.  Please join us, I'm not sure what we can offer creatures of your size but anything we can do is yours."  He lands and dismounts while the other riders go off to patrol the area.






Muk said:


> "Say," Ricket looks towards the knight pixies, "what illness did befall the ones that were rescued? I heard Ulysesn made a flashy rescue action, but he never told me what befell the ones he rescued."




"He said they recovered... but it seems they are still very shaken up by the whole experience. I'm not surprised really, that man was draining their life energy. Now that I think about it, it would be something like what just Kaylee experienced" Tassara explains to Ricket.

"In fact, I provided with restoration and healing for those that were still alive" 

"I'm glad they are home"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2014)

Yuki is confused by the conversation, but listens in nonetheless, while playing with the Pixies.  "I've smelled far worse than this."  Yuki grins at them, "And clothes, hah!  I can make rags work, no problem.  I'm Yuki By the way." she feels strangely at home, mildly relaxed with the tiny creatures.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2014)

Duncan turns to Hayao,

"Hey bud, ye alright?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

"It reflects poorly on my order for me to be seen like this. My clothing is in a state of dilapidation."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2014)

"Uh...I guess." Duncan scratches his head. "Well look at it this way, at least yer no naked and tied to a farmyard animal!" Duncan says cheerfully.

"With friends like those who needs enemies eh?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2014)

She looks at Hayao, "You aren't with your order at the moment, are you?  I think it makes you look very rugged." she teases the elf.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

He adjusts his spectacles slightly, frowning just a bit. "You represent your Lord and Legion wherever you go..." The beginnings of a smile do start to surface as he glances towards her after the second comment, but he stays quiet.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 19, 2014)

Troyce is still sort of uspet at the slight on his clothing, but it gives him an idea.

First, he will scan the area to if there's anything besides flowers.

Perception
1d20+9
12+9=21


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "He said they recovered... but it seems they are still very shaken up by the whole experience. I'm not surprised really, that man was draining their life energy. Now that I think about it, it would be something like what just Kaylee experienced" Tassara explains to Ricket.
> 
> "In fact, I provided with restoration and healing for those that were still alive"
> 
> "I'm glad they are home"



"He might have been doing more than that... I'm glad I acted when I did, nothing is going to change that."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll post to other stuff later, you're not forgotten.


Crossbow said:


> Troyce is still sort of uspet at the slight on his clothing, but it gives him an idea.
> 
> First, he will scan the area to if there's anything besides flowers.
> 
> ...



Can you be more specific as to what you're looking for?

There's various fae sized stuff amongst the flowers.  Trees normal outdoor stuff.

A few of the pixies are starting to play tiny instruments singing and giggling to themselves.

Some are passing around thimble sized cups of something.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "He might have been doing more than that... I'm glad I acted when I did, nothing is going to change that."





"Under any circumstance, simply do your best..." Tassara nods to him. “Try and fail, but never fail to try.”


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "He might have been doing more than that... I'm glad I acted when I did, nothing is going to change that."


"So you mixed up his alchemy machine, freed the pixies and blew up the town?" Ricket says.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2014)

"As far as I remember, freeing the pixies set off some kind of problem that made the thing blew up"  she comments to Ricket.  

"Obviously a device that awful shouldn't have been allowed to exist in the first place"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> "So you mixed up his alchemy machine, freed the pixies and blew up the town?" Ricket says.



"Simply releasing them caused it, that's how distressing it was for them, I rather not talk about the grim details of the bodies here, but since this is the only time you've taken interest... 

Just imagine your soul being hollowed out by a devil and being turned into ingredients and sold for profit. Now imagine that devil doing it to entire populations with it being considered within the law getting away scot-free.

He was also claiming new technology, I probably could have prevented the explosion from happening if I knew anything about alchemy to begin with, but like I said magic was never my forte, interest in alchemy went with it.

If there was only a way I could prevent such a thing from happening again, but no. Such a thing is no realm for laws, they'd do it anyway even if I somehow had it lawfully banned. Blackmarkets..."
Ulysesn sighs then looks at the pixies
"It's frankly up to them and people like us. I don't know if it will be enough."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 19, 2014)

Troyce will pick a few flowers, leaves, etc and try to make some really tiny hats for the pixies.

Craft (Hats)
1d20+10
6+10=16

While does this, he will ask the pixies "So, what's in the flagon you're passing around?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2014)

(( I would ask permission to pick the flowers first.  Looking after the flowers is their job, after all....))


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 19, 2014)

((Too late, gonna live with my mistake))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Well, perhaps Nissa was born for greater things that being just a Brownie" Tassara chuckles. "If that's her dream I really can't do anything to stop her. She's not endangering someone by it, is she? As far as I remember she actually took a great risk to save the pixies involved."
> 
> "With that said, who wouldn't want to be a pixie?"


"We are pretty awesome!"  One of the pixies shouts as she buzzes by Tassara.  Another giggles and hovers to the side and gives Tassara a blast of water like Ulysesn.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Pfttthahahaha. You should show them how good a dancer you are once you get enough room Makenna. "
> Ulysesn turns back to the knight
> "Say Mr.Knight, I noticed how disciplined you all are, so I'm wondering. What would you do if you met a dragon face to face?"


Makenna says, "wheeeeeee" as she spins, she looks a bit dizzy.

The knight looks at Ulysesn curiously before replying, "a dragon?  We'd run.  No sense in trying to fight a dragon, heavy armor, magical power.  Easier to move the village than to fight it."



Vergil said:


> Duncan grins at the pixies playful nature.
> 
> "So have you ventured up te the town that we're headed to? What's it  like? Or more like, what are the humans like there?"


"The vanishing village?"  One of the pixies chirps in, "we don't go there.  It's full of humans.  Humans are dangerous."  A pair of the pixies carry a hollowed out large mushroom over to Duncan, it's filled with some sort of pungent liquid, a wine or punch of some type.  The cup is huge by pixie standards but little more than a shot glass for Duncan.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao seems, at first, unbothered by the  rather chaotic pixies, instead electing to simply introduce himself  quietly, and watch carefully as they spoke. He frowns intensely at the  mention of wearing rags...a supreme look of embarrassment.
> 
> "Hayao Blizzard-born, of the Order of Tajiya."
> 
> He uses *Lifesense *on the captain.


"Haaaaaayooooooo"  One of the pixies giggles and darts into him.

The captain has an incredibly strong lifeforce for such a small form.  Compared to the humans he's probably slightly weaker than the average party member.



Crossbow said:


> Troyce will pick a few flowers, leaves, etc and try to make some really tiny hats for the pixies.
> 
> Craft (Hats)
> 1d20+10
> ...





*dice clatter*
*dice clatter*

The pixies freeze their celebrations as Troyce picks a flower.  They seem to be in shock for a moment unsure how exactly to react.  After watching him work in stunned silence one shouts out "hats!"  The call is picked up by others, "hats!" "Hats!" "Hats for everyone!"  After a moment the celebration's back in full swing the moment of tension forgotten.

One of the drinking pixies holds up the thimble-sized cup at Troyce, "Pixie Punch!  Try some!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2014)

"The vanishing village?" Drell asks. "What do you mean, vanishing?" He stays on the edge of the festivities, trying to stay out of range of the pixie's attentions. If they approach him and attempt to spin him around, he'll cast dancing lights to distract them and lead them to other, more willing party members.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Haaaaaayooooooo"  One of the pixies giggles and darts into him.
> 
> The captain has an incredibly strong lifeforce for such a small form.  Compared to the humans he's probably slightly weaker than the average party member.
> 
> ...



God dammit you little punk I swear to the Shimmer-

Hayao takes a step back, catching the pixie darting into him soundly. "Hello, friend."

Looking over towards Troyce, he also grows still as the tension passes, but even the elf smiles as it passes and the pixies find his stunt well received.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2014)

"I'm glad to hear that they survived, though I wonder how they feel about surviving.  It doesn't sound very good..."  Kaylee frowns and shakes her head.  "I hope the rest of you stay safe..."

"Anyway, since we seem to smell so badly, is there a place I could bathe?  I hate not having one."  She giggles at the pixies antics before looking at Hayao.  She will cast mend on his clothes, hoping that it would make him feel better.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "The vanishing village?" Drell asks. "What do you mean, vanishing?" He stays on the edge of the festivities, trying to stay out of range of the pixie's attentions. If they approach him and attempt to spin him around, he'll cast dancing lights to distract them and lead them to other, more willing party members.



The pixies look at Drell as if noticing him for the first time and a group of them swarm him babbling rapidly, "an elf!" "He wants to know about the village?" "is that his real hair" "is he wearing a dress?" "Are you sure it's a he?" "The village comes and goes."

Attempts to distract them with magic lights are ignored, after all they can see magic all the time, they almost never get to see elves and humans!  "He can do magic!" "Elves can do magic?" "I can do magic!" "Village is only around in the winter.  Then it's gone alllllll year."

He's not sure how it happened exactly but he finds himself pulled out to the center of the vilage, and he's pretty sure at least one of the buggers has crawled its way into his robes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2014)

Seeing Hayao smile, she grins bigger and starts giggling.  She plays with the pixies, trying to mask her excitement over the elf cracking for a moment.  "Oh my gosh, you guys are so tiny and cute!"


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

"Cute." says Zozaria as he looks at the celebration.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pixies freeze their celebrations as Troyce picks a flower.  They seem to be in shock for a moment unsure how exactly to react.  After watching him work in stunned silence one shouts out "hats!"  The call is picked up by others, "hats!" "Hats!" "Hats for everyone!"  After a moment the celebration's back in full swing the moment of tension forgotten.
> 
> One of the drinking pixies holds up the thimble-sized cup at Troyce, "Pixie Punch!  Try some!"



Troyce chuckles, feeling as though it's the first good-natured laughter he's had in ages. "Sure, why not?" He takes the cup in two fingers of one hand and with his other gives the offering pixie a hat, assuming they don't have one already.

He sips from the cup, trying best as he can to not down the whole thing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> God dammit you little punk I swear to the Shimmer-
> 
> Hayao takes a step back, catching the pixie darting into him soundly. "Hello, friend."
> 
> Looking over towards Troyce, he also grows still as the tension passes, but even the elf smiles as it passes and the pixies find his stunt well received.


The pixie looks from Hayao over to Drell and back, "another elf!  Are you married to the elf lady Haaaaayo?  Is that an elf lady?"  Without waiting for a response the pixie drops down and lands on the hilt of his sword, "you have a sword!  Are you a knight?  Your sword looks like the village people's swords!  Are you from the village?"




Kuno said:


> "Anyway, since we seem to smell so badly, is there a place I could  bathe?  I hate not having one."  She giggles at the pixies antics before  looking at Hayao.  She will cast mend on his clothes, hoping that it  would make him feel better.


One of the pixies' eyes widen in sudden inspiration and she shouts something to the others.  In a group a small swarm of pixies descend upon Kaylee.  Some of the pixies work quickly with tiny beltknives, in moments what remain of her clothes are in shreds on the ground.  At the same time another group douse her in the tiny buckets of heavily perfumed soap alternating with blasts of water.  In mere seconds she's covered in suds.

The other pixies in the clearing start eyeing the rest of the party, clearly ideas are forming.

((Because we haven't had awkward forced nudity in what a couple days?  ))



Captain Obvious said:


> Seeing Hayao smile, she grins bigger and  starts giggling.  She plays with the pixies, trying to mask her  excitement over the elf cracking for a moment.  "Oh my gosh, you guys  are so tiny and cute!"


A pair of pixies dance in front of her giggling, "we are!  It's great being a pixie.  Do you want to be a pixie like Nissa does?"

((You don't know how hard it was to avoid responding with "Oh my gosh, you guys are so big and ugly!"))



kluang said:


> "Cute." says Zozaria as he looks at the celebration.


An unusually fat pixie flutters by Zozaria eyeing him curiously, "you don't seem to be having fun.  Do humans not have fun?  You should try having fun."



Crossbow said:


> Troyce chuckles, feeling as though it's the  first good-natured laughter he's had in ages. "Sure, why not?" He takes  the cup in two fingers of one hand and with his other gives the offering  pixie a hat, assuming they don't have one already.
> 
> He sips from the cup, trying best as he can to not down the whole thing.


It's an almost teeth-rottingly sweet drink, Troyce suspect it's probably almost pure sugar.  There doesn't seem to be much alcohol in it though (though how much does it take when you're 6" tall?).  The pixie that offered it to him looks up at him with wide eyes obviously seeking approval.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2014)

"Pixies," Drell swears under his breath. He rests one hand protectively on his oversized wizard hat, his only vice. He casts Prestidigitation to begin cleaning his clothes, starting with that hat. Hopefully that should keep the pixie's and their need to clean at bay.

Since they're not going to be much help in finding out what the deal with this "vanishing" village is, he'll have to take matters into his own hands. Probably some kind of roving band of traders?

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+32:
19,+32
Total:51


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

Zozaria raises his left eyebrow at the pixie and he looks at his companions. All of them is having fun with real laughter and smile. And he sees a naked druidess. He looks at the fat pixie with a warm smile.  "Maybe we should let it go once in a while."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Pixies," Drell swears under his breath. He rests one hand protectively on his oversized wizard hat, his only vice. He casts Prestidigitation to begin cleaning his clothes, starting with that hat. Hopefully that should keep the pixie's and their need to clean at bay.
> 
> Since they're not going to be much help in finding out what the deal with this "vanishing" village is, he'll have to take matters into his own hands. Probably some kind of roving band of traders?
> 
> ...



Drell knows surprisingly little in this case.  He's heard the occasional tale of someone that was stranded in the wilds for some reason that happened upon a strange village.  Between the rumors and the pixies's statements it does appear to only happen in the Winter.  Beyond that he can't say.  The travelers that return speak kindly of the village, a place to rest, occasionally some slight trade.  It's a curiosity but nothing major.

A shout rises up from his fanclub, "the elf wants cleaned to!"  "Lets help!"  In moments he too finds himself wearing nothing more than his oversized hat and a smileexpression of disdain bordering on outrage.  One of the pixies pouts, "it was a boy elf!"


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 19, 2014)

Troyce smacks his gums for a bit. "Well it sure lives up to it's name, that's for sure. I'm curious to see what it's like on my scale, if you'll teach me the recipe. I figure I could mix in some soft ale or something, maybe add some..."

He trails off as he notices Kaylee's condition. "...Oh".


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2014)

Drell remembers threatening to burn the forest down and experiences an intense, almost painful burst of longing.

He satisfies himself by casting Silent Image around him in the shape of his old clothes, doing his best to ignore the pixies' antics.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2014)

"Much better!"  Kaylee giggles after dealing with blasts of water and sputtering for a bit.  She doesn't seem to think about the nudity, she doesn't know someone is suppose to be modest.  "You know I think they all would benefit from baths!"  The druid giggles more and searches through her pack for something to eat for her, her animals, and the pixies if they want some.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2014)

"I would love to, but I like how tall I am." she says playfully, then notices the situation with Kaylee and Drell.  Her laugh starts out low, then gets louder, and ends up just becoming silent.  "You-You should have seen the look on your face!" she gasps between fits of laughter.


----------



## kluang (Mar 19, 2014)

Zozaria joins the group but instead he folded his arms and watches them with a big smile on his face.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Seeing Hayao smile, she grins bigger and starts giggling.  She plays with the pixies, trying to mask her excitement over the elf cracking for a moment.  "Oh my gosh, you guys are so tiny and cute!"


Hayao glances towards Yuki, and he just sort of shrugs, faintly. Sure, he'd smile sometimes. Sometimes.


Kuno said:


> She giggles at the pixies antics before looking at Hayao.  She will cast mend on his clothes, hoping that it would make him feel better.


Hayao blinks as she does so, glancing down at his clothes, and then quickly bowing to Kaylee. "Oh...you didn't...thank you." He looks over his mended clothes, quite pleased with himself.


EvilMoogle said:


> The pixie looks from Hayao over to Drell and back, "another elf!  Are you married to the elf lady Haaaaayo?  Is that an elf lady?"  Without waiting for a response the pixie drops down and lands on the hilt of his sword, "you have a sword!  Are you a knight?  Your sword looks like the village people's swords!  Are you from the village?"


"I am not married to Pairea. She is a nymph, not an elf. I do have a sword, yes. It is my honor, and my soul. I am a samurai, of the Toyatomi Dynasty, and..." Then he pauses. "...are you sure, this is the type of sword they use? A village found only in...the Winter?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce smacks his gums for a bit. "Well it sure lives up to it's name, that's for sure...."


... is what he tried to say.  What came out was more like "wag ib tuger bibs ud po ib's dabbe, bats tor ture...."  His tongue tingled and twisted itself as he tried to speak.  And while he normally might be curious about this he was far more distracted by the fact that all the pixies seemed to have transformed themselves into sparkling orbs of light and how the tiny music from their instruments was the color blue and how sunlight tasted like butterfly kisses.



Kuno said:


> "Much better!"  Kaylee giggles after dealing with  blasts of water and sputtering for a bit.  She doesn't seem to think  about the nudity, she doesn't know someone is suppose to be modest.   "You know I think they all would benefit from baths!"  The druid giggles  more and searches through her pack for something to eat for her, her  animals, and the pixies if they want some.



The pixies nod energetically in full agreement.  A moment later they dart off to work their magic shredding old, torn, and battered clothes to bits and set to work cleaning the adventurers with tickling blasts of water.

After a minute the air is thick with the heavy perfumed scent of the soap.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "I am not married to Pairea. She is a nymph, not an elf. I do have a sword, yes. It is my honor, and my soul. I am a samurai, of the Toyatomi Dynasty, and..." Then he pauses. "...are you sure, this is the type of sword they use? A village found only in...the Winter?"



"No not Pairea the elf"  The pixie points at Drell excitedly, "but he's not a girl elf he's a boy elf but I guess you could be married to a boy elf do elves do that?"  The pixie is obviously excited and almost bounces around as he speaks.  After a moment he switches to look at the sword again "I think so it's a sword about that size and kinda curved and long and like this but maybe like this I don't know they're swords though!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "No not Pairea the elf"  The pixie points at Drell excitedly, "but he's not a girl elf he's a boy elf but I guess you could be married to a boy elf do elves do that?"  The pixie is obviously excited and almost bounces around as he speaks.  After a moment he switches to look at the sword again "I think so it's a sword about that size and kinda curved and long and like this but maybe like this I don't know they're swords though!"



"He isn't married to him." she looks at the pixie talking to Hayao, "He isn't married to anyone." she doesn't seem phased by her lack of clothes, her leggy stature obvious now, "He's...if he's anyone's he's mine." she explains, getting possessive of the elf, "Drell doesn't get to have him." she pauses for a moment, and then laughs, "Sorry, I'm just getting a little ahead of myself, after everything yesterday."


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 19, 2014)

Troyce blankly gazes forward with a strained grin, laughing as best he can with his mouth the way it is.

So many naked people before him. So many colors. Everything is so beautiful.

(Whatever minuscule portion of his psyche that is still clear is in a horrified panic, hoping that his belongings will be returned to him when he - no, IF he is given a change of clothes)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2014)

Hayao just stands silently, rubbing his chin as he considered the clustered explanation by the elves, or at least tried to do so to the best of his ability. "Elves mate to whatever preference they prefer. Drell...isn't my wife." There seems to be something lingering after the word wife, but he doesn't let it deter him.

"Was it curved like this, or..." he points to Duncan's scimitar. "More like that?" He purses his lips after losing his clothes, but doesn't draw attention to something that can't be helped.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao just stands silently, rubbing his chin as he considered the clustered explanation by the elves, or at least tried to do so to the best of his ability. "Elves mate to whatever preference they prefer. Drell...isn't my wife." There seems to be something lingering after the word wife, but he doesn't let it deter him.
> 
> "Was it curved like this, or..." he points to Duncan's scimitar. "More like that?" He purses his lips after losing his clothes, but doesn't draw attention to something that can't be helped.



"Ah, I see," the pixie beams nodding, "elves mate with anything.  Makes sense!"

The pixie looks between Duncan and Hayao and back several times, "his is smaller, narrower, curves more.  I think the ones the villagers have are thick and long like yours."  He looks back and forth one more time, "or is this just an outsider thing, some are big and some are little?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2014)

"Oi - stop talkin about my equip...." Duncan looks at Kaylee frolicking and getting rubbed down by pixies.

"Uh..." he sits down and closes his eyes. "Drell's ankles - think of Drell's ankles." he says trying to control himself.


----------



## kluang (Mar 20, 2014)

Zozaria pats Duncan's shoulder.  " Why turn away now? Open your eyes and see your slice of heaven on earth."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah, I see," the pixie beams nodding, "elves mate with anything.  Makes sense!"
> 
> The pixie looks between Duncan and Hayao and back several times, "his is smaller, narrower, curves more.  I think the ones the villagers have are thick and long like yours."  He looks back and forth one more time, "or is this just an outsider thing, some are big and some are little?"



"Elves do not...mate with anything. And yes, different cultures develop different sorts of weaponry. Including blades." He keeps his gaze centered as they continue cleaning him, but remains silent until they're done.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2014)

((Bah, you guys are entirely no fun  ))

The party grows more wild as time goes on.  Between a heady sensation from the persistent thick perfume scent in the air and some oddly spiced food and drink the group finds themselves slowly winding down and dropping in the grove asleep.

A few hours later, mid-afternoon you wake with a mild headache.  Most of the pixies have vanished presumably to their homes though a few lay randomly in the clearing clearly sleeping off hangovers.

Perhaps surprisingly you find yourself dressed, new silk clothing of supreme craftsmanship along with cloaks or other cold weather gear that keeps away the chill in the air (see below for specifics).

Your other equipment is neatly stacked nearby, nothing is missing, and in three cases with slight additions.

Ulysesn: The 50 bolts you had crafted earlier have been transformed, they're still wooden but the tips have somehow been rendered hard as steel and the tiny imperfections have been balanced out.  (They're now masterwork bolts that, while wooden, deal normal damage)

Tassara: A carved wooden box is with your other things.  Inside it is a collection of silk bandages and various herbal medicines.  There's enough materials for 30 uses.

Kaylee: Your old leather armor is missing.  In its place is a shirt of owlbear hide, feathered arranged decoratively in the fur (masterwork hide shirt, I'll leave the specifics of the decoration to you).


The clothing can be any fashion you desire, feel free to describe it however you'd like.  The entire outfit is made of one of three special materials:

Darkweave: Dark silk that's weaved with strands of shadow.  Grants a +1[Circumstance] to stealth.

Glamerweave: Brightly colored silk that almost seems to shimmer.  Grants a +1[Circumstance] to diplomacy. 

Earthsilk: Heavier padded silk.  Grants "DR 1/slashing or bludgeoning"

((Feel free to describe your new outfit and chat.  I'm off to sleep.  I would like to know for morning whether you intend to head for civilized lands, whether you're headed to the mysterious village in the wilds, or whether you're planning to camp for the night here with the fae (I'm sure they'd love to have you  ).))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

Tassara welcomed the pixie's attention and even sang along with them. Before succumbing to sleep, she will make double sure to cast Pleasant Dreams on Makenna and Nap Stack on the party. "Good dreams everyone!"

Waking up she rubs hers eyes, before gasping gladly surprised by the box they have left her. "This is-..."

"...exactly what I needed! Oh, thank you so much!" even with her headache she seems quite joyful.


After offering to make breakfast for the  group and any pixies that come by, she will pray for her spells.

"Pancakes for everyone!!" Prof. Cook 1d20+15=35

But they were not any kind of normal pancakes.

These were _divine_ pancakes, imbued with dreams, hope and destilled love. Tassara hums while serving everyone.


She comes closer to Drell. "Morning Drell... I brought you these. I hoped we could talk later... maybe in a private way when there are not so many pixies and people around"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki wakes up laying on top of the samurai, face into his shoulder, she just nuzzles into him at first, before she realized what she was doing.  Her body immediately turns a bright red and she scrambles to her feet once she realizes.  

She notices the new clothing she wears, a sleeveless top of stark black, going up to her neck, trim in a gentle silver color.  Her pants are black as well and are fairly loose, to allow for movement.  A cloak with a hood and combined face mask wrapped around her shoulders.  The headache causing her to cringe in her quick movement, then smiles at Tassy, “So, do you remember much?” she laughs quietly, sitting down near the cleric, before glancing back at the elf, and smiling at the pixies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The pixies nod energetically in full agreement.  A moment later they dart off to work their magic shredding old, torn, and battered clothes to bits and set to work cleaning the adventurers with tickling blasts of water.
> 
> After a minute the air is thick with the heavy perfumed scent of the soap.



"This is the 3rd time this has happened. About time to cut loose I suppose."


EvilMoogle said:


> ((Bah, you guys are entirely no fun  ))
> 
> The party grows more wild as time goes on.  Between a heady sensation from the persistent thick perfume scent in the air and some oddly spiced food and drink the group finds themselves slowly winding down and dropping in the grove asleep.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn checks all of the poisons despite the headache, need to be sure they didn't get into them.
Outfit is made of a Forest Green Glamerweave. Green Green Green.

"That made my bolts decent... oh man I needed that sleep."
Ulysesn wakes up and stretches looking for Makenna
"A mystery village huh?"


soulnova said:


> Tassara welcomed the pixie's attention and even sang along with them. Before succumbing to sleep, she will make double sure to cast Pleasant Dreams on Makenna and Nap Stack on the party. "Good dreams everyone!"
> 
> Waking up she rubs hers eyes, before gasping gladly surprised by the box they have left her. "This is-..."
> 
> ...


(ulysesn fully equips himself)
Ulysesn's stomach growls
"I have to wonder how you do that."
He joins in on breakfast


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2014)

Hayao, for his part, was an extraordinarily heavy sleeper, at least after partying hard with a bunch of crazy pixies, and ingesting their strange, mind altering drug drinks against his better judgement. He shifts as Yuki leans into him, a lazy smile as he sleeps. The elf almost _always _smiled, at least while he was asleep. Though it fades when he wakes up, without fail.

He wakes up, rubbing the sleep from his eyes, and reaching for his glasses, and settling them on his face quickly. What he was wearing was smooth, flowing set of clothing; a silken shirt, sleeveless haori, and hakama to match, plus a new set of tabi to go with his sandals.  He again fights a smile, scratching his cheek as he notices Tassara making breakfast.

"That smells...extraordinarily good." He drifts over.


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 20, 2014)

After massaging his temples for few minutes, Troyce inspects his new hooded cloak, marvelling at its dark, umbral design and inconceivably high thread count.

"Hey, what's this I hear about pancakes?" says Troyce, hardly noticing the rest of his outfit yet. "Because let me tell you, I am sure hungry for-"

A load of vomit fills his mouth, which he barely manages to keep behind his lips, grimacing as he swallowed. "...Ugh. Sorry."


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

"These pixies, well in the end they were very nice fellows," Ricket examines his new clothing. He puts them on as a buffer before donning his beaten up breastplate over it. "Thanks for lunch," Ricket says looking up at the sun for a time orientation.


----------



## kluang (Mar 20, 2014)

"Nice indeed." says Zozaria as he watch and test his new white Earth Silk travelling duster and its match with a black Earth Silk shirt that wraps around his mithril chain shirt, a new black pants and a set of white gloves and boots made from Earth Silk.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 20, 2014)

Makenna rises slowly from her nap, stretching slowly and rising.  Despite the mild headache she looks much better rested then the night before.

She's dressed in bright colors.  Several layers of different colored short cloaks shift as she moves revealing hints of skin beneath them.  She adjusts them for warmth as she rises.  Her loose fitting pants seem easy to move in and fit snugly with cloth shoes wrapping her feet.

The entire outfit glimmers, if anything worsening the effect of her own light.



soulnova said:


> After offering to make breakfast for the  group and any pixies that come by, she will pray for her spells.


((For reference divine spellcasters get their spells at specific times of day so Tassara can't get her spells back yet.))

((And arcane casters only can regain spells once in a day, this was only about a two-hour nap, it's currently about 3 in the afternoon.))

((With 'nap stack' Kaylee does heal 6hp though, this brings her up to 29/68 if my records are right.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2014)

Drell groans, clutching at his head and cursing quietly. "_Never_ take food from pixies," he mutters to himself, grabbing his hat and stuffing it back on his head. "That's rule number...three. Or four. What were you _thinking_ D'harron?"

He struggles to his feet, gathering the earthsilk outfit the pixies had prepared for him. "Admittedly, these seem somewhat more helpful than the ones I'm accustomed to."

*Outfit*


He takes some of Tassara's offered pancakes, nodding silently as she requests a talk later. He would've brushed her off, but the pancakes destroyed his ability to be grumpy.


----------



## kluang (Mar 20, 2014)

Zozaria takes one of Tassara's pancakes.
"Really good." he says happily and munches through it in seconds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna rises slowly from her nap, stretching slowly and rising.  Despite the mild headache she looks much better rested then the night before.
> 
> She's dressed in bright colors.  Several layers of different colored short cloaks shift as she moves revealing hints of skin beneath them.  She adjusts them for warmth as she rises.  Her loose fitting pants seem easy to move in and fit snugly with cloth shoes wrapping her feet.
> 
> The entire outfit glimmers, if anything worsening the effect of her own light.


Ulysesn turns a slight shade of pink and looks away
"Geeze."
Ulysesn looks for a pixie knight


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

"So... what do you want to do now?  Find this mysterious vanishing village?" she looks at Kaylee, still a little worried. "Kaylee is better but she hasn't fully recovered yet... and I really don't see a reason we should _right  away_"

"If this village appears on winter, perhaps we can come find it after we reach civilization in a couple of days. Winter lasts longer than that after all.  In any case, Kaylee wanted to check up north so I would say that would have more priority unless Malcabeth shows up again." 

"Hayao? Do you have any suggestions?"  while she waits, Tassara will check if Kaylee still can't recover her HP through her Positive Channeling. 


This is how she's prioritizing their actions:

* Mega-Bane / Malcabeth (until further notice)
-Get to civilization /safer place and make sure Kaylee gets 2 or 3 more days of full rest.
-Check up the wilderness up north. (I guess we actually  will need actual winter clothing)
-Find the Vanishing village.


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

"I suppose civilization would be good for us, we can decide the course after that anyways," Ricket agrees for once with Tassara.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2014)

"We should make removing ourselves from the Wilds our first priority, and finding a town to restock ourselves in. Whether it be a Vanishing Village, or otherwise," he offers, between bites of freaking delicious pancakes. "What did you say these were called? Pancakes?" Another bite. "They're excellent, thank you again."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki shrugs, finishing her pancakes, "I really don't care either way.  As long as we stick together." she admits, standing up to go collect her stuff, she finds Aries asleep on her bag.  Next to him though sits a chunk raven hair, she pauses for a moment, reaching to her head.

_It was cut._

She didn't remember how or when it happened, but her hair was cut short, messily chopped away at.  She doesn't get mad at the pixies, in fact she just laughs.  "Well, this whole experience was unexpected.  What better than to end up with a whole new style.  Hope it doesn't look too bad." Knowing she can't see it, she puts her hood up and mask up to her eyes.  

"I disappear." she flings one side of the cloak in front of her, half trying to remember if she did anything humiliating.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

Tassara giggles. "Glad you like them"

"Well, I guess we should be moving then. I would have loved to chat with Nissa. Perhaps we can stop by next time"


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki shrugs, finishing her pancakes, "I really don't care either way.  As long as we stick together." she admits, standing up to go collect her stuff, she finds Aries asleep on her bag.  Next to him though sits a chunk raven hair, she pauses for a moment, reaching to her head.
> 
> _It was cut._
> 
> ...



"So I was wonder, how did it feel to ride a horse?" Ricket looks over to Yuki.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2014)

Duncan's pancakes were gone almost by the time he saw them.

He burps.

"Hey Tassy, do you have anything for Hangovers? Also I uh....wanted to talk te you about...uh....yeah....never mind maybe in a wee while."

Duncan says looking around at the rest of the group.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

She looks at Ricket confused, "What?"


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

"You know, you had the pixies cut your hair and then use it like a whip to ride a horse. So I was wondering how it felt, riding a horse," Ricket answers.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

She stands there, staring at Ricket, the skin revealed on her face turning a dark red, "I-I..." she pauses, looking very confused now.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2014)

Duncan laughs so hard that he needs to go find a tree to take care of business.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan's pancakes were gone almost by the time he saw them.
> 
> He burps.
> 
> ...



"If you want to talk to me privately, we can wait until we reach a town. I'm sure we can find somewhere quiet to talk whatever it is in your mind, Duncan" she nods and pats him in the back. 

"Too many people and pixies about right now" she chuckles and winks. 

"Uhm... I don't have something specifically for hangovers right now. I do have the healing herbs, but I was hoping to use those on a more dire situation. Uhmm...let me see what I can do without them..."

Heal Check (1d20+16=20)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2014)

"Ricket." Hayao's gaze bores into the paladin...war mage...guy from behind his spectacles, his tone colder than it's ever been. And it says it all. Drop the matter, immediately.



((DC is 17 I believe, so you sir, are Shaken ))


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She stands there, staring at Ricket, the skin revealed on her face turning a dark red, "I-I..." she pauses, looking very confused now.


"You were going 'wee weee' galloping the horse bareback holding on to its mane and whipping it with your hair whip," Ricket continues.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> "You were going 'wee weee' galloping the horse bareback holding on to its mane and whipping it with your hair whip," Ricket continues.



"Pretty sure I remember something more embarrassing from you Ricket."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

Tassara turns to Yuki giggling.

 "Nah" she shakes her head and offers a supportive smile.  "He's just pulling your chain" the cleric whispers.

Tassara will thank the pixies personally about the gift, and also leave a message for Nissa.



> Nissa,
> We are so glad you and your friends managed to get home. I'm sure Ulysesn would love to chat with you next time. We will be heading to the nearest town and perhaps come by in a few days if the Gods are willing. We wish to look on the trouble that has been pushing animals and other alike away from the North. I hope whatever mission you are taking is successful and we meet again.
> 
> May the dreams of your past be the reality of your future.
> _~Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist_



(( Ready ))


----------



## Crossbow (Mar 20, 2014)

Troyce looks himself over as he finishes up his pancakes. A simple and serviceable pair of pants, with an understated belt on the waist for his whip and such. The shirt was a bit... frilly for his tastes, but the vest could be fastened to hide the cloth plume in front. Overall, low-profile when he needs it to be, but attention-grabbing when the situation demands. 

"Hey guys, quick question: did that nudity thing actually happen, or was that just the Punch?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce looks himself over as he finishes up his pancakes. A simple and serviceable pair of pants, with an understated belt on the waist for his whip and such. The shirt was a bit... frilly for his tastes, but the vest could be fastened to hide the cloth plume in front. Overall, low-profile when he needs it to be, but attention-grabbing when the situation demands.
> 
> "Hey guys, quick question: did that nudity thing actually happen, or was that just the Punch?"



"Well first was the town, then the dream, then here. I figure within another day or so it'll happen again one way or another."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

She attempts to disappear into her cloak, "Alright, alright I get it..." she mumbles to Ricket then turns to Tassy, "The worst part is I don't doubt myself doing something like that.  At least I didn't pressure anyone to do anything." she taps the toe of her sandal on the ground, then taking a single step towards Hayao.  She continues to hide in her new clothing, too embarrassed to do much else at the moment.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

"Ah yes, the nudity was real" Tassara comments. "I was not surprised this time"


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Pretty sure I remember something more embarrassing from you Ricket."


"What, you mean us shooting our syrup up the hot fire elemental's mouth with Duncan? It may have been, but Yuki's was galloping wildly around the grove in circles. It was totally fun," Ricket replies to Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> "What, you mean us shooting our syrup up the hot fire elemental's mouth with Duncan? It may have been, but Yuki's was galloping wildly around the grove in circles. It was totally fun," Ricket replies to Ulysesn.



Ulysesn looks at the paladin funny, he's not to sure he likes the innocuous  innuendo made there.
"Well it looks like we are heading to town. I wonder what will happen this time."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki quickly grabs her pack from under Aries, and clings to Hayao's arm, pulling down her mask, his sleeve up, and pressing her face against his skin.  “Why did I ever make friends with him?  I should have just gone on my own...but then I wouldn't have met you guys...” she huffs, trying to calm her own blushing, still while hiding behind her hood.


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

"By the way Troyce, I do remember you writing down most of these events rather poetically. Don't forget to tell the tales of the naked monkey in the grove next time we are in town. I bet it'll fetch a good amount of coins," Ricket addresses Troyce.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki quickly grabs her pack from under Aries, and clings to Hayao's arm, pulling down her mask, his sleeve up, and pressing her face against his skin.  “Why did I ever make friends with him?  I should have just gone on my own...but then I wouldn't have met you guys...” she huffs, trying to calm her own blushing, still while hiding behind her hood.



Hayao is first and foremost surprised by this action, blinking for a moment, and not at all sure what to do for a second. He then blinks back a moment of anger or embarrassment, perhaps, and just...holds Yuki for a moment. He stands like a stone, at least momentarily.

And after sighing a little, he nods, and kisses her on the top of the head. It was prompt, quick, brief. But he'd done it, if just for just a moment. "It's fine," he says quietly, then prepares his horse and traveling pack to get going, finally. God damn pixies and their mind altering drugs.


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2014)

Seeing Hayao's reaction to Yuki Ricket claps his hand. "So is it official? When's the baby coming? I mean you did ride him last night. By the way Hayao, how's your ass after all the whipping?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2014)

"With all due respect Ricket, please," Drell says. "There's a line with these things, and the least we can do is respect their privacy." He shoots the two of them a glance that isn't exactly disapproving, but certainly isn't positive. "There will be enough issues without you poking and prodding at every opportunity."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2014)

"Indeed, a joke or two might be fun, but that was rather rude" Tassara agrees with Drell, but she seems actually glad they are together.


"Everyone ready to move out?"


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 20, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

